# Beginners - Introduce yourselves!



## jeromejf (2 March 2007)

hi !! 
just noticed your forums on the web... nice ..hope i can learn something here.. ive just started trading recently from home... hope to grow my spare cash  savings..


----------



## Joe Blow (2 March 2007)

I have decided we need a thread where those new to ASF or to the stock market can introduce themselves to the rest of the community. This way, we can avoid having 1,000 threads where people introduce themselves.

I have decided that this thread will be it!   

So please, if you haven't already, feel free to introduce yourself!


----------



## jeromejf (2 March 2007)

Thanks for moving my post ... navigation is a bit  hard here


----------



## TheAbyss (2 March 2007)

You picked a great week to start


----------



## Goldbug (2 March 2007)

Howdy all

Just joined myself.. Been trading for over 12 months now, mainly gold stocks. 
Still learning  Hard week but good bargains to be found.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 March 2007)

While I have the attention of ASF's newcomers... could you all please take a few minutes to read through:

ASF Posting Guidelines 

The ASF Code of Conduct 

Thank you!


----------



## CanOz (2 March 2007)

TheAbyss said:
			
		

> You picked a great week to start




Indeed if you were ever to pick a week to start trading or investing, this would be.......the best by far.

All of the best practices for surviving in a declining market are being discussed. Don't rish out and buy stocks because you think you will miss out, there will be opportunities again to go long.

I joined last year after i started trading in May, and that experience along with the great members of ASF taught me many valuable lessons.

Read up, research, and read. Its your money, invest it wisely.

Welcome all, and good trading. 

Cheers,


----------



## Goldbug (2 March 2007)

Agreed.

Research, reading, formulating a plan, company fundamentals, chart analysis, replaying your strategy, implementing your plan. Sticking to your plan, emotional control.
All play a part to investing your hard earned.


----------



## Kimosabi (2 March 2007)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Indeed if you were ever to pick a week to start trading or investing, this would be.......the best by far.
> 
> All of the best practices for surviving in a declining market are being discussed. Don't rish out and buy stocks because you think you will miss out, there will be opportunities again to go long.
> 
> ...




Another good lesson.

Check International Indicies before committing to a trade...


----------



## swhmale (2 March 2007)

g'day all, i'm also fairly new to these pages but find them to be a great source of encouragement and information. this week creamed me on paladin, thought my stop was pretty well placed at 9.55 but a 1.50 drop on open was not in my thoughts, or many others for that matter. when it reached 9.50 early afternoon i thought i was safe, but got kicked again. boy, the education never stops, always something new.


----------



## Out Too Soon (2 March 2007)

swhmale said:
			
		

> g'day all, i'm also fairly new to these pages but find them to be a great source of encouragement and information. this week creamed me on paladin, thought my stop was pretty well placed at 9.55 but a 1.50 drop on open was not in my thoughts, or many others for that matter. when it reached 9.50 early afternoon i thought i was safe, but got kicked again. boy, the education never stops, always something new.




Hi All! I,ve only been trading for 20 months learnt a hell of a lot on this forum. One thing I've learnt is stop losses dont work for me. Why? well the market will prob bounce back before a bigger fall (history repeats) & you could have sold PDN at a profit, even if that's not the case as long as you didn't put all your eggs in one basket (silly) then Paladins' sp will recover eventually. 
   Don't take my word for it, try stop losses, work it out for your self. Just start small & work your way up. Take everything in, beleive nothing without testing it yourself.
PS: Never pay for advice, a system, a newsletter.


----------



## borat (2 March 2007)

Yagshemash!

I've been exploring and educating myself with the market since March-April last year and experienced my first correction in may and what an experience! I lost a bit in panic, lack of emotional control, lack of experience and education and have to say that it'smade me more alert and motivated by loosing money... An expensive lesson...

I'm finding the education is a never ending process, depending on how deep you want to go, I'm sure you'll never stop...

My goals are:

Master my emotions and self control - Psychology
Establish a plan that has some disciplined flexibility
Understand charting and technical analysis without contradicting a fundamental view
Be patient - My impatience had lead me to disappointments
And keep learning something new daily
And make money!!!

I hope that being here and becoming an active member in open discussion, feedback and challenged criticism that it'll help the above goals and I'll become all more wiser... and wealthier...

Cheers guys...

B.


----------



## insider (3 March 2007)

Yeah I'll introduce myself but it's like Borat ^ Is just like me... Scary... I do really convincing Borat impersonations too...

I'm really nervous about corrections like this one that's going on... I want the 50% CGT discount beacuse I'm optimistic about my returns this year but anything can happen so holding during the correction could be a bad thing... Why couldn't the correction just mind it's own business...


----------



## AnalysisParalysis (3 March 2007)

Hi,

   Excuse the cheesy name, it's the best I could come up with. Trading, or doing something resembling it, since around April 05. Getting hammered this week, but I know I'm not alone.

Regards.


----------



## nomore4s (3 March 2007)

AnalysisParalysis said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Excuse the cheesy name, it's the best I could come up with. Trading, or doing something resembling it, since around April 05. Getting hammered this week, but I know I'm not alone.
> 
> Regards.




lol, great name


----------



## AnalysisParalysis (3 March 2007)

Make that '06.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (5 March 2007)

Hi members, I'm Joseph, 25 years young from Melbourne. 

I have been trading for around one and half years now but the first six months i was really gambling had no idea at all.

Corrections are great as long as thats all they are ha ha ha


----------



## petervan (5 March 2007)

Hi everyone.My name is peter and i am from Adelaide, 44 years old. Owned shares most of my life.My father was involved in the sharemarket and i think its rubbed off.Trying to sell a business at the moment so can then focus fulltime on stockmarket.Happy trading.


----------



## Teddy Bear (5 March 2007)

Hi I am also new (trading from home/Sydney for past 12 months) and found this forum only days before the current pullback so was sort of ready, but being new to the forum the information hadn't sunk in enough to be fully prepared.  I managed to take profit on some shares, bought one lot at what I hope will be a bargain once the dust has settled and will sit with what I have in the red with hope that they weather the storm.  Big lessons for me over the past few days but am not going to punish myself too much as it is all a learning curve and while I'm not taking much profit I'm not too far down.  Things could be a lot worse.  In the meantime like most of you I will keep on researching and learning.  I come from corporate pharmaceuticals so the stock exchange/shares etc are a huge change for me.  Good luck to all.
TB


----------



## timelord (8 March 2007)

Greetings all

Just started in Jan 07.  Making all the mistakes.  Paniced and sold PDN and took a big loss and then it bounced back.  Am learning heaps from the forums.  Nothing like losing your own money.


----------



## coyotte (8 March 2007)

timelord said:
			
		

> Greetings all
> 
> Just started in Jan 07.  Making all the mistakes.  Paniced and sold PDN and took a big loss and then it bounced back.  Am learning heaps from the forums.  Nothing like losing your own money.




Mmmm sounds like your making the same mistake 99.9% of us do or did.

Take a hint --- this IS the holy grail --- master the Psychology/Money Management side of Trading FIRST ---- Analysis will then take care of itself.

Cheers


----------



## bean (8 March 2007)

We all learn something new every day.  The main thing is never invest more than you can afford to lose. Being in front count that as a bonus.  Remember most profits are only paper its not real till you lose or cash in.  Guard every dollar invested as though its your last.


----------



## ged (8 March 2007)

hi all. new to trading from sydney. turning 19 this year. 

was able to get a job while at uni, so instead of being like the rest of the uni bums, i think i might invest my money in something for the future. hoping to learn alot.


----------



## melbmade (8 March 2007)

Hi all! my names matt, im 19 from melbourne....Been trading since oct 05, been following particular companies some months before that however. My first year trading taught me a hell of a lot! Making a loss of around 2k (small fish i kno!) but this FY have seen a profit of around 3k thus far. I love trading as im learning something new every single day ! studying commerce (majoring in fin. and acc.) i aspire to become a stockbroker! Reading all you can and researching something to the wits end is my best advice! Good luck to everyone...and remember, generally the harder you work at something the better you become!


----------



## rowes (9 March 2007)

Hi I'm Rowes, 

I like candlelit dinners, long walks on the beach and snuggling up for a good movie hahaha, just joking.

I've been reading and reading and reading for about 18mnths now, I have yet to make an actuall trade, done great with paper and cant wait to see how I go in the real world. Opened up my internet brokers account this week actually but will hold of for a liiiiitttlllee bit longer. I am determined to finish my current book at least before I start. (unless i see something to good pass over   ) 

I'm a Technical fan, (but am keen as to be more than that too)

happy trading


----------



## Mac (10 March 2007)

Like Rowes, I have been reading and reading but yet to make my first trade.  Waiting on the bank to okay my LOC and looking forward to learning from some of the more experienced traders here.

For those other n00bs who may sign up prior to March 29 the ASX sharemarket game is open for registration.


----------



## Bomba (11 March 2007)

I've been trying to register for that share market game but the link does not work for me.

Is anyone else having problems with it?


----------



## Mac (11 March 2007)

Are you using the correct links Bomba?  

https://www.asxsmg.com.au/join.public.php


----------



## insider (11 March 2007)

HEY fellow newbies... if any of you are planning to join in on the ASX sharemarket game please post here... https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5810

That's where all the cool kids hang out


----------



## SteveM (11 March 2007)

Since I have posted here, I had better introduce myself.
I'm Steve and I have dabbled in investment property - poor tenants, poor agents and not really enough backup funds to cope put paid to that.
I am now looking at taking some charge of my future by investing/trading. Currently reading a few books that have been mentioned here and looking at the moment as I wont be ready to use real money for a few more months.
The regular posters here seem to be ready and willing to share their knowledge which is a real bonus to the noobs here, a lot goes over my head but I'm trying to get a handle on it.

Steve


----------



## waza1960 (15 March 2007)

Hi all just thought I'd say hello I've being Share Trading about 5yrs Personal & SMSF and after being in business for 20years (service based) I have decided to downscale and get right into trading.I have started in options and am looking at fx and cfd's.I am thinking of trading all three as I usually go in boots and all.Anyway I find this forum very educational


----------



## DionM (15 March 2007)

I've already posted my other thread, but 29yo engineer here, bored (?) with the few blue chips I have, looking for other interests.


----------



## The Y-man (16 March 2007)

Hi All,

I've been trading about 5 years now, but learning new things every day. Have had goes with options and shorts, but these days pretty much into trading long bluechips. 

Looks like a lot of reading ahead of me in this forum.   

Cheers,

The Y-man


----------



## investforwealth (18 March 2007)

Hi folks.  I'm 29 and live at Bargara, near Bundaberg in Qld, about 4hrs north of Brisbane.  I discovered and joined ASF today.  I've joined a couple of other stock forums, but none seem as active as ASF.  I'm looking forward to becoming a part of this great community.

I've had an interest in the market for some time now and over the past 12 months have been eagerly devouring as many books on trading and investing as I can.

I paper traded for a while, but became frustrated that I couldn't spend the profits I was making!  I setup a CommSec account with their premium trading platform and got into the market just days before the correction hit.

Almost bailed when my holdings were about $1,500 in the red, but decided to hang on for the ride.  I'm now very glad I did, as those same stocks are currently up by about the same amount, and at least I've had an opportunity to pickup some good stocks at discounted prices.


The most profound conclusion I've reached so far: _The more I learn, the more I realise I've got so much more to learn_.


----------



## ZacR (26 March 2007)

Hey guys. I am a 24 y.o guy from Brisbane. I am what you would call extremely 'fresh' to investing.. I am loving this forum, as there are a whole range of different people with different idea's bouncing off each other.

I have a random question if anyone cares to share their opinion... 

I notice that this forum is dedicated mainly to stocks. Is this because it is unreasonable to expect a constant return on investment (ie: year after year) of between 25 - 30 % p.a if spreading your money across, say, 5 - 10 different managed funds to account for voltality ? Or is everyone chasing even higher returns ?


----------



## Sean K (26 March 2007)

ZacR said:


> Hey guys. I am a 24 y.o guy from Brisbane. I am what you would call extremely 'fresh' to investing.. I am loving this forum, as there are a whole range of different people with different idea's bouncing off each other.
> 
> I have a random question if anyone cares to share their opinion...
> 
> I notice that this forum is dedicated mainly to stocks. Is this because it is unreasonable to expect a constant return on investment (ie: year after year) of between 25 - 30 % p.a if spreading your money across, say, 5 - 10 different managed funds to account for voltality ? Or is everyone chasing even higher returns ?



Hi Zac. Wecome aboard!

I have more money in managed funds than individual stocks and they have performed ok, but not as well as the shares over time. Shares are basically my hobby while I expect the managed funds to pay for my retirement, so I need this money to be relatively well protected. Having said that, they still get hammered during a correction like individual shares. Just not as much potentially. My shares are just about all resources, and by way of an example of the difference in volatility, during the last correction my managed funds lost about 2%, while the stocks went down about 15%. 

You will find there is lots of discussion here on junior resource companies but there's plenty of threads on other topics. Just have to find your niche.

All the best!
kennas


----------



## ZacR (26 March 2007)

kennas, thanks for the welcome 

I had a look at your site.. you seem to be doing exactly what I want to be doing and why I am interested in investing and that is Travelling !

Its good to see that people can use the money that they have worked hard for to work for them so they are able to do the things they enjoy. I hope I'm able to find the right way to go about acheiving the same thing very soon... (impatient!)


----------



## Adam.S (26 March 2007)

Hi guys, just looking around and am interested in shares but at the moment I have no idea about them eheheh

cheers


----------



## Boyou (28 March 2007)

Hi Good People! 
                    Just found this forum..but have been looking for something like it for a while. Only recently threw my savings pot in the investing ring...I will watch and learn.  Cheers


----------



## crombo97 (29 March 2007)

Hi All
Very new to trading ive been going about 12 months  
29yo and i live in Orange (Country NSW)
Im only in gold atm but this fourm has opened my eyes


----------



## Sean K (29 March 2007)

Welcome aboard guys. Don't be afraid to ask questions here, but best to do searches and go back through the threads first to make sure your questions haven't already been covered. Most people are really happy to help out. All the best! kennas


----------



## timelord (30 March 2007)

coyotte said:


> Mmmm sounds like your making the same mistake 99.9% of us do or did.
> 
> Take a hint --- this IS the holy grail --- master the Psychology/Money Management side of Trading FIRST ---- Analysis will then take care of itself.
> 
> Cheers




Have now bought into ACB, BMN, SMM.  Happy to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Chorlton (14 April 2007)

Hello All,

I found this site today, read a few threads, and as a result have now registered!!!    

I've been trading in the UK for just over 2 years but have now recently emigrated to Melbourne !!!!

Hoping to build up some new "Trading Friendships".....

Good Luck to All,

Chorlton


----------



## Sean K (14 April 2007)

Chorlton said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I found this site today, read a few threads, and as a result have now registered!!!
> 
> ...



Enjoy Chorlton. We accept all kinds here. Even Poms.


----------



## insider (14 April 2007)

Chorlton said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I found this site today, read a few threads, and as a result have now registered!!!
> 
> ...




You've made two wise decisions so far... Melbourne and Aussie Stock Forums... You obviously did well at school...   welcome


----------



## Chorlton (14 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Enjoy Chorlton. We accept all kinds here. Even Poms.




LOL.....  Only been on here 20mins and my first POM comment already!!! mmm......  

Now I've found this site I'm sure I will have plenty of questions to post....

All the best & Thanks for the reply Kennas,

Chorlton


----------



## i4560011 (14 April 2007)

Hi all.

I have been in the sharemarket ever since i got my trading license a year and a bit ago when i turned 18. Working a part time job whilst at uni, pretty much every cent is going into the market these days.

Initial aim wasn't to make money, didn't mind losing it either, but to learn and get a feel of how the sharemarket works. It's amazing how much/quickly you can learn when your money is dumped into the unknown.  

Most of my investments were speculative and a gamble, but beginners luck managed to net me enough to buy my first car.... I decided to take my earnings whilst ahead, recoup and get more knowledge before making my next move.

That was when i was direct to this place from another forum. I don't really know anyone who is into trading, so it's great to get all these opinions, ideas and knowledge from people here.


----------



## tayser (14 April 2007)

I'm itching to get money into the market, haven't been paper trading the way I'd like to have been (as in doing a full trading plan), but have been focusing on entries and exploration to begin with.   I plan to get a little more serious as I won't be putting money into the market until the next financial year - I am getting to the point though where I just have to stop reading books recommended on this site (I own: Guppys Share Trading, Trend Trading, Bedfords Charting Secrets and Kinsky's Teach yourself about Shares) and start applying a lot of the theory that's swimming (literally) in my head.

tech/a I have to say, I like answering the many questions you ask of people in your enormous amounts of posts on here and on other forums, you're a fantastic reality check sometimes!


----------



## converted (22 April 2007)

Hey guys and gals,

My names Craig and I live in Sydney. Im new to this
Things have changes sustaintially on the net since I started looking into shares after I attended a Peter Span course many years ago (wonder what he is doing now???). I never really got into it as I was having multiple kids and just trying to keep my head above water with new family and mortgage (you know the drill) and it all looked too complex and I made the assumption that I would be just gambling as I didnt really have the time or $$$ to focus on the market.
Anyway 5 years on and things have changed a bit in my life, dont have alot of breathing space $$$ wise but I do have a lot more time to be able to learn.
I am also interested in race cars and would like to ditch my job to be able to build develop and race replica and vintage racing cars down the track (that is my real passion).

Anyway...after a couple of business failures ( I now have a "stable" job ) and now being 37 and had my head kicked in Im a little wiser these days so I guess Im ready mentally to take on the challenge the market represents.

My goals are this, quite "simple" but i know intrinsically hard to do from a standpoint of zero education at this stage.

* I want to make $100 a day net profit.
* I want my return on that day so I can walk away from my computer and get on with life after that $100 is achieved.
* I want to do that with as little financial outlay as possible


If this is an impossible task, thats fine tell me and Im gone, but if its feasable and all it takes is hard work and discipline thats good. I know if it was easy everyone would do it, so I here to learn. 
Im open to suggestions as to what books I need to read, what stock software I need to use, what online trader I should use, what sort of stocks offer me this daily short term gain etc etc. Any URL links for this would be much appreciated.

Im not after wealth and riches but to be able to take command of my life and not have the bosses gun pointed at my head on a daily basis and enjoy the family and race some special cars.... thats it.....

Kind regards,

Craig


----------



## insidertrading (26 April 2007)

Hi all,

I'm a 25 yrs old from Melb. I have been reading a lot of books but yet to make my first trade. Came across this forum last week and I've found it to be very informative. Looking forward to learning from some of the experts here 

Cheers,

-IT-


----------



## daveo1 (26 April 2007)

hello,
       started trading about one month ago. Still work full time (shift worker)
have my mornings of one week and arvos the next.

        One comment about posts on this site is that not enough info posted when a person " highlights" a stock for movement.


----------



## ozeb (26 April 2007)

hi all!

 i'm pretty much a newbie. have been reading the forums and posting a few questions out there. been playing the stock market for a few years but only buying a bit more over the last two. one thing i noticed about the forums is that there's quite a few short hand? like IMHO and DYOR etc...not quite sure what the first one means....is it possible to compile a glossary for these for newbies???

also...i've been hearing a lot about options etc. how exactly do they work. i'm a bit scared when i get given options and kinda sell them quick before they expire.

happy trading/investing peeps


----------



## insider (26 April 2007)

ozeb said:


> hi all!
> 
> i'm pretty much a newbie. have been reading the forums and posting a few questions out there. been playing the stock market for a few years but only buying a bit more over the last two. one thing i noticed about the forums is that there's quite a few short hand? like IMHO and DYOR etc...not quite sure what the first one means....is it possible to compile a glossary for these for newbies???
> 
> ...




Just post your Abbreviations and Glossary questions in the thread below...  Have a nice day

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6387


----------



## hatty (28 April 2007)

Hi everyone, 
Enjoy jumping onto the Forum when I have time! Started into shares last May(fortunately just after the May correction). I spent 3 months prior to this reading every book on shares/stockmarket that I could get my hands on.
Have been very lucky so far.

 I read today on one of the links "don't mistake a bullmarket for your own genius" and have stored this thought away so I don't get overconfident.
Find the Forum a great source of advice. 

Go the Cowboys!
Cheers from the North


----------



## shares (28 April 2007)

Hi everyone

just realized that there was a thread to introduce yourself : 

i have just started investing on the sharemarket, am looking to make a couple of  $k here and there to enjoy


----------



## Bullion (28 April 2007)

Hi my name is Richard 

I've been on ASF for a little while now, but still an absolute beginner in terms of trading. I have learnt an absolute heap since I've been here though so thanks to all the regulars.


----------



## Pommiegranite (28 April 2007)

Chorlton said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I found this site today, read a few threads, and as a result have now registered!!!
> 
> ...




Hi Chorlton  ...have you got a brother on Britishexpats.com? (http://britishexpats.com/forum/member.php?u=5353)

I too have moved from the UK to Melbourne (6months ago), and have recently stumbled onto this site. There are some really helpful people on here. 

I'm sure you're probably aware, but the ASX is heavily geared towards mining stocks, which is pretty good if you wanna jump on the bandwagon!!

I'm into a 2-3 year buy and hold timeframe. Happy to take the ups with the downs on this bumpy ride 

PG

AGS 13%, BMN 10%, LHG 19%, PDN 16%, SRZ 13%, THR 6%, TOE 6%, ZFX 16%


----------



## Frogstomp (29 April 2007)

Howdy all,

I've been a member of this site for a little while, but have just been kicking tyres up until now. 

I've been investing in shares on and off for a long while but recently decided to give it more serious attention - Mainly due to the fact that the housing market is way out of reach and I need to do something constructive with my money, rather than admit defeat and start wasting it on every trendy consumer good coming out of China.

Still learning the ropes, and have found this site really helpful - So thanks to all the regular posters.


----------



## aaronphetamine (9 May 2007)

Hi all

I'm Aaron im turning 20 this year im an undergraduate industrial chemistry student and im thinking of also studying banking and finance as this new area of the markets has become of great interest to me.

I'm very new when it comes to this area and ive been sitting back reading info that you guys have been posting on all the different companies for the past week or so.

So i hope to learn alot more Im planning on getting some good books out from the library and giving them a floggin.

In my spare time i like to read about science and chemistry, the paper, engineering articles, i like star trek !! haha. 

on the social side, i love goin out clubin been to all the clubs in the great land of bris vegas many many times, every fri and sat night, spend a hell of a lot of money on drinks, and lucky ladies i meet out there  haha. I love being this age and i never wanna get older.

Anyway thanks to all of you already for all your insightful posts.

Aaron.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 May 2007)

every day of the week @ 10am I'm a beginner


----------



## tech/a (9 May 2007)

Start trading at 11.


----------



## SIIVS (9 May 2007)

hey all my name is chris, im 21 from melb.
just started my own portfolio on commsec and have minimal holdings in ADY and TOE. not sure how i am going to go, but any advice would be muchly appreciated 
as well as, does any one know of any work shops in melbourne or even short courses on the ASX and trading, as i have a very vague idea of what i am doing lol.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Chorlton (9 May 2007)

Hiya PG,

Yep.... thats me !!!   

What brought you over to Melbourne then??  

Kind Regards,

Chorlton




Pommiegranite said:


> Hi Chorlton  ...have you got a brother on Britishexpats.com? (http://britishexpats.com/forum/member.php?u=5353)
> 
> I too have moved from the UK to Melbourne (6months ago), and have recently stumbled onto this site. There are some really helpful people on here.
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyMc (21 May 2007)

Thought I better make a post as I'm a pretty active forum troll.

My Name is Andrew, 26 from Brisbane, work in IT..

I became interested in the stock market after I saw a trader in action and had a good chat to him, around October 2006..

The idea of earning more money was appealing but I became more facisnated with actual movement of the market and the technical analysis of it. [read: nerd]  

Around December '06 I started researching and purchased a small study guide of the market.. Took a bit of break for the fist quater of '07, but I'm now back in full swing of educating myself.

Currently paper trading and testing out trading plans etc.. Over the next year I hope to really flesh out a decent trading plan and start testing it with my own *real* money. Long term I hope to be able to start earning a decent amount to supplement my salary and who knows, maybe retire early!


----------



## Sprinter79 (22 May 2007)

Hi all,

Im Paul, 28, Perth. My brother put me onto this website. The combination of sideburns and Flying High is a good one  

Anyhoo, I have a BSc in Human Movement and Exercise Science, and a PGD in OHS. I work in the regulatory environment, and as such, have an inherent interest in all things health and bio tech. 

I already have a half decent knowledge in this area, but I'll continue to 'bone' up hahaha

Take it easy!!!


----------



## prawn_86 (23 May 2007)

hi all,

20y.o finance and marketing student from adelaide (UniSA). Started paper trading last yr on the asx share game and actually managed to come top ten in the state so decided to invest half my savings into shares to see how i would go for real. 
I made a lot of mistakes at first but after 9 months trading i am currently in positive territory(although not by much), so im looking to improve upon this. 
I currently hold dyl, pdn, anz and bol. i have previously traded in zfx, oxr, srx, sbm and kzl.
hope i can contribue my limited knowledge and pick a few things up along the way


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (23 May 2007)

24 yo from sydney i actually made my first trade about 12 months ago so i consider this my first birthday.

Its funny when i look back to the beginning, i jumped in heads first made some good gains and some good losses, read my way around some different types of analysis and went with gut feel on emerging industries and sectors that i thought would grow. Missed out on QGC because i was in other gas stocks which i still hold and have good faith in (MAE)

I dont know whether its luck/ skill probable 50/50 but im up 24%after tax consideration on my 1st bday. 

Hopefully i can double that return this year:


----------



## roann (24 May 2007)

Hullo to all thanks for the info I have read so far I find it very helpful to see that there are others out there just like me taking little steps into this new venture( for me anyway) so there will be lots of questions that I may post, if I can't find the answers somewhere.
I am leaving my run later in life and have a little spare cash at the moment to attempt to build on. Roann


----------



## Sean K (24 May 2007)

SIIVS said:


> hey all my name is chris, im 21 from melb.
> just started my own portfolio on commsec and have minimal holdings in ADY and TOE. not sure how i am going to go, but any advice would be muchly appreciated
> as well as, does any one know of any work shops in melbourne or even short courses on the ASX and trading, as i have a very vague idea of what i am doing lol.
> 
> ...



Chris, the ASX runs seminars/presentations now and then, and has on line education. I recommend starting there for info. Cheers. 

http://www.asx.com.au/

Calander of upcoming events:

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/education/calendar.htm


----------



## troppojoe (24 May 2007)

Hi all, Great to see such a great site with all the latest updates and views on whats happening around the markets. Well done. Hope to have many hours hanging with you guys and happy sharetrading to all!!


Joe

YYR  JRV  CFE  MAU   MXR  MMX


----------



## TMo (29 May 2007)

Hi all ... 22 yo from the sunny Gold Coast, looking to make a few extra dollars. Currently holding BLR, MPO and SDG. Looking to learn all I can about trading, especially ta, and it seems like this forum's a good place to start.


----------



## Herms (1 June 2007)

Hi all, 

Just finish registering with the forum 5 minutes ago, just wanna say hello

22 yrs old from Sydney, ready to learn something after finishing share trading for dummies.

Cheers,

Herms


----------



## Sean K (1 June 2007)

Hi guys, welcome aboard! Hope you get all you want out of the forum. Don't be afraid to ask questions, or use the search function! All the best! kennas.


----------



## larry123 (1 June 2007)

G,Day,

Im larry, just turned 16 and Ive been trading on the sharemarket for about six months. I have learnt a lot already and I hope to learn heaps more.


----------



## --B-- (4 June 2007)

Hey everyone.

Im 27 studying an MBA and im pretty much as new as they get when it comes to trading. Ive got a few shares my old boy bought me a while ago but other than that ive got no idea really.

ive been reading these forums for a week now. I've bought a book on trading and plan to read a heap of stuff before diving in and having a crack with real money.


----------



## prawn_86 (4 June 2007)

welcome B and larry,
i too am relatively new to this forum and to trading. have only been trading for bout 9 months now.  ASF is a great forum thats well maintained and moderated. if you need any help feel free to pm me and i will try my best.
cheers


----------



## Craze0123 (4 June 2007)

Haro people, been trading on the ASX for about 4 months now, I'm really enjoying it( wonder why ;D ). Love these forums thanx guys


----------



## GoYouGoodThing (4 June 2007)

Hi all,

I am 25 from Perth. Been trading for a couple of years, largely on my little brother's tips!

Thought I better take a more active interest in shares. Won't have much to offer but will be reading a lot of the threads with interest!!!

Have very small holdings in eqn and wmt at the moment.

Cheers,

GUGT.


----------



## binstrokein (11 June 2007)

Hello All,


I have enjoyed reading this site and have recently registered. I have been following the markets for about 4 years. I am not a chartist but enjoy reading someones enthusiastic interpretations of the data.


----------



## cornnfedd (11 June 2007)

hey im a beginner trader here have just started buying shares through comsec in the past few months, hopefully ill learn something !!!


----------



## fort (11 June 2007)

Hi Guys.

I'm 34 in Melb, i was trading ( or that's what i was calling it ) a few years ago to make enough money to go overseas ( India - it's a 3rd world country, i did'nt need that much, awesome trip) but now want to get back into it, I'm looking forward to (re)learning it all.


----------



## Coop (12 June 2007)

Hi People,
David 48 from Lake Illawarra NSW.
Never traded, trying to learn as much as I can before I trade. Probably won't post much until I think I know what I'm talking about - time will tell.


----------



## gone2rio (12 June 2007)

Morning all

Bought some shares on a tip from a fin planning wire service, then bought some more on a hunch (sic). Very wet behind the ears but keen on learning as much as possible before I go any further.

Tassie based

G2R


----------



## josh_in_a_box (12 June 2007)

hey hows it going? my name is Josh, 2nd yr uni student studying commerce.
started investing in Sept last yr and very much enjoying it.


----------



## alphman (12 June 2007)

26, male, 5'10", Sydney, looking for the right one to "spend" the rest of my life with... 

Lost my virginity at 15 to some blue chips but have only recently dabbled in high-risk stocks.  Always a beginner, forever learning.


----------



## calculate (16 June 2007)

*Good Day Ladies and Gentlemen -*

Hello - i just want to introduce myself - i have been trading since Feb2007 - i am 40 years old - i have read quite a few books on trading and the different ways you trade (day trading / long term etc ) but i am still very much a novice.... its much harder to do when you start using you own hard earnt money . I really want to trade each day/week i am not interested in buying simply to collect dividends and wait for long term gain (im not greedy ...just impatient) ....TY for reading my 1st post


----------



## CanOz (16 June 2007)

*Re: Good Day Ladies and Gentlemen -*



calculate said:


> Hello - i just want to introduce myself - i have been trading since Feb2007 - i am 40 years old - i have read quite a few books on trading and the different ways you trade (day trading / long term etc ) but i am still very much a novice.... its much harder to do when you start using you own hard earnt money . I really want to trade each day/week i am not interested in buying simply to collect dividends and wait for long term gain (im not greedy ...just impatient) ....TY for reading my 1st post




Hi Calc, sounds like your in the same boat as me, all be it i've been trading a little longer.

The biggest single thing i've learned from this forum and the good educators that post here occasionally...

Scew the numbers in your favor, the analysis only helps your win rate. Cut your losses short and let your winners run.

There are plenty of posts here, some of the best on trade management are from Nizar who has really applied that, sooner than i did.

If you want the best advice then pay the $550 and do Nick Radge's course, i wish i had done that before i started trading CFD's, i would be much better off now.

There are plenty of arguments regarding different types of analysis, but most of them will all agree that its trade management that will earn your profits, not the analysis. Don't try to be right, and learn to accept being wrong about the markets.

Cheers,


----------



## Prem (18 June 2007)

*Im a noob*

Hey all, 

Im new to the share market and I was wondering if you guys can tell me some websites where I can learn bout the stock market and all. 


Thanks in advance


----------



## doctorj (18 June 2007)

*Re: Im a noob*



Prem said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Im new to the share market and I was wondering if you guys can tell me some websites where I can learn bout the stock market and all.
> Thanks in advance



You've found it!  Try the beginners forum and the search function.

Also, they're are some good beginners guides @ http://www.asx.com.au


----------



## Prem (18 June 2007)

ohh yea... 

I forgot to introduce myself.

Im in year 9 at high school and have just started trading (couple of months).


----------



## Sean K (18 June 2007)

Prem said:


> *Im in year 9 at high school *and have just started trading (couple of months).



 I don't think I had a spare sent until I was 25! Good work Prem!


----------



## prawn_86 (18 June 2007)

Prem said:


> Im in year 9 at high school and have just started trading (couple of months).




and i thought i started young at 18! well done and welcome, remember that most ppl are more than willing to help, even if it is just providing a link, so dont be too afraid to ask questions


----------



## moneymajix (20 June 2007)

hi

I am fairly new to the forum.


Can anyone tell me how to start a new thread - YGL?

Thanks
Majix


----------



## Joe Blow (20 June 2007)

moneymajix said:


> Can anyone tell me how to start a new thread - YGL?




Go here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=18

...and click on the 'New Thread' button right at the top of the list of threads.


----------



## moneymajix (20 June 2007)

Cheers,
That's easy.


----------



## sharechaser (20 June 2007)

Hi all, I'm new to these forums and also new to trading in general - hoping to learn a thing or to from the more experienced people out there and have a bit of fun while i'm at it!

I've been interested in the sharemarket (and business/econonics in general) for quite a while but only recently wanted to find out more and do some more research etc. I'm only 20 though, so hopefully i can get a bit of a start before any of my money gets tied down with things like home loan, family etc (still a long way off i think)!

Also, i think for starters i'm mostly interested in fundamental analysis and valuing of companies, so any posters out there who research fundamentals or anyone know of good books to read as an introduction to fundamental analysis, or any general tips at all please let me know!

Cheers

sharechaser


----------



## trinity (22 June 2007)

Hi,

Am 33 years young, started trading this week.  Aiming to be a medium to long term trader.  Make extra money to build up the savings for a deposit for the first home.  Looking to do this more when hubby and I want to start a family and I have to stop working temporarily.  (Gotta do something aside from changing nappies  )


----------



## adorableblackcat (22 June 2007)

Well here goes ... first time taking control of our FINANCES omg lol
This will be a shock to the system
We are going to give it a burl have some good stocks in mind and will be starting low and building up within the next 6 months!
So here is to LOTS OF READING and GATHERING/SHARING of INFO.
Cya Round Black=^..^=


----------



## Agusta (25 June 2007)

Hi, to all you traders, gerat site! & gerat people here. I'm NSW based being trading since mid-2006 & the TECH BOOM!
have been doing alot of reading about investing share trading to broadern my knowledge.
I want to quit my job! & be a fulltime trader? Is any one out there trade at home as their job! I would like to know more on your experience. should I or should'nt I.


----------



## LetItRide (26 June 2007)

G'dday all!!!

I'm 29yrs old and currently doing a home based traineeship with my parents.
They've been trading f/t for the last 3years and I hope to learn as much as I can from them as possible.(yes they make mistakes but I find that an invaluable experience). I've been reading this forum for the last 6mths and have found  there is also a wealth of information to be found here too.  cheers posters


----------



## alanding (27 June 2007)

hi, guys.
iam alanding. I am 32 years old. Just put my feet in aussie stock last month. This is so gorgeous forum. This is always the first home page I open when I arrive in my company to work. And start to learn. I found a guy whose is young_trader is quite good at stock analyze. 
Anyway, I hope anyone can l enjoy and make money. Also share information


----------



## black_bird2 (27 June 2007)

Morning all, 33 in Darwin and recently sold an investment property so I thought I would dabble in the stocks. I stumbled over this fantastic site and have visited at least once a day since. Doing my research before the sale funds hit my account and will see what I can do from there. Great site and I am enjoying finding my feet.


----------



## Jockstar73 (4 July 2007)

Hi,
Live in Melbourne, have been trading for about 6 years now. Nothing major, but each year give myself a goal of how much I want to make in the upcomming year (always pretty conservitive so it is achievable). So I have gone from having to trade in sub 1 cent stocks, to 1-5cent stocks and can now dabble in the 50cent and up ranges and still make some cash. When I first started, as soon as my stock rose enough to cover my initial outlay, I would sell enough so what ever I had left was play money....   this was good for a while, but not totally conducive to making heafty profits. BTW i also made my fair share of losses along the way as well......

Cheers....   Jock


----------



## kokosh (7 July 2007)

Hello all. Have bought a couple of speculative shares over the last few years from tips off mates, who got tips off mates and so on.Thought I should try and gain some understanding of the market, so joined up. I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Purple XS2 (7 July 2007)

Trading 8 months.
Borrowed to invest; have sufficient real estate equity to survive disaster.
Old enough to remember 1987 crash, 1998 S.E. Asian paper tigers, 2001 I.T. tech-wreck. One or all of the above will probably recur tomorrow, or the day after or the day after next.
(1929 was before my time)  

Work in I.T., live in beautiful downtown Hobart.

Collected about 30 stocks which I plan to winnow down to a dozen. Some I.T., some bio-pharmaceutical, some engineering, some financial services.

Keeping out of resources except for a couple of small holdings which I may offload. Not because I think ill of resources' future, I just have ethical issues about digging up the elements to sell as if there's no tomorrow.

I appreciate the variety of perspectives from ASF. I particularly enjoy the statistical/analytical chart gazers. Very entertaining. Nice colours.  

My tips for those (I include myself here) silly enough to swallow them  
UXC - reliably going places
AVX - take a chance - you know you want to.
OEC - petrol engines aren't going to disappear in a hurry, somebody has to make them run better.

ciao,
PXS2


----------



## jandrews_84 (10 July 2007)

Hey everyone. 
Finally got a real job after finishing uni, have repaid some debts and have a spare cent to invest, and my brother recommended this site. Fantastic site, im getting a bit addicted reading through the threads, so I thought i should make a post and say hi, and thanks!

John


----------



## kirrils (10 July 2007)

I'm 36, very much a newbie, have been trading for...hmmm... a whole 3 weeks. Live in the Midwest WA, have shares in MMX, GWR, AGO, CUL.  Not big stakes, just playing at the mom til I get a feel for what exactly effects the market.


----------



## brettc4 (10 July 2007)

My name is Brett, 31 from Adelaide.  I have owned stock for a couple of years but due to an imminent redundancy I thought I would take some time between jobs to do what I should have done before I started trading, thats right create a Trading Plan.

I have been looking all over for what should be included in a trading plan and have started it's construction but I am sure to have numerous questions along the way.

Glad to be here.

Brett


----------



## vascocentral (18 July 2007)

Hi,

I'm from Melbourne and a newbie, in fact I haven't bought any shares as yet. I'll spend some time reading through this forum and find out what the Stock Market  is all about. Will be quite a journey!!

VascoCentral


----------



## hatrader (22 July 2007)

Greetings all!

Please bear with me as this is my first post.

Firstly, I stumbled upon this site while doing some stock research and judging by the quality of threads, apparent knowledge and friendly discourse, I joined up promptly!

A quick bio to introduce myself…….

Age 46, living in Perth WA and have a hobby of collecting vintage compact Mac’s!
After running a busy restaurant for over 15 years, I took the long service 6 months ago, cut back to a 3 day week with a direct purpose for the rest of the (working?) time devoted to the newly discovered world of the share market and day trading.


ACCOUNT No.1 – Medium to Long term
With an initial start of 25k, I have been fortuitous to have currently 60k within a 10 month period thanks mainly to the “early” stages of  PDN, DYL, LYC and NIA.
So….a good start thanks to quiet fundamental research and…. a bit of gut intuition.

It’s not all roses though, the world of short term day trading account has shown my weaknesses…

ACCOUNT No.2 – Short term (CFD’s via IG Markets)
Initial outlay to test the waters was 5k. After quickly adding an extra 1k thanks to a long - PDN CFD,  invincibility was at hand! That was until I didn’t bother to look at the chart and doing another long with PDN, I had bought at its almost peak of $10.95 and of course, the rest is history. Lesson learn’t!!! I managed to salvage and retain 1k in the account to which I now use sparingly on the Mini 200 to develop skills.

That’s it in a nutshell….look forward to meeting you all

Cheers


----------



## jonojpsg (23 July 2007)

Hi all,
Have been on ASF for a couple of months - it's great value!  Started trading with a tip from a workmate, Gullewa Gold, back in 1995.  Put $5k in chasing my tail on the way down,and sold last year for $200.  That was my worst experience.  If instead I had taken on say a nice bluechip bank like CBA I would have been rolling in it - ce la vie.

Am 34 and would love to retire before 50 as I teach maths/science and it really sux some days.  Have made some good progress over the past year, convinced my wife to let me borrow $20k to trade with and have turned it into $40k,which i can't complain about.  On the other hand, I read a thread titled "Turn 9500 into 550000" which pointed out that a purchase of Fortescue Metals three years ago at 64c and sell at $35 would have made a pretty 6000% gain!  Hopefully my latest speculations, AEX, WMT, SDL can deliver something like this.

Look forward to catching your tips.


----------



## kirrils (24 July 2007)

For beginners some of you guys have done really well.  I guess my biggest learning curve is not only learning what is potentially going to effect  the prices of my invested shares, but knowing when is the right time to sell?  If anyone has some advice from past experience I would love to hear what you have to say.


----------



## stormbringer (25 July 2007)

Hey guys, 38 and in adelaide. I tried cfd's a couple of yrs ago and bombed out, basically hadn't educated myself enough, so I switched tactics and investing in some micro's for the short to medium term. Currently holding JMS and GDY. I plan on getting back into cfd's in the near future.


----------



## matt_calhoon (25 July 2007)

G'day, mid 30s, wife let me have $3k to gamble with...thanks to YT and others on this forum its up to $7k. Really enjoying learning and am thankful I found this forum.


----------



## trinity (26 July 2007)

> G'day, mid 30s, wife let me have $3k to gamble with...thanks to YT and others on this forum its up to $7k. Really enjoying learning and am thankful I found this forum.





Hi Matt,

Just wondering how much time it took for you to take 3K into the market and have it up to 7K at present?

Thanks


----------



## EZZA (27 July 2007)

Hey Fella's,

26 yrs old, been actively investing last couple of years mostly blue chips and mid cap companies.
Just been playing the trading game, last 6 months dabbling in the small caps.

currently holding gbg, wds, nxs, and bos as my small caps.

i view nxs, gbg, and wds as medium to long term stocks, not not really looking to trade these, will be using a simple tech analysis to figure out entry or exit points if they start to look shaky.  bos purely a trading stock for me, however volumes fairly low.

looking to acquire ady.  

doing alright so far, but have to admit most of my money made just holding stocks not really through trading though.   

anyone have input on these stocks, any advise would be appreciated.

Cheers
EZZA.


----------



## acooper (30 July 2007)

Hi, New here and would like to learn as much as possible so my portfolio grows instead of going downhill
Adrianna


----------



## BIG BWACULL (30 July 2007)

acooper said:


> Hi, New here and would like to learn as much as possible so my portfolio grows instead of going downhill
> Adrianna



Dont we all, GOOD LUCK


----------



## Russh (30 July 2007)

hey guys

I'm 23 from Perth
Work in financial planning
Im here to learn more about technical analysis


----------



## Captain (30 July 2007)

I am looking at this site for the first time after Joules MM1 recomended it to me elsewhere. I am an old newbie trader and am trying to get the technical stuff to support fundamentals, concentrating on resources mainly with a few blue chips for yield.
Weeks like this past one reminds me of the need to be careful with trying to catch falling swords when prices drop, I think I have finally learnt to keep my itchy finger off the button and waiting (well so far anyway!!).


----------



## MattR84 (31 July 2007)

Hey everyone,

Names Matt (who would have guessed?). Started learning about the stock market a few months ago. Bought MOF then a month and a half later the stock market slides. Welcome to investing hey? 

I'm studying business at uni and just changed to a finance minor (love the stock market!). I want to begin working as a fund manager, investment manager as soon as I finish (any offers  ). 

Although I'm just beginning I feel I have a fairly firm grasp on investing, but I want to learn as much as possible. 

Matt

PS - I think Australia's research tools and brokers as a whole are crappy. Right now I have access to the finanalysis database through uni but who knows how long that will last? It's like $3000 a year to subscribe! The US have yahoo financial, which is almost as good. My brokers search tool is crappy, it only allows one factor searches, which are almost pointless.


----------



## Adventure Always (31 July 2007)

Hi All,

My name is Peter and I have been trading since September 1999, and have learn't many lessons in that time.

I started with shares and added CFD's late in 2004 and have been avidly trading both since then

I have graduated from trader to educator in share trading in 2001 and am currently a Senior Lecturer with a major financial education group.

I would encourage all to participate in a good quality education as it will be cheaper than the alternative, as Leon Wilson (a good friend of mine who has written 3 books on trading) is very fond of saying "You are going to pay for your education whether you want to or not - you do not have an option here"

There are many things you can learn which will help you protect your capital, only enter high probability situations and not get stopped out too early, only to see the price keep soaring.

Have a great day all

Pete


----------



## Joules MM1 (3 August 2007)

Captain said:


> I am looking at this site for the first time after Joules MM1 recomended it to me elsewhere. I am an old newbie trader and am trying to get the technical stuff to support fundamentals, concentrating on resources mainly with a few blue chips for yield.
> Weeks like this past one reminds me of the need to be careful with trying to catch falling swords when prices drop, I think I have finally learnt to keep my itchy finger off the button and waiting (well so far anyway!!).





Welcome aboard, el capitan......... a fine site and many enthusiastic posts that contain some good work .........might cya sunday in the live room........

Joules


----------



## Sean K (3 August 2007)

Adventure Always said:


> I have graduated from trader to educator in share trading in 2001 and am currently a Senior Lecturer with a major financial education group. Pete



Pete, is this the case of those that can't do, teach? LOL   Welcome!


----------



## hugh44 (3 August 2007)

Hello all, we have been trading from home for about 2 years now. Joined the forum a couple of weeks ago. We have made some good gains and some not so good losses, we learn every time we look at the market and have had to re-learn the same lessons once or twice, unfortunatly. This froum seems like a great place to gain more info/ knowledge, thank you all.
I really want to sack myself from my present job so keep up the good work.


----------



## sdr (4 August 2007)

Hey Guys and Gurls,
                         Very recently started looking at the stock market i haven't invested just yet, still have a bit of fear to over come. I seem to have taken the fundamental analysis approach to the stock market, beginning to learn charts . i hope to learn lots and maybe i can help some others too

currently i am liking the base metal market at the moment. however i am looking to broaden my pool of investment options.


----------



## Millsy (4 August 2007)

Hello all
  Just joined the site,  names Nigel,   hope you got room for another pom,  living in NZ,    at the moment.......


----------



## nomore4s (4 August 2007)

Millsy said:


> Hello all
> Just joined the site,  names Nigel,   hope you got room for another pom,  living in NZ,    at the moment.......




Welcome to ASF,

ASF is developing quite a pommie population.

Are there any english left in England?


----------



## Millsy (6 August 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Welcome to ASF,
> 
> ASF is developing quite a pommie population.
> 
> Are there any english left in England?





Thank you.   Not many, we seem to be swapping with you Ozzies and Kiwis


----------



## armo (6 August 2007)

HI all, another noob here, both to this forum and investing. I've been holding about 10k worth of stock for the last 18 months, whilst developing my overall knowledge, vocabulary etc. Currently papertrading for 3 months to verify some of my "learnings" and I guess my strategy - if you can call it that. 

Anyway, a great site you have here with a lot to offer people no matter what their level!!


----------



## Lycon (8 August 2007)

hey everyone,

Just signed up today, this forum seems like a good place to get a few opinions on the research and picks I make.

I have only been trading since Jan 07 learnt a lot of lessons at the start (i.e. lost a lot of money) but had fun doing it! Hope to learn more here in a less expensive way.  

GO AXO!!!!


----------



## jonojpsg (8 August 2007)

Adventure Always said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Peter and I have been trading since September 1999, and have learn't many lessons in that time.
> 
> ...




Many lessons obviously not including apostrophe use - learnt doesn't have one!  Sorry - teacher habit


----------



## samtomo (9 August 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm Samuel (Sam). I have been watching the stock market for a about a year now, and have been trading for just a few months. I have been lucky a few times, which is not good, coz you start to think that you're invincible!!

I'm concentrating on the U stocks at the moment, and it's been a great learning experience, as well as stressful as hell over the last couple of weeks or so. 

I value people's comments and opinions, and thank all of those people, who put in lots of analysis and explanations, as it gives me a chance to understand and learn more. 

Cheers


----------



## fourth (10 August 2007)

My name is Chris, you'll all have a laugh at the fact that I'm actually a Macquarie Staff member who until about 3 months ago didn't even know what my company did to make money, nor BT before it's fall in 99. Yeah, those wacky IT guys...

What got me interested in the markets I guess was a combination of events. I'm forced to endure watching all the Mercs driving in to GPO (the head office of sorts) and a few months back I ended up in a training course with a bunch of business type people and was really underwhelmed by their intelligence and aggressiveness. I'm not being mean, I just expected so much more. I expected them to be smarter than me, beat me down in a disagreement or debate, etc but I sort of dominated debate somehow, despite being introverted... 

I'm an extremely aggressive intellectually driven person so I thought, whatever it was that these guys knew, I could learn too, even if to a lesser degree would make me more successful that a buy and pray 'investor'.

From what I understand so far, I think I prefer mechanical technical trading. I like to deal in facts and am generally mistrustful so I don't really believe a lot of the data that the fundamentals are based on.

I've looked around on a few boards and think I prefer this one based on the insightful comments people make here. Looks like a good place to learn!

Thanks in advance for any questions answered!


----------



## toothfairy (11 August 2007)

jonojpsg said:


> Many lessons obviously not including apostrophe use - learnt doesn't have one!  Sorry - teacher habit



Teachers also have to learn how to use apostrophe, "teacher habit" should be worded "teachers' habit" for plural or "a certain teacher's habit" for singular usage. Just my thoughts, but I failed me English in HSC anyway.:


----------



## Asia Etrader (14 August 2007)

Well I'm a beginner at this site but not for etrading. I have had both technical and fundamental trading so can talk about those issues (I am not an expert but versed). I have been working in the electronic trading industry from both front office and operations fro about 10 years now. (Yikes). I am from Canada but moved to Hong Kong 3.5 years ago. I even started an electronic trading website. Not a tip sheet or picks site but more on the day to day of etrading like systems, networks, settlements, risk that sort of thing. It still needs alot more work but I have to work too. Here is the site if your interested www.asia-etrading.com 

So if you have some questions outside of what stocks to buy in etrading feel free to ask.


----------



## Poker (24 August 2007)

Hi ASF

I'm a student with strong interest in poker and the market. I recently discovered this site and look forward to discussing and learning more about investing.


----------



## masha.cesareo (24 August 2007)

Hi, my name is Maria. 
Very new to the market. Started in May 07. However I was watching the market from Jan 07. Have made one good buy (ITX), where I 've made 100% and have made a bad purchase (CUX), where at the moment I am at a loss of 70%.  Will see how I go. Found this forum only yesterday. Love it. Thank you in advance to everyone.


----------



## halfwheel (25 August 2007)

Hi Everyone. Im new to investing in Shares and Im really finding it fun learning all there is to learn. Ive got a couple of properties but I wanted to give this a try - sort of like a hobby. Ive bought a few Bank shares and did a stupid thing and Sold MBL at $69 thinking it would drop lower. Derrr!! But hey thats how you learn! Ive met a couple of nice people here already and have learnt quite a bit in the short time that Ive been a member.

Enjoy reading your posts


Halfwheel (Alan)


----------



## nikkothescorpio (25 August 2007)

Greetings Gents and Scholars,

I've just recently started trying to up my knowledge on trading. Like many I have tinkered in the past with mixed success (translation: very little!!)...having lost far too much in the tech bubble bust and just general bad advice from friends.

Am so sobered by the BASIC rules of trading you learn and how often I broke nearly every single one of them!

My wife and I got some poor advice from a financial advisor who over charged us, pushed us only towards products that payed him fat trailing comms and was in general a jerk.....suffice to say we dropped him and so now I'm looking to do a tad better myself.

Taking a break from fulltime employment so have plenty of time on my hands to try and pick up as much info as I can.

At present have eBooks coming out of my ear and am supersaturated on info about Elliott waves and japanese candle stick chart reading!!!!!

My poor old brain feels like a fat man trying to go on a health kick!

Am a HUGE fan of quality online forums and this one looks the part - so really looking forward to picking up the crumbs of genius as they falls from the table around here.

Cheers, Nikko


----------



## Vito (27 August 2007)

Hi All,
       My name is Vito and i have been trading for approx a year now I have had some good times and some very bad times which has made realise that I need to change the way I trade and develop a good trading plan.
       I am currently working on a short term system and have now changed to Amibroker. This is going to be a big challenge for me considering all I know what to do with a computer is turn it on let alone programing etc. 
        If any one knows of any one that does tutoring in programing of amibroker etc please let me know.
        I really enjoyed this forum so far and i hope I can contribute.


Vito


----------



## hebrides (27 August 2007)

Hi Everybody,

I have been trying to comprehend what everyone is talking about will get there eventually. I envisage that my first monetary foray into this rather complex world will not happen prior to January 2008

The rank is but a Guinea Stamp but a man's a man for all that


----------



## jman2007 (28 August 2007)

Evening all,

er, well this intro is slightly overdue from my point of view  as I've been trading throughout most of the year, and have been chucking my  into a thread every now and then!

Have to say I enjoy Kennas's and Young_Traders posts immensely (these guys could basically become brokers in their own right), the novice investor can learn a lot by simply reading what the more experienced traders are saying, even if some of it might seem a bit "techie" at times!

In saying that, I always do my own research before parting with my hard-earned pingers, I find ASF very valuable in gauging possible market sentiment toward a particular stock however.  I'm basically in it for the mid-long term at the moment, I don't have the nous or the inclination to make money from the "daily blips" like some people do.

My basic strategy so far has been to try and identify companies which are already prouducing/approaching imminent production, have a solid cash flow and some semblance of a track record where possible.  A bit simplistic perhaps, but it has worked reasonably well so far.

Working as a Exploration Geo in the industry (pls don't ask which Company!)has also given me an interesting and valuable insight into the sector, and you soon learn that "all that glitters ain't necessarily gold"!

Cheers all
jman2007


----------



## Barrw (3 September 2007)

hi
just read jman's intro and thought i'd better do the same.
gotta agree asf is a great place to start research got a few leeds a few months ago and went from there.
 joined up to try and pass somthing on myself even tho i still seem to have more questions than answers at the moment.

anyway happy trading


----------



## So_Cynical (3 September 2007)

Howdy all
I first got some shares 2 or so years ago...mixed success
Santos was my first buy...$5 something, sold 4 months later
for a 25+% profit. and thought i was pretty smart.

Really should of stuck with it. anyway here to learn 
what i can from an interesting bunch of people....just found 
out about CFDs yesterday and am a little exited.


----------



## Ashtar (6 September 2007)

hi all,
been trading for a year now with mixed results. some good  some not so good .
glad to have found this site for some education and motivation. look forward too getting involved in the discussions.

cheers
Ashtar


----------



## Quasar217 (10 September 2007)

Hi all,

Glenn from Melbourne here. I've been mainly investing in property up to now (2 investment properties, which have done very nicely).

I have had Telstra shares since the T1 float, which have done nothing for many years, and got burned on a BT managed fund after the tech wreck (it's just got back to break-even point after 6 years). Those things sort of put me off shares, but I know the need for diversification and am interested in getting into the stockmarket, initially with just a couple of thousand that I can afford to lose. I've signed up for an E*Trade account.

Any tips on where to start?

I notice everyone seems to list their portfolios using the 3-letter stock exchange codes. Is there a comprehensive list of these somewhere?

Glenn
Quasar217


----------



## doctorj (10 September 2007)

Quasar217 said:


> I notice everyone seems to list their portfolios using the 3-letter stock exchange codes. Is there a comprehensive list of these somewhere?



Welcome to ASF!

Below is a handy link to an excel file that's regularly updated with all the listed companies, some essential ratios (such as P/E), their codes, names etc.

*http://www.ascii-data.com/stocktable1.csv
*


----------



## iamtrueblue (14 September 2007)

Hello all I came across this site by accident and it looks pretty good. I like some of the more experienced traders comments and input keep it up and it is nice to see that people are putting in valuable information not just ramping (Although there is some ramping).

I have been trading for about 10 years mostly through a real close relative who is a director/part owner of a large stock broking firm. Got some really good tips-Made some great profits however like us all lost some on the way. I enjoy the ride. 

Never charted but that is what i really want to venture into and learn more about how to differentuate between good and bad investments by researching there company figures. (Normally get my broker to do that and also make a recommendation). I will possibly look at some day trading. I look forward to getting involved in the forum chats.

Good trading all.


----------



## pliang (14 September 2007)

Hi everyone!
My name is Peter and I am looking to start trading. I thought this was the beginners lounge but it seems like everyone already has some trading experience. I've always looked at the market but never really followed it closely. It seems like such a complicated concept but hopefully coming to this forum will clear things up for me. I've been looking for one of these for awhile and finally found one! 

Just jumped around the forum reading some posts and almost everything sounds like jibberish to me. How come the stockmarket doesn't seem or look as confusing and arbitrary at uni? I guess theories never work in reality. 

Does anyone have any advice to a pure amatuer and beginner? Is there anything I should read to familiarise myself? A starting pointer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jman2007 (21 September 2007)

pliang said:


> Hi everyone!
> My name is Peter and I am looking to start trading. I thought this was the beginners lounge but it seems like everyone already has some trading experience. I've always looked at the market but never really followed it closely. It seems like such a complicated concept but hopefully coming to this forum will clear things up for me. I've been looking for one of these for awhile and finally found one!
> 
> Just jumped around the forum reading some posts and almost everything sounds like jibberish to me. How come the stockmarket doesn't seem or look as confusing and arbitrary at uni? I guess theories never work in reality.
> ...




Hi Peter,

Welcome to ASF!  I guess it really depends on what your current financial postion is, if you are interested in the long-term or short-term gain, and if you are prepared to ride out periods of volatility (as we all recently have!)  I once read that the trick to the markets is "participation is half the battle won" and to a _certain_ extent I believe it to be true.

Personally speaking, I had been trading a while before I stumbled on ASF, and had previously found a nice little book called "Top Resource Stocks 2007" (I can find out the authors names for you if you like) which gave me the confidence to go it alone.  It is very helpful and not too techinical, and gives a one-page summary of the best performing resource companies of the last 12months, their cashflows, strengths vs weaknesses, their likely corporate strategy etc.  In short it cuts out all the b$$$$$$t that you can get mired in.

Initially, I began putting in modest sums ($2500-3000) into companies that I had researched myself (many with the help of my wee book), and now have a porfolio of around 10-12 companies.  You will need to decide for yourself which sectors you feel you can profit from, and go from there.  As I said earlier, I tried to discover companies that were already in production, had solid cashflow and some semblance of an operating track record, and didn't appear (to me!) to be too overpriced for my modest budget.

Be careful of some of these junior spec stocks that are touting vast (for example) U reserves in some godforsaken part of the world, while it may sound like a certain winner, a vast reserve 1000's of km away from any type of infrastructure such as power, roads, fresh water, ability to fly in a skilled workforce etc isn't going to help their cause a great deal.

I can't emphasise enough trying to learn as much as you can from the more experienced traders on ASF (much more than myself).  They will help you if you have done a little reserach yourself, and you could probably pm them if you want to know the finer points relating to a specific stock.

Best of luck!

Cheers
jman2007


----------



## jman2007 (21 September 2007)

pliang said:


> Hi everyone!
> My name is Peter and I am looking to start trading. I thought this was the beginners lounge but it seems like everyone already has some trading experience. I've always looked at the market but never really followed it closely. It seems like such a complicated concept but hopefully coming to this forum will clear things up for me. I've been looking for one of these for awhile and finally found one!
> 
> Just jumped around the forum reading some posts and almost everything sounds like jibberish to me. How come the stockmarket doesn't seem or look as confusing and arbitrary at uni? I guess theories never work in reality.
> ...




I almost forgot,

If you go the asx.com.au website, thay have a whole series of free online classes you can do, from beginner right through to advanced ones.  You can find out what a broker is and does, how to buy and sell shares, and what makes the price go up and down.

I found it very helpful, because initally I was also a little overwhelmed by the amount of information I needed to learn, but the classes break it down nicely.

Have fun!
jman2007


----------



## thedave (23 September 2007)

Hi All,
My name is TheDave.  I have been trading for 7 years, mainly using fundamentals.  I used Marketscan for a couple of years and really liked it. I need to learn more about charting and then maybe move to Metastock.


----------



## korrupt_1 (23 September 2007)

Hi Guys,

Been trading FPO stocks on Comsec for the last 2 years. Just a month I ago I  stumbled upon CFD's and realised the potential. I can't believe that I only need to outlay around 10% of the same capital outlay as FPO stocks as a deposit and still have the same exposure. This means that the remaining 90% of my capital can sit in my bank account - better in my account than's comsec's i say.

Anyway, just recently, I've stumbled upon the SPI and just can't believe how awesome this market is! The volatility is amazing! Just what a day trader needs. A single day can see the index move 50-100pts!

The last two week's I've been trading the SPI and the return has been MASSIVE! Is it just my luck or have I stumbled upon a 'money printing machine'?

I now trade without stops losses... is this silly? I have been burnt a few times with stops only to see the index bounce back from where I was stopped... I did not know I had such a filthy mouth when that happened... since then, I trade without stop losses and at times have seen 200% loss in my initial deposit, but only to see it bounce back a few days later to atleast 10% return.

Anyway,.. i hope that my aggressive style of trading doesn't get me shot in the foot. I sometimes think that i might be the hare in the 'hare and tortise' story and might actually loose the race in the end if I'm not careful.


----------



## DTM (23 September 2007)

Hi all

I'm Daniel from Sydney.  I started off trading options knowing nothing.  After a while I eventually learned that if you don't have the capital to trade options than it becomes more risky.  I learnt how to trade directionally ie betting whether its going to go up or down because I didn't have much choice.  I guess in hindsight it helped me be a better trader.  I spent a whole year trading full time, 20 hour days learning, researching, following world markets etc because I loved it so much.  I probably learnt the most about it then.

I struggled with the usual problems with psychology ie greed then desperation, wishing then praying for it to go your way..., but after being run over by the market a few times I have a healthy respect for it.  Its really helped me become a better trader.  

I am passionate about the financial markets and love keeping abreast with all thats happening in the investment world.  For me, its just the beginning of a life long journey and am patient in seeking what I want.

For now, I'm just a part time trader and will trade when I have a spare hour or two.    Forex is my preferred instrument because of the convenience.  

Trading is easier now days but seems more of a chore, not sure why.  

Daniel


----------



## DTM (23 September 2007)

korrupt_1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*YOWZZEERS*

Sorry, had to make that comment when I saw it.


----------



## Andy_aus (23 September 2007)

Hi all, im new too. Am about to start trading cfds, developing my own trading plan and backtesting currently.  Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## rub92me (24 September 2007)

korrupt_1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Anyway, just recently, I've stumbled upon the SPI and just can't believe how awesome this market is! The volatility is amazing! Just what a day trader needs. A single day can see the index move 50-100pts!
> 
> The last two week's I've been trading the SPI and the return has been MASSIVE! Is it just my luck or have I stumbled upon a 'money printing machine'?
> ...



Playing with amazing volatility without a stop will make you lose money amazingly quickly. If you haven't done already, please read up on risk management.


----------



## professor_frink (24 September 2007)

korrupt_1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been trading FPO stocks on Comsec for the last 2 years. Just a month I ago I  stumbled upon CFD's and realised the potential. I can't believe that I only need to outlay around 10% of the same capital outlay as FPO stocks as a deposit and still have the same exposure. This means that the remaining 90% of my capital can sit in my bank account - better in my account than's comsec's i say.
> 
> ...




Howdy Korrupt,

Welcome to ASF

Have you been lucky? Only time will tell. And no stops? How silly it is will depend on how much leverage you are using. 

There is a thread here on ASF that discusses the SPI if you are interested-

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4876

Feel free to stop in and have a chat with some other SPI traders


----------



## bergers_n_fries (24 September 2007)

hi im daniel and i have been following the market since i was around 13-14

only recently have i begun to really take note and carefully detail what shares i would look at purchasing and have done so accordingly...

being a student and working part time it is difficult to accumulate a portfolio as quick as what i would like however with some decent planning and looking on forums such as these - might i add they are a major help...this should assist me in continuing something that has become a bit of an obsessive hobby

cheers


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 September 2007)

bergers_n_fries said:


> hi im daniel and i have been following the market since i was around 13-14
> 
> only recently have i begun to really take note and carefully detail what shares i would look at purchasing and have done so accordingly...
> 
> ...



Nice and enthusiastic , good to see.You have one thing in your favour....TIME.


----------



## TCB (4 October 2007)

Wow just found out what share trading is all about. I'm amazed of what a whole new world it has opened up to me. This is the coolest forum around keep up the good work.


----------



## Rastan (4 October 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I am very much a greenhorn in the stockmarket. I have 2 investment properties and am looking to start investing in shares. It seems to me intially that there is 3 paths, either; let someone else completely manage your share investments, semi manage it yourself whilst holding down your real job, or go the whole hog and try and learn to trade and/or invest in the market.

My plan is to spend the first phase (1-2 years) learning by using small amounts of saved cash (and some risk managed leverage) and when I feel ready maybe take a loan out and see what I can do.

I am a software developer by trade and have been using the net since bbs days back in the 80s. I actually did a moving average analysis tool foor some day traders years ago with no idea of what it was actually doing (the explained it to me but as you well know you have to go over these stock market terms multiple times before they sink in) and resurected it recently to take a peek... Interesting, it apparently told them when to go short and long by comparing two MA graphs (60 day and 4 day or something similar) and when the lines crossed they sold/bought.

Anyways, (as usual) I digress... I am currently trying to get everything in my head and want to start some activity soon as the best way to learn is hands on. I have bought a few books and am reading them (Van Tharpe, Way of the Turtle, Act Smart Get Rich something something).

This forum looks like a fantastic resource with some really great and informed people (one of the great things about the net when you find a good community), it gives me something to read other than slashdot. I am installing the info choice charts now and am going to try getting my head around some TA.

Cheers  

Rob


----------



## $sam (4 October 2007)

Hi all, the missus found this forum the other day, and we though yahoo!!, its great.

We have been playing with shares for about two years now, and we are just starting to understand it ( a bit ), and looking forward to expanding our modest portfolio and learning heaps.

Cheers Sam.


----------



## prawn_86 (4 October 2007)

Welcome to all the newbies. We were all new at some stage 

enjoy and happy trading


----------



## So_Cynical (5 October 2007)

LOL @ all the posts after mine...so much diversity and inexperience/optimism.

Yes its a volatile time ...yes CDFs offer amazing returns...yes its exiting.

I just discovered "options" last nite...WOOT. Good luck to all.


----------



## Tuhob (8 October 2007)

Hi all,

I've just started getting interested in really learning about the stock market as I see it as a good way to increase capital and not to just leave it in the bank. I currently only own some shares in Qantas which I bought a few years ago so that's been pretty good for me. 

My aim is to build a portfolio which is reasonably diversified which includes a good mix of blue chip stocks but I'll also be interested in some speculative ones.

Anyway, I see mining/commodities are quite a big interest on this forum and I'll be interested in learning about this sector.

Cheers,

Tuhob


----------



## Kinezakis (10 October 2007)

Hi guys,

Just arrived today on the recommendation of a mate.

I'm a relic from the tech wreck but still with much to learn.

Shall enjoy reading your posts and learning, while gathering some confidence to trade again 

Kind regards,

Kinezakis


----------



## nielsend (11 October 2007)

Hi All

New to this forum, and have been trading full time for 9 months (part time for 2 1/2 years). Trading both mechanical and discretionary systems mainly developed on Metastock. Been using Amibroker a little but I'm a bit of a novice when it comes to coding. Prior to this worked in Management / Business Dev for an engineering firm in the international Oil & Gas industry; lots of time away from home spent in airports / hotels / boardrooms etc. Trading CFDs / FX / Options and soon to start on commodities and CFD Sector trading.

Making a killing at the moment thanks to the comeback after the correction. Oh if only I had the wisdom to short on the last correction then this would be written whilst sipping chilled French bubbly in the south of France.

Cheers


----------



## blossom (15 October 2007)

Hi. I am new. This is my first post.
I  have no clue yet whats going on, or where to go next... but.... hello!


----------



## BIG BWACULL (15 October 2007)

blossom said:


> Hi. I am new. This is my first post.
> I  have no clue yet whats going on, or where to go next... but.... hello!



Hello i was in the same boat, but now i'm in the same boat just a little closer to the captain, I'm sure you'll learn a lot here and blossom : into a fine investor or trader 
Welcome


----------



## blossom (15 October 2007)

Thanks BWACULL.   I will sure give it a go. I hope to learn a lot from all you guys.
 I have had shares for a long time now. Latest blunder... selling all my BHP shares just _before_ they took off in price. Hmm


----------



## awg (15 October 2007)

Hi folks,
             I'm Tony, aged 45. Have been a share investor for 18yrs.

Started with the big demutualisations like CBA , and have gradually built up to hold about 25 stocks.

Due to an unfortunate medical situation, I was forced to retire 4 years ago, and sell my heavily leveraged Real estate investments.

However, there was a silver lining to that dark cloud.

If one retires due to a permanent medical incapacity, one is able to establish a Pension within Superannuation, and pay very low tax on income (none within the fund) and NONE on Capital gain.

This is very good for potential share trading, and doubly good if you are relatively young. (The power of tax-free compound interest, over the long-term is mindblowing)

I decided that the Sydney RE market was probably going to trend sideways/down,( I made good capital gains leading up to that), and that the sharemarket was likely to go up, after 2 years of low performance.(2003)

So I established a super pension thru a Wrap fund..at that time I lacked the confidence to go on my own, partially cause I was still unwell, partially cause I lacked the knowledge.

During the last 2 years in particular I have been increasing my knowledge and involvement, and testing/benchmarking my investment decisions against those of my financial planner and stockbroker...guess what..I have substantially outperformed..them and the relevant indicies!

I have now reached the point of establishing my own low cost SMSF, Commsec accounts and will execute my own trades, based on my own decisions.

This site is great in that it enables one to become exposed to the more technical aspects of trading.

I admit I am along term investor, and have only sold rarely, this may be an anathema to many on this site, which seems to be more of a trading bias, rather than a long-term holder bias...but that is good for me, with no Capital gain issues, I can trade as much as I want..that is what I need to learn.

My approach has been very much top-down>sector>fundamental>technical.

I have found the Financial Review and associated Investor Magazine to be very educational. Read many books as well.

My aims are really only to match the indicies relative to my portfolio allocation,minus brokerage, maximise my Franking rebate, as I pay 0% tax within the pension, managed funds were stealing a goodly % of the credits,
and reduce unwarranted advisor and accounting fees. If I beat the index, that is cream.

I have been allocating strongly towards Resources and Financials over the last 2 years, contrary to my financial planner and brokers advice.

I wish I had found this site earlier.

I would welcome insight/strategies from other SMSF share buyers/traders.

warmest regards to you all, and best luck with your shares, Tony


----------



## Pro1981 (16 October 2007)

G'day everyone...

Firstly i would like to thank all those people who have given advice about share trading and suggestions on how to go about trading shares....I myself are 3 months into reading everything i can get my hands on, the book im reading at the moment is called "Better Stock Trading"  By Daryl Guppy i've found it very useful so far and pretty easy to understand for us newbies to the stock market when i am ready to trade i am looking to start trading in about 6 months timewith a capital of 5-10 thousand (bills pending ofcourse)....Thankyou all very much for the advice given it has helped me understand quite abit about the stockmarket 10/10.

Happy Trading to all,


----------



## Ufonaut (17 October 2007)

Hi All,

Wow, what a great site 

I'm 45, and another software developer.  Still developing my strategy and deciding the amount of risk, but finally picked half a dozen stocks a couple of weeks ago (go BMN !).

I'm always looking to learn more (and gee, isn't there a lot to learn!), so I'm thrilled to find a place to chat with folks with common goals.

Good Trading, Everyone


----------



## livenlearn (19 October 2007)

Hi all,

I too am a new starter.  I have absolutely no experience or education on shares or how they work.  Hence why I am here.  Thanks to this forum and the opinions of many members I decided not to spend my hard earned cash on any of those "black box systems" or seminars but to learn via the old fashioned way, through the books you guys have mentioned.

Thanks guys!!

P.s any newbies who are in the same boat as I feel free to PM me, to chat about how you are educating yourself.

cheers all


----------



## Insid (20 October 2007)

Hey,

I been reading the forums for the past few weeks after stumbling across it while looking for information. Just about to take the plunge and get my feet wet.

I have been reading a few of the books you guys have recommended and I thank you for having this site open to the public.

Thanks,


----------



## Nibbo (22 October 2007)

Recently joined the site
Its got some great information and I am enjoying it

Had a couple of years with brokers and learned the ropes a little 
I am now readyto start moving away from the broker and making informed decisions that dont cost me 1.5% a time

First few trades have been good, IDL, and MPO


----------



## arthuryeo (23 October 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I am glad i found this forum. Was about to plunge 4k into the seminar provided either by Optionetics or Platinum Pursuits. But after careful considerations, I think i will spend the money to buy books to read first, do paper trading before jumping in.  

regards,

Arthur
Melbourne


----------



## thewahaman (24 October 2007)

Hey all

I got talked into investing in shares by my girlfriend two months ago, and haven't looked back since. I graduated from uni at the end of last year, so now that I actually have money I figured that I was better off investing it rather than letting it all sit in the bank. Decided to throw myself straight into the deep end (I can be lazy at times and figured the best way to keep my attention was to put my money on the line), and have learned a lot in that time. Stumbled upon this site a couple of weeks ago and I love it. Addicted might be the correct term to describe it...

Happy trading all


----------



## Hakkers14 (24 October 2007)

Hey Gang,

yeah good talk mate on taking the plunge...i'm 21 and been playing sharemarket games etc since school but am stoked i've finally put in some money and investing. Learnt more in the last 4 months than, well, before that!

Cheers guys sweet site looking forward to future trading!

Hakkers


----------



## aussie_in_china (26 October 2007)

I'm an Australian, 25, living in rural China (been in China / Taiwan for around five years now).

I've had a casual interesting in trading for four or five years, and have been paper trading for a year or so.

Though I'm extremely busy starting a business here in China (travel services related - sorry not looking for investors!), two things have convinced me to take the plunge.

 1. The unrealised profits from my paper trading (buying mostly resource stocks, a year ago).
 2. The fact that I keep meeting sincere and successful traders here in Asia, who have retired young and with whom I often have interesting conversations. Each (three in particular) seem to think I could do well with trading.

I'm a bit wary about the decision to begin investing, since lucking-out on a bull market is probably giving me a degree false confidence, but then again there's only one way to find out!  

And anyway, "You've gotta be in it to win it"!

I aim to make medium term trades and start out with only a few thousand capital, scale up from there and re-invest profits if they eventuate, otherwise focus on my business and use the experience gained to come back to trading in a few years time when I can commit more time and resources to it.

I look forward to learning from all of you more experienced traders...


----------



## cfdhead (28 October 2007)

*hello all*

Hello all on the forum, have been trading cfd's for a few mth's and its been a wild ride, like riding a fast motorcycle!. Hope to learn from you all as we head foreward.
Good trading to all . 
 Regards


----------



## Sean K (28 October 2007)

*Re: hello all*



cfdhead said:


> Hello all on the forum, have been trading cfd's for a few mth's and its been a wild ride, like riding a fast motorcycle!. Hope to learn from you all as we head foreward.
> Good trading to all .
> Regards



Welcome cfd, hope you find the information here valuable. Cheers, kennas


----------



## blowinbubbles (1 November 2007)

Hey all,

Been browsing here occasionally, tired of cramming for exams, thought I may as well sign up. 20 y.o student from Melbourne, studying, yep, commerce and a bit of law.

Took a year off last year to work, travel and live it up, and sunk a few k into a managed fund upon my return without much consideration, but its done ok growth wise and surprisingly good divs. Was going to drop the rest into the market, but uni started, playing sport etc and studying onetel in accounting reminded me how little I knew, so it fell by the wayside.

Now after a year of uni I'm keen to get involved, if only reading and learning for the first few months.  

Anyway, these forums seem to be loaded with interesting people/thoughts/ideas etc, so I look forward to having a chat.

Cheers


----------



## 2BAD4U (4 November 2007)

G'Day All

Well after a few years of playing with property (gotta love WA the last couple of years ) I then decided to start playing with shares. I enjoy the money market so much I am now studying finance at Uni to help me on my way.  Bought some shares a while ago (BHP, SGP & WBC) and while researching CIG & MHL I came across this site.  You guys are a wealth of information and I hope I can help someone one day.

I am now just starting to use Amibroker and finding my way around the trading side of things, but until I understand it all a bit better I will stick with long term investments.

Cheers
Warren


----------



## onemore (4 November 2007)

Wazza, I hope you are a quicker learner than me. I've been studying/trading for about 5 years now and still a novice.

Cheers and best of luck/skill.


----------



## spidermonkey084 (6 November 2007)

Hi my name is spidermonky and im a tradaholic just joking ive just started in shares already used this forum some great info on here just wanted to say HI
and go BUR shares.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (9 November 2007)

Hi all, its zyxedarteerf  im a newbie at trading, looks like there a lot of info here for newbie's.


----------



## melfun1 (9 November 2007)

Hello everyone.

I am melfun1 and like arthuryeo have been contemplating which training course i should give my $5k-$7k to before I venture into this unknown land!  However, having found this site I have been really impressed by the information being shared by your members! 

Now, I too am going crazy buying books and will learn what i can myself (and with the assistance of your forum) to gain a better understanding of the stock market and become a successful trader, and hopefully put that money into the market instead!

I have actually purchased shares in both OXR & TTY, which as at today I have made a 50% overall profit!!!!

Obviously, that will not always be my result - but i now need to work out whether to sell or hold, or like some of you guys, sell and buy back in on a regular basis!!!!

Anyhow...thank you for making this site available and also to everyone on it for sharing your advice/experiences!  I hope that in time I will also be experienced/knowledgeable enough to assist other newbies in their quest!!!

I look forward to chatting soon!!!!

Happy Investing everyone!!!


----------



## SevenFX (9 November 2007)

Welcome Melfun1.

That was a well put together Introduction, and glad to see you made the decission not to buy a off the shelf course. Those course price are over the top, and really target people that are not in the know..

You may entertain the idea later, once you really know what your getting an d want, but for now great idea to just soak up heaps on here, and perhaps compliment it with some great books & even some audio/video material few few bucks (which I initially bought from $50-$300)

Good Luck & Good Trades
Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## M34N (9 November 2007)

Gday everyone.

Been a long time reader of this site, figured I should join and contribute something 

Love this site, very informative and has helped me occasionally.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## timster (9 November 2007)

Hi
Tim here.
I'm another newbie to the share market.  I've been researching CFD's & as I don't have a large amount of capital - think this is my best chance.  Love this site (best by far) & I really appreciate the effort you guys put in. Love it when people share their knowledge of trading.

I've opened up an account with igmarkets.
The plan is to place my place my first long cfd in January (read somewhere that January historically a good month for the sharemarket).
I'm expecting my first child in April & the plan is to be at home 1 day a week - so I thought perhaps I could trade cfds on this day.

Ive set up my trading plan (thanks to my fulltime job I have some solid IT skills to do this).

Thanks again for all the knowledge keep it up.
Cheers Timmy


----------



## melfun1 (11 November 2007)

Thanks SevenFX... I very much appreciate your response to my post!!!!

Would you have any particular books/audio/video which you would recommend I look into???

Happy Investing!!! 

Melfun1


----------



## Ausman (12 November 2007)

Hello

I only found ASF today.  I have been trading stocks and currencies for more than a decade, and for the past four years I have been trading my own self managed super fund.  I look forward to learning more about ASF and its members.
Regards
Ausman


----------



## frosty (15 November 2007)

Hi everyone,
Today is my first time (I'm no longer a virgin). I have also never been in a chat room or forum until just recently.
I have been holding very small amounts of long term shares and now i am just begining to trade. Going for the margin loan soon. Need all the advice I can get
Frosty


----------



## Sean K (15 November 2007)

Hey guys, welcome aboard! Hope you find some valuable information here. Feel free to ask as many questions as you like, but also remember to use the search functions!  kennas


----------



## adrianus (15 November 2007)

Hi Guys,
after reading up on everything i could get my hands on regarding the market i thought i had a fair chance to get some 'quick' gains. Yeah right!
I bought a few shares about 1 month ago because i am suffering from the worst fear of all, the fear of missing out.
I bought some Coles shares, yes i knew about the possible take over, and i had a look today at my portfolio and the Coles holding has gone from my list. I haven't got a clue what happend.
All i'm trying to say with this is inform yourself before jumping in, i have a bit of crawling to do to get out but i will get there.
Good to read here that there are others who made the same 'mistake'.

Trade well,
adrianus


----------



## prawn_86 (15 November 2007)

Gday Adrianus,

Welcome to ASF.

I think you will find your Coles shares no longer exist due to the takeover (which was approved) and once legal/court clearance is gained you will get your WES share and Div and Cash.

Enjoy!


----------



## bigbadbobm8 (15 November 2007)

Hey hi all....

been a lurker for years....big on gold (where is chicken ;-) love the oil and a few others for good measure...

Thanks to you guys and all the great info I have made a few bucks.....so a big thankyou....a big hello... and well fingers crossed we move on.... 

To QBE..WPL...AGS...LHG...SBM and lots of others...the kids love the pool thankyou ;-)

Happy trading...

Bob


----------



## grace (15 November 2007)

Hi everyone
I joined a couple of days ago after finding this site last week.  Wish I had found it 9 months ago when I first started.  I have found the information I have read in the last week so good.  I did my first post today.  Have not done the live chat yet.  I love the breakout alerts.....as I was watching one of my holds the other day (FER) breaking out, there appeared a post almost instantaneously.  Keep posting everyone.  Keeps us all informed!
One question.....these break outs...sometimes they are on no news.....who drives this???
Cheers


----------



## Hyperion (15 November 2007)

Hi all,

I've been "lurking" on this site for a while too and finally decided to sign up.  I've found many of the posts quite interesting and useful.  Hopefully I'll be able to make a useful contribution every now and then too... 


Cheers,

Hyperion


----------



## Wealth Wizard (16 November 2007)

Hi everyone,
Im currently studying Finance/Banking at uni and have always been fascinated with financial markets,

Ive played plenty of simulation games over the last few years with share cafe, ASX, and currently 'trading matters' and i feel i have an o.k idea about the market, but of course am always learning more. Im wondering if anyone is making a decent living by independently investing as their sole income, as I would rather build wealth through investment than be productive for someone elses pocket, any thought's on this would be appreciated.


----------



## hardcoremike (18 November 2007)

G'day all. I'm glad to have finaly found this forum since the only sites I visit are Aegis and my broking research site.

I'm a commerce student at uni.of melb, majoring in accounting and finance.

I also work at a financial management firm once a week 


Cheers all and hope to post more.


----------



## Rapture (21 November 2007)

Hi all, 

I have been hovering over this site for a while ... Just observing and soaking in what I can ... I have admittedly taken up some of the tips and have made a few dollars .. So thanks for sharing .. Hopefully I will also be able to contribute in the not so distant future .. Happy trading ...


----------



## SevenFX (21 November 2007)

Great to See so many new members

Welcome Guys (& Gals)

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## tieyouup (22 November 2007)

Hi ya all. 
Came across this site yesterday and had to join. Mainly to post a comment. Then after reading quite a few posts found a weath of info. Great site.
Im self taught and read alot about the share market but have alot of gaps that need filling, so hopfully i can pick brains. In a nice way of course

Dean

Live long and prosper


----------



## jeffTH (25 November 2007)

G'day everyone

Found this site on a google search whilst looking for some stock info.  Quite fascinated with the huge amount of info and knowledge available so joined up a couple of days ago.

I am a self-funded retiree so have no spare income to invest in the market so my portfolio was capped at retirement.  My aim is to invest, sell at a profit, re-invest and not to pay any tax.  My main method is to keep stocks for 12 months b4 selling and benefit from the 50% discounted cgt - it seems to be working well.

Stock picking is of major importance and I look forward to obtaining some interesting research from this forum.

Cheers


----------



## coolcricket (26 November 2007)

Hi Everyone,


I too found this site through a google search, and I am very glad I have. The depth of knowledge of posters is great, and as I am just starting uni, there is a great amount of knowledge I will be able to absorb from those more experienced at investing.

Have a good one.


----------



## diamond h (29 November 2007)

Hi All,
Just started investing recently.Followed up a lot of advice from postings and was feeling quite smug until last week and now am back to scratch and in future will do more homework. A lot of the regular posters have been following some stocks for a long time with a few ups and downs on the way but they remain mostly positive. I have a few stocks like bow tex ady and cts which have paid off and the future prospects appear excellent so will hold these long term. I am semi retired and live in Crusader territory. I hope to get to the stage where I can give up working and just do trading and golf every day.


----------



## jessicaroy (1 December 2007)

I am a SAHM mother and a newbie into stock trading. I am joining this forum to gain some more knowledge into trading. Lets hope I succeed.


----------



## simo (1 December 2007)

Founnd this forum last week and just love it....

Thanks Guys ..SIMON.:


----------



## prawn_86 (2 December 2007)

Welcome to all the newbies 

There is a vast amount of resources available, and we suggest you have a play around with the sites search function, as many of you current questions may have been answered in the past.

The beginners lounge is also a great source of info, and feel free to ask any questions which you cannot find any help for.

Happy trading/investing


----------



## DreamSciTech (6 December 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I am very much interested in the pattern analysis, and I found that the stock market is a good place to do the pattern analysis. I hope to improve my ability on the pattern analysis.

This week, I am particularly happy because I predicted the rebounding of stock in another site on Sunday November 25, based on the closing price of Dow Jones in November 23 using my pattern analysis.

Since then, the Dow Jones is up from 12980.88 to 13,444.96, more than 450 points. Of course, I still have a lot to learn, because this time is simply by chance.

Have a great weekend

DreamSciTech


----------



## tread (6 December 2007)

Hey everyone,
I've been lurking around for a little while now and figured it's about time I introduced myself. I started investing in about July and have had a nice run with  the miners (especially IRM ). I'm still a newbie and only in high school but I'm keen to learn from all the experienced and knowledgeable investors on here.

Cheers


----------



## Doris (7 December 2007)

Hello All

I'm a high school teacher of junior Science, English, Home Ec and Hospitality Practices (for chefs-to-be) 200km north of Brisbane.  

I've been glued to my pc for a month now marking assignment drafts via email.  I procrastinated one day (4 weeks ago) and googled for info on a stock and found ASF.  Wow!  

I've coordinated the Sharemarket Game in schools for 16 years now, after doing a Securities Institute of Aust course as I was intimidated by my broker and was not good at selling.  I cashed in as my kids went off to Uni.

I renewed my interest in trading in July and it's been a lonely hobby as I know one person who trades and several who invest long term in blue chips so it's been a boon to choose specs and then check out opinions... and the wealth of knowledge so generously shared on here.  Living in a country town, it is so good to be able to indulge my new passion for trading by eavesdropping on total strangers who appear such genuinely nice, sensible, talented, intelligent people!  

My first trade was SDL which I bought at .48 and sold on the merger ann day for .81. This was great as I'd decided to target a 10% profit disposal MO, yet held on past it.  But I sold!  I've married a few stocks I should have taken profit on (many times) but I've also sold at my target price and wished I'd held on.  It's hard to not look back when you've sold.  

Developing an instinct will come.  They say that the conscious mind is 15% of the brain and the 85% in the unconscious/subconscious is a wealth of computing data to be tapped.  Developing gut feeling, based on preparation, is my goal.  Trying to make sense of patterns and predict the beast is so exciting and the bonus is selling and being able to choose the next spec.  I don't see trading as gambling.  It's a gamble and there is a difference whether you're right or wrong in your choice.  Every trade is a lesson to learn from.

In a week's time I can day-trade for six weeks!  And when daylight saving ends I can come home for the last 30 minutes of bourse trading again!

Thanks for being such a great group!
Cheers!


----------



## Bruza (8 December 2007)

Hi All,

I'm fairly new to investing in shares, started off by getting books from the Library, one of which I bought re Online Investing.
So the route I took was through ComSec.

I began with Blue Chips, for the long term, then added some Green chips, with the outlook for growth, & since added
some speculative stocks a couple of which are in line with the Green Revolution.

Have browsed this forum on a few occasions & found some very useful information, nice to be here.

Cheers,
Bruza.


----------



## qwertyas (9 December 2007)

Hey everyone,
                   20yr old in Perth studying medical imaging science at uni. Completely new here to the forum and investing/trading. Gained a lot of interest when my mum gave me Robert Kiyosaki's Rich dad Poor dad and would like to learn a lot more about investing/trading stocks and increasing personal wealth in general.

At the moment I have ZERO knowledge on money and how it works. The forums here look like a real good source of information, still cruising the beginners lounge here. What books books and parts of the forum that are good for a serious complete beginner? Any other sources of wealth that I should begin looking into/gaining knowledge about?

Thanks


----------



## prawn_86 (9 December 2007)

Welcome once again to the new members, there is a huge resource available right here at your fingertips  As we have said before, make sure you get a hang of the search function.




qwertyas said:


> At the moment I have ZERO knowledge on money and how it works. The forums here look like a real good source of information, still cruising the beginners lounge here. What books books and parts of the forum that are good for a serious complete beginner? Any other sources of wealth that I should begin looking into/gaining knowledge about?
> 
> Thanks




Qwerty,
good to see you taking an interest, feel free to ask questions and take your time ie - dont rush into things.

I think you you will find there are a lot of members your (our) age, all at various levels and with varying styles.

The way i look at it is by starting now by the time im middle age (i wont name a figure : so as not to upset other members) I will have a decent knowledge and hopefully be able to maybe trade/invest full time.


----------



## nt65 (11 December 2007)

Hello everyone.
Just started a few months ago in this trading game.
Must say I have the bug and loving it.
Have lots to learn, but I like to keep the KISS principle. I borrowed $100k - made sure I could repay it, if I lost it, buy approx $60k-80k in a blue chip ONLY. Wait for it to go up 2-3% and sell. So far in three months, I have made 30% - $30k. It seems really easy, but everyone thats "been there, done that" tell me of horror stories - which I must admit, does worry me. Of course had I held onto them from the day one, that 30% would have been 80% now. Just like "you should have seen the fish that got away!!"

So far, things are soo volatile especially in the resources market, I make my profits there. Its great, I have just doubled my salary.
I now understand why people leave their jobs and start day trading.
This post probably sounds a bit too "happy" - believe me, I am cautious.

Anyway, no doubt you will be hearing from me - asking lots of (stupid) questions (sometimes).

cheers.


----------



## lamot1 (11 December 2007)

Hi all, I'm Luke, 23 and from Melbourne. Recently an ex-uni student with studies in finance and engineering. Have been viewing these forums for a while now before deciding to join up. I am impressed with both the depth and breadth of information and opinion to be found here.

I have been investing (I wouldn't really say trading) on and off for a few years now since the first telstra float (remember - the one that didn't suck). My interests and investments these days mainly focus on the bigger players in the resource sector (Go iron ore ).


----------



## nathanhulls (12 December 2007)

hey guys...
I'm a newbie to the forum, have been interested in the share market since I was about 10 back watching BHP at $7.  I'm not 28 and have been through a painful education process jumping in feet first into CFD's and hitting the bottom of the barrel pretty quickly and pretty hard in 2005.

Its now time to recoup and actually learn what I should have back before I dived in, but hey that's the life of an entrepreneur hey.

I have a business in sales and marketing, and am currently contracted to a software development company in bendigo Victoria.

I'd love to build some great friends here in the forum and I'm also looking for a mentor if there are any successful traders out there who are keen to pass on their knowledge to a young guy who's looking to develop knowledge and skills to create wealth not just for wealth's sake but also to help other's who aren't so fortunate then I'd love to hear from you.

Looking forward to learning with you.

Enjoy the journey!
Nathan
- its more blessed to give than to receive!


----------



## shooter (13 December 2007)

Hey ppl 

I am new to the game of investment and my interest is in stock options. Unfortunately I didn't graduate with a business degree (I graduated from Physics). Currently I work in a gas and oil exploration related company, wishing that I was a broker because it's more interesting. I only started studying about derivatives recently and may take a few weeks before I start practicing. 

I'm looking forward to meet people who are willing to exchange knowledge and also I'd like to meet some competitors, so I get motivated. I hope that I can contribute good stuff to the forum in the future.

Peace


----------



## dingbat (13 December 2007)

nathanhulls said:


> hey guys...
> I'd love to build some great friends here in the forum and I'm also looking for a mentor if there are any successful traders out there who are keen to pass on their knowledge to a young guy who's looking to develop knowledge and skills to create wealth not just for wealth's sake but also to help other's who aren't so fortunate then I'd love to hear from you.
> 
> Looking forward to learning with you.
> ...




Nice thoughts Nathan 
I am new to the stock market.  I have had shares in the past but could hardly be called an active trader.
I hope to learn lots over the next 4 to 6 months and than once I am feeling reasonably confident, take the lunge. 
My problem is I have always been conservative with my finance, which means I save well and usually thoroughly check every thing I am getting into.  I don't know if that will be a help or a hindrance for my future trading? 

Hope fully I can give more back to this community in the future then what I need to learn at the moment.

Cheers


----------



## tomatosauce (14 December 2007)

Hi all:

New to the stockmarket. Been reading so much that my eyes nearly popped out. Sadly I don't have any actual experience on the ASX. ASF is the best stock forum i've stumbled on, great for interacting with gurus.

Cheers


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (14 December 2007)

Hey All

My name is Sam and I'm 19 and new to the market and am very interested in trading day to day, or as much as possible, that is my ultimate goal, so I can get confident enough to make consistent profits. I have been reading books till I have gone cross-eyed.  Now I am looking for some proper software, but am not sure where to start, I want something that has a live feed so I can watch it happen infront of me, at the moment I am just using Direct Shares(BankSA), using their Directshare Power app. Love this forum and any help I can recieve will/is greatly appreciated.  Cheers


----------



## MS+Tradesim (14 December 2007)

Hi Sam,

Most brokers have platforms which allow you to see the action live. These generally have a per month cost unless you're a frequent trader and then they will let you use the platform for free.

Arturius has a thread which covers the basics/tools:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9151

I wish I'd started when I was 19. As long as you learn the right stuff you'll have a bright future in the markets.


----------



## prawn_86 (14 December 2007)

Once again welcome to all the newcomers 

We suggest you read the posting guidelines if you havn't already, there are a few simple rules.

Also make sure you play around and get to know how to use the search function. It is invaluable and saves new threads being started again.

Happy trading/investing

prawn


----------



## dastrix (18 December 2007)

Hi,

Kris from NSW, 27. New to the game

Currently holding

BHP
KAL
ZFX
NHF

Current order for :

MQG

Strategy: B&H. 

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## prana (22 December 2007)

Hi all, n00b to this board.


----------



## bcprowor (22 December 2007)

Hey guys

im 21, an Accountant. I have been browsing these forums so heres my hello to you all!

Im relatively new to the sharemarket. 

Hold shares in AMP, BTT and Managed Funds.

Looking forward to learning alot from this forum as it should be great help.


----------



## jdhd (31 December 2007)

Hi all,

Been trading for about 18mths now.  I'm really enjoying it.  Use E-trade Pro as a trading platform.  Have had some short-term wins and losses and some longer term wins (so far anyway).  Have a 5 year plan to get rid of the mortgage and scale back hopefully to part-time work instead of full-time shift work.  Still trying to get my head around all the technical terminology and will read absolutely everything even if I don't understand what it is I'm reading.  Lots to learn!!!!!!!!

jd


----------



## shootingstar (3 January 2008)

Hi all,

Im 23 and I have just finished uni last year at Macquarie Uni. Been browsing these forums for about half a year now. Bought my first few shares in BHP, JBH and LYC a few months ago. Hasn't been as peachy as what I expected, but im on a steep learning curve, hitting the books in tech analysis and fundamentals. Its been an eye opener to say the least  Cant wait to learn more and hopefully make a quid in '08

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Pronto (3 January 2008)

Hello all, 
As a middling-term lurker, I’m now out of the closet so to speak. I’m ex-military and retired. Active as an investor (SMSF, still accumulating), and trader (mad money, still learning). Investment portfolio usually structured across a balance of blue chips, growth stocks and contrarians, using FA and TA. Sold down towards end of last year and now sitting on the sidelines with only a few blue chips open. 

Trading style has been eclectic but now focussing in on minimal use of indicators (mainly volatility based), volume spread analysis and better attention to risk management. 

Enjoy these pages which I check daily. Regards.


----------



## prawn_86 (3 January 2008)

Once again welcome to all the newcomers 

We suggest you read the posting guidelines if you havn't already, there are a few simple rules.

Also make sure you play around and get to know how to use the search function. It is invaluable and saves new threads being started again.

Happy trading/investing

prawn


----------



## rok69 (3 January 2008)

Hello All,

I started lurking here 2 years ago but have been sidetracked with another investment (new business). This year I intend to be more active with CFD's and have already found the forum a valuable source of information.

Previosuly I had dabbled with a number of shares (at the moment I stilll have TLS #1!, AMP, BLS & RMD) but now I am more interested in CFD's and have been learning various forms of techncal analysis..

Hope to learn a lot more from the wise heads in ASF this year 

PT


----------



## kolonel (10 January 2008)

Gday all,

I am a 36yo from SE Gippsland who is totally new this trading/investing guff.

My first shares were WOW when i was offered them because i was working at Dick Smith about 12 years ago, and lucky for me, never bothered getting rid of them 

I am currently holding COE, which was from a tip (sighs all round i am hearing), but luckily i am up on it at the moment.

Have been paper trading for about 3 weeks, with mixed results.  Looking at using this forum to learn some fundamentals with charting, and to fully understand how to set up entry and exit signals.

Look forward to reading/working with you all in the the pursuit of the $$.

Regards
Rob


----------



## travwj (10 January 2008)

Hi Everyone

I am 28 and have only just bought my first shares about 5 months ago. Only a small amount in GDY, but it is a company that i have high expectations in...over the long term. I don't know anything about the stock market and have joined on here to learn a lot and hopefully try and make some extra money with wise investment.

Trav


----------



## kolonel (10 January 2008)

Gday again,

This might sound like a stupid question, but is there a program that can offer the following :

Paper trading program but the ability to select shares with stop/exit/loss points to see how the trade would have gone down.

Its more of a training program/game, but would really give an insight to what the outcome of a trade would be.

Thanks.

Regards
Rob


----------



## Scuba (11 January 2008)

Hello all,
Thank you for the welcome enjoyed over the last few months of visiting, reading and posting here at ASF.
For me this site has challenged many thoughts and beliefs, encouraged further research and development, created howls of laughter and confirmed my trust in gut feelings and "first impressions".
The amount of time spent given the sheer volume of ("can't put it down") information here has encouraged a hunger for education within me not felt for years, again, thanks...
Scuba

_BTW; I managed to read this whole thread tonight before posting to it... (Pats own back )_


----------



## leonc (12 January 2008)

Hi, I found this forum through google and after browsing through HotCopper (haven't registered with them yet).  ASF looks really good.  I am open to the idea of doing this fulltime as I am getting fed up with working for someone. 2007 was a bad year for my day job in IT and I am facing the prospect of losing my current job.  I am intelligent and well educated so this year I am going to read and read and read and in 3-6mths time, I will start trading slowly to get into the swing of things.  Looking forward to sharing posts with you all.


----------



## alli (13 January 2008)

Hi all, 

It's great to see there's this forum.  I've been looking for something like this. 
I'm pretty new to it all.  In fact, I've been using an 'investment advisor' for the last year as I felt uneducated.  However, having recently sustained 20% losses on my initial investment, I'm feeling like maybe I should take matters into my own hands??  

Does anyone have any advice for how much loss is too much (ie is 20% considered normal for the last three months or so?)

Also, how does one go about investing money without an advisor??  I don't want to lose even more.  

Thanks, 
Alli


----------



## hegemony (17 January 2008)

Gday all,

Just moved here from another forum after a time of lurking.  Sick of the blatant ramping on other forums.  Investing for about a year, just learning, getting the feet wet.  heaps to learn, hope I can contribute in time.

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## skinner36 (18 January 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have just started looking at shares as a form of investment (phew, what a lot to learn).

I have already have gained a lot of information from this site, but no doubt I have just started to scratch the surface.

I haven't invested any money yet, I figure I need to learn a lot more before I get my feet wet.

Regards

John


----------



## Rocket man (18 January 2008)

Hi All 

Ive been trading just a few months ... and probably just the worst few months to choose to start but hey .. im thinking its good to experience the rough times too - character building !. I started off smallish so losses have been minimal

I spotted ASF on google search and have really enjoyed reading and occasionally posting. Im an accountant but probably spend more time looking at the markets all day and should be working harder ! Must concur with others that HC is the generally biggest load of crap ive ever read ! but always good to see what stocks are being discussed

Right now I like speccy risk with low cash outlay and currently on short term JMS KAL EXM  and my long termer OXR ( all struggling but will hang in there)

Bought NSL today at .023 .. thought id jump on for the ride 

Thanks to all regular posters .. keep up the good work and enjoy


----------



## ecfutures (20 January 2008)

Hi everybody, just to share some thoughts among stocks market newbies'.

Below are some conclusion i made after i join stock & futures for years.

_Trading System _

          Majority of the traders in the market are adopting strategy such as “buy low sell high” or picking high volatility penny stocks for blindly speculation on price differences. However, this strategy is more depends on luck compared to a proper trading system. I was traded stocks market & futures market for the past seven years, and I had made many mistakes as well. However, after study on these mistakes, finally I realize that most of the mistakes are avoidable.  Below are 3 common mistakes which often made by investors such as;

1. Lack of Self-Discipline

 · Emotional effect is the strongest enemy in our trading. It is hard to be controlled especially when we are losing money. Hence, it sometimes causes further losses due to our late decision made when trend is starting to against our position. This is the time where most people will not follow their trading plan and finally cause a failure trade.

2. Improper Trading System

Trade against trend is the most common mistake made by investors. We should never forget that “Trend is your friend” as people always say.

· Averaging a loss will only let the losses grow like a rolling snow ball especially when you are against the trend.

· Never set cut loss point after enter market. 

· Do not have a good exit plan for profit taking. 

· Enter or exit market randomly without finding out the entry or exit signal. 

3. Inefficiency Money Management 

· Lose money more than affordable. To chasing big money, some people like to take loan from others or financial institutes and put it in the markets that finally will cause them bankrupt when they lose out all the money.

· Futures is a high leveraging products. Without proper money management, people will easily meet a margin call and forced to close the position. 

· Let the losses run or take the profit too early. 


_Due to 3 mistakes stated above, I have adopted few strategies in my trading._

1. Discipline – Key to success. In portfolio management or any trading transaction, every decision should not be revoked after made. We must stick closely to the “RULES” and our own trading system no matter what happen.  

2. Management – Key to reduce the risk exposure. This is a solid & defensive operation strategy because we are looking at a long term performance. Always set a protective stop to avoid huge drop in capital. 

3. Trading system – Key to generate a huge profit. A good trading systems is a kind of “Mechanical” trading system where no emotional effects will related on decision making for any entry & exit timing. With a mechanical trading system a trader does not have to understand much about the market, trading conditions, etc. since what is needed is only to follow exact rules of the system. Some good trading system even can be a step ahead of others when entry or exit market. 

Rules of Thumb  

          To make trading easy, we introduce 3 easy steps (please refer “futures market”) and 3 mandatory “RULES” as below for investors to follow. 

RULES

1. Always holding position on one stocks or futures product unless for some unavoidable reason.

2. "NEVER" invest > 50% out of our capital (Ideally is 30% or below). Balance of modal must ready as backup for margin requirement. This is for futures product only.

3. "INCREASE" position gradually only when realized profits are added to the capital. 

Hope you guys can learn something from here.

Cheers!!!


----------



## hartley (20 January 2008)

Hello Ladies and Gents,
   I'm James Hartley, I found ASF after reading Motley Fool, searching their site for 'australia' which turned up centro, and Centro in google leading me here =]. I'm fresh out of uni, looking for somewhere to make my spare salary into millions =P. I've had about 10k blindly invested in Westfield group (WDC) for the last few years but it's not even keeping up with inflation, so I'm looking for somewhere to move that money too.

Hope we can help each other (in the long run, I cant offer much yet =P)!

Regards,
-Hartley


----------



## SRoger (20 January 2008)

Hi,
Just wanted to introduce myself. I have been wanting to trade for a while now. I opened my trading account 3 years ago and probably have done about 15 trades in that time. Very poor, I know but I was always too busy. I have now drastically changed my life, left London and moved to Brisbane. I am currently getting my head back into trading or rather getting my head into trading. I did a course a year ago and am currently going through Guy Bower Options trading book and learning the optionxpress environment again. I don't find Guy Bower very clear sometimes. I am sure it will click at some point.
Anyway, I look forward to going through this forum in order to learn as much as possible. 
"The winner is not the one with the highest IQ. The winner can simply be the one who persists and does not discourage in the early stages of learning"
Sadly, after 3 years of wanting to trade, I am still in the early stages but not discouraged.


----------



## radar23 (23 January 2008)

Hello i'm a new bear to the market.  I;ve been trading causiously for 2 years and my my time has come.

3rd stage bull market has passed. 

Happy new year


----------



## Gullible (28 January 2008)

G'day all.  

I've had some shares for over 30 years on a "set and forget" basis.  But now at 56 and semi-retired, I'm looking to increase the return on my SMSF investments.  

My Ozzie share market holdings were increased in '07, and I am still looking to buy further with a conservative strategy as opportunities arise.  

Look forward to sharing some ideas. 

- Gullible


----------



## Sean K (28 January 2008)

Hi 'beginners'!

Certainly that is not really the case with a few of you. Welcome to ASF!!

I'm still learning the business myself and have found ASF a great source of quality well balanced analysis, without the ramping, which Joe Blow has done his best to control with some reasonable posting policies.

Look forward to hearing more from you. 

kennas


----------



## wanky (28 January 2008)

hi im a nub and i have been reading over past week about shares n stuff. i got cash in bankwest earning 6.9%pa but i think that sux , when the market went down on the 22nd i signed up with etrade and my fake portfolio raised 33% in a few days so now i want some of the action


----------



## EricBasar (29 January 2008)

Hi guys!

My name is Eric and at the age of 23. Just finished a Business Degree last year and im new to the stockmarket. I've been trying to do some research the last few months but still very confused with it all and not sure where and how to begin. Been to the Hometrader seminar but i think its too expensive for the course. Anyone know any good books for beginners? 

Glad I came across this forum, I think it will be in handy.

Eric.


----------



## jman2007 (29 January 2008)

EricBasar said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My name is Eric and at the age of 23. Just finished a Business Degree last year and im new to the stockmarket. I've been trying to do some research the last few months but still very confused with it all and not sure where and how to begin. Been to the Hometrader seminar but i think its too expensive for the course. Anyone know any good books for beginners?
> 
> ...




Eric

You might wanna get your hands on this book.  "Top Resource Stocks 2008" (assuming you are interested in Resource Stocks).  The authors are Dr Allen Trench, Don Pridmore, and Leonard Lau.  It is very accessible to the average Joe Blow (oppps, sorry Joe), and you don't need to be an accountant to understand it.  It gives very easy acceess to key financial data that you might otherwise have to read a 100 page Annual Report for, all in one single page. It lists the top 100 companies from the last 12 months and explains what they do, how they make money, and where they could go from here.

Who knows?.... perhaps you may recognise trends and patterns in this book to allow you to become a gun stockpicking ASF guru yourself, this book will be a great start for you.

jman


----------



## mmonkey (29 January 2008)

I'm a newbie here! 
I watch stock market for few weeks and don't know where to start!
I'm learning.  Your posting is very good stuffs.  Thanks for sharing.



ecfutures said:


> Hi everybody, just to share some thoughts among stocks market newbies'.
> 
> Below are some conclusion i made after i join stock & futures for years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gullible (29 January 2008)

EricBasar said:


> Anyone know any good books for beginners?




G'day Eric.  There are many approaches.  

I don't use technical analysis, but instead look at the underlying fundamentals of the world, US and Oz economy (macroeconomics), and that of the individual public companies/ stock.  

The business pages of the daily newspaper, financial reports in the evening news, the weekend Financial Review, and Fin Review's "smartinvestor" monthly magazine are all worthwhile. 

Presently with talk of US recession and a bearish market, it's easy to lose money.  Check out higher yielding stocks, and evaluate the outlook of these companies (go to the companies web sites, and check out annual reports etc) ... 

I bought Transurban (TCL) today - paying a dividend of 8.4% thanks to money rolling in from Melbourne's CityLink and other toll roads, with every likelihood that this should continue (it seems unlikely that traffic will desert Melbourne's CityLink).  

The resource sector should continue to be strong by supplying primary materials to China.  I'm watching several stocks (eg. Zinifex) which presently are showing high yields and good production levels from their mines - the only present hesitation being some weakness in their commodity prices.  But keep your finger on the pulse of these. 

Shares in ASX itself seems a safe haven for investment due to its monopoly market position. 

In retailing, I like JB HiFi - their stores (with a further 20 stores scheduled to open in '08) are packed with kids buying iPods and electrical gizmo's without a care in the world about mortgage rates or macro-economics.  

Anyway, this is a glimpse of how I look at the underlying fundamentals of stocks, rather than looking at charts, curves, waves and technical formulas.  But there are many approaches, and many books sold claiming to reveal the secret of success.   

Good luck. 

- Gullible


----------



## transportable (2 February 2008)

Hi everyone

I have been using this forum for good reads and moral support for a while now and thought it time I introduced myself.

I've been using Sharefinder system "SPA" for 12months now and it has certainly worked well as an intro toll into the market.
After reading Alan Hull and Louise Bedford I found it too slow and pains taking to set up my own system so i tried SPA.
It was going very well until the fall but even so I am slightly ahead.

Sharefinder doesn't have an end of day trading system and I was wondering if anyone knew a good one.

I have noticed that there is a lot of money to be made trading end of day spec shares as the prices go up and down.
I would appreciate any advise on this or anything else that you may offer.

I do enjoy trading but it is very intense hobby with so much to learn.

Keeping on keeping on 
Cheers Transporable


----------



## tero (18 February 2008)

Hello Everyone!

I just saw this site today and completely clueless on stocks.
I want to learn how to trade online, am looking forward to learn all here.

Best Regards,
Tero


----------



## mmonkey (20 February 2008)

tero said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I just saw this site today and completely clueless on stocks.
> I want to learn how to trade online, am looking forward to learn all here.
> ...




Me too!

I just created a free account from ASX and learning and reading *Teach Yourself about Shares* of Roger Kinsky.

Want to buy some shares and learning from it but still not sure where should I contact and how much I have to pay for broker.


----------



## lolaba (20 February 2008)

Hello,

Scored my first full time job about one and a half years ago, but not yet making average Aussie wage of $50,000. Paid off HECS and now unencumbered. Have started investing in CFS Global Resources Managed Fund but find from reading your archives that some of your contributors think managed funds are a very BAD idea. My parents, who were migrants, believed there was no substitute for hard work if you wanted to get ahead. Now that they have reached the end of their working lives they own a modest house, but have little else to show for all their hard work. My knowledge of stocks and shares has so far come from Money Magazine. I really hope that I will be able to learn from the investors on your forum, so that I can do a bit better for myself.


----------



## WillH (21 February 2008)

Hello All,

My sister recently mentioned this site and I thought it was a great space for sharing education that some of us have amassed over the years.

Looking forward to sharing ideas, views and research.


----------



## mort52 (22 February 2008)

Hi all,

This is my first time writing on this site or anyother for that matter.  I am going to try to trade shares.  I have fluffed around the edge for years.  I have decided to have a go in a serious manner.  Any advice for a newby!  I live in QLD.


----------



## prawn_86 (22 February 2008)

Hello to all the new members,

Welcome to ASF 

Us mods suggest you play around with the search function and learn to use it, as it is an invaluable tool.

Also if you want to start from the very beginning, some advice can be found here:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9904

Happy trading/investing

Prawn


----------



## mort52 (22 February 2008)

Hi 

I went to the site you suggested it had some good advice.  Now this question may sound dumb but where or what is the "search function" you mentioned.  I await your reply. thanks


----------



## Trembling Hand (22 February 2008)

Have a look here.


----------



## mort52 (23 February 2008)

Hi tremblinghand

Thanks for your help, now I know where to go for help.


----------



## traderboy (28 February 2008)

New here and new to the sharemarket

Purchased a few "bargains" today and shall see what happenins in the next few days.

Only invested what I can afford to loose


----------



## Fence (28 February 2008)

Hey all,

Only just starting my journey into trading.

Have dabbled only from an interest viewpoint in the past and, guess what, lost money. 

It seems not only do I have alot to learn before I even start paper trading, but will need to get a copy of the "Modern Traders Dictionary' so I can understand all the commentary.

Also if anyone has any information on trading systems or direct me to the relevant threads it would be appreciated.

*"Today is the yesterday you will worry about tomorrow".*


----------



## prawn_86 (28 February 2008)

Hello again to all the new members,

Welcome to ASF 

Us mods suggest you play around with the search function and learn to use it, as it is an invaluable tool.

Also if you want to start from the very beginning, some advice can be found here:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/for...ead.php?t=9904

Happy trading/investing

Prawn


----------



## eeri9971 (2 March 2008)

Hi I'm Eric. This is my very first post after lurking for a few weeks!

I've been reading up on companies these last few months, and have tried my hand at analysing the fundamentals of a few companies whose share price has gone up pretty well the last few years (BBG and WOW).

This analysis is on an Excel spreadsheet and I would be interested in having a more experienced long-term investor look over my calculations to see if I'm kinda on the right track.

The analysis is based on DCF analysis and another method I read about in a Warren Buffett book.

Any assistance or another pair of eyes would be appreciated?


----------



## redwynne (6 March 2008)

eeri9971 said:


> Hi I'm Eric. This is my very first post after lurking for a few weeks!




Thats just like me, I have been lurking for months and made my first post today. This being my second one now.

I have shares for my kids, investment shares for my husband and I, and some other shares we have had for many years.

Im still a noob!


----------



## irondragon (7 March 2008)

Thought I'd post some valid info for the 'beginners' ... enjoy. In my opinion, these are very informative and useful links. 

These posts/links are all from the website http://asxnewbie.com

http://asxnewbie.com/do-you-know-the-reason-why-you-sold-your-shares/

http://asxnewbie.com/investment-basics-part-i/

http://asxnewbie.com/ten-guaranteed-ways-to-do-your-dough-on-the-stock-market/

http://asxnewbie.com/how-to-research-using-the-internet/

http://search.asic.gov.au/ban.html This will tell you if a person is a Banned company director.

http://asxnewbie.com/category/technical-analysis/

http://asxnewbie.com/the-disciplines-required-to-become-a-successful-share-trader/

http://asxnewbie.com/deadly-signs-of-bad-invseting/

Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## mattyhill (8 March 2008)

Hi Guys!

My name is Matt i have just joined the forum as i want to find out more about the stock market and how i can invest my money.

I have just started a short course through a company called Wealth Within

Hopefully i can get some more info off you guys!


----------



## mattyhill (8 March 2008)

Hi,

thanks for the links they were a great help i read through them all!


Cheers,

Matty


irondragon said:


> Thought I'd post some valid info for the 'beginners' ... enjoy. In my opinion, these are very informative and useful links.
> 
> These posts/links are all from the website http://asxnewbie.com
> 
> ...


----------



## MRC & Co (8 March 2008)

mattyhill said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> My name is Matt i have just joined the forum as i want to find out more about the stock market and how i can invest my money.
> 
> ...




Hey Matty,

Im always sceptical about short courses or seminars, usually always have an agenda.

I would recommend continueing to lurk (and ask as many questions as you see fit) the forums.  Look in the resources section and get the books you need.  Fundamental and techncial analysis books being the basics.  You can then decide to which markets/sectors you wish to apply these techniques and which techniques you wish to apply in the first place.  But dont forget about intermarket analysis also, imperative in the modern world.

There is no quick path, just a lot of research.

Good luck, if you need any help (I am still learning a lot myself), dont hesitate to ask.

Cheers


----------



## Jordanlee (11 March 2008)

I have just invest in aus stock market since Nov. last year. I have get my half China share market investment into Aus. But since I invest in the market has dropped more than 1000. (...) I put all my money into the mining companies. lucky not too bad. havent lose money until now. Hope that arrow will turn upwards soon. 
Good to meet everyone in Aussie Stock Forums! Good Luck!


----------



## urgalzmine (11 March 2008)

Hi everyone

I am nooby as well...

I think its a good time to start trading as the stock market is not at its peak. 

I have been reading the forums for a while


----------



## zarfius (11 March 2008)

Hi everyone

This is actually my second post, but I'm also new. I've been interested in the sharemarket since I was in highschool (over 10 years now) and I've owned a stock here and there.

These last couple of year's I've been getting into it more, doing a lot more reading and having a bit of a go.

My capital is tiny, but growing and I expect that I will be accumulating long term holds as I save up the cash.

As for trading, I'm not looking at day trading but short term (say weeks or month's) does interest me and I hope to learn how to do so.

Looking forward to becoming a regular poster


----------



## Chermans (12 March 2008)

Allo.

I've always avoided active share trading due to a lack of in depth knowledge, and rightly so.  After doing some research today a good part of it has been learning all the terms and underlying meanings.

Got $ in managed funds and cash, now it's time to get active on the share market.

Seems to be a good forum here on initial inspection, a welcome change from the poor spelling and grammar of other sporting/recreation based forums I've been a part of.

Yes, I'll be searching before posting.

Ja.


----------



## Dezza (15 March 2008)

Evening all, 

Nice quiet weekend at home for once so thought I'd finally post in here. 

Work for a large funds manager/financial instituation and during quiet times at work, hop onto sites like this for more info to build my wealth!  

Besides investing in shares/managed funds, also collect Transformers!! Woot!


----------



## Honey Bunny (15 March 2008)

Hello all, beginner in the stock market, found the forum 'by mistake' while researching...
My name's Paul....42....Sydney Oz...


Currently holding MAK, PEV.


----------



## Billco (18 March 2008)

Hi Everyone,
My name is Bill 46yrs old live in not so sunny Qld. Have 2 investment properties and now would like to learn about share investing. Found this site and intend to learn what I can.

Cheers Bill


----------



## nomore4s (18 March 2008)

Billco said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My name is Bill 46yrs old live in not so sunny Qld. Have 2 investment properties and now would like to learn about share investing. Found this site and intend to learn what I can.
> 
> Cheers Bill




Welcome Bill, but I don't know how much help you'll get with that avatar lol :





P.S - Only joking


----------



## Billco (18 March 2008)

Thanks nomore4s. 
Maybe when I ask a question I should ask for the person answering to qualify who there team is. This might save me getting directed to ABC learning, Allco or MSF shares.

Cheers Bill


----------



## lular (18 March 2008)

Hi my name is Lui,

Very new to trading, in fact so new I havent placed a trade 

I have been studying TA for the past 8 months and back testing systems as well as some paper trading.

Ive been looking in on this forum form time to time and thought Id make it official by joining up.

Its great to see all the differing opinions here and ways of trading as well as some of the "brutaly honest" responses 

Looking forward to some great discussions.


----------



## Santob (19 March 2008)

I don't believe I've posted here yet despite being posting on this forum for some time now.

Name: Santo
Age: 30
Occupation: Civil Engineer
Location: Sydney (Just returned from living in Macau and Hong Kong)

Have held various shares over the past 15yrs or so, usually on advise from parents, but with no real trading plan as such. Have finally decided its about time to make them realise their potential rather than treating them like a bank account. Have been doing a fair bit of studying on technical analysis and Trading  systems lately.

My goal (and I'll start in the new tax year owing to complications from being overseas) is to consolidate from the many shares that I have now, to a few that I can manage more effectively, and to apply the typical techniques from there on. ie ditch the losers and keep the winners.

This is a great website!


----------



## SenTineL (19 March 2008)

Heya all

Been in the the sharemarket for about 10 years with small holding that have now grown and looking to increase portfolio. Just came across this site, looks great.

See yas


----------



## Tradestation (20 March 2008)

Hello everyone  my name is Osc and I joined this forum to see what others are doing in oz.

Currently I invest mostly in the banking sector stock market. I am an investor at the moment but I hope to become a trader one day because it offers more excitement and also to 'beat the market'. I got burned trading eight years ago and I found out that investing in the market was more effective.  I am always researching  trading methods of the mechanical kind especially on futures in the hope that one day I do find one that offers low drawdown and consistant money flow. So far I have found none that offer this unless they are heavily diversified into intruments of low correlation (need lots of money).


----------



## Huck (20 March 2008)

Paul, 25, QLD

Havn't traded yet but will be looking for an entry point when the market levels out.

Books I quite like - The Agressive Investor & The Psychology Of Investing both by Colin Nicholson.


----------



## Joe Blow (20 March 2008)

Welcome to all new ASF members! 

If you haven't already, be sure to review to our posting guidelines and our code of conduct when you have a moment.

Your best friend when looking for information on ASF will be the search function you see in the navigation bar above. Just click where it says 'Search'. For more specific searches be sure to check out the advanced search. 

Some more information here on using the search function effectively: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8380

Enjoy the forums!


----------



## reklaw (21 March 2008)

Hey all 

Just a quick introduction.  I've been doing lots of reading over the last few years and am now on the next stage of my (hopefully) trading career.  I'll be doing some paper trading and developing my trading plan over the next six months or so whilst building my initial capital.

All going well I'll be trading by the end of the year.  Fingers crossed.

Look forward to contributing wherever I can along the way.

rek


----------



## red cliff (26 March 2008)

Hi, every one 

I happened to find this forum when searching online. I am completely new to stocks but have been learning from the posts in the forum. 

What is motivated me to have a try in the stock market is managing to be pro-active in earning rather than let the potential mortgage eat away my saving (hopefully..)

Oh, I am in Mel. Nice to meet you all~


----------



## jason_goldie (26 March 2008)

Howdy everyone,

I am Jason, living on the Gold Coast.

Dream, up in house on water, take luxury boat out on water, turn on laptop, CNBC, get some stock information, trade for a few hours, and then fish / cruise the waterways.

Back to reality, Project Manager, working heaps of hours for capital/investing/living.

Have been doing some trades via Margin lending.  Taken a fall, but back on horse.  Lesson learn't, don't get greedy, and stick to plan (buy/sell points).
Looking to move to CFD's

Wish everyone riches in their investing

Jas


----------



## bananas (27 March 2008)

Hi All,

New here. Came across this site yesterday which looked very informative.

Have not done much with shares etc and only some have T2 Telstra shares when they were floated. Did not do well on that one and only share I ever bought. 

So hoping to learn a few things about shares.....


----------



## jaeyon (27 March 2008)

hi all, names john. 20 this year and almost finished my bachelor of commerce, majoring in finance.

have only just started trading, but looking promising so far. 

found asf.com through a reference on rexnet.com (haha)

great site look forward to a prosperous year


----------



## metric (27 March 2008)

hi. my names peter, and im an alcoholic. ive been drinking now 25 yea........doh! wrong forum.

ive always been interested in the markets. i had some spare cash and a mate whom knows this stuff suggested i invest in CNP.

i bought in originally @60c. traded in and out as the price fluctuated and actually made a small profit. then i bought some silver(ish) shares mmn, mgo, mar, and aim (which isnt silver). CNP went down to 31c, so i sold all my others and bought back into cnp. 

i like silver mines. i'll buy back in later. but probably not the above silver shares except mmn.


----------



## prawn_86 (27 March 2008)

Welcome once again to all the new members!  

If you haven't already, be sure to review to our posting guidelines and our code of conduct when you have a moment.

I suggest you get to know how to use the search function. It is invaluable.

Some more information here on using the search function effectively: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/for...ead.php?t=8380

Enjoy!


----------



## blehgg (28 March 2008)

I never got around to posting in here 

How'dy ~ 

23 ~ Brisbane ~ I.T Monkey ~ Started trading in February ~ expensive lessons  learnt ~ 

Holding - ROY, OXR, MAK, MXR  ~


----------



## Grinder (29 March 2008)

Forgot to introduce myself after posting a few replies. I've been involved in a variety of things from property investment to counselling, but now interested in options. 

Look forward to further in depth discussions.


----------



## foofighta (29 March 2008)

Hi all,
Found this forum by mistake while trying to research a share trading program 'Lifestyle Trader'. Thank god I found it the people who posted in it just saved me a lot of money.

I look forward to many interesting discussions


----------



## Grason (3 April 2008)

Howdy Gang

Found this forum while trying to get info for croesus mining. I purchased these shares when a friend advised me to get on board a long time ago. As you are all aware I am very new to this and to start off with croesus mining, not a brilliant start.

If anyone could point me to more info on Croesus I would greatly appreciate it.

Look forward to learning about shares as opposed to taking a blind punt from the advice of a mate.


Cheers


----------



## nighteyes (4 April 2008)

hi

New to the group. Posted to several discussions and came across this whilst browsing.

I am Melbourne based.

Been trading sporadically for the last few years and was looking for information on some vendors when I stumbled onto this.

Great forum


----------



## drlog (5 April 2008)

Hi all,

I am an Adelaide n00b. I will be getting into the market in the next month or so - just looking right now.

I am interested in these 10 stocks: CBA, CSL, BHP, BBG, ORG, RIO, WOW, QAN, SGM, COH. I mostly picked them so I would have some diversity but other than that, I just like the general businesses.

This forum looks pretty good so far, will have a read.

Anyway, HI!


----------



## trade2live (7 April 2008)

Hi all, 
New to forum, in the process of learning how to trade futures ( and taking a full time approach). Lots of reading, studying, listening and examining. 
Thanks for the insight I have gained already, hope to get plenty more.


----------



## grantk (8 April 2008)

Hi All,

Long time reader but finally got off my **** to register and post.  I figure there are not enough posters based in Germany so I'm making up the numbers:alcohol:


----------



## Schmuckie (8 May 2008)

Hello everyone:

I'm from Toronto, Canada, and am a new investor.  I found this forum after investing in an Australian stock that's also traded on the TSX.  Great site and a far cry better and more helpful than anything I've found on the homefront.  

Right now, I'm in the very lucky position of having a reasonable amount of "fun money" that I can afford to lose and learn a bit along the way (the rest of my money has been invested exceptionally well by my spouse who is an accountant with 30 years of business experience).  The fun money is being invested in a basket of high-risk stocks that have good underlying fundamentals that I anticipate are under priced now and will pay off over the longer term, rather than simply flipping a coin (two distressed stocks with experienced turnaround teams at the healm; a potential takeover target; and a recent IPO for a company filling a gap in a growing market).  

Have already learned one lesson:  wait a bit after a block of reserved shares are issued to the public.  The brokers will support them at the issue price and then move onto other new issues. The price can drop so that you can pick them up cheaper.  

Schmuckie


----------



## mnfard (8 May 2008)

*curious mo*

Hi everyone. I have been introduced to the subject of trading a couple of weeks ago and am interested to know more. I found this site yesterday. Very helpful so far, that is why I decided to join the forum. I hope to educate myself by reading treads and hopefully find people with similar interest to talk to. By the way I am in Toronto, Canada.

Cheers


----------



## bvbfan (8 May 2008)

Schmuckie said:


> I found this forum after investing in an Australian stock that's also traded on the TSX.
> Schmuckie




You should've mentioned the stock, I follow quite a few of the dual listed ones


----------



## Schmuckie (9 May 2008)

bvbfan said:


> You should've mentioned the stock, I follow quite a few of the dual listed ones




BMN (trading as BAN on the TSX).


----------



## bvbfan (9 May 2008)

Thanks Schmuckie

Was holding EXT a while back when it dual listed. BMN was looking tempting at 1.50 or so but its run a bit lately.

EQN, MOL are the other two I track & hold that are listed there as well

CNT (CEE for you) I'm also following


----------



## Schmuckie (10 May 2008)

bvbfan said:


> Thanks Schmuckie
> 
> Was holding EXT a while back when it dual listed. BMN was looking tempting at 1.50 or so but its run a bit lately.
> 
> ...





EQN is dropping like a stone on the TSX on Friday morning trading after articles coming out about increased supply in Chinese warehouses and new copper producers coming onstream.  It looks like the fundamentals are good over the long term, so I might pick up a handful of shares.  Once U.S. housing picks up, there will be more demand for copper (and forest products).  Since I've used up most of my "fun money", I'm looking at a handful of different stocks but being very, very choosy.  On an interesting note, foreclosed and boarded-up homes in the U.S. are being broken into and copper pipes stolen.

There's been a large increase in short positions lately on EQN, so I think it will drop further.  Here's a link to a list of Canadian short positions, but be advised it's not real time (at least you get a bit of a view of recent psychology):

http://www.financialpost.com/markets/market_data/market-short_pos.html

EXT is virtually illiquid here:  it will go for a week or more without trading a single share.  

I agree, BMN has had a run so I would never treat it as a trading stock.  It reached recent lows before making a modest climb, so I picked up some shares on the near-low because it was still far below its highs.  I don't expect it to pay off for a while, until either a bigger producer or a sovereign country or that country's utility companies buy it out (or there's a joint venture between the utilities and a large producer).  

BMN is going to require patience for day-to-day volatility, but I knew that going in.  It's at $CDN 1.68 on low volume.  I'm up a few cents.

Schmuckie


----------



## Mike Of Hobart (10 May 2008)

Hi. My name is Mike. I'm 32 and I live in Hobart, in case you hadn't guessed!

I'm interested in trading as a part-time sideline to my existing online business. I have read alot of books but so far haven't made any real trades (paper trading doesn't count!). Trading would be an ideal venture for me as I have my own office, lots of computers, lots of screens and I'm in front of them all day anyway! I also think like a robot

I'm interested in trading the mini sized futures markets (probably YM and ES, maybe aussie futures too) and possibly some commodities. I'm only interested in swing trading at the moment. Day trading seems a bad idea for a n00b like myself. Basically I just want to learn and not screw up my P&L. Maybe one day I can do it full-time, who knows!

I plan on using Tradestation (still working out how I should set that up) and John Carter's proprietary indicators, in particular The Squeeze (a bollinger band/keltner channel based tool). I only intend to trade one futures contract at a time on a small trading account (maybe start with 5-10k). Need to find an online broker I guess, the integrated Tradestation service gets a bad rap around here in relation to fills. Guess that means I need to pay for Tradestation, get a proper broker (probably in the US) and run third party software to place orders (does anyone use Ninja Trader?). Still so much to learn!

Hope to meet a few like-minded newbie traders with interests in the same areas. Maybe we can share the love and swap some ideas around!


----------



## vanman (22 May 2008)

Hi

Name is Paul, I'm 4cough cough... from Adelaide

I'm not done a trade, am researching as I want to invest well, so that if I make a mistake it will not because I was ignorant.

Will be taking over my super in beginning of financial year as super fund charges around 7% and has performed at 2.35% pa for last 5 years.

I reckon I could do better.

Paul


----------



## Julia (22 May 2008)

vanman said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Will be taking over my super in beginning of financial year as super fund charges around 7% and has performed at 2.35% pa for last 5 years.
> ...



Are you serious!  The super fund charges fees of 7%?????


----------



## vanman (22 May 2008)

yeah did not realise until I pulled all the statements together and worked out the performance and charges for the last 5 years.

They have admin fees, member fees, billing fees, statement fees, investment fees, insurance fees and protection fees.


The insurance and protection value was for only 75% of the capital.


----------



## PolarBear (22 May 2008)

Hi guys, 
I'm new Too... great site - thanks for all the info... I sorta already introduced myself in my first post (https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10405&page=9), so i won't worry about it here.

Just wanted to repond to Mike Of Hobart



> Does anyone use ninja trader




YES!!  Check out my post here:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10972
Where i've summarised some of the things I like about it and what I use it for.

cheers
Daniel


----------



## chopper (22 May 2008)

Hi everyone, and thanks for all the nice welcomes. I've been trading for around 10 years, as a chartist, and really enjoy it. I have found it very interesting to see people's opinions on this forum, what an excellent source of information. I recently traded on LNC which was spectacular, but I have had my fair share of losses too. I enjoy the junior exploration companies the most, recently got into DIO and AXT and am currently looking at CSE. Is there a place on this site where people specifically discuss the up-and-coming stocks (ie. recommendations) etc, or do you just look through the general forums? Smiles, Chopper


----------



## Gomaz (22 May 2008)

*Great Resource for new traders*

I've done a lot of reading of the work of WD Gann. He always talks about time and price. Basically saying that everything that goes up must eventually come down....(or go sideways, sometimes with quite a lot of volatility as we are seeing at the moment)

If a stock, option currency or indices  moves quite rapidly up in price over a period of time then that stock option currency, indices or whatever must go down or at least go sideways for a similar amount of time. So it is time catching up.

How many times have we seen a strong break out bar on a stock, and by strong I mean a larger than average size bar in strong opposite thirds only to find that the stock has retraced rapidly over the next few days before the move decides to take off again.

I know I use to always get caught by that.

Similarly he...(WD Gann) also talks about what he calls form reading and that is the size and placement of the open and close on a bar. He says that as a move comes to an end the bars become weak showing that the move is coming to an end basically the buyers are no longer prepared to raise their prices. All this in conjunction with direction and angles of moving averages that measure the overall momentum of the particular stock or what ever. 

Anyway for what it's worth there is a free website that has video tutorials on this at www.tradingslingshot.com


----------



## uhu (23 May 2008)

Hello, I am Istvan from Hungary,

I have some ASX shares and I have a question about tax of dividend.

In ZFX's website I can read this:
"Announced a dividend of 35 cents per share, fully franked payable on 21 April 2008. The record date for entitlement to this dividend is 7 April 2008, and the ex–dividend date will be 1 April 2008."

So, earlier I thought it means I don't have to pay tax after the dividend. "Fully franked"

But, my broker firm says I have to pay tax, so the tax is deducted.
My broker firm attached something (maybe from an australian firm) to the email, this:

""Dividends on which corporate taxes have already been paid, are called fully franked or partially franked. If the company has not paid the corporate tax, the dividend is called unfranked. Fully franked dividends are not subject to withholding tax. The unfranked portion of a partially franked payment and unfranked dividends are subject to withholding tax."


So, do I have to pay tax or my brokerfirm is "a bit creative"?

(I am sorry, my English is not correct and I am not a tax-expert.)


----------



## rob (23 May 2008)

Julia said:


> Are you serious!  The super fund charges fees of 7%?????




hi i am new only been trading a few weeks hahaha it happened by mistake, was asked to put a trade on so opened up account and here i am as green as grass but having a ball. 

Did'nt know you was allowed to pull super out could you tell me how to  do it think i might have a go to with all those charges. thamks nice to meet you all Rob


----------



## Sean K (23 May 2008)

Grason said:


> Howdy Gang
> 
> Found this forum while trying to get info for croesus mining. I purchased these shares when a friend advised me to get on board a long time ago. As you are all aware I am very new to this and to start off with croesus mining, not a brilliant start.
> 
> ...



Hi Grason, I had a few Croesus shares that went down the gurgler, but then recently a mysterious letter turned up in the mail that told me I was holding some. Some what?? Confused as hell. When I can find the letter again in my pile of mess I suppose I will call them...What a disaster! Almost as bad as BDG. eeeeek!! All the best, hope ASF helps you sort the wheat from the Croesus! kennas


----------



## Michael9 (23 May 2008)

Hi
I'm Michael from Canberra. Very late to this and consciously incompetent at this stage. Presently undergoing the most irritating of education regarding timing on a CFD account. In for too little time, in for too long ...whatever... almost always out at a loss recently. Great money mangement (van Tharp) so only drowning slowly. I've been a high school teacher and principal all over the place for the last thirty five years. Lots of academic alphabet after my name but evidently/obviously no correlation at all between writing essays and discernment on the market! Nevertheless, very absorbed and (mostly) enjoying the learning. This is a great site and I'm very appreciative of the sharing of knowledge and insight.


----------



## Trembling Hand (23 May 2008)

Michael9 said:


> Very late to this and consciously incompetent at this stage. Great money mangement (van Tharp) so only drowning slowly.



Welcome. Some refreshing honesty and a realistic start.



Michael9 said:


> I've been a high school teacher and principal all over the place for the last thirty five years. Lots of academic alphabet after my name but evidently/obviously no correlation at all between writing essays and discernment on the market!





Would it be any different in reverse? That is if I was a gun trader would I be able to write a PhD on education or run a school in a couple of weeks or months? Same logic and you would probably agree that idea is ludicrous. Correct?

It’s the practise and training that puts the alphabet after your name not any innate talent. Same with trading it’s not intelligence or talent it is practise that makes you. It always amuses me that people think that such logic would work one way, competent professional to share trade, over night but not the other way, competent share trade to professional .....whatever.

Oh! By the way I'm not having a go at you. I'm welcoming you honesty and just banging on about my favourite subject, deliberative practise.  As an Educator would be interested in you opinion.


----------



## Mike Of Hobart (23 May 2008)

PolarBear said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm new Too... great site - thanks for all the info... I sorta already introduced myself in my first post (https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10405&page=9), so i won't worry about it here.
> 
> Just wanted to repond to Mike Of Hobart
> ...




Thanks for the reply Polar Bear! I was already reading that thread. So much good reading on this board. Learnt alot already


----------



## Michael9 (23 May 2008)

Hi Trembling Hand,
Couldn't agree more with you and there is only a slight sense in which I get you "having a go". I was aiming at humility in the face of better knowledge and expertise. 
I have to disagree about innate ability versus practice and training though. I know that in teaching I believe I can tell very quickly if a person has the generally robust and resilient personality required to succeed in the classroom. That core quality has to be there before deliberative practise can lead to optimum development.  If you'll forgive a sweeping statement, I think it's possible that people who are successful in one field are more likely to succeed in other fields because such traits as persistence, passion, intelligence (however we discern it), honesty and openess are common to most successful people. Only an idiot would expect that translation to occur instantaneously (except when we appoint new ministers in Canberra). On that we are in complete agreement. 
I know I carry the twin burdens of being bright and living in Canberra but I'm just a working class boy raised by migrant parents in housing commision flats. A part of me looks at my mates in the trades and thinks I'd certainly better off now if I'd taken up plumbing instead of pedagogy but I'd have had nowhere near the satisfaction that teaching has brought me. Hope we can keep up the dialogue. I've got a whole speech about metacognition on the tip of my tongue. I'm assuming that deliberative practise is doing what we say we intend to do?
Cheers Michael


----------



## rob (24 May 2008)

I have to disagree about innate ability versus practice and training though. I know that in teaching I believe I can tell very quickly if a person has the generally robust and resilient personality required to succeed in the classroom. That core quality has to be there before deliberative practise can lead to optimum development.  If you'll forgive a sweeping statement, I think it's possible that people who are successful in one field are more likely to succeed in other fields because such traits as persistence, passion, intelligence (however we discern it), honesty and openess are common to most successful people. Only an idiot would expect that translation to occur instantaneously (except when we appoint new ministers in Canberra). On that we are in complete agreement. 
I know I carry the twin burdens of being bright and living in Canberra but I'm just a working class boy raised by migrant parents in housing commision flats. A part of me looks at my mates in the trades and thinks I'd certainly better off now if I'd taken up plumbing instead of pedagogy but I'd have had nowhere near the satisfaction that teaching has brought me. Hope we can keep up the dialogue. I've got a whole speech about metacognition on the tip of my tongue. I'm assuming that deliberative practise is doing what we say we intend to do?
Cheers Michael[/QUOTE]

Hello every one, i too wish i had an education being brought up in london living in a council estate in south london bunking off school being sent to borstall at 12 and finally coming to australia at 25 to meet my farther who was then working in the mines in cooper peddy before that in south africa ( wont go there, robert parker,rough justice peguine books 1981.) working as a labourer and living in spain for a while i worked around australia tuna boats,prawn trawlers and even a bit of boxing in vic for 2 yrs fianally coming to  gold coast, i still miss london and the characters and barb who had more boyfriends then i had dents in my old cortina, and the washing hanging off the balcony, hiding in the lounge as the loan man knocks on the door and shouts threw the letter box "i know your in there" and mum shushing us to keep still. now in aus, wow sand sun and beach teriffick. how lucky am i tiling  for the next ten yrs and doing all kinds of diffrent things to digging ditches on fraser Island. Now the back  had it so what do i do?lets have a go at shares, SHARES!!! your having a laugh rob. i know thats what i thought, only new at it but reading as much as i can and finding it  so interesting when i can understand most of it. heres hoping and pleased to meet you all robert.

      Let the dog see the rabbit.


----------



## Trembling Hand (24 May 2008)

Michael have started a discusion about this in a new thread.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=296541#post296541


----------



## truthspeaks (27 May 2008)

Tradies,

I stumbled on this forum the other night while I was researching methods of withdrawing my superannuation  (I'm only 20) and despite never having traded in my life I thought I could learn about trading - I've always aspired to trade shares!


----------



## bennib0i (27 May 2008)

Hi everyone,

  Im new to all this and it really fascinates me! I am currently 20 y.o with a few thousand saved up which I want to throw into a few stocks...am currently thinking about banking stocks for the long-term. 

I have read alot on this forum and this is a great place to learn info and thx to all that is contributing. Hopefully from what i will learn here  i will be able to help others aswell 

keep up the good work


----------



## Novato (27 May 2008)

Hi Everyone!

Just starting out like many, perhaps this is a question asked in this forum over and over but would like some recommendations.

I want to make an income from trading and also want capital growth, I have $5000 to start and this is what I want:

-Income from medium term trading (open to try short selling).
-Capital growth from long term trading.
-Distant future: property, assets, small liabilities.

Can anyone give me an idea on how to build a portfolio with these goals?

Thanks chaps.


----------



## Trembling Hand (27 May 2008)

Novato said:


> I want to make an income from trading and also want capital growth, I have $5000 to start and this is what I want:
> 
> -Income from medium term trading (open to try short selling).
> -Capital growth from long term trading.
> ...




Novato, 
with $5 g you will be really up against it trading. Just the brokerage from 1 round trip is going to be 1% of your account. You would be better off slowly building up a bigger base before you attempt to trade, something around 10 to 20 times would be more realistic for trading.


----------



## mshepherd (27 May 2008)

Or save $10k get a margin loan of $20k and trade with a total of $30k.
Or with your $5k you could get started on CFD's if you know what your doing, possibly sign up to some CFD advisors? or just place it all on the most speculative and volatile stock you can find, hold your breath, close your eyes and hope for the best. Either you start trading with a reaonable amount or you go broke straight off and dont have to go through any stress or wasted time.

Another option is to keep a look out for the commbank or macbank 100% investment loans they release with structured products, $0 capital upfront, small signup fee (approx 2%) and get greater exposure over the durration, most are 5 years. min about $20k. pay interest only.

Commbank and Macbank also have Protected Portfolio Loans, they allow you to choose your own stocks with a guranteed price protection at maturity. min $50k, variable length relative to interest rate. pay interest only.

------------------
They are the things ive looked into after starting out in Nov 07. have lost about 50-60% of my starting capital since the market dive (damn Allco). Although have learnt some valuable lessons. Diversification amongst not only shares but products aswell (trusts, funds, cfd's, options) I think adds an extra level of risk-reduction.  My philosphy is that the average person spends approx 35% of their income on a mortgage, so why dont I spend 35% of my income servicing interest only loans? how often do house prices increase by 15% each year for 5 years? im only learning and in no-way anticipate any returns over 20%/year, but 15% I think I can acheive comfortably and consistently and that seems better than property. I also totaly agree these forums are very usefull to get some knowledge share from the more experienced amongst us.


----------



## Trembling Hand (27 May 2008)

mshepherd said:


> Or save $10k get a margin loan of $20k and trade with a total of $30k.
> Or with your $5k you could get started on CFD's if you know what your doing, possibly sign up to some CFD advisors? or just place it all on the most speculative and volatile stock you can find, hold your breath, close your eyes and hope for the best. Either you start trading with a reaonable amount or you go broke straight off and dont have to go through any stress or wasted time researching companies you have never heard of.




SILLY


----------



## andy87 (27 May 2008)

hi all, 
I'm a 21 year old who has been active in stocks since i was 16.  Was lucky about 8 months ago and made a 100% return  (beginners luck ) and have invested long term due to current market volatility and their dominance in the market.  I cannot stand the idea of futures and any form of deriviatives due to the massive amounts of risk involved.  Thats just my outlook, seen two many people get caught out and if the pro's dont like it then I certainly dont like the idea.  Basically I but want to learn about market trends and fundamentals to focus on solid medium-long term investment and overseas investing due to our high aussie dollar etc.  

Thats all from me,
ciao


----------



## 1080p (28 May 2008)

Hi everyone.

Long time reader - first time poster...
I've been trading local and US stocks for about 5 years - started at the beginning of the last bull run and thought it was easy and got quite cocky until I lost 80% of my capital in US banking stocks with the credit crunch.

Took some time off to reflect and build a better plan (got lots of help from posts in this forum) and now I'm about to enter the world of Forex - so I can keep a close eye on open positions.

I'm looking forward to being a cautionary tale for the youngsters.


----------



## Johnbo (29 May 2008)

Hi
My name is John, I work as a mechanical engineer at the moment but I'm planning to make the jump to pro trader one day. Have traded only stocks from the long side so far, got bit early on by trading speculators instead of more forgiving, high liquidity stocks. However, I kept to a 2% risk rule throughout, so I kept my losses small and see that as a victory in some way. 
I've read several good books on trading, however I have to say _Trading for a Living_ by Alexander Elder has been by far the best so far. His advice on the pyschology of trading and money management is great! I love it how he uses the analogy of Alcoholics to describe losing traders. He actually recommendeds all traders go to an AA meeting and substitue "loser" everytime they hear "alcoholic". 

Anyway, loving the forum so far, great advice and discussions!


----------



## Joe Blow (29 May 2008)

Welcome to all new ASF members! 

I hope you enjoy the forums!


----------



## jordandalley (29 May 2008)

Hi All!

My name is Jordan. I have only just started to look at trading as an investment. My fiancee (soon to be wife in 2 weeks) and I both work and have a bit of extra cash that essentially we don't know what to do with, so we'll hit the market.

I was looking at a mob called "Safety In The Market" to get some education. If any of you have heard of these guys, or have gone to any of their courses, i'd love to get some input before I spend the $5 - 6k on the course.

I am currently playing the Commsec Share Trading Game. You'll find me on page 200 something in the Ranking section as I am still learning and picked some (now) obviously stupid stocks..

I hope to learn a few tips and tricks by some of the sharemarket moguls on this forum and just generally get to know people.

Cheers,
Jordan.


----------



## doctorj (29 May 2008)

jordandalley said:


> I was looking at a mob called "Safety In The Market" to get some education. If any of you have heard of these guys, or have gone to any of their courses, i'd love to get some input before I spend the $5 - 6k on the course.



There's a lot of content at ASF on all manner of things.  Up the top of your screen is a search function that is great at digging out whatever you might be after. 

Here are some threads you might like to read:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7220&highlight=sitm
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2996&highlight=sitm
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5913&highlight=sitm
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8087&highlight=sitm


----------



## jordandalley (29 May 2008)

thanks doctorj


----------



## white_goodman (29 May 2008)

Hey im White...W H I T......E (dodgebal quote)

obviously not my real name, I stumbled onto these forums trying to gain more info on NMS (Neptune Marine) and then decided I would like to get my money working for me, as im a greedy money hungry soulless creature. Im trying to learn as much as possible on something im not too familiar with and gain a profound knowledge on finance and investment...

Northern Beaches kid just turned 20, still at uni full time doing property economics and working part time at one of the major commercial property agencies with a hope to get into property funds or LPTs...

Any advice, insights and helpful hints are msot appreciated... btw ill be in the beginner lounge for a while asking plenty of questions so be patient with me


----------



## ingjeff (29 May 2008)

Hi,
New to trading and to this forum. came here because thought it may be good idea like minded met and to search for help on topics. i have a charting ware but am stuck with finding historical data for last 5-10 yrs which doesn't cost an arm or a leg. Can someone please share? have not traded or bought shares yet. so need to do research for a while and study too. cheers. great to be here.


----------



## oasisspirit (29 May 2008)

hi, I'm a new guy to share market from Melbourne. I am student in the major of accounting. I am doing stock competiion hold by JP.  want to learn something really helpful here. 

nice to meet u guys.


----------



## keallz (30 May 2008)

Hi, my name is Alex. I'm finishing off an accounting degree at UWA in Western Australia. Just stumbled onto this forum today!!  Pleased to meet everyone!


----------



## bugs nz (1 June 2008)

that quote is fantastic.. know the feeling


----------



## Mardi (5 June 2008)

Hi I'm Mardi.  I live in Canberra and I trade from home for a living.

That is, I've been doing so for the last couple of months after starting my education about being an active trader in the middle of last year reading books by Louise Bedford, Leon Wilson and Tracey Edwards.  I've now expanded my library and am continuing to learn.

I've bought and held shares for about 15 years and built up a reasonable portfolio.  Of course it took a nose dive a few months ago.  Since starting to trade actively I've turned over a lot of my long time holds and started investing in things that are potentially going up instead of down.  I've made a (very very) small profit the last two months but I'd like to actually earn enough to contribute my fair share to our income.

Luckily I received a redundancy payment from my last job and don't have to bring in any extra just yet.

And another thing about me - I always have long posts.  I try to keep them down but it never works


----------



## castiron (5 June 2008)

Hi,
I have been looking at this forum for a while but have only just joined.  I have been trading for a while but I'm only an amatuer at it.  I have mainly invested in  small uranium companies but have recently turned to small iron ore companies.  I work as an engineer in the resource sector.  I'm looking forward to learning more about trading on this forum.

cheers.


----------



## fallenangel22 (6 June 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am an absolute newbie.  I have just recently purchased my first lot of shares in what my stockbroker told me was a stupid punt -   FMS.   Was acting on a tip from my brother who has just done a big contract with fortesque. Did a bit of research of course before jumping in and now am hooked...  looking for more shares to add to my pretty pathetic portfolio.


----------



## webclever (6 June 2008)

Hi!

I'm trading for almost two years now. Can't stop doing it, hopefully this forum could benefit me in future trading.


----------



## mike85 (8 June 2008)

hey guys,
im mike... Financial Planning student at Curtin University in WA... new to this site... have been trading for a couple of years....
nice to meet everyone


----------



## theillywhacker (9 June 2008)

¨
Afternoon from a balmy Switzerland. New to this forum, but not new to forums, so hopefully won't **** up in my first 15 posts .. 

Recently got interested in the ASX, as all the stuff in US & Europe is turgid ... 

Hopefully be able to learn a few things & hope to be able to contribute too.

The Whacker


----------



## Gottagetsome (11 June 2008)

Hi Guys
         I am green as grass but am enthusiastic and will to learn I have saved a small nest egg which I am now ready to try and improve at the risk of loosing it all. how do I start trading on line who can I use and is it user friendly to register and start using? 
many thanks
vinnie.


----------



## MRC & Co (11 June 2008)

Gottagetsome said:


> Hi Guys
> I am green as grass but am enthusiastic and will to learn I have saved a small nest egg which I am now ready to try and improve at the risk of loosing it all. how do I start trading on line who can I use and is it user friendly to register and start using?
> many thanks
> vinnie.




I would recommend E-trade to begin with.  Decent commissions, these days, provide great fundamental information, decent charts, and very user friendly.  

Mardi, welcome, I am from Canberra myself.


----------



## ninjatrader (12 June 2008)

Hello

I'm based in Adelaide and have been trading for several years now, I mostly use ComSec and NAB Online Trading and do research using a combination of Microsoft Access and Excel, importing data via text files.

I chose this username NinjaTrader coz I like to think of myself as a PyjamaNinja not realising that there is already a website and trading product called NinjaTrader.Com which I'm not associated with.

I'm just here to refine my skillz and potentially help some people out if I can.

Cheers


----------



## RocketGirl (12 June 2008)

Hi.

Decided to join the forum.  Have been reading for a little while.  I'm a newbie trader.. been trading for a couple of months.

Our goal is to replace my husband's income (and then some  ) so that he can leave his day job, freeing us up to pursue other things.  He's given me 6 months to do this!  LOL.  We're doing ok so far, but can't help thinking there's a measure of luck in our winning trades, so am on the lookout for good resources to come up with a more reliable strategy.

We're keeping it quiet from some family & friends as they're not very supportive of the idea,  so looking forward to talking to people about it and nutting out ideas.


----------



## Trembling Hand (12 June 2008)

RocketGirl said:


> I'm a newbie trader.. been trading for a couple of months.
> 
> Our goal is to replace my husband's income




Oh Dear!!  :shoot::burn:


----------



## RocketGirl (12 June 2008)

hehe - hey... it WILL be done!  I'm already making the equivalent of what I would make if I went back to work   Can't tell you how good it is being a stay at home mum, but making the same money!


----------



## MRC & Co (12 June 2008)

RocketGirl said:


> hehe - hey... it WILL be done!  I'm already making the equivalent of what I would make if I went back to work   Can't tell you how good it is being a stay at home mum, but making the same money!




What are you trading?

Nothing running at the moment, so I would imagine the only REAL profitable guys at the moment are the intraday swingers or the scalpers.


----------



## RocketGirl (12 June 2008)

I'm trading cheap stocks, and selling at either 0.5c or 1c increase.  Unfortunately it's working.. and I say unfortunately because I'm convinced it's a very dangerous game I'm playing LOL.  

Which is why I'm here.. coz I want to do it properly and get some safe strategies in place.  

But all the 'safe' strategies it seems I need to implement (such as the 2% rule along with stop losses) I can't see being as 'successful'.  However, I'm on a mission to learn to do this better, coz as I said, it's our goal to get DH working from home on our own business instead of slogging it out in the city.  

Btw - the 6 month thing.. we've given ourselves a time limit/goal just to get my butt in gear, else we'd probably cruise along and the years will tick by.  12 hour days away from his kids is too much


----------



## Trembling Hand (12 June 2008)

RocketGirl said:


> But all the 'safe' strategies it seems I need to implement (such as the 2% rule along with stop losses) I can't see being as 'successful'.




What has this got to do with NOT be successful. It is the only thing that WILL give you a chance.


----------



## RocketGirl (12 June 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> What has this got to do with NOT be successful. It is the only thing that WILL give you a chance.




That's why I had successful in inverted commas   What I'm doing at the moment is making me $$, but to implement these strategies to ensure real success, will slow down the $$ in comparison.  Ok, I know what I mean.  LOL.

It's just hard to pull back the reins on something that feels like it's working.. even tho I know it's not really.. I've just been lucky.. but geez - to suddenly put all these rules in .. it's hard.  Maybe I need to cop a huge loss to fully appreciate it


----------



## CAB SAV (12 June 2008)

*Beginner*

Hi, Just joined after being a site voyeur for month or so.
Live in Adelaide, Luv life. 
Who needs drugs with the stock market. Been trading since 1987, Got in 3 weeks before October Crash. Lost ****e lode on paper, didn"t panick and it paid off.  
Use Citi, Comsec & Pro, Macs & others. Longest trade, 21yrs & still holding, shortest, under 1 min. Do my own research, Don't trust brokers, Have great group of mates to discuss market with.  
Hope to contribute

Favorite saying- Life is too short to drink bad wine.


----------



## westcoasteagle (13 June 2008)

Hi all, new to the forums, and have been reading much of your threads for a couple of weeks now, and learning a lot! Cheers!
I've been heavily researching CFD's for about 12 months now, and getting to understand what they are all about more and more each day. Looks like the way to trade for me....

cheers all, i look forward to reading more of your expertise and wisdom each day.


----------



## Family_Guy (15 June 2008)

New to trading but been following them for 20 odd years. Recently (3 days ago) finished working and will sit back and go on the dole for the first time in my life. 30 something, married, 3 kids, i like model aeroplanes and country dancing, bourban and coke, Melbourne Storm and a walk in the sand with the missus.........and if anyone PM's me about the model aeroplane thing, i was kidding and i will out you.


----------



## David123 (15 June 2008)

Hello All!

 I Aint no beginner but i thought i may aswell introduce myself. I been around stockmarket since i was 14 years old when school ask me to be part of ASX trading competition...It interested me that much that i saved up sum money and found a broker and bought bank stocks and Wesfarmers...But found it to be a slow way to make money, especially when everyone you hear talk about stocks says its quick easy money...so thats where my interest in trading began..I started dabbling in speccys and lost $5000(Ouchies) in one day and made $15000(WooHoo) in oneday...I started to realise this is high risk and high reward...since then ive found a trading method that allows me not to sit in front of a screen allday (there was a period i would watch market everyday) now i would rather spend my time elsewhere...I have now Focussed more on lower priced stocks and have found theres a period of patience required..at end of the day how simple it was...buy an uptrend stock and have stops in place...
Thats how it all started for me and im still at it...

David


----------



## johenmo (15 June 2008)

Hi.  Am new to stock market, though have father-in-law who has made quite a bit from long-term holding over the years.  So have finally got to a position to have a go (challenge was more mental than financial).

Have found that even if the fundamentals "look good" you have to dig deep to find the background news (bought small parcels all of which are in expectation with my long term view except the one risk which didn't - BNB!!!  But the lessons I have learned form this one stock has been amazing, and i have found where to dig for more information and opinions.  This forum being one).  The paper trading I did first up went well.

Have also learned that a public broker recommendation is to be taken with a large dose of caution.  DYOR is the best recommendation I've had - especially when I'm not considering a short/medium trading stance at the moment.

Have reformed my strategy and look forward to any opinions on the value of "paid information" such as Eureka site.

Any newbies like me will find the post from hangseng interesting - forum "new to the game".

Cheers


----------



## David123 (16 June 2008)

...


----------



## Trembling Hand (16 June 2008)

johenmo said:


> Have reformed my strategy and look forward to any opinions on the value of "paid information" such as Eureka site.




What the Bull market experts that said 2008 will see new record highs then PUKE up their holdings at the bottom of a meltdown and charge you for the privilege. You gotta be kidding as to their value.


----------



## johenmo (16 June 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> What the Bull market experts that said 2008 will see new record highs then PUKE up their holdings at the bottom of a meltdown and charge you for the privilege. You gotta be kidding as to their value.




Thanks Trembling Hand.  I have been collecting some of this for re-reading it later on and couldn't see myself spending the money for what is offered.  Especially when I found the opposite views being offered a month later AFTER the fact by the same sources.

I'll build on my TA/FA skills and resist the "temptation".


----------



## Trembling Hand (16 June 2008)

johenmo said:


> I'll build on my TA/FA skills and resist the "temptation".




Xactly. Learning to fish is always better.


----------



## Naked shorts (18 June 2008)

Hi all,
I been reading the forums for a while and I thought I might join up. I am going to start day trading and I would eventually like to move into value investing.


----------



## prawn_86 (18 June 2008)

Naked shorts said:


> I am going to start day trading and I would eventually like to move into value investing.




Personally i would suggest the other way around just to get a feel for the market. So many ppl think day trading is their ticket to freedom, when really it can be the opposite.

Oh, and welcome to ASF


----------



## MRC & Co (18 June 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Personally i would suggest the other way around just to get a feel for the market. So many ppl think day trading is their ticket to freedom, when really it can be the opposite.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to ASF




Yeh, agreed.

It's how I started out too.

Though, not sure how you would fare as a fundamental analyst in this kind of market!

Maybe better to stick to the commodity area if you are going to F/A invest.  Everything else remains in complete chop territory!


----------



## Naked shorts (18 June 2008)

I have been following the stock market for the past 4 years and have been into long bias stocks for the past two years. I have learnt so much. Made some good gains, and some losses. I see day trading as a way to get up to a certain point, then from there long bias stocks and go up infinate.


----------



## nq6 (18 June 2008)

Hi  Been reading forums for 12 months or so , been investing in mainly iron ore stocks [speculative] for 3 years now. Am here to learn,learn learn......NQ6


----------



## alfaracing (18 June 2008)

Hello Traders

I have just registered, yes i am another beginer. I have a small portfolio started about 14 months ago. Started with what i thought was a nice safe stock, Mac Bank MBL bought at $80 thought i was going great when it went over $90. Anyway i'm hanging on for the ride it's now $52.30. 

Thats just one my storie:


----------



## alfaracing (18 June 2008)

Sorry,

Macquarie Bank is now MQG


----------



## Rockety (18 June 2008)

Hellos!

Well been reading the forums for almost a year or so now but didnt post at all sort of, being a passive one in forum"ing" i guess. 
Male 25, Europe, Hungary 

Here goes my little story:

Was working as a sales manager in an computer store, was really fed up with my  situation of not going anywhere in my life financialy, not being in a long-uptrend  so started out making "Big Plans of escape" like going abroad for example.: Sweden to get a better job, new life and such. Even started a swedish course at one point, tack tack. Anyhow one day a friend of mine came into the shop and told me i should visit a course which is about a different type of trading (as in he knew that at some point i was good at the bid/ask trade part at the shop management). Which he said might interest you, he was in the middle of his lessons at the course that time. Well as i was looking at alternatives, i visited an open day where the school was represented.
 First positive thing was that it wasnt about a new multi-level marketing mania which is the favorite of the year in our country atm but still it was too highly marketinged, i thought it's a waste of time but my curiosity didnt leave me be so I have signed up for the first lesson, which had money guarantee if you dont like what you have seen (which counted becouse it took half of my monthly salary). This was in January 2007. The course was mostly about trend-trading technicaly on a bull a market, but at that time I had no idea of the stock market at all so the first glance it was highly attractive! By the end of the spring of 2007 I was paper trading options and stocks when i had the will after work, was (and is!) in love with the concept of being a trader. Dreams were forging about being a stock/derivate trader, driving a new M3 BMW and so 
 As my job was holding me back from having a full time go at stock trading (australian market is 0:00am to 6am winter time, 02:00am to 08:00am summer time here  i gave in my resign in june, quit in september and focused 100% on trading. I didnt have a capital at all so took up credit from a bank, but didnt touch it yet so wanted to test myself for 3 months atleast. Luckily witnessing bearish stuff in 07-july-august, i was game for put options and shorting stocks, not been an optimist that much (mainly traded banks and bhp on paper, being too pessimist later on hurt me on bhp some though ). At the end of october it turned out later the leaders of the school started to form an Investment Fund Managing Company and they were looking for people, so i have applied for it and started my carrier there in  2008.So a dream came true at some point .

Unlucky part of the story was learning fundamentals on a hard course, "this train has left, dont jump on it" was also a moral story to get used to, risk-management, siding market is the worst, not having my trade account up and ready in the "what ever your shorted you made money 13 days of asx going deeper and deeper", not having enough margin for oil future, ppl who were long for 5 years not believing your story about a changing world and a must change point of view or get sucked in by the market etc
Making loads of % on paper account, especially on ZFX and bank put options didnt really make up for the fact. Opened my eyes and started trading on US markets 3 months ago aswell, my biggest success was catching the fertilizer mania at the start, mostly on fundamental call was cool and not jumping on the small-midcap oil-energy-coal wagon was the worst call.
The funniest thing about getting hot on fundamentals is that, i had a look at Minamakers when Kennas posted it at the breakout plays thread mainly becouse it had a funny name (in my language atleast) so i have gone after it by TA first then i started to wonder what is behind the  chart

Well anyhow, sorry if I annoyed/bored anyone with my story, have a nice day! 

Foster rox (not the share but the beer more )

A.


----------



## rub92me (18 June 2008)

Family_Guy said:


> New to trading but been following them for 20 odd years. Recently (3 days ago) finished working and will sit back and go on the dole for the first time in my life. 30 something, married, 3 kids, i like model aeroplanes and country dancing, bourban and coke, Melbourne Storm and a walk in the sand with the missus.........and if anyone PM's me about the model aeroplane thing, i was kidding and i will out you.



Please tell me you weren't kidding about the country dancing


----------



## MRC & Co (18 June 2008)

ha ha, great story Rockety!

So you are working for a fund manager now?

What attracted you to the ASX?


----------



## clarrie75 (20 June 2008)

G'day. Had a quick look around the site and it looks pretty good. I am an extreme novice when it comes to shares. I guess the reason for joining was to try and understand it more and I'm also after some answers. 
About 2 years ago I went and saw a financial planner. He raved on about margin loans and the way he spoke about them I couldn't sign on the dotted line quick enough. Since that time I've finally woken up to myself and realised that he was only pushing these loans as he is obviously affiliated with them and I'm sure would earn commissions. Now these might sound like silly questions but I'm the sort of person who just needs things spelt out. What are the ways you can get ou of a margin loan? Who should I know turn to for financial advice? Should I be panicking about the state of the market? I know these might sound like basic questions but I just need to know.
Please don't take the mickey out of me. I'm just hear to learn.


----------



## bvbfan (20 June 2008)

Have you used the funds in the margin loan to buy shares or managed funds?

If it was 2 years ago you might still be up so maybe why you haven't said you've been margin called.

To get out of the margin loan you basically need to pay back the funds to the lender by either giving them cash or selling shares/managed funds to generate cash to payback the loan.

Do you know what you own, does the planner do a yearly review with you?


----------



## clarrie75 (21 June 2008)

I haven't used the funds to my knowledge to buy anything. I read up the other day on margin calls. To this point in time, nobody has contacted me. I have tried to contact my financial planner but he has not returned my calls. Unfortunately I have recently moved to Sydney and he is in Perth. Do you know of a website where I might be able to find a new and impartial planner? I guess I was a real sucker the first time round and don't want to be caught again. As far as paying the loan out, that isn't an option at this stage. 
Appreciate the help so far.


----------



## Undertow (21 June 2008)

hello

I have bought and sold shares for well over 10 years now. I am still leaning.
There is no simple ingredient to success. It can take a mix of many things or even just a dash or 2 of luck.

Patience is often needed as even if you hold good shares market downturns will often cause even the best stocks to lose in value. If you buy into companies whose outlook remains fairly solid and they have the resources to overcome any short or long tem setbacks then you should do quite well. 

There are some things one should try and avoid however. Do not look for quick gains unless it is money you can afford to gamble with. Do not always follow the herd as they are often grazing in well used or trodden ground. Do not hold a share when you lose confidence it the company as it invariably causes you to lose even more money if not all the capital you have in at some stage. These are just a few tips I can give.


----------



## multistrada (22 June 2008)

Clarrie75,
There are no silly questions, some times just silly answers.

As for good advice I can assure you that good advisers are like good mechanics and good accountants, very hard to find; (my current accountant is an ex budist monk with a crystal ball and a little bronze statue of the three wise monkeys. A funny guy but, a good accountant....? 

Note: this is not intended as a swipe at accountants in general, I'm sure you are all very nice people.

So, keep looking and ask lots of questions. Good luck.


----------



## Undertow (22 June 2008)

hi clarrie

I understand your concern about a financial planner who is pushing products in a way to gain commissions or any kind of financial benefit out of clients. I had a similar experience many years ago when I was just starting out in buying shares. The broker recommended a company to me. I  found out latter that they had been involved in some kind of underwriting of shares in this company. I bought some at 11 cents and it was not long before the stock fell all the way down to 6 cents and a few years latter to an all time low of 1.5 cents. Since then the stock has gone all the way up to just over 20 cents, but it is now trading at a bit less than 10 cents. This is a period over well over ten years now and I sold out of the shares I initially bought for 6 cents and then picked up some when they were down in the 3 cents range. All up I made money out the company but if I held the first lot of shares over all this time I would still be behind on my initial investment.

Lesson learned here is not put total trust in any financial planner and ask them specific questions about the products their pushing to see if they may have a hidden agenda for pushing certain products your way. It is also very important to check out company announcements to check its history and the people involved.


----------



## bmd (26 June 2008)

Hi, just landed here & i am sure that i will benifit from the experence. I have been trading for only six months or so, so I know verry little, but I am trying my best when I have the time to spend looking at the markets. I would like to find a online service that I can use for international trades (eg; USA & canada) with a good reputation & resonable rates. Of course any market reports etc. would be a great help as well. Look foward to here your thoughts, B


----------



## MongrelSun (28 June 2008)

Heya all,

           Just recently found these boards and thought I would sign up.  Don't do a lot of posting but read heaps.  Bought my first shares back in 1993, just buy, hold for a while and sell (hopefully at a profit   )  About 4 years ago I got introduced to options and two years ago decided to kick the main stream job into touch and try making a living from the markets.  To date I haven't starved and the bank hasn't come looking for the keys to my home so the head is still above water    Looking forward to reading many interesting and informative discussions on the boards.


MongrelSun


----------



## bvbfan (30 June 2008)

clarrie75 said:


> I haven't used the funds to my knowledge to buy anything.
> 
> Do you know of a website where I might be able to find a new and impartial planner?




Sorry for late reply, was busy with exam.


As for finding a financial planner, maybe a search of the financial planning association will help.

With regard to the loan - where did the money go if you signed up for the loan. Okay maybe the loan was approved but funds never taken out. You might have got away with only an application/approval fee + maybe some monthly fees.

See if you can find the Financial Services Guide (FSG), you might have reason to lodge a complaint against the planner/company. Follow the guidelines as in the FSG. You could get any fees back out of it you were charged if they obtained the loan for you but gave you no advice on how to use it.
Ask for the paper records from when you signed up with them.

As for the loan, 2 years ago if it was used could have returned 25% or so (if you go by market returns) before going back to breakeven.
I don't know the whole scenario but if it was used it probably would have made some money over the first 12months.

2 years ago, you would have been required to be given a Statement of Advice which should have contained information on your strategy the planner had in mind. If that wasn't provided then yes planner/company is suspect.

However you should have read the document because thats the strategy they have come up with and you would have had to sign off on that plan for them to do anything - make investments, take out the margin loan etc.

If they gave you that but you didn't sign an authority to proceed then I don't know what's happening.
You may not even have a margin loan.
Ask for those documents from the company.

Maybe check ASIC website also, might have some info on what else you can do.


----------



## zolow (1 July 2008)

Hi,

been on the forum for about 4 months now, only passively though.

I started buying my first stocks about 8 months ago, just before the credit crunch hit. Needless to say I have learned a lot since then. I feel as though my investments decisions are becoming a lot better .

I would consider myself a long term investor. However, my biggest vices are 

1.the temptation of big gains in a short time on speccies, and; 
2.my reluctance to take a profit, 

both of which I think fall under the category of... greed.

I also have a bad habit of checking my stocks every minute of every day

Love reading the forum, I am interested in both the fundamental and technical side of trading. 

learning more everyday

Zolow


----------



## Vondelpark (1 July 2008)

Just started posting yesterday so better introduce myself.

Originally from Sydney, back in Sydney now after spent 10 years in Europe.  Was lucky enough to jag a trading job over there and worked trading options on the LIFFE floor in London before going over to Amsterdam and trading on the AEX/Euronext Options Floor until open outcry was punted in 2003.

So had some decent trading experience and only recently got the bug back to immerse myself in the markets again. Been punting on a few commodities and forex crosses relatively sparingly over the last 12 months but have decided to take things a bit more seriously.  It is like learning the markets all over again and it is great.

Seen a lot in my time on the trading floor - Russian Rouble crisis to IT bubble and its popping, standing in the middle of a bustling pit when planes go hammering into the WTC and the subsequent fall out.  From the ecstacy of great trading years to the agony of getting flogged and having to claw it all back.  I have seen the damage trading has done to people mentally, physically and to companies whom have been blown up (financially) by traders going crazy.  Even seen a clearing house collapse.  

Trading is an amazing ride, it is a bug you can't get out of the system but you need a certain intestinal fortitude to do it.  

Looking forward to rekindling my associations with options and learning as a sort of novice with respect to more dedicated FX and commodity trading.

Good trading all.  

VP


----------



## prawn_86 (1 July 2008)

Welcome once again to all the new members. ASF is growing at a rapid rate, and its good to see the "community" feel is still being maintained.

To all the newbies, make sure you learn how to use the search function. It saves both us mods and you guys time if you have a play and learn all its little nuances.

thanks

prawn


PS - Vondelpark, you dont know some finance people looking for a hard working soon to be graduate do you?


----------



## Bogs (2 July 2008)

Hi Guys, girls
Are there any girls trading? there must be some..just wandering, this is really not a pickup line and i don't want to sound disrespectful, i just thing most of girls are not interested in this stuff.
I am new, yellow, fresh, even though i had traded before, never really seriously, and small trades. Well if I ask a stupid question, don't crucify me. Might be cultural difference. Originally from Poland 20 years ago, people tells me I have still strong accent, .... 
Any way HI TO ALL.


----------



## Sean K (2 July 2008)

Welcome Bogs. You're up late in Melbourne. 

There's a few gals here. Prospector, Julia, Grace. 

Hope you get some value out of the site. Don't be afraid to ask questions, people are normally very helpful.

Cheers,
kennas.


----------



## i.hunter (2 July 2008)

hi, this is i.hunter. i have started trading for 2 weeks, haha i bought "WOW" share last week @ price 25.00 and I think i will keep it for long term. and I am hunting for "CBA" now, I am thinking to get some shares @ 38.00. Any comments?


----------



## clarrie75 (2 July 2008)

Hey thanks bvbfan.
The paper has been a great help over the past two weeks also. Had good articles on both margin loans and financial planners which I read with keen interest. I guess the root of my problem would have to be to sort out my planner. From there I can then start a fresh and fingers crossed, start to make some progress. 
Thanks again to everybody who has given their input. Really appreciated. Someone told me once that it is only a mistake if you do it twice. I will certainly not be going down the same road again.


----------



## Vondelpark (2 July 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> PS - Vondelpark, you dont know some finance people looking for a hard working soon to be graduate do you?




Depends what you want to do workwise.  

I have limited contact here in Australia as I exclusively traded (as a profession) overseas.


----------



## Bobcat (2 July 2008)

Hey!
I am such a novice at this game. This is highlighted when I read some of the threads. I know the small capital I am dealing with is a joke to most traders but you have to start somewhere.

I was speaking to a financial advisor that I met on a night out. I was saying how much I enjoyed getting involved in shares. He was telling me his company only dealt with folio's of $1m+. He was not interested in giving to much advice to me.

This site is great, learning heaps.

Happy Trading.


----------



## prawn_86 (2 July 2008)

Vondelpark said:


> Depends what you want to do workwise.
> 
> I have limited contact here in Australia as I exclusively traded (as a profession) overseas.




Check your PMs


----------



## ofishl1 (2 July 2008)

hello, have no idea what I am doing here. Whats a thread/post? New to all of this, can someone show me how to ask a question, do I need to add a post/ thread? Have searched FAQ etc, but cannot seem to find how these forums work, sorry for my ignorance


----------



## ofishl1 (2 July 2008)

Hi everyone, have been trading for 10 mths or so, SDL , FMC and VCR and TLS1.


----------



## darkone (3 July 2008)

hello new to the game all ready lerning alot from the forum


----------



## Majesty (6 July 2008)

Hi guys,

I've been paper trading for the last 3 months. Even in a falling market, i've managed to make around 20% return on my investment, (probably just luck!)

Keen to learn heaps from this forum!

Cheers,
Majesty


----------



## redsmartie (6 July 2008)

Hi there,

Is this a stockmarket forum? got into shares years ago but I don't really post much on forums, I told my brother the other day I like the short term news with oil and gold, and I like the new trends with tin, aluminium and iron ore.

Go for it, get 20 shares of each!


----------



## Midas1liquid (9 July 2008)

Hi everyone.

I'm a goldbug ! 
Drop your paper and buy some TRUE money !





Nothing to add !


----------



## shanep753 (10 July 2008)

hi all. I have been a member for a couple of years but never posted before tonight.Although i have followed posts from time to time.I am still an extreme novice and seem to have lost more than i have made so do look forward to learning other peoples views and learn a little on the journey.Cheers shane


----------



## nadir_ali (14 July 2008)

Hey everyone 

I started my interest in trading at the age of 15...still remember reading that first article

anyway only just started, earlier this year, trading the ftse100 at a very short term trading stance.

oh and my name is nadir


----------



## lollapaloOZa (15 July 2008)

Completely new to aussie markets 
have a little bit of a background in stocks and trading on other bourses, but nothing significant. all in all it is a steep learning curve ahead.

Set course ... engage.


----------



## Kasabian1 (21 July 2008)

lollapaloOZa said:


> Completely new to aussie markets
> have a little bit of a background in stocks and trading on other bourses, but nothing significant. all in all it is a steep learning curve ahead.
> 
> Set course ... engage.




Hi,
I just joined this site, but have been trading on the Asx with Comsec for around 5 years, and cfd's for just over a year. I have subscribed to all kinds of newsletters for advice, and quite honestly most of it was a waste of time. I'm just starting to make trading descisions on my own, and only have the cfd account for the ability to go short. I have found it to be a very useful tool, for this reason only. I wouldn't dream of levering up anything more than I am comfortable with, especially a long position as the commissions are pretty shocking. I have tried 3 cfd platforms, my favourite being MF Global, DMA CFD's. Their customer support and phone broking service is just amazing. My favourite trading style is 'pairs' and in this environment, probably the safest. Have been sticking to this for months. At the moment I'm watching IBA health (IBA) for any upward momentum. I'm also researching the ingredients of Hybrid car batteries, and other developments in battery technology. Quite simply, anyone mining these minerals, will be doing alright in the future. I will post any findings. 
All the best.

This is not financial advice.


----------



## DennisTheTrader (21 July 2008)

Hello everyone

I have been trading for a while now (around 4 years). I started with Options but now I trade using CFD's.

Looking forward to questions and answers from this forum


----------



## Trembling Hand (21 July 2008)

DennisTheTrader said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have been trading for a while now (around 4 years). I started with Options but now I trade using CFD's.
> 
> Looking forward to questions and answers from this forum




Great another ROM goose!!!!!

:bazooka::rippergun


:horse:


----------



## DennisTheTrader (21 July 2008)

ok. being new here, can someone enlighten me on what ROM means??


----------



## Trembling Hand (21 July 2008)

DennisTheTrader said:


> ok. being new here, can someone enlighten me on what ROM means??




ROM = *R*eturn - *O*n - *M*argin.

the only ones that ever quote such rubbish are yet to be severely burnt newbies & and scammers flogging trading systems to the above mentioned!!!!!!


----------



## DennisTheTrader (21 July 2008)

huh??!  are you ok Trembling Hand?

I'm new and therefore dont know the rules and etiquettes of this forum, but I didnt expect such an aggressive response and be blasted as a goose/spammer/newbie, etc. (all of which are not true)

I have no problem removing the link from my signature and stop ROM's if you wish?

And someone please tell me, is this is the normal reception I can expect in this forum?


----------



## debaron (21 July 2008)

Hello all,
been hanging around this forum for almost a year now and this has been one of the best sites around to learn! - this and reading lotsa finance blogs.
Learning to invest/trade is not hard what i find hard is to keep te drive to learn and the perseverance to endure difficult market times. 
I come from a business background but in general i'm interested in anything that generates income.


----------



## Trembling Hand (21 July 2008)

DennisTheTrader said:


> And someone please tell me, is this is the normal reception I can expect in this forum?




Yes because any one that trades with leverage and knows how to use it would never mention such metrics.


----------



## DennisTheTrader (21 July 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> Yes because any one that trades with leverage and knows how to use it would never mention such metrics.




Yes its normal to be BLASTED for mentioning the ROM??!  interesting. 

Well I can assure you I have been trading for a few years now, but that trivial thing aside, wouldn't a simple "hey buddy we dont mention those things in this forum" be sufficient?  ....thats what I meant by "reception in this forum"


----------



## Trembling Hand (22 July 2008)

Maybe if I was in a better mood but I hardly ever am. 

And not so sure why anyone would mention ROM while linking to a blog which sells training course with the usual high win rate................doesn't put you in good company.

But anyway welcome.


----------



## DennisTheTrader (22 July 2008)

ah ok. thanks for clearing that up.

with the ROM, thats just what i'm used to coz that's how I've always tracked how i'm travelling. And I agree about the suspicious looking training course. I wont deny that. But it's what I started with so I included it.

All that aside, I do have some deep battle scars from options trading. I also got into the super-fast, heart-pumping Binary Trading (fast profits, fast losses. haha ). But now I'm finding more stability with CFD's.


----------



## KirkM (22 July 2008)

hello my name is kirk. I just wanted to say i'm new here. it looks like a good forum to join and hopefully get some advise on some stocks


----------



## ryandonz (23 July 2008)

Hello 

My names Ryan, I'm 19 and looking to get heavily involved in my education within stocks. I want trading stocks to become a hobby and something I can enjoy doing, if you love doing something i believe you will be so much more dedicated to being the best you can within its field.

Ive devoured 6 months of books, information, seminars and am looking to put my first 5k in the market. Trading as normal or CFD not too sure as of yet. But hope to experience the ups and learn from the downs. 

Ryan


----------



## Trembling Hand (23 July 2008)

Welcome Ryan.

I wouldn't recommend jumping in at the start with the extreme leverage of CFDs. Play around with the direct shares first and learn a few lessons. More likely to to damage early in your "trading career" because most people don't use that leverage properly.


----------



## ryandonz (23 July 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> I wouldn't recommend jumping in at the start with the extreme leverage of CFDs.




Thanks for your advise it is warmly accepted. Just clocked into work and surfing the net before the 9am rush. I was leaning towards the direct approach, I wont let mans worst temptation of greed take control of my senses. 

I'm looking at spreading my initial starting capital within 6-7 strong companies and eventually moving funds into 3-4 top performing. 

"Wide diversification is only required when investors do not understand what they are doing." - Buffet.

Cheers to an exciting ride of the stock market up and down roller coaster


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 July 2008)

Some profound words from experienced players ....



> Only buy something that you'd be perfectly happy to hold if the market shut down for ten years.  ~Warren Buffett






> The key to making money in stocks is not to get scared out of them.  ~Peter Lynch






> An investor without investment objectives is like a traveler without a destination.  ~Ralph Seger




and one of the best .. 



> We simply attempt to be fearful when others are greedy and to be greedy only when others are fearful.  ~Warren Buffett


----------



## rabbitears (24 July 2008)

Hi every one, I have been trading for about 2 years with only marginal success.
It has been a long learning curve, always picking up a bit of information to peice the jigsaw of trading.
At when I started I read alot of books and paper trading for about 6 months, but when it came to the time to put all of that together and put on real trades, it soon became very clear that i didnt know as much as i thought I did .
When  first started, I used to relied on cross over moving averages, thinking that they could indicate change of direction pretty well, but it took a bit of time to understand that they worked well when I was looking at the history of the price movement, but not on the edge of the chart .
Anyway I am slowly learning ( maybe can use a coin for heads or tales), and I really enjoy trading, it has given me hours of fun and games .

Best to every one


----------



## mattyhammer (25 July 2008)

Hi all,
This website is massively overwhelming. I am learning heaps but there is so much info to be taken in. I have been trading since late 2007. Held a small profit on some early buys then bang.....downtown!!! I seem to have bought alot of shares in companies when they were high (not realising they would then fall). I have interests in AEX, BHP, COE, CTP, FAS, IMP, JBH, LGL, NAB, OZL and unfortunately VLA (with some profits and losses in other companies). If anyone has any methods on how I can claw my way back into the area of at least having the value I started with I would highly appreciate it. I understand it is only advice that I will receive and will do my own research. Just curious how people go about minimising or correcting losses. 
Regards
Mattyhammer


----------



## janmaree (26 July 2008)

Hi Everyone,  Have just joined the forum    Am VERY new to the stock market compared to most other posts I've been reading.  Have been reading books and working through the ASX Education section over the last 6 weeks, and the more I read and learn the more I realise there is to learn.  But how interesting is it........ I can't wait to feel I'm ready to actually get in there and start trading (it'll be a while yet tho' I think).

A question.  How do most people get their initial knowledge?  Do they pay lots of $$$$$ and invest in courses, and if so how do you know which ones are genuine and which just want to rip you off.  Or is it best just to continue reading and learning on my own as I've been doing, and then just dive in at the deep end (so to speak!).

 Thanks for any help anyone can give me.


----------



## Trembling Hand (26 July 2008)

janmaree said:


> A question. How do most people get their initial knowledge?




Best thing is time spent getting a basic knowledge of the "market" in general. Look throwout this site there is just about every style and time frame covered by someone.

Once you have a general knowledge of whats out there and the various styles of investing/trading you will probably find that somethings interest you more than other. Just follow your nose.

Only thing to keep in mind during your journey is no method is a short cut to expertise. They all take time and work.


----------



## Julia (26 July 2008)

> The key to making money in stocks is not to get scared out of them. ~Peter Lynch




I'd be less than comfortable about this one, and would prefer to protect my capital in a falling market.


----------



## MRC & Co (26 July 2008)

Julia said:


> I'd be less than comfortable about this one, and would prefer to protect my capital in a falling market.




Yeh, I agree Julia.

Rememeber beginners, all trading/investing suffers from asymmetrical leverage.

That is, for every 20% lost, you need to make 25% back just to break even.

It is why a low risk method is KEY, so it's probably best to start with equities (shares) and not CFD's/options/futures and trade/invest only a small portion at a time, until you gain some consistency.  Once you do, then you can start to look at all the various money management techniques and you will survive long enough to learn the basics.

TH says the rest.  Read lots of various methods and you will gravitate towards the area which suits you most.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 July 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Yeh, I agree Julia.
> 
> Rememeber beginners, all trading/investing suffers from asymmetrical leverage.
> 
> That is, for every 20% lost, you need to make 25% back just to break even.




It would be interesting to see what investors (do any exist on the forums  ) thoughts are in relation to your post.If one is looking beyond tomorrow, a week, or months then a loss doesn`t enter the equation because one hasn`t sold.I wonder what an investor would think in the current market.

I`m mainly a short term investor though as I don`t have the patience and agree with both of you on capital protection.


----------



## MRC & Co (26 July 2008)

Well an investor would still be wanting to protect capital.  Not to mention, no holding is forever, so in a sense, they are just long-term traders.  As I see it impossible to predict long-term trends through most general trading techniques, they will focus more on fundamentals, but should still have a plan.  A place where their analysis is prooven incorrect, at which point, they are protecting initial capital.  Of course, 'stops', will be much wider.


----------



## Julia (26 July 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Well an investor would still be wanting to protect capital.  Not to mention, no holding is forever, so in a sense, they are just long-term traders.




Ah, finally, a clear and acceptable definition of people who don't primarily engage in short term trading.   I'm really so tired of the supposition that 'investors' buy and hold forever, regardless of market conditions.
I think I'd be typical of many so called investors in that, ideally, (and because I'm not that interested in the market), I'd prefer to buy a stock which would show long term growth, and just let it run.  Dividends are a very secondary consideration.

But if that stock stops showing the required growth (even something as basic as WOW), then it's out until an uptrend returns.  This protects capital and profit for the relatively small cost of a couple of lots of brokerage.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (27 July 2008)

Hey all...
Im new to aussie-stock-forumn...
Im 23, have been investing for 5 years... I only invest in Specs, have not had a divided, my small portfolio is 100% OIL, Ive gone all in on three occasions and almost went Bankrupt on one of them...
PPP, NWE.. and MEO, Sold the lot on 6MCF day after trading halt...1.1->1.2
Two weeks later I would have gone broke.. It was a sure thing discovery, but got cold feet after initial flow test...
over time ive had a dabble in Resource stocks and rarely performed in them...
are there any prizes for the monthly stock picking competition?
thanks...

.^sc


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (27 July 2008)

Julia said:


> Ah, finally, a clear and acceptable definition of people who don't primarily engage in short term trading.   I'm really so tired of the supposition that 'investors' buy and hold forever, regardless of market conditions.




hmmwahmmmwahmmmwahmmma *Time in the market beats timing the market* mmhmmmwahmmmwahmmmawahmmmwahmmwa *IT will come back because they generally do* hmmmwahmmwahmmwahmmwahmmwahmmwahmmmwahmmwahmmwa etc..

An on goes the mantra much like a buddhist. 

Set and forgetters forget.


----------



## janmaree (27 July 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> Best thing is time spent getting a basic knowledge of the "market" in general. Look throwout this site there is just about every style and time frame covered by someone.
> 
> Once you have a general knowledge of whats out there and the various styles of investing/trading you will probably find that somethings interest you more than other. Just follow your nose.
> 
> Only thing to keep in mind during your journey is no method is a short cut to expertise. They all take time and work.




Thanks for the reply TH - there is certainly heaps on the forum to read besides all the various other sites - ASX, Comsec etc etc etc.  My thoughts at the moment are putting some into long term (what is the general feeling here on managed funds, which is what the bank are talking to me about?), and start the short term trading with a lesser amount until I get the hang of it. 

 I understand they all take time and work and that I need to understand how it all works and why, and I'm happy to put the time in as I find it fascinating.  However,  I got a CD from a company called Just Shares which seemed pretty explanatory on the basic stuff, there is then the complete course of about 5 CDs which costs around $950 which takes you further and is supposed to get you to the stage where you feel confident actually starting to trade.  Has anyone done this course, or similar, and if so do you feel it's worth the money.  

 Jan


----------



## Trembling Hand (27 July 2008)

janmaree said:


> .......some into long term (what is the general feeling here on managed funds, which is what the bank are talking to me about?),



Just be aware that you can buy most manged funds just like a stock on the ASX and pay $20-$30 brokerage. Many "advisers" will charge you trailing commissions based on Capital for the same thing!!!!


janmaree said:


> However, I got a CD from a company called Just Shares which seemed pretty explanatory on the basic stuff, there is then the complete course of about 5 CDs which costs around $950 which takes you further and is supposed to get you to the stage where you feel confident actually starting to trade.




"complete course of about 5 CD"s  "which costs around $950" .

Where does the confidence come from? Some dude pointing out trading 101 cliches. Are they so confident they will give you a money back guarantee??


----------



## PeterJ (27 July 2008)

before you spend/waste your hard earned $

do some reading
2 books i live by..
1/ Exploding the Myths by Frank Watkins
(available from Protrader.com.au)

2/ Secrets for Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets 
by Stan Weinstein (available from Moneybags.com.au)

both books are cheap !
and you will learn how to look after your own $

cheers

Peter


----------



## janmaree (27 July 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys........I will take it on board and do my own research through reading and sites like this


----------



## Julia (27 July 2008)

janmaree said:


> (what is the general feeling here on managed funds, which is what the bank are talking to me about?),
> 
> Jan



Hello Jan,

I'd be very cautious about going with managed funds recommended by your bank.  Almost always these will be handled by the Bank's  investment arm and will be recommended to you because of the fees that will flow through to the bank's coffers.  And understand that if you invest in managed funds you will be paying a quite high percentage to the Fund Manager regardless of whether you make a profit.  e.g. they are all reporting negative returns for this financial year, but will have certainly still extracted the same percentage of capital in fees from members.

I'd really suggest you hold on to your money right now.  Maybe wait until some confidence is restored.


----------



## patrick k (28 July 2008)

HI, 
 I have been reserching stocks and different trading styles for a shorttime now and stumbled aross this web. WOW what a wealth of knowledge that the peopleon here share; I wish I found this years ago. I am investigating option trades and I am now begining to understand that I have missed out on potential dollars over the years. if anyone would like to guide me towards learning the option trade I would appreciate it. or is there any trading courses that are widely accepted thanks


----------



## DennisTheTrader (28 July 2008)

patrick k said:


> ....if anyone would like to guide me towards learning the option trade I would appreciate it. or is there any trading courses that are widely accepted thanks




Hi Patrick

There are plenty of books out there you can learn from. And I'm sure there are lots of free material on the net. 

- Keep it simple at the start and learn the basics on how options work. Dont bother with books that explain how gamma, theta, etc are calculated. 

- Then just pick a few option contracts and Watch how the option price moves in relation to the stock price, and the option expiry date. 

- When you're more familiar with it, you can start reading up on the different strategies that can be used (spreads, covered calls, etc). 


good luck with it!


----------



## maxrisby (4 August 2008)

Hi there I am new here, it looks to be a very interesting and informative place. ihope to learn, share and profit with you all.

Max


----------



## Fishbulb (6 August 2008)

hi

not exactly "new" to trading. my first attempt at making a living at eod trading ended with my breaking even and taking a break of five years while i concentrated on other things. 

well, i'm back, and this time i'll be taking no breaks. 

hope to learn a lot in the meantime on this site, and from others.


----------



## Chameleon.Saint (6 August 2008)

Hey guys.
I am new to the forum and shares.
Hopefully I as many of you will gain some knowledge here and eventually share some (no pun intended).


----------



## Locky99 (6 August 2008)

Hi All, 

I have only recently starting trading CFD's for only about 6 months and definitely consider myself a newcomer to the game.  I love the thrill of trying to pick the market & price movements and ultimately trying to make some money in process.  I have been struggling to find myself in good trades lately and I am becoming continually more frustrated by my lack of success.  Can't seem to take a trick at the moment with getting stopped out of trades etc, not sure if I just need a change of luck or just been getting myself into bad trades, probably both!  

Anyway decided to join up to the forum so I can swap ideas, technical analysis ideas and information with your guys and hopefully swing back the favour to more good trades!


----------



## dropbear (13 August 2008)

Howdy folks .I nearly bought an AUSSIE ROBB system until i found ASF.
I have been werking my way thru the maze of posts and trying not to get a brain cramp.
Then i looked at TI  and gleaned from the wise ones that give of their time to help us newbees.

Just wanna say that i appreciate your posting your (achievments)+ mistakes so we try and not make the same ones.
Cheers.


----------



## dodox (13 August 2008)

Hey everyone! I'm new here.

Currently here to learn as much as I can so I can start trading(and hopefully make some money from it). Stumbled across this forum by accident, but have found it to be such a great learning resource that it is taking up alot of my working hours, hence the time of my post right now!

Looking to learn as much as I can!


----------



## Chameleon.Saint (13 August 2008)

Hey great forum.
I enjoy reading everyone's comments and it helps with my own research.
Like many I have only just started so I am as fresh as it comes.
I opened an account with Bell Direct and I have been researching as much as I can over the last few weeks on where to start.
I am very excited and looking forward to the ride.

Cheers guys

Saint


----------



## finvik (14 August 2008)

*Newbie!*

hi this is Vik! a newbie to this forum. working as a finance executive with a leading hospital in it fin dept. stockmarket is something that has always lured me. so i am here...
hope to share and learn a lot from you guys
Vik


----------



## electronicmaster (16 August 2008)

Hello 

I have just started to learn the basics about Day Trading, Swing Trading, Investing, Money Management, Fundamental Analysis, Technical Analysis and legally reducing TAX.

I'll soon be reading up on property Investing later this year.

I'm currently doing my very first simulated trading, using the ASX share market game under the user electronicmaster.

One day I would like to day trade while also investing.  But I still have a lot to learn. 

My current goal is to see if I can average a simulated $1000.00 return while day trading alone.  Thats not to say that I will try and do that in real day trading.  But I will see if it is possible or not, by the end of this year while using proper money management skills.

I also have an interested in a project I found on Youtube.  It is a  challenge to trade with a starting capital of $500.00 US.  Apparently this requires and tests the money management skills.


----------



## harrisonhan (16 August 2008)

electronicmaster said:


> Hello
> 
> I have just started to learn the basics about Day Trading, Swing Trading, Investing, Money Management, Fundamental Analysis, Technical Analysis and legally reducing TAX.
> 
> ...




hi,I'm freshman at Australia Stock Market.
hope to learn more skills on Technical Analysis.


----------



## Maybe (19 August 2008)

Hi guys

My first time here, hope i don't get to lost.....I'v been trading for about 7 years and some days i do wonder why...lol...

Certainly does your head in sometimes.....


----------



## white_crane (25 August 2008)

Hi.  I'm new to here and new to trading too.  I've started the learning curve, reading and doing the free online ASX courses etc, but I'm hoping to learn a lot more.  This looks like a great place.

I also think that trading is something that I could enjoy (as well as hopefully make a little money from).

white crane


----------



## brianwh (28 August 2008)

Hi All

Like others on this thread I am new. But perhaps unlike a lot others I am retired and receive an allocated pension. The financial adviser and the Macquarie Wrap arrangement that the adviser has put me in charge me in excess of $1000 per month to operate this (although since their fees are based on a percentage of the funds under management, there fees have been falling!!!). For reasons that are probably obvious, I am moving to a SMSF which will contain a significant number of Aussie shares. I am going to start another thread in the hope that I can link up with other investors in a similar position.

Cheers. Am finding great info on this site in the short time I have been browsing.


----------



## Greg71 (28 August 2008)

Hi,

I used to be here under a different name "AnalysisParalysis", but due to a change of ISP (thus email account), I had to sign up again.

Greg.


----------



## prawn_86 (28 August 2008)

Welcome to all the new members on behalf of the mods and admin.

Be sure to get to know how to use the search and advanced search functions, which can be found at the top right of the page. If you have a questions its probably already been asked so have a search for it first, you will find it invaluable.

Happy trading/investing 

Prawn


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (28 August 2008)

G'day,

I'm not a beginner, but I am new on the forum so  Hi


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 August 2008)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> G'day,
> 
> I'm not a beginner, but I am new on the forum so  Hi




Welcome and don`t forget to dial a sis.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (28 August 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Welcome and don`t forget to dial a sis.






Thanks


----------



## Investor123 (28 August 2008)

Hi, I am new in this forum. 

Previously I was working as commodities sales in a bank. Now working as investment manager in a hedge fund. 

I hope to contribute some quality trading ideas in my this dynamic forum.


----------



## Hendrik (28 August 2008)

Hi everyone!

Im a young novice investor who's interested in technical analysis and day trading, my knowledge base is little but im always looking at new ways of learning.

My goal is to be successful in the long term and gain income from trading that i can live on (like everyone!).

Nice meeting you all.


----------



## dotocom (29 August 2008)

Hi guys, I joined a while ago but I've been slacking. Need to learn about the share market more. Hope to get some good advice/info here!


----------



## johenmo (29 August 2008)

dotocom said:


> Hi guys, I joined a while ago but I've been slacking. Need to learn about the share market more. Hope to get some good advice/info here!




Read this thread....
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=864


----------



## fimmwolf (31 August 2008)

hi folks

I'm not trading yet, just trying to comprehend many of the complexities of technical and fundamental analysis. 

I also lack the starting capital, but i'll get there. I hope 

I have been reading the forums for about a month and found many of the posts here useful, particularly those that suggest recommended reading material and websites like investopedia.com

cheers


----------



## SQUIZ (2 September 2008)

Giday all,

Making a try at Trading & paid employment say 50/50

Hope your targets are hit and Stops are close.

cheers,  Peter


----------



## LinkMarket08 (3 September 2008)

jeromejf said:


> Thanks for moving my post ... navigation is a bit  hard here




Hi There,
Which stock have you invested in?


----------



## Jewels (3 September 2008)

Question: Can any body tell me if it is possible to find out which brokers are buying/selling a particular stock on a particular day? Is there a way of finding out if a particular broking house is pushing a particular stock?
Thanks. J.


----------



## CAB SAV (8 September 2008)

Jewels said:


> Question: Can any body tell me if it is possible to find out which brokers are buying/selling a particular stock on a particular day? Is there a way of finding out if a particular broking house is pushing a particular stock?
> Thanks. J.




Jewels, can I call you Family, don't think you will find on any paticular day but they do definately push stocks. Not going to go into detail other than to say I had a go at one yesterday. (good mate wanted to sell a stock last week & the broker advised against), it's down 15%.


----------



## phatpleasure (8 September 2008)

Hi guys,

been in shares for 2weeks now.
Very very new; knew next to nothing.

Did some moderate research, already purchased shares from 3 companies, of which 2 was advised by a friend. 
Total invested is very small; However I learn quicker when there is SOME money involved =)
I hope to x2-x5 within a year.

invested:
NSL $4.1, CAG $1.7, LNC (purchased at $4.55, can see some short term success coming along)

I'm also interested in OVERSEAS investment...
China, India, Russia? seems to be where the BIG money is at.
what are your thoughts?


----------



## Flip (12 September 2008)

I'm saving up for a deposit for a house. I'm starting from scratch so it will be some time before I get enough, so I thought for the first year I'll buy some blue chips and hold and in the meme time teach myself more about investing and eventually trading. 
I am focusing mostly on reducing my spending: putting $250-$400 away a week out of $550 - $700 ($260 expenses [$150 rent, food,  utility, whatnot]  $40 goes into the ether) I work as a process worker and just got an $80 pay rise which will go into saving/investing as well. 

so yeah here I am.

25/m/Newcastle nsw...

//-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

oh, I have been at this for 5 months now. I have $6000 worth of shares (mostly ORG) and $1000 in a term deposit +bill money. I bought 1K of PEN as a spec and will watch and see what it does over the next couple of years, I don't want to risk too much money though. I'm thinking that I could use the first home buyers savings plan to hold half of what I save and invest the rest myself on companies that have a good track record. I'm thinking consumer goods for my next company: what do you think (for a 2-4 year time-frame)?
when it comes time to buy a home I'll probably sell off the shares but keep the ones that perform the best. hopefully I would be in a better position to determine what to do at that point.


----------



## Calliope (13 September 2008)

The fool sayeth 'put not all thy eggs in one basket'...but the wise man sayeth 'put all your eggs in one basket, and watch the basket.'

Mark Twain

The brokers will tell you to diversify. Well they would, wouldn't they? 

My only advice is to latch on to something we can't do without and is not renewable. My favourites are the fossill fuels. The demand for coal, gas and oil will increase far into the forseeable future.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (13 September 2008)

phatpleasure,
hey...
to be honest I would not worry about investing in those countries...
The Aussie stock market is perhaps one of the best in the World to invest in (im a kiwi), and China, India, and Russia are all complicated...
they are too risky... Perhaps you can pursue this path, buth just one step at a time.. spend at least the next year on aussie stocks only...
I dont think id ever invest in Russia, its far too corupt...

.^sc


----------



## newanimal (17 September 2008)

Hello. I'm a semi-novice trader (made some $ and lost it in commodities a few years back) Been lurking a while on this forum and learning much. Studying Tom Williams book atm. A real eye opener. Great forum. Glad to find it.


----------



## tupens (17 September 2008)

hey im new to this site, im 22 havent started trading real money as yet, want to get my facts right first, been looking at trading sofetware dvds, and have gone to a few seminars, but they sound way too good to be true, and they want like over 5k to join and to use there sofetware If anyone can give me some advice on where to start, is 20k too much to start off with?


----------



## deadset (17 September 2008)

Hi everyone,

38/M/Sydney

I've been watching the market for awhile, and I've gotten into it now in the last 6 months and have already quickly learned some lessons.

Let me know when you think its reached the bottom, I might have some money left.

I've often sold and bought a day or two too early, so I'm selling before the rise has finished and I'm often buying a day early when the next day there are better prices.  So I'm getting a better feel for the timing of rises and falls now, well at least in my mind I am.

I often buy thinking its a long term deal, then I can't help but to sell if it gets higher than I think it would.  

At least I don't have to worry about capital gains tax right now.

So if it goes down, do you sell and then buy something else that'll rise quicker, do you increase your stake, or do you hold on forever ?  I've tried all methods.

I was starting to think that a good investor is someone with big balls who panics alot, judging by what I see on the trades.  Now I'm starting to see that often its best to wait and let people panic for awhile, then step in later, but also acknowledge that sometimes its good to panic and sell quick as well.

So how much lower will it go ?  Looking into my crystal ball, I see oil going into the 80's then going right back up to $100 for awhile.  The US economy situation and housing, I'll wait for news on that.  Just speculating, I can't see it going much lower than 4000, I guess we'll find out soon.

I came in thinking I'll be a long term trader only, however, I'm finding that I like the cut and thrust, brutality and ruthlessness of short term trades, but I'm trying to build fixed holdings on some of the big dividend payers as well when the timing is right.

I don't like Monday and Friday on the market, Monday, because you don't know what will happen on Monday US time, and Friday, because you don't know what may happen over the weekend.  I'm sure if someone analysed it though, these are probably the best days for gains the following trading day.


----------



## Trembling Hand (17 September 2008)

deadset said:


> I don't like Monday and Friday on the market, Monday, because you don't know what will happen on Monday US time, and Friday, because you don't know what may happen over the weekend.  *I'm sure if someone analysed it though, these are probably the best days for gains the following trading day*.



 No they would probably come to the conclusion not to give a toss about the US overnight moves.


----------



## Verbose Pelican (17 September 2008)

Hello folks,
I have been lurking in this forum for several weeks now and have found the commentary very interesting and useful.  I have been reading/researching CFDs for the last month and have just started paper trading this week.  I have $5000 capital to get started, but want to prove the concept first.  Finding that i am learning something new every day. Am planning to adopt a conservative approach so that i am never risking more than $200/300 per trade.  I look forward to making a positive contribution here.


----------



## Trembling Hand (17 September 2008)

Verbose Pelican said:


> Am planning to adopt a conservative approach so that i am never risking more than $200/300 per trade.




How did you get to that amount..... 4% - 6%


----------



## Nashezz (17 September 2008)

conservative would be < 2% or $100 per trade on 5k


----------



## Verbose Pelican (17 September 2008)

Yes, quite right - revised conservative approach = $100.
Slightly embarrassed.....


----------



## blubrick (18 September 2008)

*Another n00b delurks.*

G'day all,

I've been lurking here on and off (mostly off) for some 6-odd months but recent developments have piqued my interest, so here I am.

After 25 years of blissful ignorance of financial markets, I became interested and set up a small SMSF about two years ago. It's the only trading capital I have at the moment and as a n00b, I'm sticking to FPO's, so I'm limited to trading long.  Fortunately, I'm out of the market right now.

I would say that I am more interested in medium- to long-term trading (weeks & months) and am more comfortable studying charts than fundamentals.  

But for the moment, I'm happy to sit on the sidelines watching the carnage unfold and continuing to learn whatever I can from wherever I can.  

Cheers,

blubrick


----------



## pencil (19 September 2008)

Hi All

I am new to posting messages etc but am keen to see what this type of forum has to offer  - I am working full time , have Comsec account and am a reasonably experienced investor - also a dormant CFD account (due to losses) so not such a good trader

I am keen to get back on the horse - preferably trading FX and am wondering what  other new FX traders experienced.  

I have opened a practice account but the chart does look  so good so I was thinking of using multiple screens on the PC  - 

Any do's and donts would be appreciated.  

regards


----------



## Brumbie (20 September 2008)

G'Day All

new to all this  
had an up and down month so far (down 3k for last 30 days)  
but looking for some nice gains Monday.
i am mainly a technical trader ,and would love any advice on location of threads of any stocks moving down in channels. 

Regards Marty


----------



## Rookie_Trader (24 September 2008)

Hi all.

Im 22 years old and very new to the market.

Im a mechanical engineering student in perth and i work as a drafter to support my trading 

my portfolio consists of only 150 NAB bought at 24.95 so hoping to expand and learn from that.

cheers.


----------



## tomsum (29 September 2008)

Hi there! 

I'm very new to share trading (surprise surprise).

I'm really interested in short term trading, I am 20 years old. I made a bit of money when I was about 16 buying oil shares that eventually started drilling. I used the profits to buy-in to NRT and VCR which have since flopped the last couple of years. I have decided I will leave it all there until the companies either go under or make it above what I brought them for in the first place.

I have also since invested in 300 odd SUN shares as a more stable venture.

I will be searching for some beginner advice amongst the forums, but I'm sure there is already a multitude of threads with helpful tips. See you around 

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## marcadrian (29 September 2008)

30/M/Sydney

Had managed funds and investment properties in the past. Sitting on a decent lump of cash inside my SMSF to trade with. What works for me:

- Medium term trading (Roughly 8 week positions) is exciting enough with just the right level of involvement and time per day to trade
- Trading should be learnt in the following order - stocks long, CFDs short/long, options and FX.
- Avoid going long unless the market is also trending up. Say, XJO trading above its 30wEMA for 4 weeks. Be patient and avoid the urge to trade for the sake of trading.

I'm fortunate that I can wait and sit on my cash until the market trends up again, at which point I will probably use SPA3CFD through my SMSF to trade mechanically.

I think trying to trade this market without experience and a big bank roll is going to seriously tarnish your will to continue trading. To all the beginners... avoid the heartache and stick your money in raboplus for now. (Or paper trade until you are blue in the face).

Cheers


----------



## stath (29 September 2008)

Hi you all, 

Have found the threads on this forum interesting and informative. Looking to somehow build some wealth, and reduce my debts, if that's at all possible. 

No particular interest in any type of investments. Just looking to read and learn.


----------



## johnhcorby (29 September 2008)

Newbe Visiting, just trying to get a handle on where my Super money has gone....


----------



## Nimbin (1 October 2008)

*Hello fellow n00bs*

I worked as a mid-office software goon in Docklands & Square mile for years but never traded, dipped my toe in the market this week with a nibble at some ETFs, intending to keep trading, mostly going for fundamentals and growth... Am basically ignorant, but this looks like a great forum to fix that issue


----------



## ck13488 (3 October 2008)

been reading around on this site for for a while and decided to finally sign up.

20yo mech eng student but deffered and working till next year when i might change degrees to dare i say it commerce 

always had an interest in investing stemming from grandparents but only recently had some spare $$ to invest myself after constant setbacks.
started smaller than most would reccomend ($1k) but knew it was a good time to get in (WBC <$21). keen to keep reading up and expand my knowledge. 

atm trying to decide what my next move is and how much i should save up before i do something. currently got my savings in 8%pa eSaver account....


----------



## gawithjets (3 October 2008)

Hi all-new to the share market,in the past my only investment has been property but at 38 years of age have realised it's time to try other strategies as well.Have a very limited knowledge of the market and am keen to learn as much as possible.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (3 October 2008)

Hey to all the newbies...
ck13488,
theres nothing wrong with being a commerce student... its one of the easier degrees and thats where the money is at...
...
Most important questions you 'new cats on the block' want to ask yourselves...

1)what type of risk profile do I want?.... How much am I prepared to lose?...

2)what sort of stocks am I going to invest in?... ie, which sector...

3)what are future expectations on the future of the companies revenue streams, or the price it recieves for its goods/services?

dont complicate the issue... find your strategy that works for you and stick to it... if you think hard enough you will find something that works for you in a rising market, or a falling market, (perhaps not a crashing market if you are going long)...
a recently new poster here 'BESB's player' has a good strategy that works every time if applied properly...
for abit of insight, check out how he does it...

.^sc


----------



## erichmj (6 October 2008)

Hi all,

 I'm new to share trading, start about a month ago.
I've engineering background and now I am doing the
actuarial stuides. 

 nice to meet you all.

Eric


----------



## bluerose85 (7 October 2008)

Hi all, 
My name is My ( funny isnt it ? ^^) 
I'm doing master of finance, will sit for CFA next June, I have some years trading experience but not in Oz market, so i'm newbie here. I'm looking for someone to chat about stock market, share info and books.


----------



## atlas (11 October 2008)

Hey everyone !

I am Seb from french country and I am 31 years old .
For the instant , I trie to learn the AFL (Amibroker Formula Langage) .

NB : hungry for simples tutos on this langage .

example :
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7206 

Good tuto for the beginners !!


----------



## Blast (15 October 2008)

Hi all,

24yr old newb here to introduce myself.

Like many here, I'm not sure what I'm doing as yet, but I figure putting some money on the market will force me to learn it all rather quickly (or perhaps teach me some hard lessons...)  

I've been awesome at the AFL dreamteam comp for years in making money, so hopefully there is some cross over in skills!

My first stock was about 2000 of MCR yesterday, it's done alright today... trying not to get too excited about it in only my second day of this.

~Blast


----------



## Linh0511 (15 October 2008)

Hi, I'm a little girl from Vietnam. I'm studying in Melbourne @ Monash Uni, Banking & finance. Nice to see all you, guys.

Have you ever heard about : credit advance from a sell order? Please give me more idea about that @ my post http://https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=349772#post349772

Thanks so much for you help    :


----------



## n95girl (17 October 2008)

Brand new to forums and haven't traded or invested yet.  

Made a decision to invest in shares last week, so here I am, playing share market games online and reading forums like this before I decide to do anything.  

I want to learn as much as I can and understand what it is that I am supposed to be looking for when i decide to trade.  Still have no clue!  They say research which is very valid but how, where, who.  That is what I am in the process of working out.

When I know how to research responsibly and read graphs and predict reasonabley well, I guess I will jump in and splash out on some shares 

Until then, Keep up the great posts and will let you know how I am doing.


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 October 2008)

n95girl said:


> Brand new to forums and haven't traded or invested yet.
> 
> Made a decision to invest in shares last week, so here I am, playing share market games online and reading forums like this before I decide to do anything.




Hi, i`m wysiwyg (pronounced wizz-e-wig) and thought I could help by typing that, once you have determined your own objectives, the site has a post search-function to find which specific subject/topic you are seeking.

For specific threads there is the advanced search function with which you can use for key-word/s in thread titles.

Good luck.


----------



## brhemail (22 October 2008)

HI. I am thinking of starting to trade and thought this would be a good place to start to learn a few thing before I jumped in and blew my hard earned cash. Thinking of doing eminis/futures trading. Can anyone tell me if there is any good mentored programs out there on the net? Prefferably Australian based. Is it worth paying for a live trading room with pro trader calls?
Any other comments would be greatly appreciated.
ps. I have about A$5000 to play with.


----------



## Trembling Hand (22 October 2008)

brhemail said:


> HI. I am thinking of starting to trade.....
> 
> Thinking of doing eminis/futures trading. Can anyone tell me if there is any good mentored programs out there on the net? ..........
> 
> ps. I have about A$5000 to play with.




If there was the first thing they would tell you is 5 g's is about 10 times not enough to trade.


----------



## erevan (24 October 2008)

Brand new to this.
I am interested in investing, saving, whatever.
I have around 10k available to invest at the moment, though I am really not sure where to even start..
Advice please !!!


----------



## prawn_86 (24 October 2008)

erevan said:


> Brand new to this.
> I am interested in investing, saving, whatever.
> I have around 10k available to invest at the moment, though I am really not sure where to even start..
> Advice please !!!




Welcome to ASF, research is the first step to anything and ASF is a great resource.

I suggest you read the site rules and guidelines and then get to know how to use the 'advanced search' function, its an invaluable tool.

Also check out the Beginners Lounge, as if you have a question it has probably already been asked and then answered.

Remember take your time and preserve your capital...


----------



## benhua (24 October 2008)

Hi all,

I'm Benoit from France and i'm interested in the ASX at this stage.
To begin, i plan to spend just a little bit for market education purpose.
And then, we'll se how it goes (or not) 

Bonne chance a tous


----------



## fairdinkum (26 October 2008)

hello everybody!

I'm Pat from Berlin.

Have been to Australia in 2006/07 and loved the place! made some bucks in drilling. bought some aussie shares - hope they do better in the long-term than they do at the moment. (not the only one I guess.)

have been lurking around here for quite a while. I think its a pretty good website. heaps of information to be found!

at the moment I'm studying geology - hope I'll be back to Australia rather soon.

regards, Pat


----------



## Vman5 (29 October 2008)

Hi!

I am 18, got about $2k to invest, and was very eager to invest after this crash, but posts have informed me that it may go down further, but their is no sign of an uptrend, which has been valuable information, things don't pop up when BHP falls 50%.

Anyway I have been following the stockmarket for about 4 years and my knowledge is building and finally have enough capital to invest.

Finally ASF is excellent!

Cheers


----------



## virago (30 October 2008)

Hi Wysiwyg,

welcome to the forum, 'what you see is what you get' here in ASF.


----------



## virago (30 October 2008)

erevan said:


> Brand new to this.
> I am interested in investing, saving, whatever.
> I have around 10k available to invest at the moment, though I am really not sure where to even start..
> Advice please !!!




Welcome to the forum, first thing to start is with educating yourself, paper trade will also help.


----------



## nulla nulla (30 October 2008)

I recommend you buy some books on share trading & charting. Also check the daily newspapers. Some of the regular writers have a fairly good grip on what is happening in the market, both generally and in specific sectors. Reading, watching and paper trading first will help you prepare for putting your money in.


----------



## robinsoa (30 October 2008)

Hi,
My name Andrew, 37 from Adelaide.

I just did my first trades over the last couple of weeks.
I had $20K so I split it between some mainly blue chip stocks (BHP, STO, ARG, CSL, TLS, WOW and TOL). 
I have just started doing research on everything  - maybe I should have done that before trading - oh well I figured one way to learn was to jump straight in.
I also have 20K of issuer sposored STG shares from my old job I just got the boot from, and a few NHF ones from the demutualisation 

This site looks great and will help my learning big-time


----------



## Geoff (30 October 2008)

Hi all, having a bit of a lurk to see if trading is for me.  Considering having a dabble in the market to try and learn some things but unless I'm confident about making a good return, I'm probably better off sticking everything in the mortgage to reduce the interest I'm paying.  Still, I might have a play with $5k or so and see what happens.


----------



## aohx075 (9 November 2008)

Hi everyone~,

My name's Andrew and I'm a 25 year old. I've got about 10k to use for trading. I'm actually interested in the day-trading rather than long term investment into stocks.

Right now I'm trying to figure out what market is right for me and what instruments I'd want to trade in i.e. if I want to trade options, CFDs or on the Forex market. I'd appreciate it if anyone could point me to any information or people's experiences on different day-trading. 

As I'm working full-time, my plan is to be able to trade either on the weekends or after work. If I can see some considerable success from trading, then I might start thinking about switching to trading full-time.

Thanks!


----------



## Bafana (10 November 2008)

New here and looking forward to learning a lot from your accumlated wisdom before engaging in the market(s). Thought it was bout time to start doing something other than unit trusts, term investments and small town real estate that even though it looks good on paper it doesn't bring me money stream and still got to chase a paycheck.

Suggestions on start up books greatly appreciated.


----------



## Redwings (12 November 2008)

Hey guys!

Decided to find out more about the world of stock! Have been lurking around the forums and reading up lately. Exciting times we're in to say the least.... 

Happy trading!


----------



## sly (13 November 2008)

Hey guys. 32 yo from the south coast of NSW. just getting started on the investing road.


----------



## choice1 (13 November 2008)

Hey guys, figured I should introduce myself. I'm 20 and studying accounting/finance at uni. I actually originally found this place/started getting interested in it from a platinum pursuits lecture. Decided I'd check online to see what he's teaching and what people thought (before spending 7k) ...saved me an expensive lesson.


----------



## shanewild85 (14 November 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm 23 and am completely new to this - haven't done so much as find a broker yet. Any recommendations?


----------



## prawn_86 (14 November 2008)

Welcome to all the new members, great to see ASF is still growing 

Your first port of call should be the site rules and guidelines, which can be found at the bottom of every pages.

Secondly, learn how to use the search and advanced search functions. If you have a question its probably been asked before.

Welcome to ASF 

Prawn


----------



## gismo (26 November 2008)

Hi, I'm an Aussie expat in Japan and have some stocks already in OZ and the US. Now I want to learn how to re-coup my losses! Probably sounds familiar! 

Anyways looking forward to reading and posting here.


----------



## michael_t_f (26 November 2008)

Hi, I am 26 looking at getting into shares been watching things and lurking on different sites for about a year, bought a house at 19 when they were throwing loans at us sold up in 2004 as I could see we were at an unsustainable high, now live on the Gold Coast. 
Any advice will be taken on board.thankyou.


----------



## seddy (27 November 2008)

Hi All,

New to trading. Hope to learn from all the experienced traders out there... and share success/disaster stories in the process


----------



## inenigma (28 November 2008)

Hi,

Yada Yada Yada
Blah Blah Blah

Oh Sh*t, that didn't work either !!!!


----------



## Tatts (28 November 2008)

Hi everyone,
new to trading and am just looking for any advise i can pick up from the site.
Thanks,
Tatts


----------



## Vizion (28 November 2008)

Hi been lurking and learning for a while now and decided to join the party 
Enjoyed all i have read so far especially the "houses prices to fall for years" posts  :jump:


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 December 2008)

Hello I joined a long time ago but havent posted for a while. Im still learning and I hope I can make some long term investments for rewards in the future.
I am primarily interested in soft/hard commodities, biotechs and media stocks.

I know there are plenty of wise ASF members who may help point me in the right direction.

Great site BTW


----------



## Lammii (2 December 2008)

hey everyone!
i'm 22 and just graduated electrical engineering.
after doing an investment algorithm as my undergrad thesis i've gotten really interested in the markets, but never traded yet.
so here i am to learn and one day contribute!


----------



## tab96 (2 December 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just getting started in investing in stocks.  Havn't yet invested but have the cash ready to go, as soon as I can get an solid outlook of the prospects from here on out.

Hope to be informed by your posts and hope your informed by mine.

Cheers,
Tim.


----------



## Illuminated one (2 December 2008)

Hello all, I'm just starting out( At the worst possible financial outlook), And I am very keen to learn how to be successful in the stock market, I have been in business for a while but never really had much interest in trading until a good friend of mine, who works for Joseph Palmer & Sons Stockbrokers (Est 1872) sparked my interest.

I hope to learn as much as i can from these forums and apply them to my trade, first i will do some dummy runs and see how i go, one thing is that i HATE gambling, but maybe there is some good solid stocks i can play around with.

Cheers


----------



## Asparagus (4 December 2008)

Here's a repeat of the past billion messages.
New to the site.
Started trading a couple months back. 
Think i'll keep it long term. Not sure yet.
Blah-dy blah blah.


----------



## mumsasscat (6 December 2008)

hi all . obviously new since i'm on this thread.  am getting on over the hill now but enjoying the empty nest as it were. so time for new interests to spark up (and time for my hard earnt bikkies to do something for me instead of the diddly squats ). hence learning about the stock market and seriously thinking of having a dabble or two or thirty .  to date have read a few books, been checking out some analysts blurb and ratings, looking at a heap of price charts, got myself a trading account and had a read of some of the threads on this site. so thinking i'm off to a good start without having actually done anything yet as i still have too many questions  will post some!!


----------



## IFocus (6 December 2008)

Hi guys welcome to ASF and to the markets.

I am always impressed with the young guys who come onto this forum and just ask focused quality questions. 

There are plenty of very good traders here at various levels that will more than help you.

Not that its important for the quality but keep asking questions it will speed things up, making person negative comments or observations will slow things down.

If I can suggest that you treat it as a long term project before committing money testing to death any ideas or methods. If you cannot paper trade to profit through testing then your results will be far worst in real life.

Markets can become an obsession, if you are young don't miss out on life in your youth you only get one shot at it where as the market will always be there providing limitless opportunities.

Good luck and good trading


----------



## atrix (8 December 2008)

Hey Traders,

Just beginning to scratch the surface of this trading business. A mate from work sparked my interest and now we always tend to drift into market conversation during the day!  I'm 20yo and i've recently moved back home, so my expenses will definitely be decreasing. I decided now would be a good time to get into the market so i've opened a trading account and purchased a small amount of CVN (Carnarvon Petroleum) shares. 

Doing some research into CVN, which is sounding good, i stumbled upon this site. I look forward to learning a lot more and hopefully being able to contribute in the future!


----------



## Chomp (10 December 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm new to the stock market, I dont hold any shares at the moment but looking to go into LIC'S maybe next year (once the volatility has calmed down a bit) so I can learn a bit more before I do anything really stupid.

Could anyone tell me if there are lics that specialize in the biotech sector?

Regards
Chomp


----------



## zekebe (10 December 2008)

Hello to everyone on the forums. 

Have been thinking about getting into stock trading for some time now and recently met someone who has sparked my interest enough to start actively following the markets. They pointed me to these forums as a good place to ask questions and learn a few things, so here I am, hope to be around for a while yet.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (10 December 2008)

zekebe said:


> Hello to everyone on the forums.
> 
> Have been thinking about getting into stock trading for some time now and recently met someone who has sparked my interest enough to start actively following the markets. They pointed me to these forums as a good place to ask questions and learn a few things, so here I am, hope to be around for a while yet.




Hello Zekebe,

Spend the next few years reading and learning from mentors etc.


----------



## awg (10 December 2008)

Chomp said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the stock market, I dont hold any shares at the moment but looking to go into LIC'S maybe next year (once the volatility has calmed down a bit) so I can learn a bit more before I do anything really stupid.
> 
> ...




Hi,

 Dont know of any that specialise in bio, but there is a listing of all LICs on ASX website, so u can research from there


----------



## Chomp (10 December 2008)

awg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dont know of any that specialise in bio, but there is a listing of all LICs on ASX website, so u can research from there




Thanks awg I will have a look.


----------



## Amungee (12 December 2008)

Hi,

21 years old, been lurking around this forum for over a year, decided to get involved. Pretty much an amatuer- small portfolio- looking to learn from the masters of the forum

cheers


----------



## dejayajay (18 December 2008)

First and foremost - keep a 30+ years chart beside you, so that you can really truly see whether the market is over or undervalued. (Try Commsec> Indexes> XAO> All Data).

If the market is overvalued, as it was since early 2007, every trade is a risky one, and you can, hopefully, have a defensive strategy to suit in place.

With the benefit of hindsight (how marvellous!), I would not have spent my time focussing on company profiles as if that was all that mattered.

I have, belatedly, realised that most of the professional advisors:

 1/ focus on, and present, charts going back only between 1 and 10 years,
 2/ are not old enough to have experienced the share price calamity of '87.

Good luck to all - hopefully I will have learned from my mistakes next time round.


----------



## RoszkoRR (19 December 2008)

Hi all,

Just recently joined ASF and have been amazed and interested by the degree of valuable knowledge tossed around. Like a few others, am aspiring to become a trader in the near future. I have just turned 21 and am entering into my 4th year B Commerce (Actuarial Studies +Finance)/ B Economics combined degree at UNSW. I hope to learn as much as I can from here.


----------



## greg5752 (19 December 2008)

am very new to trading and wondering if anyone had any current information on support/resistance lines for asx major stocks


----------



## zegna (22 December 2008)

Hi All - I'm new to trading and looking to put together some sort of trading plan.  I have  Metastock v9 with end of day data feed, and a Commsec account.  I've read Elder's Trading for a Living and Welcome To My Trading Room, and also seen some of Jim Berg's publications.

With the vast array of indicators and theories out there, it's hard to know where to start.  I'd welcome any tips on putting together a plan.

I'm also interested in thoughts on whether a newbie like myself should try position trading before atempting day trading.  

Oh yeah, and I'll look through this site, and make use of the search function 

Located in Perth WA.


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2008)

greg5752 said:


> am very new to trading and wondering if anyone had any current information on support/resistance lines for asx major stocks



You can google the terms and get a bunch of sites providing education on this. 

I've found this a good start.

http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.php?id=chart_school:chart_analysis:support_and_resistan

Once you know the theory, plot your own S&R.


----------



## Trembling Hand (23 December 2008)

zegna said:


> I'm also interested in thoughts on whether a newbie like myself should try position trading before attempting day trading.




Hi Zegna investigate/learn/practise/test whatever interest you. Don't take the line that there is one style you have to learn before moving onto another.

The only thing you have to do is survive long enough to find an edge. The only way to do that is by finding something that will keep you interested long enough to get through the tough times. (Oh and not blowing up)


----------



## Lone Wolf (1 January 2009)

G'day

Let me start by saying thanks to all the people who contribute to this forum, sharing your knowledge, experience and opinions. Because of you this place is loaded with great information. Ok, so with the brown nosing out of the way....

I'm 27 years old and looking for new ways to invest and make money. A couple of years ago I had saved up some cash and was looking for the best place to invest. I thought to myself, "I'm no financial expert, I studied electronics and telecommunications, not finance. I should hire someone who did study finance to show me the way." Sounded reasonable to me. So I went to a few seminars and signed up with a financial planner who did the whole 'buy and hold' method, invest in an ASX200 index fund, don't try to beat the market by picking the lows or the highs, just make money from the franked dividends and average yearly growth of 10%. Sounds ok, and for two years it did great... enter 2008.

The trouble with 'buy and hold' is there's no stop loss. The trouble with paying someone else to manage your money is that no one cares as much about your money as you do. So now I'm looking to take charge of my own investments and better protect myself from future market drops. My ultimate goal is to become a full time trader. But first I need a business plan, the required capital, and a well tested trading plan with positive expectancy. It'll be a long, probably bumpy road, but I look forward to the journey. I hope that someday I too will be able to contribute something worthwhile to this forum.


----------



## fapturbo (1 January 2009)

Hi all,

Just joined. Hope I can learn alot by being here.

I'm 36ys old and I live in Adelaide. Married with 2 Children.

Not sure what else there is to say.

I currently trade FX and have been trading FX for about 6 Months.

Still lots to learn and earn


----------



## roofa (1 January 2009)

Hello all,
Back again after dropping the lot in the tech boom, interested to see if i learnt anything from that experience!


----------



## Julia (2 January 2009)

Suggestion to all new people:
*Read the Brisconnections thread.*


----------



## noirua (2 January 2009)

Julia said:


> Suggestion to all new people:
> *Read the Brisconnections thread.*



Listen to Julia, she's a head screwed on person.


----------



## dit1 (2 January 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm completely new to trading.
Im 25 from Adelaide.
Am learning about forex trading at the moment and am looking to start up a real account soon. Have done really well on the paractice account.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated, this forum is great. I posted in the beginners to forex before i found this, if anyone can answer that post I'd really appreciate it.
I'm still not confident enough to know whether I'm doing well trading or it's just been luck!

Thanks for all the great information in this forum guys!!


----------



## Old Mate (8 January 2009)

Hi all,
I'm Brad, only just joined but have been lurking for a fair while. I started buying shares at the start of 2008 when I was 17. Mostly just buying and holding but am now playing around with a bit of money to make a quick buck and gain experience. I have learnt quite a bit from this forum and have to pass on my thanks to everyone who contributes their experiences and knowledge to this forum.
Regards, Brad


----------



## Jackpot (9 January 2009)

Hi guys

Been loittering around ASF for the past 6 months. Finally took the effort to register today. This is a great site with lots of valuable information.
Oh ya...supposed to introduce myself.
I am Jack. Just started trading for the past 6 months although I have been working in the financial sector for years. Not sure if I have chosen the right time to start given the market condition. Was thinking that stocks are cheap now so might be time to get in the market. Hmm...newbie thinking I guess 

Hope to learn more from you guys

cheers


----------



## Shtav1 (11 January 2009)

Hi people. I'm new to this site but not new to trading. Was a strong passion of mine when I began in 2000, and have had a few different positions in that time. Have been out of the market for awhile, (bar the bottom draw stocks) and have just entered into some new positions. My view and money is typically on the spec, but once the cash accumulates more I'll start getting into more safe, (but boring  positions. 
I am tired of phoning execs at companies for news so look forward to hearing yours and maybe learning a stack in the process.

All the best

Shtav


----------



## hobo-jo (11 January 2009)

Hi all, been loitering for around 18 months only recently started posting. Been learning a bit from here, thanks for that so far . I have spent the last 12 months reading, reading, reading. Recently I have bought some shares in TRY and physical PM. Looking to ride the next commodity move by taking positions in oil/agriculture/gold related stocks probably later this year. Looking to buy with a longer term view as opposed to day trading. I believe we will see further drops this year and plan on furthering my portfolio when I believe there are good value stocks available (without trying to catch the bottom as such).


----------



## gwillson (13 January 2009)

hi guys
yes I'm keen as mustard after 3 months of tuition from some experienced traders I met last year. got my feet wet when the market was turning so my trading records are all red. have only learnt some basic techniques [momentum mainly] and have only a small bank but feel positive about the market later this year. I think I will enjoy this forum.


----------



## Julia (13 January 2009)

This is now my mantra for all new investors.

*Read the Brisconnections thread.*


----------



## cuttlefish (14 January 2009)

Julia said:


> This is now my mantra for all new investors.
> 
> *Read the Brisconnections thread.*





Good idea Julia, and to be more direct  ... do not *ever* buy BCSCA stock *unless* you have read the product disclosure statement in intimate detail and are *fully aware* of the significant liability you are creating for yourself if you purchase.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 January 2009)

gwillson said:


> hi guys
> yes I'm keen as mustard after 3 months of tuition from some experienced traders I met last year. got my feet wet when the market was turning so my trading records are all red. have only learnt some basic techniques [momentum mainly] and have only *a small bank* but feel positive about the market later this year. I think I will enjoy this forum.



Wow I would be happy with owning a bank. Some serious income opportunity there.


----------



## rensenin (15 January 2009)

Hi all,
    Its a great forum you all have here. good to join you..

Iam from india and was doing trading(not fulltime) for a year or so in NSE. My trading pattern was not entirely thru TA. It was thru TA/news/rumor based. Made some money and lost as well.

As I had to concentrate more on my profession, had to stop trading. hence was out of the recent crash. now am in china and getting up some time to dedicate to learn TA and trade again. 

I have ODIN trading terminal and Ami for TA analysis. I had written some basic formulas on Ami. Wish to learn and contribute as well here..

regards
ren


----------



## viktoriya (16 January 2009)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Viki. 

I've been registered here since last year and finally decided to get off my bum and intro my self. I am quite new to trading (was in property investing for few years but got out just before the dive) and i only recently started doing actual trading. It's a whole another ball game when you put your money down, isn't it! So far so good; made few k (not without a headache ) and gained good experience but I realise every time I have LOTS to learn, hehehe. I/m a fan of technical analysis and have a set of rules I go by but at the moment who really knows what the market is doing...

I've done a lot of reading and researching on share trading and I must admit ASF has some darn good information so thank you to everyone who is sharing their knowledge!!! 

Viki


----------



## prawn_86 (16 January 2009)

Welcome once again to all the new members 

Its good to see ASF growing continually.

If you havn't already, I suggested you have a play around with the search function, which is located at the top right of your screen. Most stocks already have their own thread in which info/questions should be posted. And if you have a general question its probably already being asked. Plus it makes life easier for us mods if everything is in the right place 

Welcome once again


----------



## chandra2009 (27 January 2009)

Hi All,

 I am very new to trading and forum.. Hope I learn and share something here !

 Cheers

 Chandra


----------



## AbundantIncome (28 January 2009)

timelord said:


> Greetings all
> 
> Just started in Jan 07.  Making all the mistakes.  Paniced and sold PDN and took a big loss and then it bounced back.  Am learning heaps from the forums.  Nothing like losing your own money.




Hi there

Al's here. It is time to learn forex as share market is a bit jumpy. Could somebody show me the ropes with small account, setup and great trustworthy forex dealer ???

Much appreciated ...

Good luck in 2009

Thank you heaps ....


----------



## dkoleary (30 January 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum. I'm a 20 y.o. pharmacy student looking to study up on securities early in my life so I don't have to later.
I haven't traded live or demo yet but I have been reading a lot on forex, options and now stocks for the past year or so.

My goal is to be confident enough to start trading live by the end of this year.

Hope to get a lot out of this forum 

dkoleary


----------



## Nickj (30 January 2009)

Hi everyone,

Joined up a couple of weeks ago and I’ve been reading a lot of this forum, found it to be a great source of information. I’m fairly new to trading been making all the usual mistakes, hoping to one day be a profitable trader so at the moment I’m reading a lot of books, and in the process of getting familiar with my Amibroker.   

All the best
Nick


----------



## BillyIdol (7 February 2009)

New here (and fairly new to investing since 2007), any 20-30 year olds in Adelaide who invest, or am I the only one ? 

I'm looking to chat online / offline and hopefully have a meet-up / few pints and talk stocks / finance / economy.  Hope there's some interest, I need some new perspectives my own age !


----------



## prawn_86 (8 February 2009)

Welcome once again to all the new members 

Its good to see ASF growing continually.

BillyIdol, I'm in Adel, PM me if you want


----------



## robster (8 February 2009)

Hi Guys, I have just signed up and I have been spending alot of time browsing through the forums. I've learnt alot already. I don't really want to give up my 9-5 job and become a "full time trader" but i'm looking into very good service providers for my trading/investing.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## lindaf (15 February 2009)

Am going to start up an SMSF and am looking for advice about how to set it up myself. Seems like advisers want a few thousand dollars to set it up and the same again each year to do the accounts etc. so I was looking for ways to save money to use to invest instead. Have had shares for a number of years but have not done much trading except for buying and keeping.


----------



## Julia (15 February 2009)

lindaf said:


> Am going to start up an SMSF and am looking for advice about how to set it up myself. Seems like advisers want a few thousand dollars to set it up and the same again each year to do the accounts etc. so I was looking for ways to save money to use to invest instead. Have had shares for a number of years but have not done much trading except for buying and keeping.



As far as I know you can't do it yourself.  There are strict criteria to be met and the SMSF is a legal entity requiring a formal Trust Deed.
There is plenty of discussion here:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7558&highlight=Managed+Super+Funds


----------



## traderc (22 February 2009)

*Greetings*

Hi, my name is Christian and I thought I'd write a hello to everyone as my first post.

I've done a bit of stock trading in the past and am just starting to build another portfolio, hence my surfing the net for stock related information.

Anyway, just thought I'd say hi to everyone and I look forward to chatting in the near future.

Regards,


Christian


----------



## joey calzone (23 February 2009)

Greetings!

I've only really been trading off/on for about 1.5years. I come on Aussie Stock Forums now & then for a look around etc...

I'm tied up in MEO... so one can probably understand my current feelings  

Have dabbled in some Scalping trading and am keen to make it more regular when i have the funds... Would love some feedback/experiences with scalping from people?

thanks!


----------



## Trembling Hand (23 February 2009)

joey calzone said:


> Have dabbled in some Scalping trading and am keen to make it more regular when i have the funds... Would love some feedback/experiences with scalping from people?




Welcome Joey. What you scalping?


----------



## joey calzone (24 February 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Welcome Joey. What you scalping?




As in buying 100,000 shares of XXX at 0.10 and selling at 0.105 that same day for a $500 profit for example (this is of course an ideal world example)... this is, as far as i am aware, called scalping. But any i have done, has only been on a very small scale... a trade here and there.

?

Can anyone tell me their experience with buying shares at 0.001 and sellling them at the jump to 0.002 (100%) profit?  Being such high volumes, say if you were to trade with like $5000, what are the implications? Is it too good to be true?

Beginner questions...  i'm sure

thanks!

Joey


----------



## Trembling Hand (24 February 2009)

joey calzone said:


> As in buying 100,000 shares of XXX at 0.10 and selling at 0.105 that same day for a $500 profit for example (this is of course an ideal world example)... this is, as far as i am aware, called scalping. But any i have done, has only been on a very small scale... a trade here and there.
> 
> ?
> 
> ...



 Thats why I asked. Seems most of the pros who trade intraday don't do it with stocks for good reason, ASX stocks cost WAY to high. Opportunities for good Risk : Reward way too low

And many new to the game are attracted to doing what you have stated. A warning there?


----------



## joey calzone (24 February 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Thats why I asked. Seems most of the pros who trade intraday don't do it with stocks for good reason, ASX stocks cost WAY to high. Opportunities for good Risk : Reward way too low
> 
> And many new to the game are attracted to doing what you have stated. A warning there?




hm thanks for the comments, i will be careful!... So what actually happens if one attempts a buy of 5,000,000 @ 0.001? Would only a portion of the order actually get through?


----------



## Trembling Hand (24 February 2009)

Have a look here,

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13547


----------



## joey calzone (24 February 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Have a look here,
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13547




Gosh.

So FPO's don't come with this risk?


----------



## Trembling Hand (24 February 2009)

I would say forget the point of pennies stocks. they look great with you only needing 0.5 cent gain to make 5% but its more likely that you will make a 1.5 cent loss. These add up very quickly.

Every trade you should be looking at has to have an higher reward than risk at least 2:1 or you will not be around very long. Idealy 3 - 4 to 1.


----------



## MrCBee (27 February 2009)

Hi All

I am interested in learning about the E-minis (futures) market.

I would like to hear from experienced traders how you got involved and some pointers on getting started.

Information such as what you did to start out with regards to courses books websites etc 

Which market is best for beginners to trade Nasdaq 100, S&P 500,Dow, Euro 50?

Personal experiences, tips, advice

All help appreciated. 
Thanks Alot.


----------



## qprjames (4 March 2009)

Hi all....i'm very new to the game.....so getting some impartial advice of here has been invaluable. I've already made 1 post and the feedback was great. It will make very interesting to read back some of these comments in 5-10 years time so see if some of the predictions made on here ever come true! Good luck trading folks!


----------



## Kez180 (6 March 2009)

Hello all!

I thought my first post might as well be an introduction.

I'm a broke Commerce student majoring in 'Financial Planning' and 'Banking and Financial Services' at the University of Canberra (How funny is that). I have 2 classes left and I will graduate, both of those are getting done this semester, YAY! 

I also work full time as a mortgage broker Monday to Friday and have a second job on the weekend waiting tables. 

So why am I broke? Lots of reasons, cars I shouldn't have borrowed money for. Shares that I shouldn't have sold the car to buy. Teeth that were knocked out fighting that need to be replaced. (I should have become a dentist - License to print money) The list goes on. 

So hello all and I am sorry for going on so long...

~Kieran


----------



## billv (6 March 2009)

Hi everyone.

I've decided to join this forum because I want to increase my knowledge of shares trading.
I've just started my own Self Managed Superannuation Fund and I am looking forward to investing it wisely  

My super has been in cash since Nov 07 (phew how lucky was that....)
and I am now spending most of it buying a property (I am gearing to 70%) and the remaining money plus my salary sacrifice component (approx 20%) and my employer 9% contributions will be invested in shares or funds.

My gearing in this property means that I'm multiplying any capital gains by 3
so assuming prices will go up as they've done for thousands of years my super will get a good boost.

With my 30% deposit this property will be positive geared so it will be paying itself off and over time the rent will also be increasing so it be reducing the mortgage even further.

I still have a small shares portfolio but I think I'll scrap it and start fresh inside my super fund (because of the tax benefits)

Anyway, catch up with all of you later


----------



## hem9 (6 March 2009)

G 'Day Mates

New to the forums here - hoping to learn from you experienced guys the tricks and trade of investing.


----------



## shaunQ (6 March 2009)

billv said:


> My gearing in this property means that I'm multiplying any capital gains by 3
> so assuming prices will go up as they've done for thousands of years my super will get a good boost.




Or... alternatively, "My gearing in this means that I am compounding my capital losses by 3"



billv said:


> With my 30% deposit this property *will * be positive geared so it *will * be paying itself off and over time the rent *will * also be increasing so it (*will*) be reducing the mortgage even further.




Doesn't seem like you need to learn anything... you've got it all planned so just go and live the high life I reckon.


----------



## light bearer (8 March 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have been investing for the last couple of years and like many of you have had concerns over the falling Australian stock market.  I am investing for the long term (5-7 years) so perhaps in time and with the magic of compound interest i might realise a good return.  I am currently reinvesting all distributions.  

Having a diversified portfolio of fund managers and having a long term strategy in place i couldn't see the sense in paying for an expensive financial advisor anymore.  I don't believe they are completely trust worthy anyway considering all the kick backs and fees they receive. 

Let us all grow rich/richer together.


----------



## billv (8 March 2009)

shaunQ said:


> Doesn't seem like you need to learn anything... you've got it all planned so just go and live the high life I reckon.



I will, the only reason I am here is because I want to increase my knowledge on shares and trading but some permabears here are questioning my position on property so I had to give them some answers....


----------



## billv (8 March 2009)

shaunQ said:


> Or... alternatively, "My gearing in this means that I am compounding my capital losses by 3".




True, but it won't happen and even if I did have some capital loses they will be short lived because wages, inflation and rents will catch up and property prices will move upwards again.

Short term price movements are irrelevant to me.
My plan is to buy and hold for the next 15 years.


----------



## MrFlibble4747 (8 March 2009)

Hi all,

I'm such newbie I have not even started investing directly.

I'm lookng into moving into an SMSF out of ASGARD master trust super portfolio who I'm not happy with paying high fees with + a financial advisor who has proved to be incapable of doing anything effective except take the fees. 

 I'm looking forward to getting some good pointers.  

esuperfund looks promising  as a low  fee service. Any comments?


----------



## billv (9 March 2009)

MrFlibble4747 said:


> esuperfund looks promising  as a low  fee service. Any comments?




It does look promising, however, I chose not to go with them because their docs don't support property lending.

If you want you could give them a go and if you ever get stuck you can update your trust deed to cover other types of investment.


----------



## rja2439 (10 March 2009)

G'day All,

I've been reading this forum for about a year now and thoroughly enjoy doing so, but thought it's about high time I introduced myself! I'm definitely a newbie to it all and have been more recently doing as much learning as I possibly can since there will no doubt be some great opportunities in the near future in the market.

I currently own a pty ltd company from which I earn my day to day living but am seeking the knowledge an accountant tomorrow to determine if there are any advantages in creating a trust from which I can trade/invest from. I'm just about to write down a long list of questions to ask him (gotta make the most of the obligation free first appointments!). Does anyone have any recommendations of a good and not expensive accountant in Brisbane?? Feel free to PM me if you like.

Hope to share my experiences and learn from yours as time goes on.

Cheers


----------



## slowdown (10 March 2009)

Hello. Another newbie here. I'd like to be a value investor.

I have recently started trickling back into the safer end of the market just to be out of a 100% cash position. That said, I think we have a way to go down yet before we cross the bottom.

But once we all want to get out of cash and into real assets (once we get a price floor and figure out that real interest rates are zero) it will change up pretty quick methinks. We will have overshot by a long way at that point though.


----------



## Joe Blow (10 March 2009)

Welcome to all new ASF members! 

Please be sure to read our Code of Conduct, Posting Guidelines and Terms of Use, all of which you can find links to at the bottom of every page.

Don't forget to explore the site search function which you will find useful for tracking down threads on particular topics. This thread has some tips on how to make the most of it: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8380

Enjoy the forums!


----------



## MaverickTrader (11 March 2009)

Hello all - new to this forum and new to trading stock! Look forward to learing as much as i can


----------



## BearCub (12 March 2009)

Hi All,
My interest in trading began back in 1982 when i was living in Canada and sucessfully completed the Canadian Securities Course.  At the time though, i couldn't see myself working as a broker and decided to pursue other interests.  It was a few years before i got back into the swing of things... this time in the guise of a trader and took a TA course.  What FUN! Arrh... charts! Getting a 'picture' of all those numbers sure helped me and I made a few good plays mostly on the IPO side of the market.

Fast fwd to back here in Australia.

I have always been keen on the idea of having both financial freedom AND time freedom as my life style, so that's what i'm currently pursuing.

I chose to quit my day job 6 months ago...one of my better decisions (timing????)...and i'm now trying my hand at fx to generate monthly cash flow.  Thought i might 'have it' by now, but still it 'bites me' all too often. The frustration of the learning curve apparent some days.

I'm also looking into options trading but for the moment, just doing my homework. Which brings me to ask the question, do you or anyone out 'there' have any experience with Peter Shultz and  Options Success?

So this is me and i want to let you know that I love trading which as far as 'work' goes something that for a while i haven't been able to say.  It's soooo important to love what you're doing, actually it's vital to everything else. Steve Jobs of Apple Computers puts it in a special way.  Here's the direct link. 
Hmmmmm.....Not hyperlinking apparently. (ah, first post, that's why! Wonder who made up that rule?) 

Sorry people, you'll have to Google it.  It's his Stanford University 2005 speech to the Graduating Class.
Hope it's helpful to you.
Cheers,
BearCub


----------



## Trembling Hand (12 March 2009)

only three things i need..... Well then I cannot lose!! 

They are

1. setup a dodgy website
2. make outrageous claims
3. Spam people to take their money

easy success.


----------



## nunthewiser (12 March 2009)

blessem


----------



## nomore4s (12 March 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> only three things i need..... Well then I cannot lose!!
> 
> They are
> 
> ...




Sorry TH, I've already patented this template to success.

But I can sell you a franchise for a small fee.....


----------



## Trembling Hand (12 March 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Sorry TH, I've already patented this template to success.
> 
> But I can sell you a franchise for a small fee.....




Nah thats alright. I'm going to set up a better one. You will only need to know TWO things


----------



## MS+Tradesim (12 March 2009)

BearCub said:


> So this is me and i want to let you know that I love trading which as far as 'work' goes something that for a while i haven't been able to say.  It's soooo important to love what you're doing, actually it's vital to everything else.




Hi BearCub, I've never worked harder or put so much time into a 'job'/business as I do now as a trader. But at the same time I never consider it 'work'. I love what I do. I can't wait to get out of  bed each day (well, that depends on how late I got to bed) to get back to it.

I think that passion for it is important. If one doesn't have passion they will be likely to quit at the first or second major obstacle....and trading offers many major obstacles.

I think you have to love it, otherwise admit it's a hobby and go find work that you love. Sounds like you feel that too.

Good luck!


----------



## Nero64 (12 March 2009)

Hi All, 

I have been investing and trading for 14 months now. I had two years of savings from my full-time job and invested some and did CFD trading on the rest. 

I have just about seen it all in 1 year. From the last days of the bull market in Jan/Feb 2008 when prices would spike like crazy, to oil going to $150 / barrel and then falling liking a shooting star, to the DOW Falling 300 - 400 points in a minute after the 700b bailout got a no vote, to it shooting up 900 points in a session after the Nov lows.

I am an addict. Well I was. I used to trade full time during my day job and then come home and trade on candlestick chart patterns. Got used to the FTSE shooting down or up in the first 10 minutes of trading to generate liquidity. 

I wish I did economics and finance at school/Uni as it really does drive the world. 

Last year was a baptisim of fire. Learnt the hard way. Some nights no sleep and switching off to life and work when money was at risk and lost. I read some books before I started about the importance of capital managment and stop losses. Funny thing is I didn't use stop losses when it counted - like after Lehman Brothers going under. Lost lots of money. Even the best trader of all time - Jessie Livermore didn't use stop losses. What happened to him in the end. He killed himself. 

But I want to do this for another 30-40 years, so plenty of time to win it back - hopefully 

Looking forward to learning and making a contribution to this forum.


----------



## Lovey (12 March 2009)

G'day all,
I'm 37 and live in Batemans Bay with my wife and new born daughter (17th of Feb this year).
I've never had any experience in trading, and the only exposure to shares that I've ever had was a couple of de-mutualisations, NRMA & NIB (kept one lot and sold the other).
I've got a couple of friends at work who like to dabble on the share market and it piqued my interest enough to make some enquiries into doing it myself.
These forum's are a fantastic resource, but I when I'm searching through the old posts for info, I constantly find a new term or accronym that I've got to go and find out what it means .
Anyhoo, I look forward to gleaning as much knowledge as I can and hopefully, I can contribute something worthwhile back.
All the best,
Steve.


----------



## Trembling Hand (12 March 2009)

Welcome Steve. 

If you get stumped you could ask a question in here,


Acronym thread 

Investopedia is a great source for a quick answer too,

http://www.investopedia.com/


----------



## Chez61 (13 March 2009)

Hi, new to all this, just found the site & hoping to get HELP!!!. In Melbourne. Want to trade US/European ETF's. Is there any way people in Aust. can trade on the myriad of ETF's in US market from here??? Any sites/brokerage firms I can trade thru?? I see the ASX only list 14 ETF's.
Might post all this somewhere else to get a better response to!
Cheers
Cheryl


----------



## MS+Tradesim (13 March 2009)

Chez61 said:


> Want to trade US/European ETF's. Is there any way people in Aust. can trade on the myriad of ETF's in US market from here??? Any sites/brokerage firms I can trade thru??
> Cheryl




Hi Cheryl, you should check out Interactive Brokers. You can trade heaps of markets through them. 

http://individuals.interactivebrokers.com/en/main.php


----------



## stl_08 (16 March 2009)

*New*

hey I'm new to the forums. I would like some advice on my portfolio, i am 17 and currently I have 14k invested( through my own part time job and saving, no help from my parents) I have invested in combank, Westfield, rio tinto, santos and macquarie group. I have another 2k that I want to invest but have run out of ideas, any suggestsions would be welcomed,  and do u think I am on the right track?


----------



## ojm (16 March 2009)

*Re: New*

Congratulations on saving that much at your age. I was in a similar situation to yourself, with similar amount of cash. At 19, ended up cashing in my managed funds and bought a car (right before my funds crashed too). Car has depreciated less than the funds. 

When did you purchase these stocks? All of them recently? I don't think I'd be wanting to hold Macquarie stocks atm.


----------



## stl_08 (16 March 2009)

*Re: New*

yes all were purchased in last 3to 4 months, I bought macquarie at 18bucks, it's only like 10% of my money I was thinking about just riding it for a little bit longer and then selling or do u think just get out now?


----------



## prawn_86 (16 March 2009)

*Re: New*

Stl,

Firstly, welcome to ATF.

Secondly, unfortunately out members cannot give financial advice due to ASIC restrictions.

As you are a new member i suggest you read the site posting guidelines and learn to use the search function.

Thanks

Prawn


----------



## stl_08 (16 March 2009)

sorry bout that guess I should read up those rules shouldent get to ahead of myself!


----------



## MS+Tradesim (16 March 2009)

*Re: New*



stl_08 said:


> hey I'm new to the forums. I would like some advice on my portfolio, i am 17 and currently I have 14k invested( through my own part time job and saving, no help from my parents) I have invested in combank, Westfield, rio tinto, santos and macquarie group. I have another 2k that I want to invest but have run out of ideas, any suggestsions would be welcomed,  and do u think I am on the right track?




Hi Stl,

Firstly, no-one here can advise you on what to do with your shares. It's against the law. You have to pay a financial advisor to lose your money for you even though we could help you lose it for free. 

Secondly, it's fantastic that you are investing at such a young age. Good on you! Good on you!

Thirdly, spend a lot of time reading this forum. After awhile, you will sort out the helpful contributors from the mere opinionated. There are lessons you should learn now when you're just starting that if you take to heart and apply, could see you reap big rewards over time as you learn more about investing. The first two things you should learn about are money management and stop losses. Search this forum for those two topics and you will find heaps of useful info.

Good luck with your journey. I wish I'd started that young. I was too busy buying brand name products. Luckily I grew out of that.


----------



## stl_08 (16 March 2009)

thanks, yes I've been on the forum almost all day, some helpful opinions and some very unhelpful opinions, also some very funny people. And I've allready learnt the stop loss lesson, after buying CBa at what I thought was a reasonable price but Its good to learn from your mistakes.
Thanks for the coments


----------



## stl_08 (16 March 2009)

oh and also is it possible to swith shares from one person to another. With out having to pay brokerage. I'll be 18soon and will be able to get my own account instead of using the old mans


----------



## MS+Tradesim (17 March 2009)

stl_08 said:


> oh and also is it possible to swith shares from one person to another. With out having to pay brokerage. I'll be 18soon and will be able to get my own account instead of using the old mans




You can do off-market transfers but I've never done it so I don't know if it will attract brokerage. However, it will probably trigger a capital gains tax event for your father. You should get him to speak to an accountant about the situation.


----------



## nomore4s (17 March 2009)

stl_08 said:


> oh and also is it possible to swith shares from one person to another. With out having to pay brokerage. I'll be 18soon and will be able to get my own account instead of using the old mans




I'd personally just leave the existing shares in his account and do any new trades in your account once you have turned 18. That way he has to pay the tax when you finally close out the trades at a huge profit:


----------



## JAKSPARA (18 March 2009)

Hi All 

Im a 32 year old chef and i have just become interested in the trading/investing game (doh! why didnt i start at 18 lol). Anyway have a family now and got me thinking about financial future etc. etc. So here i am.
Poor time to get into the market i know but thought i would use this down time to educate myself. Initially (3-5years??) i will look at some long term investments and then if i feel i have paid my dues would move to short term trading. How long did it take some of you guys/gals to make the move to trading? Any good books/education tools for beginners?

cheers


----------



## Julia (18 March 2009)

MS+Tradesim said:


> You can do off-market transfers but I've never done it so I don't know if it will attract brokerage. However, it will probably trigger a capital gains tax event for your father. You should get him to speak to an accountant about the situation.



This is good advice.  And in the current circumstances, there may well be a loss rather than any CGT!
For that matter, this might be a quite relevant consideration in terms of when to do the transfer.


----------



## manfred1952 (18 March 2009)

G-day to all... new to the stock market hope to learn something here been trading since October 2008 down 25%


----------



## nexn (19 March 2009)

Hi All
I too am new to this game. Actually this is my first post to any forum in cyberspace, so I should ask for your tolerance and forgiveness from the start as I am sure I will do something which could be taken either way.  I am into construction not destruction.

I have been on this planet and this great continent for >45 but <75 years  I am looking to learn and trade.  I've read Weinstein, Guppy and Bedford and have yet to apply the knowledge and discipline.  Only time will tell on the success of the of the application. 

My selected Avatar is what I would like to be doing in retirement, hopefully sooner rather then later.  My members tag is my financial goal with the speed and direction (North East X North) completely dependent on my decisions and emotions for the prevailing winds and seas.

:luigi: :luigi: :luigi:

To use a quote that a few people are using these days 
" It's good to be with you."


----------



## stl_08 (19 March 2009)

Julia said:


> This is good advice.  And in the current circumstances, there may well be a loss rather than any CGT!
> For that matter, this might be a quite relevant consideration in terms of when to do the transfer.




there all mostly in profit, especially those macqarie group at 17bucks


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (19 March 2009)

stl_08 said:


> oh and also is it possible to swith shares from one person to another. With out having to pay brokerage. I'll be 18soon and will be able to get my own account instead of using the old mans




Scenario a) Your old man holds the shares in his own name without any indication that the shares are actually yours.  You must use off market transfer forms (your broker will have them) and you will crystallize any capital gain or loss  on those shares (but your old man will pay it in his tax)

Scenario b) Your old man holds the shares in his name as trustee for you when you turn 18. By proving your age with a certified document such as a drivers license, passport and other forms of identification, you can have your broker transfer the shares into your name with no CGT event. In that case there has been no change in beneficial ownership of the shares.

Hope it's scenario 2 STL

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## Julia (19 March 2009)

stl_08 said:


> yes all were purchased in last 3to 4 months, I bought macquarie at 18bucks, it's only like 10% of my money I was thinking about just riding it for a little bit longer and then selling or do u think just get out now?






stl_08 said:


> there all mostly in profit, especially those macqarie group at 17bucks



Would be interested to know when you bought MQG at either $17 or $18.
The two posts above quote two different purchase prices.


----------



## stl_08 (20 March 2009)

Julia said:


> Would be interested to know when you bought MQG at either $17 or $18.
> The two posts above quote two different purchase prices.





17.89 sorry should be more accurate next time


----------



## Tokolosh (23 March 2009)

Hi i am brand new to trading and know next to nothing  I wondered if it would be appropriate to ask some questions about a company(training) that i am considering investing in? Some feedback wouild be great.
Thanks Tokolosh
PS i live in perth


----------



## Tokolosh (23 March 2009)

Hi i answered my own question by finding the thread on optionetics.  Hope i get my money back when i show up for the two day seminar next week


----------



## cerberus (24 March 2009)

hello from cerberus .im looking forward to the trade talk.


----------



## Abcguy (25 March 2009)

Hi guys, thought it would be time to introduce myself as I am very new to stocks and would love to learn and discuss things in regards to stocks. Just a little background:

My current job, as a full-time undergrad tax accountant, was the actual reason that I got interested in stocks. The reason behind this is because our clientele mainly consists of investors and of course by doing their tax returns, I get exposure to all of their income streams and also any of their various investments from their SMSFs. In addition, I have been very interested in passive income before I even took the job; mainly from reading a few books here and there but was always to scared to invest in the market. 

Just around 3 weeks ago I made my first buy and I have been reading these forums anonymously for the past few days, especially Sir O's beginner thread, which I very much appreciate him doing. So I look forward to learning from you all and discussing anything to with stocks! Hopefully my education in stocks will also become better and better in the process.


----------



## Naked shorts (25 March 2009)

Abcguy said:


> Hi guys, thought it would be time to introduce myself as I am very new to stocks and would love to learn and discuss things in regards to stocks. Just a little background:
> 
> My current job, as a full-time undergrad tax accountant, was the actual reason that I got interested in stocks. The reason behind this is because our clientele mainly consists of investors and of course by doing their tax returns, I get exposure to all of their income streams and also any of their various investments from their SMSFs. In addition, I have been very interested in passive income before I even took the job; mainly from reading a few books here and there but was always to scared to invest in the market.
> 
> Just around 3 weeks ago I made my first buy and I have been reading these forums anonymously for the past few days, especially Sir O's beginner thread, which I very much appreciate him doing. So I look forward to learning from you all and discussing anything to with stocks! Hopefully my education in stocks will also become better and better in the process.




Hi abcguy, welcome to the forum

Lesson 1: If you buy a stock at a certain price because you think the price will go up, remember, you are buying off someone else who will most defiantly be more experienced then you and who thinks the price wont go up. Good luck! :


----------



## dumaconheo (25 March 2009)

Hi guys, i am also fairly new to this. Started my first investment sometimes before the market crash, after reading about managed funds. Having to see my hard earnt money halved in a matter of months, so thought i better learn more before buying. Recently followed some workmate's advice and started investing while the market is low and purchased mqg @16, pry@ 3.70, gmg @15 cents. Jus now i have the dilemma of when to sell, any suggestions?


----------



## doctorj (25 March 2009)

Welcome to ASF.

I hope you find the forum a useful aid for your development. ASF's users can't provide you specific advice (eg. recommendations to buy/sell/hold etc). What we can do is help give you the tools to make the decision for yourself. 

Most here will agree that deciding when to sell anything is the hardest choice of all. Click around, use the search function and invest time in learning here and elsewhere. Consider visiting the threads specific to each of the companies and most importantly, start thinking about an overall strategy that encompasses buying, selling and sizing your position.

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Abcguy (25 March 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> Hi abcguy, welcome to the forum
> 
> Lesson 1: If you buy a stock at a certain price because you think the price will go up, remember, you are buying off someone else who will most defiantly be more experienced then you and who thinks the price wont go up. Good luck! :




Unless their experience is based on fear (which is the majority of the market right?) and they sell based on this fear, I can use this fear to buy great companies selling way below their intrinsic value right? :

Tell me if I'm wrong, after all I am a noob.


----------



## Naked shorts (25 March 2009)

Abcguy said:


> Unless their experience is based on fear (which is the majority of the market right?) and they sell based on this fear, I can use this fear to buy great companies selling way below their intrinsic value right? :
> 
> Tell me if I'm wrong, after all I am a noob.




Your learning quick

You need to keep in mind however, that this fear may be warranted. But if people are selling so they can buy a boat, then that could be a buying opportunity.


----------



## WaveSurfer (28 March 2009)

Hi traders,

I am new to this forum, found it on my endeavour to dip my toes in stocks and futures 

I have traded currencies (spot forex) for about 2 years now. I believe I am competent enough to step into the ASX, at least that's how I picture it 

May be that I'm in for a rude awakening.

Will have lots of newbie questions, so please go easy on me 

Cheers


----------



## Holy Roly (30 March 2009)

Greetings Investors (and traders) 

Not really a beginner, but beginning to get back into investing, and trading.

Has been too long, and I have not really followed the market in the years I had off. So, now I am on a steep relearning curve, with no sign of the upward trend end soon.

I brought KGL, and feel now that I paid too much for it at the time, but was too eager to get back into the market. However, with pre-feasibility study coming out soon (due end of April), it might have good news with it to push the price above my average price per share purchase price.

The other stock I brought was ARV, which was another knee jerk reaction to some good fundamental news. Gee, I really do need to refocus my investing/trading brain.

Perhaps someone could look at those two stocks and let me know if I'm beginning to get back on track, or totally lost my way again. 

Any criticism welcomed, as long as polite language


----------



## GCrenegade (2 April 2009)

Hi I am brad still relatively new to the whole share market have had a keen interest in it for quite some time which has made me decide to start uni this year to start a Bcom degree majoring in Banking & Finance. I have been registered on the forum a while but just trying to learn what I can, which is helping so I do look forward to getting involved in the forum and taking everything on board


----------



## Pappon (2 April 2009)

*New member says HI*

Hi guys

I'm a new member to your site, i'm a 26yr old uni student studying a bachelor of commerce on the south coast (university of Wollongong).

I have been looking for more information on technical analysis, where to start, what software programs are good and the like? Technical analysis seems to me the most profitable way to trade from all the information i've been reading as of late.

Can anybody point me in the right way re: technical analysis and have members here had positive results from this method?


----------



## sjx (2 April 2009)

*Re: New member says HI*



Pappon said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm a new member to your site, i'm a 26yr old uni student studying a bachelor of commerce on the south coast (university of Wollongong).
> 
> ...




If you want a nifty free little T/A program to play around with.. I would recommend BestCharts. The better ones of course cost money- you get what you pay for. But starting off with a free program is always a good start, and I use this program to date. 

T/A.. all I can say is self empowered research. That's how I learnt.. buy a few decent books (ASF has some recommendations at the store that I have bought and have been thrilled with) and educate yourself. It's the best way.


----------



## nomore4s (2 April 2009)

*Re: New member says HI*



Pappon said:


> Can anybody point me in the right way re: technical analysis and have members here had positive results from this method?




Good advice from SJX.

I will just add it doesn't really matter what type of T/A you use - EW, Wyckoff/VSA, indicators etc etc. Application, good trade and money management and being able to read a chart in general are the important things imo.

Nick Radges book - Adaptive Analysis is a good book to start with imo, pretty sure it is available from the ASF book shop.

Good luck in your journey.


----------



## Jack Payback (3 April 2009)

Hi Everyone

I am still fairly new to this forum. I am actually a financial planner, just moved interstate and between positions at the moment, and am doing some CFD trading while waiting for a position.

I'll make no bones about it, I am a financial and investment professional but am a newbie trader, and investing is not trading. I guess I have a bit more knowledge than the usual newb but I have never really looked at trading on a macro level, such as day trading, before so I have a lot to learn and will freely admit it, so I look forward to your help and what help I can also offer (if any LOL).

If anyone wants to know any of the "inside dope" about the industry from one of those "evil, greedy,dodgy" advisers, let me know. 

Cheers


----------



## bumclouds (5 April 2009)

Jack Payback said:


> If anyone wants to know any of the "inside dope" about the industry from one of those "evil, greedy,dodgy" advisers, let me know.
> 
> Cheers




Would love to hear "chronicles of the greedy advisors".  Do share your stories with us sometime.

Anyway I'll take this opportunity to introduce myself.

I'm 21 years old.  I'm studying my 4th (and final) year of B. Electronic Engineering, and I have a part time job as a lighting technician in a nightclub.

Lately I've been finding myself with a little bit of spare cash, and so I've decided to use this opportunity to give the stock market a bit of a whirl.  The reason why I do this is because 1) I want to start practicing early, so in the future, when I have *real* money, I'll be a better investor  2)  I have nothing to lose!  I don't need the extra money, and I'm not living off it (im living with my parents still).  

I bought my first ever stock, SPL on 19/02/09 for $0.185c and sold them a couple of days ago for $0.250c (a profit of 35.1%).  After I sold them there was a trading halt on them.. Hmm...

And I just bought myself a second stock AVX, at $0.090.  This may or may not go so well.  A much riskier stock.


----------



## greenie (7 April 2009)

Hi Bumclouds, I like your gumption and your motivation... Wish I had started back when i was well, your age. I am early 40s now, an Aussie living in Thailand and have the real money to invest now but am only in my third month trading. Much to learn, much to see, and at this stage, not too much to lose (its all icecream money for now). I am learning so much and at this stage, just sucking it all in. Sucking up the mistakes and trying to learn from them. Trying to increase profits and now looking to reduce the trading fees. I look forward to learning from everyone here and appreciate any support and advice you all can offer.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (7 April 2009)

Abcguy said:


> Just around 3 weeks ago I made my first buy and I have been reading these forums anonymously for the past few days, especially Sir O's beginner thread, which I very much appreciate him doing.





Awww  :thankyou: and you are welcome - hope you find it valuable.

I really should go back and do a bit more on the thread but I'm just so under the pump at the moment.  Maybe I'll get some time this afternoon

Cheers
Sir O


----------



## mech81 (8 April 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm a 27 y.o. working health professional that until recently realised how important it is to learn about investment and the different ways to do so. My dad has always been reluctant to share his experiences with me about the stock market - he feels that its not time for me to learn about it...

Obviously I dont agree...u can teach me now and then I can be ready when the opportunities arrive. 

Anyway enough whinging....

Want to say hi to all and hope to learn and also give back what I'm learning as well to this forum...

Cheers


----------



## cafall1 (8 April 2009)

A big hello to all 
Am also a newbie here and in the world of shares and stocks. Read a few posts already and it looks like a great place to be involved in. Hopefully I can make a few bob on the back of your advice and give out some advice like the rest of you! Cheers.


----------



## bumclouds (8 April 2009)

mech81 said:


> My dad has always been reluctant to share his experiences with me about the stock market




Don't ya hate that..!

I just argued with my dad until he did.


----------



## matty2.0 (12 April 2009)

Hello All. 

I'm not new to investing (I work in finance). 
However I'm new to this board. 
Found it by looking for reviews on Comsec vs. IB. 
I was just wondering what the minimum account balance is for Comsec. I currently use Optionsxpress. 

Hope you all make me feel welcome and that I can contribute.


----------



## Dowdy (12 April 2009)

I've been on these forums for a few months but i'm still a beginner to the markets.

I'm 24yo and I've made a few good calls but just don't have the balls to invest in the market.

I said to invest in crown when it went below $5, NAB when it went to $15, CCP when it was at .40c, CNM at .12c

They say be patient but i feel like kicking myself


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 April 2009)

Dowdy said:


> I've been on these forums for a few months but i'm still a beginner to the markets.
> 
> I'm 24yo and I've made a few good calls but just don't have the balls to invest in the market.
> 
> ...




Don`t be too hard on yourself. We`re all good traders in hindsight.


----------



## snowking (12 April 2009)

Hello
Im a newbie both here and in shares. I joined a month or so ago but I was traveling overseas, now im back im hoping to be a bit more active here. Ive done some extensive reading of threads both new and old and there seems to be a lot of great information with a lot of knowledgeable people around. Im not so much seeking to trade as to invest, especially with some seemingly well priced shares out there.
dont be too harsh


----------



## matty2.0 (13 April 2009)

snowking said:


> Hello
> Im a newbie both here and in shares. I joined a month or so ago but I was traveling overseas, now im back im hoping to be a bit more active here. Ive done some extensive reading of threads both new and old and there seems to be a lot of great information with a lot of knowledgeable people around. Im not so much seeking to trade as to invest, especially with some seemingly well priced shares out there.
> dont be too harsh




I'm more of an investor myself as well ... but will trade if the price is right.


----------



## jrobbo (13 April 2009)

Hey all,

My name is John, live in Melbourne. Been investing for 10 years or so, mostly in property which has worked out well for us. I have a fair bit of money tied up in shares, mostly bought as a Buy and Hold proposition, but have recently decided to get more hands-on with my trading, and so have been lurking around here and other sites to learn as much as I can. Starting to pick up a few basic principles, but have a long way to go. 

Have subscribed to a few services lately, some good, some not, to get access to tools and advice. I've been trading only through Commsec so far, originally because my wife works for the CBA, but now mainly because that is who my margin loan is with. I plan to set up an IB account this week just to save some of the money i'm throwing at Commsec in commissions and fees. I've been using CommsecIRESS for the past month, which is OK. No doubt there are much better platforms out there, but at least I get IRESS for free (more than 8 trades/month), that's hard to beat at this point. 

The 2 most important things I have learnt so far:
1) Turn trading into a process, ie take subjectiveness and emotion out of the equation
2) Capital Management: manage those potential losses

Funny thing is, neither of those things are foreign to me, I used to study gaming as a hobby and applied both of those principles, and yet I had never done so with my trading account, as I was buying shares in Set and Forget mode. 

One more thing, I found a set of videos on YouTube by the user "InformedTrades" which I have found very helpful in understanding the basics, hopefully this helps someone else too. 

Cheers

John


----------



## toolman_the_1st (13 April 2009)

Hello my name is Tim

i am 33 and totally new to investing, i own a business in the Riverina area of NSW 1 wife, 2 kids, 2 dogs and a cat(was talked into this one).

i have one investment property that we used to live in before we moved out here and bought the business.

I am slowly learning about the share market, one thing i am learning that there is sooooo many of these "courses" offered, i am sure quite a few people out there have done them and got something out of them but i have decided to go the other way and treat this whole experience as an apprenticeship (if anyone needs an apprentice I'm here). However if there is a course that wont cost me 4K plus i am ears (or eyes).

Tim


----------



## investorpaul (13 April 2009)

toolman_the_1st said:


> Hello my name is Tim
> 
> i am 33 and totally new to investing, i own a business in the Riverina area of NSW 1 wife, 2 kids, 2 dogs and a cat(was talked into this one).
> 
> ...




check out the asx website, www.asx.com.au under the education tab there are online courses that will teach you the basics. There are also guides/summaries that you can print out to read through at your own pace.

The asx also puts on seminars so you could look into those to.


----------



## matty2.0 (13 April 2009)

"I Live And *Breath *On Trading"


----------



## Bolle (17 April 2009)

Hi all, I've been trading for around a year now, before that i was just putting money in a managed fund... before that, i knew NOTHING about finance whatsoever.  Money came in, i spent it, that was about it.  One day i realised that was an insane way to live, but nobody had ever taught me different.  All's i knew was "save money" but that's not very specific (or helpful).  So i started reading.  And reading.  And reading some more.  I'm not a maths-geek nor a financial advisor, I'm not studying a business degree or anything like that.  Just an average suburban slob really.   But I started buying blue chip stocks, being nervous about risk and so on, and having no idea what I was doing.  A year on (and OMG what a year it's been) i feel a bit more confident in what i'm doing, but i'm still very much learning.  There is still so much that i don't know.  Which i guess is what brought me here...


----------



## Mr J (17 April 2009)

> There is still so much that i don't know.




Don't worry, none of us know much. The first step on the path to wisdom is realising how little we know .


----------



## Jack Payback (18 April 2009)

Bolle said:


> But I started buying blue chip stocks, being nervous about risk and so on, and having no idea what I was doing.  A year on (and OMG what a year it's been) i feel a bit more confident in what i'm doing, but i'm still very much learning.  There is still so much that i don't know.  Which i guess is what brought me here...




The more you learn, the more you will find out there is to learn, even after 20 years!!

If this is your first year in the market, WOW, what an introduction, you've seen things you will probably not see for a long time. But it is a good introduction as to what can happen in the markets from time to time. Call it a good lesson on risk. I doubt there are too many active traders who have lived through a year like 2008.


----------



## JKA (19 April 2009)

Hi all,

John from Adelaide here, though originally from Scotland.

I'm completely new to all of this and haven't got a clue what I'm doing but I'm looking forward to learning and hopefully making a few $ along the road, or, at least not losing my capital.

My first venture into the market was to buy some Leighton shares.  Don't really know why, just felt right.  Guess that's not really the way to do it but you've got to start somewhere I guess.

Cheers
John


----------



## Mr J (20 April 2009)

Jack Payback said:


> If this is your first year in the market, WOW, what an introduction, you've seen things you will probably not see for a long time. But it is a good introduction as to what can happen in the markets from time to time. Call it a good lesson on risk. I doubt there are too many active traders who have lived through a year like 2008.




Is it really that different? Seems to me that it's just been the inverse, although over a much shorter timespan. I'm sure some strategies became untradable or marginal, but I would have thought 08-09 would have been a great opportunity for many traders.


----------



## Bhenn (20 April 2009)

G'day everyone. 

My names Ben and I'm a stockaholic. Haha, that just came to me as I was writing this but I guess it's been used many times before.

I am 20 years old and don't know where my interest in stocks came from really. I'm a communication student and work part time in the family business. For the last 2 years I slowly built up some cash in some managed funds but about 4 months ago decided to get into buying shares myself. My aim is to pay off the small personal loan I got to get me started by the end of the year and then to get a much bigger one to try and take advantage of a much stronger 2010 and beyond. 

For the time being I'm into holding stocks, but am keen to get into some day-to-day trading in the next few years.

If anyone has any feedback on the stocks I currently hold, hit me up (BHP, FMG, GMI, ANZ, WBC, FXJ)!

Thanks all. Looking forward to being part of this net community.


----------



## bobg (21 April 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Well I might be a bit older than a lot of the begginers around here. I'm 30.

Last year I was quite happy to leave my money in the bank earning~8% interest. Now its dropped below 4% so I'm looking for a way to get my earnings up around the 8% mark again with not TOO much risk ( I understand there is always risks involved).

I have NIL experience in the sharemarket. So I'm trying to learn as much as I can, when I can. I work fulltime and study aswell, so time is tight.

I just joined comsec for my share trading. At the moment I'm doing looking into 'safer' stocks... I'm thinking westfarmers,woolworths maybe BHP??

I'm also looking at Hybrid shares. At the moment I'm willing to invest ~50k.

cheers.


----------



## prawn_86 (21 April 2009)

bobg said:


> At the moment I'm willing to invest ~50k.




Welcome to ASF 

Are you willing to lose that 50k?

IMO thats the most important rule for beginners - only invest what you can ultimately afford to lose.


----------



## Mr J (22 April 2009)

I might do one of these.

Hello everyone.

It all started with blackjack when I was 18, and seven years later I'm still gambling, except now it's on whether the SPI will rise or fall. During that time I've counted cards, hustled bonuses from online casinos, 12 tabled online poker and for a few years I was sportsbetting. It has forever altered by thought-process and personality.

In February, I got the bright idea of becoming a profitable trader within 2 months, and profitable enough to make a living. Seems to be going okay.

Do I expect to get rich quick? Yes.


----------



## Bolle (24 April 2009)

Mr J, my partner LOVES the online poker.  i played free tables for a while, but i really really sucked at it.  So i stopped pretty fast.  

And Bobg, just so you don't feel too much older than the other noobs, I'm 33.5.

And yeah, I agree, i could have chosen a more mellow year to cut my teeth in the stock market, but at least this way, i have no rosy illusions about market stability and unsustainable growth.


----------



## Mr J (25 April 2009)

Bolle said:


> Mr J, my partner LOVES the online poker.  i played free tables for a while, but i really really sucked at it.  So i stopped pretty fast.
> 
> And Bobg, just so you don't feel too much older than the other noobs, I'm 33.5.




Poker is okay, but 12-14 tabling is not. After too long I just moved to played a single heads up table at a time. 

I'm 26, which may as well be 30 as far as I'm concerned. Of course once I hit 30 I'll realise how young 26 was .


----------



## jono1887 (25 April 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I've been interested in stocks since I was around 16, so i just kept informed by reading newspapers and stuff from bloomberg. I started trading just ~6 months ago when I turned 18 so i could open a trading account, before this I just played the ASX game.

Im now a first year uni student taking arts/medicine and majoring in economics (for the arts half).  I'm trading with cash i saved up from p/t work during highschool and from a loan from parents...



Bhenn said:


> G'day everyone.
> If anyone has any feedback on the stocks I currently hold, hit me up (BHP, FMG, GMI, ANZ, WBC, FXJ)!
> 
> Thanks all. Looking forward to being part of this net community.




I currently trade similar stocks - MQG, BHP, FMG, RIO, FXJ... ANZ and WBC should also be pretty safe bets i guess - aust's banking sector is relative safe from the high regulation. How long do you hold your stocks for? and How much invest in each stock? must have alot of capital to 6 diff stocks simultaneously...


----------



## wtang89 (25 April 2009)

Hello Everyone,

        I too am new to stock trading, I am 20 and is still a student studying economics and finance. I've always been interested in trading but only started about 7 months ago (during the collapse of the ASX), i figured to myself now's as good a time as any so i went bargain hunting . I recently sold out my portfolio due to concerns that the ASX is recovering too quickly but i am keeping an eye on GMG stocks (also bought myself a nice bundle at 35c) despite its debt concerns....Anyways its nice too meet you all and i look forward to the many lessons i will learn here. Cheers all


----------



## Bhenn (25 April 2009)

jono1887 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I currently trade similar stocks - MQG, BHP, FMG, RIO, FXJ... ANZ and WBC should also be pretty safe bets i guess - aust's banking sector is relative safe from the high regulation. How long do you hold your stocks for? and How much invest in each stock? must have alot of capital to 6 diff stocks simultaneously...




I am in these ones for the med - long haul (2.5+ years). Basically how I see the market is that it will eventually recover to near where it was so have been trying to snap up quality shares that have taken a bit of a beating. I got most of my BHP shares at $24 which I think is a bargain. The stock I have been researching the most has been GMI... for what my limited share knowledge is worth I think it has great potential. 

From reading over these boards in the last week I am keen to learn about becomming an "active" trader. So yeah, in answer to your questions I will hold the current ones indefinately and look for growth and dividends but prob in the next few years when I finish uni and start earning a bit more money want to get into trading from a day to day or week to week basis.


----------



## jono1887 (25 April 2009)

Wow, BHP at $24  was a great bargain...  but why don't you considering selling it know that it has recovered considerably since those lows and trade another stock???


----------



## Bhenn (26 April 2009)

jono1887 said:


> Wow, BHP at $24  was a great bargain...  but why don't you considering selling it know that it has recovered considerably since those lows and trade another stock???




Over the long term I think it still has some way to go. At the moment I am kind of in it for buying quality shares with good dividends, so if anything I'd be happy to buy more at the current price (just don't have the money to do it haha!). I would make a reasonable profit if I sold now but with capital gains, brokerage etc I think it would be better to hold on for the long term with these.


----------



## RP_Automotive (26 April 2009)

Hi all,

Been a member here for ages...but lately I've been checking ASF every 30mins on trading days, so I hought I better introduce myself.

23yrs old, working in the oil industry as data acq technician. 


Basically my investment plan is to buy speculative stocks with a set exit point be it price or an event, and put all of the $$$ into my long term stocks.


----------



## Bull Run (29 April 2009)

Hi All,

I am a new member to this forum. Just started trading in the stock market since 20/1/09 and have made quite a bit of money on quality stocks to date. Hope to share and gain ideas and info in this forum on shares, warrant and options.


----------



## Hot Trader (30 April 2009)

Hi Guys:

I am new to trading and wanted to come here and see if I can pick up some good feedback and recommendations on how and where to develop my trading interests, knowledge and experience.  My user name "Hot Trader" is because I am a girl and I see that not many woman hang out here in your pages.  So hopefully we can increase those numbers.  

I have been trading Options for about two months and have made some good money with them.  But I don't like the slippage, the waiting, and the risk of exposure during over night trading hours.  So I would like to move into day trading, but lacking the knowledge of what kind of trading can be done and what kind of strategies day traders use to trade on a daily basis.  As I would like to be in and out of a trade in one trading cycle.  I am down quite alot in a currency option which if it does not turn around before May expiration that it will be a big loss and erode my two months of profits.  

Could anyone provide me with some info on the following:

1. Where can I find resources, sites, books on Day Trading Strategies/Methods
2. Where can I find some resources and educational material on trading futures, specifically "E-Mini's"
3. Also what is the best predictive software that any of you are using for the "E-Mini's" and trade execution
4. Have any of you used or are using Vantage Point Software in your trading
5. Where could I find resources to help me learn about trading futures - specifically "S&P "E-Mini's"
6. Also what do members think about training programs like Traders International??  Is there better ways to get this kind of training and knowledge without shelling out so much money. If so what are those resources, companies, websites, books etc.
7. Also where on this forum could I find other mates discussing these same questions.

I hope this long post is okay and within the parameters of introducing myself
Cheers, HT


----------



## surf73 (1 May 2009)

Hi.

I'm a 35yr old Structural Engineer from Perth and have been Trading with Commsec for a couple of years.

I don't know much about finance - but have been getting good returns by simply checking the US markets when I wake up and buying if they're up, (and selling if they're down).

I also stick to what I know and have done pretty well with NMS, MRM, UGL and BKN.

I got stung last year when I decided to buy a Commsec share pack for $20K. Basically, all the shares I picked myself performed way better than those chosen by their 'experts' , (they even included BNB in the pack). That's when I realised that nobody really knows what's going on........but I'm loving the ride.


----------



## My Aunt Fanny (4 May 2009)

Hi all I am new here as you can see , will take a while to find out what is going on in here and hope to get a few ideas as i go along and some good stock tips and other info  anyway I'll have a look in the chat room first to see what happens there and see what else is around  cheers


----------



## franky87 (6 May 2009)

Hey everyone!~ I'm not new on ASF only posted a few times, however I've been reading lots of informative informations and advices on trading, hopefully I will participate alot in the future And hi to all the new members


----------



## Parnapoa (6 May 2009)

Aloha guys..

I am new at this forum as in the stock market. I've been reading some books and websites to gather as much information I can before starting trading. 

Do you guys have any book that comes in mind about the aussie market?

Cheers


----------



## akzidenz (8 May 2009)

*This is akzidenz*

Hello ASF community!

A few things about me.

Age: 34

Bio: husband, father of 2, small company owner, employer

History: bought, held and sold some shares since 1997

High point: paying the deposit for my first home using money made from shares

Low point: having margin calls reduce my position to just $3000 last year

Next: get back into the market

Aim: be a more active trader, make more money!

Question: how much do 'serious' traders actually make, and by what means? I'd love to have answers to this, you can be vague about the 'how much' part, I suggest a rating from 1. Pharmacy round to 10. Brain surgeon, if you get my drift.


----------



## jono1887 (8 May 2009)

*Re: This is akzidenz*



akzidenz said:


> 'how much' part, I suggest a rating from 1. Pharmacy round to 10. Brain surgeon, if you get my drift.




I think 1. Nursing to 10. Anesthesiologist would be more accurate 
I personally don't think the medical industry can really be compared, the highest paid in the medical profession goes up to about 300k... peanuts compared to what is obtainable by serious investors...

That's why I'm considering changing from my med degree to possibly something in finance...


----------



## haggis (9 May 2009)

Hi all

I am 49 yrs old, have been day trading for about 3 years
Doing ok. Still waiting for one powerball. Concentrating on energy and base minerals.
Currently in the maintenance and project planning game.
Just hoping to pull off a big win, like everyone else


----------



## anthonyriley (11 May 2009)

Hey all, just found this site in a google search so going to give it a go! 
Im a 21 year old uni student who works part time, looking to get more into the markets.
Currently looking into trading Index CFD's using technical analysis. Does anyone else use GFT and if so do these guys have both cash and futures data for the main indicies, UK100, DAX30 SPX500 AUSSIE200 etc. 
But yeh basically looking for other trades to share some tips or trading strategies with!
Cheers


----------



## jono1887 (11 May 2009)

anthonyriley said:


> Hey all, just found this site in a google search so going to give it a go!
> Im a 21 year old uni student who works part time, looking to get more into the markets.
> Currently looking into trading Index CFD's using technical analysis. Does anyone else use GFT and if so do these guys have both cash and futures data for the main indicies, UK100, DAX30 SPX500 AUSSIE200 etc.
> But yeh basically looking for other trades to share some tips or trading strategies with!
> Cheers




Have you done any previous trading before? Starting straight into CFD can be dangerous!!


----------



## anthonyriley (12 May 2009)

jono1887 said:


> Have you done any previous trading before? Starting straight into CFD can be dangerous!!




Shares, thats about it, but ive been using trials for a number of months, and now am getting ready to trade using more real cash. CFD's really only get dangerous when you have no set trading plan or no PPT and you let your emotions drive your trading. In my case the main thing i have to focus on is patience, just being able to wait till the market gives me the opportunity and not trying to create one. I guess as long as you are aware of the structure of a CFD and the risk its ok.


----------



## blatter (13 May 2009)

Gooday Everyone,

Basically I've been interested in day trading for a few years but decided to take the plunge in December 2008 with $54K that was sitting in my home mortgage account. I took out Etrade and Commsec accounts. To-date my account is worth close to $88K. However it wasn't smooth sailing and I did lose $15K in March, but was able to trade back up to my present level.

I do have a day job so I can only really look at it in the first couple of hours in the morning. I mainly trade in bank shares and other blue chips with a couple of strong secondary shares. I come from a profession that utilises risk management principles, so I don't use leveraged funds and generally I cash up by the end of the day, and try to never hold shares over the weekend.

I looked at my account statistics recently and I'm turning over about $800K per month in trades. I guess Etrade and Commsec must be happy with the brokerage I pay out.


----------



## Sean K (13 May 2009)

Hey guys, welcome aboard!

Hope you find some good info here.

Don't be afraid to post any question!


----------



## hedlander (15 May 2009)

Hello all

I truly am a beginner. I'm managing my own super fund and using it to trade. Down a tad at the moment, appear to be choosing the right stocks but selling at the wrong time 
Oh well, we all start somewhere and I'm willing to look listen and learn.

Regards


----------



## hecko (15 May 2009)

Hi all, I am a 25yo and am only just trying to get my head around day trading now. Had shares since I left school but have normally held them for quite some time. Even the ones I turned around quicker were still a few days (normally when going just for the dividend). Anyway, seeing as I am here to learn I better stop writing and start reading!


----------



## Loose (15 May 2009)

Hello All,

Glad I found this forum as my friends and partner were getting sick of my market analysis over dinner! Have been trading for some time but was fortunate enough to sell my business in November '08 and suddenly had the money to fund the plays I could see.
I manage a Resort but that only takes up part of my day the rest is spent either by the beach or watching the market. I generally trade on small % moves with large holdings but recently have looked for stability (is there such a thing) as I believe a correction is due.
Holding LGL, JML, WDS, FMS, NDO & BLY.

Thanks to you all for your info and opinion.

James


----------



## chigianglam (18 May 2009)

Hi all

First off, great forum! Especially for us beginners.

I plan on trading in the evenings to generate a second income stream (I am a software developer by day) and eventually, possibly working part time and trading part time. Using Technical Analysis (TA) and daily/weekly charts, I plan to ride the short term swings in prices, holding stock for days/weeks.

I've been paper trading for the past 3 months and things are going good so far. Starting with a $25k account, I've managed to increase it to $31k in 3 months. It's still early days of course and I would want more time to find out if it's luck or skill. So if things remain rosey in another few months, I'll be opening up a real account. I've also been reading up on TA and trading in general. Really like the books by Alexander Elder so far.

Any advice/constructive criticism welcome


----------



## Uncle Barry (18 May 2009)

Good evening All.
I am only new to this business, about 20 something years, full time for some years
AND STILL 
I think I am new to all this !

The above is not meant to be smart or silly, just plain hard facts about the market.

A suggestion to some, 
don't forget or don't spend the money you will have to pay in CGT, as it could burn some people that think they are clever.
The CGT is a factor too many just don't see till there is a bill to be paid to the ATO.

Kind regards,
UB


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (19 May 2009)

Hello All,

I'm new to the sharemarket game, started about 8 months ago and so far have made a massive 0.02% overall gain for 8 months worth of work  

However i'm not complaining because i'm only trading with a small account (approx 15K) and despite many mistakes (including losing $2.5K in 2 days with a bad trade into FMG) i've managed to claw back those losses to come back with a 0.02% gain . 

I can honestly say I wouldn't have been able to recoup my losses if it hadn't been for the valuable advice that has been provided by the users of this forum.

So I would like to say thank you to all members who contribute to this forum - especially the regulars and the administrators who devote so much of their spare time to provide everyone this fantastic source of information. 

I hope you are all successful with your trades and reach the goals you are aspiring to achieve!


----------



## jono1887 (19 May 2009)

KurwaJegoMac said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm new to the sharemarket game, started about 8 months ago and so far have made a massive 0.02% overall gain for 8 months worth of work
> 
> However i'm not complaining because i'm only trading with a small account (approx 15K) and despite many mistakes (including losing $2.5K in 2 days with a bad trade into FMG) i've managed to claw back those losses to come back with a 0.02% gain .




lol, i was down 7k on my 20k account form MQG a few months back... however im still up ~65% this year (also started about 7 months ago)  so very happy with that...


----------



## Hedders (20 May 2009)

Hi all,

I'm a 39 year-old with 11 years' experience in shares. Just started a bit of day trading recently (this year), so I'm feeling like a beginner all over again. I'm interested in healthcare stocks (being a pharmacist) and the energy sector. I currently hold stocks that are supposed to be okay, but some have copped a kicking recently!


----------



## vitala (20 May 2009)

Hi all,
I just start my trade in the end of last October, should have doubled my capital if i made some right decisions before (e.g. BNB). Now earning 35% two months ago but been dragged the back leg by AWB, lower my earning to 20% atm.
Still thinking to whether cut loss now or hold it for long


----------



## nck9999 (20 May 2009)

Hi All,
My name is Kiong. I have been investing for 2 year, mainly using fundamentals. I need to learn more about trading & technical analysis, currently trying to learn Amibroker.


----------



## Seiko (20 May 2009)

Hello, 

I'm very new to trading! I joined this forum cause all my internet searches was still leaving me with a few unanswered questions. Hopefully you guys and gals will be able to help to answer them!!

Cheers,

Seiko


----------



## rudleo (20 May 2009)

Hey all!

I'm 21 and just beginning to dabble in the stock market, joined up ASF for some more education and information.


----------



## Tranquility (20 May 2009)

Hi All, 

I'm 26 and relatively new to the game...  My previous investments have been in property, but 2 years ago I made the mistake of putting all the proceeds from the sale of my house into managed funds when the share market was at it's peak. I've since learnt that you shouldn't investment money that you aren't willing to lose.  I've been investing in the market for the past 6 months, trying to make a bit of $$ so that I can get another investment prop while the market is still low. 

Current holdings are:

FLX - Felix Resources
IIF - ING Industrial
ILF - ING Real Estate Community Living
KBC - Key Bridge Capital (fingers crossed it comes good)
PBG - Pacific Brands

Eventually I'd love to be able to make larger investments and trade on a smaller % increase.

Sorry for waffling!  Good luck trading   Tranquility


----------



## prawn_86 (20 May 2009)

Welcome once again to all the new members. 

Please make sure you read the site guidelines which can be found in a link at the bottom of every page.

Also have a play with the 'Advanced Search' function, becuase if you have a question, there is a high chance it has been asked and answered before.

Happy investing/trading/learning


----------



## brainz (21 May 2009)

Hi All,

My name is Andrew and im a small time investor but in for the longhall currently i have about 17 stocks mainly in the....



> 1010  	GICS - Energy  	                %42.50
> 3520  	GICS - Pharm/Biotech  	        %8.00
> 1510  	GICS - Materials  	                %28.40
> 5510  	GICS - Utilities  	                %6.60
> ...




As we all know i too is trying to recover from the GC and i am behind however i feel that in the longterm ill be ok eventually.

As this chart shows....







However there will be some pain before gain in the short term....






regards
brainz


----------



## Tink (25 May 2009)

Hi All 

I stumbled across this site as I am looking into starting with shares so trying to get all information I can before I jump in
Great site and lots of good information

Regards
Tink


----------



## jbocker (25 May 2009)

Hi Folks
jbocker, early 50s.
Been playing stocks for a couple of years, only to find I dont really have a strategy, got out of most last August, because I needed some cash (to help with a daughters property purchase). That proved to be pure luck as most of my stocks took a big dive. I am slowly buying back in, and like the alternative energy scene albeit small and likely very volatile. Am I a generation too early to consider these?


----------



## Jamesdee (25 May 2009)

Hi everyone,

James, early 20's. I have been watching the market for the past few years and im currently studying finance. I bought into my current portfolio at the end of last year and at the begining of this year - this is my investment/long-term portfolio.
I have joined the forums for a number of reasons the main one being that i am looking into day and short-term trading and need some questions answered by people more knowledgable.

James


----------



## white_goodman (25 May 2009)

brainz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Andrew and im a small time investor but in for the longhall currently i have about 17 stocks mainly in the....
> 
> ...




ahhh elliot wave, the mother of all repainting indicators....


----------



## Mad Jack McMad (27 May 2009)

G'day all - new to these boards, but been using ADVFN in the UK before coming back to Oz. Was in Perth, then UK now NSW.

I'm a bit (!) of a goldbug - currently holding, on ASX: BLY, HIG, IAU, PNA, SGX, SLR and SLV .

LSE: YAU, GMA and NUS, Toronto: SMF, CGC, AUG, BMK and Jim Sinclair's TNX which has been a dog.

I'm using ADVFN still for UK and Toronto live prices - adding live ASX data is going to cost something like $80 a month - could anyone recommend a decent alternative?

Cheers


----------



## jono1887 (27 May 2009)

Mad Jack McMad said:


> G'day all - new to these boards, but been using ADVFN in the UK before coming back to Oz. Was in Perth, then UK now NSW.
> 
> I'm a bit (!) of a goldbug - currently holding, on ASX: BLY, HIG, IAU, PNA, SGX, SLR and SLV .
> 
> ...




You get free live data if you open an account with most australian online brokers - Comsec, eTrade


----------



## Cink (27 May 2009)

Hi all,

My name is Jason, early 20s. I am currently an international student based in brisbane. Before this i was trading through fundsupermart in Singapore, i was wondering as an international student,

- am i eligible to open an account in Aust? 

- who should i use ?? i shortlisted it down to 

1. Westpac - lowest transaction fees among all 3 ???
2. Commsec 
3. Interactivebrokers 

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## jono1887 (28 May 2009)

Cink said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Jason, early 20s. I am currently an international student based in brisbane. Before this i was trading through fundsupermart in Singapore, i was wondering as an international student,
> 
> ...




hi Jason, im a student studying in Brisbane too  are you at uni? 
I'm pretty sure you dont need to be an Aussie citizen to open an account with them... they just want money from your brokerage : eTrade (ANZ) is cheap i think... not sure, I use comsec and its pretty expensive. The cheapest out of the three would definately be IB, they only charge $6 or 0.008% if i recall correctly. 

*IB is an american broking firm.


----------



## nodrog500 (28 May 2009)

Hi to all, very new to all this and wish to ask what is the better charting programme. I  am trying e signal at the moment and have had a look at bull charts previously.
I would prefer a charting programme that allows for "ticks" and gives a numerical input alongside the candles as they actualy fill on the chart.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (28 May 2009)

nodrog500 said:


> Hi to all, very new to all this and wish to ask what is the better charting programme. I  am trying e signal at the moment and have had a look at bull charts previously.
> I would prefer a charting programme that allows for "ticks" and gives a numerical input alongside the candles as they actualy fill on the chart.




I have not used this for a while, but Ninja Trader has this feature if I remember correctly


----------



## Mad Jack McMad (28 May 2009)

jono1887 said:


> You get free live data if you open an account with most australian online brokers - Comsec, eTrade




Thanks, Jono.


----------



## Cink (28 May 2009)

jono1887 said:


> hi Jason, im a student studying in Brisbane too  are you at uni?
> I'm pretty sure you dont need to be an Aussie citizen to open an account with them... they just want money from your brokerage : eTrade (ANZ) is cheap i think... not sure, I use comsec and its pretty expensive. The cheapest out of the three would definately be IB, they only charge $6 or 0.008% if i recall correctly.
> 
> *IB is an american broking firm.




Thanks. yup i am in uni. will definitely look at IB.


----------



## Cink (28 May 2009)

Cink said:


> Thanks. yup i am in uni. will definitely look at IB.




Ok although the fees look good, i don't think i will be able to meet the requirement of $10,000 usd, i only have $10,000 AUD to move around.  

What i am worried about westpac and comsec, besides the fee for a round trip, is the conditional fees these 2 charges for triggers and such....  

didn't think it would be that hard to find a suitable brokerage service


----------



## nomore4s (28 May 2009)

Cink said:


> Ok although the fees look good, i don't think i will be able to meet the requirement of $10,000 usd, i only have $10,000 AUD to move around.
> 
> What i am worried about westpac and comsec, besides the fee for a round trip, is the conditional fees these 2 charges for triggers and such....
> 
> didn't think it would be that hard to find a suitable brokerage service




You could try Macquaire Prime - still $20 per transaction but the platform is heaps better then ANZ & Commsec, and no extra fees for coditional orders and triggers etc.

Commsec is more a investors platform and Mac Prime is probably more a traders platform imo, still quite expensive compared to IB though.


----------



## jono1887 (28 May 2009)

Cink said:


> Thanks. yup i am in uni. will definitely look at IB.




What uni are you at and what are you studying?


----------



## beamstas (28 May 2009)

Cink said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Jason, early 20s. I am currently an international student based in brisbane. Before this i was trading through fundsupermart in Singapore, i was wondering as an international student,
> 
> ...




Are you under 21?
If so you only need US$3000 for ib.

That or go to GO Markets DMA and Trade CFD's for $6 EW
Position Size off your own capital though Not Margin capital


----------



## Cink (28 May 2009)

beamstas said:


> Are you under 21?
> If so you only need US$3000 for ib.
> 
> That or go to GO Markets DMA and Trade CFD's for $6 EW
> Position Size off your own capital though Not Margin capital






jono1887 said:


> What uni are you at and what are you studying?




i am 23  . Studying Fin and Marketing as majors in QUT.


----------



## bellahurty (1 June 2009)

Hi All,

I am yet another newbie here, my name is Belle and am glad to be here and proud to be a WAH mom! 

Best,
B


----------



## Hazza (3 June 2009)

Hi all, I'm new and currently I'm just a uni student. I look forward to talking stocks and securities with you all.


----------



## Hazza (3 June 2009)

Cink said:


> i am 23  . Studying Fin and Marketing as majors in QUT.




Wow, what a coincidence. I go to QUT as well  Have you done Finance 1 yet?


----------



## Cink (3 June 2009)

Hazza said:


> Wow, what a coincidence. I go to QUT as well  Have you done Finance 1 yet?




lol end-of-sem exam for finance 1 is this sat !


----------



## silent (4 June 2009)

Hi folks,

I'm joining in this forum to learn how to became wealth like everyone...

Let introduce myself - why "silent" because I'm deaf (born with it)
My first share was T1 & T2 and profit were not bad.

I realised my super looks not good sign when I retire in about 25 years time...
So I'm considering to borrow some money from bank to start share profiles...
I bet this forum will assist my successful...
Also I love fishing, in future I could go fishing before trading starts 10am...
I know fish bites before that...


----------



## prawn_86 (4 June 2009)

silent said:


> So I'm considering to borrow some money from bank to start share profiles...




Hi Silent,

Welcome to ASF 

Learn to use the search function and you have a wealth of info at your fingertips 

Re: borrowing, you need to treat shares as a business. Would you borrow money without researching any other form of business? Probably not. Make sure you learn the basics first (this will take years) and prove that you can make money with your own cash before you borrow anyone elses.

But like everyone starting out (myself included) you will probably think you are different and that you can beat the market instantly


----------



## silent (4 June 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Hi Silent,
> 
> Welcome to ASF
> 
> ...




Thanks for welcoming and I'll start with search function to get information what I needed...


----------



## naughtynickers (4 June 2009)

Hi all my name is Nick and have just started a SMSF and looking for as much research as I can get. 

Don't have much money to really trade myself personally but am just doing with the super.

Hope it's a friendly place around here had a bad experience first up!, posted only once and got hammered by some nutcase.
Turned out what I said was accurate and the other guy has been nowhere to be seen since lol 
No surprise there really.

Anyway hope to contribute and learn I guess


----------



## beamstas (4 June 2009)

silent said:


> Also I love fishing, in future I could go fishing before trading starts 10am...
> I know fish bites before that...




You bet they do!


----------



## IntrinsicValue (5 June 2009)

Cink said:


> lol end-of-sem exam for finance 1 is this sat !




LOL I prefer to call that subject "Speculation 1"


----------



## Cink (5 June 2009)

IntrinsicValue said:


> LOL I prefer to call that subject "Speculation 1"




lol financial markets would be "speculation 1", finance 1 should be "Crap-o-loads of formulas and theory 1"


----------



## IntrinsicValue (5 June 2009)

Well a lot of the subject is based around formulas on expected return on the variance of the specific industry market prices and its covariance to the market index. That's just in the portfolio theory it wants us to learn. I call it speculating in my books. 

I say leave variance and coefficient calculations to proper statistical observations within a set time frame rather than something that is always changing perpetually and at most times hard to predict and rely on. But that's just my opinion, other people will look at this as a form of "analysis".

I do like the budgeting part of the subject though.


----------



## berbouy (8 June 2009)

hi - complete newbie, and thought i might just say g,day to all- and thanks to all the regular contributors who make the site an interesting place to browse!successful trading to all   - berbouy


----------



## Aces full (8 June 2009)

Hi all, only just found this forum today and have been reading for about 4 hours solid (the mrs is well pissed). 

I am an avid poker player and love the challenge and discipline involved, much like trading (dont mind a gamble either). I am entering my 30s but still feel like a 21yo  really looking to set up a self funded retirement as I suspect I may kick the bucket before I see my super LOL.

Great info on here and I look forward to chatting with you all.

Cheers
Aces


----------



## kellyfran (9 June 2009)

Hi Everyone.

Just joined today.  Have been reading lots of posts.  I have been buying shares from home since late 2007.  I really had no idea what I was doing, but heard about diversifying, so I picked from a few different sectors.  I believe I bought in at the wrong time cos I have bought most of my shares at a high price just as the credit crisis was beginning to set in and coming off a bull market.  (didnt do my homework).  I did buy for the long term though.  I intend to keep these for around 10 years, so hopefully they will do something over that time.....otherwise my son will probably not get to go to uni.:

Not a believer in buying anything on finance unless it is going to appreciate in value....  egroperty..... 

Hopefully I will learn many things from being on this forum.


----------



## Peter P (10 June 2009)

Hi all,

I am currently not trading, though i am extremely interested in becoming a proffesional trader and need some advice (if anyone can help).

What type of university qualification would you need? Is a BoBusiness with a finacial management major sufficient?

Any help would be great.

Cheers.


----------



## prawn_86 (10 June 2009)

Peter P said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently not trading, though i am extremely interested in becoming a proffesional trader and need some advice (if anyone can help).
> 
> ...




None.

You need to be able to prove that you can take money out of the market profitably on a consistent basis.

Practice, practice, practice

PS - Welcome to ASF


----------



## jono1887 (10 June 2009)

Peter P said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently not trading, though i am extremely interested in becoming a proffesional trader and need some advice (if anyone can help).
> 
> ...




Practical experience trumps a uni degree any day IMO


----------



## jono1887 (10 June 2009)

But a B. Applied Finance, or B. Commerce majoring in finance wouldnt hurt


----------



## korrupt_1 (10 June 2009)

Peter P said:


> Hi all,
> What type of university qualification would you need? Is a BoBusiness with a finacial management major sufficient?




a friend of a friend finished uni with a maths degree with the intention of going into teaching... but somehow ended up as a professional trader working for a hedge fund group.


----------



## jono1887 (11 June 2009)

This is what is stated by a Trading Company - Optiver

Basic Requirements

To all specific role requirements, you will need to:

    * Have outstanding written and verbal communication skills
    * Have a passion to work in an ever-changing environment with numerous challenges
    * Have a genuine interest in the finance markets
    * Be a team player, enthusiastic and motivated.

*Trader*

The role of a Screentrader (Market Maker) is to provide bids and offers to the financial market on-screen. When someone places an order to buy or sell an financial product, the majority of the time it will be a Market Maker on the other side providing the price. To be successful, you will need to:

    * Be a penultimate or final-year/Honours student or recent graduate
    * Have a distinction/high grade-point average
    * Have studied or be studying *Commerce, Economics, Maths, Actuarial, Electrical/Mechanical Engineering, Physics, Finance or similar field of study*
    * Possess outstanding numerical & analytical skills
    * Enjoy a challenging and competitive environment


----------



## warezwana (16 June 2009)

Thought I would come and get my 1st post out of the way (now actually my 3rd)....

I'm Lloyd, a Gold Coaster TRYING to fight through the shark infested waters of learning to trade...

1st Shark attack, Optionetics... who will be next?


----------



## JWR (16 June 2009)

Hi, I'm James. 17 from Sydney. Doing my HSC. Part time job 20 hours p/week. Aiming to do a BCom next yr, majoring in accounting and either finance or financial planning at UTS or Macquarie. Trying to get a cadetship with an accounting firm for next yr, and if I get it, will buy my first house and use my income to pay the mortgage whilst living with my parents (before I move out after uni.) Been saving money to invest since 14 and have started investing/trading (losing about 20% since the top.)

Trying to get out of the rat race! eventually.... and am aiming to eventually start my own share trading firm which I can use the dividends to retire.


----------



## SamLau (16 June 2009)

Hi,

My name is Sam Lau.  Worked in software development for 4 years after uni.
Made redundant in 2004.  Now i got a blue collar job...
Hope to make some extra cash in the share market.


----------



## nomore4s (16 June 2009)

JWR said:


> Trying to get out of the rat race! eventually....




lol, you haven't even started in the rat race yet

Good to see you getting a headstart though.


----------



## jono1887 (17 June 2009)

JWR said:


> Hi, I'm James. 17 from Sydney. Doing my HSC. Part time job 20 hours p/week. Aiming to do a BCom next yr, majoring in accounting and either finance or financial planning at UTS or Macquarie. Trying to get a cadetship with an accounting firm for next yr, and if I get it, will buy my first house and use my income to pay the mortgage whilst living with my parents (before I move out after uni.) Been saving money to invest since 14 and have started investing/trading (losing about 20% since the top.)
> 
> Trying to get out of the rat race! eventually.... and am aiming to eventually start my own share trading firm which I can use the dividends to retire.




Good luck mate... I started saving up from a young age as well and starting trading on the week before my HSC last year : It seems like you have quite a lot of your next few years planned out quite well, but are you sure you'd want to take out a mortgage straight out of high school? Not sure the bank would even approve a loan for you with no strong income history. So I take it you're planning to rent out the house whilst your still living with your parents?

btw. how have you gone about investing whilst your still under 18? I had to wait til i was 18 to open a trading account


----------



## JWR (18 June 2009)

My parents let me invest in their name (with my money) through Commsec, so its not too hard. It shouldn't be too hard to get a mortgage given I'm hoping I'll have a steady income through a cadetship. That will easily cover the mortage (along with rent), in which I can start building my empire. I know it will be hard work though, but having had a job for three years and saving all of it, I'm far ahead of all persons I know at my age. Shouldn't be too hard if I can keep a job in a depressed market (hopefully for a few years so that I have more time to buy share/businesses/property cheaply) to become a millionaire (before 22  and get out of the rat race that I'll be in soon. just my

happy trading
jwr


----------



## prawn_86 (18 June 2009)

All the best with it JWR, but dont forget to have fun. Your only young once, so make sure you dont look back and think "i wish i had done that". Just keep saving steadily and you'll get there, but spend some money on yourself also

(Im 22 now so its not like im some 'oldie' trying to tell you what to do : )


----------



## jono1887 (18 June 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> All the best with it JWR, but dont forget to have fun. Your only young once, so make sure you dont look back and think "i wish i had done that". Just keep saving steadily and you'll get there, but spend some money on yourself also
> 
> (Im 22 now so its not like im some 'oldie' trying to tell you what to do : )




you wouldn't happen to be a millionaire yet would you? :


----------



## AustSS (19 June 2009)

Hi all,

Just joined today - great forum you have here!

Look forward to chatting to all of you soon.

Michael


----------



## chode84 (19 June 2009)

Hey there,

Just joined yesterday. I work in a different profession but have always been interested in trading. I plan on getting a qualification in finance sometime in the near future so I don't have all my eggs in one basket as in my current career I could lose my job tomorrow if I lose my medical.  

Really enjoying the site so far! 

Chode


----------



## uder (21 June 2009)

Hi everyone, excellent forum you seem to have here.

My intro:
I'm 21 and have been working full-time since February in banking, straight out of a B Com at Sydney Uni. My studies were predominantly in strategic management and international business so I'm still looking to strengthen my pretty weak accounting/financial know-how.

I think I am a pretty good saver. Since February I have managed to pay my Dad back $8k I borrowed for my first car, as well as save about $2-3k in cash. Admittedly I have the huge advantage of still living at home. I'm looking to build an investment portfolio and be in a position to look at residential property in 3-5 years. 

My strengths are in understanding management and strategy, but my  balance sheet analysis needs work. At the moment I'm looking at buying financial stocks because I understand that industry but I understand I need to diversify into other industries. Also looking at ETF's.


----------



## mccollr (22 June 2009)

Greetings a newby Kiwi here.
Been investing through a broker for many years but time to take some time and learn for myself. To that end the first task is to learn Metastock and create watch lists etc. Hope to have a system that will provide entry signals etc.  Long term investor.
Just completed my Trading Plan using Justine Pollards book.

Regards Rod


----------



## Buckeroo (23 June 2009)

Hi

Been reading the posts on this site for sometime & thought I'd take the plunge & contribute to some of the threads.

I've been investing since the 90's & have been a member of various chat sites in the past, although not in the last few years.

Am self employed & invest mainly in blue chips.

Cheers


----------



## Uncle Barry (23 June 2009)

Good evening Silent.
Mate I am now 75%plus deaf,
as a result of a sickness some years ago.

Now today, I look upon this deafness as a positive, and when this deafness first happened, lets say, it wasn't nice !

To explain the POSITIVE FACTOR,

I now look at TV, because of the problem hearing of it, the TV, for about 5 to 10minutes a week, if at ALL !

This time that I wasted once in now channeled into research about Companies that I might invest into and a number of other subjects that I am interested in, namely hunting, fly fishing, cooking and the garden.

So instead of filling my life full of TV's brain dead police fantasy night after night, I am now learning via the Net.
(and the more I learn, the more I want to learn and understand about many subjects)

Just a couple of days ago, someone stated I was a know it all on this site, well, maybe I know a little bit more than the average brain dead police fantasy viewer that spends his or her life, every night looking at a murder that is solved in 30 minutes by all the honest wonderful coppers!

And as a result my endless research has rewarded me very nicely in dollar terms, 

Therefore what at first you think might be a negative being deaf, is a monster positive advantage over most people. 

If I can help you in any way, please feel free to contact me at anytime.

ps, I go fishing almost every afternoon/evening of the week, directly after 4.00pm for at least 3hours, sometimes even 5 hours and escape into my private World between myself and nature wonders.
Kindest regards,
UB


----------



## Zird (26 June 2009)

Hi All

Introducing myself. I am a 56  year old landscape gardener in Sydney and still doing the hard yards. Share investing has taken me a long time to start and thanks to ASF contributors - I am underway and  hopefully making some well reasoned choices.. It is of intellectual interest as well as financial. Enjoying the ride so far.
Ube


----------



## Sean K (26 June 2009)

Uncle Barry said:


> Good evening Silent.
> 
> Kindest regards,
> UB



 HUH?


----------



## Mr J (26 June 2009)

Made sense to me.



> I am now learning via the Net.




The internet is a truly excellent resource.


----------



## Medici (26 June 2009)

Hello All

I am new into trading after some money land into my hand (inheritance).
I believe that investing (trading) in Australian stock will be more beneficial than keeping some bank account. So, i am entering trading as a conservative approach and would love to have close look at Australian Blue Chips.

Already found lots of knowledge and advice on this forum and i happy to be a member.


----------



## gray.nomad (26 June 2009)

Hi "gurus".

gray.nomad , just retired and since I lost a bloody lot of $$$ due to "Expert Financial Advisors" (who also charged me for the priviledge of losing money), I have decided to look after my own money with a "SMSF" self managed super fund.
I am looking for Australian companies that have "Fully Franked Shares". 
My question is: What is the best/easiest way to get a list of such companies?
Any pointers greatly appreciated.

Regards to all.
gray.nomad


----------



## ojm (26 June 2009)

gray.nomad said:


> Hi "gurus".
> 
> gray.nomad , just retired and since I lost a bloody lot of $$$ due to "Expert Financial Advisors" (who also charged me for the priviledge of losing money), I have decided to look after my own money with a "SMSF" self managed super fund.
> I am looking for Australian companies that have "Fully Franked Shares".
> ...




Hello Gary. You may be interested in a fellow called Nick Radge's The Chartist service. He has quite a good SMSF service (in my opinion anyway!). My super fund isn't big enough for going SMSF route, but check him out regardless.


----------



## gray.nomad (26 June 2009)

Thank you OJM.

I will check this site out thoroughly. It seems to promise what I need.

Best regards

gray.nomad


----------



## awg (26 June 2009)

gray.nomad said:


> Hi "gurus".
> 
> gray.nomad
> I am looking for Australian companies that have "Fully Franked Shares".
> ...




Do you have a Commsec account?

Go to "Advanced Search tools"

You can search using various parameters including "% franking"

and any number of other fundamentals.

other online brokers have similar tools


----------



## gray.nomad (26 June 2009)

Thanks awg,

I suppose that WestPac would have a similar system.
I just opened up a trading account with WPB, it will take several days until I can start. 

Best regards
gray.nomad


----------



## piousheretic (27 June 2009)

Hi all - new kid on the block here. I've been following some threads for about a week and thought I'd join to ask some noob questions I might have.

I would consider myself a casual investor at this stage, just slowly getting my feet wet - but am looking to learn as much as possible. 

Pious


----------



## Frogacle (30 June 2009)

Hello. I am Frogacle.

Edit: Sorry, I didn't expect that post to work as I haven't yet clicked on the confirmation link. In fact, I was wondering if I could get that link resent to my email account but I couldn't find the request form to get that done.

While I'm editing this post, I may as well mention that I've been casually trading shares/options/CFDs for about 6 years. I haven't really participated much in online forums yet. I just recently decided to establish an online presence -- though I'm adamantly anti-Facebook.

Edit (2): OK. I found that I have inadvertently verified my email address which is why I was able to post. Unfortunately, I am unable to delete this post so I now look like some sort of Internet-noob. I'm going to go away now and hide in virtual shame.


----------



## nomore4s (30 June 2009)

Frogacle said:


> Hello. I am Frogacle.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I didn't expect that post to work as I haven't yet clicked on the confirmation link. In fact, I was wondering if I could get that link resent to my email account but I couldn't find the request form to get that done.
> 
> ...




lol, good first post.

Welcome to ASF to all. Please feel free to ask any questions as there is a wealth of knowledge on these forums and there are plenty of helpful posters on these boards as well. Also please make the most of the search function (especially the advanced search function) to search for any info you are looking for.


----------



## daniboy01 (6 July 2009)

Hi All,

Recently joined up and so far, a great site with a lot of valuable info. I’m fairly new to the trading game but learning new thigns every day.

All the best
Danny


----------



## feltonw (11 July 2009)

hi im a uni student doing acst wanting to be a trader either at IB or prop shops. nice to meet so many like minded people


----------



## bullfright (13 July 2009)

G'day ............My name is Bill and am a very recent migrant to Australia from Canada.  I have just received permanent residency and have a small 
($20,000) portfolio with E-trade.
Played the market and still have a portfolio in Canada and lost a bundle during the past year.  Haven't learned too much and I must get more serious and diligent.
Hopefully can pick up a few good habits from the more successful members of this forum.


----------



## Charlie Whiskey (16 July 2009)

Forgot to introduce myself. I'm an engineer by profession and working towards my MBA right now. I'm fairly new to stock investing, made my share of expensive newbie mistakes and learnt to be patient, keep my cool and not be greedy. Registered here to follow this pair trading strategy thread because I'm much more comfortable with things backed by maths theories. Went to the uni library yesterday and borrowed a stack of books on the subject. It looks promising, hope I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Naked shorts (16 July 2009)

Frogacle said:


> Hello. I am Frogacle.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I didn't expect that post to work as I haven't yet clicked on the confirmation link. In fact, I was wondering if I could get that link resent to my email account but I couldn't find the request form to get that done.
> 
> ...




This post belongs in some kind of hall of fame.


----------



## BlackSeed70 (20 July 2009)

Greetings all,

new around here obviously, and new to the game. Yet to jump into the market - but it wont be long until I do. In the meantime I've been reading many of the posts here and thinking/observing.
Also getting to grips with ProTA (I'm a mac user) and finessing a trading plan at the moment.
Seems like a good, informative forum and I'll be dropping noob questions around before long.

So cheers and thanks,

BlackSeed70


----------



## Mindsphere (24 July 2009)

Registered a while ago but only recently started taking more interest in trading. Trying to understand the forex world at the moment, playing around with MT4. So many helpful people on this board, thank you all!


----------



## Shane Viper (25 July 2009)

Hi all.  I am interested in trading but need a bit more info.  So I am going to have a look around here and at other sites to see what I can see 

I have played the stock market game at the ASX and found it to be a very interesting introduction into the world of share trading.

Look forward to meeting others and learning lots.


----------



## Silus (28 July 2009)

Hi! I'm new here, hope to learn a lot  see ya around


----------



## ScuttleFish (28 July 2009)

new to trading fellas....gday all and joined in jan09 but forgot to introduce...started trading march and watching responses on this site.......wondering if i can pick ideas off pros on the site....I have no idea what i am doing, but yea up on about 30k overall and wondering if i shud sell now and wait for a dip again? any ideas?

ANZ 8%
AWC 8%
CSL 14%
LNG 2%
NHC 24.5%
OZL 5%
RIO 15%
SBM <1%
TLS 18%


----------



## setpoint (28 July 2009)

Hi new to the site, looks really good and full of some very good information


----------



## ausman600 (30 July 2009)

*Hi All*

Wow there is a lot of information on this site! I am very new to all of this and need to start from the bottom. Where would you suggest i find REAL beginner info i.e definitions of terms, what certain things on charts mean ect.
I have been reading through some information and I'm now so confused  

Looking forward to some assistance,

Thanks in advance.


----------



## springhill (30 July 2009)

Start in the Beginners Lounge mate, click on *Forum Jump *and a drop down box will appear
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=9
Plenty of great threads in there, use the search function to narrow down your searches, i believe there is a definitions thread in there
Use the *Search This Forum *function, and type in any key words to narrow down your search


----------



## Sean K (30 July 2009)

*Re: Hi All*



ausman600 said:


> Wow there is a lot of information on this site! I am very new to all of this and need to start from the bottom. Where would you suggest i find REAL beginner info i.e definitions of terms, what certain things on charts mean ect.
> I have been reading through some information and I'm now so confused
> 
> Looking forward to some assistance,
> ...




You're in it. The Beginners Lounge.



Just surf and don't be afraid to ask questions.

If you end up in the wrong place and some goose abuses you for not having a clue ignore them and head back to the Beginners Lounge.

Or, PM a Mod for direction!


----------



## Donga (31 July 2009)

After a few weeks cruising the site, thought I should intro myself. Spose I got excited when the Chinese economy bounced back and started skewing my play portfolio away from blue chips, many medical towards some speccies. It's fun but will have to reign in the time I've been spending trying to grasp the various terminologies and nuances. Thanks to many of the old hands who obviously enjoy helping and sharing. And don't worry about the name - it's from hashing which I've been doing off and on for a few decades. Best wishes over the remainder of the year and on on!    

P.S. I started a thread yesterday on KIS and omitted to advise the MC which is $11m. I've been holding for a few painful years and welcome thoughts on whether this puppy will ever become a greyhound or just a dog. The price of tungsten doesn't look to be an issue.


----------



## mini696 (2 August 2009)

Hi all thought I would post a note and introduce myself.

My name is Michael and I'm an alc... Wait wrong group.

Sorry.

My name is Michael, I have just got back into paper trading again after a 5 year absence, basically training myself up until I feel confident enough to throw some real money into the system.

I have joined the ASX share game for the first time round, see how I go.  I believe doing something like that gives me a better and more accurate guage to my real monetary position.  But I am also continuing with paper trades as the game only has 100 possible companies to pick from.

Right now I dont have any strategy, just looking for strong undervalued companies, and picking the right time to jump in.

My hope is to have enough time and money to top up my income by 20-30 grand a year.  Hopefully to begin real trading in a year or two, and reach my 30grand goal in 5-8 years.


----------



## Josho1 (2 August 2009)

Hi all,

My name is Josh, Ive been dabbling in share trading for about a year now but havent really gotten right into it, as i think i dont have the right tools just yet.. ive bassically just been watching how things work and gradually learning more and more. Thank god i found this site it looks quiet good and hopefully will help me alot..

thanks

any comments appreciated..


----------



## mpeyrac (6 August 2009)

Hey Everyone!!

I wanted to introduce myself, My name is Milan im a 23yo now living in sydney, just starting out learning to trade. I look forward to participating and learning from all of you in these forums. 

Kind regards
Milan


----------



## asel (6 August 2009)

Hello!


Thank you for letting me join this forum. My name is Andy and I have found this site very informative so far. I am heavily invested in Australian equities and am slowly exploring different vehicles of income generation including options and warrants.


----------



## Cosmic Tonic (7 August 2009)

*From Music Forums to ASF*

Hi guys

Its surprising how interests change over time. Once where I would post on dance music discussion forums about events, djs, tunes I now find myself now doing the same for trading. Huh, and I keep telling myself Im not getting older!

I have a few jobs and trading part time is a real nice fit. Sensing late last year that we were near the low I began trading stocks through Comsec in October, took my eye off it all for a while (due to buying a house - silly me!) then moved onto CMC Markets in June with the assistance of leverage and now see some great opportunities trading currencies and commodities. Looked into Options and will put more time into it over the next six months. 

As part of my trading Im so far, here's some of the resources Ive been using:
- Hubb's profits source / elliot wave, 
- Comsec, Cmc markets, about to sign up to an online forex broker (any ideas?)
- subscription to the Aus Small Cap Investigator, 
- read Bus Spectator, watch lateline business (when possible) and download some of the podcasts through asx and the like
- all the webinars/seminars around - very handy
- lastly, just purchased a new netbook, so being connected 24/7 has never been easier. iphone has been good but can the little screen can be hard work - apps are great though

*feel free to suggest or mention any of your resources that I may not know of

Plan for the next couple of months is to do a Forex/Commodities course and 'once' the current rally ends, look to go short on 5 trades.

Like the rally (for the moment); Onwards and Upwards!

CT


----------



## asel (7 August 2009)

I have a GFT account for forex. I don't know enough to take forex trading beyond a zero/negative sum game though. GFT however have excellent customer service and set up my account within hours of submitting the relevant documents. As long as you have money with them you are given a free practice account, but keep in mind the 60 day rule to keep your account active.


----------



## BOBS (7 August 2009)

Hi Quick Intro!!

Been trading for 12 months (paper for 3yrs before), focus on ASX Oil/Gas/CSG/LNG companies. I look for companies within this sector that have -.10 value do the research and wait for the jump +.10, am looking to branch out into mining/gold. Have had a few wins EXE, BUl, most recently XEN.


----------



## tone76 (7 August 2009)

Hi All,

I have been paper trading ASX on and off for about 10 years, but have never had the balls to actually trade properly, despite picking some winners/getting some solid tips in the past 10 years or so - although I did follow through on one tip, which was to convince my wife to sell her AMP shares when they were $17 each ...  

Now that I have some capital and a whole stack of learning behind me, I've (finally) started dipping my toe in the water a little bit with my own money.   I'm still coming up with my own system, but I pretty much absorb any piece of information about the share market that I can get my hands on (books, websites, podcasts etc).  

I'm sure once I've had a bit of experience of trading using my own cash under my belt, I'll feel a lot more confident.  That said, I fully expect to lose a little cash in my initial stages ... I'm not one to crystallise my losses if I can help it, so I might end up hanging onto the odd dog or two a bit longer than I should! 

At this stage, I'm probably more biased towards fundamentals in my decisions, along with some software-related help with backtesting etc.  Am sticking with the big name shares to start off with, mainly for the perceived 'security'.  Not brave enough to go boots and all into small caps yet ...

Am loving ASF ... seems to be full of guys who are into this for the same reasons I am i.e. for a few giggles, with the side effect of hopefully making a few bucks on the way.


----------



## Jayden (7 August 2009)

*Greetings*

My name's Jayden - looking forward to learning and contributing!  Beware of my newbie questions - they may come think and fast!


----------



## Lachie (11 August 2009)

Hi everyone, I've been here for a while now trying to read as much information as possible to help me get ahead financially in life. Doing economics last year really sparked my interest in investing my money into something worthwhile instead of leaving it sit in a bank account. I'm a first year uni student, and I hope to start investing sometime in the next few years. I've just got to get my head around all this information first!


----------



## clem84 (11 August 2009)

Hi all, 

Had always thought about trying some trading but never got around to it until now. Have a bit of capital lying around and have considered doing it full time.

Cheers and speak to some of you soon.


----------



## Mostafa (13 August 2009)

Hi All,
I came back after a long time absence,
Glad to be with you in this useful forum


----------



## Errr (14 August 2009)

Hi I'm Rob.

I'm a university student in my last year doing a commerce degree in Finance and Management. Been paper trading US and Aus & NZ stocks for just over a year. I have a fundamental leaning (obvious that uni stresses the fundamental) and I'm a pretty regular lurker trying to leech some valuable information .


----------



## hmmm (23 August 2009)

Hi there, I've been paper trading for a fair while, and recently started for real, i think i was jumping the gun a bit and so thus have looked for better ideas and ended up here...

Its a great forum,  can't wait to learn more and more...

James


----------



## Gordon Gekko (23 August 2009)

The details of my life are quite inconsequential... very well, where do I begin? My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink. He would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Sometimes he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy. The sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical. Summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds- pretty standard really. At the age of twelve I received my first scribe. At the age of fourteen a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum... it's breathtaking- I highly suggest you try it.


----------



## shortlist (24 August 2009)

hmmm said:


> Hi there, I've been paper trading for a fair while, and recently started for real, i think i was jumping the gun a bit and so thus have looked for better ideas and ended up here...
> 
> Its a great forum,  can't wait to learn more and more...
> 
> James




Hi everyone

I've been paper trading for a while with reasonable success. I've been reading this forum for some time so thought I should sign up and introduce myself. Certainly some great advice on here.


----------



## jono1887 (25 August 2009)

Gordon Gekko said:


> The details of my life are quite inconsequential... very well, where do I begin? My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink. He would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Sometimes he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy. The sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical. Summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds- pretty standard really. At the age of twelve I received my first scribe. At the age of fourteen a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum... it's breathtaking- I highly suggest you try it.




hahaha.... sounds like a very interesting life you've had... do continue


----------



## antzlovinit (26 August 2009)

Hey everyone.

Iv been trading for sometime now, which is helping paying for my social expensions. Studying financial advising at uni. good to see other peoples views and sharing ideas.

 Thanks as they are rewarding


----------



## ck13488 (28 August 2009)

hi guys just re-introducing myself 

at uni doign Bcomm, not really sure what i want to do with myself as a career though!

work part-time and saving $250 a week for the last couple of months to build up some savings finally after a few setbacks with cars and other non-insured drivers

i dont see myself as a trader as i dont have the time to commit to it but more of an investor-to-be seeking some guidance on what to do with  my money. currently have a a very small amount of WBC and a few thousand saved in a commsec account which i add to 250pw.

if anyone thinks they have some advice/idea/comments i would appreciate hearing from you by PM or otherwise

cheers,
ck


----------



## Harleyquin (29 August 2009)

Hello My name is Ruth and I am having trouble finding my way around the forum.  
Is it possible to change my member name and if so how do I do it?  
I have tried to do it without any success.  
Where do I go to -to find out how to use the forum properly? 
When you post a reply how do you put a picture under your forum name?


----------



## Joe Blow (29 August 2009)

rfont4 said:


> Hello My name is Ruth and I am having trouble finding my way around the forum.
> Is it possible to change my member name and if so how do I do it?
> I have tried to do it without any success.




Hi Ruth,

Welcome to ASF! 

Please contact me via Private Message with details of your user name change request.



rfont4 said:


> Where do I go to -to find out how to use the forum properly?




We have a basic FAQ here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/faq.php

Here are some additional thread you may also wish to peruse:

Tips on using the ASF seach function
Aussie Stock Forums hints and tips
ASF "How do I do it?" thread



rfont4 said:


> When you post a reply how do you put a picture under your forum name?




You can select an avatar or upload your own in your UserCP here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/profile.php?do=editavatar

Your UserCP is where you modify all of your account options.


----------



## Harleyquin (29 August 2009)

Hello Joe I have been to edit avatar and tried to put in my own but it keeps coming up invalid file.  what am i doing wrong.


----------



## Joe Blow (29 August 2009)

Harleyquin said:


> Hello Joe I have been to edit avatar and tried to put in my own but it keeps coming up invalid file.  what am i doing wrong.




Please check your email inbox for an email regarding both your user name change and avatar.


----------



## nalima (30 August 2009)

Hi, I am a newbie. Look forward to learn a lot from this forum. I have some trading experience before, but has not been able to make money yet. So I have a lot to learn.


----------



## etingsoon (31 August 2009)

Hi 
My name is Andrew. I started to buy some share after some introduction from my Auntie. That was 2 years ago. But all the stock that I had bought does not perform very well, which was caused by the recession. That is really hurt. But it seems better at this time. 

I hope I can learn more about stock market in this forum. So, message me.. yah!!

Cheers 

Andrew


----------



## boofhead (31 August 2009)

Hi. I'm Boofhead.

I'm a novice.

I started investing in stocks about September 2008 after the market was sinking then looked like it was about to rebound. If only I know if the large drop to occur shortly after I would have held out.


----------



## jono1887 (31 August 2009)

etingsoon said:


> Hi
> My name is Andrew. I started to buy some share after some introduction from my Auntie. That was 2 years ago. But all the stock that I had bought does not perform very well, which was caused by the recession. That is really hurt. But it seems better at this time.
> 
> I hope I can learn more about stock market in this forum. So, message me.. yah!!
> ...




Technically, we didnt go through a recession : just a slow down in growth for Australia... read around the forums if you want to learn more!


----------



## deeenieweeenie (1 September 2009)

Hello all,

I have been trading for about a year now but still have way too much to learn! This forum is fantastic!   

Deeenieweeenie


----------



## hijk (1 September 2009)

yo all,

I have been buying stocks for about 10 years, but rarely selling them and never sold before buying !!! Have been more of a passive investor than a trader until now but find myself trading more and more frequently as my capital base rises and those irresistible spp's just keep on coming. 

Enough about me...

HIJK


----------



## tminus (1 September 2009)

Hi all, been a member for sometime but had trouble posting because of not being able to validate the account. Seems to be fine now.


----------



## Hend0 (2 September 2009)

Hello, I'm new here, been lurking for a while - decided to join to ask a few questions along the way.
Interested at the moment in learning more about options =]

Cheers,
Hendo


----------



## sp3cial-k (11 September 2009)

Hi All

I'm new to stocks, so excited! Hope i can learn some stuff from here


----------



## nunthewiser (11 September 2009)

A big welcome to all , please leave your wallets on the table


----------



## SmellyTerror (13 September 2009)

Hello, I am new. So very, very new.

Been lurking, finally had to sign up to ask a question.

Some day it is my ambition to ANSWER one.


----------



## chalkstar (13 September 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm a newbie here.... Only holding a few shares at the moment.  As per SmellyTerror's comments.... I to wish one day to be able to make some comments on here.

Any suggestions where to start learning the terms?

Also want to learn more about the resources sector..


----------



## yjtrader (14 September 2009)

Greetings all,

Great community we have over here! Hope to contribute and learn plenty of things from this forum!

All the best.


----------



## 888 (21 September 2009)

greetings,

I'm Mark and been buying shares for couple of years now.  Starting to invest more time on learning the trade as I want to make trading my fulltime job.  Looking forward to learn a lot from the forum and thank you all for the great posts.  Hopefully I'll be able to return the favor someday.


----------



## Atlas79 (22 September 2009)

Hi all, name's Bill, have been dabbling for a couple of years and now looking to get more involved. Thanks to all the experienced folks for sharing their wisdom.


----------



## going-home (22 September 2009)

New to trading. hi. I am an English teacher in Korea and am trading to finance bringing my Canadian wife back to see Australia for the first time.


----------



## PennyInvestor (22 September 2009)

Hey!! just registered here as i feel its a good community. I am keen on investing in penny stocks. High Risks High Returns is my choice


----------



## Kash Kosmo (22 September 2009)

Another newbie here go easy on me, if in the future I ask a stupid question
Just thought I would introduce myself
Currently living is sunny Brisbane 

I plan to be a sponge
That is to absorb all good information and squeeze out the junk as best I can

I need a mentor 

KK


----------



## LeftRightOut (26 September 2009)

G'Day All,
Just joined the site a few days ago and thought I should say hello.
Few years experience dabbling in the markets, lived in Hong Kong for three years and was blessed with exceptional market conditions during most of that time, by the time those conditions changed, I had become comfortable using other derivative instruments such as warrants (virtually zero options market in HK, but a very liquid warrants market) and managed to protect my capitol throughout the worst of the downturn (initial stages 07/08).
Since coming back to Au, have been in cash (mortages and 9%+ interest on cash was a lovely return while it lasted).

Anyway, that's me [Brad] - I hope to hang around quite a bit and share my thoughts, as well as getting your own thoughts on various market topics.


----------



## radioham6 (26 September 2009)

Hi All,

Yes another newbie to the forum as I joined only days ago.

And yes new to the stock market too and done okay so far being conservative.

Have a little cash to play with and with interest rates have been so low, I've migrated to shares. 
Should have got in just after the crash/slump, but me being conservative held back. lol.

To the administrator, thank you for such an informative site. A wealth of info here for newbie like yours truly.

I'm sure I'll have the odd question over the coming months.


----------



## Michael Dempsey (26 September 2009)

Hi People.

I'm new to this forum but not new to investing.

Here to help others and gather new ideas and investing/trading opportunities.

Cheers
Mike Dempsey


----------



## raztaz (26 September 2009)

Hi ppl, nice site, looks like it has a lot of info here 
I just started investing not too long ago, newbie! 
Thought this site might be helpful


----------



## jarl (4 October 2009)

Hi all,
I am both new to this site and new to trading (2 Months). If there is a mistake to make I think I have made it - so need a Buddy.


----------



## HighRyder (4 October 2009)

Hi folks,

I'm a 16yr old student wanting to educate myself on the share market in general. From looking at key performance indicators to knowing which companies are risky, not risky, etc. I'm confident this site will further advance my limited knowledge of the share market.

Cheers.


----------



## knighty (6 October 2009)

hi My partner and I have decided to dable in shares a little and so we are new to it we are reading our way through all this forum every so slowly as there is info here that is very technical and valuable. One question I do have what are the sought of programs you can get to do live tracking of shares as opposed the asx web site that we cant find a live a portal on it are these programs free or do u have to buy them from a shop and which ones are better than others . We are using commsec as our buyer and seller as we only wish to start small are they any good? Cheers and hopefully we can make some money!!!!!!!!


----------



## milothedog (6 October 2009)

knighty...you said you have comsec.....am assuming you mean comsec basic...which is live feed, not 20 min delayed, just not automatic update...


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 October 2009)

knighty said:


> hi My partner and I have decided to dable in shares a little and so we are new to it we are reading our way through all this forum every so slowly as there is info here that is very technical and valuable. One question I do have what are the sought of programs you can get to do live tracking of shares as opposed the asx web site that we cant find a live a portal on it are these programs free or do u have to buy them from a shop and which ones are better than others . We are using commsec as our buyer and seller as we only wish to start small are they any good? Cheers and hopefully we can make some money!!!!!!!!




As milo said, you can update live by clicking on the website "refresh" button.
If you want a trading platform to view and execute trades using live streaming data from commsec (such as market depth, course of sales, news announcements) then you have to pay comsec for it. The platform is called CommSecIRESS and you need to do the following to begin with.



> To access CommSecIRESS, log in using your* CommSec Client ID*, *not your Account Number*. *If you do not have a Client ID, please **call us on 13 15 19*.




For information on the platform you will have to find that out for yourself.

*note that "thoroughly" researching "everything" before making a decision is wise. There is no first prize for jumping in the deep end so look before you leap.


----------



## Lammy (9 October 2009)

Hello

Stumbled across this fab site.
At least it was a stumple in the right direction I am thinking.
Just joined and this is my first post. 
I am a complete beginner and am sure will learn much from this site. Thanks to everybody for the wealth of information. Just goes to show how much I really need to learn, seems quite daunting at the moment. 

Soon looking to invest small and conservatively as soon as I learn a wee bit more about how all this works.

thank you


----------



## Sdajii (13 October 2009)

Hi all,

I don't know if anyone actually reads these introductions or if this is just a thread where new people say hello to noone!

Well, for what it's worth, I have been trading stocks for about 8 months after spending about 10 years wanting to but not having done anything about it. I have learned a fair bit since starting, but am still very green. Probably mostly through luck I have been making about a grand a week through trading when I have the time to spend a fair bit of time each day to watch the market (which isn't as often as I would like). I don't really have a system or anything, I just watch and try to predict, usually without any real knowledge of the companies I'm trading in. Probably pretty stupid, but hey, it has been working so far!

A very brief look around the place makes me think it's a great forum and I look forward to getting involved and learning lots.

[/end post which will never be read]


----------



## dc_b4 (13 October 2009)

Hi all,

I'm a uni student doing arts, totally noob

No strategy at all, what I do is add almost all asx200 into watchlist and set SMS alerts, buy when price low enough 

Cheers
Ken


----------



## nunthewiser (13 October 2009)

dc_b4 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a uni student doing arts, totally noob
> 
> ...




may i suggest hanging onto your cash a lil bit longer and maybe take the time to have a GOOD read through this excellent forum and maybe just kick back a bit before you hand your cash over


no offense intended


----------



## Cam (19 October 2009)

Hi all,

I have been lurking here for a few weeks but thought it time to introduce myself.

I have been reading and studying trading for far too long without doing it.  I joined hometrader a few years ago and learnt a bit about system design (pretty much using a basic shell and modifying it), although they don't teach you how to think about system design.  That's the sort of thing you learn here, I think.

I use Metastock/Tradesim but I am not a natural code writer.  As a result of that , I have ended up starting to trade on 21 September with $30,000, buying breakouts from trading ranges ala Stan Weinstein's method. (I already know now that I should have been buying pullbacks from breakouts).  

Anyway I have been fortunate in that I cut the first three or four trades for losses of around 2% (one gave me a pile of slippage though) and hooked onto ADI and FML which with a little bit of help from a few others now have me showing an open profit of $9,500, with stops in place to lock in a good chunk of that if they decide to head south on me.

I read in Louise Beford's books that she makes 95% of her profit from 5% of her trades.  I am currently hoping that I have not made my profit for the year already.


----------



## mpty (19 October 2009)

Hi all

I am a newbie. I have never invested in stocks myself. All of my shares have been acquired through Employee Shares Plans. Most of these shares are now unlocked. Below are my expections from this forum:

1. Learn how to invest in shares, gold, silver etc. (I will appreciate if you can provide a link to a gold related thread...)
2. Understand market trends,
3. Understand shares foreign stock market (I do have some shares listed in SWX and have no clue whether I should be getting dividends etc.)

Cheers and happy trading.


----------



## chiefgovernor (20 October 2009)

Hello, 

I've just entered the stockmarket last week with ComSec, and was searching for a good forum to learn all i can take in - meaning to gather intelligence, and make investor friends.  

To round up my interest:
History's Warfare: The Mongolian, The Samurai, The Roman, The Khmers, The Chinese, and Present Middle East Wars.

Movies & TV Show: Political, Organise Crime, History's Warfare, Spy Film, and (Bollywood & Beauty & The Geek - laugh, this is my only frivolous taste.)

Reading: The Tipitaka, Philosophys, Politic Military, Organise Crime, Story of Leaders and Great Mens, The Bible, Koran, Investing.

Sport: Chess (laugh)

This is what i thrive to install in my self.
1. Honesty. 2 Humility. 2. Wisdom. 3. Honour. 4. Faith. 5. Patience. 

Only this is importance in my Life:
Friends, Power, Reputation and Being a Man. ---Nothing Else Matters.

Sorry If i wrote to long an introduction, I just would like to meet people who are investing and has similar view & interest as me.  This place & IMVU is the only place i would inform others about my self. I dislike All Form of Attention.


----------



## chiefgovernor (20 October 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> As milo said, you can update live by clicking on the website "refresh" button.
> If you want a trading platform to view and execute trades using live streaming data from commsec (such as market depth, course of sales, news announcements) then you have to pay comsec for it. The platform is called CommSecIRESS and you need to do the following to begin with.
> 
> 
> ...




Thank Wysiwyg & milothedog , you guys enlighten my situation, i'm in the same boat as knighty, i got a ComSec account and i dont understand what i got. hehe. i differently have to get live streaming data one day when i can use it properly.


----------



## Sdajii (20 October 2009)

Sdajii said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know if anyone actually reads these introductions or if this is just a thread where new people say hello to noone!
> 
> [/end post which will never be read]




Yep, I thought it would be like this!


----------



## Joe Blow (20 October 2009)

Sdajii said:


> Yep, I thought it would be like this!




I always read this thread.

Welcome to ASF!


----------



## dazza22 (21 October 2009)

Hey
I'm a n00b to all this stock market jargon and phrases, and hope to be able to be part of the "in" crowd of people who make _Really_ lame jokes(i find theres lameness in every field of intellect), and learn a thing or two along the way, I've been briefly browsing this forum after joining today and kudos already go out to Sir O who has increased my knowledge 10 fold in the last hour. Looking forward to learning and being part of a community of this stature.

Dazza22


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (21 October 2009)

dazza22 said:


> Hey
> I'm a n00b to all this stock market jargon and phrases, and hope to be able to be part of the "in" crowd of people who make _Really_ lame jokes(i find theres lameness in every field of intellect), and learn a thing or two along the way, I've been briefly browsing this forum after joining today and kudos already go out to Sir O who has increased my knowledge 10 fold in the last hour. Looking forward to learning and being part of a community of this stature.
> 
> Dazza22




MMMmmMMMM Fresh kudos...

Welcome Dazza!!

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## JungleMaster (21 October 2009)

Hi everyone.

Came across some money (redundancy sometimes works in your favour) and decided that now is the time to invest in this game. Been a fun couple of weeks of actual trades...but wow, have I got a lot to learn!!!!

The info on this site has really helped me understand a lot of things though...really appreciate everyone's inputs and opinions.

Look forward to filling you in during my journey


----------



## carlwilk (23 October 2009)

I just signed up today as a member of Aussie Stock Forums and wanted to introduce myself. Not sure if introductions are compulsory here but thought it might be the polite thing to do anyway.

I carried out quite a bit of trading starting a little more than 5 years ago now but my trading came to a screeching halt about 3 years ago when I decided to delve into the property market and buy two houses, a decision that ate up all my trading capital. I then relocated to the UK and then to Turkey so finding time to get back into trading with everything else going on has been a challenge.

Ive just sold the houses and although I did OK from the property market, based on previous results I feel I can do better out of short to mid-term trading - although I need to remind myself it was a pretty strong bull market back then. They say that the best way to make a small fortune is to start with a big fortune and invest it in the share market. Id like to keep my trading capital intact (definitely neither a big or a small fortune) and so am interested in chatting and swapping ideas with like minded traders and investors.

Happy Trading!
Carl


----------



## The Sponge (23 October 2009)

Hello everyone , I call myself the sponge cause I would like to soak up all of your infinite wisdom in the ways of investment without being a sucker to the shady financial planners etc ( Storm Financial and the like). I am just a lowly Fitter and Turner cum small business owner that is doing ok, but financial education never stops. Unless you want to retire on the pension, shock horror, this government sucks.


----------



## legoman (24 October 2009)

G'day folks, I'm a late 20s industry analyst for a well known company in Melbourne, specialising in sea transport. I'm on here to share in the community, and develop knowledge about the more abstract areas of the stockmarket that they never toldme about back at uni, and I don't get exposed to at work.
Cheers


----------



## degree (25 October 2009)

Hi all

Long time reader first time poster.  I've invested in property over the past 5 years but decided 2 years ago to start in equities and have found the best way to learn is to do try it yourself, and to take advice from this forum of course .  

After buying a decent amount in bluechips over time which has tracked closely to the asx200 (actually better with some tasty spps ), I'm now looking to learn more about fundamental analysis after a good start from a few uni subjects and lots of reading on the net.

I look forward to sponging as much information as possible from everyone

degree


----------



## highlowlowhigh (28 October 2009)

hello everyone, just a newbie to the market. my style's preferably a short-term or a day trader. makes the boring days whizz by


----------



## SuperGlue (1 November 2009)

Hi all,

First time here, have been trawling this forum for awhile. Learn a lot just by reading some of the interesting comments.

Have been trading for a number of years & I guess all the hard work has its reward.

Cheers...........

Happy trading.


----------



## hkaqr (2 November 2009)

Hey guys
I'm just a student still, but have worked a bit and have money to throw into some speccies. I hope to learn a lot from you guys especially in the small-mid caps market as I am very into high risk high gains.

What do people think of FTE? Recent news suggest very promising signs by the end of the year=]??


----------



## nik118 (3 November 2009)

hello, every one my name is Nik, I have just found this forum after a websearch and thought It would be a great opportunity to get some advice on a new business venture I have planned.

I have a PTY LTD company and was wanting to trade the ES & TF through this company does anyone know the tax implications of this or whether or not I can do it.

Cheers Nik


----------



## financialdonk (3 November 2009)

Hi all,

Have been trawling around this forum for the last few months and have finally made the move to register.  I am 24 and have a nice little amount of cash saved.  Work in offshore oil and gas o/s and thought about jumping into the property market in Perth (where I live) earlier this year, before getting cold feet and not being able to justify taking out a 400-500k loan to buy something somewhere I would like to live and on a decent amount of land.  

I also have interests in forex as I am paid in US dollars atm and have also been thinking about having a dabble in the sharemarket, despite being quite pessimistic about the short to medium term.  Nonetheless wouldn't mind a dabble to learn the ropes, with a small % of my savings.

I will endeavour to take in as much as I can from these forums, and hopefully put back in when I think I have something of worth to mention.


----------



## prawn_86 (4 November 2009)

Welcome to all our new members.

Take some time to learn to use the search function if you havn't already.

And Remember the market isn't a get rich quick scheme. Its irrational and takes a hell of a lot of time to be able to constantly make money out of it 

All the best

Prawn


----------



## yma (4 November 2009)

Hi all
Good forum, i registered couple months ago and was planning to learn more about the market, i started invest about 10 years about when i was 18, haven't made any money really overall. I am a software developer working in Brisbane and now i am ready to back to the market again.
Cheers


----------



## leedleed45 (4 November 2009)

Just a quick hello! My name is Damon, 22y.o. I've been trading for about 4 years and have experienced numerous rookie mistakes :S Been a member here for a while but thought I've learnt enough to start commenting


----------



## rbourne1 (9 November 2009)

Hi to everyone, I'm a 54 yo financial adviser from Devonport looking to add some value and participate on this great forum.

Being a financial adviser makes me no wiser than many of the informed members on this site but having an intimate knowledge on the shortcomings of Financial Services industry has persuaded me that people need to be better educated and take control of their own finances rather than relying totally on professionals. 

On a personal level I have traded stocks for years, dabbled in options and warrants and fairly active with forex and cfd's. I believe to be successful in stock investing you need to do your own research, have a trading plan and the self discipline to follow it. There's no perfect system out there but using a system is better than not having anything at all.

cheers,


----------



## prawn_86 (9 November 2009)

Once again, welcome to all the new members


----------



## bluemoon (11 November 2009)

Hi.  I am an at home mum living in Perth (home of Lang Hancock and the iron ore success story).  
Us sandgropers love our mining stocks especially speccies.  
The general popn seems to abound with stories of success of punting on miners, but alas I am as yet not one of them...I am new to it all although I have been educating myself for over a year.  
Am doing a course in tech analysis and LOVE following stock market and how economic factors play into the market which I guess is fundamental analysis. 
Have heaps to learn and hope this forum will help me. Went to the ASX investor hour today - very good resource and think it's be good for all newbies to listen to the podcasts of them on asx website.
Thanks all. Bluemoon


----------



## EverNothing (11 November 2009)

G'day lads and ladettes. 

Quick introduction. There was never any hope for me - son of an accountant and banker, studying business double degree but have recently decided to change majors from marketing/advertising to hospitality management and take up a creative writing course thus disappointing folks in the process. They'll get over it. 

No desire to chase big money or looking to make a quick buck but currently have cash in a managed investment scheme (I know, I know ) and shares in ASX. Looking to invest further into property and possibly retail.

Oh, and I found this site purely on accident from ATF. Luckily i've been shopping around for a financial discussion forum for quite a while as well.

Cheers.


----------



## prawn_86 (11 November 2009)

Gday EN,

Good to see members of Aussie Travellers Forum crossing over to here, and vice versa 

Huge amount of info here, so have a search around and im sure you'll find it.


----------



## Joe Blow (11 November 2009)

Welcome all new ASF members! 

If you're just finding your way around ASF here are a few tips to get you started:

Master the site search function and tracking down threads of interest will be a breeze! It's a lot more powerful than you think but you do need to spend some time with it. Take a look at the Tips on using ASF's search function thread.

The Five Commandments of Aussie Stock Forums will give you a greater understanding of what is expected from those posting here at ASF. We try to keep it friendly and constructive so ASF remains an enjoyable place for all to visit.

Aussie Stock Forums hints and tips offers some more tips on how to make the most out of ASF!

Finally, if you have a question about how to do something, post it in the ASF 'How do I do it?' thread.


----------



## Doun (17 November 2009)

Hey All,

Just joined today.

I have been reading the forum for a while and decided to join.


----------



## suvashish_das (24 November 2009)

Hi, 
I am Suvashish Das. New in this forum.

Want to learn about Technical Analysis and Stock Market. In my Homeland (Bangladesh) & Abroad. Hope you guys help me. And i will help you as much as i can.


----------



## Comper100 (24 November 2009)

Hi all

Totally new to the forum, so will be reading a lot over the next few months. 

Not invested in any shares yet, but my get a share pack soon to get the hang of it. 

Thanks


----------



## McCoy Pauley (25 November 2009)

G'day all,

Bought some shares in TLS' T1 float, COH, CTX and Colonial Bank when they all floated, so I have shares in CBA as part of CBA's takeover of Colonial way back when.

Been looking to off-load some shares to help finance a property purchase but in the meantime, I've been looking at the market to expand/replace my existing holdings.


----------



## Airfireman (25 November 2009)

Gday all,

I started investing in shares with little knowlege a few months ago, and now that i have found this web site, sat down, read an studied, it has already improved my portfolio 

Thanks to all for the great info,,, Im hooked 

Tim
Alice Springs NT


----------



## nunthewiser (25 November 2009)

Airfireman said:


> Gday all,
> 
> I started investing in shares with little knowlege a few months ago, and now that i have found this web site, sat down, read an studied, it has already improved my portfolio
> 
> ...





No worries m8 .

That will be $ 59.95  thanks.


----------



## sav163 (25 November 2009)

Hi all
Joined today and enjoy reading the forums. Will contribute when I get my feet wet.
Have a modest portfolio and do a bit of trading through ComSec. Need all the help I can get.
Regards
Sav163


----------



## Airfireman (26 November 2009)

What do you suggest for my 2twocents x 3000  Nunthewiser 

Tim


----------



## TexasBC (26 November 2009)

Hi all BM's,

Obviously new here (a few days) and am thoroughly enjoying the useful info on offer. Will probably spend most of my time catching up on all the threads firstly – that is before I start asking silly question, which no doubt have been answered many times over.

I’ve not actually entered into any investments as yet – I thought improving my knowledge base while building capital (compound interest savings account) would be the best approach – the stock market isn’t going anywhere 

I'm feeling positive and with what I have read so far, feel as though I'm in good hands here. 

Cheers,

Brett


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 November 2009)

TexasBC said:


> *Will probably spend most of my time catching up on all the threads firstly* – that is before I start asking silly question, which no doubt have been answered many times over.



Hi there. As you have noted there have been many threads started relating to many subjects. The search function is fairly precise with word matching and I use it in "Advanced Search" "Search Titles Only" mode for most effectiveness. You will be surprised how much archived material there is and if none is relevant then most certainly a new thread is warranted. Here is the guide for searching topics. 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8380&highlight=using+search


----------



## Investor82 (27 November 2009)

Hi there
I have just joined up. I havent had a chance to read through everything yet but will get to that at some point. 
I mainly invest in property and property development, however have a small share portfolio. I have had mixed success with shares, so wanting to learn more to improve my 'chances'. I am yet to venture into the futures market, but am planning on diving in later this year. 

Hope to be able to share my experiances (good and bad) and learn a bit from the 'old hands' on this forum too. 

All the best

Black Dog


----------



## Speculator (28 November 2009)

Greetings all ASF members!

It's a pleasure to join the community.

I look forward to siphoning your knowledge to make myself wealthy


----------



## Truckiemuzz (28 November 2009)

G'day, I'm Muzz  I'm sick of driving trucks Trading looks like a good option + ?? Catcha soon!

Cheers and beers,

Muzz


----------



## sydney_hawka (29 November 2009)

G'day All,

I'm new to this Forum as well. 

Been Trading the Futures Markets (mainly Currencies) for approx 6 months. What I learnt in the first few months has been very valueable. Lost a lot of money, then found a way to make it work.

Doing extremely well at the moment, and taking it up full time at years end. Look forward to sharing / taking on new ideas with othrs.

Darren


----------



## aph1985 (30 November 2009)

Hi,

This is Anuj Haribhakti from Melbourne,

I have joined this forum to learn about Australian stock exchange and trends

Thank you,
Regards,
Anuj


----------



## danielberry (4 December 2009)

Hello ASF,

I am just about to start buying some shares etc, I have no experience as yet.
Only looking at starting out very very small.
I'm looking at using Kinetic Securities kineticsecurities
Thier account minimum is tiny unlike IB or others where I have to have an account of $10K or more. As I'm interested in some US stocks, this seems like a good company to deal with and they took the time to talk to me at length over the phone.
Anyone use this company??? I did a search but ccould not find anything.

Thanks
Daniel.


----------



## rbourne1 (4 December 2009)

danielberry said:


> Hello ASF,
> 
> I am just about to start buying some shares etc, I have no experience as yet.
> Only looking at starting out very very small.
> ...




I have no knowledge of this firm but what concerns me is your desire to  start trading US stocks when you have no previous experience and you are only wanting to start on a "very very small" basis. The biggest killer to small trades will be brokerage and if you are trading US stocks it will be a lot more than what you pay locally.
Cut your teeth first on the ASX. There's plenty of companies to choose from where you can make (and lose) just as much money as any US stock. 
You'll also find the major bank broking platforms (EG Comsec,e-trade) hard to beat for online brokerage.


----------



## cutz (4 December 2009)

rbourne1 said:


> Cut your teeth first on the ASX. There's plenty of companies to choose from where you can make (and lose) just as much money as any US stock.




Agree,

Currency risk is also a factor that needs consideration. US stocks are possibly beyond the scope of a beginner.


----------



## danielberry (6 December 2009)

rbourne1 said:


> I have no knowledge of this firm but what concerns me is your desire to  start trading US stocks when you have no previous experience and you are only wanting to start on a "very very small" basis. The biggest killer to small trades will be brokerage and if you are trading US stocks it will be a lot more than what you pay locally.
> Cut your teeth first on the ASX. There's plenty of companies to choose from where you can make (and lose) just as much money as any US stock.
> You'll also find the major bank broking platforms (EG Comsec,e-trade) hard to beat for online brokerage.






cutz said:


> Agree,
> 
> Currency risk is also a factor that needs consideration. US stocks are possibly beyond the scope of a beginner.




Thanks for that advice, but i'm not looking at making any regular trades with the US stocks, simply there are two US companys that I want stocks in, and will probably hold for a long time. If they improve over time I will get more etc and it will be a kind of super for me. I'm keen to learn and make some more regular trades with ASX as you suggest, I aggree that makes sense. Just finding it a little hard to find an online platform that will allow me to start of fairly small without any additional account cost's or data fees.
I really want everything in one place (platform) if possible.
Thanks
DB


----------



## briggzy_03 (8 December 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've only recently found ASF but have been really interested in getting into the share market once I had the money to do so and while I'm still studying (only 21) I am still keen to have a go albeit in small amounts at trading.

I'd classify myself as the definition of a beginner and am nervous about my first trade. I'm considering something reasonably safe such as RIO or BHP that I'd keep for couple of months before selling.

In general I'm just really interested to learn the ropes so in the future when I begin earning a little more that I'll be comfortable enough to trade more substantially with out the nerves and overwhelming feeling that I currently have .

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## explod (8 December 2009)

briggzy_03 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've only recently found ASF but have been really interested in getting into the share market once I had the money to do so and while I'm still studying (only 21) I am still keen to have a go albeit in small amounts at trading.
> 
> ...




Welcome Josh, now BHP and RIO are the big ones but being so they can be very effected by what is happening in World economics.  Unless you are prepared to see them drop a lot at times as well as rise then you should be carefull.   Having been in the markets trading for a long time I find that number one I need to know which way the big markets are going on a day to day basis.   I then look at the different sectors of the market, be that energy, the banks of commodities to name just some.

A good thread to look up and read through for at least the last year or so is the "imminent and servere market correction thread"   I would read a book on Warren Buffet, one on fundamentals and whatever you can find on technical analysis and charting.

I would not invest till I had a good idea of at least that.


----------



## briggzy_03 (8 December 2009)

explod said:


> Welcome Josh, now BHP and RIO are the big ones but being so they can be very effected by what is happening in World economics.  Unless you are prepared to see them drop a lot at times as well as rise then you should be carefull.   Having been in the markets trading for a long time I find that number one I need to know which way the big markets are going on a day to day basis.   I then look at the different sectors of the market, be that energy, the banks of commodities to name just some.
> 
> A good thread to look up and read through for at least the last year or so is the "imminent and servere market correction thread"   I would read a book on Warren Buffet, one on fundamentals and whatever you can find on technical analysis and charting.
> 
> I would not invest till I had a good idea of at least that.




Appreciate the advice explod . Because of personal interest I read a fair bit into the mining sector and I've practised a lot of hypothetical trades so far, mostly BHP and RIO but still feel very overwhelmed. I find it hard to read the market and I guess such a gift would take a lot of learning and practice.. Even if my first trade involves a loss, I understand that is part of the lesson. In regards to analysts recommending buying XYZ is it best to take what they say with grain of salt? 

Is there a particular Warren Buffet book you recommend?


----------



## explod (8 December 2009)

briggzy_03 said:


> Appreciate the advice explod . Because of personal interest I read a fair bit into the mining sector and I've practised a lot of hypothetical trades so far, mostly BHP and RIO but still feel very overwhelmed. I find it hard to read the market and I guess such a gift would take a lot of learning and practice.. Even if my first trade involves a loss, I understand that is part of the lesson. In regards to analysts recommending buying XYZ is it best to take what they say with grain of salt?
> 
> Is there a particular Warren Buffet book you recommend?




Some analysts can have their place.   It is well worth looking at a number of them for practice paper trades, you will soon sort the grain from the charf.  It is often said, that when some analysts say to buy it is often time to sell.  However some of the technical analysts who accompany an article with charts are worth looking at as they will asist your learing of chart reading.  For no cost you can download a program which I use exclusively called Bigcharts, find via Google and easy for you to set up for yourself.  Reference to charts against what is being discussed on the forum threads will speed you knowledge a great deal. 

Warren Buffet. there are so many books on this fellow, if you are near a large library they should have some, leaf through the book shops.  However I would be surprised if you could not buy one through the book links of Aussie Stock Forums, and any support to the advertisers on ASF supports this site.


----------



## Julia (8 December 2009)

Briggzy, welcome.  You say your intention is to buy BHP or RIO and just hold for a couple of months.  That seems a reasonable strategy.
However, rather than setting a pre-determined time frame, if it were me I'd be deciding what price I was prepared to buy at, with a pre-determined exit price, i.e. an intended profit.  This might happen in a week, or it might not happen in your two month period.  Depends on how much profit you are looking for.

You are obviously fairly au fait with the fundamentals, so I don't see that reading Warren Buffet type material is going to be at all helpful with these two stocks.

Instead I'd suggest you outlay about $30 and buy (usually available from the ASF bookshop) "Secrets of Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets" by Stan Weinstein.
Explod has explained how you can access charts.  However, unless you have some understanding of what to look for in a chart, just seeing them won't be hugely helpful to you.

Weinstein explains in very simple language how to use charts to help you attain the outcome you're looking for.   A few days of reading will equip you with enough understanding to do what you are wanting to do.

Both the ASX website and E-trade have quite reasonable very basic education sections on charting while you're waiting for the book to arrive.
Probably other brokers too.

Good luck.


----------



## briggzy_03 (9 December 2009)

Julia said:


> Briggzy, welcome.  You say your intention is to buy BHP or RIO and just hold for a couple of months.  That seems a reasonable strategy.
> However, rather than setting a pre-determined time frame, if it were me I'd be deciding what price I was prepared to buy at, with a pre-determined exit price, i.e. an intended profit.  This might happen in a week, or it might not happen in your two month period.  Depends on how much profit you are looking for.
> 
> You are obviously fairly au fait with the fundamentals, so I don't see that reading Warren Buffet type material is going to be at all helpful with these two stocks.
> ...




Thanks Julia!

In response to your suggestion I think I'm going to do my first trade in RIO, it's hovering around the $72 mark and was thinking if it dropped under the 70 mark that I would invest. I'm using E*trade so I figured I need about a $66 (approx. 2.5%) gain to break even after brokerage fees. I'd be happy with that for a first trade, the money I'm using was just sitting there gaining interest before I go away in February. Is that a reasonable strategy for a first timer :?

I know very little in regards to reading charts, I think... so thank you for the book suggestion, it sounds like something I should read first for a basic understanding before I go into more detailed literature i.e. buffet.

Thanks for the warm welcome and help guys, I really appreciate it and it honestly is calming. I love jumping into things both feet first but the initial learning curve is overwhelming to say the least.

I shouldn't clutter up this thread, I'm looking through the beginners area but any good thread links for a newbie would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## trader222681 (9 December 2009)

Hello Everybody,

Hey, just got this thing going... now to test to see if I can make a post...

Just getting going with some aussie stocks atm, but I'm interested in having a crack at options.

Cheers

"Successful people do what unsuccessful people don't want to do"


----------



## Blatchskree (21 December 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am a 30 year old, IT support worker. I have decided that i want to get into stocks and investment, as a career as i need to do something else. Am looking for Education in the stockmarket and just somewhere to get started. Am intereseted in options, CFD's, forex, futures. I have attended several free seminars and not taken up the several $K offers for workshops, i won't mention any names. Besides recommending books to read, is there any specific educational courses that could help me in my quest for information


----------



## nomore4s (21 December 2009)

Blatchskree said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a 30 year old, IT support worker. I have decided that i want to get into stocks and investment, as a career as i need to do something else. Am looking for Education in the stockmarket and just somewhere to get started. Am intereseted in options, CFD's, forex, futures. I have attended several free seminars and not taken up the several $K offers for workshops, i won't mention any names. Besides recommending books to read, is there any specific educational courses that could help me in my quest for information




Welcome Blatchskree,

Here is a thread on good books for beginners.

Learn to use the search function as this site has a wealth of knowledge on just about every topic mentioned and you should be able to find links to other good info in the relevant threads.

Good luck


----------



## danago (22 December 2009)

Hey. 
Ive made 1 or 2 posts already, but i guess i can still introduce myself 

My name is Daniel and i am 19. Currently studying engineering and finance at an Australian university, with 4-5 years to go. 

I have always been interested in the stock market, but have only just recently began to take a serious look into it. Thanks to the recommendations i have recieved in a thread i made, i am currently reading The Intelligent Investor by Benjamin Graham. 

Like i mentioned above, i am still a student so i dont exactly have large amounts of funds to invest, but i feel that i've been fairly conservative with my money over the years, and i do have a job that pays quite well compared to others without any formal qualification beyond highshcool graduation. All up, i have about $20-25k that im willing to invest -- this will leave me with plenty left over in a cash account to spend as i desire : I would also be more than willing to add to my investment portfolio as i make more money over the years, with the ultimate short term goal being to create enough growth to pay for my university fees in 5 years, hopefully with a net return that makes it worthwhile me not paying my fees upfront (which would give me a 20% discount)...I'll aim for the millions once the tuition is payed off 

I look forward to being a member here for the long term future and soaking up the advice given by the more experienced members. 

Happy trading,
Daniel.


----------



## akkopower (23 December 2009)

Started trading in mid august, come from a background making a living playing online poker and studying post grad maths (modelling alumina precip, not finance). 

Been playing on comsec so far up 2% whilst having paid over $1800 in brokerage fees. Higher rake there than on pokerstars.

hopefully see u in the forum somewhere


----------



## tollbridge (27 December 2009)

Hello Forum,
I'm 20 years old and I live on the Gold Coast (originally I was from Sydney). I have been trading ASX listed shares since I was 14 years old and I have a good general knowledge of the market. I am currently studying a Diploma of Business full-time which I will finish in 6 months at which point I would like to find a job in which I can use and build on my knowledge of the markets. Ideally I would like to be in a position to trade in the comfort of my own home full-time, but for now that is a long way down the track.

I have six months until I re-enter the workforce and I want to become as educated as I can regarding options and CFD's. I currently have a stockbroking account with Macquarie Edge which I use for ordinary share trading and I am looking to set up an account with either IG Markets or CMC Markets to trade CFD's. Because I'm young, I'm attracted to these riskier alternatives and expect to make some huge losses as well as (hopefully) big returns.

I would be very grateful for any advice or tips on how to become better prepared for entering the world of CFD trading. I am really looking forward to getting involved in this forum and contributing as much as I can.

Thanks,
Tollbridge


----------



## elkas (28 December 2009)

Looks like I do a reply to post  I was not able to see a post button.  My name is Linda and I am very new to investing in the stock market.  Need to learn pretty quick to replace my income with passive residual income if that is possible.


----------



## polandchia (29 December 2009)

Hi

My name is Poland. Hope to learn from you guys and gals in this forum.

To our success!
Poland


----------



## PilotPete (30 December 2009)

Hi All,

I've been here for a while, just getting posting now. I've really become fascinated with the market over the past few months and currently hold stock in four companies. Two are up, two are down with an overall position of down 1.5%. The stocks are speculative with all having pending announcements that I anticipate will deliver me some profit.

The longer-term strategy is to gamble for a while in order to build a stockpile of funds to buy into more stable businesses that pay healthy dividends in order to provide an ongoing income outside of my employment.

It is an uneducated, possibly naive strategy at present and I would welcome any input but for the moment I am at the beginning of a very lengthy learning process in which I read about and observe the market movements every day.

Cheers and all the best.


----------



## nunthewiser (30 December 2009)

With the use of my higher powers and my awesome use of intuition, I reckon you would be a pilot and your names pete.

Welcome to ASF and make use of the search function for the answers to many a question.

Good luck in the markets and can i trade frequent flying points withya?


----------



## Onceblue (30 December 2009)

I've just come accross this forum while searching for software trading packages, and I realise how little I know. I've only ever picked stocks on the basis of their charts, just general direction and support levels. How do I take the leap from investor (couple of years accummulating including GFC ) to trader? 

Nicky


----------



## Mad Sam (31 December 2009)

Hi, I,m just about to go live with trading mid Jan.  Am interested in feedback about 'small cap investigator'.


----------



## shelby (31 December 2009)

hi all new here but looks like a good place to learn!


----------



## KitKat (2 January 2010)

Hello and A Happy and Prosperous New Year to all ASF members.
I have just joined the ASF after reading a number of well informed posts.
It's encouraging to a new trader like me to see so many active and informed traders out there. I have read several books, and hundreds of articles on trading, and have decided 2010 is the year I will actually take my first tentative steps into the share market with the aim of becoming a full time trader over the next few years.
KitKat.


----------



## DaveMac (2 January 2010)

Hey everyone, 

Have been reading in awe the posts of ASF celebrities like Tech, Wayne, Nick, Wysiwig, TH, Bunyip, Snake - hell, the list could go on a while.

Seriously humbled just to be amongst it 

I trade CFDs over ASX listed stocks, using a medium term trend following trading plan.


----------



## adihigs (3 January 2010)

Hi All
I am Adi, have been watching the markets since last 3-4 years but was not trading or investing. Lost about 30K about 6 years back since then have lost confidence in trading.Trying to work on confidence and get on top of trading strategies. 
Regards
adi


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 January 2010)

Welcome all new members, info is awesome here from the experts. 

Remember its when you close out a trade thats important, not when you buy, when you close you have locked in your profit or cut your losses.

gg


----------



## ectoplasm (4 January 2010)

Hi,

I joined here several years ago and lurked in the background occaisionally. 

I've been investing and more recently trading australian shares & instruments for more years than I care to remember. Had a good run between 2003 & 2008, but recent performance has not been anything to write home about. This looked a happening site without the agro I have seen on some others.

I'm interested to get involved in stock picking thread and just check out the scene.

Mark


----------



## Jason89 (4 January 2010)

Hi all, im new to the forums and the stock market. Ive been reading up over the last 6 months or so trying to gather information about the market and trading. Im yet to make my first trade and want to learn more before i invest my money.
After a quick look around the forum it looks like theres heaps of good reading.
Jason.


----------



## daniellee (6 January 2010)

Hi,

Had a brief fling with the Singapore stock market some years back and am new to the Aussie stock market. I am taking a value investing / high yield approach to shares / buying into a business and do not wish to be actively watching a stock on a daily basis.  

Hope to learn lots from this forum. Heard its great.

Regards

Daniel Lee


----------



## iamangst (6 January 2010)

Hey peoples- first post here.
Also new, seeking to learn from everyone here!
Currently in the gambling state of things, with small amounts of money here and there to keep me interested and hopefully focused!!


----------



## BeNice (6 January 2010)

Hello all!

I'm probably a common kind of fish here, Math/Stat trained and looking for a career path that will keep me interested (tried actuarial/fin risk management and disliked it, didn't like research work for PhD etc etc) so I'm looking towards trading.

I'm about to post a new topic with all the details but thought it courteous to post a little intro first.

May all your trades be winners and such and so on and so forth!


----------



## auri (8 January 2010)

Hi I'm foreigner trying to learn about Aussie stock market


----------



## prawn_86 (9 January 2010)

Welcome to all the new members 

Take some time to look around and get to know the search function, if you have a question it has probably already been asked, so have a quick search first.

All the best with your endeavours


----------



## Bull(ish) (13 January 2010)

Been reading the forums here for a little while, so thought I'd put my head up and say hello!

I jumped into the market for the first time in April 09, so I guess I have learnt the *first lesson*... timing is important!

Started with a mixed bag of 6 (mainly) defensives, and then added ROL @.315 a few months later (courtesy of David H at Eureka), which help turbocharge me to an overall  60% paper profit profit by 2010...*so lesson 2*, do your research and read as much as you can, as often as you can, and then make your own mind up.

Sold off 1/2 my ROL at 1.50, only to watch it go very quickly to 2.20+..*lesson 3*, timing your buy is not as important as timing your sell!

a...nd so now I am in the game and loving it. Still trying to work out if I am an investor or a trader... I love the idea of building a blue chip portfolio, but ROL, TRF, VIL... these small caps are quite addictive!

Cheers, and I look forward to learning more, gaining experience and over time giving something back, in the same way a lot of the experienced guys and gals here have helped me while I lurked over the last month or two...


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 January 2010)

Bull(ish) said:


> Been reading the forums here for a little while, so thought I'd put my head up and say hello!
> Cheers, and I look forward to learning more, gaining experience and over time giving something back, in the same way a lot of the experienced guys and gals here have helped me while I lurked over the last month or two...



Yes you did well and congratulations. After lesson 3 is ....

*lesson 4.* 

hind·sight 
n.
1. Perception of the significance and nature of events after they have occurred.

Hope to see you around the forum.


----------



## Naked shorts (13 January 2010)

DaveMac said:


> Have been reading in awe the posts of ASF celebrities like Tech, Wayne, Nick, Wysiwig, TH, Bunyip, Snake




What?! I'm not on the celebrity list?!


----------



## beaul (13 January 2010)

Hi guys,
Just joined. 
I live on a yacht in Brisbane with my wife on a 40ft trimaran and we cruise whenever we can.
Trading small cap mining stocks is the plan and operating from a boat is ideal with a lap top/wifi/satellite phone etc. between checking the crab pots

I have an account with Commsec and have been "watchlisting" for 6 months and reading everything I can on trading. Now I start?.


----------



## Trembling Hand (13 January 2010)

beaul said:


> Hi guys,
> Just joined.
> I live on a yacht in Brisbane



 livin the dream,


beaul said:


> with my wife



 I'm sorry about that, 







beaul said:


> Trading small cap mining stocks is the plan



Why small caps? Is that the extent of the plan?


beaul said:


> I have an account with Commsec and have been "watchlisting" for 6 months and reading everything I can on trading. Now I start?.



 I would say at a good guess. No.


----------



## swm79 (13 January 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> livin the dream,
> I'm sorry about that,
> Why small caps? Is that the extent of the plan?
> I would say at a good guess. No.




wow... i go on holidays and come back to see TH is back at his scalping best.

welcome back

.... just steer clear of those EW threads


----------



## beaul (13 January 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> livin the dream,
> I'm sorry about that,
> Why small caps? Is that the extent of the plan?
> I would say at a good guess. No.




Ok, what should i do, to improve my knowledge.

I'am open to any suggestions.?

Particulary I am interested in learning more about the "crowd behaviour" aspect of trading shares.
Any suggestions, books, articles etc which might help.


----------



## Ron88 (13 January 2010)

Hello! I am new in this community.  I am interested in trading.  Just completed  a course - Smart Trading Plan & System Development course by Justine Pollard. I hope to learn a lot more from joining in this community.


----------



## Trembling Hand (13 January 2010)

beaul said:


> Ok, what should i do, to improve my knowledge.
> 
> Particulary I am interested in learning more about the "crowd behaviour" aspect of trading shares.




I would say you need to learn what makes your plan profitable and why.(partly by backtesting & sim/paper trading). Then you will know when to trade it and when its broken. 

This is a step that probably most of the punters never get too. Yet is probably the most important step.

What is attractive about small cap mining stocks? how do they fit the "plan"?


----------



## swm79 (13 January 2010)

beaul said:


> Ok, what should i do, to improve my knowledge.
> 
> I'am open to any suggestions.?
> 
> ...




you could read some books:

The Four Pillars of Investing - William Bernstein, 2002 - Portfolio strategy

The Intelligent Investor - Benjamin Graham, 1949 - Stock selection and value investing

One up on Wall Street - Peter Lynch, 1989 - Growth style investing

Reminiscences of a Stock Operator - Edwin Lefevre, 1925 - it's a fiction but most people believe it was (somewhat of) an autobiography - Speculating

Devil Take The Hindmost - Edward Chancellor, 2000 - History repeats itself

but on the otherhand they're just chatter too... market is a very different animal to what it was 50 years ago when Graham wrote Intelligent Investor.... but also very similar... same same, but different

my suggestion is - paper trade for a long time... scour the threads here and see what you can find out... you need experience... and you need to be careful... and you probably need a good year or so on the sidelines watching and learning.... and then STILL you'll be baffled... as i constantly am


----------



## beaul (13 January 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> I would say you need to learn what makes your plan profitable and why.(partly by backtesting & sim/paper trading). Then you will know when to trade it and when its broken.
> 
> This is a step that probably most of the punters never get too. Yet is probably the most important step.
> 
> What is attractive about small cap mining stocks? how do they fit the "plan"?



I have a friend who has been trading small caps in general and has done very very well (he owns a rolls royce and much more which came from trading)
I plan to trade mining small caps to limit myself to similiar stocks and gain knowledge and experience in one area.
I meet with my friend once a week and we discuss strategy etc. I have found that he doesn't always do what he says he does.
However I am learning to create my own style of trading.

I do not believe I am a "punter".
I put a lot of effort into my decision making.

I appreciate the comments and help from swm79, but of course everyone tells you that "paper" trading is not the same as trading with money. Time will tell.
A lot of discussion on share trading brings up the emotional angle, I am not sure how I will handle that part. 
I would like to think I can stick with a plan but I see my friend breaking his own rules everyday, but he makes money, lots of it.


----------



## Naked shorts (13 January 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> What is attractive about small cap mining stocks?




He read all your posts about the large liquidity in FX being a negative and so decided to go for the most illiquid instrument he could think of


----------



## Trembling Hand (13 January 2010)

Naked shorts said:


> He read all your posts about the large liquidity in FX being a negative and so decided to go for the most illiquid instrument he could think of



LOL!


beaul said:


> I have a friend who has been trading small caps in general and has done very very well (he owns a rolls royce and much more which came from trading)



 I have lots of friends who have traded small caps as well. they all went broke.


beaul said:


> I plan to trade mining small caps to limit myself to similar stocks and gain knowledge and experience in one area.



Small caps traded through commsuc is the most expensive form of ASX trading. Add that to inexperience and you are already doubled the odds against you. If you start with the ASX200 for example they are cheaper to trade (spread and tick size as a generalisation) and maybe a little slower in movements therefore making it less likely to be frozen in the spotlight when it hits you. And you can work out what makes trading profitable before you start swing for the fence with the specs. 

But







beaul said:


> However I am learning to create my own style of trading.



This is very important.


beaul said:


> I do not believe I am a "punter".
> I put a lot of effort into my decision making.



 we are all punters mate. 


beaul said:


> I appreciate the comments and help from swm79, but of course everyone tells you that "paper" trading is not the same as trading with money. Time will tell.



 Yes the same that never actually make money or stay profitable.


----------



## Mr J (13 January 2010)

beaul said:


> I appreciate the comments and help from swm79, but of course everyone tells you that "paper" trading is not the same as trading with money. Time will tell.




It's different psychologically, as money comes into play. Most people feel something over winning and losing money, and are subject to desire and fear. There may also be some difference in execution, poor fills, liquidity issues etc, and that may be more important with what you plan to do.


----------



## beaul (20 January 2010)

*my experience, so far*

I started in August last year and after reading many books on share trading, I set up a watch list using stocks such as PNA,MGX,DOW,AQA and BLY based on my experience at that time with Charts etc. Over two months EVERY stock made money, I did not have one loss. 
I "sold" out after the two months and made a 25% profit. (if i would have held on longer I would have made 50%)

I recently (early January 2010) set up another watchlist (paper) using similiar methods as before but with different but similiar stocks and in 14 days every stock is losing money. Some have reached my "stoploss" and will be sold. The rest I will hold for  two months?.
What has changed?

I assume the market was more bullish for the stocks I chose in Aug 2009 than they are now. 

Any comments


----------



## Naked shorts (20 January 2010)

*Re: my experience, so far*



beaul said:


> I started in August last year and after reading many books on share trading, I set up a watch list using stocks such as PNA,MGX,DOW,AQA and BLY based on my experience at that time with Charts etc. Over two months EVERY stock made money, I did not have one loss.
> I "sold" out after the two months and made a 25% profit. (if i would have held on longer I would have made 50%)
> 
> I recently (early January 2010) set up another watchlist (paper) using similiar methods as before but with different but similiar stocks and in 14 days every stock is losing money. Some have reached my "stoploss" and will be sold. The rest I will hold for  two months?.
> ...




Oh my.

Well its pretty simple. your stocks made money because the whole market was going up. At the moment, your stocks are losing money because the whole market is going down. 

p.s. hows the boat going? i don't live too far from you  Very nice day for a swim


----------



## beaul (22 January 2010)

*indices*



beaul said:


> I started in August last year and after reading many books on share trading, I set up a watch list using stocks such as PNA,MGX,DOW,AQA and BLY based on my experience at that time with Charts etc. Over two months EVERY stock made money, I did not have one loss.
> I "sold" out after the two months and made a 25% profit. (if i would have held on longer I would have made 50%)
> 
> I recently (early January 2010) set up another watchlist (paper) using similiar methods as before but with different but similiar stocks and in 14 days every stock is losing money. Some have reached my "stoploss" and will be sold. The rest I will hold for  two months?.
> ...




Can I make up my own indices to follow the group of shares I like to trade in or is there something out there similiar that i can use that is already in place.

I prefer to watch/trade mining stocks, valued under $1.00 and capitallized between $100 milion -$500 million.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Swimmy (22 January 2010)

Hi All,

Yet another beginner starting off down the trading path. So far have been reading, re-reading and dabbling in small positions. The dabbling has shown me this type of venture is definitely worth pursuing. But geez... doesn't it mess with your head? Anyway - next job is writing down how I'm going to go about getting (and hopefully staying ) involved in the markets.

I'd be real glad to hear from anyone out in the Orange, NSW area. Regards,

DF


----------



## Prickly (24 January 2010)

Just joined your forum and hope to learn something useful. Saw some penny stocks two weeks ago that look attractive so bought a couple thousand dollars worth, saw the stock suddenly go up. Got greedy and missed the top but still managed to make $600 dollars before the stock plunged. Very lucky. Then saw terrific report on another stock, bought $2000 worth. Then it went down, so looked like I would lose about $600 then suddenly surged up. I sold immediately and made $500.00. If I had held on I would have made about $3000. 
I thought "How easy is this? Maybe this is my true calling and I will get rich because I am so clever". 
Needless, to say the next lot of stocks I bought I bought at their peak just before they plummetted and I had to get out before I lost even more. So I am thinking that maybe I am not so blessed or clever after all. 
Anyway, what a buzz!!! Especially the making money not losing money part. I still think that if I am a little more conservative and careful and not too greedy I could make some money. I am not really in a position to lose money as I am retired and on a very tight budget. So I will learn as much as I can over the internet, try not to get too greedy, try to get in on the start of a rise instead of the end and see how I go. If I do start losing again I will get out. I know this is a form of gambling so I want to be very very careful. 
Look forward to reading and chatting.


----------



## bajabus (25 January 2010)

hey all, I've been trading for over 10yrs but am new to the forum.  Am currently looking into CFDs and would appreciate any links to useful forum posts.
talk soon


----------



## factory87 (26 January 2010)

Hi people, new to trading, reading and learning and paper-trading only atm until I feel confident enough to put the real stuff in the mincer.

Hoping it will give me, at least, a fun and engrossing hobby as I gain experience.


----------



## syang12 (27 January 2010)

g'day all,  I've entered the market only 10 months and just noticed this forum on the web. Wish I can learn sth and share my experiences with others here.


----------



## rtjoa (27 January 2010)

Hi all,

I'm not a beginner but more like a super beginner in the area of share trading :

Just started trading a week ago and I'm interested in expanding my very limited knowledge of stocks by joining this forum.

A little bit about me, I have a passion for sports investing  (betting) and has been actively doing it for the last 2 years or so. I know, i know... my friend reckon its a bs term to label sports betting as an investing activities. But then sports betting is definetely not gambling, as you don't leave things to chance like in the Casino.

Anyway, enough about the introduction. Looking forward to seeing you all in this forum !


----------



## J&M (27 January 2010)

I have just started trading 
with some success. its a strong learning curve for me 
I have a few properties now spreading my investments 
I am reading the Newbie Lessons on this site 

The key words here seems to be do your own research
I look here on this site and read a lot 
thanks for all the interesting posts on share trading 

J


----------



## prazstar (28 January 2010)

Hi all, I'm new to share trading, i do not know much, but I'm very keen to learn lots. Hopefully i can gain enough knowledge and confidence to start trading on a small scale this year.

Thanks

Praz


----------



## woodford (30 January 2010)

Hello all fellow forum users,

I've been trading CFD's for a while now and going ok but not great. Very new to the forum and love reading the postings and opinions from other traders/investors. Hope to learn more through this forum. Good trading to everyone this year


----------



## Liar's Poker (31 January 2010)

Hello all,

I'm a new member to ASF (made a few posts already), but have been a guest browser for a while now. I've spent a bit of time browsing through different forums looking for one that suits me. After taking a liking to the simple, yet commonsense layout of the site and the large population of opinionated intellects - I thought it was time to join and contribute.

I have been interested in stocks since I was young (made my first broker call when I was 11 - asked what the trade minimum was for Southcorp) and have traded regularly over the past 5 years, gradually increasing my trades and portfolio size. 

I'm by no means an expert and although I understand many technical analyses, I often find myself trading on company fundamentals and trends I see developing in populations rather than the stocks themselves.  

Hopefully I'll find enough time to become a regular poster.

-LP-


----------



## mingapex (1 February 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am a freshman of Australian Stock market. But I am very familar with Chinese stock market, especially China mainland stockmaket. Cause i used to work as a broker there. 

In my view, Aussie stock market and China stock market are totally different. However, the relation between these two markets are more and more closely. So, paying more attention on Chinese economy is absolutely a good idea if you wanna play well in Aussis market.

So that's me. Hopfully, we can talk about the investment freely and happily here.


----------



## Qjumpa (6 February 2010)

Howdy folks, Long time lurk first time poster.

Great stuff Sir O – please keep it coming! 

Question: how does one value a stock price based on increased profit and expansions

If a company were already doing $25 mil profit with a current share price of .25c and had an increase of profit earnings to 50 million the next year, double the year after that and so on and so on – surely the share price would double respectively wouldn’t it? 

I understand the market would have already priced that into the current price based on forecasts of expected earnings and orders ect, BUT what if those future earnings are based on a long shot (or not in forecasts because too pie in the sky) and it pays off?? 
Share price .25c with earnings of 25 million
Share price .50c with earnings of 50 million
Share price .75c with earnings of 75 million
Share price $5.00 with earnings of 500 million 
Company has met sales targets with no talk of large increases in profit to come - good time to sell while on top and maximum profit achieved:
I realise there are other fundamentals involved, just when building a plan with an exit time based on major changes. 

Sorry my silly questions, only 2nd glass of red and it's starting to flow.:freak3:


----------



## globaltr (8 February 2010)

Hey came across Aussie Stock Forums on the internet some time ago.  Looking forward to catching up with other options trading guys.  I am always learning and look forward to sharing ideas, strategies and techniques

thanks

Anthony


----------



## Ozcruiser (12 February 2010)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and very new to the stock market. 

I wish I had joined earlier since I just found out through this forum I might have made a big mistake putting quite a bit of money in a trading course. After reading some threads on the crowd I've joined I am starting to feel rather stupid.



At least I got on this forum, so hopefully something good will come of it.

Maybe not all is lost yet......


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 February 2010)

Ozcruiser said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and very new to the stock market.
> 
> I wish I had joined earlier since I just found out through this forum I might have made a big mistake putting quite a bit of money in a trading course.



 Hello Ozcruiser, I'm always looking to learn and am wondering what course you enrolled in? What do they teach and how long does it go for please? If you want to reveal of course.

p.s. I don't bite.


----------



## Ozcruiser (12 February 2010)

Hi,

they specialise in stock options and promote their own services at the same time. 21 days to be up and running. 
I fell for the sales pitch and after reading some threads regarding this organisation and their founder on this forum I realise I might have made a mistake.

It is still possible that I might be wrong and they are as they say "Fair Dinkum", the near future will tell.

Thank you for your reply and questions. I am happy to reveal their identity, but since I am new to all this I need to be sure that I am following the rules and guidelines of this forum.

Ozcruiser.


----------



## newbie trader (14 February 2010)

HI ASF!

I'm newbie trader and am new to trading (hence my name). I've been viewing these forums for quite a while and have just now decided to join! Hopefully I will learn a bit here.

N.T


----------



## cutz (14 February 2010)

Ozcruiser said:


> Hi,
> 
> they specialise in stock options and promote their own services at the same time. 21 days to be up and running.
> I fell for the sales pitch and after reading some threads regarding this organisation and their founder on this forum I realise I might have made a mistake.
> ...




G'Day Ozcruiser,

I don't think there's anything wrong wrong with revealing ID's, if you're worried just jumble it up, you'll be doing fellow newbies a service.


----------



## Ozcruiser (14 February 2010)

cutz said:


> G'Day Ozcruiser,
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong wrong with revealing ID's, if you're worried just jumble it up, you'll be doing fellow newbies a service.





Hi Cutz,

I suppose you have a point there, and since they are mentioned in several other posts and threads on this forum I quess I am not out off line mentioning their name, elite traders and affiliated Halifax Investment Services.

Since I have allready invested quite a substantial amount of money for their trading course and their support services, I might as well follow it all the way through up and until I am ready to do any real investments.

I am happy to share all my experiences with this forum and hope that they have cleaned up their act since the other rather negative posts were written.

Ozcruiser


----------



## Ruby (15 February 2010)

Hi Ozcruiser,

Yes, you probably have wasted your money with Elite traders, but don't flog yourself - the sales pitch is very seductive and lots of people fall for it.   Suggesting you can be up and running and making money in the markets in 21 days is very unrealistic.  They should not be allowed to make those claims.  Let's face it - if it was as easy as that, everyone would be making fortunes! 

I talk to a lot of traders, and through various connections, I have spoken to many of Elite's ex-clients who have lost a lot of money, found their support non-existent and realised they too were fooled.  I have not spoken to one satisfied client.  There are plenty of people on this forum who don't have a nice word to say about Andrew Baxter!   Don't feel too bad - most of us have been victims of a stock market scam at some time or another.   In the end, most of us learn the hard way.

These people are supposed to have a duty of care towards their clients, so make the most of their obligation to you.   Ask them for trading results (they used to publish these on their website, but I don't think they do now...... hmmm!  wonder why?) and ask them to substantiate them.  They should be able to do this.

Am I allowed to ask what the course is, and how much they charge for it?

Good luck with your trading.

Cheers,

Ruby


----------



## Ozcruiser (16 February 2010)

Thank you Ruby,

your reply has given me some comfort and hope. Like you said: it is part of the journey and part of the price you pay. Once bitten twice shy I think they say..

The course I entered was the options mastery class and I paid AUD$5,497.00 for the whole package. Painful mistake.

In all fairness I have to admit that I am learning new things, and since I am a novice to trading I guess that is worth something.

I will follow the advice from other threads, and I think I have found a good starting point. 


Thanks again,

OzCruiser


----------



## woodford (17 February 2010)

Hi Ozcruiser

For what it's worth, I went to a free seminar last October held by Share market college and it's basically a lead generator for them to try and sell their programme and software packages. They wanted $15,000.00 for a 3 day course which was not mentioned on the night of course, only after you had made an appointment with them and it included their software package and trading platform and unlimited online support if you needed it. You can't try before you buy with this programme either so it was a matter of thanks but no thanks. Don't feel too bad and I hope you get plenty of good information from ASF and good luck with your trading.

Woodford 







Ozcruiser said:


> Thank you Ruby,
> 
> your reply has given me some comfort and hope. Like you said: it is part of the journey and part of the price you pay. Once bitten twice shy I think they say..
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruby (17 February 2010)

You're welcome Ozcruiser.   Oh yes, and stay away from Sharemarket College too.   Their course is full of fluff and padding and is a huge waste of money.

Ruby


----------



## woodford (18 February 2010)

Ruby said:


> You're welcome Ozcruiser.   Oh yes, and stay away from Sharemarket College too.   Their course is full of fluff and padding and is a huge waste of money.
> 
> Ruby




hi Ruby

Have you had any first hand experience with SMC or know of anyone who has? I thought $15,000.00 was very excessive for a course and trading platform you can't see in advance. I don't know of anyone who has had dealings with them.

Woodford


----------



## Tig (18 February 2010)

hey there,

Just thought i'd drop a quick hello. I'm Tig, - currently playing the ASX share trading game and hoping to learn something from this forum. Great to have bumped into it. Any players of the ASX game? - It looks like a pretty good intro to the trading world.

Cheers,


----------



## Jono S (18 February 2010)

Hey, I'm Jono (hard to guess from the user name)

From W.A, 20 this year and looking to start building an investment portfolio.
Pretty new to everything but have some basic understanding on the fundamentals of investment.

Currently at the University of Western studying medicine. I'll be starting my second year this year

Joined up for the ASX game so looking forward to seeing how I go at that over the next few months while I build up some capital to start investing.

Very happy I stumbled upon these forums


----------



## woodford (19 February 2010)

Tig said:


> hey there,
> 
> Just thought i'd drop a quick hello. I'm Tig, - currently playing the ASX share trading game and hoping to learn something from this forum. Great to have bumped into it. Any players of the ASX game? - It looks like a pretty good intro to the trading world.
> 
> Cheers,




Hi Tig

I trade cfd's through First Prudential Markets and do ok but not great. I only follow stocks in the asx 200 and do both long and shorts trades and find this forum site interesting.Hope you do as well.

Woodford


----------



## Tig (19 February 2010)

woodford said:


> Hi Tig
> 
> I trade cfd's through First Prudential Markets and do ok but not great. I only follow stocks in the asx 200 and do both long and shorts trades and find this forum site interesting.Hope you do as well.
> 
> Woodford




Thanks mate, - hope so too. Still  haven't yet looked over the market to decide on what to trade, - but am learning.

Cheers,


----------



## asher7 (19 February 2010)

Hi,

I'm Marty. I have never traded in my life, so I figured this is a great place to introduce myself and meet some like minded and knowledgeable people.

I was exposed to the markets through my dad during a lot of my childhood and teenage years but haven't come back to it until now (26 years old now). Having now been in the workforce for 8 years, I have decided there has to be an easier was to make a crust.

I did an introductory session/lead generation night with  Platinum Pursuits based around hedging with options and CFD's, which I found fascinating even though it was only basic and general concepts. The course would have cost around $8000 to attend, but having done some research on the internet (including this blog) I figured I can educate myself cheaper and more conclusively through books, blogs and a bit of trial and error. Also I read some negative stuff about Platinum Pursuits which put me off a bit. Please let me know if you may have an opinion or experience to share about this course.

Options trading seems to interest me the most, so my plan is to focus solely on that for a while and having little start up capital, I figure its a good place to begin. Let me know what you think.

I would be appreciative of any opinions you may have as to my proposed plan of attack to getting started in the market. 

Marty.


----------



## Trembling Hand (19 February 2010)

asher7 said:


> *Options trading *seems to interest me the most, so my plan is to focus solely on that for a while and having *little start up capital*, I figure its a good place to begin. Let me know what you think.




The bits I have put in bold are not really compatible. Just because you can get leverage doesn't mean its a good idea. 

But there is plenty to learn here so have a look around.


----------



## Client (24 February 2010)

I am not a beginner but decided to stop at this thread and say Hi! to all local folks. I hope to stay at this forum, share with you and learn something useful from all of you. See you at the market battlefield


----------



## phantomcamel (24 February 2010)

Greetings ASF, great forum here. Have monitored a few threads as a guest and decided to join... Hvae very limited experience in trading but started back in 2003 with some success stories & some belly flops  Portfolio varies between blue chip, resources & some tech. Also looking into bio chemicals.


----------



## vivkom (25 February 2010)

Hey
I am new to this forum. Have been trading in Indian stock markets for two year; recently moved to sydney.

Viv


----------



## kazss11 (25 February 2010)

Hey people!


----------



## PTMULGOA (25 February 2010)

Hi All   I'm new to this forum but keen to get involved. I did an options course around 6 years ago. After a year of trading options I move to CFDs and eventually to the SPI200. I found it hard to trade the SPI and run a  business at the same time so now I'm back to options. At least I don't have to be glued to the computer and I can sleep at night without worrying about what the US market is doing.
I'm far from successful with trading. I'm a little in front mainly because I did hardly any trades on the SPI. I started back on options December 09 and so far with these I'm well in front considering the modest size of my bank.


----------



## Ruby (26 February 2010)

Hi Woodford,

Sorry about the late reply - I have been away for a while, and not on the forum.

Yes, I have had first-hand experience with SMC and know lots of other disgruntled (now ex) members.  $15,000 is very excessive for what they offer!  After I ended my association with them I discovered that their trainers don't trade!!!

The software they use, incidentally, is Market Analyst - which you can download from the net and trial for free.  Go to the MDSnews website.

The trading platform they use is the Saxo Bank one, which is white labelled by lots of companies.   Also available for free trial.

Cheers,

Ruby


----------



## woodford (27 February 2010)

Ruby said:


> Hi Woodford,
> 
> Sorry about the late reply - I have been away for a while, and not on the forum.
> 
> ...




Hi Ruby

Thanks very much for that. Very interesting that their trainers don't trade. That was conveniently left out of the conversation from the meeting I had with them.I will look at the website you mentioned.

Thanks Woodford


----------



## cartycost (28 February 2010)

Hi people

Have had a look around the site and I would like to thank everyone for their input.  I tried to talk in the commsec forum site and they either ignored me or when I asked a question,told me I shouldn't be there if I found the particular situation hard.

I am 54, have a portfolio bought back a few years ago before the big drops so am stuck until one day, hopefully the markets will go back up.

In the meantime, I am trying to get an education to be able to do better next time.

Cheers


----------



## woodford (28 February 2010)

cartycost said:


> Hi people
> 
> Have had a look around the site and I would like to thank everyone for their input.  I tried to talk in the commsec forum site and they either ignored me or when I asked a question,told me I shouldn't be there if I found the particular situation hard.
> 
> ...




Hi Cartycost

Welcome to ASF. I don't know anything about the commsec forum but I've had no problem with this forum so far. Any question or comment I've made on this forum in the short time I've been here has had a positive reply. I think we are all hoping to do better. Good luck with it all

Woodford


----------



## luisenoz (28 February 2010)

Hi, I'm an accountant with more than 25 years working with financial statements for big multinationals but never seriously involved in stock trading.
I hope that your guidance and critics will help me to learn quicker and cheaper than with any of these "courses" available in the market, and so I'll be able to reduce my mistakes to a humanly tolerable level. 
Thanks for the oportunity.
Cheers,
Luis


----------



## cartycost (1 March 2010)

woodford said:


> Hi Cartycost
> 
> Welcome to ASF. I don't know anything about the commsec forum but I've had no problem with this forum so far. Any question or comment I've made on this forum in the short time I've been here has had a positive reply. I think we are all hoping to do better. Good luck with it all
> 
> Woodford




Thanks Woodford,
Will be an interesting journey.


----------



## todster (5 March 2010)

Hi everyone,been hiding in the closet for long enough.
Time to get involved,maybe try and put some back after taking so much out of here.Some very good advice to be had.
Thanks Todster


----------



## iced earth (6 March 2010)

Dear ALL

 I am new here, Hope participate and share our ideas. I have been in Stock market since 2006 and I mostly use Technical Analysis for my trades. I am also familiar with Fundamental analysis and accounting issues.

 Wish you the Best
Mohsen

PS: can anybody tell me at which topic I can put and share my Technical analyses??


----------



## Joe Blow (6 March 2010)

iced earth said:


> Dear ALL
> 
> I am new here, Hope participate and share our ideas. I have been in Stock market since 2006 and I mostly use Technical Analysis for my trades. I am also familiar with Fundamental analysis and accounting issues.
> 
> ...




Hi iced earth,

Welcome to ASF!

If you have a thread on technical analysis, you may consider starting it in the Trading Strategies/Systems forum if you are interested in generating some discussion, or the Blogs section if you're not.

Please note that we do not allow large font sizes or different colours in posts. If you wish to highlight particular parts of your post, please use *bold text* or underlined text which serves that purpose particularly well.


----------



## iced earth (7 March 2010)

Dear Joe,

_Thanks a lot for your concern. I hope to be a useful member._

Best Regards
Mohsen


----------



## h0psing (9 March 2010)

Hi,

New to ASFs.  Please teach me grassh0ppers!


----------



## cite3726 (12 March 2010)

New here but not to the markets.  Working in the biz and like to see some different opinions.


----------



## Julia (12 March 2010)

cite3726 said:


> New here but not to the markets.  Working in the biz and like to see some different opinions.



Welcome, cite.  Can you say in which capacity you are "in the biz"?


----------



## robusta (13 March 2010)

Hi new here and just started running my SMSF mid Jan - what a learning curve. Very interested in fundamental analyst - looking to take a long term view and build a solid portfolio
:bounce:


----------



## nt2subtle (23 March 2010)

Hello all,
I have been trading for the past two or so years, but with no real knowledge ($ gift with e/trade for 20th B*day) of the market. More or less a learning period of what not to do. 

Now i am slowly learning about shares in general and plan in the next month to drop $500 in the market to play with. I aim to be on this forum regularly to listen and learn from people who are experts or more or less like myself.

Kind Regards,
Todd.


----------



## nomore4s (23 March 2010)

nt2subtle said:


> Hello all,
> I have been trading for the past two or so years, but with no real knowledge ($ gift with e/trade for 20th B*day) of the market. More or less a learning period of what not to do.
> 
> Now i am slowly learning about shares in general and plan in the next month to drop $500 in the market to play with. I aim to be on this forum regularly to listen and learn from people who are experts or more or less like myself.
> ...




Hi Todd,

You will find plenty of good info on the boards here, just search around and put aside plenty of time for reading.

TBH you are probably better off saving your $500 until you have more of an idea of how you want to invest or trade. Buying in $500 parcels will chew up a lot in fees especially with a broker like Etrade, you will need over a 10% return just to break even after entry & exit commissions.

Good luck


----------



## Journeyman (23 March 2010)

G,day Everyone

I would just like to introduce myself you all.. I have always had an interest in money and wealth. I am currently reading "The Snowball" which is a book about Warren Buffet (I'm sure you all know of him  ) I firstly would like to educate myself (financial knowledge/ Intelligence)before venturing into the real world.

Any input on literature is appreciated!

I am all ears for your comments and suggestions and i look forward to speaking to you all.


----------



## TriggerHippie (26 March 2010)

Hi folks,

Here to do my neighbourly duty and intro myself...

I've had several "toe in the water" experiences with various forms of trading over quite a few years, but never really identified myself as a "trader".

Took an absolute bath in unlisted property trusts early on (anyone remember _Estate Mortgage_ - "Just like a Bank or a Building Society, only Better!"). Learned a biggie there - "If they have to advertise on TV - Don't Touch!!"

Had a better experience in resource penny stocks a few years back, with some fantastic returns in % terms as the mining boom took off. Was only trading on overtime, so the volumes were quite low and brokerage ate into it a bit.

A change of employment brought that to an end when I went onto a Salaried position (so no more overtime payments to feed the trading account).

More recently, followed a link on a website that led to a fantasic opportunity [slaps forehead], which turned out to be a marketing scam based on forex. Did my research, and saw through the scam before committing anything to it (phew!) - but now want to research the grain of truth at the core of the scam (ie forex). Will probably look to establish a practice account somewhere, but initially just want to educate myself in the absence of hype, pitch and spin.

This forum seems like a likely source of good pointers, so thanks in advance...


----------



## leedskalnin (27 March 2010)

gd evening


----------



## sageintraining (28 March 2010)

finance student here, frustrated that alot of the stuff we learn at uni is next to useless.

Currently on the search for info on my own, i am particularly drawn into the fundamental side of things as i know my way around balance sheets and love reading books by the big man buffett. Also would love to learn about TA , not as a primary way of analysis but more of a consolidation/confirmatory to my fundamentals.


----------



## Tatts (29 March 2010)

i joined ages ago and for some reason didn't come back much. been reading lots of posts recently and haven't been contributing. Figure i should start by saying hi here again. Thanks for all the great info thats on here.


----------



## DJG (29 March 2010)

Hey all,

17 turning 18, got some money to invest, hopefully i like it and turn it into a lifetime part of life

From victoria

Thanks

Dan


----------



## TMR0412 (30 March 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm a 30-something looking to learn more about investing sensibly.  This looks to be a really good forum.

Cheers


----------



## jaydebono (31 March 2010)

hi everyone, i'm mid 20 something, learning about stock trading, been meaning to do it for many many a year.

I have a feeling it may be a bit more sensible then playing poker or betting on NBA results, although I have had success in both. (I keep spreadsheets to ensure I am making money, and I decided with poker that if I got to $1,000 losses I would quit, and $500 with NBA betting, thankfully I never got anywhere near those 2 figures)

For the stocks the figures are a bit different.

Learning a lot and have been trading since January.

My goal is to get a better return then term deposits or savings accounts


----------



## Crom (31 March 2010)

Hi to you all.

I am an unashamedly share addict, and have been buying and selling 15 plus years.  I currently hold (long and short term), 28 stocks and specialise in resource stocks.

Was a senior public servant for 17 years, and for the past 16 years have operated a personal training and rehab company.

Have degrees in Economics, post grad in Management, and Dip in Science.

After browsing this site for some months, I am very impressed with the quality of contributions, and looking fwd to becoming an active member.

Good trading to you all

Tim


----------



## crazy-panda-eyes (3 April 2010)

Hi All,

Auditor in training- having fun grasping the internals and am finding the externals just as fascinating.
Have a very very very modest portfolio which is at its beginnings but am looking to see if I can grow it sustainably. 

Much to say, I am loving wbc at the current moment. : )


----------



## Gizmo82 (21 April 2010)

Hello,

Looking to make some extra cash to buy some camera equipment. 

Had some luck during my uni days and thought I'd give it another go as money is tight these days with the bills and interest rate hikes. 

Just on the past few days of reading posts, I can see there is alot to learn in a quick space of time. I hope to slot into a group with similar interests and financial goals, but most importantly to make new friends. 

Hope to see ya around.

Gizmo.


----------



## rider58 (6 May 2010)

Hi All,

Fairly new to the trading scene having owned a fair amount of stock ( still holding ADI, FML and some other little mining stocks ) & Also after having a go at futures I've realised I'm on the wrong path  so I'm here to learn as much as I can!


----------



## emmas777 (7 May 2010)

Hello!

My name is Emma, I'm from Perth.

I'm a complete & utter NEWBIE!

I don't know a single thing about about stocks or trading.......absolutely nothing  Even the terminology is beyond me.

All I know is that I'm ready to start, I'm in for the long run, I have time to study.....&....I'm incredibly driven & focused. This has gotta be a good start right!!??

So, can anyone suggest a good starting point? Books, courses etc. Baring in mind, I have no experience whatsoever 

I'd really appreciate your feedback guys, you'd be my guardian stock angels 

Look forward to "seeing" y'all round.

Thanks!

Em.


----------



## Gunslinger (18 May 2010)

John B here.
Looking to set myself and my family up for life in the long term.
Have been trading speculatively for about 10 years, on and off as cash flow permits.
Will be investing more heavily soon as finances permit.
Have had some luck with a wildly speculative gold stock which I sold out for approx 400% profit but that was a fluke 
Look forward to the discussion and reading the wealth of info and hopefully down the track I'll have something of value to contribute back.

Cheers,
JB


----------



## Joe Blow (18 May 2010)

A very warm welcome to all new ASF members! 

If you're just finding your way around ASF here are a few tips to get you started:

Master the site search function and tracking down threads of interest will be a breeze! It's a lot more powerful than you think but you do need to spend some time with it. Take a look at the Tips on using ASF's search function thread.

The Five Commandments of Aussie Stock Forums will give you a greater understanding of what is expected from those posting here at ASF. We try to keep it friendly and constructive so ASF remains an enjoyable place for all to visit.

Aussie Stock Forums hints and tips offers some more tips on how to make the most out of ASF!

Finally, if you have a question about how to do something, post it in the ASF 'How do I do it?' thread.


----------



## dj trader (18 May 2010)

Hello, i have been trading at home since 2004. I am a full time mum and trade generally after hours with set buy and sell positions on the ASX. i have made money earlier but struggled through the GFC. 

I find it a little isolating at home and with young kiddies it is hard to get into the groove and stay there. i am looking at expanding my knowledge and experience and move into new areas. 

i trade on the comsec website.

I have read a few postings so far and i really appreciate the time some people put into their assistance. thank you so much!

rgds fiona


----------



## lumix (18 May 2010)

Hi All,

My name is Jamie and i'm 20 years old, from Perth.
Have absolutely no experience when it comes to shares/trading shares.
Keen just to sit in the shadows for a little while and read all of the wisdom already posted.
Currently working full time as a sales merchandiser, studying marketing at TAFE.

Look forward to learning a lot of useful information here.

Cheers,

Jamie


----------



## terryod (19 May 2010)

Hi All,
I've been registered on this site for a while,  but this is first post (at least that I can remember  ).

I would like to learn about trading indices like top 300, or 100 on ASX.

I think you need an account with a cfd provider to do this?

I would also like some info negative gearing a share portfolio, can this be done? I work in construction and pay a lot of tax, looking for ways to use these tax dollars to invest.

Cheers Terry


----------



## iced earth (22 May 2010)

_*Hi, Everybody*_

    I have been a member in this forum since last March  ( https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18974&page=2) , But I saw this tread today.

I am Mohsen , Practicing Stock Market and Forex for more than 3 years professionally. I live in Iran right now and I am fully active to Iranian Stock Market. I will move to Australia soon and eager to know more about Aussie Stock Market. I think one of the efficient way for this is sharing my knowledge with others in a prominent forum. I find out this forum very active and useful full with experienced traders.

I have passed classes in Technical and Fundamental analysis courses. I am using these analysis to my trades, I also write continuously in prominent forum in my country. I am one of the manager of a prominent forum (http://www.farabourse.net/showthread.php?t=888&page=3) in my country.

Hope be able to exchange our ideas in an efficient way.

Best Regards
Mohsen


----------



## Julia (22 May 2010)

Hello Mohsen,
I don't mean to be intrusive, but it would be good to know why you are moving to Australia.

Would be interesting to hear first hand from you about life in Iran.  The little we do hear via the news media gives the sense that life there is pretty oppressive.

Welcome to ASF.


----------



## iced earth (22 May 2010)

Julia said:


> Hello Mohsen,
> I don't mean to be intrusive, but it would be good to know why you are moving to Australia.
> 
> Would be interesting to hear first hand from you about life in Iran.  The little we do hear via the news media gives the sense that life there is pretty oppressive.
> ...




Dear Julia
  Thanks for your interest, I am an senior engineer and I prefer to continue my career in Australia. Few of my relatives and friend live there and I think Australia is a nice country to live.

Be Honest with you here we live under a severe dictatorship, Our people are nice and kind, but what can I say about the Government.

I dont want to go to details but here we live in one of the most unstable countries in all sectors, economic, political, social ...if you want to know more about here please send a message to me.

the only worry I have is that I am used to trade in Iranian Stock Market but I know little about Aussie Stock Market. The reason I am here is to get familiar with it as well as sharing my knowledge with the others.

Happy to be in ASF before being in Australia

Best Regards
Mohsen


----------



## Julia (22 May 2010)

Thanks, Mohsen.
I've sent you a PM.

Cheers
Julia


----------



## Toranova (27 May 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Final year accounting student at uni. Interested in learning about the stock market both for personal investment as well as professional knowledge.  Have a very basic idea of how the stock market works from a theoretical standpoint but only just starting to learn the practical side of it.

Regards


----------



## newcap (28 May 2010)

hi traders, looking forward to making my first steps into trading and enjoying the benefits of a forum like this one.


----------



## deanj (31 May 2010)

Hey guys!

Really excited about finding this site. Hoping to start finally making the trading dream a reality. I think this site, with such a wealth of comprehensive information will really make the process a lot easier. Thanks in advance for everyones help.


----------



## Stone Monkey (1 June 2010)

At the end of a long list. 'ere I am AJ.


----------



## TheBull (1 June 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Just joined a couple of weeks ago been trying to read as much as I can. Already made my first mistakes but learnt from them! Am trying to follow the FA/Value path but realise that to be successful I need to understand TA as well - i.e. when to buy and when not to. Had I been a bit more savvy I may saved myself a few grand already (or that should read would not have lost a few grand already!) 

Ta.


----------



## tradingdays (13 June 2010)

Hi All,

After a couple of years of procrastination have started trading regularly and am finding the forums really useful!


----------



## Cobweb (17 June 2010)

Hi all

Does anyone know of a free virtual trading platform that i can use to trade the Australian market, i have come across a couple for the U.S. market but cant find an aussie version.


----------



## supermatt (17 June 2010)

australia are tight arses. im affraid you wont find any thing free in relation to free stock charts that offer a demo platform such as the ones you get for us equities and forex.


----------



## Cobweb (20 June 2010)

supermatt said:


> australia are tight arses. im affraid you wont find any thing free in relation to free stock charts that offer a demo platform such as the ones you get for us equities and forex.




Thanks supermatt -shame -


----------



## Tanaka (20 June 2010)

Howdy all! Signed up last week. Lots of interesting reading in these forums. I'm a 10 year ASX 200 share investor, I usually buy based on fundamentals and value but recently (last 2 years) I have been reading as much as I can on technical analysis with the goal of being a profitable active trader rather than a buy and hold investor. I am using BullCharts and am at the early stages of learning how to write and test my own systems. I look forward to learning and contributing!

Tanaka.


----------



## Huitzii (20 June 2010)

Cobweb said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone know of a free virtual trading platform that i can use to trade the Australian market, i have come across a couple for the U.S. market but cant find an aussie version.




Try hubb software (its free but they will ring you to try to get some cash,but just dont accept their propasals)
http://www.hubbinvestor.com


----------



## wynsum (23 June 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> I have decided we need a thread where those new to ASF or to the stock market can introduce themselves to the rest of the community. This way, we can avoid having 1,000 threads where people introduce themselves.
> 
> I have decided that this thread will be it!
> 
> So please, if you haven't already, feel free to introduce yourself!





Afternoon all,
newbie to all this so I guess my lights will be burning late nights in all the reading, this is going to be a challenge.
I'll start at learning how to drive myself around ASF first and go from there.
Doing this from home and looking forward to it.
Cheers Jacqui


----------



## lil smoochie (24 June 2010)

hey everyone!!!!  
just a commerce uni student , here to learn more from you experts about trading!!
I've done cfd trading a bit, gotten nearly a few heart attacks from that! big profit and big losses about 50kish * but have made it back now* so PHEW.!

really looking forward to learning from you all!


----------



## merlinnn (26 June 2010)

Hi Guys and Girls,

Have recently started trawling through the huge amount of info on this site and am amazed to find actual investors and traders here as opposed to arm chair experts on other sites. I am currently looking for a career change into the finance world (currently project manager) whilst studying business and financial planning. Hope to learn a lot from everone and possibly one day contribute something.

Cheers


----------



## Cobweb (26 June 2010)

Hi all

I am currently trying to make sense of announcements from companies and a movement in their share price. It seems quite often that an announcment of price sensitive news (eg. merger) by a company is made on one day but the movement in price has occurred in 'after hours trading' the night before.

So my question is how can anyone take advantage of news or announcements.

Example:

The takeover of lihir by newcrest was announced on 01/04/2010 but the increase in price of Lihir happened in overnight trade on the previous night (ie. Lihir closed on 31/03/2010 @ $3.03 and opened up on 01/04/2010 @ $3.98 before the announcement had been made).

This seems to be the case quite often from my research. So where are people getting their information from and how can i compete. 

I have been studying the markets and learning how to trade for some time now but this is something i have had difficulty finding an answer for -I would appreciate it if anyone could explain this to me.

Thanks Cobweb


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 June 2010)

Cobweb said:


> The takeover of lihir by newcrest was announced on 01/04/2010 but the increase in price of Lihir happened in overnight trade on the previous night (ie. Lihir closed on 31/03/2010 @ $3.03 and opened up on 01/04/2010 @ $3.98 before the announcement had been made).




The announcements came out before the market opened on  01/04 at 



> 01/04/2010 > 9:31AM > NCM: Newcrest Confirms a Proposed Combination with Lihir
> 
> 01/04/2010	> 8:28AM >  LGL appoints new CEO
> 
> 01/04/2010	> 8:27AM >  LGL rejects acquisition proposal from Newcrest Mining Ltd




so all bets were placed before market opened.



> This seems to be the case quite often from my research. So where are people getting their information from and how can i compete.



Can't help you there spider. I can suggest you research how to "research" to get the facts right and could you post questions related to companies in their thread please. This thread is called ... Beginners - Introduce yourselves!


----------



## Jaye (26 June 2010)

Long time reader, thought I should sign up and get involved. Currently in my final year of uni studying B. of Applied Finance and B. of Business (Property). Will hopefully do Masters of Applied Finance next year.

Currently investing in stocks and some managed funds. Looking forwad to learning and contributing on this site!


----------



## wynsum (27 June 2010)

Hi  I've been driving around for weeks and all sounds good.
I have for almost a year wanting to trade on the market so the next stop was to join and here I am.
I'd like to start small and have a few stocks to get a feel of the trends.
So research and all ears i am thanks all, will zoom around again then start my chats.
Cheers


----------



## miaad (28 June 2010)

Registered last week. I am a truly beginner of stock trading. Hope to learn from this forums, and eventually profitable.


----------



## HugoSong (29 June 2010)

New to the forum...

Used to work for CommSec for over 2 years, in IT department though, now investing overseas as I got an overseas job last year.


----------



## YourTradingEdge (6 July 2010)

Hi All,

Just a quick note to introduce myself and my publication YourTradingEdge magazine. Let me know if you have any questions you need answered regarding trading or active investing and i will pass them onto our team for you...

Happy reading and profitable trading

YTE


----------



## Agentm (6 July 2010)

YourTradingEdge said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick note to introduce myself and my publication YourTradingEdge magazine. Let me know if you have any questions you need answered regarding trading or active investing and i will pass them onto our team for you...
> 
> ...




sure

i have a question or two

is this a sure fire way to make a lot of money?

is it all for free?

will you make me rich?


----------



## nunthewiser (6 July 2010)

YourTradingEdge said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick note to introduce myself and my publication YourTradingEdge magazine. Let me know if you have any questions you need answered regarding trading or active investing and i will pass them onto our team for you...
> 
> ...





yes i have a question.

How come you have taken to advertising in a beginners thread instead of doing the right thing and offering the owner of the site a few bucks to advertise properly here ?

is your publication free?

Why is it that since you joined in 09 that you have given NO input except to try and flog your product to learners that can get all the info they need here for free?

sorry that was 3 questions.


----------



## Bigukraine (6 July 2010)

YourTradingEdge said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick note to introduce myself and my publication YourTradingEdge magazine. Let me know if you have any questions you need answered regarding trading or active investing and i will pass them onto our team for you...
> 
> ...




i,ve worked out the edge......your trading edge would be ..... not to use your trading edge.... then you would have a trading.... edge that would not be their trading edge but your trading edge..... but not your trading edge !!! simple ha !!!


----------



## A.Cashin (7 July 2010)

Hi all,

Just introducing myself!

soooo hey


----------



## ggkfc (12 July 2010)

hi!

im kfc.
im a newbie whose been doing a lot of reading.. particularly trying to get a hand of all the books you gentlemen reccommended- esp fundamental vs TA. ive been reading a fair few of the posts but at the moment, it seems to be all calculus when im learning algebra. but getting to it 

Additionally, im getting the idea that the stockmarket is kinda like blackjack? and counting cards equivalent is say buying during a recession/depression? otherwise its more like gambling? by the time you see a *good* company, most of the profits are gone because either:
-its made during IPO
-people with contacts get there first


any pro traders views on this?


----------



## bullet21 (20 July 2010)

hello all,

been lurking for a few months. Ive been looking into short term trading in various markets and just learning before i dive in. Thanks for the wealth of information so far and in the future.


----------



## Beaver82 (20 July 2010)

G'day All,

Im New here (obviously) and hope to get some pointers & learn more about share trading.

28 yr old bloke with a little extra cash lying around hoping to make some moola on the market with it... Term Deposit accounts just dont cut the mustard for me


----------



## Sean K (20 July 2010)

Beaver82 said:


> G'day All,
> 
> Im New here (obviously) and hope to get some pointers & learn more about share trading.
> 
> 28 yr old bloke with a little extra cash lying around hoping to make some moola on the market with it... Term Deposit accounts just dont cut the mustard for me



Hi Beaver, good luck with your investing. I'm happy with a term deposit at the moment.  kennas


----------



## Julia (20 July 2010)

kennas said:


> I'm happy with a term deposit at the moment.  kennas



Looks as though thousands of others are also, Kennas.  Cash deposits are higher than in many years.


----------



## pixel (20 July 2010)

Julia said:


> Looks as though thousands of others are also, Kennas.  Cash deposits are higher than in many years.




Agree to an extent, Julia;

I've parked about 40% of my lt funds in fixed interest, while letting the other 60% work hard in the markets. My crystal ball suggests that our ASX couls face a sluggish sideways struggle into late August; but after that, I anticipate the overall trend to pick up.
Funny enough, since the other Julia declared August 21st as "Crunch Time", other pundits seem to come around to a similar view: Markets like certainty, and if our pollies from either persuasion believe they're able to make a real difference to the economy, they're deluding themselves - IMHO.

Enough of that mental detour. What I meant to say to Beaver et al: You can have your cake and eat it too. 
*Play it safe: park some cash in a prudently-timed term deposit, while learning how the markets work with smaller amounts.*


----------



## Beaver82 (21 July 2010)

I am a little overwhelmed with the amount of websites & 'experts' with advice out there on where/when/why to buy & sell in the market. I have a few free 30 day subscriptions with some sites that I got after creating a trade account with an online broker.

Sometimes they can be quite contradictive. And I am sinical at the best of times so I dont know who to trust! If everyones in the game to make $$ then the advice given is probably just to improve their portfolio, not necessarily mine.

My first ever trades I have bought into a few miners, not big bucks, $10K roughly. The advice given seemed to suggest these will perform well. But am I more looking to make quick profits. Definitely not long term investing here.

A few years ago my bro was really crankin in the sharemarket, makin reaaallly good money during the .com Boom. Then the Boom when Bust & I lost big time. So since then I have been too afraid to have a crack myself, till now.


----------



## pixel (21 July 2010)

Beaver82 said:


> I am a little overwhelmed with the amount of websites & 'experts' with advice out there on where/when/why to buy & sell in the market. I have a few free 30 day subscriptions with some sites that I got after creating a trade account with an online broker.
> 
> Sometimes they can be quite contradictive. And I am sinical at the best of times so I dont know who to trust! If everyones in the game to make $$ then the advice given is probably just to improve their portfolio, not necessarily mine.




Hi again, Beaver;
I can well understand your sense of awe and bewilderment about "who to trust". 
Ask yourself this:* If I had a sure-fire bet how to get rich - how likely would I be to share that recipe with "free 30-day subscribers"?* 

Whether you want to be a long-term investor or a short-term trade, or anything in between: *You have to spend time, money, and effort learning the trade.*

Rather than copy/paste earlier articles, I'll invite you to browse my blog site, starting with this article. There's more "on" all kinds of related topics. Browse and enjoy.


----------



## bradhoran (28 July 2010)

Hi although not entirely new to trading and investing I am now becoming active and really need some help in identifying some starting systems and strategies I am mainly interested in FX trading.

I am also interested finding information on what tools traders use for identifying setups.

I hope this site will be able to help.  I look forward to learning with you.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## noie (28 July 2010)

Hi, 
Little while since the last Intro, but here i go
Sold a house in London looking at planting it in the Aus market before i move back one day.
Traded here and there, simple stuff, looking at some long term and some short term specs.


----------



## den95deb (30 July 2010)

Hi All,  Just purchased my first shares,  hoping to learn a few tricks from the forum + hoping to retire in about 5 years looking forward to running my own Pension fund

Cheers


----------



## 8redleaf (6 August 2010)

Hi all,
Thanks for the wealth of information here. Reading posts and learning as much as I could. Doing paper trading as well to familiarize self. Cheers.


----------



## sval62 (7 August 2010)

G,day all stock market gurus,
Great forum to look and learn and hopefully aquire abit more knowledge.
I need to update my car from a 1962 valiant S series to a1961/2 R series
hence the need to create a bit more wealth. I just traded out of GIR @2.39
to give me some cash to reinvest so I am the lookout for some more stocks
to invest in.Picked up ESG @.88 so I will see if they will buy me a bumper bar
or two, anyway enough of my ramblings
Have a grand day
SVAL62


----------



## sakiv (8 August 2010)

Hi All,

I got in trading about 10 months back and am still learning the ropes. Am here to gain information, experience and share my knowledge along the way. 

Happy trading everyone


----------



## 5424577 (18 August 2010)

hi im phil - a 22 yr old podiatrist just got into the stockmarket investing - this forum is very impressive

hope to chat to you all soon.


----------



## fx_day_trader (18 August 2010)

Good Evening everyone.

I'm new as you can see.

Look forward to discussing Day Trading Forex Strategies

Oh and no I'm not new to Day Trading Forex


----------



## nunthewiser (18 August 2010)

sval62 said:


> G,day all stock market gurus,
> Great forum to look and learn and hopefully aquire abit more knowledge.
> I need to update my car from a 1962 valiant S series to a1961/2 R series
> hence the need to create a bit more wealth.  SVAL62




Nice choice in cars ... welcome to ASF


----------



## nulla nulla (19 August 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Nice choice in cars ... welcome to ASF




What is the going price for the "S" type valiant?


----------



## JD_1978 (21 August 2010)

Hi all, I have been lurking quietly around these forums for a while, and have not yet introduced myself, well, here goes... I am a newbie seeking to learn and share.....I am still in the process of understanding what I need to understand as well as read up and learn from forums such as these the experiences of others... As someone has stated previously the real test will be when I put my money where my mouth is...

cheers, JD


----------



## sval62 (24 August 2010)

Thanks nun, its a great forum I just been reading Storm thread up to page 210
so still a few to to go,  it should be made manditory reading to all first time investors.
nulla nulla a R Series was just sold for $36k a few weeks ago the prices just keep going up, supply is very limited as they made only 1008 of them.
The S Series range from  $10k to $20k depending on condition,which is not bad for 48 year old cars,they only made 10,009 of this model.


----------



## goponcho (30 August 2010)

Hi!


----------



## NanoDuke (7 September 2010)

Hello, my name's Dave, but you can call me Duke. I was told about this forum by my good mates Hetty and Sdajii.
Sdajii has gotten myself and Hetty into the market, and we're both slowly learning.

What I find interesting is that I work for a Uranium processing facility, and for ages Sdajii has been commenting on all these clients I've been working for. I really should find out the legalities of investing in one's own clients....


----------



## wat ok (14 September 2010)

hi

my dream is to manage a billion dollar hedge fund manager one day. lol

anyways one step at a time, just gonna focus on my grades right now and hope for the best. really gonna try to spend more time on learning more about the whole stock market and get involved. the hardest part will be committing myself but i think i can do it!

gl to everyone else too


----------



## mod (17 September 2010)

Good luck to ALL.

Just started out with my hard earned saving of 30k, I hope I can turn this 30k to a deposit for $1 million house.

 My 1st month venture wasnt rewarding, though.


----------



## explod (17 September 2010)

mod said:


> Good luck to ALL.
> 
> Just started out with my hard earned saving of 30k, I hope I can turn this 30k to a deposit for $1 million house.
> 
> My 1st month venture wasnt rewarding, though.




Good luck mod, first lesson be very wary, soak up all you can on the trading threads, identify those who look like they know what they are doing, question them, read every good text you can lay your hands on that fit your direction and adhere to stop loss rules as they go against you.  

Preservation of your 30g stake is first and formost.   Do not go into a trade unless all the signs are right, you feel confident and as soon as there is doubt press the button and *get out*.


----------



## Abyssus (17 September 2010)

Hi everyone,

New person here. Excited to have found this community and links to all the trading resources/info.


----------



## rez_erection (17 September 2010)

explod said:


> Good luck mod, first lesson be very wary, soak up all you can on the trading threads, identify those who look like they know what they are doing, question them, read every good text you can lay your hands on that fit your direction and adhere to stop loss rules as they go against you.
> 
> Preservation of your 30g stake is first and formost.   Do not go into a trade unless all the signs are right, you feel confident and as soon as there is doubt press the button and *get out*.




Been reading for a few months, first post. Just started playing around with some money as well, and this advice is great advice. Wish I had of found these forums/communities when I started. Jumped in half blind, lost a bit of money with stupid mistakes (hindsight is always twenty twenty!)


----------



## breaker (17 September 2010)

Gday fellow traders

Could someone please let me know how to post with less than 75 characters as i cnt type worth ****

Garpel would be someone I would like to have a drink with


----------



## Joe Blow (17 September 2010)

Firstly, welcome to all new ASF members! 



breaker said:


> Could someone please let me know how to post with less than 75 characters as i cnt type worth ****




75 characters of meaningful content is required *only* in stock threads. This is the equivalent of one or two sentences at most, so it's really not a lot to ask of those posting in stock threads.


----------



## breaker (18 September 2010)

Thanks Joe,75 is a lot when youcan't type


----------



## Abyssus (18 September 2010)

breaker said:


> Thanks Joe,75 is a lot when youcan't type




I mean this with the best intentions; perhaps it would be worth setting up a voice-to-type dictator program?


----------



## breaker (19 September 2010)

Thank you but I really should learn to type and I speak with a sssstuttter


----------



## staole (19 September 2010)

hello lads and ladys. my name is RICHARD and i might become a shareaholic. about me.my first dip was bying  svl at 7.8 5 month ago i dipped in $5000. this was an intuitive buy .ilooked at the company. it was on my favs list. must have in a drunken stuper put it there. any way the rest is history,i then got cto at 9.9 another$5000.  on the downside got  in $5000 in exm lost at this time $3500. for a $2500 investment down $300 on lko and down $700 on ags..$20;000 now $24,500    better than bank interest


----------



## fishburn7 (21 September 2010)

Hey guys! I'm new here. fairly new to stock markets (within the last year) But I'm from the USA and i'm thinking about investing in the ASX with my retirement because over the next 50 years or so the USD is going to fail miserably and I know the aussie dollar will stay stron if not get stronger because of the natural resources it's backed by. if you have any advice for me let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## aussiedave (21 September 2010)

I also am new, and currently trying to find a person/organisation able to show me AmiBroker and also provide training.

I have a long IT history so once I have a handle on the product, hope to be able to contribute knowledge and ideas to the group


----------



## joea (22 September 2010)

Hi All.
I am new to this forum.
I have part time traded since 2002, got a little more serious in 2006 and 
have attempted to improve my strategies over the last couple of years.
You could say i trade a strategy of high probability.

I have come from another forum to this one due to a poll on forums, which gave this one the thumbs up.

Cheers.


----------



## natandsal (24 September 2010)

hello every one. 26 year old farmer who got into stocks because i couldn't see a future in farming. love everyones post and look forward to reading/learning more.
 ps any one want to buy a lamb/pig/steer.
lol


----------



## whipflip15 (28 September 2010)

Hello all,

I'm just learning at the moment and in no rush to invest my savings. The markets will always be there and I don't see any need to enter unprepared and uneducated.



natandsal said:


> ps any one want to buy a lamb/pig/steer.
> lol



I think most people here would just buy 'Live Cattle' or 'Porkbellies' futures


----------



## maca77 (29 September 2010)

Hi everyone,
Very new to shares and are trying to fast track my knowldege.  With soooo many rich spruikers out there it is hard to find someone genuine.  Can anyone recommend any share trading courses/seminars? I stumbled across Jim Bergs Share Trading Education program, he seems genuine but maybe I am being fooled, anyone heard of him??


----------



## AngryDwarf (30 September 2010)

Hi all, I am a noobie. 

I am learning as much as I can as I am wanting to get into investing. I started investing in shares about a year ago with $10k and have turned it into about $13k (depending on the day). I am pleases with the gains I have made and am looking for ways to improve my strategies and get a better understanding of the share market.

I look forward to seeing how others do things and try and learn as much as I can.


----------



## Assasin (30 September 2010)

Welcome Angrydwarf, you've come to the right place if you want to learn. I've learnt more in the past 3 months on this site than I did the previous 3 years. 
There's no excuse now to invest blindly.
Good luck.


----------



## Spookster (3 October 2010)

Hi all,

Looking to learn as much as I can as I am very new to this and am looking to attempt to secure a future with it.

Cheers,

Spook


----------



## Hippo12 (8 October 2010)

Hey, Ive been trading for a seven years online using nothing, but blind luck and up until a couple of years ago had done alright. Now I have to plan for childrens education etc and thought I might try and educate myself a little.


----------



## El Tigre (12 October 2010)

hello fellow traders!

I Started paying attention to the stock market in highschool. saw shares crash in 2008, combined with bad savings interst rates i went all in. Made a very nice return over 2009, but since then I've realised how little I know ~ and my 'buy-hold-hope' stratergy may not be my best option for investing.

Looking to learn more, think beginners lounge is definetly the place for me.


----------



## explod (12 October 2010)

Charts of a stock tell us a great deal.  Learn how to read them.  The other two main points are the type of Company and its business.  Is the company on the move and growing and is its business in demand.  ie. rich coal and coal in demand would be a good start.   But you need to be convinced of these things for yourself.

In looking at charts, have a look at say OGC, it has risen a great deal over the last eighteen months.  Without going into what it is and why it has done well, if you match up such a chart with the ASF thread OGC you can go back and read why this stock did so well, you can look at all the inputs of different ASF members, and as you read through continue to refer to the chart against the date of respective posts, and from that you will soon pick up some clues as to how to tackle this business in a manner that should serve you well.

In looking at any other companies mentioned in the discussions, check out a chart of the stock for at least the last 12 months and read through all the posting on it to define why it has performed as it has.

I use "bigcharts" which is easy to download and use, it is free and the charts are very clear to look at.

And never be put off in asking a question, the reply may not only help you but many others as well.   I am happy to take p/m's.  Cannot give you advice but willing to tell where to look for answers.


----------



## Vanquish (12 October 2010)

Thanks explod, I began trading about 4 years ago and took some good wins, a shame we all have to learn the hard way and most of those are now gone again. What doesn't kill ya makes ya stronger... or so they say. Anyway, back on the horse again and I'm looking forward to actually LEARNING rather than PUNTING my way to wealth again.


----------



## Outbackmac (13 October 2010)

Hi everyone, Look forward to learning as much as i can about trading shares.
Semi retired after spending the last 30 years in mining. Hope to now learn a lot about the financial side of things. Cheers Robbie.


----------



## MaxInBXL (13 October 2010)

Hey all, I've just started with an Asset-management firm's Sydney office. I'm new to financial services in general and am just trying to get as much exposure as I can. I attend quite a lot of internal portfolio manager presentations on outlooks etc. and need to get my jargon up to speed! I do not trade on any market and don't really intent to either. 

I've been reading up a bunch of interesting topics so far. Happy to join!


----------



## thestevo888 (13 October 2010)

G'day world... I've been on here for a couple of months, but only just saw this thread. Six months ago I had no clue about anything stock market related, but since then have spent many hours reading up, and am getting to know how to analyse fundamentals - long term investment seems like a more attractive option than trading to me. Came into a small parcel of cash two months ago, invested in 4 companies, up 30-40% so far... so far so good! Bring on further education... and thanks to those who've already given me some good advice.


----------



## Governor (20 October 2010)

Hey. I’m a newly finished high school student. Started trading at 15years old in stocks, couldn’t get enough money together to make worthwhile profits. I moved to CFD's to take advantage of leverage but I needed markets that were open when I got home from school. So I moved to forex and am now a forex nut! I love the stuff and can’t get enough of it!   That’s my story


----------



## pedalofogus (21 October 2010)

Hi all,

I have been interested in the share market for about 3 years now.  However for the first year or so I was sitting on the sidelines due to our Financial Planner here at work predicting the GFC (I'm just glad I listened to him).

Invested a small amount into a lot of stocks in April last year as a way to play the recovery which was playing out in front of my eyes. About May this year I became very bearish on the overall market, and sold out the vast majority of those holdings (with some profits).

Although i have a bearish outlook on the broader market over next 2 years, i think there is still money to be made if you pick the right stocks.  As a result, I am now just holding a large amount of $'s in a small amount of companies, and really dedicating a lot of time to keeping on top of those companies (and a few others that i am considering adding to the portfolio).

ASF is one of the resources I aim to use to make sure I know as much as possible about the companies I am invested in.  I look forward to sharing knowledge and opinions with you all.

Pedalofogus


----------



## Green Gekko (21 October 2010)

Hi all, just joined yesterday but been following for a few weeks now.

Very new to trading so I'm here to learn as much as possible, have completed a couple of minor trades in order to start getting some experience in the field if you will.

Thanks to all the guys here who have some idea what there doing and dispensing their knowledge to us newbies!!


----------



## lamta20 (25 October 2010)

Hi my name is Lam, i am a young investor and willing to learn plenty from experience traders here on this forum. I've been trading for 1 year now and its been fantastic for me as it has changed me and provided me with financial security. Hope to make many friends here, so speak to you sonn.

Sincerely


----------



## Tekwrek (27 October 2010)

Hello fellow traders,
just a quick intro, as my name suggests i was wiped out in the tech crash and slowly recovering.
My advice to new traders is to be wary of overpriced training courses, you will learn a lot more  here through other members and it is all free, you could not put a price on all the resources here on this forum and i am suprised it is still for free.
Since my time throughout my trading life i have learnt that 2 main factors drive the stock market into a boom and crash, GREED and FEAR, Once you have mastered these 2 emotions you will walk away with piles and piles of CASH.
Cheers and hope that everyone is a winner.


----------



## Covcar (27 October 2010)

*HI,I am new here*

hello,i am new hand here


----------



## tryin hard (31 October 2010)

Hi 
Been watching this forum for a while now some intresting info on here.
I have only started investing after I watched the market fall in 08. Prior to that i have played the asx game and gained an intrest in the share market.
Being self employed I thought it might be a good way to build a super fund for the future (need more advise on self managed; one day).
So I started to invest in one of the big four banks. Since then I have also invested in some more marginal stocks. Many more years b4 I retire so we will see what happens.

Tryin Hard


----------



## chiasm (1 November 2010)

Hi, 

I got into shares a while ago but have generally bought and hold, mainly blue chips and have ridden the ups and downs over the past few years. I needed a new hobby as work was getting a bit boring and I have a bit of spare cash so thought this would be something fun to do. Its not the end of the world if I lose a bit of money but it would be nice to make some as well. I've been reading through the forums and its been very informative so keep up the good work everyone. I'm interested in higher risk stocks with potential for higher gains and was wondering how people find them...half the companies I've never heard of before?

Thanks
T


----------



## bruxism (7 November 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm new to trading. Currently an architecture student but always looking for new ventures and pathways to financial freedom. Look forward to learning new things from the more experienced traders here!

Pierre.


----------



## syanis (8 November 2010)

Hi, my name is Simon. I have been reading/watching on here for a while but only just signed up . I'm currently studying finance and economics at the University of Newcastle and haven't traded as of yet but just learning the ropes first. I look forward to reading and learning from all of you more experienced traders and hope to emulate your success.

Cheers Simon


----------



## Halifax (8 November 2010)

Hey all,

I've been in and out of the stock market since I turned 18. I've made some stupid decisions and watched my thousands evaporate away into the aether, and I've made some good calls (400% over 2 months at one point) - and out of pure beginners luck I sold out at the peak of the last boom and went on holiday about 2 weeks before the GFC hit!

I'm ready to get back into the market, but this time hopefully having a strategy rather than relying on mostly luck and a bull market  so I've been paper trading for a little while now, while I accumulate some $ to work with. 

-Hal


----------



## pierrebfg (9 November 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

Thought I would introduce myself since I have joined today,  I have been reading through some of the threads and have already learn't a lot and also compiled a list of decent books to read from the forums. 
I look forward to reading lots more and I know if I have any questions where to ask. 

Cheers Wes


----------



## ruth (13 November 2010)

Hi there everybody,

I have been buying shares for about 3 years now (buy and hold strategy) and doing pretty well (better than in the bank) but still learning lots.  Interested in getting into derivative trading but been burnt a few times so a bit cautious.  Hoping to share with like minded people and learn a thing or two.

One freebie I have found so far that has been pretty good for me is a share trading software I found on the internet to download for free and use myself called incredible charts (you can google it)
The only setback is that it only updates charts the next morning for that day but suits me as I don't day trade.  It has indicators that you can set up etc like many of the other software.  If you need more real time information then they ask you to pay for it.


----------



## Androopy (25 November 2010)

Hi everybody!

Name's Andy, I've known and read posts from this forum for a little while now. Awesome to see it never seems to end in its growth of new memberships. 

I'm currently an undergrad studying a Commerce/Law (finance major) degree with a view to do a Masters in Journalism (Roger Lowenstein is one of my heroes).

I have a few holdings in financials as well as retail property trusts. All of it is equity and I've never looked to leverage (as I'm kinda living paycheck to paycheck as a student). 

Looking to learn a lot from the experienced ones here! As well as discuss ideas with the starters like myself!

Cheers 

Andy


----------



## lost872 (25 November 2010)

Hi All,


Hope we are all doing well, Just found this little site as I have been thinking of getting in to this market for sometime now.

Thinking of getting into Day trading but not to sure have just got on too E*Trade not to sure if this is a good thing or not as I have already read that there are cheaper deals out there.

But this is the learning curve we all have to take.

Thanks for your time.


lost872


----------



## fecat (25 November 2010)

Hello there,

I have been trading since 2008. At the beginning I made a small profit and it all went downhill during the GFC. Now they are in much better shape and started to go back to where it was.

I am not very familiar with shares so got lots of question, so please be patient with me.

Cheers


----------



## gagiman (26 November 2010)

Hey everyone,

been trading for just about 2 years now, with my first big boom being suncorp back when it was jumping from $6-7, became interested in this site after being audited by the ATO due to my bas statements involving gst on brokerage with me being a trader and all, still havent seen a conclusive outcome on it being 100% or 75% due to that pesky financial threshold. So this place is a hope to expand my horizons more while getting that information that will fix my predicament

-JAH


----------



## Charles (8 December 2010)

Hi,

I don't trade as of yet as I want to learn as much as I can before I put any of my money forward. I'm 20-years-old doing and am currently completing a BComm degree, majoring in finance and economics.

One thing I am beginning to notice is that half the content taught at university with regards to finance is pretty much irrelevant when it comes to investing. I mean, it seems like a lot of the concepts just don't come up in a lot of the investment books mentioned on this forum. But, then again; I think it is taught due to its relevance to the finance industry, such as jobs in M&A etc.

I hope to learn a lot here.

Cheers!


----------



## aglenday (8 December 2010)

Hi, I'm Ashley and I'm new here. I've been dabbling with Forex for a while, mostly giving my hard earned to fund managers the world over. Hopefully you all can help me get some of it back and eventually I can return the favor.


----------



## Vicki (8 December 2010)

Hi, my name is Vicki, some may already know me, but I thought I would take the time to introduce myself to other members.

I've been trading on & off for approx. 8 yrs.
I've had some unfortunate experiences with a wealth spruiking entity, & suffered some set-backs.

However, I look forward to re-building my future by my past experiences, & also the help & support of this great forum and it's informative, helpful members.

Warm regards,
                   Vicki


----------



## mikeroxoz (9 December 2010)

Gday All,

Long time lurker...maybe not enough actually!

Damn GFC. Hammered me but still here and at the table.

Pain is always a good teacher but would not mind learning a few things from pleasure too.

Anyhoo...I is ere


----------



## xenith69 (14 December 2010)

Gday guys and gals, i just signed up to this forum and thought id say hi!
Ive only been trading (quite unsuccessfully to date) for 14 months and wow what a fickle game!! LOL
Im a tradie (blue coller) from Adelaide and currently have about $65k on market.
Mainly into spec stocks,as i have a high risk appetite and looking for that day when i log on and $$$$$$$$$$$$$
We wish!!!
Anyway cheers


----------



## PDonks85 (15 December 2010)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Paul, I have been doing some study around trading etc when I came across ASF a couple of weeks ago and it has been an excellent resource, especially when it comes to length of my reading list. 

I am a firm believer of doing things properly the first time so I have not made my first trade yet. Having only owned shares in companies I have worked for previous and present I have been lucky to make a few dollars along the way. I have been doing some serious research and developing a trading plan.

I look forward to reading more peoples opinions and sharing knowledge.

-Paul


----------



## yevrah88 (17 December 2010)

Hi everybody,

Thank God, I found this site.  I'm a newbie in trading, as well as in this very informative and lively forum site. I hope to learn more tips, strategies and knowledge in making my money work for me thru trading.


----------



## Market Depth (25 December 2010)

G'Day fellow Traders/Investors,

Thought I'd say hello. 

I'm a little nervous, I've been trading for about 20 years now, and I tend to shy away from Stockmarket forums, mainly because I'm not a Chartist or a Fundamental analyst. I'm just an old fashioned Tape Reader, or to bring the term into the current timeframe, I study Market Depth and Spreads. Allot of 'Real Time' information can be gained from learning this craft. 

I started out as a long Term Postion trader, doing my Point and Figure charts by hand, every night for many years, and I still do this if I'm away from my computer for any lenght of time. As long as I can get my hands on a Newspaper I'm good to go.

Then as the market became faster and faster, my Timeframes became shorter and shorter. Now I mainly focus on Intra Day timeframes, with the occasional swing trade and postion trade. I like to remain Liquid at all times, and sleep well at night

I'm not sure if I can offer the forum anything?, but I'd certainly like to learn more about Charts and technical analysis, even though for me charts are yesturdays news, unless of course your 'Live' and good to go.

Trade Well

Cheers all Mick


----------



## picker304 (26 December 2010)

*Newbie says hello*

Hello gang
Just got here and seems like a friendly place. Thought I’d begin by sharing my latest strategy. Its great for beginners since it only uses two indicators. If interested it involves the aroon indicator combined with an RSI 2 and 14. I wait for both indicators to cross as a buy signal. Its works on 60 minute and daily. I have back tested on following sectors: healthcare, techs, energy, financials, utilities, metals, dow and S&P. Thx for listening and look forward to meeting new traders.
Picker
Picker’s Corner


----------



## lindsayf (26 December 2010)

*Re: Newbie says hello*

Hi
can you share the backtest results and how you did them?

thks


----------



## tech/a (26 December 2010)

*Re: Newbie says hello*



lindsayf said:


> Hi
> can you share the backtest results and how you did them?
> 
> thks




Beat me too it.

Yes I'm also interested in the software used,and the type of testing.
Particularly as its an entry signal only.

Define "It works"? I can see that it gives an entry signal but so does every other oscillator cross.

I've looked on the site but cannot find any test results?

I must say your "Money Management" is rudimentary at best.

Your an educator of sorts?


----------



## picker304 (27 December 2010)

*Re: Newbie says hello*

Hello
I backtested with strategy desk and do not have records to share but I can tell you I am retiring this summer due to stock trading. No I am an educator but not in trading. conerning your reply of my money management section. Being more observant you would of noticed the title page which explains my goal is to simplify for beginners, Thats what I am all about. Not here to fight just to meet some new friends and hope I do.
picker


----------



## picker304 (27 December 2010)

*Re: Newbie says hello*

Hello tech
Thank you for your comments. Although I do not have records of backtesting I do have visuals of my option plays. I will gather them and share. Yes creates good entries and your exits must be a profit goal or you'll lose your pants and your dream. Thx for your compliment of my money management page. My intentions were to keep it very elementary. I am soon entering retirement and want to help as many beginners as I can. Thanks again



tech/a said:


> Beat me too it.
> 
> Yes I'm also interested in the software used,and the type of testing.
> Particularly as its an entry signal only.
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 December 2010)

*Re: Newbie says hello*



picker304 said:


> I am soon entering retirement and want to help as many beginners as I can.



Hi and hope you can learn something on this forum. 

As a newbie I would like to see results from forward testing (or false-positive back testing) showing profit/loss, consecutive winners in a row, consecutive losses in a row & maximum percentage draw down.

Otherwise as a beginner/novice I have no idea whether this strategy has a positive expectancy and under what market conditions it will work, what starting bank I will need and when to sell.

Thank you.


----------



## picker304 (27 December 2010)

*Re: Newbie says hello*

Hello and thank you for your comments
My backtesting was done in a notebook and to put in a spreadsheet would be well a task. But will run a test of my last 20 or so plays and put it in image format for you. thx again and always willing and eager to learn from anyone. Have a great day!
picker


Wysiwyg said:


> Hi and hope you can learn something on this forum.
> 
> As a newbie I would like to see results from forward testing (or false-positive back testing) showing profit/loss, consecutive winners in a row, consecutive losses in a row & maximum percentage draw down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 December 2010)

picker304 said:


> Hello and thank you for your comments
> *My backtesting was done in a notebook and to put in a spreadsheet would be well a task.* But will run a test of my last 20 or so plays and put it in image format for you. thx again and always willing and eager to learn from anyone. Have a great day!
> picker




Oh that is okay. I performed a back test on the Aroon cross UP BUY and Aroon cross DOWN SELL for this calender year with ....

A) starting capital of $50000  
B) fixed dollar risk of $500 per trade
C) fixed position size of approx. $5000 per trade
D) buy next day after signal


----------



## tech/a (27 December 2010)

Wysiwyg's
Test says it all.
As does your website with offers available when you SIGN up.

Beginners are soft targets.


----------



## dannydb (27 December 2010)

G'day all,

Been hovering for a while but have found some good time over the past month or so to really start sinking my teeth back into educating myself.

I'm your typical newcomer - have been dabbling in ASX shares for several years, had a few wins and a few losses but never really had any serious method to my madness. Felt it was about time to put some serious effort and energy into building up my knowledge and experience.

I've found ASF to be a great resource so far. Thanks to all that have contributed to the beginner's lounge threads, I've really found them beneficial. The book recommendations have also been great - I've read a few from authors such as Elder, Graham, Tate, Guppy and I've just started reading Radge's Adaptive Analysis.

Looking forward to continuing my learning, reading more on ASF and chatting with everyone about all things investing, trading, etc. I'm also really looking forward to getting a few tools set up at home so I can develop a starting point that I can build from and actually apply what I'm learning.

Cheers ,

db


----------



## hatemondays (31 December 2010)

Hello all
I too am new to the site, having only discovered it yesterday. Must say that I have spent a considerable time surfing through all the stocks I hold and am mighty impressed by the commentaries from various contributors. Thank you to the mods/administrators for managing to keep it real and ensuring the site maintains a modum of reality and informative discussions. Look forward to many posts sharing opinions and hopefully learning from others


----------



## wolfie3556 (2 January 2011)

hi, i have been reading this forum for a little while. finally joined couple of days ago.

I also had some wins and losses over my time and trying to work out what really want to do with the stockmarket and my shares.

There is a lot to learn and many thanks to all the people which post on this site. I hope in time i can give back a little of what i am learning.

have a happy 2011

cheers

wolfie


----------



## sparkie (4 January 2011)

Hi

I'm new here to 

Only a newbie at this but keen to learn!


----------



## timmeh (7 January 2011)

Heya,

I'm very new to this but keen to learn, great site guys!

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Tig12 (8 January 2011)

G'day All,

Long time surfer of the site, - finally got around to registering!

A new year resolution, - get into trading and make a difference, - will start off with FX - been tracking the pairs for the last 6 years, - thought might as well start dabbling with a bit of short change for it...

Best,
Tig


----------



## danielsan (9 January 2011)

Hello to everyone,

I just noticed this thread and thought I may as well formally introduce myself 

I am a proud Newbie/Wannabe trader 

I am interested in trading the Fx market and I have started to read a few books on trading and looking at various trading related websites and forums such as this one.

From what I hear I will be lucky indeed to keep out of the 95% losers club and keep hold of my money.  I hope I don't ask to many dumb and annoying questions.


----------



## indeck (9 January 2011)

Hi there,

I have been on this forum for some time so I figure it's a bout time I posted in one of these threads.

Here is a quick story on my trading life

I started share trading in approximately 05 with CBA my first buy.  Within a year it was up 30 odd percent and by that stage I had WPL also.  One of my friends at work told me about margin lending which I used to eventually ramp the value of my portfolio to around 75k.  Up until the GFC I was doing great, solid dividend income and strong share price appreciation.  Come GFC everything hit the skids so to speak, high LVR and a continued optimism for when a recovery would occur.  Getting margin called while you're in Egypt on a holiday and having to wake up at 2 am to sell MQG shares for a 10k loss isn't fun.  So I lost some savings and learned a few lessons in the process.  Fortunately I was able to keep my head above water and come out relitively unscathed.  I still have my CBA shares today along with some WPL and upto recently I had been buying blue chip shares and adding to my savings to get a deposit for a house.  Come november I started getting interested in small caps, probably helped by the fact my existing portfolio was running flat all year.  So I sold off a few and started researching some small caps, over the course of the last 2 months I aquired 5 and have done relitively well so far (solid gains but not exceptional).  I enjoy share trading and I find buying small caps fun, so for now it's a bit of a hobby for me.  Trouble I have now is keeping off my broker account online while I'm at work, I think i'm addicted to keeping track of every price movement


----------



## youngone (10 January 2011)

Hi everyone.

I dont think i have formallly introduced myself. I have always been interested in share since high school but was never able to save up enough money to get into the shares.

I believe im the only one in the family who has shares and prefers staying in and save money to invest then to get drunk every week on booze and beers. 

Im also a mid twenty going back to study and working online as a freelancer designer to help with rent. I do tends to ask annoying questions, but have learnt alot and enjoys the process, feels very lucky and trying to make the most out of life with $100 in my bank account, holding 3 shares, $500 each. 

Anyone float my boat!


----------



## Caveman (11 January 2011)

Hi Guys,
Been reading the site for some time,cashed out of some managed funds and BHP shares at the begining of 2010 after riding the rollercoaster ride of the GFC
Looking foward to taling to some of you soon.
Pete


----------



## RandR (16 January 2011)

Hi.

Im RandR and call beautiful Brisvenice my hometown. 

Im Just a 20something dude getting interested in the stockmarket and allsorts of financial instruments. 

Im a plumber by trade.

When it comes to investing in equities im finding myself drawn to value investing principles and methods, influenced by people like roger montgomery and the man himself Warren Buffet.

I really dont get technical analysis, and whenever i see someone trying to explain various parts of it they remind me of the mad hatter .. or the wizard of oz. If you think you could change that opinion, send me a PM and share your insights !


----------



## Julia (16 January 2011)

RandR said:


> I really dont get technical analysis, and whenever i see someone trying to explain various parts of it they remind me of the mad hatter .. or the wizard of oz. If you think you could change that opinion, send me a PM and share your insights !



You must be kidding.  Why would anyone want to do that?
Maybe read through all of the Beginners' Forum to start to get educated.
Might be good not to pass judgement (viz mad hatter of wizard of oz) before you have bothered to even find out what it's about.

Unreal.


----------



## Ronaldio (17 January 2011)

*Newbie to ASF*

Hey Guys,

Thought I better say hello and introduce myself. I am a 27 yr old dude living on the Sunshine Coast. Previous a Carpenter(technically still am) however have decided to put 100% my effort in the the stock market. Been studying it for the past couple of years and recently decided to take the step.

Hope to be around these parts for many years to come!

Look forward to speaking with you all at some stage,

Ronnie


----------



## Frankie (17 January 2011)

RandR said:


> I really dont get technical analysis, and whenever i see someone trying to explain various parts of it they remind me of the mad hatter .. or the wizard of oz. If you think you could change that opinion, send me a PM and share your insights !




Hi RandR, 

Every trader trades differently. 

If "value investing" makes more sense to you then that's great! It’s important to find your niche in the trading game. 

Personally, I like to combine technical and fundamental analysis together. 

When I use technical analysis my goal is to keep it simple!

I bring up charts of fundamentally strong companies and look for clues in the price action. 

I like to start with a weekly chart. 

If the price is going up, I look for the next checkpoint that the price might reach in the direction it is heading. This checkpoint often becomes my profit target. 

I then consider the downside risk. This is the where the price might drop to if I'm wrong about the trade. The price action tells me where this level might be and I like to place my stop loss below this level.

Basically, the chart gives me many of the clues that I need to make my trade calculations. 

Without the use of technical analysis it would be so much harder for me to set profit and loss targets and plan my trade. 

To me, technical analysis and fundamental analysis are just as important as each other.


----------



## 863 (21 January 2011)

Hi all, looking forward to having ASF as a valuable learning tool as well as access to a array of experienced traders, cheers


----------



## grandia3 (23 January 2011)

Hi guys,

I am new to stock trading

I am still studying in the uni and keen to learn more about shares and other instruments 

hope to see you guys around


----------



## johnabraham (24 January 2011)

*hi*

hi i am john new member to this site.happy to see u all...


----------



## kevingr (29 January 2011)

Hi all.

My name is Kevin, living in Melbourne. I'm new to the site and less new to investing. I've been interested in stock market investing for quite a few years, but got serious about it about 7 1/2 years ago. 

After quite some time of trying out various investment styles I've decided the one that suits me most is value-type investing. Still learning and probably always will be.


----------



## bearabull (30 January 2011)

Hi all,

Just joined up to ASF...seems like a great forum.

Hoping to learn a lot!  I started investing in shares in 2007 and what a bumpy and scary ride its been todate!  

Looking forward to being able to contribute to ASF.


----------



## umbertotassoni (2 February 2011)

*Re: Beginners - Introduce yourselves! Umberto Tassoni*

Hi, I may not be a beginner but I am new to this forum.

So, just dropping in to introduce myself. 

Looking forward to participating in productive chats.

Umberto Tassoni


----------



## ChaoSI (10 February 2011)

Hi guys. just registered today (from work )

27 based in Sydney...  i've had shares for years but only recently did i wanna have a go at buying and selling more frequently that like 1 trade a year 


so, pleased to meet you all and look forward to learning very much from you trading vets out there =)


----------



## Bullion Money (12 February 2011)

Evening Ladies & Gents,

Been recommended by a friend to join here.

I'm in the business of all things precious metals (esp Gold & Silver.) Have started an online business where I offer gold & silver investments to the Australian Public at wholesale prices.

I wont list the website in case I break the forum policy!

But when I post I will be spending most my time in the commodities section!

I gave shares a try in my young days but never seemed to have any luck or skill.. not sure which one.. A couple of bad decisions turned me off. Definately looking to get back into shares after GFCII which i believe is coming!

Cheers, Ossie


----------



## Julia (12 February 2011)

Bullion Money said:


> Definately looking to get back into shares after GFCII which i believe is coming!
> 
> Cheers, Ossie



Interesting.  Could you tell us why you believe the GFCII is coming?


----------



## Bullion Money (12 February 2011)

Julia said:


> Interesting.  Could you tell us why you believe the GFCII is coming?




Hi Julia,

In a nutshell I think the global money supply is ridiclously expanding at a phenomenal rate which wont be sustained.

There has been no real cleanup after the GFC, seems like everything has been swept away in the cupboard to worry about later. (i.e Americas QE)

As soon as the money supply was contracting esp in the US signaling a deflationary period the Feds starts pumping currency in the system, now Im not even sure if were heading for inflation or deflation. I do know that deflation is worst for the governments/feds, and they will do everything they can to stop it..... or prolong it. Then its someone else problem.


Obviously you are not of the same opinion Julia? Things are looking Rosy?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 February 2011)

Bullion Money said:


> Evening Ladies & Gents,
> 
> Been recommended by a friend to join here.
> 
> ...




Agree totally.

Keep with the plan.

gg


----------



## Bullion Money (12 February 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Agree totally.
> 
> Keep with the plan.
> 
> gg




Hey GG

Agree with getting back in shares when the next crash happens?

It feels like its imminent now doesn't it?

I have encouraged many of my stock investor friends to look into Gold/Silver and understand Money Vs Currency.

Once you understand that, youre whole view changes on Investment etc...


----------



## Julia (13 February 2011)

Bullion Money said:


> Hi Julia,
> 
> In a nutshell I think the global money supply is ridiclously expanding at a phenomenal rate which wont be sustained.
> 
> ...




No, on the contrary, bullion, I totally agree with you.  I asked the question to see if your reasons were the same as mine.

Yet, so many are piling enthusiastically back into stocks, dismissively saying "oh, there's such a determination globally to avoid another crisis, it will all be OK".

I simply don't see that anything much at all is OK.

Thanks for raising the question.


----------



## Bullion Money (13 February 2011)

Julia said:


> No, on the contrary, bullion, I totally agree with you.  I asked the question to see if your reasons were the same as mine.
> 
> Yet, so many are piling enthusiastically back into stocks, dismissively saying "oh, there's such a determination globally to avoid another crisis, it will all be OK".
> 
> ...




Yeh like I was saying to GG, it seems like we got away with the GFC toooo easy...

Lucky us we didn't feel it much (compared to europe/us etc). And that's what scares me. When we will feel it, it will be big.

You only have to look at the Housing market in Australia. It boggles my mind.

Next few months will be interesting when the first home buyers will have an increased interest rate since there 2 year fixed period is up.

Time to move you're investments else where for now... I think... (not advice)


----------



## Julia (13 February 2011)

Bullion Money said:


> e
> 
> Time to move you're investments else where for now... I think... (not advice)



My investments have been elsewhere since soon after the start of the GFC.


----------



## Bullion Money (13 February 2011)

Julia said:


> My investments have been elsewhere since soon after the start of the GFC.




Good to hear. Would I be crossing the boundary and asking where is elsewhere?


----------



## Julia (13 February 2011)

Bullion Money said:


> Good to hear. Would I be crossing the boundary and asking where is elsewhere?



Not at all, but nothing exciting.  Mostly in cash at 8% tax free.
Obviously staying in cash over the long term is not a good strategy, but given the above provides me with about twice what I need to live on, the freedom from the worry of a GFC II possibly  chopping 50% off an equity p/f as it did last time for those who passively accepted advice to stay invested is pretty comfortable.


----------



## Bullion Money (15 February 2011)

Interesting.

Hope you're also holding other currencies apart from the AUD? Yuan etc...

Ever looked into Gold & Silver.. Not trying to make a sale but just wondering.

It seems people still dont see Precious metals in an investment portfolio...


----------



## PinguPingu (18 February 2011)

Hello there! Been lurking for a few months now decided to register and now finally make a post.  

I'm 19 and have just started trading stocks for the last 6-7months or so, I'm up around 8.5% so just beating out bank interest. Not complaining because at least I haven't pissed away my money yet. 

Funny that you should mention gold, at 16 I told my parents I wanted to invest in gold using the 15k or so I'd saved from a savings account that I've (and them) put most of my birthday/christmas money in for the last 10 years - they said I shouldn't risk it with silly decisions like that. I think it was around $850 an once or something? I don't check the price of gold nowadays 

So at the moment I have most of it in shares and a little in some managed funds like BlackRock and Vanguard and I try to put 50% of my wage into a cash savings account whilst I live on Ramen  

Looking forward to learning more about both investing and day trading! (doing the ASX sharegame as well)


----------



## Tanaka (18 February 2011)

PinguPingu said:


> I try to put 50% of my wage into a cash savings account whilst I live on Ramen




howdy there! you have a good attitude to saving at a good age, well done!

I saw a youtube clip in japanese about one of japan's most successful day traders, he eats ramen everyday even though he's a multi millionaire! (i forget the name of the clip, it may have been posted on these forums somewhere)

anyway, goodluck!

Tanaka


----------



## Liability (18 February 2011)

Hi Guys, 
I'm 21 and have just bought my first two stocks - Peninsula Energy (PEN) and Peak Resources (PEK). 

Watching the market with wide eyes! 

I'm eager to learn more and further my financial education (and hopefully build something that resembles and asset base!)


----------



## Myse (18 February 2011)

Hello,

I'm a full time uni student, been in the market for a couple of years now I suppose and I was a former ASX Share Market Game Winner a few years ago. I'm a frequent trader but at the moment, I am currently doing some company research. 

My first ever trade was MQG, made a very generous profit with that (2 years ago, post GFC) and since then, I've made a plethora of successful trades. Thinking of purchasing an apartment/property soon. I started off with Bell Direct with a few thousand dollars I saved up, but have since switched to CMC markets.


----------



## maximusnz (23 February 2011)

Hi My name is Tom and im New


----------



## sichy (25 February 2011)

Hi All

Just joined today so far i love what i see. Some amazing information and a real sense of a financially prudent community. My main job is in IT specifically working in BI and Data Warehousing but i love the thrill of seeing money being made (or lost). Anyways looking forward to some methodical trading

Thanks


----------



## Greg (28 February 2011)

Hi everyone
I'm new to all of this stuff so will be reading through the "newby" materials I've seen. Recently retired with a super that just about makes it viable, but, like a lot of other folk I suspect, not too much spare cash for life's little luxuries. Hoping to pick up on some advice and methods to build a little bit of extra cash for the occassional treat once I put aside a little bit of "play money". As I said, I'll go off now and read the "advice to newby's and FAQ section" but my first question would be, "what sort of cash amount do I need to start playing in the share market?" Given that my needs are very casual, I hope I don't need thousands! Maybe I should wait before asking, "how do I buy and sell shares given that I'm a very small player in this field?". There, I've aksed the question anyway!
Looking forward to learning lots of new stuff (and maybe make some pocket-money on the way through, eh?)
Cheers
Greg


----------



## white_crane (28 February 2011)

Welcome Greg.

Discretionary trade only with whatever you can afford to lose.
The less capital you have, the more brokerage will eat into it.
Learn risk management first and foremost (it will keep you going a bit longer).


----------



## nickbeans (28 February 2011)

hi
im currently 16 and am looking at opening a trust account to do some trading. i already own shares in commonwealth bank which i was given around/over 10 years ago. I am looking at putting all the dividends from those years back into the stock market. i am looking mostly at blue chip stocks simply because i find them less riskier, and more long term (which is good because spending $20 a trade is a bit much to be spending when im not exactly investing that much anyway). 

i just have a few questions with setting up a trust account:
- I understand that the account is opened in a parents name with me as the trustee, so I assume when registering with an online broker, it has to be signed up for with my parents information? This includes when it asks for bank account details, as I am not sure whether the details must match the parents or the trustee. Also this includes giving the broker a tax file number when signing up. I have my own tax file number if it makes a difference

- Would dividends be sent directly to my bank account?

- What is the go with claiming tax on dividends? The way I understand it, dividends are automatically taxed and I have the right to claim the tax back from the dividends (as my stocks are my only form of current income). 

thanks for any light that anyone can shed.


----------



## lowlife (1 March 2011)

Hello just introducing myself to the site


----------



## youngone (3 March 2011)

nickbeans said:


> hi
> im currently 16 and am looking at opening a trust account to do some trading. i already own shares in commonwealth bank which i was given around/over 10 years ago. I am looking at putting all the dividends from those years back into the stock market. i am looking mostly at blue chip stocks simply because i find them less riskier, and more long term (which is good because spending $20 a trade is a bit much to be spending when im not exactly investing that much anyway).
> 
> i just have a few questions with setting up a trust account:
> ...




DOnt you have to be over 18 to start trading?? 

I have a 16 years old sister that i would like to have enter the market.


----------



## burglar (10 March 2011)

youngone said:


> DOnt you have to be over 18 to start trading??
> 
> I have a 16 years old sister that i would like to have enter the market.




Hi youngone,
You missed this bit: 
"I understand that the account is opened in a parents name with me as the trustee"


----------



## burglar (10 March 2011)

nickbeans said:


> ...
> - What is the go with claiming tax on dividends? The way I understand it, dividends are automatically taxed and I have the right to claim the tax back from the dividends (as my stocks are my only form of current income). ...



hi nickbeans,
Welcome to ASF.
I see you bean waiting a long time for a response. (it happens)
You are allowed to ask more than once and in different threads too.

Regards your query about dividends:
Dividends can be fully franked, partly franked or unfranked.
I googled them ,,, clear as mud!
someone else may help you understand:

http://www.investopedia.com/terms/f/frankeddividend.asp

http://www.anz.com/edna/dictionary.asp?action=content&content=unfranked_dividends


----------



## watnee (17 March 2011)

Hi everyone. Found the web-site a few days ago. I'm looking forward to adding this to my rapidly increasing "resources" (books,magazines,on-line ...anything that will help me learn about the s/market! I only began trading Jan this year, since then,the last few days in particular,have been um...educational. I have no doubt that I will learn AND profit from what you share on this forum.irate:


----------



## GumbyLearner (17 March 2011)

watnee said:


> Hi everyone. Found the web-site a few days ago. I'm looking forward to adding this to my rapidly increasing "resources" (books,magazines,on-line ...anything that will help me learn about the s/market! I only began trading Jan this year, since then,the last few days in particular,have been um...educational. I have no doubt that I will learn AND profit from what you share on this forum.irate:




What's with the bold font?


----------



## Buckfont (17 March 2011)

The psychiatrists will have a field day. From the one who knows about fonts. Bf


----------



## lowlife (18 March 2011)

Hello all!


----------



## Cirquedan (19 March 2011)

Hi,

I'm actually a circus artist who has finally landed a well paying contract and wants to keep newfound reserves safe.

I've read alot about peak oil in the last 5 years and will be looking to find ways to keep safe and hopefully profit in the market situations and consequences coming.

Got lots to learn so off to keep reading the forums!


----------



## Spongle (19 March 2011)

Hey guys

Maths and chemistry student here... 29 but still in first year haha. Do a bit of tutoring to help pay the bills.

I have bugger all money and always have but have never been able to save because I've always blown my money on off those built off the benzene ring.

Enough of that **** in my life. It's time for me to save (which is easy for me cos I have very little interest in possesions... cept records) time to plan for my future as me and my girlfriend are trying for a baby.

I've been diagnosed with 'significant' obsessive compulsive disorder which I believe will give me a serious edge in this game since I can see (and think) complex patterns with relative ease.

Also I don't really care about money hence i am not afraid to lose it... of course we all need it though and I am sick of selling my time for money. 

Am very exited about all this and this forum seems to be a goldmine of knowledge.


----------



## jayjarrod (27 March 2011)

HI I joined up a couple of days ago.  I would like to start trading in shares or forex to make some money, not sure if that possible.  Thinking a couple hundred a week maybe.
This site is a bit hard to navigate so any tip on getting around the forum would be great.

Jay


----------



## ChessPlayer (27 March 2011)

Hey everyone,

I am a 19 yr old 3rd year finance student. Been lurking the forum to see peoples opinions on some stocks i have purchased in the past. I didnt start with much but in 4 months went from 3K to 11K due mainly to a lucky investment in a gold exploration company, and some other purchases. Having suffered no loses, i decided to gamble a bit and lost a bit in QPN . This site makes me realize how much I dont know and how much there is to learn. 

Look forward to chatting to you all in the field!

Cheers, Alex


----------



## Julia (27 March 2011)

jayjarrod said:


> HI I joined up a couple of days ago.  I would like to start trading in shares or forex to make some money, not sure if that possible.  Thinking a couple hundred a week maybe.



What is your capital base from which you intend to generate the $200 per week?



> This site is a bit hard to navigate so any tip on getting around the forum would be great.
> 
> Jay



Have you simply gone to the Home Page and clicked on the various links at the top?
Joe has set out several threads about how to navigate the forum.  Just take the time to read what you need to before deciding it's hard to navigate.


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 March 2011)

ChessPlayer said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am a 19 yr old 3rd year finance student. Been lurking the forum to see peoples opinions on some stocks i have purchased in the past. I didnt start with much but in 4 months went from 3K to 11K due mainly to a lucky investment in a gold exploration company, and some other purchases. Having suffered no loses, i decided to gamble a bit and lost a bit in QPN . This site makes me realize how much I dont know and how much there is to learn.
> 
> Cheers, Alex



Continue down that path and the house may take your bank. Chess players are strategic?


----------



## isplicer (27 March 2011)

Hi everyone!

I'm an 18 year old med student (visit my website: http://isplicer.net) who joined a month or so ago knowing absolutely nothing! But after a lot of browsing, reading and asking annoying questions, I've learnt a bit and I hope to continue building my knowledge. A big thanks to all the contributors, without you this forum wouldn't be able to run at all.

I've done a few trades and have hit a little jackpot with WPL =). SXY, AUT and RIO are amongst my other holdings.


----------



## NewOrder (30 March 2011)

Hi, another newbie to this site. I am not trading yet but doing a heap of self education first. I hope to begin trading later this year.

Cheers
Paula


----------



## El Wardano (30 March 2011)

Hi All,

Newbie to the site and fairly newbie trader - been trading for the past 2-ish years (started at the bottom of the GFC - it was a good year to start). I trade CFD's mainly. looking forward to hanging around.

Cheers,

E.W.


----------



## Nortorious (31 March 2011)

Hi All,

I'm a new member to the ASF and really enjoying learning more about the ASX.

A brief overview of my experience with the sharemarket to date:

• Year 7 and 9 (high school): participated in the ASX schools sharemarket game with mixed success, no real direction provided by teacher and it was more a game of luck than strategy for my classmates and I.
• Year 10 (high school): invested some money through my Auntie's broker and managed to make a profit of about 20% in six months. Cashed out so I could by something, most likely a mountain bike haha
• Year 12 (high school): Opened up an online trading account as I had some savings dedicated to investing (about $5,000).
	- First trade: managed to jump on a stock that went up 20%, sold (at what I thought was its peak, would later see that it went up 240% over the next 18months, whoops!) 

Buoyed by my first successful trade, fell into the trap that stock trading was "easy", next five trades were losses. Final trade ($5,115 of capital left), put into a speculative medical innovation stock that had "potential" to rise by 100% over the next 12 to 18 months and grow more into the future. Bought at  $1.65 and was going to sell at $2.00 given growth was slow, the price got to $1.95 before plunging!  Five years later, I still have the stock after many  "bad decisions to hold and have faith. Now it is worth bugger all but at it’s price it is better to hold and hope than to cash out for $25 (minus brokerage!). Did not even think about holding multiple stocks!!! Young and foolish!

Since then, I have gone to university, graduated with an Honours degree, moved to the big smoke, completed a graduate program, received a promotion and seem to be on my way to building a fantastic career. I'm 24 years of age, will have all my liabilities (excluding HECS) paid off by July 2011.  

At present, I save over 20% of my income (invested in online saver at 6.51%). After July, 40% of my disposable income will go to savings/investments without impacting my lifestyle. A great position to be in at my age.

I am looking at creating wealth for my future, to enjoy the "financial freedom" that many set out to achieve. Basically when I get to my Dad’s age (52), I don’t want to be working. I’d rather be up in the Northern Territory catching Barramundi!

I am a first generation white collar so have limited knowledge (other than what I have gained from my own exploratory research and experience) on financial management and wealth creation. I consider that I am now a more astute student with any endeavour I pursue. I have commenced reading books on the sharemarket, learning different strategies, examining the myths and truths etc. I also talk about stocks with my girlfriends Uncle who has successfully played the sharemarket and set himself and his family up for a comfortable life.

Rather than looking at my past experience of the sharemarket as a negative (lost my investment capital), I consider it a cheap education. University cost $30,000, whereas my loss in the sharemarket was $5,000. I committed all the “rookie errors” that I am now reading about and this definitely proves that more education and awareness will assist in investing successfully in the sharemarket. And I’m wishing I had have had a stop loss in place (automatic sell of stock when it falls below 10% of the purchase price). 

I read about diversification and won’t be putting all my investment capital into stocks. I’m thinking around $10k will be a good starting point. I’m researching various stocks now and using the different analysis techniques to assess them. 

Am I better buying up shares gradually or saving until I have $10k as my starting capital. I envision a portfolio of anywhere between 5 to 12 shares (most likely 5 for starters, with 20% of my capital in each). I’ll be looking at having a portfolio that is geared towards capital growth and income (through dividends). 

Also would people consider the current market a bull or bear market? With the fluctuations I have seen over the last month or so, I’m not sure whether now is a good time to enter or if I should wait and see.

Look forward to hearing your perspectives on my situation and learning more about the sharemarket over the coming months, years and decades!


----------



## WonkeyDonkey (31 March 2011)

Hi all

Im a 20 year old 1st year uni student studying Forensic Science. Also (obviously) looking to start investing/trading. Have just applied for my CommSec trading account earlier today and am looking forward to the experience. My older brother ordered me the Interactive Share Market Trading Course off moneybags.com.au since he found out that this has been my obsession the past month (that should be at my door next week  ). 

Hoping to learn a great deal from this site and its members

Cheers
Donkey


----------



## markhocky (1 April 2011)

Ahoy-hoy,

I'm interested in mechanical (system) trading. I tried my hand at value investing but found i couldn't stomach reading through company accounts. Banging away at the computer running backtests on the other hand....

I've been researching and reading about the market for about 4 years now, but haven't been particularly active since some horrendous value 'investments' several years ago which i didn't research properly. I've now convinced myself to sit out until i'm confident i have an edge.

I use Matlab mostly for my testing, but also am handy with Excel. I'm currently still putting my system 'architecture' together. That is; how will trades be compared, risk control, how to combine systems, and calculating acceptable levels of leverage.

Once the 'architecture' is in place i intend to focus on researching indicators and modelling techniques to fit within the system and find statistical edges in the market.

I'm keen to hear from anyone else pursuing a mechanical trading strategy/methodology as i haven't seen too much in Aus (although i'm sure you're out there somewhere people).

Good luck to you all, whatever method you follow, and i hope to not have to take the opposite side of a trade with you! (unless i'm on the right side of course )


----------



## Mrtibbs (5 April 2011)

I have just inherited 500 k in sterling pounds. It arrived as a cheque and have been wandering over the last few days what would be the best way of turning it into Aus $.
Seems easy enough, but with all the tools we have at our disposal I want to be able to question the high street banks with their exchange rates and charges and do it myself. Some friendly options would be welcome. (Once completed, then the fun begins!)


----------



## Mrtibbs (5 April 2011)

Hi there,
I have just inherited 500 k in sterling pounds. It arrived as a cheque and have been wandering over the last few days what would be the best way of turning it into Aus $.
Seems easy enough, but with all the tools we have at our disposal I want to be able to question the high street banks with their exchange rates and charges and do it myself. Some friendly options would be welcome. (Once completed, then the fun begins!) 

Tibbs


----------



## prawn_86 (6 April 2011)

Hi Mr Tibbs,

I work as an FX broker and can get you access to better exchange rates than what the banks can offer. Please contact me via PM and i will get in touch personally

Thanks


----------



## ChrisJH (6 April 2011)

Hello Friends!

Thought I would say hi! I am almost thirty and have been playing around with shares for about a year now. Currently playing around with about 50k worth, really enjoying it and really wishing I had more to put into more stocks.

I really don't know what I'm doing, and I'm probably a fool for the way I've been doing things. I started out working like this: buying for a dividend, selling higher than what I paid, then buying something else for the dividend and so on.

I mostly just watch a bunch of stocks and watch their price fluctuation and things like that before deciding to buy. I think they say you can't make money picking stocks, but so far it seems to be working? I've sold a few for a few decent capital gains; and obviously a lot of my shares have gone backwards but they have all crept their way back close to what I paid, so I don't plan on selling anything for a loss.

At the moment I have most of my money in typical blue chip shares - which I figure gives me a decent dividend and a bit of stability, and I am trying to come up with more money to buy into muuuuch much smaller companies because there seems to be more potential for big gains in them, and so far I've had a bit of luck.

I  kind of feel that I don't have enough wealth for my age, and am really trying to use this to get a bit further ahead in life. I'm on a pretty low salary so can't save much, but hopefully with a little bit of saving, a few dividends, and some gains I can slowly make my situation a little better.

Hope to learn lots here


----------



## GreedFear&Hope (9 April 2011)

Hi,
Very nice forum Joe.
Long time lurker here.
Hope to post more often.
The first post is the hardest.


----------



## Bill M (9 April 2011)

ChrisJH said:


> Hello Friends!
> 
> Hope to learn lots here



Welcome mate, you will certainly learn a lot here, good luck.



GreedFear&Hope said:


> Hi,
> The first post is the hardest.



Now you got nothing to worry about, welcome to you too.


----------



## kingcarmleo (10 April 2011)

A lot of young guys in here, great to see!


----------



## GreedFear&Hope (10 April 2011)

Thanks for the welcome Bill.
I am not one of the young ones unfortunately.
"Old age is a high price to pay for wisdom"


----------



## RADO (10 April 2011)

Hi everyone,

   I came across this website a few months ago. And have been lurking around on here ever since. I've already learnt alot from this website, and I hope to learn alot more. 
Im mainly into  swing trading at the moment, but hoping to trancend to daytrading at some stage.


----------



## Joe Blow (10 April 2011)

Welcome to all our new ASF members! It's great to have you aboard! 



Joe Blow said:


> If you're just finding your way around ASF here are a few tips to get you started:
> 
> Master the site search function and tracking down threads of interest will be a breeze! It's a lot more powerful than you think but you do need to spend some time with it. Take a look at the Tips on using ASF's search function thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angel3 (13 April 2011)

G'day everyone.

Name is Aaron. I've just sold my beloved car so I'm now going to buy some shares with the money made. 

Firstly where is the best place to open an account for me to buy my shares? E.G - Comsec 

I'll be putting in about $1000 to start off with. Also instead of getting a return I would like to put that return into buying more of the same shares. Can this be done?
I'm in for the long haul, more like buy and forget for a few years. 

All comments welcome to put me in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## Jhenry (13 April 2011)

Hello Yall. 

Just been browsing the Forums for a while. The things you learn just observing people is really amazing. One of the rules on these forums i think is dont ask for Financial advice, and all i can see around me is advice with regards to finance.  Anyway...

My name is Jonathan Henry, i am a Marketing Manager in an International Translation agency called StealthTranslations. We are a translation agency based in Larne, Northern Ireland which specializes in supplying top quality translations and other language services to companies in varied sectors of industry, including the governmental, educational, financial, technological, medical, legal, manufacturing and publishing sectors to the Global Market. 

I am really just trying to get more acquainted with the Australian Market. So to be more versatile with trading knowledge. Looking forward to building some new business relationships.

Thanks for having such a great amount of useful information available.


----------



## burglar (13 April 2011)

Jhenry said:


> ... all i can see around me is advice with regards to finance.  ...




Hi Jhenry and welcome to ASF,

It's all in the wording!
imo=in my opinion
dyor=do your own research
this is not advice= ....


arggh, you'll get the drift


----------



## Jhenry (13 April 2011)

burglar said:


> Hi Jhenry and welcome to ASF,
> 
> It's all in the wording!
> imo=in my opinion
> ...




I hope that didnt come out badly. I was more just saying. woah what a wealth of knowledge.  
I will hopefully catch on. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Julia (13 April 2011)

Hello Jonathan,

Welcome.

Your occupation sounds very interesting.
Do you include a service which offers translation from political weasel words to ordinary English?, i.e. decoding of spin?


----------



## Jhenry (13 April 2011)

Julia said:


> Hello Jonathan,
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> ...




Hi Julia thanks for warm welcome. 

Yea you could say that, that might fall under the category of Localisation. We have translated lot of legal and political documents over the years and it would be fair to say that Political English is another language from English.


----------



## jayinasia (14 April 2011)

Hi All. I'm Jay. American new to Australia (Perth). Have lived in Malaysia/Singapore for the past decade. Have been trading full time 10 years also. I trade mostly S/P futures and forex. Have developed several trading systems and hoping to adapt them to either the SPI or ASX. Hope to learn some things about Aussie trading here. Thanks.


----------



## Airmuster (15 April 2011)

G'day,
Might as well start off with the typical Aussie greeting. I am so GREEN to this I should be saleable to SW of WA, who are still in drought.

Hope to learn from all that is here and others. Never too old to learn. As I am also a pilot, I live by.... "There are bold pilots and there are old pilots....... alas... not too many old bold pilots."
Cheers


----------



## snsdmonkey (16 April 2011)

Hey guys, 

I'm a 1st year student studying commerce at UNSW. Attempting to major in actuary and finance 

Just getting started in shares properly. I've traded a few times in highschool (blindly) and got lucky with Newcrest a few years ago. However, I know myself that it was pure luck. Just reading a few books at the moment and getting up to date with the news. I just hope to learn something by looking through the forums :

Thanks. See you guys round!


----------



## Bill M (16 April 2011)

jayinasia said:


> Hi All. I'm Jay. American new to Australia (Perth). Have lived in Malaysia/Singapore for the past decade.



Welcome to Australia and ASF, just curious, what brought you to Australia? Good Luck anyway.



Airmuster said:


> G'day,
> Might as well start off with the typical Aussie greeting. I am so GREEN to this I should be saleable to SW of WA, who are still in drought.
> 
> Hope to learn from all that is here and others.* Never too old to learn. As I am also a pilot, *I live by.... "There are bold pilots and there are old pilots....... alas... not too many old bold pilots."
> Cheers



Interest occupation, have you ever had any emergencies in the air? Welcome..



snsdmonkey said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a 1st year student studying commerce at UNSW. Attempting to major in actuary and finance
> 
> ...




Welcome to you too mate, cheers.


----------



## burglar (17 April 2011)

Airmuster said:


> ... I live by.... "There are bold pilots and there are old pilots....... alas... not too many old bold pilots."
> Cheers




"Any landing you walk away from is a good landing"


----------



## Reality (9 May 2011)

Hey guys,

Stumbled across this forum last night and will lurk on here for a while and learn as much as possible.

I work online and make low xxx,xxx so basically looking to diversify, learn a new market and possibly set up a business in the market eventually.


----------



## jaystar86 (12 May 2011)

howdy all,

Been looking at this forum for awhile and have enjoyed the no BS approach most of the members have.  I've been loving how people aren't afraid to offer constructive criticism and partake in the spirit of learning, development and education.

whilst not an experienced trader and/or investor (I do both), I hope I can use these forums to contribute and also to learn a heap more.

Oh and as we are moving into state of Origin time... go QLD (and the REDS!!)

Regards,

Jayvan


----------



## jba512 (15 May 2011)

Hi Everyone

I'm Jamie 25 years old from Perth WA 

I've been long term trading for about 4 - 5 years now and want to get a bit more serious now as over that period i have had some good wins and some not so good but thats all apart of learning i guess and can only help me in the future

I remember stumbling onto this forum a few years back but never joined up but have decided to as i'm sure it will help in the future.

I've started to look into forex recently and thats how i stumbled across the forum again

I'm interested in learning about charting a bit more too

Hopefully i can post some stuff that is helpful to others and read posts that are helpful to me

Thanks Jamie


----------



## ferretbiter (16 May 2011)

Hello guys and gals,
My name is ferretbiter, 20 years old, personal trainer/group exercise instructor/fitness instructor from grafton NSW ( don't worry if you have never heard of it, no-one has).

Recently came into contact with a bit of capital due to the passing away of my father.
Really don't want to lose the money as he paid for it with 30+ years of his life.

Have dabbled in mutual funds for 1 year now, been trading stocks for around about 5months, first 4 stocks returned 15-25% profit.Last 3 stocks lets just not talk about.
There's only one thing I know about stock trading and investing, and that is: I know absolutely nothing.

But I'm willing to learn and have a long time to do it.
Though sooner is better then later :.

P.S. Anyone looking for some nutrition/fitness advice, fire away .


----------



## Jamieman (16 May 2011)

Hi all,

My name is Jamie & my wife & 2 girls moved to the hunter Valley 3 years ago.
I day traded for 4 yrs & finished trading in 2007 when my job change didnt allow me to have Etrade running in the background.

I miss trading, however, previously it was done for fun (Plus made some money).  Now i am looking to invest for the future with a mix of property & equities.
I have a lot to learn & will endeavor to read as much as i can prior to asking simplistic questions.

Cheers

Jamie


----------



## ishuffle (19 May 2011)

Hi all!

I'm 33yrs old and first traded in 2006.

All my trades til now have been on a hot tip!  like betting horses in the Melbourne cup!

Did my first profit/loss statement recently and let me tell you, was feeling sick! 

With a young family and yet to put a secure roof over our heads! NO MORE! 

Will do lots of reading and RESEARCH RESEARCH & RESEARCH! 

Hopefully I could one day contribute to others newbies here not make the same mistakes that I did!


----------



## Tanfastic (23 May 2011)

Howdy 

Names Shane, working in a govy job looking to leach as much knowledge from this forum as inhumanly possible.


----------



## Mrs P (25 May 2011)

hi,

Im Clare,

new to trading and have made a few mistakes over the past few months... 
finding some similarities with the posts on this thread and realise that i need to do tons of research, reading etc etc etc
Have joined this forum to learn from other peoples mistakes and bounce a few questions out there without feeling like a complete dumb-ass


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 May 2011)

Mrs P said:


> hi,
> 
> Im Clare,
> Have joined this forum to learn from other peoples mistakes and bounce a few questions out there without feeling like a complete dumb-ass



Gee Clare, I thought you would have met Mr. Voyant by now. Mrs. Clare Voyant has a nice ring to it.


----------



## IFocus (25 May 2011)

Mrs P said:


> hi,
> 
> Im Clare,
> 
> ...




Hi Clare welcome to the forum simple rules there are no dumb questions and ignore the critics and enjoy the humor


----------



## addison (27 May 2011)

hi, im john, from adelaide, have lurked around this forum for some time but only recently begun trading, am enjoying it and learning a lot, taking a few small losses and a couple of smaller gains, asx has been a very difficult market to trade last 2 months imo, waiting now for it to trend upwards again

am with bell direct, fairly happy with them as well, i guess no broker is perfect ...

regs, john


----------



## Starcraftmazter (31 May 2011)

Hello there 

Would anyone recommend any good medium sized books for beginner investors in the stockmarket? Need something to read on the bus.

My financial knowledge amounts to a beginnerish finance course at uni.


----------



## Joe Blow (31 May 2011)

Starcraftmazter said:


> Hello there
> 
> Would anyone recommend any good medium sized books for beginner investors in the stockmarket? Need something to read on the bus.
> 
> My financial knowledge amounts to a beginnerish finance course at uni.




Hi there Starcraftmazter. Welcome to ASF!

If you are looking for threads on books for beginners, please enter the term "books" in the search box at the top of the page and then click the search icon. All forum threads with "books" in the title will be returned as search results and you should find plenty of reading.

Good luck!


----------



## joea (31 May 2011)

Starcraftmazter said:


> Hello there
> 
> Would anyone recommend any good medium sized books for beginner investors in the stockmarket? Need something to read on the bus.
> 
> My financial knowledge amounts to a beginnerish finance course at uni.




Hi.

Roger Kinsky is a Master Graduate of Sydney Uni.
He has experience of 30 years trading shares. He trades online.
He has written a number of books on various subjects plus sharetrading.
He is currently a tutor on share investing.

Check his books out. They have been updated since I purchased.

I will give you one tip. Learn from the top down, not the bottom up.

To explain, check the contents of the books before you buy.
Do not purchase software until you know what you want.
Incredible Charts is free with the higher version $220.
Well that's 3.

You do not have to go through the agony of a long journey to trade profitably.

Cheers


----------



## Russell (31 May 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have only recently started learning about the stock market. It's been something I've been interested in for years and I finally decided to give it a shot. I am not in a financial position to start trading _yet_. I am hoping to start trading this time next year, if I feel confident enough with what I know. Every time I learn something new, the more I realise how dedicated I am going to have to be if I want to be successful.

I made some bad choices in my early 20s, I won't go into specifics. It has left me in debt but I feel I am making good progress in getting ahead, with a few bumps along the way. I can't change what I did then, but I can make sure I make the righ decisions going ahead.

Some personal information: I work for a Finance company as an Approvals Officer on the sunny Gold Coast. Currently engaged to a beautiful woman, who shares my passion for knowledge in a number of subjects, including the stock market. My other interests include: reading, writing, website development, film and of course, finance.

If you'd like to know anything else, feel free to pm me. Hoping to meet other people who have just started as well


----------



## franklin235 (3 June 2011)

Good evening, all. I am Franklin, and I'm very new to this whole business. I've watched from the sidelines and read the financial news regularly.... thought I might try my hand at it. I have no idea how to get started.


----------



## Jocar83 (5 June 2011)

Hi everyone!  I'm just about to start trading for the first time.  I keep wasting my money so decided I should channel my spending into stocks etc.  I'm sure I'm going to learn loads here.


----------



## isplicer (5 June 2011)

Russell said:


> I made some bad choices in my early 20s, I won't go into specifics. It has left me in debt but I feel I am making good progress in getting ahead, with a few bumps along the way. I can't change what I did then, but I can make sure I make the righ decisions going ahead.
> 
> Some personal information: I work for a Finance company as an Approvals Officer on the sunny Gold Coast. Currently engaged to a beautiful woman, who shares my passion for knowledge in a number of subjects, including the stock market. My other interests include: reading, writing, website development, film and of course, finance.
> 
> If you'd like to know anything else, feel free to pm me. Hoping to meet other people who have just started as well




Hey there Russell! Welcome to ASF buddy =). Congratulations on your engagement and all the very best beating the market!


----------



## burglar (6 June 2011)

franklin235 said:


> Good evening, all. I am Franklin, and I'm very new to this whole business. I've watched from the sidelines and read the financial news regularly.... thought I might try my hand at it. I have no idea how to get started.




Hi franklin,

 and welcome to ASF! 

Mmm let me think ... I started by parting with some hard-earned at the brokers office! 

Seriously, you have already started! 
There is an excellent thread by Sir O in the Beginners Lounge:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14370


----------



## franklin235 (6 June 2011)

burglar said:


> Hi franklin,
> 
> and welcome to ASF!
> 
> ...




Thank you for the link. I think I am going to enjoy myself in this whole business


----------



## addison (10 June 2011)

franklin235 said:


> Thank you for the link. I think I am going to enjoy myself in this whole business




franklin dont trade with all the money you have on hand, for use in the markets, just use a small percentage of it for the first month or so to learn, make a few mistakes and just get the general hang of the realities of being a trader/investor

for instance, say you have 10,000 set aside which you can afford to use/lose, open your first broker account with, say, only 1,000 and play with that for a little while, so if you make some mistakes, which you probably will, you know youre still sitting on 9,000 (in a nice, high interest savings account, if possible) to phase into your account as you become more confident


----------



## extatic (13 June 2011)

Hi Everyone,

My names Adam and I'm 23 years old, starting to trade for the first time.
Currently looking for a "wing-man" per say who would be interested learning and feeding information from each other.

Think that would be an awesome way to stay focused and learn quicker.

Live in NSW near liverpool..

PM if interested


----------



## leeannio (14 June 2011)

Hey everyone  

I'm 22, studied humanities, am just starting my first human services job, and going on for post-grad law.  I've worked in superannuation for the past four years so I'm hoping to put my finance exposure to good use by dabbling in the ASX.

I'm a real nerd - in love with reading both company financial reports and float prospectuses, so I'm thinking to start small with:

NVT - Navitas. (higher education). My logic is that the price is only going to be low while the international student market copes with changes in Australian visa policy and Australia copes with having to develop new ways to attract students in competition with the US/UK/Canada. Morgan Stanley emerging companies presentee.

RDH - Redhill Education. Not sure about this one. Same kind of operation as Navitas but is relatively new and has seen little exposure. Unlike Navitas they run their own institutions, they are not in partnership with well-known quality universities. Their institutions have little relative value but they have invested a lot into a new Information Technology campus in Sydney City. I'll see what the actual enrolments and offshore marketing are like.

RDG - Resource Development Group. New on the market, owner of Engenium, options to acquire further firms. Provides contract management and engineering services for mining companies, has clients such as BHP, and some medium-tier mining companies. Expanding beautifully. Comes with a good CV of projects and relationships and nice history from Engenium.

And a small-price 'growth' SharePack from ComSec, depending on who the shares are with when they send me the info.


I've been stalking you guys for awhile and can't wait to continue learning from you. This time with some interaction on my part 


Cheers!


----------



## avexdevil (18 June 2011)

hi ASF,

i'm turning 24 this year, i've recently landed my first investment job as a grad with the WA gov. I utterly hated the technicalities of financial instruments back in my uni days and avoided it like the plague. However, being on the job for the past 3 months has given me ample exposure to the realities of investment returns and how profitable it can become if equipped with the right skills and information. I've skimmed the surface and learnt some basics from work, but I like to speed up the learning process by wearing some knowledge off the veterans on ASF.


----------



## kid hustlr (29 June 2011)

Hey guys, great forum, I'm currently reading through the newbie lessons thread as we speak and its just a wealth of knowledge.

I have some shares in a commsec account (mainly long term investments) but am thinking I'll open an IB account in the next couple of weeks and look to purchase some shares/write some covered calls on their to get a little bit more experience. Not looking to do anything to risky at this stage I might add.

Anything I should know about IB? How come their margin rates/brokerage costs are so much lower when compared to retail banks, is their something I'm not getting?


----------



## Tycoon (30 June 2011)

Hi all,
I'm a 23 year old graduate in the oil industry, working mostly in Sydney or overseas when I get to go to the oil fields. I've been trading since March (bought at the bottom in March on pay day - couldn't believe my beginner's luck!) and discovered this forum only a month ago. So far it's been really interesting to read posts from the experienced traders among the ASF community. I love trading so far and I can't wait to devour everything on this site!
Cheers


----------



## Benni Brials (1 July 2011)

Hi all,

My name is ben, my mates call me brials. I'm 23 no debt and looking to invest and learn as much as I can in all areas of the markets. Started paper trading over a year ago and am currently putting together my trading plans and rules. Haven't put a real dime into the market yet as I read and test new theorums (Spelling?) everyday in theorhetical situations. Getting my nerve ready to play the emotional detachment game and start having calculated risks and trades on a daily basis.

I want to end up with a day trading portfolio that trades the Forex and Futures markets, Coupled with an options trading account I think that one day if I can learn enough I will be able to do this full time. 

Also setting up shares and real estate for my "early retirement" fund. 

Well thats hopefully the plan.....One day anyway.

I would like to pick all your brains on this forum and if your willing to teach im willing to learn.

Other than that I live in the Pilbara of Western Australia and love playing AFL when i can get the time off work.

Hit me up

Brials to all of you


----------



## Assasin (1 July 2011)

Welcome Brials, to the great educational ride of your life. My advice, read, read and when you've finished, read some more of these threads.
You have big boots to fill sharing your avatar with someone else who you should also read intently.
Good luck.


----------



## Frankie (4 July 2011)

Hi Brials,

It sounds like you’ve already discovered the benefits of paper trading.

I could have saved myself a lot of pain in the beginning by paper trading ideas first before committing cash.

I believe in learning from people who trade successfully then paper trading their ideas first to see if they work for me.

Good Luck!


----------



## Dash8 (8 July 2011)

Hey 

I just turned 18 a few days ago so I am finally able to open a CommSec account and start trading! I'm still at school (yr 11) and hoping to go to uni to study accounting. My first choice was an airline pilot, but the way the industry is headed, I think accounting may be a better choice.

I entered into the ASX school competition along with 32 other students in my school. Each player is given a fictional $50'000 and are allowed to invest it in a number of stocks for about two months. I managed to place second in my school and about 120/17'000 Australia wide. I made almost $3000. I completely surprised myself! 

I have $4'000 set aside to invest in some shares. At the moment I am studying some companies that may be appropriate to buy into. I'm only just starting out so I have very little knowledge about the stock market. I tend to just look at the graphs and predict what will happen in the future.

Anyway, I'm hoping to make at least a small profit and most of all just enjoy myself!


Dash.


----------



## YouAgainstMe (17 July 2011)

Hey All,

Been lurking the forums for a while now and decided I should introduce myself before getting involved with the community here. A bit about myself, I am 27 from Melbourne. Have taken time off from studying to be a Paramedic after my partner became pregnant and we had a baby boy. We were deep in debt before he was born and managed to pay off all our debt by the time he was born 6months ago. Since then I made a conscious decision never to be in that situation again and so I decided to start saving and reading about investing. I'm yet to pull the trigger and buy anything yet (after several 'almost' buys) but feel I still have a bit to learn.

Have found this forum to be a great help so far and hope to be able to contribute at some point.  

Thanks!


----------



## SHaGMaSTA (22 July 2011)

Hi all,
Just introducing myself to the community. Brand new to trading and still learning. Bought my first few shares yesturday under the guidance of some good mates who also have the same "low risk" shares. Very excited about taking the pludge in share investments, wished I looked into it earlier when I was back in my 20's! 
Cheers

V


----------



## Forex Dan (24 July 2011)

*Forex Dan*

Hey guys,

Thought i'd introduce myself to the forums...

Im Dan, based in Brissy. Been trading FX for about 2 years (fulltime) after working a few years at Telstra. It's a blast to trade and doing very well.

I'd like to help anyone who needs help in trading FX, i do a mentor/coach side for free. All that jazz can be seen on my website.

Im not on the site much, not many FX traders out there, but be good to have a yak with a few of you.

Happy pippin!


----------



## PeterHercules (25 July 2011)

*PeterHercules - new to this site- need help!*

I've been following Roger Montgomery and read his book_ Value.Able_.  He describes his way to calculate the Intrinsic Value of a company, but I can't get it to work.  So I Googled and found an entry on this site.  The contributor had a spreadsheet to do this calculation, so I downloaded it - but couldn't get THAT to work!  It just seemed to be an empty spreadsheet.
I registered and posted a note asking the contributor for help, then bookmarked where I was.
I've come back to check for a response, and got the home page.  I can't find a search field to find my post and any response, nor does there seem to be any help here.  So I'm totally lost!
Can anyone help, please?  If you post a response to this and don't get something that indicates I've read it - that will be because I don't know how to find it!  Perhaps  email me on ph@pobox.com if I don't respond.
Many thanks!
PeterHercules


----------



## liftordie (25 July 2011)

*Just saying Hi and a few questions*

Hi all, noob here, done the reading and paper trading and ready to get started, il keep all the tech bits to myself as no doubt everyone will have his or hers opinion on how much where what and why to invest in XYZ, what im quite keen to know is what trading platform everyone uses or would recommend?

CMC? Belldirect? E*trade? or any other i've missed out?

just looking to see which one i should consider when opening an account?

PS will only be trading in stocks at the moment, and perhaps ETF's.

Have a good day!


----------



## Suthers (27 July 2011)

Hi, I'm Christine from Perth, Western Australia. We have a SMSF which is mostly share-based and mostly Aussie shares, with some US stocks.

We use VectorWest as our main software as it's proven itself to be the most valuable of all the resource we rely on. In fact we were asked to host a user group here and that kicked off several months ago.

I hope to network with other Perth investors here.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 July 2011)

Suthers said:


> Hi, I'm Christine from Perth, Western Australia. We have a SMSF which is mostly share-based and mostly Aussie shares, with some US stocks.
> 
> We use VectorWest as our main software as it's proven itself to be the most valuable of all the resource we rely on. In fact we were asked to host a user group here and that kicked off several months ago.
> 
> I hope to network with other Perth investors here.




I have looked at this online, just google it,  and it appears to be a method of infantile investigation and method.

Not worth the money.

gg


----------



## chrislp (28 July 2011)

Suthers said:


> Hi, I'm Christine from Perth, Western Australia. We have a SMSF which is mostly share-based and mostly Aussie shares, with some US stocks.
> 
> We use VectorWest as our main software as it's proven itself to be the most valuable of all the resource we rely on. In fact we were asked to host a user group here and that kicked off several months ago.
> 
> I hope to network with other Perth investors here.




Is it you or we?


----------



## Suthers (28 July 2011)

Well thank you for the warm and friendly welcome, and for the gratuitous insult.

I may be new but I am not about to take that kind of behaviour from anyone. Mind your darn manners.




Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have looked at this online, just google it,  and it appears to be a method of infantile investigation and method.
> 
> Not worth the money.
> 
> gg


----------



## againsthegrain (28 July 2011)

Nice cut and paste picture from google images


----------



## matt22 (2 August 2011)

Hi all

I'm Matt, reside in Tassy. Just joined the forum, look forward to what it has to offer!


----------



## Fubar (6 August 2011)

Hi all new to the forum still having a look around..I got into shares back in 1999 my first puchace being Coca-Cola Amatil 640 @ around $3.40 still have those little buggers today .
Yea you could say i like to go long term


----------



## timestwo (19 August 2011)

Hi all, names Ray, new to the forum and here to hopefully learn a bit about trading and then give back what I've learnt if I am successful in the future. Looking at making some passive income while working full time. Thanks for reading


----------



## 1Ryan (19 August 2011)

Howdy all,

My name is Ryan and I have posted a question here:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18775&p=653291&posted=1#post653291

I've had a look around and there are some great discussions and resources on this forum.


----------



## Nicktech (19 August 2011)

Helllllooooooo everyone!

My name's nick, i'm a 26 year old adelaidian and after a few years of doddering around the ASX I decided to go head first in to technical analysis and read whatever could get my hands on. I've read about 20 books over the last 12 months and still consider myself a newb!

I work as an engineer and also run a part time IT consultancy. I guess that's what's made trading so appealing as it's fit right in with my lifestyle.

I'm obsessed with amibroker and backtesting all of my ideas but realize that I'm going to have to settle down to 1 or 2 main strategies if I'm going to make a success of trading. My main interest is taking advantage of the current volatility in the market with short term (1-2 day) trades looking to make 4-5% following trends.

I use bell direct for a broker but my dream is to automate my trades using amibroker and interactive brokers.

If anyone has any reading material, amibroker trading strategies or resources to pass on to me then send it on! My brain is a sponge!

Likewise, if you have any ideas for any applications or server side code you want written. Give me a shout and I'll be happy to help.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## markhagget (25 August 2011)

Hi, I'm hoping to learn about trading as well as reading charts. I'm 42 so looking to be ready for retirement (sooner the better!). Looking forward to sharing tips and general chit chat. Concentrating on trading daily/weekly after a bit of a probation!
Thanks Mark from Brisbane


----------



## Razizi (30 August 2011)

Hi there. I'm currently a 19 year old student studying a Bachelor of Commerce (majoring in Accounting and Finance) at the University of New South Wales. I'm here simply to learn about trading, particularly foreign exchange and share market trading since I am willing to dedicate my time in stock investment. Plus, I hope to broaden my employment prospects through the knowledge I can gain in this forum, and to enjoy my major rather than studying it for the sake of grades and better employment prospects. If anybody has any words of wisdom to share for a student like myself, please feel free to give me a message. 

Cheers!


----------



## The Falcon (30 August 2011)

G'day All,

After lurking for quite a while thought i would register 

A bit about me - I am co-founder and a Director of an International Shipping business based in Sydney. I have no illusions about becoming a trader, and making a pile of money from the market......My business is my priority. My investment style is conservative and I am in for the long run. I hold a few LICs and will continue to buy LIC's and ETFs when opportunity presents. This forum is a great read and I look forward to being part of it


----------



## FreshTrader (29 September 2011)

Hi all,
I'm a 19 yr old student doing a double degree at Monash University in Melb (Bachelor of Commerce and Bachelor of Science).  Over the past two weeks I've been picking through the threads and am learning at a rapid rate.  I hope to continue to learn by utilising this forum and the knowledge of those that contribute to it.  At the moment I have minimal capital and as such only day trade.  I look forward to continually scanning this forum and contributing over the years as my knowledge progresses.


----------



## mofotrader (29 September 2011)

Hey Guys,

Im Ryan, im here to learn, I've been trading on and off for awhile now, but having just recently quit my job to trade, im needing as much help i can get. Im a technical trader and am currently trying out different systems and there success rates. My beliefs of the share market are based on Van tharp's believes and how he see's the market. I'm Not having to much luck with my trading tools though. My brokers, platforms and my data seem to be weighing me down. As well as that, im having trouble getting good results with testing my systems , im unable to trade it 24hrs hours a day. I'm basically trying to get advise on automated trading software that can help do it for me. As well as try find a trusted, upfront cfd, future and fx broker. Im new to forums, so please forgive me if i ask questions in the wrong areas. cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (29 September 2011)

mofotrader said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Im Ryan, im here to learn, I've been trading on and off for awhile now, but having just recently quit my job to trade, im needing as much help i can get. Im a technical trader and am currently trying out different systems and there success rates. My beliefs of the share market are based on Van tharp's believes and how he see's the market. I'm Not having to much luck with my trading tools though. My brokers, platforms and my data seem to be weighing me down. As well as that, im having trouble getting good results with testing my systems , im unable to trade it 24hrs hours a day. I'm basically trying to get advise on automated trading software that can help do it for me. As well as try find a trusted, upfront cfd, future and fx broker. Im new to forums, so please forgive me if i ask questions in the wrong areas. cheers




Hi Ryan (and other recent newcomers),

Welcome to ASF! 

There is a wealth of knowledge and experience in the thousands of threads here at ASF so make use of the site search function to track down threads of interest. The regular search scans thread titles for keywords but the advanced search will scour all the posts here at ASF for any particular search terms you may be looking for.

If you have an idea for a thread always do a search first as there may already be an active thread dealing with the same topic. If not, feel free to start a new thread in the appropriate forum.

Please enjoy the forums!


----------



## jabanico (30 September 2011)

Hi.

I'm Jason, and I'm new to Australia and ASX. I moved to Melbourne last year.

I tried doing trading in 2008 (post GFC) and 2009 doing long-term (weeks/months timeframe) US index trading via technical analysis. I stopped early 2010 because it became choppy and my indicators could not cope with the volatility.

Now I'm settled here, I'd like to get back to trading. However, I'm not sure what direction I should take. I found out that it's expensive to do US index trading here. I have an account with E*Trade ANZ but haven't used it yet.

Just thinking whether I should continue doing index trading, but this time with ASX ETFs (though I found it limited - no leveraged or inverse funds... I might be forced to do options or shorting)? Or should I try my hand at stock trading?

I have read very few books on fundamental investing, and frankly, I don't know how to use it because I see little correlation between the information I find (reports) and the stock moves. I am more comfortable with charts.

I also don't see many online tools. I only have E*Trade and ASX websites. I'd like to have access to technical charts (either directly, or through a free feed), and I'm open to suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## TabJockey (30 September 2011)

jabanico said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm Jason, and I'm new to Australia and ASX. I moved to Melbourne last year.
> 
> ...




I think interactive brokers is what you are after mate. Welcome to the lucky country.


----------



## hdivision (30 September 2011)

Hey Everyone,

Pretty new to trading but am really keen to learn and absorb everything. Can anyone suggest a good place to start like.. books, tools, advice, software that have really helped them out??? I am currently reading one up on wall st...

Thanks!!


----------



## jabanico (30 September 2011)

TabJockey said:


> I think interactive brokers is what you are after mate. Welcome to the lucky country.




Thanks for your recommendation. I did give IB a look. 

They have a minimum monthly fee for the feeds if no trades were made, but that's fine I guess. I'll check them out. So they offer the same fees for US trading, and it's easy to top-up the account from an Australian bank, yes??


----------



## TabJockey (30 September 2011)

hdivision said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Pretty new to trading but am really keen to learn and absorb everything. Can anyone suggest a good place to start like.. books, tools, advice, software that have really helped them out??? I am currently reading one up on wall st...
> 
> Thanks!!




Incredible charts is good. Read allot of books but dont buy them, most are garbage! my personal favorite is Market Wizards 2, but thats not a beginner book.

www.babypips.com is really good for forex.


----------



## hdivision (1 October 2011)

TabJockey said:


> Incredible charts is good. Read allot of books but dont buy them, most are garbage! my personal favorite is Market Wizards 2, but thats not a beginner book.
> 
> www.babypips.com is really good for forex.




Thanks TabJockey I think i'll start at babypips lol


----------



## Vitor (4 October 2011)

G'day All,

My name is Vitor.  A 25 Year old computer programmer from Melbourne.

I'm a complete newbie and don't know where to start.  I have a bit of savings that I wanted to invest on.

I was just wondering if there's anyone kind enough to show me step 1 (and probably be my mentor)

My lines are always open for any discussions.

Thanks All,.

Vitor


----------



## Rokkitt (6 October 2011)

Gday all...

My name is Rod and I live in the northern melbourne suburbs - I work in IT. 
I am new to investing - started getting interested around 10 or 12 months ago and in the last couple of months I have taken the plunge...impeccable timing as it all collapses...
Have a few minor shares, I have also invested in bullion - hoping to get some more knowledge as there may be some great oppurtunities in the near future.

Regards
Rod


----------



## classy (6 October 2011)

Hello to all.I am classy from  Bangladesh.I found this forum from net and i hope i will pass good time.


----------



## Walkabout (6 October 2011)

Hi all,
Im Walkabout from sydney. I am new to trading also like everyone else here on this thread..  I joined the forum to hopefully learn some trading tips from the more experienced traders.. I have started trading the spi.. I put $10,000 in and i am now down to $8,000 after some wins and now some losses... I have since stopped and decided i need to learn more. I also purchased esignal advanced get which helps a little with their tutorials. If anyone has any advice for me please give it to me as i am eager to learn. 

LetTheGoodTimesRoll
Walkabout


----------



## Eager (7 October 2011)

Hi all,

I'm not new to buying and selling shares at all, in fact I've been involved for almost 20 years, but there are some nuances of the market that I just don't get. I'm not into daytrading at all (but I have dabbled there in the past), rather I prefer to be regarded as an active manager of my (or more correctly, my wifes) portfolio. 

Hopefully I can learn some stuff here that might be of value, and hopefully I might be able to provide a cool head to other less experienced members, despite my newbie status!


----------



## Newtotrading (12 October 2011)

jeromejf said:


> hi !!
> just noticed your forums on the web... nice ..hope i can learn something here.. ive just started trading recently from home... hope to grow my spare cash  savings..




I have noticed this website a long time ago and have finally  joined up. I am trying to generate a regular income from share marketing and have enjoyed reading all your postings


----------



## Newtotrading (12 October 2011)

jeromejf said:


> hi !!
> just noticed your forums on the web... nice ..hope i can learn something here.. ive just started trading recently from home... hope to grow my spare cash  savings..




I have seen your forums a lot and have finally joined up.  I have done a few courses and now am paper trading and realise I am still a beginner and look forward to learning from everyone.


----------



## Diggs1 (14 October 2011)

I joined a couple of weeks ago and have started and posted on threads already but thought I better introduce myself formally. 

Have dabled here and there for many years but never properly until about 6 months ago. Have given 100% commitment, been studying, paper trading and the last 2 months small real trades in shares and options. Next step is CFD's, then would like to learn (and see if I'm interested in) forex and futures. So much to learn but light years ahead of where i was 6 months ago.

This forum is priceless!! It's so very hard learning on your own with no one to bounce questions off.

Diggs


----------



## carlos169 (23 October 2011)

Hello All,

I work in IT and currently live in melbourne.

In past 12 months I have dipped my toe into the ASX with some guidance of a friend who has been trading for many years.

I have only made a few trades so far and currently hold PRR, MSR and EMX (was supposed to be a quick trade but got caught ). I've learned a few valuable lessons so far from making mistakes and now am looking to get better educated.

At the moment I have been searching for some good books to read on trading basics etc. I read mobs mesiahs and markets and found it entertaining. I read money morning and the daily reckoning. I also like to read jim sinclair's commentary as well as clive maunds free updates.

I've just started to play around with incredible charts. I use etrade but much prefer commsec. My trader friend uses pheonix ai which seems to be quite powerful.

Anyway I hope to gain some valuable information from the forums!


----------



## Joe Blow (23 October 2011)

Welcome to all the new ASF members! 

If you have any specific questions about the website, please don't hesitate to ask.

For technical questions about how particular aspects of the forums work, please ask in this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4039


----------



## howmanyru (23 October 2011)

Hi Carlos, you will find excellent commentary on this forum. Posters here seem very knowledgable & it is a more intellectual, well informed forum than some others I have seen.


----------



## achernar (30 October 2011)

Hi everyone

I joined a month ago, finally decided to introduce myself.

I live in Sydney and work as a BA/process improvement in retail industry. I've started trading in stock market after ASX dipped last September. 

Got some ANZ, WBC because of their rebound potential, and I'm glad they worked out very well. Since then I added some mining shares to expand my portfolio.

I hope I can learn more here and share my own stock market experiences as well.


----------



## flimtrader (8 November 2011)

Greetings y'all;

I'm 28 and living with partner in Sydney in our own place. Career wise I was involved in IT for years but now teach. This change of pace has given me more time to stop and think about what to do with money for the long term as well as become somewhat more self-sufficient in earning.

Have read many books over the years (prob. 2 dozen odd) regarding investment in property and shares as well as general finance and wealth creation. But until now haven't really put it to good use because I was distracted with "priorities" e.g work. 

Been hoarding cash into the mortgage for a few years and have well over 200K equity (with 5 figures owing) that I'm thinking might be more wisely distributed for wealth creation purposes (at the moment our wealth is 100% bricks and mortar with no other investments). I am hesitantly beginning phantom trading, trying to put into practice some of the things I have learned, but it's such a huge area that even knowing where to start is a daunting prospect.

I'm hoping with my background I can put to use some of my skills in data analysis and so forth and eventually become successful/profitable.

Well that's my story. Hope to contribute and ask lots of stupid questions soon


----------



## PluckyPete (30 November 2011)

Hi folks!

I'm a beginner as far as stocks and trading go, but, very experienced at software development. I've had an automated day trading app at the back of my mind for a long while, and I'll be making a start on it in the coming year (along with saving up some decent starting funds).

I've been reading a few good books, and have a good general idea of what I'll be doing and how. Lots more book (and forum) reading ahead of course, and I'll be testing against all kinds of past market conditions from dot-com boom to Black Friday '29 bust before I even dream of trading anything real 

One thing that gives me plenty of confidence is that the books I've been reading suggest that most of the known strategies are profitable in the long haul, where traders are capable of applying them promptly, objectively and dispassionately; without getting spooked, anxious, impatient or greedy. My approach might end up having some innate benefits


----------



## Chupacubra (30 November 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm fairly new to the forum. My educational background is maths/stats + a few finance and economics units in for good measure - currently doing a masters in stats and working full-time. Don't work in the industry (and don't plan to either) but I do try to keep up with the news (generally Lateline Business and intermittent checks on portfolio value throughout the day). Investing in shares has been something I've been meaning to do my whole life and I am finally at the point where I am comfortable putting my money into something, after clearing some big debts.

I do know a few different statistical programming languages (e.g. SAS, R, STATA, SPSS, ADMB etc) and am currently enhancing that knowledge by learning more about Java and C, especially how I can work with C-based functions in R. I don't know whether that will translate into some sort of automated beast that clips $$$ on intra-daily price volatility but I enjoy being able to make things run faster than R's (notoriously slow) inbuilt functions and would like to contribute to one of the many packages on CRAN that are associated with R.

I don't know what I want out of ASF but I'm sure I'll enjoy my time here. I guess the main thing will be eventually being able to reduce that feeling of anxiety I get when I don't know the share price for a stock in my holdings. The experience has been great so far!


----------



## davenew (6 December 2011)

G'Day,

As my number of posts clearly indicates i am fresh meat.  I am new to trading as well as ASF and have been utilising these forums to help me in my research process to getting started.   I decided to go with Incredible Charts for my software and have so far been happy with the program using the various indicators for my technical analysis. I am looking to trade options on the ASX, at this stage i am only paper trading while i continue to study and formulate my trading strategy.  Part of my research is looking into my best option for a broker and i have done quite a bit of reading on ASF as part of this process.  The general concensus appears to be that Interactive Brokers is by far and a way the best option.  I agree that IB offers the best rates and i have no doubt that i will end up usuing IB down the line. However; 

My question is do people think that IB is a good place for a new trader to start?  Or should I look at something like Commsec to begin with whilst i get the hang of online trading? or should i be using a full service broker to begin with before even looking at online options?

I ask this question as when i had a look at the application page for IB it was suggesting that acounts were for experienced traders and required that applicants had prior execution of 100 trades in order to set up an account.

I look forward to any advice that can be provided.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Punta (6 December 2011)

davenew said:


> G'Day,
> 
> My question is do people think that IB is a good place for a new trader to start?




Yeah it's fine.  I am new to all this too, and went with IB (you just have to tick the box saying you have 100+ trades).  They set you up with a paper trading account, so it's easy to learn your way around their software...


----------



## davenew (8 December 2011)

Punta said:


> Yeah it's fine.  I am new to all this too, and went with IB (you just have to tick the box saying you have 100+ trades).  They set you up with a paper trading account, so it's easy to learn your way around their software...




Cheers Punta.  Is the paper trading account a complete simulated version of the real trading platform that you use with IB?


----------



## High Dividends (13 December 2011)

*Hi everyone I am new*

Hi every one I am new my name is Si I am from Australia and am very interested in discussing and learning about the share market


----------



## bellenuit (13 December 2011)

*Re: Hi everyone I am new*



High Dividends said:


> Hi every one I am new my name is Si I am from Australia and am very interested in discussing and learning about the share market




Welcome Si. You are probably better off in the Beginner's Lounge which is meant for stockmarket newbies. General Chat is mainly non-stock or non-finance related topics.

Here is the link

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=9


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 December 2011)

*Re: Hi everyone I am new*



High Dividends said:


> Hi every one I am new my name is Si I am from Australia and am very interested in discussing and learning about the share market






bellenuit said:


> Welcome Si. You are probably better off in the Beginner's Lounge which is meant for stockmarket newbies. General Chat is mainly non-stock or non-finance related topics.
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=9




It's the place to come.

Welcome.

gg


----------



## tazzak (14 December 2011)

Hi There,

As the others i am new here as well.

Looking at getting to into the stock market.
Learn about stocks....

What shares to buy to keep for future.
how to make a quick buck (if there is chance)


----------



## Fidel Castro (15 December 2011)

Hola everybody!

I am quite new to the free markets, so please be nice. I pretty much controlled the price of everything in my previous job - but I've recently handed over the reigns to my brother and he has showed me the light of capitalism!

Okay in all seriousness - I've just recently pulled the trigger and purchased my first shares. I think I may have jumped the gun as I bought shares in COF with no real research behind it apart from an article in SMH...

I'm looking to become more prudent and hopefully I'll gain a fair amount of knowledge on these forums. I'm also new to the work force with a long time to grow wealth in front of me so I have a plethora of options to wade through in order to make some good decisions.

Wish me luck!


----------



## prawn_86 (15 December 2011)

Welcome to all members,

Learn how to use the search function as if you have a question it has probably been asked before. If you cant find anything feel free to post in the appropriate stock thread or put a new thread up in the beginners forum.

Good luck


----------



## ratbag1 (19 December 2011)

Hi,
First foray into the ASX. Only previous experience was with nationalisation stocks in the UK in the 80's, which was very profitable but hardly investing!
looking forward to learning more about investing , and the companies.
Cheers,


----------



## Lanny (15 January 2012)

Hello to all,

Nice to be part of the ASF. I have been an avid follower of the ASX and loved the way it works. To me it's a place where ordinary people can be part of something big and create wealth without the hassles.
So why am I hear? I have worked hard all my life and saved all my life and reached the point of wanting to make my money work hard for me for once not vice versa.
I hope to learn and inherit an excitement that makes me hungry to make money but to also not lose sight of my goals.

Look forward to being part of the community and to learn from you all.

Kind regards,

Lanny


----------



## MURDOC (16 January 2012)

G'DAY Peoples, Well I have saved all my shrapnel (coins, pennies, dollars and cents) in my big piggy bank. Now, I have been told to put all my eggs in one basket. I heard through a friend of a friend of a friend, there's an overseas company that promises to make my eggs X 1000 over. That's a lot of omelettes. They said it's a sure thing.Do you think I should go for it?(Joke)
   Just a intro to the forum, I hope my questions won't be too stupid and simple.Hope to to see you around the traps. CHEERS


----------



## the tin man (16 January 2012)

*the tin man*

Hi .have just joined this web sight .i have been traiding for 12 yrs i have gained a bit and lost a bit over the years [gained more than lost ] .when im not at the computor 
im a farmer by trade .with beef cattle to make money which is the aim of the game you purchase quality stock in pore condition and sell when fat .simple as that .share traiding is no different .i dont follow charts or use candles i trouble seeing anyway so a candle is no good .I buy blue chip when i think they are in pore condition and sell when in good buckle [fat ].
the tin man


----------



## stax (16 January 2012)

Hi,

I just registered and not sure where to start but saw this so thought I'd say "hi" and that I'm looking at starting a business and have been reading up on things and have noticed that this forum is full of tidbit of information that is very useful and I hope to learn heaps and share my experiences also!

Cheers,
Stax.


----------



## Joe Blow (17 January 2012)

Welcome to all new ASF members! 



Joe Blow said:


> There is a wealth of knowledge and experience in the thousands of threads here at ASF so make use of the site search function to track down threads of interest. The regular search scans thread titles for keywords but the advanced search will scour all the posts here at ASF for any particular search terms you may be looking for.
> 
> If you have an idea for a thread always do a search first as there may already be an active thread dealing with the same topic. If not, feel free to start a new thread in the appropriate forum.
> 
> Please enjoy the forums!


----------



## sunnysyd (17 January 2012)

Just joined the forum and it looks like a very interesting place with which to exchange ideas and strategies and also to hear about the latest fast moving stock. I've been around the markets for a while and primarily like looking over the top 200 ASX stocks to create trading opportunities on the Aussie 200 index.

In addition to the Aussie index I do keep an eye on all the other indices as I prefer to trade those products with access to flexible position sizes with good leverage. I trade CFDs over these.

Look forward to discussing ideas and strategies going forward.


----------



## mattyotoole (18 January 2012)

G'Day everyone, 

I've been interested in share trading for some time and have had reasonable returns(on a small scale). I'm hoping to broaden my knowledge over the course of the next 12 months with a view to trading for a living. 

I've subscribed to a few stock recommendation services to get a feel for the kind of trading I should be doing. And this forum will be a terrific resource.

Regards

Matt


----------



## tonyco (18 January 2012)

Hello everyone

I'm new to stocks, don't own any, had some Telstra ones for a few years, got rid of them at the beginning of 2011 coz I was sick and tired of seeing them used as a political football.

I'm heavily invested in a couple of other areas, so for now I'm just learning and doing some research and will practice with a few ideas I'm hoping to come up with. I reckon in about 12 months time I may be ready to invest. depends what happens I guess between now and then lol

Anyway, looking forward to learning.

Who knows? We'll see


----------



## SamReyy (20 January 2012)

Hello everyone. My name is Sam, I'm 20 and live not far out of Brisbane.
Yesterday, after looking up information on how to get started in the stock exchange i stumbled across this site. Great site by the way.
I am squeaky clean and am yet to put a dime on the market or open an account with a broker.
Thanks guys!


----------



## TangOU (23 January 2012)

Not really new in stock trading.
10 years ago, got burnt in Tech bubble.
Last few years, try to learn FOREX, but failure to achieve anything.

Reading this web site and others for last few weeks and *believe the market will be up for next few years. *

Open an account in IB last week, but can't start its trade station software at work because it is blocked by proxy firewall.
Last Friday, try to use WebTrader to buy QBE just before 4pm, but not transmit the order successfully.

Today, I bought some FMG as it is going down. I will buy more tomorrow if it is down again.

I don't touch QBE as it is up today, will buy it later when I feel comfortable.

BHP, CBA and WBC will be in my holding as long as my funding is in place.

I will hold them for long time as I don't have skills to do Tech/A or F/A. I found out if I study more, I will get more confused.


----------



## Moniliform (27 January 2012)

Hi all
purchased my first stocks on that dreadful day around four years ago. Out of the two stocks I had been following, I purchased the ones from the company that has been recently delisted and has disappeared off the face of the earth whilst the other stocks weathered the storm and increased in value - an example of my luck! 
I found this site whilst I was trying to find evidence of my delisted company!
Maybe I'll learn something but I think I'll only be a "ghost trader"
cheers


----------



## wotda (28 January 2012)

Hello

Not really a beginner. I have been buying shares and holding them for the long term in the past few years. My next move is diversifying. Given the current exchange rate, I m interested in entering other stock markets.


----------



## transportable (31 January 2012)

Have been a member for a while but got burnt in GFC so been a bit timid.
I really need to get going again and now have some time so I am enjoying reading your ideas.
Best


----------



## fattony (12 February 2012)

Hi Guys ,

just finally woke up and realised its time to sort out my finances and start trading or I'll be living in a bin on Sesame street with Oscar >>>..basically gonna read a lot first (tec analysis/Fundamentals) then paper trade if it feels right then I'll try some real money ,any tips on Tax etc would be appreciated and also paper trading sites and software ..thanks


----------



## MARKETWINNER (16 February 2012)

Hi all

I am new to this forum and I live in New Zealand.

This may be the beginning of journey to Australian stock market.

I never traded Australian stocks before.


Kind regards


----------



## banksy22 (23 February 2012)

Hi all

Thought it only courteous to pop in and say a big Howdy from  the GC.

Look forward to soaking up the wealth go knowledge that is clearly to be had on this site!


----------



## Julia (23 February 2012)

MARKETWINNER said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am new to this forum and I live in New Zealand.
> 
> ...



Welcome Stockwinner from a fellow Kiwi, living in Australia for nearly 20 years now and still homesick at times for NZ.

Why the focus on the Australian market, if you don't mind my asking?
NZX not rewarding you?


----------



## MARKETWINNER (26 February 2012)

Sorry Julia after so many days only today I opened this forum.

I thought there may be some opportunities in Australian market.

I migrated to New Zealand nine years before and I am New Zealand citizen now.

So I am a Kiwi now. 

I didn’t succeed much in the NZX. Had up and down. I gave up and had some interest on frontier markets. I rewarded there more than expected and not only I recovered my losses in the past but also were able to outperform the market during last two years.

 I narrowly escaped from losing my entire deposit in a financial company as well.

Still I believe we will have opportunity in the NZX provided we do some home work.

I expect sooner than later NZ dollar will come down. Then we can expect some development in export sector and tourism sector.

I am bullish on some sectors such as Agri-Business and tourism in New Zealand in the long run. 

Now I like to focus on sector oriented bull markets in developed market, emerging market and frontier markets.

I like to study New Zealand stock market as well.

Thanks and best regards


----------



## Julia (26 February 2012)

Thanks for your detailed response.  I wish you every success.
Nice to know that someone has settled in NZ instead of leaving it.


----------



## sarah07 (29 February 2012)

Hi guys! My name is Sarah, I am from Geelong Victoria. I am a web designer and a horse racing analyst. It's a pleasure to be a member of this forum. Have a great day everyone! CHEERS!


----------



## ProverbialPaul (29 February 2012)

Hey everyone

My name is Paul and I want to start investing!

Been looking over the forum for ages now and and will soon start dabbling in the markets once the knowledge (and capital) is acquired.

Wish me luck!


----------



## ProverbialPaul (1 March 2012)

Well after reading for more hours than I care to think about, I think being successful is going to need more than luck! Sooo much to take in.


----------



## Vne (5 March 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm an ultra-newby trying to get my head around (what appears to be) unfathomable. There seems to be a great amount if insight on this forum, so thanks, especially tech/a, waynel, and Julia. You have all expedited my learning. Thanks also to hengseng, great motivator. 

I've been following the NAV discussion and am interested on the short/medium term investment possibilities.

http://hfgapps.hubb.com/asxtools/Charts.aspx?asxCode=NAV&chartType=3&volumeInd=9&TimeFrame=D6

http://hfgapps.hubb.com/asxtools/Ch...&pma1=0&pma2=0&volumeInd=9&vma=0&TimeFrame=M2

http://www.navigatorresources.com.au/Investor-Centre/ASX-Announcements

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2934&page=1&highlight=nav.


BTW i'm also aware that buying low is a beginner technique, and apologies if this is in the wrong section

Cheers guys


----------



## Gabby (14 March 2012)

Hi, I have no idea what I am doing, I am so green I glow!! I have just inherited shares from my late father and I think I need a broker to get specific advice, but don't know how to chose one or what to look for in a broker - I don't even know if a broker is the right term. So, I thought I would search for a place where all of the experts hang out.  I have logged into my late father's account and I have been watching the shares go up and down like a yo yo. I have tried to read the company information and I have looked at the historical graphs of the shares. I'm not sure if I want to keep the shares and try and understand the world of trading - it all looks like learning a new language. I guess my question is: Is there a place where I could go and sit down with someone who knows about the companies that my father invested in? I won't apologise for my ignorance, but I hope it has given someone a good laugh!!


----------



## Julia (14 March 2012)

Hello Gabby, Welcome, and good on you for attempting to understand what you've inherited.

You're quite justified in observing that it's like learning a new language.  There's a lot to learn.  If you go to the Beginners' Lounge you'll find plenty of information which will help to get you started.  In particular, Sir O's thread gives you a good introduction to the market and how it all works.

If you go to www.asx.com.au (the Australian Stock Exchange website) and follow the links you will find a heading "Prices, Research and Announcements".
There will be a space where you can type in the name of the companies in which you now own shares.  You'll also see the company code there. 
e.g. Woolworths' code is WOW.

If you follow the various links you should be able to find out quite a bit about each company.

The ASX website also has quite good education modules which you can work your way through in your own time.
Then you can do a search on this forum for any of the companies in which you're interested.  Many companies have their own thread with quite extensive discussion.

It's bewildering at first.  Don't be put off.
Ask whatever you need to.  Most people here are happy to help.

When you're ready, ask about brokers and we can explain about online and full service brokers.  


Good luck.


----------



## Gabby (14 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Hello Gabby, Welcome, and good on you for attempting to understand what you've inherited.
> 
> You're quite justified in observing that it's like learning a new language.  There's a lot to learn.  If you go to the Beginners' Lounge you'll find plenty of information which will help to get you started.  In particular, Sir O's thread gives you a good introduction to the market and how it all works.
> 
> ...



 Thank you for your help Julia - This is bewildering - It took me an age just to find the response. I don't even know how to communicate on forums, let alone trade on the stock market! But I will soldier on and hey what's life without an adventure? This may be a whole new world for me. I have done a few things that you have mentioned, such as the education modules and I have looked up the codes for each share and have the data. But, my Dad bought shares that I believe may be quite obscure, so there isn't much info other than annual reports and directors reports - again the language is foreign to me. So the part of your response that interests me the most is your comment: "Then you can do a search on this forum for any of the companies in which you're interested". I am thinking that if I can tackle each share one at a time and ask real people for their opinion (which I know can be dangerous at times), then I may not be silly enough to sell something that is potentially worth keeping. So I will explore this avenue. Thank you again Gabby
PS. If anyone else has replied to my message, I haven't found it yet. So sorry if I didn't thank you


----------



## Joe Blow (14 March 2012)

Gabby said:


> Thank you for your help Julia - This is bewildering - It took me an age just to find the response. I don't even know how to communicate on forums, let alone trade on the stock market! But I will soldier on and hey what's life without an adventure? This may be a whole new world for me. I have done a few things that you have mentioned, such as the education modules and I have looked up the codes for each share and have the data. But, my Dad bought shares that I believe may be quite obscure, so there isn't much info other than annual reports and directors reports - again the language is foreign to me. So the part of your response that interests me the most is your comment: "Then you can do a search on this forum for any of the companies in which you're interested". I am thinking that if I can tackle each share one at a time and ask real people for their opinion (which I know can be dangerous at times), then I may not be silly enough to sell something that is potentially worth keeping. So I will explore this avenue. Thank you again Gabby
> PS. If anyone else has replied to my message, I haven't found it yet. So sorry if I didn't thank you




Hi Gabby,

Welcome to ASF!

If you are looking for forum threads on particular stocks, just enter the three letter ASX code in the search box towards the top of the page. That should bring up the threads you are looking for.

Also, if you have any questions about the forum software, or any other aspect of the website, feel free to ask here. There is quite a lot of useful information in that thread already.

Most importantly, take it slowly, and as Julia suggested, spend some time browsing the "Beginner's Lounge" forum. Don't be shy about asking questions and contributing to whatever threads interest you. ASF is a friendly and constructive community and most people here will be more than happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## robman (16 March 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm Rob if you haven't guessed already 

Quite new to shares/stocks, it has always been an interest of mine, but finding the time has always been an issue especially when there is much information and frequent news/updates to keep track of.

I like a good challenge and it looks like I'm ready to take on some risk.

Hope to get to know some of you and gather some experienced thoughts/opinions/knowledge from you all


----------



## p3nndrag0n (20 March 2012)

Hi.

Just getting started and came across this forum.  Looking forward to learning and putting into practice. For now I'll poke around the forum


----------



## torsim (4 April 2012)

Hi all, just trying to break into the Stock Market game and here I am.


----------



## Steve C (12 April 2012)

Hi All,

Work as a mining analyst and thought I mays well be turning my knowledge into potential profits. I am currently trying to research and learn all I can about how the market works and get some cash together and then plan to trade mid cap mining stocks.

Steve


----------



## Androopy (12 April 2012)

Hi all (preface: sorry for long post)

I always believe I'm a beginner in all the things I do irrespective of how many 'years' of my life has been dedicated to it. 

Quick background: have trading experience with CFDs, aussie equity (in that I have traded quite a substantial amount of my money and have been moderately successful); while a penultimate uni student in commerce/law, I'm at a fork in the road of my life where I am deciding to go one way or the other (i.e. work in corporate firm, be it the legal sector or finance sector) or to go full-time trading?

I'm willing myself to move into intra-day trade, and in that light, be a full time trader but I am unsure what lifestyle that leads to compared to a security job where my earnings potential is limited. 

All the talk of successful entrepreneurs, etc etc. I've seen alot in my young life so far, and I believe the true successes never look to claim publicity of any sort. So what does it take to become truly successful? (yes, I refer to the material sort: wealth). 

I have experience (though wouldn't say background) in programming, am decent with maths - but the big question I hope to answer, while soaking up all the experience of well-read and life-trodden members here, is *how one constantly deals with pressure of learning (esp when it is of a severely steep learning curve)?*

e.g. just looking through the mechanical trading systems thread - where I am certain some members have actuarial, pure mathematics or extensive programming backgrounds - how does one come to have the guts to not only develop a comprehensive understanding of all the processes, systems (e.g. Tradesim) but to use it as a main source of income?

I appreciate that it is not an overnight, nor an over-year sort of thing. But what do you do when you are unsure of your own philosophy of things (if short term trades are truly profitable for guppies amongst a sea of HFT sharks? Or is long term investing with a good and steady income from a normal career a better supplementary life?) - e.g. reading Valueable by R. Montgomery, my philosophy to short term trades has become askew (although I started my first share purchase at 18 with a job with a view to hold it long term). 

I suppose most would answer "that is up to you' or along the lines of such. But this seems insufficient to me. I'm a heavy reader, but that means nothing if one is not practical in one's criticism of what is read. One must have a philosophy which one adheres to completely and to completely invest himself in all of it as if his life relied on it.

The ends of the bridge of 'comprehension of the markets' and 'application of that knowledge to one's practical life' seems like a very long one.

Andrew
PS. this is as philosophical as I can, and will, get. I don't know if others have felt the same in their lives.


----------



## SurfacedStudio (27 April 2012)

Hello everyone!

I'm a software engineer from Melbourne 

I'm a big fan of software and technology (obviously, otherwise why would I do that for a living? ), investing and some creative hobbies like music, photography and running a youtube channel.

I got into investing a little over a year ago (I have started trading on commsec) and my interest just seems to be going up and up. So I thought it's about time I go look for like minded people and it seems like this forum is a good place to meet some new people and exchange ideas and knowledge 

Glad to be on board!


----------



## MattyJ (7 May 2012)

Hi all,

I've been browsing these forums for a month or two now, so thought I may as well register.

I've recently bought some shares (good and bad), and will continue to poke around these forums and see if I can learn a thing or two.

I also downloaded a pdf copy of The Intelligent Investor and started reading it. Can't say its the most enjoyable book to read, but it will probably be worth it to finish.

Cheers


----------



## History Repeats (11 May 2012)

Currently an Uni student, double degree: applied finance and accounting.

Aim: professional trader

Products i like to trade:

-index futures (SPI, HSI...ect)
-3 and 10 year bond futures
-STIR futures

(Have not decided yet which one i like to focus on)

And hope one day i can trade commodity futures with big money.

I'll use blog function on this site to record my journey.


----------



## Dharm (20 May 2012)

Hi all,

     I'm a recent uni grad who works as a Mining Engineer on the east coast. Just have been looking around these forums and see myself as a long term investor rather than trader.


----------



## Joe Blow (20 May 2012)

Welcome to all new ASF members! 

I'm glad you found us and hope you find the forums to be both educational, and entertaining!



Joe Blow said:


> There is a wealth of knowledge and experience in the thousands of threads here at ASF so make use of the site search function to track down threads of interest. The regular search scans thread titles for keywords but the advanced search will scour all the posts here at ASF for any particular search terms you may be looking for.
> 
> If you have an idea for a thread always do a search first as there may already be an active thread dealing with the same topic. If not, feel free to start a new thread in the appropriate forum.


----------



## the red (27 May 2012)

g'day guys,

thinking about starting to get into this crazy game, trying to find out as much as possible, and lurking around here for a while before i give away all my hard earned cash is probably not a bad start.

background in economics, but that doesn't mean too much. looking at pretty curves is all good and well, but throw in some volatility and the curves are mostly irrelevant.

much listening to be done, and not much to say yet.

but hopefully that may change.

cheers


----------



## AaronPerth (28 May 2012)

Hey guys

Im an engineering student in WA, looking to move into applied math/finance perhaps. Im finding the markets very interesting, i like the cold sharp nature of the market that anything can happen and you are being tested against it.

Ive entered a few trading simulations such as australian Tradingplaces and some investopedia games, had alot of fun and like the opinions on this forum, mainly regarding current Australian issues.

Im really looking to learn more about trading as a career, and the skill/mindset to go with that as i have really enjoyed the simulations ive been a part of.


----------



## Marcus2K (6 June 2012)

*Re: Introducing myself Marcus2K*



Joe Blow said:


> So please, if you haven't already, feel free to introduce yourself!




Bonjour Hola Salam Salute Guten Tag Aloha and g'day

First post here, another refugee from other less hospitable forums.

By way of introduction I'm far from a beginning trader/investor, an ex-wire service journo, regional economic development manager, now work from home: trading - hopefully like others here.

Am looking forward to making a contribution and to continue learning about the mysteries of the market.

I answer to M2K 

Cheers


----------



## amacdo23 (18 June 2012)

Hi all

Much the same story
Have been lurking the forums for a few weeks and decided to get in

Studying and working in Sydney
Namely invested in straight ASX equities
hold a few long term positions in the US markets

wanting to explore derivatives pretty soon

Cheers



Alex


----------



## fawnroux (18 June 2012)

G'day all,

Not really a beginner per se, but this was this was the only introduce yourself thread I could find.

Hoping to have some good chats on the forum. I used to invest and dabble in trading some years back, but sold up everything in 2007 (yes, just before it all went sour. Luck more than anything at the time) and headed overseas for a few years. Have kept up with markets and macro activities the whole time, but not really on too many individual stocks. My wife and I have just finished paying off travels debts and I've just started university (currently a chef), so won't be too much money for stocks in the near future, but that's all good, I'm more than happy to watch at wait at the present time. 

Talk soon,

Dave


----------



## Julia (18 June 2012)

Marcus2K said:


> By way of introduction I'm far from a beginning trader/investor, an ex-wire service journo,



Interesting.  Why did you give up that job?


----------



## qldfrog (19 June 2012)

fawnroux said:


> G'day all,
> 
> Not really a beginner per se, but this was this was the only introduce yourself thread I could find.
> ...
> ...




Welcome


----------



## stewiejp (30 June 2012)

Morning all,

Just spent the past few hours having a browse. Great forum. Not entirely new to shares etc, but definately still a beginner. Prolific poster in other forums (non financial), looking forward to getting back into the Aussie Stockmarket.

Hope to contribute, and learn at some stage.

Stew


----------



## YourFriend (4 July 2012)

hi all, as my name says, i am your new friend.... *waves*


----------



## acstewart25 (4 July 2012)

Just joined up - complete noob when it comes to shares. About to buy first Aussie property but keen to diversify into shares also (Age 30). Here for some help!


----------



## hardstylez (9 July 2012)

G'day mates !

I am super excited to be able to join this forum. Thank you to admin for creating my account for me !

I am really excited to interact with everyone and learning a lot more !

Good luck to everyone and their investment ventures !



Cheers !


----------



## CanOz (9 July 2012)

hardstylez said:


> G'day mates !
> 
> I am super excited to be able to join this forum. Thank you to admin for creating my account for me !
> 
> ...




Welcome aboard mate! 

Love that avatar...who do you think is winning?

CanOz


----------



## hardstylez (9 July 2012)

CanOz said:


> Welcome aboard mate!
> 
> Love that avatar...who do you think is winning?
> 
> CanOz





Thanks CanOz !

I would think this one is a stalemate haha.

I appreciate the welcome


----------



## jukesh (13 July 2012)

*Hi Everyone*

Hi All,

I am a newbie forum member and very happy to join this forum. Hope I can learn  a lot and share my knowledge too. And I am interested in getting  updates on life insurance quotes,income protection etc...
	

		
			
		

		
	




have a good day.....


----------



## lesqld (19 July 2012)

Hello to everyone at aussie stock forums,

Since my retirement 3 years ago I've acquired a general interest in all things financial, particularly shares, and deciding if I was going to be an investor or a trader.  I choose investor, as I'm not clever enough nor experienced enough to be a frequent trader, but one day I'd like to give my broker a torrid time with winning trades!  I should have started this adventure 40 years ago, however better late than never.

I have been doing some reading around AS forums, hope to do a lot more and pick-up some knowledge along the way.

Cheers


----------



## CanOz (19 July 2012)

Welcome aboard Les!

CanOz


----------



## McEwan (28 July 2012)

Hi Guys,

Been reading the forum for a couple of days thought I'd join up 

Just recently bought my first couple of shares been a fun ride so far

Kind Regards,

McEwan


----------



## glenmorangie (7 August 2012)

Hi Guys, Nice to be a member of the forum. I have just got some company shares given by the company. Can I give them to my wife and let her pay the tax on the shares as she has a lower income than me and will pay less tax?


----------



## burglar (7 August 2012)

glenmorangie said:


> Hi Guys, Nice to be a member of the forum. I have just got some company shares given by the company. Can I give them to my wife and let her pay the tax on the shares as she has a lower income than me and will pay less tax?





Hi glenmorangie.
Welcome to ASF

Regards your query, you cannot simply give them away!
You need to transfer them, possibly incurring fees in so doing. 

And I believe you still take a hit from the taxman.

I may be wrong, I often am, so DYOR (do your own research)!


----------



## seanious (8 August 2012)

Hey,

Just started out investing in May been lurking around for a while. Been interested in investing for a while and finally have some capital to do so (very small amount).

Anyone got any good book recommendations (there's a thread; I saw it before but I can't find it!), I've read One Up on Wall St and am looking for simple ideas that are solid in the long term.


----------



## Steve C (8 August 2012)

seanious said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just started out investing in May been lurking around for a while. Been interested in investing for a while and finally have some capital to do so (very small amount).
> 
> Anyone got any good book recommendations (there's a thread; I saw it before but I can't find it!), I've read One Up on Wall St and am looking for simple ideas that are solid in the long term.




These two seem to be the most popular on here:

1) Trade your way to financial freedom by Van Tharp

2) Unholy Grails by Nick Radge


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 August 2012)

seanious said:


> Anyone got any good book recommendations (there's a thread; I saw it before but I can't find it!), I've read One Up on Wall St and am looking for simple ideas that are solid in the long term.




Hi Seanious

Best trading book I've read is Reminiscences of a Stock Operator.


----------



## seanious (8 August 2012)

Cool thanks guys!


----------



## Mike Williams (14 August 2012)

G'day guys. 

I've never owned any shares before but I'm interested in buying some. I don't know where to look for the best ones, who to trust ect. Where do you guys find good shares from?

Eventually I'm wanting to begin paper trading (before i go live) and write covered calls on stock and then ensure the underlying position with put options.

Thanks for any help guys!


----------



## WhizKid1980 (15 August 2012)

*Another Newbie!*

Hi

Just thought I would pop my head in and say "Hi" not investing currently as I am in research faze. Would like feedback in regards to "online trading" and value for money!! I am looking at trading mostly in Options and also some shares. If anyone can direct me to the best places it would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## Trembling Hand (15 August 2012)

*Re: Another Newbie!*



WhizKid1980 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just thought I would pop my head in and say "Hi" not investing currently as I am in research faze. Would like feedback in regards to "online trading" and value for money!! I am looking at trading mostly in Options and also some shares. If anyone can direct me to the best places it would be greatly appreciated.
> Cheers




Welcome,

Trading options in Oz is a very hard game, especially if you are taking directional bets. I doubt you will be able to come up with a positive expectancy system doing so.


----------



## grundle (17 August 2012)

Hi,

Been coming to this site for a couple of months now and have found is very useful. There seems to be a group of people here that really know their stuff and I feel I can learn a lot. 

I'm a value investor myself, but I'm really interested in seeing where technical analysis can take me, which is why I've joined this forum. Ive been reading the "learning technical analysis" thread and I'm hooked!


----------



## jkaus101 (21 August 2012)

Hi all,

My name's Justin and I've been visiting this site for quite some time, reading up on things. 

I've re-started trading the markets (asx stocks and cfds) - it's been my goal for years to get back into trading, and now I'm starting to go about it the right way. I think being here, amongst experienced traders, can only enhance that, and I'm really looking forward to asking q's and participating in discussions. 

Thanks to everyone on this site for being generous with their knowledge and opinions, I look forward to chatting to you on various threads.

Happy (or emotionless) trading,

Justin


----------



## Clifton (21 August 2012)

Hi all,
Just joined as I have been investing now for a couple of years, lost some, won some, hoping to share and gain knowledge from others.

All the best 
Ian


----------



## Joe Blow (21 August 2012)

Welcome to all new ASF members! 



Joe Blow said:


> There is a wealth of knowledge and experience in the thousands of threads here at ASF so make use of the site search function to track down threads of interest. The regular search scans thread titles for keywords but the advanced search will scour all the posts here at ASF for any particular search terms you may be looking for.
> 
> If you have an idea for a thread always do a search first as there may already be an active thread dealing with the same topic. If not, feel free to start a new thread in the appropriate forum.
> 
> Please enjoy the forums!


----------



## Centaur (23 August 2012)

Hi all,

Have enjoyed reading posts on the site for many months, thought I would register.

Currently hold AGK, AMM, ANZ, BLY, BHP, NAB, TAP, TGA, WES, primarily holding long term and reinvesting dividends. Have recently started basic trading a few stocks which has been working well to date.

Currently in process of establishing a SMSF so activity will only increase in coming months.

Good luck to all, interesting times ahead.


----------



## Julia (23 August 2012)

Welcome Centaur.  How did you select your stocks?
(No obligation to tell us, of course.)


----------



## Centaur (23 August 2012)

Julia said:


> Welcome Centaur.  How did you select your stocks?
> (No obligation to tell us, of course.)




Thanks Julia,

Initially I sought high profile, diversified and dividend paying stocks primarily due to the portfolio being leveraged hence the banks, AGK and WES.
In more recent times I have been attracted to stocks that I either consider value or have a year in year out record of growth.
Now operate a non leveraged portfolio for TAP, BLY, TGA (trading account) with non negotiable stop losses. Have learnt from a big mistake I made a few years ago. Made a great trade on NMS in its heyday......unfortunately then went back in and chased it all the way to the bottom. Now extremely disciplined towards TREND IS YOUR FRIEND.


----------



## tech/a (24 August 2012)

Centaur said:


> Thanks Julia,
> 
> Initially I sought high profile, diversified and dividend paying stocks primarily due to the portfolio being leveraged hence the banks, AGK and WES.
> In more recent times I have been attracted to stocks that I either consider value or have a year in year out record of growth.
> Now operate a non leveraged portfolio for TAP, BLY, TGA (trading account) with non negotiable stop losses. Have learnt from a big mistake I made a few years ago. Made a great trade on NMS in its heyday......unfortunately then went back in and chased it all the way to the bottom. Now extremely disciplined towards TREND IS YOUR FRIEND.




How do you define trend.
At what point do you determine entry to a trend.
How and when do you determine exiting a trend
What timeframe do you trade in?


----------



## Ammaco (24 August 2012)

Morning all!

Just poppingf my post cherry.  Have been researching the stock market, reading mutliple books and playing stock market simulators (fake money - the joys!) for a few years now.  I have been talking about and wanting to get involved with for a long time and have decided its time I do something about it!  Have been reading the forum for a while, great resource!  Look forward to all the help and advice ;-)

Cheers


----------



## Centaur (24 August 2012)

tech/a said:


> How do you define trend.
> At what point do you determine entry to a trend.
> How and when do you determine exiting a trend
> What timeframe do you trade in?




Tech/a,

Entry point : I'm not a physical chartist so rely visually on a trend that breaks through a determined point. Also utilize the RSI and momentum chart tools.
Exit point : work in progress but manually creep my stop position if a price trends upwards and would typically exit then.
Timeframe: I don't operate in specific timeframes other than I don't day trade.
A couple of factors I am far more capable of now are 1. Not looking to buy at the bottom. 2. Be happy taking the exit profit even if the price reboots after selling. Less emotion and attachment. My last two trades are a good example of that. NWH in at 2.59, out at 2.87, held for 8 days. AWC in at 0.66 out at 0.725, held for 30 days. Both have since rebooted a little and both are potential buys for me today. I once would never sell a stock and then pay a higher price later however now prepared to do so on its merits. Be fair to say my stock selection has evolved over the years from being 100% contrarian.
My trading plan for this financial year is for a 50:50 ratio, losses 6% average, wins 9% average (net). Well ahead of targets at this point but market has been favorable.
Tech/a, have enjoyed your posts.


----------



## tech/a (24 August 2012)

Centaur said:


> Tech/a,
> 
> Entry point : I'm not a physical chartist so rely visually on a trend that breaks through a determined point. Also utilize the RSI and momentum chart tools.




Nothing wrong with that but Ill hazzard a guess and say your trading a discretionary---un tested method.
Based on "theory"---as most do by the way.



> Exit point : work in progress but manually creep my stop position if a price trends upwards and would typically exit then.




Trailing stop---again not bad --- but un tested.



> Timeframe: I don't operate in specific timeframes other than I don't day trade.




Trends are everywhere 1 min to Monthly. Weekly isnt a bad start for "L" players.



> A couple of factors I am far more capable of now are 1. Not looking to buy at the bottom.




When can you declare its A BOTTOM



> 2. Be happy taking the exit profit even if the price reboots after selling. Less emotion and attachment. My last two trades are a good example of that. NWH in at 2.59, out at 2.87, held for 8 days. AWC in at 0.66 out at 0.725, held for 30 days. Both have since rebooted a little and both are potential buys for me today. I once would never sell a stock and then pay a higher price later however now prepared to do so on its merits. Be fair to say my stock selection has evolved over the years from being 100% contrarian.




A re entry is always a good option if trading a trend and your taken out by a tightening trailing stop.



> My trading plan for this financial year is for a 50:50 ratio, losses 6% average, wins 9% average (net). Well ahead of targets at this point but market has been favorable.




I strongly suggest taking the time to learn or pay to test any ideas you are considering trading with substantial funds (over $50K).


----------



## Steve C (24 August 2012)

tech/a said:


> I strongly suggest taking the time to learn or pay to test any ideas you are considering trading with substantial funds (over $50K).




Tech, when you refer to testing ideas, are you referring to using programs such as AmiBroker, coding in all your ideas (trailing stops, entry points etc) and then backtesting it? 

Steve


----------



## terry101 (26 August 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just registered. Am ~6 months into my SMSF and keen to share advice and experiences. 

Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## tech/a (26 August 2012)

Steve C said:


> Tech, when you refer to testing ideas, are you referring to using programs such as AmiBroker, coding in all your ideas (trailing stops, entry points etc) and then backtesting it?
> 
> Steve




Yes
Have a good look at Howard Bandy's
Blue Owl Press


----------



## Steve C (26 August 2012)

tech/a said:


> Yes
> Have a good look at Howard Bandy's
> Blue Owl Press




Thanks- have downloaded his free guide and amibroker to start playing with.

Steve


----------



## tech/a (26 August 2012)

Steve C said:


> Thanks- have downloaded his free guide and amibroker to start playing with.
> 
> Steve




It's a long road but the journey of learning from your 
Designing and testing will stay with you for life.

It's where many of the 5% successful traders can be found.


----------



## Modest (9 September 2012)

Hi all,

I am 23 y.o recently graduated University run two businesses that provide a decent passive income which allowed me to travel all around Europe for two months comfortably. 

I got the idea of getting into all of this because pretty much every second advertisement on European TV is about Trading, Forex etc etc so I thought I'd look into it when I get home. 

Here I am now - signed up for CMC Markets playing around in the Demo Account while reading the stickies and resources this site has to offer.


----------



## john12 (10 September 2012)

hi ive been trading for nearly two years, and still learning a lot 
have been unsure about whether or not to get into forums but think its probably a good idea ad i want to make finance a long term part of my life
strategy wise, im mostly a trend follower but am also interested in more fundamental approaches to investing as well, its good to have diversity of knowledge i think
i also enjoy the thrill, sometimes, of penny stock speculation
im aiming to work my way into trading as many markets and products as possible 
broker wise, im presently with bell direct for shares, and pepperstone for forex


----------



## burglar (10 September 2012)

john12 said:


> ... have been unsure about whether or not to get into forums but think its probably a good idea




Hi john12,
Welcome to ASF.

You have fallen into a great forum. 
No need to worry on that score.


----------



## tygablu (28 September 2012)

G'day all, I'm currently not trading anything but started to go down the 21st cent emini track, but just couldn't part with the huge sums they wanted (started at 10g then 5 then when they still couldn't hook me started me off with a thousand down and a payment plan, I got the home study kit but their were some big inconsistancies when I started in their trading room).  However I did begin to do some live simulator training and loved it.   That was a couple of years ago though, I was put off by those guys and left it on the back burner for a while but I can see the potential and would love to learn as much as i can.  I'm finding it a bit difficult to get good information thats not going to cost me my left pendulum, and I'd like to stear clear of the setups that 21st cent went with.  So the Basics.  What are peoples opinions on the best platforms, charts brokers etc?  What are the best and most recent publications out there that a totally green newb might begin his education with?  Is there anyone in Perth that might be prepared to offer a bit of guidance? I would really appreciate any advice that anyone could offer or direction to specific threads etc.  Thanks heaps hope to hear from you soon


----------



## wilto (28 September 2012)

*Noob on here, go easy on me!*

Hi there. Just started share trading at the ripe old age of 47. I rolled all my super into Australian Super a few months back, and signed up to the member direct investment option. My short term goals are to build my super sufficiently using the stock market, then to set up an smsf to buy a property with the proceeds. Any tips on share trading would be greatly appreciated. seems to be lots of great info on here to mull over. About to take the plunge on a few hundred rio tinto shares, also looking at ishares IKO among others. Cheers!


----------



## wilto (28 September 2012)

terry101 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just registered. Am ~6 months into my SMSF and keen to share advice and experiences.
> 
> ...




Hi there, I am a new member as well. Looking at setting up an smsf in the near future. Did you go through an advisor for the smsf, or did you go the diy route ie. esuper etc. I would like to go the full diy route, not that i don't trust any one, but would like to have as much control of the fund myself as possible, not relying on any body for advice etc.


----------



## Trembling Hand (28 September 2012)

tygablu said:


> What are peoples opinions on the best platforms, charts brokers etc?



Broker = Interactive brokers
Charts = Ninja Trader




wilto said:


> My short term goals are to build my super sufficiently using the stock market,




Not so easy in a market that hasn't rewarded holders. Probably better to concentrate on preserving capital while learning how to actually trade. Pretty costly game to learn 'on the job'.


----------



## tygablu (28 September 2012)

Thanks trembling hand, just out of interest is there no point going through an australian broker?  And after further reading through the forum last night it seems like mixed reviews on IB do you know how they compare to mirus?


----------



## Mr Wilson (29 September 2012)

Better late then never, my mistake  I almost forgot to introduce my self, 

So I'm rely new to trading as in three month's new, I joined this great forum because from what I see                     "it's a very friendly and very informative community"

My goal in trading is to first generate capital, sell at 20% and then reinvest the proceeding profit into bigger pockets of shares, 

I don't have a general trading strategy apart from my fundamental thinking, I'm doing research on different strategies and after compiling them I'll come to my own conclusion and derive a system from there.   

So far I am invested in

           -WPL: Due to what I knew about them and there project's they were undergoing. (green)
           -AAC: I thought export cattle, just got over a drought and coming into spring.     (green)
           -BNE: Thought it would be an easy flip, Turns out I was wrong.                         (neutral)


That's me In a nut shell, so if you see me posting about come join in the banter. 

Until then thank you for your time and have a fantastic day.

Regards Mr. Wilson


----------



## burglar (29 September 2012)

Mr Wilson said:


> ...
> That's me In a nut shell, so if you see me posting about come join in the banter.
> 
> Until then thank you for your time and have a fantastic day.
> ...




Hi Mr Wilson,

Welcome to ASF!

Great place to be,  ... enjoy.

Cheers,
burglar


----------



## yappariY (4 October 2012)

Hi everyone, I am new to the stock market.


----------



## Benny80 (6 October 2012)

Hello all, I'm new to the share market game. Looking forward to learning from all the experience this place has to offer.


----------



## PureGreen (10 October 2012)

Good day all,

I am new to trading. Might start with FX first. I got a demo account with DealBook360; managed to loose all 50k in a few days. Have a lot to learn

Cheers


----------



## setandforget (11 October 2012)

Hi All

I've had shares a long time but don't trade much.   Portfolio definitely needs a pruning and some of the dead wood cut off. 

I like the listed investment companies - the old ones that some australian company founders set up for their own retirement funds.


----------



## oowl (16 October 2012)

Hi. I'm a 20-something uni student. I bought some shares a few years ago, probably blindly, almost, and have sort of sat tight on them for a while. I'm looking to try a bit more short and medium term investing. I would love the help of the community here, and maybe even get a mentor, or some advice as to where I can get this sort of reputable advice from. My main struggles are being able to recognise a 'buy' opportunity. I have access to all the past data and industry reports, its just the skill of being able to recognise a good opportunity that I am struggling with.


----------



## joseb1 (16 October 2012)

*new here*

hi friends , me joseb from Montana , today i have registered here,  i hope i ll pass my time happily through this site...


----------



## burglar (16 October 2012)

*Re: new here*



joseb1 said:


> hi friends , me joseb from Montana , today i have registered here,  i hope i ll pass my time happily through this site...




No worries mate!
You have found a great site!!

.


----------



## Idris747 (17 October 2012)

Hello, I am brand new today. Doing some investing with a view to retirement sooner rather than later. Hope I can contribute along the way.

Idris747


----------



## Bill M (17 October 2012)

Idris747 said:


> Hello, I am brand new today. Doing some investing with a view to retirement sooner rather than later. Hope I can contribute along the way.
> 
> Idris747




Hi Idris747, welcome to the forum. Heaps of good people and information here. You grabbed my attention with your comment "view to retirement sooner rather than later". I retired early and I love it, I hope you can get there as well. Good luck.


----------



## Shifu Trader (22 October 2012)

Hi All!

Just found the forum online, I m fairly new to trading so I am hoping that I can learn a lot from the more experienced traders here.

Cheers Shifu Trader


----------



## nsteensen87 (22 October 2012)

Hi all,

My names Nick. 

Im 25 and as new as they get to the stock market just hoping to learn and understand a bit more about it.

Thanks


----------



## FIGJAM (22 October 2012)

g'day guys,

my name is Mitch,

I have been trading on and off for the last 12 months. I got a little disgruntled with a covered call that I wrote earlier this year where I lost on the deal (still hold the shares but cant offload for a profit or even break even). Anyway I want to get back into it and diversify a little more.

Hopefully I can learn from here a little and at least discuss with other traders.

Cheers,
Mitch


----------



## Assasin (22 October 2012)

oowl said:


> Hi. I'm a 20-something uni student. I bought some shares a few years ago, probably blindly, almost, and have sort of sat tight on them for a while. I'm looking to try a bit more short and medium term investing. I would love the help of the community here, and maybe even get a mentor, or some advice as to where I can get this sort of reputable advice from. My main struggles are being able to recognise a 'buy' opportunity. I have access to all the past data and industry reports, its just the skill of being able to recognise a good opportunity that I am struggling with.




Yeah, it must be a struggle, especially if you can't remember your age.:bricks1:

Just joking, mate. Good luck with it. Keep reading, you'll get to know the reputable posters and don't be scared to use the PM's. Most here are terrific sharers of knowledge.


----------



## Joe Blow (22 October 2012)

Welcome to all the new ASF members! 

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## stevier95 (22 October 2012)

Hey everyone,
Been lurking around for a few months and finally decided to post properly. Currently 17 y/o and have around 16k in the share market (NAB and BHP long term). Looking to start a bit of medium term investing and looking for a mentor or someone to be in contact with to bounce off ideas.
Stevie


----------



## Julia (22 October 2012)

stevier95 said:


> Hey everyone,
> Been lurking around for a few months and finally decided to post properly. Currently 17 y/o and have around 16k in the share market



Congratulations.  That's a great start for a 17 year old.


----------



## Cornish (23 October 2012)

Hi everyone,
Just started to take up trading, have been reading posts on the site for quite a while now, thought it time to get involved properly.


----------



## Toeknee (23 October 2012)

Hi,

Here to get reality based education on the stock market.

Heavy into the academic theory of investing (Finance undergrad contemplating honours).

Been in Junior Miners for about 2 years, had some amazing highs and some spectacular lows.

Can't wait to discuss in this forum - oh and don't worry I know how to use the "Search Button".

Speak sooN!

ToeKnee.....


----------



## Enzo (25 October 2012)

Hey guys, I am new to the game. Just wanted to drop in and say hi and learn a few things here and there


----------



## Cosmo (25 October 2012)

Hi everyone 

Im 18, at uni and been looking at getting into the market for a while now. Starting off nice and small with $1000 and going to go from there.

Just bought my first shares today!

Looking forward to reading everything on the website!


----------



## springhill (26 October 2012)

Cornish said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just started to take up trading, have been reading posts on the site for quite a while now, thought it time to get involved properly.






Toeknee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here to get reality based education on the stock market.
> 
> ...






Enzo said:


> Hey guys, I am new to the game. Just wanted to drop in and say hi and learn a few things here and there






Cosmo said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Im 18, at uni and been looking at getting into the market for a while now. Starting off nice and small with $1000 and going to go from there.
> 
> ...




Welcome guys, good to have you all aboard!

Best of luck and don't be shy in asking questions or posting opinions.


----------



## bonny4 (31 October 2012)

*welcome me*

hey guys me new here , me bonny from Canada   today i have join this forum


----------



## darrellgm (1 November 2012)

Hi everyone. I am a newbie to all this. I am sure you guys will be helpful. So basically I am tired of working 9-5 for someone else. I am ready to start my own business and hopefully start investing. Any good books or suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Russtafaerian (4 November 2012)

*Frustrated*

Hi Everyone,

I'm wondering if anyone else has been where I am now:

- A small portfolio of stocks (about 10, worth AUD25K)
- Searching for info on how to invest better and being overwhelmed with information (value investing, fundamentals, growth stocks, etc.)
- Looking for a better way to find strong information - I read a host of newsletters, such as Motley Fool, The Bull and a few from Port Philip Publishing.
- Have a friend with subscription to Stock Doctor who will send me some analysis on companies I am interested in.

I'm feeling pretty frustrated about how to shortcut the research process a bit and wondered if anyone has any ideas. I'm more keen on fundamental, long term holding style than charts (simply because I have not much understanding on the latter - perhaps later down the track).

Thanks!


----------



## Reasons (5 November 2012)

Hi Russtafaerian

I own Stock Doctor and use it for easy access to fundamentals (I am a technical trader/investor) and seeing where the fundamentalists are heading and having a look at some well organised historical tables makes something I am not greatly interested in readily accessible.

It has taken me years to work out what kind of trading suited my risk profile/psychology. You will not learn much from tip sheets generally, but we have all mostly started that way I am sure. However, if they provide a trading or investment rationale/strategy that you like and can learn from apart from just tips, then they can be useful for awhile.

To keep this simple, there ain't no easy way if you want to be a successful investor or trader. It takes about 10,000 hours if you are lucky to become reasonably competent at any profession, and investing/trading is definitely no different. 

I spent considerable time last year extracting data from their program to see if Lincoln's Stock Doctor actually makes money like they say it does and if I personally could use the strategy and it seems that it does from the stats below (pity they can't trade their own strategy as the Lincoln managed fund is hopeless from their own stats)

The stats below are are based on if you buy when they tell you a stock is one of their star stocks and sell when they take it off the star stock list - which is what you are meant to do according to their strategy.

However, you would have to be the type of investor that can take the psychological scarring of the swings I have shown in red. So it is fine to say you want to be a long term investor and minimise your efforts, but how do you think you would go psychologically with 31 (yep - THIRTY ONE) consecutive losses before you got a winner as per the stats below.

So, it is fine to say you want to be a long term investor, you just need to spend considerable time and money to learn over many thousands of hours what suits you, or do like the majority and give up and hand it over to someone who knows about as much as you do, but can make money easily from your commissions.

Some additional hints:

• The best investing/trading strategies are VERY SIMPLE
 • If you want to learn something about technical analysis, you can't go past Dr Alexander Elder's publications.
• Nicholson's 'Building wealth in the stock market' is a good mix of fundamentals and technical and he has a web site.
• Keep off forums generally - you can learn enough bad habits on your own.

Anyway, have a look at the stats if interested (and remember that past performance of any strategy like using Stock Dr does *NOT *predict the future), if only to try and get your head around what it means psychologically to be a longterm investor if you used Stock Doctor as prescribed as an example or someone else's tip sheet. 

Finally, you are doing what everyone does; you are in the embrionic stages of finding what you like and hate about different investing/trading strategies on your journey to either success, or abdication to others as the majority have done.

If you want success, don't give up on the hard-yards.

Cheers


*HISTORICAL STATISTICS ON STAR STOCKS (~90% OF ALL COMPLETED TRANSACTIONS as of 2011) *

16 YEARS SAMPLE DATA PERIOD - 1995 TO 2011 
343 STAR STOCKS SAMPLED (ESTIMATE ~35 NOT CAPTURED) 
568 STAR STOCK TRADES DERIVED FROM THE ABOVE 
351 WINS
217 LOSSES
 1.62 : 1 WIN/LOSS RATIO 

35.5 AV. NO. SHARES HELD / YEAR 
438 AV. DAYS HELD / TRADE (AV. TIME AS A STAR STOCK) 

35 AV. BUY TRADES / YEAR 
34 AV. SELL TRADES / YEAR 
6 AV. TRADES / MONTH 
86.54% % OF STOCKS PAYING A DIVIDEND (BASED ON PRESENT LIVE STAR STOCKS) 

60.35% AV. WIN PER WINNING TRADE 
-24.93% AV. LOSS PER LOSING TRADE
 27.77% AV. % PROFIT / TRADE 

31.54% AV. % PROFIT / TRADE 
26.30% AV. % ANNUAL PROFIT 

26.96% MEDIAN AV. WIN / WINNING TRADE 
-18.60% MEDIAN AV. LOSS / LOSING TRADE 

3.77% AV. DIVIDEND P.A. (USING PRESENT STAR STOCKS DATA) 

822.00% BEST WIN (FLT) 
-90.10% WORST LOSS (ABY)

*31 MAX NO. CONSECUTIVE LOSSES - SEP '08 TO AUG '09*
-45.00% AV. LOSS PER LOSING TRADE IN THIS PERIOD

 20 MAX NO. CONSECUTIVE WINS - FEB '05 TO AUG '05 
63.43% AV. WIN PER WINNING TRADE IN THIS PERIOD 

1 LEAST NO. DAYS AS A STAR STOCK (FWD) 
2379 LONGEST NUMBER OF DAYS AS A STAR STOCK (WOW) 

48 NUMBER OF SHARES DELISTED SINCE BEING A STAR STOCK 
13.99% PERCENTAGE OF SHARES NOW DELISTED 

31.08% % AV. PROFIT BEFORE 12/8/2004 PRIOR TO EPS GROWTH & PE/PEG BEING ADDED 
41 NUMBER OF SHARES THAT STOPPED BEING A STAR STOCK ON 11/8/2004 
29 OUT OF 41 (~71%) WENT ON TO MAKE SIGNIFICANTLY HIGHER GAINS - SEVERAL OTHERS INCREASED MARGINALLY 
293 NUMBER OF SAMPLE TRADES IN THE PERIOD PRIOR TO 12/8/2004 

23.94% % AV. PROFIT AFTER 11/8/2004 WHEN EPS GROWTH & PE/PEG WAS ADDED 
275 NUMBER OF SAMPLE TRADES IN THE PERIOD AFTER 12/8/2004 
5.50% AV. PROFIT / SHARE ON SELL DOWN WHEN THEY CHANGED THE GOLDEN RULES 



*STATISTICS ON STAR STOCKS PRESENTLY STILL IN PLAY (as of 2011)*

16/07/2011 DATE WHERE RELEVANT TO DATA 
52 NUMBER OF STAR STOCKS 
27 WINNING AT PRESENT 
25 LOSING AT PRESENT 
1.08 : 1 WIN/LOSS RATIO 
51.92% % OF SHARES UP FROM BUY PRICE 
96.15% % OF SHARES THAT HAVE BEEN HIGHER IN PRICE 
393 AV. DAYS HELD / TRADE TO DATE 
45 NUMBER OF STAR STOCKS PAYING A DIVIDEND 
86.54% % OF STOCKS PAYING A DIVIDEND 

237.00% MAX % RUNNING GAIN ON A SHARE TO DATE (REA) 
-42.00% MAX % RUNNING LOSS ON A SHARE TO DATE (IRE)

 49.98% AV. MAX. GAIN / SHARE (BASED ON HIGHEST PRICE REACHED TO DATE) 
-15.21% AV. MAX. LOSS / SHARE (BASED ON THE LOWEST PRICE REACHED TO DATE) 

3.77% AV. DIVIDEND P.A. (IGNORING FRANKING CREDITS) 

-42.00% LARGEST SWING DOWN FROM BUY POINT (IRE) 
(IRE HAS BEEN 60% UP - PRESENTLY 46% UP) 
228.00% LARGEST GAIN FROM BUY POINT (REA) 
(REA HAS BEEN DOWN 20% AND UP 237%) 

65.00% AV. RUNNING GAIN / SHARE OF THOSE PRESENTLY UP 
612 AV. DAYS HELD / TRADE TO DATE OF THOSE PRESENTLY UP 

-11.00% AV. RUNNING LOSS / SHARE OF THOSE PRESENTLY DOWN 
156 AV. DAYS HELD / TRADE TO DATE OF THOSE PRESENTLY DOWN 

14/02/2007 EARLIEST DATED SHARE ENTRY (JBH) 
24/05/2011 MOST RECENT DATED SHARE ENTRY (TNE) 

28.28% PERCENTAGE UP ACROSS ALL 52 SHARES AS AT ABOVE DATE

All mean averages unless otherwise stated


----------



## Accumulator (7 November 2012)

Hi to everyone,

I have always been interested in the Share Market and have previously owned a few shares in Coles and Telstra.

Recently retired and cautious with my cash, however, given the lower interest rates available I am going to look at some trading opportunities.

Been thinking about using some cash to buy and sell the big 4 banks throughout the daily trading period, buying low and selling higher. I realise it is not easy but was thinking about trying to make 0.5% gross and selling. So if my stake was $100k I could make around $300 a transaction. I realise that there will be periods when the low price won't improve for a few days and I will have to just hold on the the stock.

I would be interested in any comments about my proposed strategy and of course any helpful tips you may have.

Thank you.


----------



## Julia (7 November 2012)

Hello Accumulator:  I'd suggest that - before you do this with real money - you do it on paper.
eg buy x no of CBA at $x at x time on x day.
ditto with the sell.

How will you choose the 'buy low' point?

What is the strategy if there's a major downturn and that 'sell high' point doesn't occur?
How are you going to feel if your investment continues to track down?


----------



## Trembling Hand (7 November 2012)

Accumulator said:


> I would be interested in any comments about my proposed strategy and of course any helpful tips you may have.




Madness. You are competing with the big boys on their time frame using a losers strategy. With no experience, super high retail brokerage and probably money you cannot afford to lose. Not to mention the complete lack of risk management and position sizing AND ........


Oh, by the way..... Welcome to ASF.


----------



## CanOz (7 November 2012)

Accumulator said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> I have always been interested in the Share Market and have previously owned a few shares in Coles and Telstra.
> 
> ...




First of all, Welcome to ASF mate.

Secondly, of all ask yourself "if this strategy was so easy, wouldn't everybody be doing it?". 

Thirdly, hook yourself up with a live data feed and try to paper trade as Julia says.

Lastly, as TH says don't ever risk funds you cannot afford to lose. To test if you can afford to lose the money or not, pretend you are opening up the window and dumping it out on a dark and windy night. Consider how that would make you feel as you watch it blow away....

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## Reasons (7 November 2012)

Accumulator said:


> Recently retired and cautious with my cash, however, given the lower interest rates available I am going to look at some trading opportunities.
> 
> Been thinking about using some cash to buy and sell the big 4 banks throughout the daily trading period, buying low and selling higher. I realise it is not easy but was thinking about trying to make 0.5% gross and selling. So if my stake was $100k I could make around $300 a transaction.
> 
> ...




Hi Accumulator

As you are doing this trading to make up money that you are not getting elsewhere, and appear to have no trading experience, when you lose at day trading (and you most definitely will) you will be under more pressure to recoup losses and your ensuing revenge strategies will ensure the folks on the other side of your trades get rich on your Super even faster.

As others have pointed out in various ways, you will be rapidly renaming yourself the De-Accumulator - so DON'T do this lightly.

Paper trading has been suggested, but at the end of the day you will never learn about trading (and mostly about yourself) until you have skin in the game in the form of cash and facing your psychological and trade management demons.

For what it is worth, do something like this to try and survive and learn for as long as possible for the least outlay of capital:

1. Go and sign up with IG Markets (CFD provider). They also have a demo account mode that I have never used, but logically it should let you trade limited or otherwise markets so you can get the feel of the platform before committing real cash. The reason I say IG is because I use it every day for indices and forex - it has good, reliable technical charting software, the spreads are tight (1-2 points) on most well traded markets - and you can trade $1 per point if you wish so you can learn more 'safely' (and still easily lose $100+ in a heartbeat if you fail to manage your trade). Their at-market fills are pretty good compared to CMC. CFD providers leverage 'x' times and place a margin on your capital if you pick most trading vehicles apart for the $1 ones (that still has a margin), so it pays to take your time to learn. And CFD's can take all of your money if you make a mistake and you can own them more - not an issue once you know the rules, but just letting you know.

2. Don't put more than $2000 in your account - you can limit that amount down further, but less than $500 will put you under pressure as the margin for error is bad if you make a tactical error and pick a non-$1 or single share trade (your CFD margin could quickly wipe you out as your capital is too low). You can setup favorites to ensure you don't have the wrong entities available, but errors do happen).

3. Do NOT trade more than $1 per point if you trade indices or forex OR 1 (one) share. Unless by some miracle you are winning more than losing after 100 trades, the ONLY reason to up the amount by ONE share or idices contract to TWO (only) is to learn more about yourself under the next level of pressure (more money at stake). There just ain't no point on this green earth putting yourself under that sort of pressure before attaining a consistent equity curve.

4. Use (say) a 2% rule (or less) for your trade exits - if you have $1000 in your account, the first trade you do you can lose $20 maximum and then you MUST exit. If you lose more than 3 times in a day, cease trading. You will most definitely fall into the trap of revenge trading, but if you don't stop yourself you will lose your capital far too quickly and learn little - the aim is to learn as much as poossible whist paying (losing) for your education. Even though the ~2% rule will force you to set lower loss amounts as your capital decreases, you will still likely lose most of your capital within a month. Much better $1000 to learn than $100,000 eh?

5. Keep documenting what does and does not work and once you have lost over half of your initial capital, you should be starting to feel fairly uneasy, which is good. If not, keep going and once you have lost all your capital if you don't feel ill at ease and more confused than when you started this trading routine (because it all looked so easy) and are raring to go again and lose the lot, you may need to repeat the pain a couple more times - most of us have. Just remember that insanity, according to Albert Einstein, is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result.

6. Around this time or preferably during the above pain, read someone like Dr Alexander Elder (he has a number of books) - I like his triple screen timeframes and divergence strategies - and try and get a strategy worked out that suits your head's comfort zone.

7. Keep practising - and above all - documenting your trades and protecting the bulk of your ($100K?) capital until you are making money consistently using much smaller amounts as above. And until you cease feeling euphoric or down about a trade, you ain't even close to ready.

There is heaps more or different ways of course, but that is your challenge.


Cheers


----------



## Accumulator (8 November 2012)

Julia said:


> Hello Accumulator:  I'd suggest that - before you do this with real money - you do it on paper.
> eg buy x no of CBA at $x at x time on x day.
> ditto with the sell.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your advice Julia, I appreciate the need to get a lot more experience and knowledge before I get into risking my hard earned!


----------



## Accumulator (8 November 2012)

Trembling Hand said:


> Madness. You are competing with the big boys on their time frame using a losers strategy. With no experience, super high retail brokerage and probably money you cannot afford to lose. Not to mention the complete lack of risk management and position sizing AND ........
> 
> 
> Oh, by the way..... Welcome to ASF.




Thanks for the welcome and more importantly the frank advice...


----------



## Accumulator (8 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> First of all, Welcome to ASF mate.
> 
> Secondly, of all ask yourself "if this strategy was so easy, wouldn't everybody be doing it?".
> 
> ...




Thank you for the welcome and advice mate...a lot more homework required here!


----------



## Accumulator (8 November 2012)

Thank you for the time taken for your detailed reply Reasons, I will use your advice and gain a lot more knowledge and experience before I risk my cash.

Accumulator


----------



## scottw33 (8 November 2012)

Hello everyone!

Introducing myself in my first post to the forum.

I am 26 years old from Melbourne, Australia and currently working as a web developer with ecommerce speciality.
Previous to my current position, was involved in a pair-shaped business partnership in a retail store, which consequently left me with 100% of the business debt, and a lesson learnt the hard way (don't trust anyone in business, even friends).

I've never been taught to save or budget, and have had to teach myself self discipline and budgetting over the past couple of years. This has sparked a keen interest in finance, investing, and the stock market. I'm currently reading *Stan Weistein's Secret For Profiting In Bull And Bear Markets*, and have just ordered *Adaptive Analysis for Australian Stocks by Nick Radge*. Currently working on building my nest egg to $5,000, and getting a lot more reading and learning in before taking my first steps in to the market!

I don't particularly have any questions yet, just trying to take in as much as I can, and any beginner advice and guidance is always appreciated - thank you!


----------



## CanOz (8 November 2012)

scottw33 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Introducing myself in my first post to the forum.
> 
> ...




Welcome aboard Scott, good luck!

CanOz


----------



## humblelearner (9 November 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've only recently found this forum - it's been great reading everyone's posts but I thought it was time to write a note to say hi.

Reading this forum has made me realise (more than previously) how much I don't know that I don't know! Looking forward to learning from all of you.

I'm currently reading "Value Investing" by James Montier (a book that appeals to the finance nerd in me...), and finally sitting down to read through all of Warren Buffett's shareholder letters one by one... (awesome reading by the way) lots to learn!

I know this is an aussie stocks forum but I was wondering if anyone had started looking into european shares from a value investing perspective. I couldn't find very much material on this on the forum (or perhaps I'm not searching in the right areas). The australian markets seem to be getting a bit pricey so I'm just wondering about offshore value opportunities (especially with a high AUD!)...

Thanks and happy investing to all of you
humblelearner


----------



## StevieY (9 November 2012)

Hi Everyone!

Have been reading up quite a bit on the forums (a lot of info to digest) and just thought I register and say Hi...so G'day!

Am on Etrade and have been watching a  few stocks for the past month (trying to be diverse) - FLT, CWN, BHP, RED, LNC and ANZ. 

Looking for trading opportunities when it arise and learning heaps from everyone here. 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Knobby22 (9 November 2012)

Hi, be interested in your view of Etrade.

Hope to see you round.


----------



## StevieY (9 November 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> Hi, be interested in your view of Etrade.
> 
> Hope to see you round.




Hi Knobby22, 

View of Etrade as in..? 

The UI is easy and they provide some Analyst Research albeit its not as often as I like it to be.


----------



## homieboy (18 November 2012)

Hi All,

First of all this is great forum. I recently took up share investing. And it has been challenging and interesting.  I have started reading books and researching stocks. 
I am trying to learn about fundamental investment strategy. I can tell you this, its not easy. 

- companies with market cap of around 200mill
- companies trading under pe of 8
- Directors must own significant number of shares
- Companies with low debts
- Research for companies trading at a discount

I have got number of questions:
1: Do you guys use stock screeners to screen the stock or go through each stock listed on ASX to calculate pe
eps
2: How do you predict future earnings.

Most of all what is the starting point?

Thanks in advance for any assistance you can provide.


----------



## goldonline (21 November 2012)

Hi everyone i am a gold and silver trader in USA, and just join this forum and this is my first post.


----------



## surv1val (22 November 2012)

Hi All,

I'm a amateur trying to learn the game of trading. I am more interested in the execution side of things and identify trends which I can capitalise on. 

I'm an avid poker player who believes theories applied to poker can be mirrored in trading such as psychology, bet sizing, risk, money management, tendencies, history, technology and logic. I look to regularly access these forums and hope to learn and grow as a trader through all the information and input provided from you guys.

I am a full time analyst at a bank and look to switch careers into proprietary trading however feel I need more experience watching the market and learning more about market sentiment and tendencies. Here is where it begins.

I also look to actively trade with a small amount of capital and learn from my mistakes and build a system to avoid making the same mistakes and capitalize on any opportunities when I see I have an edge. Ultimately as trading evolves over time, hopefully I can contribute by finding new trading ideas.

I have not decided what the best asset class / instrument to trade, but maybe this will come naturally over time.

Grateful to be part of the Aussie stock forum community and hope we all achieve our goals together even if it may involve under cutting one another. 

Cheers
surv1val


----------



## galore777 (25 November 2012)

Hi i am new to this site and new to the share market. So i hope to gain a lot of info knowledge with an intention (like all of us!!!) to better in a financial position. Give me some good advice PLEASE. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Russtafaerian (25 November 2012)

Reasons said:


> Hi Russtafaerian
> 
> I own Stock Doctor and use it for easy access to fundamentals (I am a technical trader/investor) and seeing where the fundamentalists are heading and having a look at some well organised historical tables makes something I am not greatly interested in readily accessible.




Reasons - such a generous response - I can't thank you enough. Have added you as a contact and so I can keep tabs on the fantastic ideas and advice you are adding to the forum.

Your points make a great deal of sense - I'm rapidly realising from reading regularly on this forum that I am absolutely clueless at the moment and have masses of work to do to become an even marginally competent investor. 

My methods (actually lack of) have been achieving pretty dismal results over the past ten years and it's just been the past 6 months I have started getting really serious about this - I guess at 38, I was suddenly struck by the realisation that I don't want to be working forever and there is a lot more to life that work work work, but without a strong savings and investment plan, there is a very high possibility that is exactly what will happen!

I've mentioned on another thread I am thinking of purchasing an apartment in Kenya with about 80K I've been saving for the P2Y's. I have been living in Kenya for the past few months and checking out the market here. I have about another 30K in Aussie stocks which I am not touching and plan to start sinking about 4K a month from March onwards into Aussie stocks.

I am in a great tax situation, working in China for the past 7 years (go back in a couple of weeks) as am not eligible for any CGT on shares in Australia - I would be up for CGT on property, however, hence my decision not to invest in Australia in property, alongside a sense that property in Australia and China are both probably over-priced at the moment.

My logic on Kenya is that it's at the other end of the spectrum to a market like China - with the global economic situation as it is and Africa being the next market to take off, I think property prices have a good probability of increasing quite well over 5/10 years.

The other reasons are that Kenya is seeing masses of Chinese investment - they are building roads and factories and money is very obviously coming in, helping improve the infrastructure for doing business.

I know there is a great deal of governmental risk, but am hoping to mitigate as much as possible through using lawyers. Being ripped off is also a risk, but I think the way I am buying (apartment rather than land or house) will mean this is less likely.

Sorry for the long post and great to meet everyone here!


----------



## YMI (5 December 2012)

*Newbie*

Hi, I am new here
I have some savings but to do anything reasonable with it, it’s not enough and the interest earnings from my savings account seem to be eaten up by tax and inflation…
So I thought I should start investing in shares.

I have some questions and it would be great if I could ask/discuss them here. *Is it better to start a new thread for each question or look for an existing/similar thread and post in there?* Because I remember the Whirlpool forums and they sometimes seem kinda ‘unhappy’ :shoot: if you start a new thread rather than posting in an existing one.

:thankyou:


----------



## bellenuit (5 December 2012)

*Re: Newbie*

Probably the best place is the Beginner's Lounge forum here =====>

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=9

The General Chat forum is really for topics not related to investing (politics, religion etc.)

I'd put all my questions in the one thread, rather than starting a new one for each.  However, check the forum first to see if there are already answers to some of your questions.


----------



## YMI (5 December 2012)

Hi, I am new here and sorry, I wrote that before, just in a wrong spot

I have some savings but to do anything reasonable with it, it’s not enough and the interest earnings from my savings account seem to be eaten up by tax and inflation…
So I thought I should start investing in shares.

I have some questions and it would be great if I could ask/discuss them here. *Is it better to start a new thread for each question or look for an existing/similar thread and post in there?* Because I remember the Whirlpool forums and they sometimes seem kinda ‘unhappy’ if you start a new thread rather than posting in an existing one.

Thanks!


----------



## burglar (5 December 2012)

YMI said:


> ... I have some questions and it would be great if I could ask/discuss them here. ...



Hi YMI, 
Welcome to ASF!

There are threads for questions .... lots of questions, one after another.

One of the best threads is here:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14370


----------



## YMI (6 December 2012)

burglar said:


> ...Welcome to ASF!




Thanks Burglar,
I realize most of my questions are already asked and answered here somewhere, I may start reading for a while first. Really interesting, lots to read…


----------



## bos1234 (10 December 2012)

Hi 
I just joined the forums now, however, have been lurking around as a guest for a couple of weeks now. Would like to start getting into investing then perhaps make my way into trading stocks. 

I have yet to open an account as I do not have the knowledge nor the money to invest. Perhaps in a few months after the fiscal cliff :|


----------



## sydboy007 (10 December 2012)

Just set up my SMSF.  Also paid the house off last year so started to invest personally as well.  Hope to emancipate my self and leave behind being a wage slave 

So glad Aussie companies still provide nice dividends.

Will hopefully get through some of the tons of info on this forum.


----------



## YMI (10 December 2012)

bos1234 said:


> ...Perhaps in a few months after the fiscal cliff :|



Hi bos
That is exactly what I’m planning to do. However, first I thought I would just buy some shares or anything but now I think I have to learn a little more before I go into action. After all it is the freshmen who do worst in the stock market.


----------



## bos1234 (12 December 2012)

YMI said:


> Hi bos
> That is exactly what I’m planning to do. However, first I thought I would just buy some shares or anything but now I think I have to learn a little more before I go into action. After all it is the freshmen who do worst in the stock market.




Are you studying anything in particular at the moment?? 
I am studying money management and reading a book on basic economics

money management playlist

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBBJCW_-Ojg&list=PLD41865A5A41F4283
```

all the best


----------



## YMI (13 December 2012)

bos1234 said:


> Are you studying anything in particular at the moment??
> I am studying money management and reading a book on basic economics...



I do self study – haha.
I have to work along the way and can do that just as I find the time for it. Money management seems important, I agree. In the past weeks I read some stories about people who trade or did trade stock options. One man was quite annoyed and embittered. He said he had learned everything he could about the stock market in several months, did some paper trades and then started option trading, lost some money, invested more because he was hoping to regain the earlier losses and sadly lost that too. He called it scam although he admitted that he had a (money management) plan, which was not to invest more than the first budget but he didn’t stick to it.  
Another story suggested to invest a comparatively small amount of money, high risk and end up having 100k from 2k within one year.. they had an example looking at historical stock charts ‘if you had bought here and sold here…’ That was just ridiculous.
I’d like to keep it as simple as possible, start with paper trading for a considerably time, play with realistic amounts just the same as if it was real, understand charts and the technical tools and try to find a strategy that works for me.
Thanks for sharing the link, I will have a look later


----------



## bos1234 (13 December 2012)

YMI said:


> I do self study – haha.
> I have to work along the way and can do that just as I find the time for it. Money management seems important, I agree. In the past weeks I read some stories about people who trade or did trade stock options. One man was quite annoyed and embittered. He said he had learned everything he could about the stock market in several months, did some paper trades and then started option trading, lost some money, invested more because he was hoping to regain the earlier losses and sadly lost that too. He called it scam although he admitted that he had a (money management) plan, which was not to invest more than the first budget but he didn’t stick to it.
> Another story suggested to invest a comparatively small amount of money, high risk and end up having 100k from 2k within one year.. they had an example looking at historical stock charts ‘if you had bought here and sold here…’ That was just ridiculous.
> I’d like to keep it as simple as possible, start with paper trading for a considerably time, play with realistic amounts just the same as if it was real, understand charts and the technical tools and try to find a strategy that works for me.
> Thanks for sharing the link, I will have a look later




You should also sign up with the asx share market game. Paper trading is well and good but it doesn't really bring the psychological aspect into it. I think the share market game will be a bit more realistic as you are competing with others to win


----------



## richarsonpeter (13 December 2012)

hello to everyone
a newbie here want to learn a lot...hope i will have a great time here
Thanks


----------



## YMI (13 December 2012)

richarsonpeter said:


> hello to everyone a newbie here want to learn a lot...



Hi Pete, me too



bos1234 said:


> You should also sign up with the asx share market game. Paper trading is well and good but it doesn't really bring the psychological aspect into it. I think the share market game will be a bit more realistic as you are competing with others to win



When I said paper trading, I meant actually any kind of computer simulator. I don’t think anybody would still do that on a piece of paper these days.  Sounds like a good idea. Is that trading shares and options or shares only? I don’t think I could be serious competition in the game but it may help to put more effort in it. I tried the investopedia simulator but noticed it’s not realistic because of the delayed data – if money making was that easy…


----------



## hobbietrader286 (17 December 2012)

Hi ppl,
I am brand new to trading,
I am wanting to learn the basics of trading, 
Is there a forum without flicking through all of these threads where, ppl have listed what sources their have find useful, mainly books, websites, ineresting lectures
On the web... I don't want to be going in circles buying 300 books and get nothing out of it...  I am after the basics of how the stock market works... 

Anyways I hope someone can point me in the right direction 
Thanks


----------



## tech/a (17 December 2012)

> I am after the basics of how the stock market works...




Stocks rise when the economic outlook is favorable.
They fall or stay flat when the economic outlook is flat or poor.

*Adjust your investing relative to outlook.*

The rest is rehetoric on why this is so.---Libraries and forums full of it.


----------



## burglar (17 December 2012)

Hi hobbietrader, 
Welcome to ASF!

One of the best threads is here:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14370


----------



## WilkensOne (17 December 2012)

Hey ASF,

I have been reading the forums for a couple weeks now and the wealth of information is amazing. I am going to try be a bit more active and hopefully can add to some of the discussions!

I have just started out investing with only ~ $3k in the market at the moment, I am really looking to learn about swing style trading to earn some additional bang for my buck. At 22y/o I am hoping it can send me into a good place in the future.

Cheers,
Wilkens


----------



## psailagroup (27 December 2012)

Hi all,
My name is Johann from Melbourne, I have been trading shares on/off for the last couple of years, I am only 28 and have done well with property. 

I want to enchance my skills to become a regular and better trader using this site, One of my short term goals is to create regular income from Shares so I can either re invest the money or use the money for gernal living expenses. 

Thanks and all the best for 2013


----------



## WilkensOne (27 December 2012)

Hey welcome Johann,

I am new as well, have been about the forums for about a month! There is a lot of stuff available as resources around here so have a look around.

See you on the forums!


----------



## timeless (9 January 2013)

It looks like this is the place for the first post.
Happy New Year traders.
I am new in trading but was thinking about it for the last 20 years.
As you can see from my screen name I have very little time to get rich, So I am trying to determine if day share trading can bring me a decent income. What I see is that only 1% of small traders succeed.

http://faculty.haas.berkeley.edu/odean/papers/day%20traders/day%20trade%20040330.pdf
That is scary.

Can anyone reading this  tell me if he/she is making any consistent profit over at least last 3 years?
I would like to check the statistics in this thread.
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Trembling Hand (10 January 2013)

timeless said:


> I am new in trading but...
> 
> 
> As you can see from my screen name I have very little time to get rich, So I am trying to determine if day share trading can bring me a decent income. What I see is that only 1% of small traders succeed.




Hi there Timeless & welcome. Well there you have your first trade to make. A 1 in 100 chance - probably after 5 years of effort!

Hows that for risk to reward?


----------



## nev25 (10 January 2013)

Great I found this Forum

Ironically I tried to sign up only to find Ive been  a member from 2009

I use to trade back then but lost a Lot of money (Lack of Knowledge) I also had a Business go belly up due to non paying clients

But the interest was rekindled when I noticed my Telstra Shares had gone up 
(Only shares I kept)

I recently posted a few questions on another forum 
Only to be told to stop asking stupid questions and wasting peoples time
Then told to go read a book or something and labeled me a pest
(Are all people that trade that arrogant)

So here I am with a lot of Questions hoping for honest understanding answers


----------



## Trembling Hand (10 January 2013)

nev25 said:


> (Are all people that trade that arrogant)




Pretty much...... losing makes you an A -hole.  

Welcome back.


----------



## 5oclock (10 January 2013)

nev25 said:


> Great I found this Forum
> 
> Ironically I tried to sign up only to find Ive been  a member from 2009
> 
> ...



Welcome  NEV25, good to hear from someone in Gippsland, I wont ask what the other shares you held were, but shudder a bit if the TSL were the pick of the bunch


----------



## skc (10 January 2013)

timeless said:


> http://faculty.haas.berkeley.edu/odean/papers/day%20traders/day%20trade%20040330.pdf
> That is scary.
> 
> Can anyone reading this  tell me if he/she is making any consistent profit over at least last 3 years?
> ...




Thanks for the link. Great piece of info from the article is that successful day traders only took 62 bps gross on their transaction value. Those using Comsec paying 30bps each way have no chance.


----------



## timeless (11 January 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> Hi there Timeless & welcome. Well there you have your first trade to make. A 1 in 100 chance - probably after 5 years of effort!
> 
> Hows that for risk to reward?




Statistically hopeless, but if the 1 % succeed not by chance but by using a systematic approach this may be a different story.


----------



## timeless (11 January 2013)

skc said:


> Thanks for the link. Great piece of info from the article is that successful day traders only took 62 bps gross on their transaction value. Those using Comsec paying 30bps each way have no chance.




Here is some more for you
http://www.psychologieenbeleggen.nl/pdfs/profitabilityofdaytraders.pdf
Cheers


----------



## LiquidStorm (14 January 2013)

*Hello New here*

Hello im really keen to learn about the market and stocks im currently looking at binary Trading thoughts ? Thanks


----------



## westpak (15 January 2013)

*Re: Hello New here*

hi im new here and i am reading books regarding stock market since i want to know to play that game.....and i found this site as informative especially for beginner.....just ask here...:"how much is the smallest money htat i can buy shares online and trade them? can i start for $5..and i am thinking to get a homestudy course from a stocktrader who offered a mentoring program,charting software and advice for 1 month on what to buy and where to sell...is that ok? or not....thanks


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 January 2013)

*Re: Hello New here*



westpak said:


> hi im new here and i am reading books regarding stock market since i want to know to play that game.....and i found this site as informative especially for beginner.....just ask here...:"how much is the smallest money htat i can buy shares online and trade them? can i start for $5..and i am thinking to get a homestudy course from a stocktrader who offered a mentoring program,charting software and advice for 1 month on what to buy and where to sell...is that ok? or not....thanks




Do you have $5, $50, $500, $5000, $50,000, $500,000 or 5 small ones ( millions ).

Clarify.

And google clarify and it's etymology.

I do fear for you.

gg


----------



## Julia (15 January 2013)

*Re: Hello New here*



westpak said:


> can i start for $5.



No.


----------



## nev25 (16 January 2013)

*Re: Hello New here*



westpak said:


> ? can i start for $5..:



I'm told the Minimum trade the ASX will except on the Initial buy of a stock is $500
Then you will be charged a brokerage fee on top 

Someone on here might verify this

In saying that I was told there is a way of trading a fee dollars at a time??
Warrants I think its called ????

Still to investigate this


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 January 2013)

*Re: Hello New here*



westpak said:


> hi im new here and i am reading books regarding stock market since i want to know to play that game.....and i found this site as informative especially for beginner.....just ask here...:"how much is the smallest money htat i can buy shares online and trade them? can i start for $5..and i am thinking to get a homestudy course from a stocktrader who offered a mentoring program,charting software and advice for 1 month on what to buy and where to sell...is that ok? or not....thanks






nev25 said:


> I'm told the Minimum trade the ASX will except on the Initial buy of a stock is $500
> Then you will be charged a brokerage fee on top
> 
> Someone on here might verify this
> ...




And so it goes.

A new generation enters the market unprepared.

gg


----------



## tech/a (16 January 2013)

*Re: Hello New here*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> And so it goes.
> 
> A new generation enters the market unprepared.
> 
> gg




Lambs


----------



## RJB21 (17 January 2013)

New here!! Hoping to learn a lot from this forum as I'm keenly interested in investing. Trying to start off small as I'm also new to the concept.


----------



## nev25 (17 January 2013)

*Re: Hello New here*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> And so it goes.
> 
> A new generation enters the market unprepared.
> 
> gg




What is that supposed to mean?????

Ok so how does one prepare 
Seeing you raised the statement


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 January 2013)

*Re: Hello New here*



nev25 said:


> What is that supposed to mean?????
> 
> Ok so how does one prepare
> Seeing you raised the statement




It means what it says.

Read it again.

You seem to have done that by your second statement. One makes statements, by the way. One does not raise them. 

To prepare, is to prepare, before spending money in the share or other markets.

A good place to start is in this forum, by reading specific threads on topics that may interest you.

Then paper trade, that means pretend trade, in a sector or stock that interests you.

And then ask questions for which you do not know the answer, before making statements.

gg


----------



## nev25 (17 January 2013)

*Re: Hello New here*



westpak said:


> :"how much is the smallest money htat i can buy shares online and trade them? can i start for $5:








nev25 said:


> I'm told the Minimum trade the ASX will except on the Initial buy of a stock is $500
> Then you will be charged a brokerage fee on top
> 
> Someone on here might verify this
> ...






Garpal Gumnut said:


> And so it goes.
> 
> A new generation enters the market unprepared.
> 
> gg




Im lost

We where just asking questions in preperation

Cannot see where anyone has entered the market




Garpal Gumnut said:


> A good place to start is in this forum, by reading specific threads on topics that may interest you.
> 
> And then ask questions for which you do not know the answer,
> gg




Isnt that what we are doing????

Im confused


----------



## Trembling Hand (17 January 2013)

Never mind Nev its our right to look down on and discourage newbies. After all we are now without fault.


----------



## burglar (17 January 2013)

RJB21 said:


> New here!! Hoping to learn a lot from this forum as I'm keenly interested in investing. Trying to start off small as I'm also new to the concept.




Hi RBJ21.
Welcome to ASF.
A great place to be!


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2013)

*Re: Hello New here*



nev25 said:


> Im lost
> 
> We where just asking questions in preperation
> 
> ...



Hi Nev, and welcome!  Things can go off topic in this thread which is really just basic introductions. Best to keep asking these questions in the most relevant thread, as you have been in the 'all your questions answered'. Cheers, kennas


----------



## nev25 (17 January 2013)

*Re: Hello New here*



kennas said:


> Hi Nev, and welcome!  Things can go off topic in this thread which is really just basic introductions. Best to keep asking these questions in the most relevant thread, as you have been in the 'all your questions answered'. Cheers, kennas




What questions I was answering westpaks question


----------



## tech/a (17 January 2013)

Think My an GG's comments were more around this "type" of Statement.



> In saying that I was told there is a way of trading a fee dollars at a time??
> Warrants I think its called ????




AND



> ...:"how much is the smallest money htat i can buy shares online and trade them? can i start for $5..and i am thinking to get a homestudy course from a stocktrader who offered a mentoring program,charting software and advice for 1 month on what to buy and where to sell...is that ok? or not....thanks




If Loss of Money is your concern.

(1) This is not for you. (It happens a lot).
And OR.
(2) Paper trade (No money)

Forget derivatives (Warrents).


----------



## db94 (18 January 2013)

*Re: I'm newbie in this forum*



Edward2 said:


> I'm newbie in this forum. Hope to learn valuable things here, and wish all the members to have a good and ethical post so we all can learn and help each other.




welcome, im new too  

not really sure whats the aim of this thread. are you after advice on how to learn about trading? or?


----------



## burglar (18 January 2013)

*Re: I'm newbie in this forum*



db94 said:


> welcome, im new too
> 
> not really sure whats the aim of this thread. are you after advice on how to learn about trading? or?




Hi db94,
Welcome to ASF.
&
Hi Edward2,
Welcome to ASF.

Yes, we are about helping each other, sometimes! 
Most posts are ethical, but it is the internet, judge for yourself.

Best thread for newbies is here:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14370


----------



## PointBlank (21 January 2013)

Hi all,

I joined this forum a few weeks ago and have been very impressed at the quality and quantity of information that goes through here.

I'm very new to the stock market, having only just created an account with commsec a few weeks ago, however I've been doing general research for the past couple years with the past few months being more intense and focused on 15 companies. I'm seriously considering making my first purchase of shares in a couple of the companies I've been following a while.

I'm a 22y/o (almost 23) water engineer working in a consultancy in Brisbane.

My aim is to achieve a better return on my money than what I could get at the bank.

Thanks!


----------



## CanOz (21 January 2013)

PointBlank said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I joined this forum a few weeks ago and have been very impressed at the quality and quantity of information that goes through here.
> 
> ...




Welcome to ASF mate, enjoy your stay!


----------



## johnnyblacksmith (21 January 2013)

Hi all,

I signed up to ASF a few days ago and I'm liking it heaps already!

I hope to be sticking around for a while!

Cheers.


----------



## Skatter (27 January 2013)

Hi All,

New to be a member but old as a guest and snoop around the threads and take note on what is being said. 
Been in the stock market 6 months with 10k that I saved over the years. 3k in Linc energy. 2k in FMG, 2.5k in PDN and 2.5k in FXL. Complete noob when it comes to understanding the acronym's of the market. 
Linc energy is out performing all with some interesting times ahead, so that is something ill sit on wether they out perform or under perform in not phased just a very interesting stock. I fell upon that stock from reading threads on here. From what I read things looked positive and at 0.63c a share I thought a bargain. FMG was just a decision based on I like Andrew forest and is a common stock spoken about on tv and I knew about the rail line that was in being built. PDN who knows? I think due to having interest in India and there economy on nuclear? FXL was only the fact that they have a service in providing leases and finance to business and a few other things. In my mind I just see them performing well in the next few years. don't ask me why.


----------



## Sean K (27 January 2013)

johnnyblacksmith said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I signed up to ASF a few days ago and I'm liking it heaps already!
> 
> ...






Skatter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to be a member but old as a guest and snoop around the threads and take note on what is being said.
> Been in the stock market 6 months with 10k that I saved over the years. 3k in Linc energy. 2k in FMG, 2.5k in PDN and 2.5k in FXL. Complete noob when it comes to understanding the acronym's of the market.
> Linc energy is out performing all with some interesting times ahead, so that is something ill sit on wether they out perform or under perform in not phased just a very interesting stock. I fell upon that stock from reading threads on here. From what I read things looked positive and at 0.63c a share I thought a bargain. FMG was just a decision based on I like Andrew forest and is a common stock spoken about on tv and I knew about the rail line that was in being built. PDN who knows? I think due to having interest in India and there economy on nuclear? FXL was only the fact that they have a service in providing leases and finance to business and a few other things. In my mind I just see them performing well in the next few years. don't ask me why.



Hey guys, welcome aboard! 

Don't hold back with asking questions throughout the threads! 

All the best, kennas


----------



## Craton (6 February 2013)

G'day ASF. Not new to investing but first time on a stock forum. Liking what I've read/seen here so far. 

Am on the wrong side of the 'hill' and am a very small minnow with a (mainly) passive contrarian strategy. 

Happy trading!
Craton


----------



## ecnalb (10 February 2013)

Hi guys!

I am from Brisbane and had issuer sponsered shares for a while now. Just got into trading after getting my account setup last week. I have a pretty sound knowledge of airlines as aviation is a passion I have.

I currently have shares in WOW, SCP and QAN

Cant wait to read and learn!

Cheers


----------



## Cameron88 (14 February 2013)

*I am new in this forum*

I am new in this forum and would like to introduce myself. My friend suggested me to join this forum. I just registered here and want to gain knowledge as well as gain info.. Thanks..


----------



## burglar (14 February 2013)

*Re: I am new in this forum*



Cameron88 said:


> I am new in this forum and would like to introduce myself. My friend suggested me to join this forum. I just registered here and want to gain knowledge as well as gain info.. Thanks..




Hi Cameron,
Welcome to ASF!

Your friend did good!


Best thread for newbies is here:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/for...ad.php?t=14370


----------



## Aleeza (15 February 2013)

Hi to Everyone! 
I am Aleeza and have just join the forum and also looking to do some stock exchange business, as i have got some cash out of my property sale. I Wish it would be amazing experience out there with all forum members.


----------



## ViN (24 February 2013)

Hello everyone,
My name is vin and I'm glad to join this community.
I'm very new to stock share market.
I'm here to learn from this forum.

FYI: My English is not very good.


----------



## Bill M (24 February 2013)

ViN said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> FYI:* My English is not very good*.




Neither is mine Welcome to the forum, heaps and heaps of info here. Don't be frightened to ask if you can't find the answers using the search engine, cheers.


----------



## uzzzzy (25 February 2013)

Hi to everyone!
I'm intending to invest on the stock market and I think this forum will help me learning how to do it.


----------



## houtman (5 March 2013)

Morning/afternoon all,
Congrats on a well run forum.
I have been investing/trading for 10+ yrs, mainly oil and gas with some metals.
Look forward to some future discussions.


----------



## Pilbara Pete (5 March 2013)

Hey All,
Just joined website after ghosting around for a while.  Congratulations to moderators on a well run site with little flaming and spruiking going on.  I haven't been a serious share investor for long but that is about to change !


----------



## Joe Blow (5 March 2013)

Welcome to all the new ASF members! 

If you have any questions about the forums, please don't hesitate to ask!

Don't be afraid to start posting and contributing to whatever forum threads interest you. If you would like to start a new thread on a particular topic, be sure to do a search for any existing threads on the same topic first.


----------



## inyaface (6 March 2013)

Hey y'all,

David here. Just got into stocks last year, and this website has helped me immensely, so thought its time to sign up.

Cheers!


----------



## madsbaker (11 March 2013)

*Eager newbie*

Hi everyone,

Glad to be a part of this forum! I've been browsing through a lot of posts and have found some relevant information and some valuable insights. Looking forward to learning from you all!

- Mads


----------



## rbarker3 (18 March 2013)

G'day! Ryan here...been investing conservatively in ASX for about 10 years now...learnt more in 1 week just by reading threads on here! Glad to be aboard.


----------



## Chrizzz (18 March 2013)

Hi all,

A freshy here... Just reading into how to trade and i guess this site will give me heaps of information. Thanks for sharing this all.

Cheers


----------



## moyes (25 March 2013)

Just dropping in to say howzit from Auckland,New Zealand! Anyone else from here that's on this forum? I have been trading the currency market for over a year now. The biggest issue for me is trying to find a reputable broker. Not a easy task! I am very interested to learn to scalp the markets as I enjoy the thrill and fear factor involved with short term trading(Yes, i'm well aware it's very risky) I usually stick to the 4 hour and daily charts and I mostly look at price action and support and resistance lines for trades..

If anyone is keen to share scalping trading ideas and broker recommendations...*please do*. 

I am also looking at learning to trade the futures markets as it is more regulated than the forex market and there are no bucket shops like you get in the forex world! So futures trading is something that I am really interested to learn, but not sure where to start yet. It's all a learning curve..

Keep well and all the best!


----------



## Tonymc8744 (5 April 2013)

Good morning aussiestockforum members. 
Absolute newbie and have just started "reading" in an attempt to educate myself in relation to plain vanilla stock trading. 
I have a small and "disposable" amount to invest.
I better keep reading I think!


----------



## paulahb (6 April 2013)

I have had only a little experience in the stock market with most of me experience in property. I am looking to add more stocks to my portfolio but I am finding it hard to get stock information in a format where I can analyse it to my satisfaction. I hope that people here will be able to help me refine what I am looking for in a stock that will suit me.


----------



## ROE (6 April 2013)

paulahb said:


> I have had only a little experience in the stock market with most of me experience in property. I am looking to add more stocks to my portfolio but I am finding it hard to get stock information in a format where I can analyse it to my satisfaction. I hope that people here will be able to help me refine what I am looking for in a stock that will suit me.




Read this book if you starting out...lot of good advises you can use

http://www.amazon.com/One-Up-Wall-Street-Already/dp/0743200403


----------



## springhill (6 April 2013)

Hi and welcome to the new members who have joined ASF lately.

This is off topic for the thread but it will probably serve the most purpose placed here.

For anyone interested I have a copy of The Intelligent Investor that I will give away for free, I will even pay the postage so it wont cost you a cent. All I ask in return is when you have finished with it, please offer to do the same thing I have done on ASF.

Hopefully it can become a 'forum book' that will benefit many.

If you are interested private message me.


----------



## Rastast (14 April 2013)

*A Nube - Learning to trade CFDs on the ASX200 index*

Hi everyone,

great forum from what I have seen and very diverse. I hope I can contribute back one day. 

My goal is to learn to trade CFDs on the ASX 200 index over the next 2 or so years and by year 3 be able to make  about 1/3 of my income from it.

Have been at it for the past 3 months or so. Reading books, had a coach for a few hours as well. 

I am interested in a better understanding of lead indicators...for my charting (I am a tech guy). Just using a set of 4 SMAs 3,13,39 and 200 days.


----------



## springhill (14 April 2013)

*Re: A Nube - Learning to trade CFDs on the ASX200 index*



Rastast said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> great forum from what I have seen and very diverse. I hope I can contribute back one day.
> 
> ...




Welcome to the Forum Rastast, good to see that you have a goal and are willing to work hard to get there.

The fact you want to pay forward the knowledge in time will earn you a lot of respect.

Best of luck.


----------



## wadesansom (17 April 2013)

Hi, My name is Wade.

I am a young investor still working my way through university.

I have saved a deposit and bought an investment property.

I know wish to enter the stock market. I know some basics but I very much look forward to gaining vasts amounts of knowledge to tackle this confusing type of investment!


----------



## prawn_86 (17 April 2013)

wadesansom said:


> Hi, My name is Wade.
> 
> I am a young investor still working my way through university.
> 
> ...




Hi Wade,

Are you confident you can earn more in the stock market than what you would gain by paying off the mortgage? Until you are then thee is a strong argument you should just focus on getting debt free. Having a mortgage means you have an easy to measure required rate of return.

THere is heaps of info here in the beginners lounge so have a search for your questions

Welcome to ASF


----------



## wadesansom (17 April 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> Hi Wade,
> 
> Are you confident you can earn more in the stock market than what you would gain by paying off the mortgage? Until you are then thee is a strong argument you should just focus on getting debt free. Having a mortgage means you have an easy to measure required rate of return.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the quick reply!

Well the investment property is a 30 year loan, where the rent actually covers the loan (principle and interest) as well as agent fees and landlord's insurance. So I can actually practically let it pay itself off. I would be looking to pay off my actual home loan, that is; the house I will live in - when I leave university and begin a career.

As for the stock market - I find it very intriguing as I have so little knowledge about it, which drives me. I also saved just over $2,000 for stocks; which I can easily afford to invest in something I may not succeed in. I would just like to spread my investments in different channels, not put all my eggs in one basket.    

My rough plan is to invest in a floating company, where I could purchase around 8,000 shares for the $2,000 and just see what happens as I learn. That being said; I would be open to advice against such a plan. The company I am looking at is Macquarie Gold Ltd. They are floating to get funding to open a gold mine in NSW. The company seems very sound and reputable, they only issue is the falling price of gold. I haven't locked anything in yet, but that is just what I have my eye on at the moment... 

As for this forum, it is amazing how many people there are, how helpful they are, and how much information is flying around!


----------



## Murd (17 April 2013)

Hey guys,
Been doing plenty of reading on how to get into investing, and been lurking on the Bogleheads forum for a while now.
I'm interested in finding some opinions and experiences of those who use simple index portfolios as the mainstays of their investing.
Hoping there are a few Aussie bogleheads here
Cheers,
Murd


----------



## Julia (17 April 2013)

wadesansom said:


> Hi, My name is Wade.
> 
> I am a young investor still working my way through university.
> 
> I have saved a deposit and bought an investment property.



Wade, that's a really impressive start at a young age.  Good for you.





wadesansom said:


> My rough plan is to invest in a floating company, where I could purchase around 8,000 shares for the $2,000 and just see what happens as I learn. That being said; I would be open to advice against such a plan.



Have a read of this:
http://www.itbdigital.com/opinion/2013/02/14/what-makes-floats-fly/

for the pros and cons of investing in an IPO.

Why are you attracted to the above "8000 shares for $2000"?
If you are looking for growth, it's only % appreciation on your capital that matters.  The actual number of shares is irrelevant.
You are not actually getting 'more for your money' as many new investors seem to imagine.


----------



## wadesansom (17 April 2013)

Julia said:


> Wade, that's a really impressive start at a young age.  Good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, I had a read of that article, very interesting.

The reason for 8,000 shares is because that is the minimum amount purchasable by the company, at 25 cents per share.

The company seems quite sound to me, and the float ends in July - so hopefully by then the gold market will stabilise.


----------



## aviper4u (23 April 2013)

Hey all,

I look forward to getting filthy rich via trading 

Seriously though I have alot to learn before trading whilst not losing the small amount of money i do have lol

Cheers


----------



## YMI (24 April 2013)

aviper4u said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I look forward to getting filthy rich via trading
> 
> ...



Hi viper!
Well, there are a few people every year who actually managed to get rich quickly. And the news always report the stories of those who were successful and not about the ones that failed.
I do not want to discourage anybody but 7bn people on the planet, surely at least 90% would like to get rich – and how many succeed?
Nevertheless, good luck to you


----------



## aviper4u (24 April 2013)

YMI said:


> Hi viper!
> Well, there are a few people every year who actually managed to get rich quickly. And the news always report the stories of those who were successful and not about the ones that failed.
> I do not want to discourage anybody but 7bn people on the planet, surely at least 90% would like to get rich – and how many succeed?
> Nevertheless, good luck to you




well said........
after all its a balance no one can win unless someone loses


----------



## Julia (24 April 2013)

aviper4u said:


> no one can win unless someone loses



Really?  So if a stock sells at $5 to someone who believes it will go to $10, someone has to lose?
What about if they purchased the holding of someone who bought at $1 and whose target sell price was $5?
Who is losing here?


----------



## kenardy (26 April 2013)

G'day all,

New to the thought of even investing in the market. I'm 25 y.o and I am looking to gain the knowledge base now to make informed decisions about my wealth in the future. A bit nervous about the thought and definitely don't want to be jumping into the deep end.

I have been reading the beginners post and so far there is alot of great info. Like alot of newbs I don't even know where to begin though. I will continue to read the beginners posts and see where I would like to start off and what broker to use etc.

Alot to comprehend but I know it is a wise choice in the long run.

Cheers,

Kenardy


----------



## kenardy (27 April 2013)

I should have also added, I have started to paper trade with stockwatch just to get a feel of what it is like, especially with brokerage costs and the problems with my own 'gut feel'. I have used different approaches for most stocks, choosing well known companies such as BHP but also companies that have negative profits (a gamble) and others that have a ridiculous P/I Ratio. I know I shouldn't take the information from such a limited source to be gospel, but just my own experiment.

I am in the process of acquiring the book Trade your way to financial freedom so I am looking forward to reading that as my first trading book. 

I am in no rush whatsoever to buy into the market. It would be like me walking up to a high stakes poker table and not knowing the rules.

Is there a mentor system on this forum? I would love to see something like that.
i.e. A monthly mentor task of getting the newby to find some of the best shares to buy, when and why. I know alot of the more senior members here even have differing opinions themselves but just for a newb to get a lesson on the fundamentals, that would be awesome. Especially for newbies that want to get into a certain type of trading (long or short term etc) and be matched with an appropriate mentor.

Just a thought.

I have been really enjoying reading alot of posts on this forum and hopefully I can contribute more in the future.

Cheers,

Kenardy


----------



## aviper4u (28 April 2013)

Julia said:


> Really?  So if a stock sells at $5 to someone who believes it will go to $10, someone has to lose?
> What about if they purchased the holding of someone who bought at $1 and whose target sell price was $5?
> Who is losing here?




correct, I should have mentioned i was referring to forex


----------



## mellyaustria (6 May 2013)

*hi all!!*

Hi there  im melly austria 36 years old, living in Melbourne. Hoping to hear more from all of you..


----------



## Marko62 (8 May 2013)

Hi everyone i'm Mark, I bought my first shares in 04 and got out in 08 due to other commitments. A couple of years ago i come into a bit of cash and put it in the hands of a financial adviser up until a couple of weeks ago. I sold down enough shares to clear a debt and decided to manage what was left myself.

I am sure i can learn a lot from the wealth of knowledge in these forums


----------



## Bellringer (9 May 2013)

hi Kennardy...
I'm new to the site and having been investing in shares for 2 years now....It can seem daunting, but honestly I think the best way to learn is to start buying. You can buy very small parcels ($500) at a time if you wish and Online trading is easy with brokers like Etrade or Commsec. Do some reading, pick some shares you like the look of and go for it...

There is nothing like watching your own money go up and down to learn about your attitude to risk! I would also advise not actively trading for a year or so...try the buy and hold strategy whilst you are learning. I have yet to sell any of my shares...but I look at them every day. This way i'm learning heaps about the psychology of investing... meaning my own approach (I get excited when the market dips...more opportunities for value investing!) and how the market responds to news such as interest rate changes, trouble in greece, US unemployment figures etc. It's fascinating to watch the news then see what happens the next day to your shares...

I figure that this way, as I have more money to invest over the years, I'll have the experience to make decisions with larger amounts of $$. 

I can't tell how much more I know know than when I bought my first lot of shares 2 years ago for $1000 (now worth about only $650 btw...first lesson...NEVER listen to family member's tock tips!) Now I'm up to investing about $10,000 a year with a 25 year investing time frame. Lots of time to learn and you have mech longer than that!

Good luck!


----------



## MARKETWINNER (12 May 2013)

Dear All

Happy day to you!

Sorry I couldn't contribute much to this forum.

Now onwards I would like to contribute my skills and knowledge in the investment world while learning from experienced and intelligent members here.

I am from New Zealand.

Best regards


----------



## Pollywaffle (17 May 2013)

Hi everyone, my name is Ben and The past month of so I've had a random urge to trade stocks on my own. I turn 28 in a couple of weeks time and currently studying primary school teaching at uni.
I already own shares in Telstra and IAG when they floated, and I have shares in Westpac as of about a year ago. They were purchased on my behalf (with my money) and I don't even think about them. I also own some property in Sydney which isn't giving me much of a return because I'm too nice of a landlord and won't increase the rent 
Anyway, I'm looking to invest a little and have a bit of fun. If I do OK, I'll continue. But I'm not expecting to really make any money to be honest.
Currently, I'm keeping an eye on: AZJ, WHC and FKP.

I'll be making some trades soonish when I have more time away from uni and when I decide which online broker to choose. So far, I think it'll be CMC Markets Stockbroking.

That being said, I have ZERO experience trading stock on my own. So I'm taking it very slow.

I also traded and mined some litecoin not too long ago aswell, which was the reason for sparking my interest in stocks.

Cheers!


----------



## Julia (17 May 2013)

Hello Ben, welcome to ASF.
Could you say a little about why on each of AZJ, WHC and FKP?


----------



## Pollywaffle (17 May 2013)

Julia said:


> Hello Ben, welcome to ASF.
> Could you say a little about why on each of AZJ, WHC and FKP?




Thanks for the welcome!

Sure thing, I felt I was waffling on a little too much so I didn't say anything about why I was watching those. 
To be honest, they're all a bit of a gut feeling. AZJ was on the front page of the ASX and said to be on the rise a little. Judging by its past performance, it seems to be steadily rising. It's also quite cheap for me, so I could purchase a good volume of them.
However, with WHC and FKP, they seem to be very risky. I remember reading about them elsewhere and again, judging by their past performance I figured I'd watch them too. I doubt I'd actually invest in them in their current state though. Basically, at the moment I'm just doing hypothetical trades to see if they'd be lucrative at all.

With that being said, I am a complete novice when it comes to stocks. So, feel free to laugh


----------



## burglar (17 May 2013)

Pollywaffle said:


> ... So, feel free to laugh




We are in the beginner's lounge ... no jocularity allowed, deadly serious!


----------



## Julia (17 May 2013)

Pollywaffle said:


> Sure thing, I felt I was waffling on a little too much so I didn't say anything about why I was watching those.
> To be honest, they're all a bit of a gut feeling. AZJ was on the front page of the ASX and said to be on the rise a little. Judging by its past performance, it seems to be steadily rising. It's also quite cheap for me, so I could purchase a good volume of them.



Thanks for explaining.  Looking at the charts of each I can see the attraction in the first two but don't know anything about their fundamentals.


----------



## magnoz (18 May 2013)

Hei everyone...

i just decided to search and scan this topic about the Aussie stocking markets, and try to learn as much as i can, before get involved in this world...

Am a simple man looking for knowledge so i hope no-one get laughting at my simple and basic questions ( jejejeje)..

lets keep on touch mates !!!


----------



## cbc (18 May 2013)

Welcome home magnoz


----------



## mflying (30 May 2013)

Hi

I am just trying learn as much as i can thru this forum.

I am thinking to start with $1000 investment and see where i end up at.

feel free to give suggestion!

My strategy (for time being) is to invest in High yeild share (possibly fully franked)

Thanks


----------



## Hoch86 (2 June 2013)

```
Hi All,

Long time lurker finally joining....

Still haven't actually invested anything in the market yet, been reading up on it for the last couple of years and trying to learn/understand what goes on.

Would describe myself as a value investor.

Cheers and look forward to getting involved!
```


----------



## burglar (3 June 2013)

mflying said:


> ... feel free to give suggestion! ...




Hi mflying & Hoch86,

Welcome to ASF.

My suggestion ... read, read, read!

Start with the best newbie thread by Sir O:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14370


----------



## bullhunter (3 June 2013)

Newby here. 27yo male.  First traded back in 2007. Have only ever had Fully Paid Ordinary Shares.

I am yet to get in on an IPO and want to learn options trading.

Not here to write you my resume or tell u my strategies. I'd rather just be amongst it, try and pick the winners, listen to your opinions and learn.


----------



## Joe Blow (3 June 2013)

A big welcome to all the new ASF members! 

Please don't be afraid to post and contribute to any forum threads that pique your interest. Discussion is the name of the game here, so just jump in and give it a go.

A brief word of advice on getting the most out of ASF.

Always abide by the forum rules. They exist to ensure that ASF remains a constructive and civil community. A good summary of what is expected from all ASF members can be found in this thread: The Five Commandments of Aussie Stock Forums.

Search, search, search. There are almost 20,000 forum threads here at ASF and there are some wonderfully informative, educational and simply enjoyable threads out there just waiting to be found. The regular search (search box above) scans forum thread titles for keyword matches and the advanced search scans the content of all the posts. Find out more about getting the most of the site search function here: Tips on Using ASF's search function.

Be sure to read the Aussie Stock Forums hints and tips! thread, and if you have any questions about how ASF works, feel free to ask them in the ASF 'How do I do it' thread. 
Oh, and be sure to have a read of Sir O's thread, as burglar suggested. Lots of great info to be found in there!

Thanks for being a part of our community. I hope you enjoy the forums!


----------



## richardc50 (19 June 2013)

hi all looks like a great forum, i will be looking forward to reading blogs. to hopfully get insiteful information. i have a small portfolio and hope to continue to grow it. stay bullish.


----------



## WilkensOne (19 June 2013)

richardc50 said:


> hi all looks like a great forum, i will be looking forward to reading blogs. to hopfully get insiteful information. i have a small portfolio and hope to continue to grow it. stay bullish.




Hey richardc50, welcome to the forum!

There are some amazing resources to be found on the site so I would suggest having a dig around, there are also some great investors so enjoy your stay. Also remember, no personal advice will be given 

Wilkens


----------



## kittycriston (20 June 2013)

Hello Everyone

I am newbie here.. I'm from India..and i am here to share my experience with u .... 

Regards 
Kitty


----------



## curiost (22 June 2013)

Hi there, I'm a total noob when it comes to investing on my own. My parents set me up with shares when I was born, which are now worth ~$20K and I reinvest the dividends but that's my out-of-bounds money until I'm older and wiser to do something sensible with it (I'm 25). I have just over $40K in a "high" interest savings account but with the interest rates so low I was wondering whether it would be worth me buying some more shares in another company. I have noooooooooooooooo idea where to start, I was almost going to pay for the Kris Sayce Small Cap Investigator subscription but I'm not convinced its the real deal.

I'm thinking of a small amount of about $1,000 in some sort of promising company to get started on my own. Ahhh the opportunities!


----------



## Julia (22 June 2013)

Welcome to ASF.   This is not advice, yada yada, but if I were  you I'd be devoting considerable time to understanding the factors driving the present global situation with all the risks involved.  Then to educating yourself about how the market works, deciding whether you are disposed toward a fundamental or a technical approach to share selection and management, before putting any real money out there.

The ASX has a quite good education course which you can work through at your own pace.
http://www.asx.com.au/resources/shares-education.htm

Most of the online brokers will also have some education on their websites.


----------



## curiost (22 June 2013)

Thanks for the welcome, I'm going to buy a book this arvo so get myself started. Just which one to choose will be the toughie


----------



## mthc4F (24 June 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am Mas. I'm new comer, have some share trading experience, zero exp of other things, living in Melbourne now, want to setup my first portfolio soon. 
There is a broker called me last night, and yelling 'everything is declining, perfect chance to get some easy money' 

Thanks
Mas


----------



## boofis (24 June 2013)

mthc4F said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am Mas. I'm new comer, have some share trading experience, zero exp of other things, living in Melbourne now, want to setup my first portfolio soon.
> There is a broker called me last night, and yelling 'everything is declining, perfect chance to get some easy money'
> ...




First things first, welcome. Secondly the broker does NOT know everything. Thirdly there is no such thing as easy money  Enjoy the journey


----------



## Julia (24 June 2013)

mthc4F said:


> There is a broker called me last night, and yelling 'everything is declining, perfect chance to get some easy money'
> 
> Thanks
> Mas



"A broker" just called you out of the blue?  You didn't already know him?


----------



## Dr0pB3ar (26 June 2013)

Hi everyone,

Been lurking around for a long time finally thought I would register and get involved. The ASX is something I have looked at on and off for years now, but due to my financially risk averse nature has been dificult for me to dive in to. I think though that it is time for me to take a bit of a "leap of faith" and finally give it a bit of a go.

Look forward to regularly learning new things,

Cheers,


----------



## quando007 (28 June 2013)

hi every one,,, found this site ust last week.

am interested in share trading, and hope to meet like minded ppl..!!


----------



## Joe Blow (28 June 2013)

To all the newcomers: Welcome to ASF! 

I hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## sliMexchange (30 June 2013)

Hi guys!

My name is Brent and I'm currently a student willing to learn how to invest my money. I understand the importance of setting myself up financially for the future, I hope to learn many things from this forum. 


Cheers.


----------



## springhill (30 June 2013)

sliMexchange said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My name is Brent and I'm currently a student willing to learn how to invest my money. I understand the importance of setting myself up financially for the future, I hope to learn many things from this forum.
> 
> ...




Welcome to ASF sliMexchange.

There is no shortage of information here, with the Beginner's Lounge being a great place to start. Many great threads to help get a feel for the place.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=9

Remember, the only stupid question (no matter how simple) is the one left unasked.


----------



## RWTj (1 July 2013)

Hi everyone
My name is William. I am 22 years old this year and I hope that I can get some help understanding Australian tax and accounting system.
So, I hope I can find my best solution here 
Thank you


----------



## bugburner (2 July 2013)

Hi there all
I am new to this site just found it tonight. Hope to learn new information. About to start trading soon. I have been studying trading with *************. I have been having problems getting trend lines into my head. Does anyone know any information about Atlantic Pacific Securities (APSEC) for a trading company?
Any information would be great
Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow (2 July 2013)

Hi bugburner, welcome to Aussie Stock Forums!

You can find a forum thread on Atlantic Pacific Securities (APSEC) here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24425

I have merged the new thread you started with it.


----------



## thebillyboy (4 July 2013)

Hi Everybody!

Great to meet you all, Bill from Perth, long time ivestor, first time poster.

Thought it was time to find a place to bounce ideas off other like minded people.

Getting towards retirement so I like my high yeilding, income producing 'Blue Chips'. Always up for a bit of a punt on the pennies though!  That currency stuff can get stay right away from me!

I look forward to engaging in some good, through provoking conversations.

Bill


----------



## BroxStox (6 July 2013)

Hi all, Brox here... So I'm pretty new to this game, but I'm keen to learn! Would love to get advice from a community of people like minded! I'm 26 from the UK currently living in Australia where i hope to watch my super grow with the help of the stock market!


----------



## gsgurung2010 (25 July 2013)

*About  forums*

Hello, I am newest member from Nepal.


----------



## unibum (25 July 2013)

Hi there 22yr old uni student I find hands on learning better then text books with stock trading. You will all no doubt hear from me again. Thanks.


----------



## DavidC89 (2 August 2013)

Hey guys,

New to stock trading and i have decided to do my research before i jump into the market. The more i learn the more i realise how very little i know and how far i have to go. 

Unfortunatly i have no finace back ground and although I am good with numbers i remember very little of the math I used to study in school believing it would be of no use later in life (how stupid i feel now).

I live at Newstead, Brisbane and would love to have a coffee/meal with with someone who has been in this for a long time and would look at taking on the role of a mentor to a determened 24 year old way out of his depth.

I am currently playing the ASX stock market game under the name DavidCarlton89.


----------



## ROE (2 August 2013)

DavidC89 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New to stock trading and i have decided to do my research before i jump into the market. The more i learn the more i realise how very little i know and how far i have to go.
> 
> ...




There is nothing complex about invest in good business and you dont need more than high school maths
Mostly you can do with simple algebra... mostly I use + - / x and a simple calculator.

Most smart people aren't that good at investing, it all common sense, patient and have strong money foundation
such as compounding principles, a part of all you earn is your to keep etc...

Know these 5 laws and know them well is a good start 
http://www.thesimpledollar.com/2006/12/20/the-richest-man-in-babylon-the-five-laws-of-gold/


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 August 2013)

ROE said:


> There is nothing complex about invest in good business and you dont need more than high school maths
> Mostly you can do with simple algebra... mostly I use + - / x and a simple calculator.
> 
> Most smart people aren't that good at investing, it all common sense, patient and have strong money foundation
> such as compounding principles, a part of all you earn is your to keep etc...




I agree, it doesn't have to be complex.  A guy I know who reads the financial pages regularly (and that's all he does) liquidated almost his entire SMSF at the end of 2007 on the back of what he was reading.  He then re-entered gradually in 2010.  He has smashed the performance of pretty much every fund manager and most PhD quants on the planet with one deft move.  There's many ways to skin a cat.  You don't necessarily have to know your Greeks inside out to win.  But you do have to be observant.


----------



## ROE (2 August 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I agree, it doesn't have to be complex.  A guy I know who reads the financial pages regularly (and that's all he does) liquidated almost his entire SMSF at the end of 2007 on the back of what he was reading.  He then re-entered gradually in 2010.  He has smashed the performance of pretty much every fund manager and most PhD quants on the planet with one deft move.  There's many ways to skin a cat.  You don't necessarily have to know your Greeks inside out to win.  But you do have to be observant.




Day like today I take some skins off the cat .... I come back in when the cat bleed blood


----------



## Julia (2 August 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I agree, it doesn't have to be complex.  A guy I know who reads the financial pages regularly (and that's all he does) liquidated almost his entire SMSF at the end of 2007 on the back of what he was reading.  He then re-entered gradually in 2010.  He has smashed the performance of pretty much every fund manager and most PhD quants on the planet with one deft move.  There's many ways to skin a cat.  You don't necessarily have to know your Greeks inside out to win.  But you do have to be observant.



+1.


----------



## Shaker (5 August 2013)

Hi to all the ASF people out there.

My name is Mark. I have been sifting through these pages for a short while and love the technical content. I have traded before back in the begining of the last decade but was hampered by business and lack of trading capital.

I have read enough books to understand the principles (well that was 13 years ago so re reading now).

My intention is to trade the ASX Mid to Small cap stocks primarily with a MA crossover with Volume parameters. Also like trading ranging stocks with breakouts along with triangle style patterns.

My main weakness is making my Trading Management spreadsheet. I have one or 2 styles but would like something better.

Also i have just bought Amibroker and will decide in next day or 2 on EOD or Real Time.

Anyway, great to be hear talk soon

Mark


----------



## ChaosHedge (8 August 2013)

Hi All,

It's been almost a year since I joined ASF so I figured it's about time I started posting and getting involved in the discussion.  I've had an interest in trading for many years but have not yet opened a live account. I've spent the last 6 months studying these forums and wanted to say thanks to everyone for sharing your experiences & knowledge, the information contained in these pages is priceless for a novice like myself.

After looking at many different trading methods, I've found the style that appeals to me the most is intraday futures trading. I'm currently SIM trading FDAX and CL for a few hours every night and am slowing starting to see some progress. Hopefully I will soon have the consistency to take the plunge into live trading.

Looking forward to the journey ahead.
Cheers!


----------



## Sammey (15 August 2013)

Hello everyone, I have registered with this forum as I would like to ask some specific questions in regards to brokerage firms, initial deposits needed to start a brokerage account and miscellaneous questions.


----------



## springhill (16 August 2013)

Sammey said:


> Hello everyone, I have registered with this forum as I would like to ask some specific questions in regards to brokerage firms, initial deposits needed to start a brokerage account and miscellaneous questions.




Welcome Sammey, check out the Beginner's Lounge here https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=9

This is an excellent thread for newbies.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14370

Some of the questions you seek answers to may already be answered. Try typing 'brokerage' into the Search Box at top of page to help sift through the threads.


----------



## thinkbig74 (27 August 2013)

gday readers

 im new here and to the game.wish me luck.


----------



## BigM (28 August 2013)

*Relieved and Disappointed*

Hey everyone.

As the title of this post suggests I am relieved and somewhat disappointed to discover this forum.

I was very close to dropping a large sum of cash into a company's lap to train me in Forex trading etc. My relief comes from the fact that there is information here on this forum about them and it probably wouldn't be the wisest choice to have done that. (Yes they've changed their name again). So I'm very relieved to have found this forum because it would appear that it has already saved me from making my first mistake in trading. 

My disappointment comes from the fact that I won't be making 400% on my initial investment in the first year as promised by said company. 

Any way glad to be here. I'm an ex business owner who has worked hard for over a decade establishing and growing the business, but have recently sold my little empire because there has to be a smarter way to create income and wealth. I'm here to learn.


----------



## burglar (28 August 2013)

*Re: Relieved and Disappointed*



BigM said:


> ... My disappointment comes from the fact that I won't be making 400% on my initial investment in the first year as promised by said company.  ...




Hi BigM,
Welcome to ASF!

So glad you were disappointed! :

To protect newbies, some of us try hard to expose scams.
There are sufficient traps without them. 



BigM said:


> ... I'm here to learn.




My suggestion ... read, read, read!

Start with the best newbie thread by Sir O:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/for...ad.php?t=14370 


Also hi to thinkbig74,

I wish you luck!


----------



## JaniceDaye55 (30 August 2013)

Hi guys, Janice here (feel free to call me Jane). I'm 36 and living in Melbourne. This is my first time joining a forum so I hope I'm welcome here.


----------



## deviantwonder (3 September 2013)

Hey all!

I'm a new trader with zero trading experience. I'll be reading through all possible tips and tricks when it comes to foreign exchange, so please guide me as I learn more about the market.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 September 2013)

Welcome to all the new ASF members!  Thank you for registering and choosing to be a part of our community!

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.

The following quoted post has some useful tips about making the most of ASF.



Joe Blow said:


> Please don't be afraid to post and contribute to any forum threads that pique your interest. Discussion is the name of the game here, so just jump in and give it a go.
> 
> A brief word of advice on getting the most out of ASF.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy007 (6 September 2013)

Hey All, 

pretty keen to learn and chat some more about trading inside an SMSF.


----------



## koum0006 (10 September 2013)

Hey everyone,

I gave my investment money to a friend with a promise he would double or triple it. He had just got his brokering license and for some reason I thought it would be a strong choice because he was so confident. I ended up $1500 light in the pocket and I figured if I want to lose that kind of money I can do it myself. At least I learnt a valuable lesson about not trusting anyone with your hard earned money. Here to learn and make some moolah.


----------



## xcom77 (11 September 2013)

Hi all. Just looking around..


----------



## springhill (11 September 2013)

koum0006 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I gave my investment money to a friend with a promise he would double or triple it. He had just got his brokering license and for some reason I thought it would be a strong choice because he was so confident. I ended up $1500 light in the pocket and I figured if I want to lose that kind of money I can do it myself. At least I learnt a valuable lesson about not trusting anyone with your hard earned money. Here to learn and make some moolah.




Welcome aboard, you have just learnt a priceless lesson for the fraction of the cost for which many others have paid to learn it!


----------



## koum0006 (12 September 2013)

springhill said:


> Welcome aboard, you have just learnt a priceless lesson for the fraction of the cost for which many others have paid to learn it!




Harsh lesson, couldn't really afford to lose that much.


----------



## tech/a (12 September 2013)

koum0006 said:


> Harsh lesson, couldn't really afford to lose that much.




Id be sus
To lose the total $1500 what ever it was he invested in (I'm Presuming stock) would have had to have been delisted.
Id look into it a little more.


----------



## skyQuake (12 September 2013)

tech/a said:


> Id be sus
> To lose the total $1500 what ever it was he invested in (I'm Presuming stock) would have had to have been delisted.
> Id look into it a little more.




Broking License would prob make him think he's a hotshot. Im willing to bet it was CFDs


----------



## Stivigoba (17 September 2013)

Hi All
I'm a stay at home dad that has been wondering for a while what to do with my self.
Anyway hi have kind of decided to try to get into stocks to earn that extra cash.I have done a hand full of research
and I've ended up pretty keen and interested in it all.So if anyone can help with well basically the steps of what to do i would love it.Thanks


----------



## springhill (17 September 2013)

Stivigoba said:


> Hi All
> I'm a stay at home dad that has been wondering for a while what to do with my self.
> Anyway hi have kind of decided to try to get into stocks to earn that extra cash.I have done a hand full of research
> and I've ended up pretty keen and interested in it all.So if anyone can help with well basically the steps of what to do i would love it.Thanks




Welcome 

The 2 best places to visit first are;

The Beginners Lounge
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/for...isplay.php?f=9

This is an excellent thread for newbies
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/for...ad.php?t=14370


----------



## taggart05 (18 September 2013)

Gday All,

I am very green to the stock market. Have only just finished uni and am trying to now convert my beer money into something worth while. Looking forward to reading the posts and also getting some good advice.

Stewy


----------



## Sound (19 September 2013)

Hi there

I do a bit of stock and CFD trading, looking to expand my knowledge here


----------



## rrayne20009 (21 September 2013)

Im Rrayne and a newbie here at ASF.I am new trader at GDMFX.Anyone here trades with them.Anyway,it's great to be here and hopefully learn some tips from u fellow forumers.


----------



## Kid Dice (26 September 2013)

Hello Everyone

I've been lurking for a few months without posting anything. I thought it was time I said hello. I'm in my mid 20s, very new to investing. I'm building up my savings at the moment, not looking to start investing till some time next year. This will provide me with ample time to come up with an initial plan for investing as currently I don't have one.


----------



## burglar (26 September 2013)

Welcome to ASF, one and all.

You have landed in a good place!


----------



## Que (17 October 2013)

*Newbie*

Help - new to share trading - is today a good day to buy shares considering what has happened in the US overnite.  Can anyone advise.  Thx


----------



## burglar (17 October 2013)

"October. This is one of the peculiarly dangerous months to speculate in stocks. The others are July, January, September, April, November, May, March, June, December, August, and February." Mark Twain


----------



## get better (19 October 2013)

Hi everyone!

Long time reader/lurker, thought it was about time I created an account and contribute where I can. However, I've only recently started investing in the market and am still learning a lot. Looking forward to discussions ahead!


----------



## Joshontilt (21 October 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I'm Josh as my forum name may suggest. I've recently accepted a stockbroking traineeship and am aiming to learn after coming from an Accounting background. 

Thanks


----------



## Julia (21 October 2013)

Hello Josh,  Have you joined a full service broker?  If you feel so inclined, it would be interesting for you to share with us what constitutes your training, how long it takes for you to be considered ready to advise clients etc.


----------



## akb88 (25 October 2013)

Hi guys

My name is Alex and I'm 25.

I work in funds management but only recently started and am currently focused on unlisted asset classes, so my knowledge of the listed markets is extremely limited. My research of listed markets to date has been really interesting (moreso than the unlisted stuff i've been doing). 

Looking forward to getting to know people and having some good discussions.

Cheers,
Alex.


----------



## Yowie73 (1 November 2013)

Hi everyone,

My name is Craig. I've been interested in investing for a while now, and read a few books here and there. That's about as far as I have taken it so far, but I have decided its time to take it to the next level. 

I was amazed, and pleasantly surprised, at the amount of information here. I am looking forward to learning from you all, and getting to know you a bit in the process.

Go easy on me while I learn my way around the world of investing 

Cheers

Craig


----------



## CanOz (1 November 2013)

Yowie73 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Craig. I've been interested in investing for a while now, and read a few books here and there. That's about as far as I have taken it so far, but I have decided its time to take it to the next level.
> 
> ...




Welcome aboard Yowie, enjoy your learnign experience here at ASF, a good place to start is the beginner threads, but you've likely already been there. 

If you think the fundamental investing is your flavot there are some members here like craft, Vesuperia, and McLovin that always seem to know how to value a business.

On the technical side, with strict risk management in mind you'll find others like Tech/A and his sidekick Pav.

Then on the dark side you'll find the prop guys....TH and SKC...Skyquake and a few others..

Some great members here just up for general chat too...but have an in-depth knowledge that they don't show off very often, like Julia.

So enjoy the stay and i hope you are not shy to post right away.


----------



## Yowie73 (2 November 2013)

CanOz said:


> Welcome aboard Yowie, enjoy your learnign experience here at ASF, a good place to start is the beginner threads, but you've likely already been there.
> 
> If you think the fundamental investing is your flavot there are some members here like craft, Vesuperia, and McLovin that always seem to know how to value a business.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the great welcome. 

I'll definitely jump on and ask questions, and join in the conversations where I can. 

I think I have quite a bit of reading ahead of me, though. I am already foreseeing a head explosion in the near future


----------



## burglar (2 November 2013)

Yowie73 said:


> ... I think I have quite a bit of reading ahead of me, though. I am already foreseeing a head explosion in the near future




You are allowed a 5 minute break each hour of reading, to prevent head explosion or similar event.  :


----------



## Yowie73 (2 November 2013)

burglar said:


> You are allowed a 5 minute break each hour of reading, to prevent head explosion or similar event.  :




...


----------



## GetRichOrDieTryn (2 November 2013)

Hi, no name random here.

Right now I know nothing about investing. But I live off the principle, _get rich or trying_.


----------



## CanOz (2 November 2013)

GetRichOrDieTryn said:


> Hi, no name random here.
> 
> Right now I know nothing about investing. But I live off the principle, _*get rich or trying*_.




You need to start being a little more thorough...

But...Welcome aboard none the less!


----------



## kolonel (5 November 2013)

Evening all.

Joined many years ago but never really did anything about it.

Having time on my hand at night, i have decided i would like to get a handle on trading and look to get started by reading up on what i can.  I have some shares (~$6000) sitting there doing very little and thought i would like to see if i could make something of it.

Being very green to all this i can assume i should start be reading through the threads and see what appeals to me to look into.  There seems to be so many different options available it all looks pretty confusing but again, working through the beginner threads should give me some sort of direction.

Have also been using the search function and as pointed out, there is so much information already out there.

Not sure on what books to start with but will look for some recommendations over the course.

Look forward to learning as much as i can.

Rob


----------



## burglar (5 November 2013)

kolonel said:


> ... Not sure on what books to start with ...



Hi kolonel,
Welcome to ASF!

Why not start here:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23221


----------



## jdenhaan (5 November 2013)

Hello all!

My name is John. I have about $100k of hard-earned investment capital, which I am guilty of not having used over the past couple of years. It's time to make my money work!


----------



## gerski (8 November 2013)

Hi to all just a newcomer and hope to add my knowledge about everything here from you.


----------



## leebelisar (9 November 2013)

Good day everyone. Lee here and I am a new trader. I just signed up for a classic account and I'm here to learn more about Forex trading from other members of the community. I don't trade live yet because I'm still trying a demo account. But I've been trading stocks for almost three years now. I hope to enjoy my stay here in the forum. Looking forward to learn from you.


----------



## kolonel (12 November 2013)

burglar said:


> Hi kolonel,
> Welcome to ASF!
> 
> Why not start here:
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23221




Thanks for that burglar, will have a perusal through them.

I also came across some training videos on YouTube that might be worth posting, but not sure of the protocol here (will read over forum rules).  They covered basic trading, terminology etc.  I know these may be a dime a dozen but after watching a sample found them relatively easy to follow.

They also cover Binary Options which i was intrigued with and will get an idea through the search function here to get peoples opinions.  I realise there are some sites that promise the holy grail but from all accounts, that comes with hard work and study.

Firstly want to get my head around understanding it all first.

Regards
Rob


----------



## diana yes (13 November 2013)

I want to say Hi to all of you!I'm Diana from Philippines and i'm new to forex.I hope to gain ideas from you all.


----------



## gerski (14 November 2013)

diana yes said:


> I want to say Hi to all of you!I'm Diana from Philippines and i'm new to forex.I hope to gain ideas from you all.




Hi diana yes and welcome to this forum.I am from the Philippines also and happy that i find a kababayan here.May we enjoy our stay here.


----------



## graceb (14 November 2013)

diana yes said:


> I want to say Hi to all of you!I'm Diana from Philippines and i'm new to forex.I hope to gain ideas from you all.




Hello dianayes so glad that i have a kababayan at this forum.Hope we both have a fruitful stay here.


----------



## eager to learn (15 November 2013)

Hi All

I am Aster, joined ASF in March 2013. I was doing research on SMSF and tumbled across this great forum site.
I learned and benefited a lot, in particular from the Medium to Long Term Investment sections.  Thank you all guys for your great contribution.


----------



## egcbrowning (15 November 2013)

Hello everyone! Newbie here. Let me introduce myself.. My name is Erin. I'm 36 years old and a Finance Consultant for 3 years. You can send me a message if you have questions about stock, investments or share something about yourself. Hoping to meet new friends here.


----------



## egcbrowning (15 November 2013)

Joshontilt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm Josh as my forum name may suggest. I've recently accepted a stockbroking traineeship and am aiming to learn after coming from an Accounting background.
> 
> Thanks




Hi Josh! Congrats being a stockbroking trainee. I'm also a newbie here and you can message me whenever you have questions about stocks. I'm also willing to learn more about the industry that's why I joined this forum to read others opinion and experiences. Have a great day!


----------



## leebelisar (17 November 2013)

egcbrowning said:


> Hello everyone! Newbie here. Let me introduce myself.. My name is Erin. I'm 36 years old and a Finance Consultant for 3 years. You can send me a message if you have questions about stock, investments or share something about yourself. Hoping to meet new friends here.




Hi Erin. It's nice to meet you here. Looking forward to learn more from you.


----------



## conscientousinv (22 November 2013)

Hey,

Name ConscientousInv(because that's what I plan to be) but real name Dan if you're wondering

Heard about this through many recommendations, am relatively new to the Stockmarket game so am looking forward to reading the many words of wisdom from people more knowledgable than I!


----------



## leebelisar (23 November 2013)

conscientousinv said:


> Hey,
> 
> Name ConscientousInv(because that's what I plan to be) but real name Dan if you're wondering
> 
> Heard about this through many recommendations, am relatively new to the Stockmarket game so am looking forward to reading the many words of wisdom from people more knowledgable than I!




Hi Dan. Welcome to the community. I've been trading stocks for more than three years. But now, I am trying the Forex market. Cheers. Good luck to you.


----------



## stadyn (3 December 2013)

Hello everyone, Peter here.

I'm very new to investment. I hope to learn more and share the knowledge if I could.

Thanks


----------



## leebelisar (5 December 2013)

stadyn said:


> Hello everyone, Peter here.
> 
> I'm very new to investment. I hope to learn more and share the knowledge if I could.
> 
> Thanks




Hello Peter. Welcome to the community. You can to the right place. You can definitely learn more from here. hope we can learn from each other.


----------



## mikepowers (5 December 2013)

Hello aussies,


I am new to trading, and this thread inspire me a lot. Why i love trading is the challenge and nature of work. I hope that some of you will guide me to become a successful trader.


----------



## burglar (5 December 2013)

mikepowers said:


> ... I hope that some of you will guide me to become a successful trader.




Hello mikepowers,
Welcome to ASF

I see you hope that some of us will guide you to become a successful trader!!
So will you be off to the religious thread? :

Just joking ...

Have a look around,
search for your favourite topics, 
plenty to read here!


----------



## leebelisar (6 December 2013)

mikepowers said:


> Hello aussies,
> 
> 
> I am new to trading, and this thread inspire me a lot. Why i love trading is the challenge and nature of work. I hope that some of you will guide me to become a successful trader.




Hello Mike. Welcome to the community. Like you, I am also inspired by this thread. There are so much to be learned here. Good luck on your trading career.


----------



## leebelisar (6 December 2013)

burglar said:


> Hello mikepowers,
> Welcome to ASF
> 
> I see you hope that some of us will guide you to become a successful trader!!
> ...




Religious thread. That would be great.  Anyway, you are right, there are plenty to read here. So much information to be learned.


----------



## burglar (6 December 2013)

leebelisar said:


> Religious thread. That would be great.  Anyway, you are right, there are plenty to read here. So much information to be learned.




Two huge problems in learning here:

1.) If you read the post and then read the quotes in following posts you are reading it twice (or more).


2.) When you read posts you have to be aware, what is fact, and what is opinion.

Apart from that, I truly enjoy my time in ASF


----------



## leebelisar (6 December 2013)

burglar said:


> Two huge problems in learning here:
> 
> 1.) If you read the post and then read the quotes in following posts you are reading it twice (or more).
> 
> ...




On my part, I do not see any problem reading the post and the quotes. I am actually doing that because I like it. I am learning from every post that is being made here. I am just being skeptical to some so I can find out which one is fact and which one is opinion, as per your statement. And like you, I am enjoying my time here too.


----------



## Esplin (7 December 2013)

Hi All, just started trading a few weeks ago and stumbled on this forum. Looking to learn from the masters here


----------



## DrEric (9 December 2013)

Hey all,

Im new! looking to learn as much as I can. Just set up an SMSF so will be doing the majority of my trading inside my smsf. 

Stoked I found this forum!


----------



## leebelisar (16 December 2013)

Esplin said:


> Hi All, just started trading a few weeks ago and stumbled on this forum. Looking to learn from the masters here



Hello there. Welcome to the community. There are so much to be read and learned here. Hope you'll enjoy your stay here.


----------



## leebelisar (16 December 2013)

DrEric said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Im new! looking to learn as much as I can. Just set up an SMSF so will be doing the majority of my trading inside my smsf.
> 
> Stoked I found this forum!




Good luck to your learning endeavors. Cheers. Hope we can learn from each other.


----------



## HappyCamper (19 December 2013)

Gday,
Good Camper here

New here and suspect I wont be posting that much in the interim as I learn. I know nothing lolol. I have no idea how to research a company and or make an assement if a stock will move, I will be trolling this forum to gain knowledg but my trades will mainly be thrugh "Wise-Owl" and based on there tachincal analysis.


----------



## troyh (1 January 2014)

G'day all, 

24 yo, fairly new to share trading trying to get a better grasp on how to manage my money for the future, self managed super, a diverse portfolio ect... recently sold a house so it's time to start moving.

I have been investing in mining related shares with some success during the last year, Now trying to learn about other areas. So if anyone has any hot tips hit me! Forum looks good a lot of knowledge here hats off to admin.  

Cheers

Th


----------



## Valued (1 January 2014)

troyh said:


> G'day all,
> 
> 24 yo, fairly new to share trading trying to get a better grasp on how to manage my money for the future, self managed super, a diverse portfolio ect... recently sold a house so it's time to start moving.
> 
> ...




The biggest tip anyone can give you is to not follow tips. Think for yourself. Have the courage to learn and to think differently. You learn by losing money. You rarely learn anything by winning.


----------



## Bond girl (4 January 2014)

Hello all, it's nice to be back reading about this stuff.  I have gotten back into trading after having two kids In Quick succession....my first was in the midst of the GFC, breast feeding and dealing with margin calls is no fun, let me tell you! 

Let's hope my approach is a little more  successful this time, and that I've learnt something from those dark days! 

I have kept a bunch of shares for years so will be using this forum to try and figure out what to do. Also looking to expand my portfolio  a bit, and hoping to use this as one of my reference  points.  Cheers


----------



## tech/a (4 January 2014)

Bond girl said:


> Hello all, it's nice to be back reading about this stuff.  I have gotten back into trading after having two kids In Quick succession....my first was in the midst of the GFC, breast feeding and dealing with margin calls is no fun, let me tell you!
> 
> Let's hope my approach is a little more  successful this time, and that I've learnt something from those dark days!
> 
> I have kept a bunch of shares for years so will be using this forum to try and figure out what to do. Also looking to expand my portfolio  a bit, and hoping to use this as one of my reference  points.  Cheers




Trader Girl
That you??


----------



## Bond girl (5 January 2014)

tech/a said:


> Trader Girl
> That you??




Nope


----------



## qldfrog (5 January 2014)

well welcome anyway
I found this forum very educational and learnt a lot
Hope you will have the same positive experience


----------



## Joe Blow (6 January 2014)

Welcome to all our new ASF members! 

Here are a few words of wisdom from a previous post:



Joe Blow said:


> A brief word of advice on getting the most out of ASF.
> 
> Always abide by the forum rules. They exist to ensure that ASF remains a constructive and civil community. A good summary of what is expected from all ASF members can be found in this thread: The Five Commandments of Aussie Stock Forums.
> 
> ...




Thank you all for being a part of our community. I sincerely hope you enjoy the forums!


----------



## sirnick (9 January 2014)

Hi everyone,

My name is Nick (if you hadn't guessed...), I'm new to trading and this site (any trading site, actually). I have been interested for 5 or 6 years, but couldn't do anything due to my (now ex-) partner. I intend to absorb lots of information and wisdom first, then do some shadow trades, then perhaps put some real money in when I feel ready enough. Was in Oz, now in NZ. Please try not to hold that against me, the sheep are really alluring, what can I say?


----------



## MARKETWINNER (9 January 2014)

sirnick said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Nick (if you hadn't guessed...), I'm new to trading and this site (any trading site, actually). I have been interested for 5 or 6 years, but couldn't do anything due to my (now ex-) partner. I intend to absorb lots of information and wisdom first, then do some shadow trades, then perhaps put some real money in when I feel ready enough. Was in Oz, now in NZ. Please try not to hold that against me, the sheep are really alluring, what can I say?




Nick you can learn both Markets. Try to learn one by one. You can start with few sectors. May be you are good at resources, food or banking. So you know the subject. Try to learn as much as possible. Even if you go to library you can find out some books on stock markets. You can buy some books too. Remember no body is 100% perfect. Even experts make mistakes in markets. If you need I can go through my computer and can send your some links so that you can read. In every sector there are risks and returns. On Google you can do wonders. Type on the Google what you want to learn. Once you know the subject you can slowly and gradually buy stocks. So you will have good knowledge later and thereafter you will become expert. All the best!


----------



## Steve123 (13 January 2014)

Hi my name is Steve and I am a complete newbie to the stock market.

I have bought and listened to a couple of podcasts from audible and I am trying to learn as much as I can about long term stock investments. I live in hobart, is anybody aware of any local share market groups down here in Tassie?

Thanks for reading and have a great day

Cheers
Steve


----------



## jok3r (14 January 2014)

Hi All,

My name is Joey.
Decided to register an account with an online broker, and wanting to learn how to trade (hopefully successfully) as I want to be a bit more adventurous than placing all my cash in a ING savings account.

My aim is to dip my toes into the ASX and hopefully adventure into international shares, once i start to get a feel of things.
Does anyone recommend any books, podcast, and/or other materials for a newbie (ill search the forums once i get home)

Thanks for reading!
Joey


----------



## springhill (15 January 2014)

jok3r said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Joey.
> Decided to register an account with an online broker, and wanting to learn how to trade (hopefully successfully) as I want to be a bit more adventurous than placing all my cash in a ING savings account.
> ...




Take a look at this thread.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23221&highlight=Books

The search box in the top right will be your best friend on ASF, all I typed in was 'books' and numerous threads popped up, with this being the best of them.


----------



## yojzl (15 January 2014)

Very new here too, hoping to get advice from here, 21 years old and a student nurse with have no background in stock shares what so ever. 
Any advice in stock shares for a beginner?!


----------



## clipper (16 January 2014)

Hi guys, I'm from Sydney and still a newbie at trading. As part of my new year's resolution , I hope to learn about trading, sign up to a broker and click away on my first trade. Looking forward on this forum, cheers!


----------



## Miccos (29 January 2014)

Hi, 

I am totally new to share trading and my first goal is to find an online broker.

Just wondering if any body could suggest online brokers that include the following?:

1. A reputable company
2. Provide a good set of software tools to use (practice), software which I can grow into over time.
3. Where I am in control (not dealing with a broker)
4. Commissions $5-$10 to buy and $5-$10 to sell.
5. Open balance required is $3000 AUD or less.
6. Can trade an invest in US market
7. Trading is not required immediately (perhaps 30 days).

I am going to stick with blue chip stocks initially and trade using candle stick chart.

I am currently taking part in Robert Kiyosakis rich dad coaching program and shares is one of the investment strategies I would like to learn now. 

My coach suggested I consider the above points 1-7 when searching for a online broker (although he used the term discount broker). He trades daily, though he is not familiar with the online brokers in Australia,
he suggested I look at Tradeolosity (which I did and they seem ok) based on information from one of his previous Australian students.

The issue I had with Tradeolosity is I just could not open a demo account?, I will email them and find out why.

Hope this makes sense, my apologies if some of the terminology is incorrect.

Thank you for reading this


----------



## Buckfont (29 January 2014)

Welcome miccos. There is lots of info here on ASF. It takes a while to sort out all the threads and all the reading needed, but nothing comes easy in life. This link will possibly help but don't expect any easy answers without your own input and effort.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

All the best in your search.


----------



## Miccos (30 January 2014)

Buckfont said:


> Welcome miccos. There is lots of info here on ASF. It takes a while to sort out all the threads and all the reading needed, but nothing comes easy in life. This link will possibly help but don't expect any easy answers without your own input and effort.
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25
> 
> All the best in your search.




Thank you Buckfont

I agree, little effort brings little reward.

I very happy to receive a wise reply!

Now for some more reading


----------



## da5965 (1 February 2014)

Hi,
I'm 18 and am in my second year of university. I'm studying finance/mathematics and am interested in opening up a trading account for the ASX.
Would anyone be able to suggestion what account i should open with and what software to use as a beginnner?
I'm trading $2000


----------



## rienoh (3 February 2014)

Hey guys, 

New here and hoping to learn from you 

Thanks


----------



## lachlanp (4 February 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm Lachlan, 17 years old

I'm currently studying in high school and undertaking a Diploma of Business ( which will be completed when I finish year 12) , after high school I plan on going to university to achieve my degree perhaps higher. 
A goal of mine is to own or work in a Hedge Fund as a top paid employee I know this requires a lot of work, luck and is a stressful job but I feel as though working in a hedge fund would provide me with am excellent income to support my luxuries  

I am currently trying to find an internship in an Australian Hedge fund to see what it is like and have a head start.


----------



## burglar (4 February 2014)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to all our new ASF members!  ...




And be sure to have a read of Sir O's thread, https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14370


----------



## jaydan (7 February 2014)

*Hi there, I am a beginner trader*

Hi everyone,

My name is Filippa and I am interested in Forex.

Actually I don’t have a real account because I find the risk quite high when you are a ‘beginner’ so I am testing if I am good enough on an online competition.

I would like to have some advices from other beginners.

Hope to hear from you soon!

Bye for now
jaydan


----------



## joannesmith (11 February 2014)

Hello!

My name is Joanne Smith and I'm new here in aussiestockforums. I'am currently working as a finance consultant in Melbourne. I do hope I could contribute to this community and at the same time to learn new things around. 

Feel free to contact me if you have any questions. By the way, I would like to say my gratitude for letting me in your community. I'll be more than willing to help in the best way I possibly can.

Cheers,

Joanne


----------



## pinkboy (14 February 2014)

Thought I would bite the bullet and join the ranks.

Hi, My name is Adrian and I'm 30.

I guess I have been investing 10+ years.  Bought my first property in 2003 and been bumbling along purchasing more and mid last year paid off our dream PPOR we built in 2011.

I am now in a position where I can put in our 'mortgage payment' component of our income into diversifying into a share portfolio.  Our other properties are putting cash in our pocket also, which has enabled us to get to this point, so I will divert these funds into this also.

I am no stranger to controlled risk, having started my own business at age 22 and currently continuing to manage the operation.  Generally I have quite a lot of time on my hands as my business has some core customers which continue to keep us going, and growing with every new customer coming on board.

I have a broad strategy in mind with my approach to share investing.  This is built on my personal appetite for controlled risk, research, much reading and my overall investing strategy I currently have in place.  Most funds will be used to buy undervalued and/or to hold for steady (and dividend) growth.  I will also allow myself some funds to speculate/play with.

ASF has been a plethora of information, along with a few other forums.  I also hope to contribute and in time you will start to see some of my dry humour ensue, so getting in early with that one.

pinkboy


----------



## zerahwhite (14 February 2014)

*Welcome a newbie here*

Hi, I'm Zerah White from Melbourne.

I'm learning from this forum so far. Anyone from South Melbourne here?

Cheers!


----------



## HappyCamper (19 February 2014)

*Introduction*

Hi Been lurking in/out of here for a few months now.

I recently started to trade with some success (Some not).

I have a question which I,m guessing will receive lots of different answers.

Most post on this forum and others say "Do you own reseach"


My question is what/how do people research? What are you looking for?


----------



## chantash (19 February 2014)

Hi I am Maria and currently live near Brisbane, but I am from the UK.

I started trading in 2008 with some success but then I stopped for a while. My daughter has just started prep so I am now ready to start again but my old system doesn't seem to want to work anymore!! 

I will ask this question somewhere else too, but wondered which pairings you choose living in Australia. I used to trade EUR/USD but I am currently testing JPY and AUD pairings.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## burglar (19 February 2014)

Hello all,
and welcome to ASF!



joannesmith said:


> Hello! ...






pinkboy said:


> ... I also hope to contribute and in time you will start to see some of my dry humour ensue, so getting in early with that one ...




Forewarned! :



zerahwhite said:


> Hi, I'm Zerah White ...






HappyCamper said:


> ... My question is what/how do people research? What are you looking for?




Be sure to have a read of Sir O's thread, Newbie Lessons - All your questions answered:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14370



chantash said:


> Hi I am Maria ...


----------



## begin (26 February 2014)

Hi All, I am Linda from Sydney! I am brand new with stock market, heaps to learn...Haven't buy anything yet, and actually don't know how to as yet. Wish I can learn what I need to know from this forum!


----------



## ASTA (27 February 2014)

Gary in Sydney
Director of the Australian School of Technical Analysis.
From a product engineering background in Melbourne, I took an interest in Technical Analysis from the late 1990's leading into the Diploma work with FINSIA in 2003. On completion of this work accreditation from the International Federation of Technical Analysts was obtained. Followed by RG146 compliance with ASIC. From working with Melbourne based Gryphon Learning conducting 2 day workshops on Technical Analysis around Australia for 4 years, I moved to Sydney at the invitation of Alpine Asset Management in late 2007, here I obtained ADA 1&2 compliance in Securities and Derivatives. From Alphine Asset a position was gained at Macquarie Bank as a Private client advisor in June 2008 thru the GFC, I remained with Macquarie for 2 years, from there I went to RBS Morgans for 2 years then followed by Wilson HTM. Past associations include Vice president of the Australian Technical analysts association and writing the Technical Analysis for Marcus Padley 2006 – 2008. Original guest on Your money Your Call. 

Technical Analysis is a passion. And the learning never ends. 

Now trading Futures and CFD's from home because its more fun.


----------



## jrushmore (16 March 2014)

I'm Jackson Rushmore, I'm from Sydney but I move around a lot and have citizenship in New Zealand.
I recently looked into stock exchange as I found it to be an intriguing system.

I hope to learn a lot here and advance my knowledge through discussion.

Thanks.


----------



## ProtonEnergy (16 March 2014)

Hi everyone I'm Nathan.  I'm a scientist with a PhD so I understand numbers, charts, trends and statistics, but have neglected investing for too long, so I'm a bit of a later starter to this game.  My situation is interesting, I've been offered a great career position o/s and the bonus is that the income is excellent and tax free.  So it is a great opportunity to take advantage of being a non-resident of Australia for tax purposes for a good 5-7yrs and get started with investing properly.

I understand the tax implications of negative gearing property for expats, however, share trading has obvious advantages over property investing for someone living o/s ie: not having to physically inspect property and go through the whole negotiation/settlement process.  Something I'm interested in learning about though are strategies that I could use which will develop accumulation of tax credits as I would for negatively geared property.  Margin lending of course springs to mind.

My basic strategy to begin with shall be simply to plough monthly income into a relatively safe stock such as a listed investment company, but thereafter I'm interested in implementing a conditional trading strategy.  $15 per trade for conditional, Commsec seems totally inappropriate compared to either Bell Direct or CMC markets which offer free conditional trades. 

If anyone has some (*updated) advice regarding Bell Direct and CMC markets please let me know.
*I read other threads on this topic and they seem a bit outdated.  Some current feedback would be great


----------



## Steve01 (16 March 2014)

Hi, I have been using CMC for trading within my SMSF. So far they have been v/good, excellent phone support if needed, good website and their mobile sites are good and easy to view and use, no complaints from my perspective. I moved over from Commsec purely on costs and CMC so far have been just as good but cheaper.


----------



## ProtonEnergy (17 March 2014)

Steve01 said:


> Hi, I have been using CMC for trading within my SMSF. So far they have been v/good, excellent phone support if needed, good website and their mobile sites are good and easy to view and use, no complaints from my perspective. I moved over from Commsec purely on costs and CMC so far have been just as good but cheaper.



Thanks Steve!  Good quality specific feedback from real users is so important and the more the better.  I've read so many different opinions about the same thing (eg: this broker or that broker etc etc) so the _weight of evidence_ starts to become relevant.


----------



## prawn_86 (17 March 2014)

ProtonEnergy said:


> If anyone has some (*updated) advice regarding Bell Direct and CMC markets please let me know.
> *I read other threads on this topic and they seem a bit outdated.  Some current feedback would be great




If you are serious about short term trading use a broker like IB. CFDs will kill you in the long run.

If you want long term, then just buy direct through a broker, dont worry about the CFDs as leverage can be a disaster for newbies


----------



## Faramir (24 March 2014)

Hi everyone. My name is Kevin. I feel so naive about shares. I made my first share purchase about 2 weeks ago. Despite those shares falling after my purchase, I am sure that I made the correct decision in the long term.

I regret not learning about investing in my twenties during '90s. Made lots of mistakes with money and suffered unemployment for a while. I am struggling to find time to read about investing. Maybe this is why I joined this forum.

Unlike many people in this forum, I earn very little but I have saved a little for investing. I have roughly $25,000 to invest. It took me a long time to save this. I still some 'emergency cash' which I will not use for investing. I am looking at a few promising shares but everything seems too expensive. I regret not doing this last year but I was dealing with personal issues back then. Thank you in advance for saying hello.


----------



## springhill (25 March 2014)

Faramir said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Kevin. I feel so naive about shares. I made my first share purchase about 2 weeks ago. Despite those shares falling after my purchase, I am sure that I made the correct decision in the long term.
> 
> I regret not learning about investing in my twenties during '90s. Made lots of mistakes with money and suffered unemployment for a while. I am struggling to find time to read about investing. Maybe this is why I joined this forum.
> 
> Unlike many people in this forum, I earn very little but I have saved a little for investing. I have roughly $25,000 to invest. It took me a long time to save this. I still some 'emergency cash' which I will not use for investing. I am looking at a few promising shares but everything seems too expensive. I regret not doing this last year but I was dealing with personal issues back then. Thank you in advance for saying hello.




Welcome to ASF, I wish you the greatest of success in the future, both personally & financially.

Just a couple of points, if I may.

1. Feelings of naietity when considering your first stock purchases are a natural emotion to have, this feeling may linger for a few years yet. Trading/investing in stocks is a continual process of learning whether you have been doing it for 5 years or 50.

2. If you have any other outstanding debt, retire that with the $25k first before you even consider inbvesting.

3. It is important that you find/make the time to read about investing and how you would like to approach the situation. There is an old saying "If you complete just 1 hours research on a particular stock, you will know more about it than 99% of the people invested in it at any given time".

4. One of the best things you can do is take all preconceived notions that most posters on stock forums either;
- Earn a lot
- Have a lot saved up to invest
- Are successful traders/investers
Don't ever forget that in the most part you are dealing with anonymous individuals here. Over time, you will learn who are the regulars/highly experienced/helpful/rude/BS artists/genuine/rampers/fake etc etc
ASF is generally an excellent community to be a part of, you have chosen wisely to join this one.

5. Congratulations on the $25K that you have saved, it sounds like it has taken you a while to accrue this money. Invest it in the same way that you have accumulated it ----> CAREFULLY

6. Ask questions. That is what ASF is here for. If you are considering an individual stock for purchase, look it up on this forum and read the thread from start to finish to gather as much information as possible. Cross reference what has been said with a price chart to see if the comments line up with share price activity. This will give you a good insight into how stock commentary can be posted with truthfulness & the intention to inform/assist others, conversely it can also show you how desperate people losing a great deal of money will say anything & everything to attempt to entice others to buy a particular stock that they own, aka ramping.

7. Take your time. Learn, learn, learn & then learn some more. As long as you are working on formulating a plan that preserves your hard earned capital whilst researching some carefully selected stocks - you will not wake up tomorrow wondering where your $25k went.

8. The stock market will be here tomorrow, next week & next year. You are not missing out on anything that won't replicate itself in another stock at some stage into the future. You just need to learn to await & recognise that opportunity when it represents itself down the track.

If I may ask, do you have a figure and/or timeframe in mind of what value you would like your $25k to be?


----------



## cultstatus (6 April 2014)

Hello my name is Sheena I am in my mid 20s and looking to invest in shares for the first time. 

I have made some bad financial decisions (accumulating bad debt) and learnt some tough lessons over the past decade. I am excited to begin my journey into a more secure financial situation and look forward to learning a lot from everyone who contributes to this forum. 

Thank you


----------



## CanOz (6 April 2014)

cultstatus said:


> Hello my name is Sheena I am in my mid 20s and looking to invest in shares for the first time.
> 
> I have made some bad financial decisions (accumulating bad debt) and learnt some tough lessons over the past decade. I am excited to begin my journey into a more secure financial situation and look forward to learning a lot from everyone who contributes to this forum.
> 
> Thank you




Hi Sheena, Welcome aboard!

I made a few bad decisions when i was your age as well. Lots of credit card debt was the biggest mistake. I got out of it by consolidating the debt. I got lucky in that a Citi bank sales guy caught me in the airport one time and i signed up for a very low interest credit card and transferred all of my debt to it from the other cards. I started paying that down, when i was doe i cancelled it and got the lowest interest card i could and payed it off every month, careful i didn't spend over my budget....

Budgeting - make a budget and stick to it. 

Good luck in your investing education!


----------



## susie19 (16 April 2014)

springhill said:


> Welcome to ASF, I wish you the greatest of success in the future, both personally & financially.
> 
> Just a couple of points, if I may.
> 
> ...






Faramir said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Kevin. I feel so naive about shares. I made my first share purchase about 2 weeks ago. Despite those shares falling after my purchase, I am sure that I made the correct decision in the long term.
> 
> I regret not learning about investing in my twenties during '90s. Made lots of mistakes with money and suffered unemployment for a while. I am struggling to find time to read about investing. Maybe this is why I joined this forum.
> 
> Unlike many people in this forum, I earn very little but I have saved a little for investing. I have roughly $25,000 to invest. It took me a long time to save this. I still some 'emergency cash' which I will not use for investing. I am looking at a few promising shares but everything seems too expensive. I regret not doing this last year but I was dealing with personal issues back then. Thank you in advance for saying hello.



Hi Kevin/Faramir (and everyone) - I just want to say that firstly, I am new to this business also, but have done a lot of reading prep, trawling libraries and the net, and this year I have the time to take it to the next step. Kevin, I want to say "Good and happy trading" and I hope that it all works for you (for us!) 

The massive amount of reading that I have done makes me think that I won't have to fork out megabucks for a mentoring course (whoops, there goes the trading account!) - it also makes me think that Springhill has some very good points to take in - for me and for you. So....."what he said" !!!

I certainly have the feeling that I don't need to rush (tho my 30day free trial with Amibroker may have been downloaded to soon for me to get full benefit) - but the market isn't going to go away. So....softly softly (but knowing when the time is starting to turn into procrastination!) 
Again, good and happy trading to you (and everyone) 
Kind regards, 
Sue


----------



## nomore4s (16 April 2014)

susie19 said:


> Hi Kevin/Faramir (and everyone) - I just want to say that firstly, I am new to this business also, but have done a lot of reading prep, trawling libraries and the net, and this year I have the time to take it to the next step. Kevin, I want to say "Good and happy trading" and I hope that it all works for you (for us!)
> 
> The massive amount of reading that I have done makes me think that I won't have to fork out megabucks for a mentoring course (whoops, there goes the trading account!) - it also makes me think that Springhill has some very good points to take in - for me and for you. So....."what he said" !!!
> 
> ...




Welcome to the forum to all the new posters.

The advice I wish I had been given and followed before putting a cent into the market was:

Know what you want to achieve out of the market and have a solid plan to help achieve your goals.
- Do you want to invest or trade?
- What return are you looking for over what timeframe?
- Understand the methods needed to be successful and the risks associated with the way you plan to trade/invest.
- Have a solid understanding of how you will react to a bad entry price and what actions you will take when this does happen.
- Take your time.
And most importantly understanding the market is the key to being successful. Knowing when to put money into the market and when to sit on the sidelines or change your methods is extremely important and an underestimated part of trading/investing imo.

Good luck


----------



## CashflowOz (15 May 2014)

Hi all,

My name is Dwight and i've been trading on and off for about 10 years.
The times I've actually made a profit have been when I've stuck to the very basics and used a bit of common sense.
ie. bought when the market was going up and then sold!

I have tried other more exotic strategies but have failed each time - eg basic options trading, Spreads, Covered Calls etc. I find these strategies require a lot more time and ought to be approached warily. I haven't given up entirely and will post accordingly if I find somehting that actually works for me.

Cheers.


----------



## Garrett (23 May 2014)

*Hi everyone*

Hi everyone

I am Garrett, from Brisbane.

Just getting interested in the stock market.

Over the past couple of months I have read the "Dummies" guide and Montgomery's "Value.able".

Signed up a Commsec account and ready to go. 

Am a member of a couple of other non-shares related forums and look forward to getting to know a few of you.

cheers
Garrett.


----------



## CMM (25 May 2014)

Hi everyone

I want to take a bit more control of my financial future and part of that will I hope involve investing. I've started doing some reading and I think my personal outlook corresponds with long term investing school of thought (though that may be because I don't really know a lot about technical analysis - I have been ploughing through the Newbies thread, which has been very informative, but I'm not sure I would have the time or technical skills to be able to invest in this way).

I haven't actually bought anything yet. Just building up the courage... 

CMM


----------



## Tl9998 (21 June 2014)

*New here*

Hi everybody,

My name is Tyler and I'm 23 years old.
I am obsessed with finance and spend most of my time
reading about investing or reading business day.
I don't invest in the stock market but am looking to get
going with ETFs and LICs. I currently invest in mortgages and loans,
as well as savings.
I guess I'm looking to join in on conversations and make new
connections.
I hope to hear from you soon!
Thanks!

Tyler


----------



## WesP (27 June 2014)

Hi Every body 

New to this forum, thought I’d give it a try. Hope to can learn a few things and maybe even contribute along the way

Cheers, Wes


----------



## burglar (27 June 2014)

WesP said:


> Hi Every body 
> 
> New to this forum, thought I’d give it a try. Hope to can learn a few things and maybe even contribute along the way
> 
> Cheers, Wes






Tl9998 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> My name is Tyler and I'm 23 years old.
> I am obsessed with finance and spend most of my time
> reading about investing or reading business day ...






CMM said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I want to take a bit more control of my financial future ...






Garrett said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am Garrett, from Brisbane ...




Hi One and All,

Welcome to ASF!

It's a great place to learn  ... and debate!

I love this place!
I accidently fell into ASF whilst completely demoralised and ready to quit.


----------



## LionTurtle (29 June 2014)

Hello friends


----------



## s27049 (3 July 2014)

Hi, all

My name is Settha from Melbourne.
Just start reading Barefoot forum and search the internet then i found this forum, it's very helpful and want to start trading.


----------



## Lynchy (4 July 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm Aaron and i'm 22 years old. I have been right into investing for the last year and a bit now, read a few books and spent countless hours in front of the laptop. My aim like everyone's is to be financially secure, and to learn as much as I can about the stock market.
I have recently placed my first trade and have my eyes on a few others in the near future. I look forward to getting to know you all!

Happy Trading!


----------



## Pirate60 (23 July 2014)

Hi all,

Very much a beginner.  I have spent the last 12 months getting our finances into some sort of shape, plugging the leaks and generally getting a dependable 'fire and forget' family budget together.

Currently using savings to pay down the mortgage (4.62%) and into a savings account @ 4.11%.

Looking to get a bit more performance out of the savings so I am reading everything I can get my hands on.

The sheer volume of information (and the relative density thereof) is pretty overwhelming, I will ploughing away for quite some time before I pull the trigger and lay down some cash I think.

Cheers

P60


----------



## Mickosea (17 August 2014)

Hi everyone!

My name is Michael and I live in Brisbane. I'm currently 23 and looking at getting into the market within the next year or so, trying to amass a decent amount of starting capital + knowledge so I can go in with some confidence and security. 

Presently i'm reading 'Guppy Trading' by Daryl Guppy whilst I wait for Nick Radge's 'Adaptive Analysis' to arrive in the post.. I also have Graham and Dodd's 'Security Analysis' on my to-read list. 

Any further recommendations/ education would be much appreciated!

Thanks heaps


Michael


----------



## burglar (18 August 2014)

Hello all,
and welcome to ASF!


Be sure to have a read of Sir O's thread, Newbie Lessons - All your questions answered:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14370


----------



## The Tradesman (18 August 2014)

Hi all,

I am 21 yrs old with an extreme interest in the share market, I have a read a couple of books and just recently dipped my toes into the market. Eager to learn as much as possible from the experienced traders out there. Looking forward to discussing the market with people who also are right into their finance.

Cheers,


----------



## robhardy (19 August 2014)

Hi all,

I'm Rob from Sydney. I'm very interested in learning more about how the stockmarket works!


----------



## Koko (22 August 2014)

Hi everyone!

I'm Koko and a beginner from Sydney.
I haven't trade shares yet but have been playing the Sharemarket game from this month.
Hoping I will get some idea of the market and I would love to trade once I feel comfortable with it.

Wish good luck to everyone~! 

Koko


----------



## tradezy (31 August 2014)

Hello,

I am starting out in quantitative trading. I have recently started  using Amibroker, and have just got over the beginners stage..... just barely! My next challenge is to start Looping. ...... scary... I would appreciate any guidance in regards to Looping, IIf statements etc.

I have been reading this forum and I think it is excellent!!

I have just decided to post my first post today.

Regards,

Tradezy


----------



## burglar (31 August 2014)

Hello to The Tradesman, robhardy, Koko & tradezy


and welcome to ASF!


Be sure to have a read of Sir O's thread, Newbie Lessons - All your questions answered:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/for...ad.php?t=14370


----------



## sophiegeorge (3 September 2014)

Hi I'm a student & have just started investing in the stock market. Although I have started this a few months ago don't have much profits. But I wasn't ready to give up & tried to find a solution 
Then I started to do research & find out more & sank my teeth deeper into the stock market. Now I realize a lot more about what I'm doing & as a result, starting to improve.


----------



## n00m (4 September 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to stock forums...been buying and selling shares for a little while,  but want to step up my efforts. I am so far doing better this year than last, and keen for a bit of company along the way. Have done plenty of reading,  but I get the feeling one never stops learning when it comes to the share market


----------



## ChristopherClot (19 September 2014)

*New to the forum*

New to the forum and trading. Trade mostly Canadian stocks. Anyone else look to canadian equities?


----------



## hhamilton12 (19 September 2014)

Just thought I'd introduce myself. My name is Henry and trading options is my game. I'm extremely new and hungry for knowledge. I got into binary options trading because my best friend has been doing it for about 5 years and he figured it was time I started making some money like him...so here I am.


----------



## Lemmywincks (22 September 2014)

Greetings ASFers, 

Lurking for years, thought it was time to start annoying you lot with some stupid questions and hopefully learn something.


----------



## Joe Blow (22 September 2014)

Lemmywincks said:


> Greetings ASFers,
> 
> Lurking for years, thought it was time to start annoying you lot with some stupid questions and hopefully learn something.




Welcome Lemmy, glad you decided to register and join the ASF community! A big welcome also to all other new ASF members! 

Now that you have access to the site search feature, be sure to have a good look around. There's plenty of great threads from the past worth digging up and exploring.

I'll just quote myself from an old post in this thread to give you the rest of the usual welcome info:



Joe Blow said:


> Please don't be afraid to post and contribute to any forum threads that pique your interest. Discussion is the name of the game here, so just jump in and give it a go.
> 
> A brief word of advice on getting the most out of ASF.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Blow (22 September 2014)

Lemmy, just a heads up that I moved your new thread over to the *Trading/Investing Resources* forum, as it is a better fit over there: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28997


----------



## Lemmywincks (22 September 2014)

Thanks Joe, and thanks for the welcome. Appreciate you making the effort to link all those great threads. 
Apologies for creating work for you by posting into the wrong forum. I'll try not to make it a habit.


----------



## pohen007 (22 September 2014)

Hi new to here!

Like to learn more about investment in shares and foreign currency investment


----------



## Ganyeka (23 September 2014)

Hi All. Already posted (about SMSF's borrowing)before this intro - hope that wasn't overstepping. Hope to get some good information and maybe even share something of value.


----------



## LeoSilentio (24 September 2014)

Hi all, 

Just joined the forum. I'm new to trading and don't have much experience. So, please embrace me.


----------



## pixel (24 September 2014)

LeoSilentio said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just joined the forum. I'm new to trading and don't have much experience. So, please embrace me.




Group Hug! :engel: and Welcome Leo. 

Start by browsing a few forums, so you get a feel for how we operate and "what's where".
And don't be shy telling us more about your intentions, trades, asking questions. Anywhere. About anything. Don't even worry if you miss the forum where someone else may already have posted an answer. One of the Mods will "fix it".


----------



## Rising Phoenix (1 October 2014)

Hi, I'm James and I'm an alcoho....whoops wrong Forum.

Came across ASF looking for info on Aussie Stock trading. Finally going to get me feet wet and have been trying to research suitable brokers and the like. I live in Japan and have done so for quite some time. 

I'm wracking my brains over which broker to use...Trade Station or Interactive Brokers. Or just bite the bullet and go with someone like Fidelity where i can be sure my orders will hit the market. I'm reluctant to choose an Aussie broker as I don't pay Aussie taxes. Though I was certain if the Red Queen got in, she would have extended her claws to us expats!

I've dabbled not so successfully in FX, and seem to have a leaning to Divergence trading (just before I left FX). Not sure how it will go on stocks, but once I get set up will hopefully spend some time testing it out.

Anyway, I signed up today after reading through a post from Soultrader about focussing more on px than indicators. Was an interesting read.

Cheers

James


----------



## Gourami (2 October 2014)

Hi all, I recently found this forum while doing some googling about the Barefoot Investor, and have been reading various threads for a few days.

I'm 28 and have just finished postgraduate study and started working full time again. Now that I'm actually earning more money that I had been for the last few years, I've started looking into what I should best do with it. Currently I'm putting some money from each pay into an online savings account, and would like some sort of plan or strategy to invest it more sensibly. 

I've never had much to do with finance or economics in a formal capacity, but in the last few years have been involved in the management and governance of a NFP, so have had to learn all about financial statements and generally improve (or develop!) my general financial literacy. That's about as close to shares and stocks as I've come - which is obviously not very close.. 

I imagine that I'll be hanging around in the beginner forum for a while yet, and lurking everywhere else!


----------



## Joe Blow (2 October 2014)

Welcome Rising Phoenix and Gourami! 

Enjoy the forums! If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## JimboH (9 October 2014)

Hello,

I have been trading binary options for 7 months now. Sometimes it has been going great and sometimes not . I am also interested forex trading and etc.

Cheers 

JimboH


----------



## teariestwig (11 October 2014)

Hello i'm about to graduate from senior high-school and currently doing my HSC. I have a took a interest into day trading and was referred by a community member from whirlpool. I'm about to work full time and save some money up so i can start trading with $5,000. However before i start, i'm interested in learning first and thus why i'm in this forum. Hope you guys see me around


----------



## gwizzard (12 October 2014)

Hi everybody! New to the forums and investing. Thought I'd say hi. I made a big mistake last year and foolishly bought into a black box scheme, luckily not at the price some people have paid. Felt burnt for a while but now think I can get my head back in the game.


----------



## Nunga (13 October 2014)

Hi everyone .... another lurker introducing myself. I have been playing with stocks, searching forums, speaking to friends, just finished reading stan weinstein's book and just about to start reading nick radge adaptive analysis.  

Made some money so far on avq just buying low selling high and trying to keep up on news with court dates and forum info. I have been burnt a couple of times which surprisingly has taught me more then 100 hrs of research. 

I have just downloaded Incredible Charts to play around with  before I move onto ambibroker.

Soooo yeah I'll probably start picking brains soon!!!


Hi to all


----------



## Joe Blow (13 October 2014)

Welcome JimboH, teariestwig, gwizzard, and Nunga!

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask. 

Enjoy the forums!


----------



## NoEyedDeer (15 October 2014)

Hi All,

Found this site while researching the Share market college. Seems its not a smart way to spend my money so thought  i'd look around and see what i could find out from the experts here!


----------



## burglar (15 October 2014)

NoEyedDeer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Found this site while researching the Share market college. Seems its not a smart way to spend my money so thought  i'd look around and see what i could find out from the experts here!




Hi NoEyedDeer,
Welcome to ASF!

Great resource right here ... and it's free!


----------



## jasmin295 (21 October 2014)

greetings all,

im jasmin, trading for 9 months now, but since this hard time`s im looking on forums for some good informations.
like websites and other good stuff. hope i can share my little knowledge whit you guys and learn a bit from each other.

have fun in these hard times


----------



## Vangev (21 October 2014)

Hi guys and girls! I'm Alex and probably the newest member to both trading and this forum . Hoping to learn as much as I can about trading any securities, so if you're willing to give a helping hand then any info would be much appreciated! 

Look forward to sharing my journey with you all!


----------



## Rub (21 October 2014)

Hello all. 
I've joined the forum with the idea of starting a log, and vacuuming up any information I can. Hopefully I'll learn some of it!


----------



## FilteredLight (28 October 2014)

Hi All, I am so new to this knowledge it is embarrassing even on the newbie thread. So there is a lot for me to learn and I hope I will be around long enough and to one day contribute safe comments to other newbies. In advance, thanks for your patience ASF folk.


----------



## burglar (28 October 2014)

FilteredLight said:


> Hi All, I am so new to this knowledge it is embarrassing even on the newbie thread. So there is a lot for me to learn and I hope I will be around long enough and to one day contribute safe comments to other newbies. In advance, thanks for your patience ASF folk.




Hi Rub,
Hi FilteredLight,
Welcome to ASF.

There are no stupid questions in the Beginner's Lounge.
No need to admit to anything. 

Ask away!


----------



## Ariyahn2011 (9 November 2014)

G'day all, I'm new to the game. Wanting to try get ahead in life, impossible to buy houses in this day and age!!

Look forward to learning.

Cheers

Danny


----------



## morechilli (10 November 2014)

Hey there,

I am only new to trading and also to this community. I have been using the commsec community for a little while now and I would love to form a small group to discuss daily opinions on tech analysis, fundamentals, rumors, news and stock market education. Basically a small group to help learn more and help each other become more successful in the stock market. PM me if anyone here is interested.

Thanks


----------



## D3AB (11 November 2014)

Hello ASF,

Firstly I'd like to introduce myself, My name is Deane, and I am currently living in SE Melbourne. I'm sure I'm not the youngest here (25) but i feel that I'm getting to the point in my life where I'm really focusing on financials for long term prosperity, while most of my friends still live week to week. I have always has a strong interest in business' having started a couple of my own in the past. I like to think i have an entrepreneurial flair, but have yet to found 'the one' to take to the next level. 

I have been somewhat of a 'lurker' to these boards, having bookmarked many interesting threads with great discussions. I feel I have gained a lot of knowledge by the members here and I'd like to thank you for that. I hope that by introducing myself now, I can participate and interact with you all to continue my learning for many years to come. 

In terms of my Investment capabilities, I have recently opened a commsec account, and plan on buying a small portion of ASX listed shares that will help build my capital with regular contributions. We all start some where right? 

Cheers :bier:


----------



## ROE (11 November 2014)

Any time is  a good time to start investing but 25 is a good age, you got plenty of time on your hand
if you invest wisely by the time you are 55-60 you should have a very decent nest eggs.

knowledge and experience can only be acquired with time, there is no faster way so don't
fall for the fast bucks and the hot tips and you be right.


----------



## Taitums (13 November 2014)

Hi ASF

Reasonably new to this forum but long term investor.   From what I've read so far threads have been informative.

I'm 47 and first share purchase was in 1988 - Metway Bank.  Still have it but is now known as Suncorp.  Have bought shares off and on ever since and utilised DRP to increase holdings.  Ultimate goal is to provide a comfortable retirement income from dividends together with super funds of over 100k pa.

Looking forward to contributing what little I can.

Cheers


----------



## kazafz (15 November 2014)

Hi all,

Just came out of uni and working at the moment. Thought it would be great to get started on investing.

Cheers

Kaz


----------



## Zexamillion (16 November 2014)

Hello!

I'm a recently graduated year 12 students who's taking a gap year and would love to learn about the stock market. Hope to learn a lot here, but I'm really looking for someone to talk / ask / learn from.

Jim


----------



## burglar (19 November 2014)

Welcome to ASF.



> Compound interest is the eighth wonder of the world. He who understands it, earns it ... he who doesn't ... pays it.
> 
> Compound interest is the most powerful force in the universe.
> 
> Compound interest is the greatest mathematical discovery of all time.




- Albert Einstein 

Source: Albert-Einstein-Compound-interest

So folks, if your young, get rich slowly utilising Compound Interest!


----------



## landslide (19 November 2014)

Hello everybody, I am new to this forum and relatively new to the stock market and trading in general.
Currently 24, living in Melbourne with a young family and have been unemployed for the past 3 years which I am really hoping to change ASAP.

I had a fair bit of money put aside and one of my bad habits aka betting on the horses gave me a substantial win in the vicinity of 30k+ and thus I decided to invest around 25k into the stock market this April just passed. I basically dove into the deep end without any help, only a good mathematical brain and a decent high school education with an above par ENTER score, which I have mostly forgotten 

I made a few trades on SLR, AHZ and BML before finding a stock which was quickly on the rise after I invested my first 8k into it - LNG. My first purchase was at 72cents for $8000 worth, my next was at 94 cents for $13500 worth and then my last trade was at $1.965 for $2900 worth during one of the infamous pump and dump days that LNG had on its way to its current Share Price (anybody familiar with the LNG stock will know exactly what I am talking about)

I currently hold 25,000 shares in LNG and they are sitting at $3.65 - this is the only stock I hold in my portfolio. My average purchase price is just shy of 97 cents, however I am looking to really further my knowledge on the stock market in general and technical analysis and pursue my ambition of becoming a day trader at home with my own capital as I do not have the university education to begin a career at a stockbroking firm or anything else linked to the stock market, and at my current age and situation (son who is 2, still living at home with my parents and my fiance') I would prefer to try and start earning money on a week to week basis rather then try and obtain a university education as my family is relying on me to support them. 

I really want to learn a lot about technical analysis and ANY help whatsoever would be so much appreciated. I am planning on taking full benefit of the CGT 12 month holding rule (where I only pay tax on 50% of my profit) and using my initial outlay into the stock market as my capital to day trade, whilst keeping a healthy portion of LNG still in my portfolio as I really believe in the story especially in the LT. 

Sorry for the rant, all help is appreciated... cheers


----------



## Teenagetrader (20 November 2014)

Hi Everyone!

My name is Tony and i'm a 17 year old from Sydney, i've grown a strong interest in stocks and the share market for a while now and have been learning a lot from books and videos. I hope to trade daily, so far i've learnt a bit about both fundamental and technical analysis and hope to broaden my perspectives on these two concepts. I enjoy partying, learning and of course making money!


----------



## issh (21 November 2014)

Hey guys
20yo here, bought my very first stock about a week ago--> Medibank Private IPO. Most likely gonna keep it for the long run. However, I have been playing around with a few stocks this week and slowly going into the green(after brokerage fees), so lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## Erasmo (23 November 2014)

Hi,
I think is very interesting the forum. I am a beginer in stocks and thats why I am here. Thank you for the excellent forum.
All the best


----------



## tonyharmony (3 December 2014)

G'day all, 

My name is Tony and have been a currency trader for several years now, and thought I'd give stocks a go, preferably, Penny Stocks...

I am from Queensland, and a bit of a late bloomer being the ripe age of 50. One is never too old to learn a new trick!

Hopefully I can learn a few new tricks here!!! 

Regards 

Tony


----------



## cyborg (3 December 2014)

Hi All.

New to the whole game..but everyone starts somewhere 
Hoping to educate myself and then get into it..

Will appreciate any help in terms of education, programs and courses.

cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (3 December 2014)

Welcome to all the new ASF members! 

Please take your time to look around and explore the forums. There is a lot of information to be found within the thousands of threads here at ASF. You will find that the site search will be your friend if you use it wisely. Please use it before starting a new thread on a topic, as there may already be an existing thread on the same topic.

Don't be afraid to ask questions, or to get involved in any of the various discussions. Participation is the name of the game, so feel free to just jump right in and start posting! 



cyborg said:


> Will appreciate any help in terms of education, programs and courses.




I'd recommend starting by doing some keywords searches using the site search function for "courses", "education" and any other terms of interest. There are a number of threads on these topics and a lot of interesting reading to be found in them.


----------



## shouldaindex (8 December 2014)

Hello, I know nothing and are playing against the odds.


----------



## Ivana (9 December 2014)

Hey everyone. I am newbie here i just registered to this online discussion. I am pretty interested to find out more forex trades so any suggestions will be of great help.


----------



## So_Cynical (9 December 2014)

Marcus Padley's blueprint for sharemarket beginners.

The ASX puts out some great educational content.
~
[video=youtube_share;165Lx62YEdA]http://youtu.be/165Lx62YEdA?list=PLC5042C649CE7FFB3[/video]


----------



## shouldaindex (12 December 2014)

I've learnt more here in 2 weeks, than I have in 2 years in 'the other place'. 

Glad to have started being active here, and quality posts between quantity of posts.


----------



## JRolley (16 December 2014)

Hey guys I just joined the forum because I wanted to begin trading. I've wanted to start trading since I was probably 13 or 14 but never pulled the trigger but now I'm 19 and just finished my 2nd year of Electrical Engineering/Finance dual degree and thought now would be a good time to start. I was wondering if I could get some recommendations on where to start. For example is there any books people can recommend? any website I should become really familiar with? and which online broker in Australia would be best for a beginning trader who is willing to be very active.

Some books I've heard about were Reminiscences of a Stock Operator, The Intelligent Investor, Market Wizards.

As for the online brokers I have no idea what to look for when comparing different sites but I've heard good things about Bell Direct and CMC.

Any help would be great thank guys!


----------



## aharvey101 (16 December 2014)

Hey All!

My name is Alex and I am looking to get into trading stocks and building a stock portfolio. Any particular recommendations on brokers? what websites should I be familiar with?

Cheers!

Regards,

Alex


----------



## pixel (16 December 2014)

aharvey101 said:


> Hey All!
> 
> My name is Alex and I am looking to get into trading stocks and building a stock portfolio. Any particular recommendations on brokers? what websites should I be familiar with?
> 
> ...




Hi Alex and JR, and every new budding trader/ investor who joined the Aussie 

It's not always easy, even for some of us "older hands", to come up with suitable suggestions. For one, we can't really gauge from your brief intro, what would be a suitable broker, book, or website *for you*. It is also extremely likely that your question has already been asked and answered somewhere on this Forum.

To find out if it's the latter, this site offers one terrific tool: The "Advanced Search" up there on the Right. Type in  the word website and click on the magnifying glass behind it or just hit Enter. Scroll down the list of topic headers and browse any or all that fit your interest. Then, if a particular topic sets off some additional *specific *questions, ask it there and then by using the "Reply to Thread" link. ("Reply" doesn't need to offer an answer, but can just as well raise a new question :1zhelp: )

Same with the word broker or any other. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## daz1982 (18 December 2014)

Hi all, my name is Daz. I am a planning and analysis manager. I'm new to this share game, prefer property. Got a bit of cash to burn so I'm here to absorb and learn.


----------



## daz1982 (19 December 2014)

daz1982 said:


> Hi all, my name is Daz. I am a planning and analysis manager. I'm new to this share game, prefer property. Got a bit of cash to burn so I'm here to absorb and learn.




EDIT - I don't want to literally burn my cash


----------



## Brett T (19 December 2014)

Hi there.  I'm a noob online trader, or hope to become one in the next month or so - I have been playing on a Forex.com Demo account while I get a real account set up in the next week or so. Am thinking of using the CMC trading platform for shares and the Forex.com program for Forex. Is there a preferred software platform for starting out on? - or a good one that is best to use?

Brett T


----------



## Funda-Struck (19 December 2014)

Hey ASFers.

I've been playing the market for a while now, but only through my SMSF, and generally "value" type investing.
I'm not much for debt, so have focussed the last 10 years in killing the mortgage 1st. Ive hit 35 yo, mortgage is gone and completely debt free, time to stop studying the market and start playing it.
Not going long term with my funds, I'm moving from "value" investing to tighter stops to create more turnover.
I work week on week off, giving me plenty of market time.

Married with 3 kids, living in Mandurah, Western Australia.

Using Comsec with the super, have signed up with CMC for the shorter term trading for cheaper brokerage.

Current Reads: 
Shares and Taxation, Jimmy Prince
Adaptive Analysis, Nick Radge
(and A Song of Ice and Fire, George RR Martin)

-Mick


----------



## The Bear (8 January 2015)

Hey Everyone!

New to this game, only been learning about equities over the last few months. Still have alot to learn and soaking up all the knowledge being shared on ASF. I hope to help out and pass on my knowledge to follow ASFers one day.

Haven't even started paper trading yet let alone throwing real money at the ASX.

I started off also learning about value investing and then now I've discovered trading.

I'm about to start and develop a weekly mechanical trading system combining fundamentals to screen my universe of stocks and then technicals for entries......I can't wait! 

Plan to get this up and running and tested, used to go long on ASX stocks. Once I get profitable with the weekly, I'll look at developing a daily system to go long and short with. 

Got to crawl before you can walk!

Cheers

TB


----------



## StockTrader010 (11 January 2015)

Hi all,

I've been following this forum for quite some time now and I (finally) made the effort of registering. I have 'skin in the game' since 2011 and mostly trade ETFs as well as (a small fraction of) individual equities.

Cheers,

StockTrader010


----------



## burglar (11 January 2015)

daz1982 said:


> ... I'm here to absorb and learn.






Brett T said:


> Hi there.  I'm a noob online trader, ...






In The Red said:


> ... and generally "value" type investing ...






The Bear said:


> ... Still have alot to learn ...






StockTrader010 said:


> ... mostly trade ETFs ...




Hi All, 
Welcome to ASF

I hope you all love this place as much as I do.
And be sure to read the best thread for newbies by Sir O:
 Here


----------



## Smacka (17 January 2015)

Hi all

First post and new to the forum.

I recently took an interest in day trading. This week I took the plunge and deposited some of my hard earned coin with an online broker.  I also undertook some trades in Aussie stocks to have a go, perhaps learn a lesson or two myself on my own.  As I found out, looks like I picked a shocking week to undertake my beginnings in a being a part-time or full-time trader.  Anyways, I'm keeping positive and understand accepting volatility in such financial markets.

I intend to take it slow in the early months, whilst I increase my knowledge in markets, analysis and strategies.
My understanding is that if I am looking at day trading, then technical analysis is the way to go?

As a newbie, would appreciate what resources are recommended to look at to get me started - whether it be books, subscriptions and/or even courses.

I am wary of whether to undertake expensive courses because I reckon these providers are after your money when I could probably educate myself more cost-effectively.
However, I did purchase a 4 week course called Foundations of Trading with Academy of Share Trading during the week. I bought it through Our Deal and it only cost me $29. I think it normally costs around $600.  For $29, I thought I have a look, doesn't hurt the pocket much.

Anyways, happy to hear of any your worthwhile suggestions so I at least take the right direction.

I look forward to contributing on the forums.

Cheers


----------



## burglar (18 January 2015)

Smacka said:


> ... I look forward to contributing on the forums.
> 
> Cheers




If market was running well, I would recommend learning while dipping a toe.
You've already done the dipping of the toe and learnt one of the biggest lessons.
Timing the market!

So yes, it is time to get educated.
Here is as good a place as any (and it costs nix)!

You will, in time, learn how easy it is to burn $600 - $18,000.
Fortunately you waited until it was on special.

I have not searched this site (ASF) for this particular course.
Nor have I googled the net.
So I can only wish you well!

I do caution you against accepting an advanced course, 
or software, without homework.


----------



## Gordon7 (18 January 2015)

New to the forum but definitely not new to trading the ASX.

My methods are based on Chart analysis with experience I have gathered over the years on what I believe works  on stock trading on the ASX. I am a believer that a trader needs to find their own path to success, and a method or two that they are comfortable with and suitable for their own temperament. But, you never cease learning. 

I used to be a prolific poster in another forum many many years ago. Tech/a will likely remember me from my user name 

I hope to post some charts of interest here as time permits.


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2015)

Gordon7 said:


> New to the forum but definitely not new to trading the ASX.
> 
> My methods are based on Chart analysis with experience I have gathered over the years on what I believe works  on stock trading on the ASX. I am a believer that a trader needs to find their own path to success, and a method or two that they are comfortable with and suitable for their own temperament. But, you never cease learning.
> 
> ...




Yes I certainly remember you Gordon!
One of the best Chartist I've seen.

A long way from a beginner.

Great to see you about again Gordon and look forward to your insights
And charts.


----------



## Smacka (18 January 2015)

burglar said:


> You will, in time, learn how easy it is to burn $600 - $18,000.
> Fortunately you waited until it was on special.
> 
> I have not searched this site (ASF) for this particular course.
> ...





Cheers Burglar

No doubt they offer this course because on completion, I'm sure they will put the hard sell to undertake their advanced course which I'm sure costs somewhere between $1k and $2k.

I don't intend to jump in to such course unless there are genuine recommendations out there on some decent courses.

In the meantime, I will learn the basics that they go through which I probably could have done for free.  I only paid $29 and I think I might get to see some simulated examples too.

I will look at education section of this website and might invest in a few good books.


----------



## Tradeful (18 January 2015)

Hello,

      I'm here to learn and make friends. 

      I have accounts with IG Markets and ETrade. My trading plan so far has been to trade the smallest trade size with CFDs using the main indices and forex pairs. I've found trading the trending markets on the weekly charts using trend reversals the best. With shares I've been using the trade recommendations and then filtering these down using the filters available on Etrade. I'm interested in finding software that can accurately scan stocks quickly with multiple filters. Does anyone recommend any? 

      A goal of mine would be to have more funds invested in the markets with safeguards in place to nullify market downturns in the form of options or other instruments. I'm also interested in converting my super into a SMSF.

      If anyone would like to correspond on these matters please let me know.

Regards Tradeful.


----------



## dylanp95 (25 January 2015)

Hi all im new to everything!!! I am only 19 years of age and decided instead of going out and blowing all my money on clubbing and drinking like the rest of teens these days I will start investing in the hope to one day be wealthy. I have never traded or bought stocks or anything so any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## peaksta (30 January 2015)

Hi All,

Jumped into trading with no real idea and really still dont. I have been going for a year and a half now through Westpac Brokerage, and have a 14K portfolio thats up around 10%. I generally invest $1000 a month into some shares.

Married with 2 young kids, and just trying to diversify our money (stocks, property and super) so we can hopefully fund a better retirement. Only advice I have gotten is by a bit of research online and subscibing to AFR Smart Investor.

Seems to be working ok, but have no real exit strategy on both profit (Nanosonic and Neuren)and loss (Kathmandu, Atrum Coal) making investments so far. Hope to listen and learn from you experienced traders about the intricacies and strategies that exist out there.


----------



## burglar (30 January 2015)

Tradeful said:


> ... I'm here to learn and make friends ...






dylanp95 said:


> ... I have never traded or bought stocks or anything ...






peaksta said:


> ... have a 14K portfolio thats up around 10% ...




Hi all,
and welcome to ASF!


----------



## ottg (31 January 2015)

Browsing this website for sometime now but decided to register today. So please be kind....when asking questions.

My main objective is to learn about the local stock market and SMSF. Thanks to these forums I have already gained insight wrt my strategy. 

SMSF : Learned that I dont need this for invest into my own selection of shares - just need to transfer to IngDirect

While not a novice to shares investment I'm new to the Australian share market. I'm also a firm believer in fundamental and technical analysis but prefer to use proven tools and paid advice to confirm my choices. My preference is long term investment in quality shares looking at both capital gains and dividend yields that shows exponential growth over 2,5,10 and 15 years. Regarding timing I use 2-3 different indicators.

Thank you in advance for sharing your knowledge and experience!!

Regards
ottg


----------



## grehar (1 February 2015)

I'm also a newbie and signed on today. Had been thinking of investing some money for quite some time and got the ball rolling recently. Visited a financial planner and purchased shares in a well known energy company.  Not having the ability or knowledge to conduct my own share business. Bought some shares in the one company and going to start off slowly. Then diversify as time goes on. 
Am on a steep learning curve and in this for the long term. Basically wanting to fund a better retirement in approximately 10 years time.


----------



## Bill M (1 February 2015)

ottg said:


> SMSF : Learned that I dont need this for invest into my own selection of shares - just need to transfer to IngDirect




Hi ottg, welcome to the forum. With regards to ING Living Super, I have this product too. I find them very efficient and easy to use. The best part about it is that you can buy your shares and ETF's and all the work is done for you. You do not need to do anything else, transactions and compliance is all done by ING and for only $180 per year plus brokerage. The only catch is that you are limited to the top 200 companies and occasionally I like to buy other stocks (like hybrids) and they won't allow that.



grehar said:


> I'm also a newbie and signed on today.




Welcome to the forum grehar.


----------



## grehar (1 February 2015)

Thanks Bill. Decided to take the plunge after thinking about it for quite some time.
Best way to experience something is to do it, I guess.


----------



## themeinvestor (5 February 2015)

Look forward to learning from you all, and maybe I'll add something too.

Tom


----------



## grah33 (6 February 2015)

hmm...a  few thigns about myself:

i don't have much money and it dawned on me one day that i need it to have a house and do fun things, so that's what got me into shares in the first place.

what else?  i love wildlife, espcially birds.  i got a cocky that comes to my house for food..  he's wild.   relish being in the presence of wiild animals

i'm also trying to learn  tennis and guitar .  have to practice them more though...



hello to all out there  and hope to learn a few things here!


----------



## SMCComs (11 February 2015)

Hi all. By way of introduction, I’m in a senior position with The Sharemarket College and have primarily joined here at the invitation of Site Admin to post a response on the Sharemarket College thread on this forum although I am happy to continue to engage with forum members on a non-commercial basis. I have read the Forum widely and find it to have a lot of useful information.  I am not here to spam promotional material. I am passionate about trading and investing in the financial markets. 

As a business, we are of the view that Forums like this one are an excellent resource for people looking for information and knowledge. We embrace the potential for people with experience and expertise to assist others new to a field. We think that shared experience can be a valuable resource when people are responsible in the manner in which opinions are expressed and mature in their approach. 

I will post a response to the thread that exists about SMC within the next 48 hours. It's quite long, but unfortunately it needed to be in order to deal properly with all relevant issues. 

Thanks.


----------



## bedobi (11 February 2015)

Hi all. I'm a software developer migrating to Australia in two weeks. I've always been interested in the economy and the markets, but didn't start trading until late 2014. 

I'm glad I found this forum as I have lots figure out in terms of the Australian markets and the most appropriate locally available brokers, products etc for my portfolio and trading style.

I've written a free, open source, non-commercial trading calculator for fixed percent risk position sizing http://positioncalculator.bedobi.com and some posts about my trading on http://blog.bedobi.com.


----------



## Rushie (14 February 2015)

Hi all
Just looking for advice on where to invest SMSF funds that have recently been converted to cash from a large (for us) project - we received the Rushton brochure in the post and I wanted to find out what people thought of them.  So glad I did!  That led me to Australian Leaders Fund and KPI Capital, from your posts. Thanks so much everyone for good advice.


----------



## ottg (22 February 2015)

Bill M said:


> . The only catch is that you are limited to the top 200 companies and occasionally I like to buy other stocks (like hybrids) and they won't allow that.
> 
> Welcome to the forum grehar.




Hi Bill M, thank you for the warm welcome. The 200 shares limitation is a concern and one of the first things  for me to check. So many things I first need to do before that: where to get reliable data, balance sheet fundamentals analysis, market & share familiarisation and observing the well proven techniques you guys are using. Once filtered down to my choice then to check if it fits within the top 200. So will need to search for answers and then ask many questions; just hope everyone will bear with me.


----------



## Darc Knight (28 February 2015)

Hi :


----------



## MFG (1 March 2015)

Hi all, 

Registered a few weeks ago in an attempt to learn more about investing in stocks. Hope to learn the ropes of the forum and make some friends along the way. I havent chosen a online broker yet as I would like to do some more research into what my portfolio should be. 

Cheers!


----------



## aaron1389 (9 March 2015)

Hi all,

Registered due to the fact i am clueless and i would like to learn more about shares. I actually do have a number of shares but fortunately i have not paid for them my father has given them to me, so want to know more about how shares work and buying, selling and even a basic question is the point of shares and the benefits


----------



## doom295 (10 March 2015)

hi

not exactly a complete beginner, have been buying and selling for 4 years now, but have reached a stage where i want to learn more than i know now, and get better results


----------



## burglar (10 March 2015)

Darc Knight said:


> Hi :






MFG said:


> Hi all, ...






aaron1389 said:


> Hi all, ...






doom295 said:


> hi ...




Hello all,
and welcome to ASF!


Be sure to have a read of Sir O's thread, Newbie Lessons - All your questions answered:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14370


----------



## Joe Blow (10 March 2015)

A warm welcome to all the new ASF members! I hope you all enjoy the forums and find them to be both educational and entertaining.

The following extract from an earlier post in this thread will be useful to those who are new to ASF. 



Joe Blow said:


> Please don't be afraid to post and contribute to any forum threads that pique your interest. Discussion is the name of the game here, so just jump in and give it a go.
> 
> A brief word of advice on getting the most out of ASF.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveDaGr8 (10 March 2015)

Hi all,

I am a long time lurker. I'm not sure if i've posted before, but i have been absent for a number of years.

I am an electrician / computer programmer / trader living in melbourne. I started trading shares in the mid 90's and i have tried a LOT of different strategies. I jumped out just at the start of the GFC and although i'm back in i haven't really had me head in the game like before.

I am currently reviewing my strategies and looking to move to IB. I have been reading PAV's and Tech's threads so i'm adapting my programs to potentially look at futures trading ???. We'll see how that goes.

Hope i can contribute ...


----------



## scub (14 March 2015)

Hi scud here. 
I am a retiree 
I am here to learn as much as I can 
I apologise if any of my questions seen obvious or silly

regards The Scud


----------



## g-topa-g (17 March 2015)

scub said:


> Hi scud here.
> I am a retiree
> I am here to learn as much as I can
> I apologise if any of my questions seen obvious or silly
> ...




Hi Scud from a fellow Newbie

Just in case you were wondering you could ask Joe Blow from ASF to change your user name if you meant it to be scud. I made a similar mistake and he changed it for me.

I think we are in the right place to learn...

All the best!


----------



## TK2 (19 March 2015)

Hi, I joined this forum a few weeks ago, just thought I'd say Gday. I experimented with some shares about 10 years ago and experienced a bit of beginners luck. 
 I thought I'd have another go!
 My name is Ian and Im 41, from Victoria.


----------



## g-topa-g (23 March 2015)

TK2 said:


> Hi, I joined this forum a few weeks ago, just thought I'd say Gday. I experimented with some shares about 10 years ago and experienced a bit of beginners luck.
> I thought I'd have another go!
> My name is Ian and Im 41, from Victoria.




G'day TK2 welcome from a fellow Newbie to this forum. 

I think luck can have a lot to do with it but in my book it's always a case of how much can I afford to lose. The market has a way of remaining illogical for longer than I have cash. 

All the best

GTG


----------



## g-topa-g (23 March 2015)

ottg said:


> Browsing this website for sometime now but decided to register today. So please be kind....when asking questions.
> 
> My main objective is to learn about the local stock market and SMSF. Thanks to these forums I have already gained insight wrt my strategy.
> 
> ...




Hi ottg and welcome. I'm also a recent member to the forum. 

Thanks for the info on IngDirect I'll look into it myself. I can certainly stand to learn something re a cost effecient way of approaching SMSFs

All the best

GTG


----------



## g-topa-g (23 March 2015)

Rushie said:


> Hi all
> Just looking for advice on where to invest SMSF funds that have recently been converted to cash from a large (for us) project - we received the Rushton brochure in the post and I wanted to find out what people thought of them.  So glad I did!  That led me to Australian Leaders Fund and KPI Capital, from your posts. Thanks so much everyone for good advice.




Thanks Rushie. I'm going to have a look at them myself. How have your dealings been with them so fa far?

All the best
GTG


----------



## doom295 (25 March 2015)

hi, have been trading for 4 years, but only recently have become more interested in longer term investment options, and am learning about the buffett/graham intrinsic value strategy for buying stocks, as i want to be able to channel trading profits into reliable income spinners for my retirement

hoping to make friends in the trading/investing game here, and learn things

john


----------



## halkideos (7 April 2015)

Hi all, 

My name is Chris and I am 41. I hold an MBA, frantically running my own business and looking into changing careers. I still remember a professor at UWS Parra talking to us about his passion for shares and I still regret not asking to learn more, as I have been secretly attracted to the share market for years.

So the current plan is to start learning about the share market (so far I like the day trading style) and see where it takes me. Ultimately, I'd like share trading to become a full time job

I don't know the first thing but keen to learn. Anyone has any tips where to start? Has anyone ever had a mentor? How does one find a good mentor if such a thing exists? 

Thank you again
Chris


----------



## alv86 (8 April 2015)

G'day all,

Found your forum whilst investigating a suspect trading course online and found that some of the members with thousands of posts have a lot knowledge I might be able to leech over time.

A little bit about me:

My name is Alan, I'm a 28 year old married father of two. I have a construction industry background which was enough back in BC (before children) but I now want to develop some financial security for the future so that as my children approach the age where they start laying their financial foundations I will be able to assist in some way.

I'm looking to this forum for advice and even some lessons. I have no experience trading and I am not ready to go throwing money at it just yet. I think I'll simulate trading for a while and see how I go.

Looking forward to sharing my experiences along the way and learning from others and hopefully one day I will be able to help a newbie one day.

Cheers all
Al


----------



## silverstar (29 April 2015)

*STOCKMARKET*

Hi All,

I'm new to this webpage and also to share market. Just needed some advise on where and how should I start to have a successful future in this field.
Please help me to find the best path.

Thank you all inadvance


----------



## pixel (29 April 2015)

*Re: STOCKMARKET*



silverstar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this webpage and also to share market. Just needed some advise on where and how should I start to have a successful future in this field.
> Please help me to find the best path.
> ...




Hi Silverstar,
Welcome to the Aussie Stockforums 

Questions like yours have been asked many times before, and the Beginners Lounge 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=9
would be the ideal Forum to start browsing sub-threads, I am sure you will find scores of pointers in the answers that other, more experienced members have provided. And if you wish, you can seek clarification of specific points by "replying" to anyone's contribution.

All the best,
Pixel.


----------



## liebkejames (3 May 2015)

*New trader in Sydney*

I am brand new to trading in sydney and I am using mt4 with demo oanda account. I am curious to when the market will resume?


----------



## Value Collector (3 May 2015)

*Re: new trader in sydney*



liebkejames said:


> I am brand new to trading in sydney and I am using mt4 with demo oanda account. I am curious to when the market will resume?




Monday morning, 10am-4pm, open Monday to Friday, excluding some public holidays.


----------



## pixel (4 May 2015)

*Re: New trader in Sydney*



liebkejames said:


> I am brand new to trading in sydney and I am using mt4 with demo oanda account. I am curious to when the market will resume?




Welcome, James;

as you see, I have moved your introduction into the appropriate section where it will find more attention and replies. For the general ASX trades, Value Collector has already replied. If you wish even more precise details, you will find them at ww.asx.com.au searching for trading times; or look it up here: http://www.asx.com.au/about/trading-hours.htm

In another post, you mention Forex; as far as I know (as a non-Forex trader) you can be trading Forex just about all day and night - depending on your provider and markets. If that's wrong, I'm sure someone will set me straight.


----------



## PZ99 (13 May 2015)

G'day, another newbie here to learn and earn, hopefully in that order!


----------



## Inphered (15 May 2015)

Thought I'd drop a line in here an introduce myself.

Been interested in markets, trading, forex for the last year and a bit after a friend of my who trades futures started talking to me about it. I'm a complete newbie to it all, having spent that majority of my time recently focussed on my career.

Well, with a career change on the horizon I thought it might be time to get serious about trading and get my feet wet and see if I can make this a successful venture for me.

Ideally, I'd like to eventually end up in a self funded position when I retire, which seeing as I'm only 27, means I have a lot of time to work out my strategies and tactics.

I'm currently using some free simulator "games" to practise and figure out whether I want to focus on Futures, Stocks or Forex. I've been using stockwatch.com.au and investopedia's forex sim to learn and make my mistakes.

Had varying success with forex, and I like the fact it's a 24/7 market place. Stocks i'm holding my opinion on for awhile until i've got more data to make a decision on.

So, hello everyone, I hope to become a right nuisance to everyone on here


----------



## Joe Blow (15 May 2015)

Welcome PZ99 and Inphered! 

I hope you both find the forums useful and enjoy your time here at ASF! Don't be afraid to jump right in and start posting.

If you have any questions about the way things work, please don't hesitate to ask in this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4039


----------



## MickStephens (27 May 2015)

Hi everyone...!!!

Thought this would be he best place to pot my first post. 

My name is Michael, I live in Werribee which is a suburb of Melbourne. 

Just turned 35 yrs old, I work at the local Holden dealership as a Used Car Salesman and love my job. (Not enough to do it for free though)

*Why did I join this forum?* I have 2 kids, both under 6 yrs, and a loving wife (Actually defacto) who I want to support. I also want to reach financial independence and over the years have heard some positive feedback from the media about "trading stocks" etc.

I am very wet behind the ears and really don't even know where to start. Browsing Google, I stumbled over this forum and thought it a good place to start and ask questions. 

*What experience have I had?* None... Besides my employer contributing to my Super Fund, I have never actively invested into a trade or on the stock market. 

*What do I expect ?* I expect day trading to be a bit boring and quite difficult to understand. Heaps of time staring at a computer screen or reading financial newspapers. I may be wrong, just my impressions. 

*What would I like to achieve? * I guess I love my day job enough to want to stay, however, id like to be able to cut back to 3 to 4 "Working" days a week and have trading pick up the slack. Id like to utilise the down time I have during my day job to study and use my time off in a home office trading. 

Ultimately, I have no idea if trading is the right choice for me, however, I sure know I am at a time in my life where I am getting very passionate about becoming more financially independent and creating wealth not only for me, but for my family and generations to come. 


Well, that's me in a nutshell. I probably have a lot more to say, but have to get back to taking phone calls and following up customers at my day job. 

Any questions are welcome and I appreciate your time reading this. 

Cheers, 

Mick


----------



## eldenniso (31 May 2015)

Hi All,

After seeing some particularly disappointing returns from the cash I've stashed away into the bank over the last year and half I've finally decided to buy some shares and see what I can do in the Share market game. I've initially gone with Westpac's online investing option as that was a simple process to open and transfer funds across from my existing accounts. Brokerage isn't fantastic at $19 a pop at the levels I'm currently buying at, so will consider some of the different offerings as I gain more experience.

My initial bout of purchases has followed a cunning dart board technique that's netted my a tidy return of -0.98% over the last month : (all my positions are still open so I guess this would actually be considered a draw down?). I'm not to overly disappointed in this result and happy to have some skin in the game so to speak, with the upside of gaining experience as well as a few lessons that should pay dividends in the future. Not to mention the extra level of motivation of actually having something at risk.

*A bit about my current situation:*

Age 40
Working fulltime in IT
Current available funds $25K 
Single

*Todo list*

Develop an investment plan!
Develop an investment strategy
Determine my investment style (Currently I've just bought and held, haven't sold a share yet)
Learn, learn, learn
Practice, practice, practice

The shear number of options, styles, strategies, systems and types of investing seem a little over whelming when starting out and the more you look the more you find! At the moment I'm thinking that EOD trading will be most suited to what I'm wanting to achieve and I'm about to go and purchase a copy of Amibroker and possibly a couple of Howard Brandy's books to get me started. 

There seems to be quite a few decisions that I'll need to make over the coming months and these forums look like a great place with some excellent helpful contributors. I look forward to chatting with more of you and hopefully meet with above bank interest returns in my future investments.

Thanks all
Dennis


----------



## Lennox (12 June 2015)

Hi all,

Can’t say I’m a newbie to the stock market but haven’t dabbled in it for quite some time due to the last time I had a loss on some mining stock which left me with a bad taste on the stock market. However now with access to so much learning materials I decided to have another crack at it and spend some time learning from some seasoned members.

I’m approaching retirement at a great rate of knots and live on the Far North Coast of NSW.

Happy investing to all

Ollie:


----------



## EarleTrader (16 June 2015)

Hi all members,

I've come across this forum hoping to learn more about the Aussie markets, particularly CFDs and Index Futures.  I'm hoping to learn what the Australians prefer to trade and hoping to do some business down there in the not too distant future.  I'm not here to promote my business, merely to learn and interact where appropriate.

Hope you have a spot for one more South African


----------



## Viva (19 June 2015)

Hi All

Another newbie, reporting in.

I'm a share virgin. Planning on beginning this journey as soon as possible and looking to learn as much as possible.

I've come here as I've reached an age where my kids are young adults, I own my own home, but I've never built any wealth. I don't have super. I dislike collective type investments and financial advisers with a passion, which is probably why I've preferred holidays to saving.

I'm starting to read the Newbie Lessons thread but even find some of the technical info there a bit over my head. I do understand how to hive off some of my income to invest though.

Ready to be remade into a investor. Help me learn.
Cheers.


----------



## uncle fester (19 June 2015)

Hi all. About to sell my shop and looking to enter the share market. Never done this before. Will be researching a lot before I make the jump.


----------



## j2k (2 July 2015)

Yip a neebie here again.  Never invested in Shares before.  I guess the most basic question asked is "when is the right time to start investing in the share market"?

As I've read so many report of down-turns in all world markets, including Australia.     Should I be waiting till the end of the year, next year etc.  

Thanks
Jimmy


----------



## ROE (2 July 2015)

j2k said:


> Yip a neebie here again.  Never invested in Shares before.  I guess the most basic question asked is "when is the right time to start investing in the share market"?
> 
> As I've read so many report of down-turns in all world markets, including Australia.     Should I be waiting till the end of the year, next year etc.
> 
> ...




The right time to invest is when you find a wonderful business selling at a fair price -
There is always something going in the world, earth quake, war, recession, Greece, GFC


----------



## 999 (8 July 2015)

Just dropping in to say Hi:bekloppt: It been couple a weeks since I registered on this Forum and I only just found the introduction thread. There's a lot of other threads that have kept me busy.

Anyway, I'll be around learning my own way of playing the stockmarket, taking bits and bobs of info which will influence my set of rules for an investment strategy. 

Cheers


----------



## thefineline (8 July 2015)

Hi there 
I am brand new to this world and would love to learn as much as possible!


----------



## Handofnod (21 July 2015)

Hi,

I'm brand new as well to this world of share market/investing


----------



## troyboy (6 August 2015)

Hi there peeps, I have been trading long term for years.... maybe pulled about 6k out in 12 years.. lol

The last 2 weeks I have made the decision to get into this a lot more... day trading. 

Im lost now though as to the software I need.... 20 min delay in data..., is that BAD for day trading???


----------



## diwz (9 August 2015)

Morning Mates, Its diwakar here. New to the forum. Just a newbie in the areas of stock market.Working in IT sector. Have a passion towards finance area , Want to learn before i jump in. Need all your valuable inputs. I have a feeling that i landed in the right place and iam sure i will never get disappointed. Happy to be here.


----------



## TradingPrincess (16 August 2015)

*Newbie*

Hello everyone,

I am new to the forums. I have been lurking around the stock market for a while and have tried to read as much on the share market as I could but I haven't been able to understand/apply the strategies correctly resulting in losing money.
I am now undertaking a course for the last year and am learning a lot about the share market. I haven't taken any trades yet. I am taking my time and learning as much as I can.
I look forward to interacting with everyone in the near future.


----------



## Value Collector (16 August 2015)

*Re: Newbie*



TradingPrincess said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forums. I have been lurking around the stock market for a while and have tried to read as much on the share market as I could but I haven't been able to understand/apply the strategies correctly resulting in losing money.
> I am now undertaking a course for the last year and am learning a lot about the share market. I haven't taken any trades yet. I am taking my time and learning as much as I can.
> I look forward to interacting with everyone in the near future.




Hi TP,

What sort of strategies have you tried to apply In past?


----------



## TazTheTrader (17 August 2015)

Hi everyone.

Im Michael. 34 yo from Brisbane. When I'm not trading I'm out riding my motorcycle 

Im sorry to be mentioning my brand in my first message (usually it's not allowed and i promise that it'll only be once) But I came here for help. 

I’ve been trading for a long time – my experience spans about 5 years with a local company from Sydney. I was satisfied with everything and I didn’t think that my conditions could get better. When I wanted to try something new I found Trade24 that has good spreads and a good customer service. The only thing is that the signals that I can get are only related to the European markets and there isn’t really anything for us here. It might be logical that they only have Europe since they’re based out of London, but still. It’s bumming me out. Does anyone have a suggestion what I can do?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Michael


----------



## Craig Gary (17 August 2015)

Hey everyone.

Been a bit obsessed with trading for the last year.  I'm Mainly interested in Forex, indicies and Commodities.  I enjoy following what's happening in the Macro Economics.  I like the idea of trading Stocks, but that would be spreading myself to thin.  Trading can be a bit Solitary at times.  Thought i would come on here, and get some human interaction, haha. 

Craig.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (19 August 2015)

*Hi all*

I am in New Zealand and I had an issue with my trading account verification at Trade 24, it took about a day instead of the couple of hours I was promised. Apart from this delay though, I am satisfied with the service of the company - never had an issue withdrawing my money, platforms and conditions are good….may be just pay a bit more attention to customer service.

Anyone have the same issue?


----------



## rodsmith (19 August 2015)

*Introduction*

Hello Everyone,
   I am new here.


----------



## sptrawler (19 August 2015)

*Re: Introduction*



rodsmith said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am new here.




Hello rod, welcome, sit down, put some comfortable footwear on and pass on your knowledge.


----------



## adnie (23 August 2015)

Hi all, another newbie here. Glad I found this place!

I've been interested in the market for years and dabbled with some Fundamental Analysis a few years ago now with some moderate success, but lost interest and invested in property instead.

This year I've comeback to shares though and have found that Technical Analysis is for me. I've spent months reading different books and trying to teach myself and now understand well the concepts of money management, how to set stops and accept losses when they happen, basic understanding of charts and I have the mindset to succeed.

I started trading a few months back (looking at a time frame of a week to several months) but have not had much success so far. I'm not sure if it's because the markets are going so bad at the moment, or if it's my system of picking stocks that is letting me down. Probably a mixture of the two.

Am hoping to pick up some good advice here on the forums and getting involved.


----------



## mitchanderson (31 August 2015)

*Hey yall*

Hey yall, its big binary options trading mitch Anderson


----------



## skc (31 August 2015)

*Re: Hey yall*



mitchanderson said:


> Hey yall, its big binary options trading mitch Anderson




Big as in the way you trade? Or you physique? Or your mannerism?


----------



## Ondrayus (31 August 2015)

Hello,

42yo big spending credit loving wage slave who is finally learning about better money management, debt reduction and wealth creation.

I've paper traded on the ASX for 5 years. In that time, I learned I don't know anything. 

Last month, I entered the stock market with a small trade to get me started. Funny how using your own money accelerates your interest in learning. I've learned more in the past month than I ever did paper trading pretend money 

Anyway, I jumped on here to try and glean some more insight on Aussie stocks and hopefully improve my returns or at the very least minimise my losses.


----------



## Spongle007 (1 September 2015)

Hi 

I guess I got into this stuff about 4yrs ago whilst faffing about on the internet instead of studying. I started out primarily in the world of stocks and technical analysis. I loved the idea of poring over charts, drawing all over them and attempting to predict an outcome that was better than chance... still possibly my fave part of this world to be honest. 
From there I studied bonds and learned about general investment eg the fundamentals,risk management, diversification etc. pretty much ignored general economics. After that I went for a position at a trading firm and discovered the futures markets and got taught about spread trading... discovered that having Obsessive compulsive disorder is hugely desirable in this business (according the the interviewer) but didnt secure the position despite being in possession of said OC brain lol.
Did some paper trades on a simulator and did quite well. Discovered I'd need far more money than I was likely to have anytime soon so put the whole thing on the backburner and went back to uni to do my science/chem degree. 
Then about 3 months ago I stumbled back into this world... no idea how or why... can't remember at all but I discovered the world of CFD's and super duper leverage and realized that I might not need 50K to start in this game after all.
So here I opened an account with CMC and playing around small amounts of dosh but more importantly it's made me realize that if I want to do this stuff than I need to save some dollars and manage my money better as it's all rather superfluous if I can't.
So for now it's back to the workforce to save up some cash and back to the books and forums to learn! Super exciting really


----------



## Cazzarazza (6 September 2015)

Hi,
New to trading but have been playing around on a demo account and just started some live trading.
Has anyone any info on a good trading company for CFD's.

Cheers,
Caz


----------



## Oscoff (6 September 2015)

Cazzarazza said:


> Hi,
> New to trading but have been playing around on a demo account and just started some live trading.
> Has anyone any info on a good trading company for CFD's.
> 
> ...




Hi Caz - Exercise some caution with CFD's or any high leverage instrument. If you want to be in trading over the long term you should consider less risky approaches. Sure, you'll make less in the short term but I'll bet you make more in the long term by being a bit more risk averse. I much prefer options and warrants where I am getting ASX spreads and not disadvantageuos broker spreads. This is why some of them are apparently far cheaper than the like of Etrade et al. They get it back in the spreads they offer. 

Best regards Oscoff


----------



## bigmacca (14 September 2015)

Good Afternoon Fellow Traders,

I’ve been a long time stalker of this forum, thought I should sign up and introduce myself!
Very new to the game, so my focus is to really get the basics down and get some skin in the game.
Currently investing with $20,000 and am up about 10% over the last few weeks, made some very bad calls but no harm done, just a few things to learn from.  If anybody is based in the south west of WA and enjoys a beer or two let me know, I would be happy to buy a few rounds.

Cheers
Luke


----------



## Joe Blow (14 September 2015)

A hearty welcome to all the new ASF members! 

Feel free to jump right in and start posting, and if you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## dicko15 (14 September 2015)

Hi guys been reading the forums for a while now but never posted. I'm really interested in investing in stocks but not sure where to begin. There's a lot of mixed messages and different views which I find a bit confusing. I do have an account with comsec which I created to suss out there system and it seems ok to a newbie. any tips and guidance would be much appreciated

Cheers


----------



## velloxal (15 September 2015)

Hi all

I am new, just start learning terminology  Look like long way to go but very promising time catcher
Will check some posts to indulge right in  I will have more questions along my way  
Stock Market look like big lottery, hope I can bite a slice


----------



## Rypieee (22 September 2015)

Hello readers,

I rarely ever create an account to converse with others on the forums, however, I have taken an exception for aussiestock because I have heard great commendations from others! 

A bit about myself:
I have just begun to really educate myself about the stock market and have always been very interested in the market. I have a background of economics and finance and I am keen to start my journey into the world of trading!

What I hope to look for:
Because I have just started out on my journey, I have read a few books such as "The intelligent Investor" and "The Business of Share Trading" by Leon Wilson. I have aligned and see myself as a trend analysis type of trader and would really like to have someone show me the way and guide/mentor me as i commence my journey! (Especially on softwares and tools to see and make decisions)

What I have:
I have understanding of the basics to trend analysis, I am very hungry for more knowledge on trading. I suppose I just need someone to show me how to take my first step. It is probably the scariest point of my trading journey haha 

I will be looking to attend seminars and educational events and if anyone has any recommendations of a mentor/events, feel free to let me know!

Not sure if you are able to private message an individual but any replies will be read almost immediately!


----------



## Tom32 (24 September 2015)

Hello,

I'm Tom from Perth.

Dabbled in shares well over a decade ago but got married had a few kids and spent the capital I had saved in my youth.

Decided about 3 years ago to move my super out of BT balanced fund as it had done nothing over the previous decade but stuck with BT and put half in the international unhedged fund. got pretty lucky there and got to the point self managed stacked up. 

Have recently set up self managed super and have the lot sitting in cash getting 1.9pc pa. Clearly by more luck than anything have sat out the last few months volatility while I was setting up the smsf.

Be about a week before I get my Macquarie share trading account up and running and initially (prob when opportunity presents in the next few months) plan on getting it into etf's probably going a little heavy energy. Indeed initially maybe only a small percentage of it into energy. This is the only way with Macquarie as it happens to get international exposure: ETFs listed on the asx.

While I don't think trading is allowed in smsf I plan on buying some Aussie stocks direct too over time. 

So I am definitely not a trader but if I had to describe my style I like buying when things appear good value. This has had me pick plenty of companies just prior to liquidations but also a few before takeovers my most fond memory being of North limited.

Sorry for the long post. On holidays at present so have too much time on my hands.  look forward to learning a bit over the next twenty years while I attempt to grow my smsf for retirement.


----------



## shank (29 September 2015)

Hi All,

My name's Shashank (please call me Shank!!), i am 26 years old and an absolute newbie when it comes to investing.

I have recently taken charge of my finances and want to improve on them.

I currently have a property that is rented out and negatively geared, but am looking into managed funds/ ETF's.
I am looking at putting approximately 2k into VHY (for the regular income) and have another 2k to put into another.

Any suggestions on where to go or thoughts on going with VHY?

Also how would investing in this affect my negative gearing, i am in the 80k tax bracket.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lomu (4 October 2015)

Good morning all 

730 am here and my coffee and jam-on-toast are going down swimmingly.
I've been reading these forums for a while and it's about time I contributed I guess. I'm 42 and I'm about to get really serious about my super. I have about 85K and I'm in the process of setting up a SMSF. Just working out asset allocations, ETFs, shares, cash, small caps etc. There's a lot of work involved that's for sure. Doubtless I'll be picking brains for tips, help and advice so I hope I don't step on too many toes.

Darren


----------



## Bill M (4 October 2015)

Lomu said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 730 am here and my coffee and jam-on-toast are going down swimmingly.
> I've been reading these forums for a while and it's about time I contributed I guess. I'm 42 and I'm about to get really serious about my super. I have about 85K and I'm in the process of setting up a SMSF. Just working out asset allocations, ETFs, shares, cash, small caps etc. There's a lot of work involved that's for sure. Doubtless I'll be picking brains for tips, help and advice so I hope I don't step on too many toes.
> ...




Hey Darren, welcome aboard!! I'm in the middle of reorganising my super at the moment. I'm in a little different position to yourself as I am going into a pension account. For me, the minimum draw down from super in pension mode is 4%. The challenge is finding products paying 4% or more. Right now I am buying high yielding ETF's and keeping quite a bit in cash, waiting for opportunities. Right now I think the ASX is good value but it might get even better value soon, no one really knows.

Few things for you to look at. Check out the ING Living Super website. You get to control a lot of your funds with this super account (I am with them). Or if you really want to go the SMSF route, check out esuperfund, a lot of people find them very good and the cost is quite reasonable.

No matter what you decide, good luck with your investments and welcome.


----------



## PrecisionTMYAI (13 October 2015)

*A Short Introduction: PrecisionTMYAI*

I am delighted to be joined this forum and am keen to start learning. I have been interesting in wealth creation for many years, since the early days of high school. I was in a situation where, the expenditure I needed would not be able to be met with my revenue and so I started selling items. My interest for selling grew from there into more specific areas such as savings accounts and finally stocks.

*A bit about me*
Recently graduated from high school, looking to enrol in a degree of Computer Science/Commerce. I can say that my interests are quite aligned with my tertiary pursuits as I have a strong interest in technology. I love tinkering with tech, have built a computer (partially), and am getting into programming. My technological interests aren't limited to these areas, as they have been extended to areas such as RC Quadcopters.

I have seen the strong trend in demand for jobs in the ICT sector and this is one of the main reasons for choosing Computer Science in the first place. In the next few months, I will be attempting to introduce myself to programming languages such as Python and then Javascript. 
The Commerce component of the combined degree that I would like to pursue is influenced by my desire to major in Economics and possibly Finance. I wish to extend the current knowledge that I have accrued from senior studies in high school and hopefully use this in aspects of investing.

In my spare time, I do take a strong interest in photography and have been developing my artistic practice to differentiate myself from the crowd.

I would like to start investing as I have finished reading a book and about to commence another that has inspired me to invest. I believe that investing at a young age would benefit me, because as they say, the most valuable "asset" that an investor can have is time.

I hope that my experience on these forums will be enlightened by the wealth of resources that are provided on this forum. I can't wait to start educating myself!

- PrecisionTMYAI


----------



## Bankroll (18 October 2015)

Hi,

Quick intro, I'm 40 now with some life experience and have developed an interest in derivatives trading. I have been studying for around 8 months (and wishing I had started 20years ago) with the view to starting a portfolio and investing (real money) in another 12 months or so, and potentially managing it for income in the next decade.

I hope to learn and find others with similar interests here.

B


----------



## Ryanbrockman (19 November 2015)

Hi,

I am also new to this forum, searched various posts and I am able to find topics of my choice and interest. I have a work experience of 2 years and got some wonderful and bitter experiences too. I am looking forward to learn new things here.


----------



## martin1985 (25 November 2015)

I am a full time engineer working at Perth. During spare time, I am favor in reading books and analyzing stock market so as to maximize my money's value in the long run. I am seeking a stable and small groups of people with similar philosophy of investment in Perth (where I am currently residing in), wishing all members in the group can exchange ideas and share opinions with a regular weekend's or weekday nights' catch-up moment. In the common ASX market, I stick to investigating and exploring uncommon stocks. Anyway, I am a long-term investor.


----------



## LILLIAN (26 November 2015)

*Hi, seasons greetings to all!*

I'm a newbee. looking through the site today,I'm very green, I've posted a plee for info on 'SHARE EXPRESS'. I've looked at their website and of course the person that I have talked to in the company sounds legit, but I am not liking what I see in the contract, but I don't like any contract. I can't seem to find out anything about them except for what they say about themselves. can anyone help please?

kind regards,

lillian


----------



## JJZ (18 December 2015)

Hi All, just signed up and first post  

Dabbled a little in stocks over the years but mainly invested in real estate, looking to diversify and add a stocks to the list. Probably more of a medium/long term investor I suppose.

Havent looked at a chart or index in 10+ years so I am basically starting from scratch.

Will be wearing out the search options soon looking for software/data/books and broker advice etc...


thanks
JJZ


----------



## N00B (19 December 2015)

Hi all,

I am looking forward to learn from the experts here 

At the moment, I've been learning/practicing technical analysis and preparing to enter the market after a solid 3-6 months of practice and computing portfolios. Also I've learned a quite a bit of financial theory but I don't know how much of it is useful... 
Mainly looking into trading/investing. Stocks, Forex, Equity Option. 

Thank you


----------



## TheSchwartz (24 December 2015)

*Optimistic Loser looking to start on path of redemption in the New Year*

Hi Everyone,

Merry Christmas!

I am totally new here and to the world of trading. 

I'm looking to learn as much as possible before I start rebuilding the remanent of my nest eggs.

In summary - this is me:


THE GOOD

•	140K PA income in senior position with a great company that's in an industry likely to survive any future economic storms.
•	My career is the one thing I can be proud of, with niche always-in-demand skills and excellent CV and training behind me.
•	Brand-new SMSF with 110K (still in process of roll-overs being consolidated from previous parasitic employer super funds).
•	Engaged to a wonderful lady - finally found my soulmate after decades of disastrous relationships - she is completely supportive of this endevour.
•	The chaos of the past 7-10 years has finally subsided and things are stable enough to start planning for the future
•	In my mid-40's but in great health which I intend to keep that way with daily fitness training and paleo lifestyle.


THE BAD

•	Horrible relationship and financial choices in my past have left me with practically zero assets (aside from the Super).
•	Nothing left of a lovely house when my marriage ended, the house was sold in fire-sale and the F@%$king lawyers descended to pick the carcass clean.
•	140K of Super wasted through early withdrawal to avoid mortgage defaulting – pointless exercise in the end
•	Still have 60K+ in debts costing me around 1K per month to maintain (considered Bankruptcy, but not a good idea on a higher income)
•	Credit rating completely demolished (for at least next 5 years) after stand-off's about debt repayments 
•	Paying 1K per month in Child Support for a son I adore but only every second week (depending on my Ex's moods)
•	My FiancÃ©e is not employed currently - she is super smart and had great career overseas but qualifications and experience not recognised here
•	In my mid-40's, which means only a couple of decades left to fix this mess with enough to retire on, somewhere to live and leave something for my boy.


I can already see that a standard low-risk 3-5% PA is not going to cut it to have a decent accumulation, but with nothing else left I also need to try to not be reckless.

Even with all the set-backs I am an optimist at heart and  I have come to terms with my past failures and have learnt a lot about myself in the process.

But still have so much to learning and study ahead before I can trust myself to invest the little I have left and will consider all and any advice.

Anyway, that’s me – Have a great Christmas and looking forward to reading all yours posts with intense interest in the new year.

May The Schwartz be with you!


----------



## Joe Blow (24 December 2015)

Merry Christmas and a hearty festive welcome to all our new members!


----------



## bobtoonge (16 January 2016)

*Well....I joined ^^*

Just started and don't know how far would I go....

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Elosbarn (17 January 2016)

Hey everyone! I'm a 23 year old student from Adelaide.

I'm trying to get a feel for the ASX and start trading soon! What's the best website in Aus for real time stocks and share prices, and what sort of things should I be looking for in a stocks and shares website?

Thank you so much!


----------



## The Green Goose (20 January 2016)

I'm very green, hence the name.

In truth not looking to invest for years to come. I'm treating this like a career shift - I want to educate myself completely first.

I understand the value I've diving in (albeit with small amounts) - that attitude is how I've lived most of my life. However I have live business to invest in at this stage and I feel my capital is better spent there.

Anyone followed this path? and can recommend a good place/s to start?

Cheers


----------



## bookcooker (1 February 2016)

Hello,
This seems like a great active community with extensive knowledge on investing in Australia. I have just started my journey in buying/selling stocks and I will probably be asking many dumb questions (sorry). 
My background:
 Been playing league of legends (video game) for the last 4 years: hardcore (6-16 hours a day, average 12 hours) 
Currently:
 18 yrs old, shifted my focus to university.


----------



## GABaxter (2 February 2016)

found the site searching for a platform to trade US Stocks with, so here I am.

Still haven't found one that makes me feel good, hope this pans out.

I expect it will take a good 6-12 months before I have anything valuable to contribute, but I look forwards to giving back as much as I can if I manage to make this lifestyle work out.

Thanks all!


----------



## dsingh (3 February 2016)

Hello everybody

I have some spare time at the moment so I decided to start looking at trading, I have watched a few youtube videos, downloaded Incredible charts trial and a paper trading spreadsheet.

My next step is to get some education...If anybody can recommend some good providers of education or share how they educated themselves that would be great


----------



## dogma (3 February 2016)

Hi 
I started trading 2 months ago and have been studying for a while. I am interested in biotech and tech stocks as I myself work in IT. Hope this works.


----------



## howmanyru (3 February 2016)

If you are new to the stock market, I would say read and learn as much as you can, then throw the books out as they will quickly become redundant. You have to learn by losing and making money, those are the lessons that will teach you the most. You can start with small amounts of money so the losses will be minimal as you learn. Then increase as your system proves itself. The system is something you have to develop for yourself, but includes risk levels, psychology, knowledge, financial position, day jobs, family, etc, etc, etc. There is a LOT to learn, but don't let that put you off. I have not been very successful in all the many years I have been in the stock market, but i have learnt SO much about psychology, myself, money, global economy, history, etc, etc, so that alone has been worth it.


----------



## sparhawk (3 February 2016)

hey guys! i've been reading the forums a little while now, and decided it'd definitely be a good place to hang about. quite new to investing, haven't done any trading yet... hoping to learn a few pointers before i go into that one.


----------



## Joe Blow (3 February 2016)

Welcome to all of our new members! 

Don't be afraid to post and participate in the discussions here at ASF, and if you have any questions about how things work please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## ssv8pilot (5 February 2016)

*Here Goes !*

Based in Brissy -just started doing the initial research. I figure my first real trades are several months away as still finding out how this all hangs together, what tools I will need, what resources are available etc etc.

Would be interested in touching base with someone who is practicing day trading to hear first hand their journey and experiences.


----------



## captain black (5 February 2016)

*Re: Here Goes !*



ssv8pilot said:


> Based in Brissy -just started doing the initial research. I figure my first real trades are several months away as still finding out how this all hangs together, what tools I will need, what resources are available etc etc.
> 
> Would be interested in touching base with someone who is practicing day trading to hear first hand their journey and experiences.




Welcome to ASF 

"Modest" is day-trading futures on this thread:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30093


----------



## Vergel (27 February 2016)

Elosbarn said:


> Hey everyone! I'm a 23 year old student from Adelaide.
> 
> I'm trying to get a feel for the ASX and start trading soon! What's the best website in Aus for real time stocks and share prices, and what sort of things should I be looking for in a stocks and shares website?
> 
> Thank you so much!




have you checked out CMC Markets? Motleyfools were recommending them to new traders plus they have lower fees compared to the big four.


----------



## Vergel (27 February 2016)

Hi everyone!

This is my first financial market forum I've joined. It looks like an active forum so I wanted to try.

From QLD and an aspirant Financial Analyst/Manager in the future. Still a student. Eager to learn from many different sources.

Hoping I could be part of a network of vigorous individuals/group who have financial growth mindset.

Happy learning/investing to all!!!


----------



## ZombieG (19 March 2016)

G'day all! New to investing and of course these threads. Looking to make my first stock purchases in a few months and obviously very nervous. Dont know what I am doing, i've picked a few stocks and as soon as I get my small personal loan out of the way I will be over doubling the amount in to my mortage and the rest in to some investing. Very excited to get started. Until I am ready, doing all the reading I can. But man...there is so much reading.


----------



## Knobby22 (19 March 2016)

Hi Vergel, ZombieG

You have one advantage Zombie, should be able to save on food!


----------



## Joe Blow (19 March 2016)

Welcome ZombieG and other new ASF members! 

If you have any questions about how things work here, please don't be afraid to ask.

Enjoy the forums!


----------



## ZombieG (20 March 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> Hi Vergel, ZombieG
> 
> You have one advantage Zombie, should be able to save on food!




Haha! You know...after tracking my grocery budget, I absolutely have to agree! Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Craton (22 March 2016)

Welcome, welcome, welcome new ASF members. Great to have you here.

Remember that the only stupid question is the one not asked, so post often.


----------



## MacDizzle (3 May 2016)

Hi all,

I'm new to trading but have floated around the idea of trading in my head for a while now, but never took it beyond that. Like a lot of people here, im looking to investigate whether the stock market is for me and will give it a few months of focused study. 

Cheers


----------



## jolly (8 May 2016)

Hello everyone,

This is all new to me, so I am hoping to learn as much as I can from everyone here and minimise my mistakes and losses.

Reading the start of this thread, it looked like 07 was a good year - I have no idea how things are looking now, so that's why I'm here.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Craton (9 May 2016)

Welcome Newbies.

There are many resources within these vaults, many that will answer your questions. 

I'd urge you to look through the various threads starting with the Beginners Lounge. Next, have a look in the Forum Jump link or use the Search function top right of the ASF window.

There really is a wealth of info here within ASF and like anything that is worth the time and effort, you may just have to do a little work first to reap the rewards.

Good luck and happy investing/trading.


----------



## DiamondJim (12 May 2016)

Hi, Im new to both the stock market and forums. Really keen to get into the market but a bit lost at the moment. 
Any help at all is greatly appreciated


----------



## blaz0430 (15 May 2016)

Hi guys, any beginners that want to have a chat and or need some support down the long road of investing feel free to send us a message. Nothing worse then having no one to consult with!


----------



## fxtraders (15 May 2016)

Hi,
 I'm new here, glad to know that I found this form ..
thanks


----------



## forunna (31 May 2016)

Hello people,
Just signed up here.
I know nothing. I have been reading a few personal wealth creation books and have decided it is high time I get some investments going.
A lot of thread reading and searching coming up.
craig.


----------



## jam66 (6 June 2016)

Hi all.

Just found this forum and decided to join so I can increase my knowledge before I start trading.  As you may guess  I am new to all this and it seems very hard to sort the wheat from the chaff on the www.  Seems to be a lot of people spruiking out there on how to make massive returns.

Looks like I have a lot of reding to do!


----------



## Appetency (6 June 2016)

*Hello Everyone!*

Hi,

My name is Manoj Sharma. I am from Melbourne, Australia. I am glad to be part of the community and i like to say hello to all members.


----------



## ariellapolter (9 June 2016)

*New investment enthusiast joining*

Greetings from Sydney!

My name is Ariella P. and I'm new to the investment sector.

I'm employed in the marketing sector and am managing campaigns for leading local service providers, such as Paul's Cleaning Sydney. I'm currently developing my knowledge in the SaaS business management sector and am looking to set my own startup. Browsing around the small business forums sparked my interest towards stock investing. I'm currently exploring this field and have no professional knowledge other than the one shared around popular resource hubs.

I'd be happy to read success stories, general advice and everything in-between so feel free to share along.

Regards, Ariella P.


----------



## AvGeek (17 June 2016)

G'day and Happy Friday Everyone,

I am currently a newbie at the investment game and am really eager and excited to participate in the forums, meet new people, and learn as much as I can about futures, options, stocks and CFDs. 

Happy Trading! 
AvGeek


----------



## MichelleMM (28 June 2016)

Hi there!

I recently entered into the world of online trading and am eager to further my knowledge and education on these forums from like-minded individuals. I'm very much looking forward to reading and engaging in these posts in hope that I will gain further 'real world' knowledge on the Australian stock market from beginner traders as well as 'been there, done that' investors. Hopefully I can learn a lot! 

Cheers,
Michelle.


----------



## berKo (10 July 2016)

Hi all. Just joined and glad to have found a resource like this. Very new to investing/trading. have read(and re-reading) the William Oniel guide. Just did my first purchase during the week (EVN...prob missed the boat and about to get hurt in a correction)...had to start somewhere. Look forward to learning more from all the experience on the forums here.


----------



## tmallie (15 July 2016)

Hi all,

Just checked in after many years away and realised my account was still active. I have been a forum member since 2004 and the site is certainly changed a lot since then.  

I am considering myself a beginner again as it has been a long time since my last trade and keen to learn and get my finger back on the pulse with trading.

Work as a data analyst and based in Townsville and happy to be back on the forums.

Troy


----------



## Joe Blow (15 July 2016)

Welcome to all the new ASF members! If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask. I hope you all enjoy and benefit from the forums! 



tmallie said:


> Just checked in after many years away and realised my account was still active. I have been a forum member since 2004 and the site is certainly changed a lot since then.
> 
> I am considering myself a beginner again as it has been a long time since my last trade and keen to learn and get my finger back on the pulse with trading.
> 
> Work as a data analyst and based in Townsville and happy to be back on the forums.




Welcome back Troy! It's good to see you back after such a long absence.


----------



## tmallie (15 July 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome back Troy! It's good to see you back after such a long absence.




Thanks Joe,

Was just looking back through some of the old posts and seeing the post about the forum being one year old was funny to see.

T


----------



## RBORonald457 (22 July 2016)

Hi All

New to this forum just want to introduce myself and learn from others

Started Binary Option 7 months ago still haven't earned anything 

The worst thing is I can't do anything because I'm under management of a broker: banghead:


----------



## Bluejade (27 July 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I am learning how to trade and came across this forum whilst searching the many pages for info on how to get started.  Can't wait to read how everyone is going and maybe gets some tips.


----------



## Boggo (27 July 2016)

Bluejade said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am learning how to trade and came across this forum whilst searching the many pages for info on how to get started.  Can't wait to read how everyone is going and maybe gets some tips.




Welcome Bluejade.

Many years of experience and opinions on this site without all the superfluous nonsense.
Don't be afraid to ask a question, as they say in aviation, the only stupid question is the one you don't ask.

Make full use of the search function.


----------



## TomaszP (30 July 2016)

Hi Traders,

My name is Tom and I am a trading newbie.

I've traded long term before, mainly in medical device companies like (COH) stocks with very good returns. I really want to learn the ins and outs of trading, my view is that anyone can buy shares, let them sit for a long while and get a return or experience losses without too much thought and I'm that anyone.

I'm here to learn as much as I can and broaden my understanding on various investment strategies, systems and software and basic methods/styles of trading. I am quite interested in penny stocks and short selling but long term investments in sound companies or up and comers also interests me.

Basically, I am here to start learning to make more money using a measured strategic approach by learning as much as I can from others.

I have been reading many posts on here and find most to be very informative and helpful so if I have learned from you, thanks in advance! 



Cheers 

Tom


----------



## blaz3dafunk (2 August 2016)

Hey lads, 

I've been interested in the markets since maybe high school and now I'm keen to get started for real. 
I'm totally new to the trading scene. I've spent my holidays researching and reading to get a grips with all the terminology, strategies, jargon and instruments you can trade. If you're willing help me get started on a platform (suggestions, brokers, instruments) I'd really appreciate it. 

Cheers


----------



## lockscombi (3 August 2016)

Hey there fellow investors

Had a big win at the local casino some months ago and figured it would be a good idea to gamble it on the stock market. With your much needed help of course! 

I have already read a mountain of stuff here and I was very impressed with this friendly and knowledgeable crowd!
I have already invested 75% of my money in the so called blue chips but with my gambling nature I have decided to put the other 25% towards the more riskier companies in a defiant display of my new found greed. haha

Thanks,
lockscombi


----------



## charlielalut (14 August 2016)

Good Afternoon Forum Folk!

My name is Charlie and l am not new to the game but have been investing on and off over the last decade and find it all immensely challenging.   I have been happily married for three years and have a two year old daughter and cute little Chinese Crested puppy that constantly pees in the halway, and yours truly is on mop detail!

Have started reading a few books and have another 50 to get through (hate being a slow reader...) which l hope will steer me into the direction of which way l should trade, ie, day trade/swing-position trading or just being a passive investor watching from the sidelines(not my ideal if preserving capital is crucial). So l have a few questions to ask of the experienced hands (and eyes) that have trawled through the annuls of this great forum and greatly appreciate any input or advice offered both publicly and privately, many thanks.

Broker:  have been with Commsec for years but their $30 fee is expensive, will open a CDIA to get it down to $20.  Have recently toyed with CMC markets and have found it to be slow and lagging, not ideal for getting out of positions quickly but the fees are only $15.  I have recently downloaded Amibroker, has anyone tried this? How does Amibroker tie in with Comsec or other trading platforms this is still a blur....
Trading Style:  how do l work out what is a good fit for me?  It's not like going down to the local PJ's to try on a Purple Label suit, what have people found in their travels?  I have heard of Van Tharp and Dr Steenbarger but haven't read their works as yet but am keen to hear what anyone else may offer.

Thank you all for reading my post and l hope you have great luck with your trading and are able to find positive experiences.  I have heaps more questions to ask of you all and will be in touch soon.

Charlie


----------



## Scootsdad (14 August 2016)

Hi

Have been trading shares on and off for several years but now interested in getting more involved and trading on a more permanent basis.  New to Forums but hope I can get relevant information from other users.

Been only trading long in the past, but want to be able to go short as well, so am looking at CFD's as the way to do this.  Looked at Warrants, but was not impressed and options are a bit out of my league at the moment.

Am currently trying IG for CFD's and will move my share trading to them if they seem reasonable to deal with.

Have been reading extensively and hope that my trading will improve with more experience.

Found some interesting threads in the Forums so look forward to gathering more information.

Bye for now.


----------



## ReXXar (16 September 2016)

*Hi*

Hi all, 

Name's Rex, first time I've signed up a stock market forum.  Not sure what to expect but would be good to meet like-minded investors who can learn from each other and prove my ignorance   It is strangely lonely sometimes being an individual investor. Recently I got access to substantial amount of cash and looking to be fully invested in hopefully within the next four weeks. 

So I dipped my toes in the water few days ago with the first stock Flight Centre before ex-dividend.  I do not view FLT as anything spectacular, however having an Enterprise Value less than Market Cap (about 14% discount) and EV/EBITDA multiple of 7.5 and EV/FCF of 13.5 makes it stands apart amongst the other respected blue chip stocks, cash per share alone is about 35%.  Looking back through last 10 years though it appears EV/MC has been in a range of 78% to 94% so nothing surprising.  Return on capital has been surprisingly high in the last ten years, except in 2009 when it turned negative.  Still, they do have a competitive advantage and with a fat wallet moving into the internet space, additional acquisitions maybe on the horizon.  With a 5% dividend yield is sure better than getting 1% from what St George is paying me.  I don't think I got a bargain price, as I would've made the same conclusion back in 25 August when they released the Annual Reports and trading at $31, but I have a time frame of 3 years and I see FLT has limited downside risk.  Any thoughts?  Would appreciate any comments.

Today I been looking at Monadelphous, a mining engineering company that's been hammered in recent years due to decreasing mining capex, I did some number crunching and this company looks promising.  The contrarian part of me is ticking.  The only risk is I might be catching a falling knife.  I'll do some more research tomorrow, and if there's a margin of safety I'll buy it.  A third candidate is ERM Power, their share price has been hammered as they're reaching market potential, I don't usually look at companies with high debt, but I might check this one out on the weekend as their EV/FCF is trading at 3x

Happy hunting

Rex


----------



## Anthhh (20 September 2016)

Hi Guys 

My name is Anthony and i am from Melbourne new to this Forum and new to all things Stocks, i am looking to primary invest for the short terms. I am looking to get as much information and connect with people who know much about investing in stocks and the like. I am interested in knowing what to look for when selecting a stock and how to recognise and invest in Penny stocks in Australia. 

Look forward to connecting further and learn more.


----------



## Ina amran (20 September 2016)

Hi i am new to this forum
i hope i am doing this right.

I have just gained some interest in trading online and would like some help with tips and suggestions from all the guys with experience in this field.

I have a relatively average fund to use for trading and would want a safe and consistent return on it.

Any suggestions??


----------



## tech/a (21 September 2016)

Not only for you but every one who posts
very similar requests.


----------



## Illuminate (21 September 2016)

Hi im a stay at home mum to 2 little ones, with a little spare cash and thought i would give share trading a go. Im into both astrology and money so thought i would combine the two.

I took my first step last week and purchased some shares. Very excited to seee how they progress, probably will hold them until the middle of October.


----------



## Joe Blow (21 September 2016)

Welcome everyone! 

Thank you for joining the ASF community. I hope you all find your time here to be both educational and entertaining.

If you have any questions about how things work, please feel free to ask. And don't be afraid to start posting and participating in the various discussions. ASF is all about discussion, debate and the sharing of ideas and opinions. As tech/a suggested, use the site search function often. There are thousands of threads here at ASF, and there are a great many hidden gems out there if you search hard enough.



Illuminate said:


> I took my first step last week and purchased some shares. Very excited to seee how they progress, probably will hold them until the middle of October.




Welcome Illuminate!

What shares did you purchase and what made you decide on that particular company? I hope you chose well and see some solid gains in the coming weeks.


----------



## hoahuynh (5 October 2016)

Hello People

Looking at securing my future who know what will happen to this gen y by retirement age. Really not looking forward to working till 70 before I can draw down my super which is what brought me to this page.

Been reading into VAS which is what drew me to this forum so I can understand what other options I have inregards to investing.

Regards

Hoai


----------



## Kingofclubz (19 October 2016)

Hello All,

I Have been studying day/swing trading quite heavily only for the past 4 months and looking to connect with other Aussies who either currently trade or are getting into trading. I come from a Poker background so the fundamentals that I have acquired transition well to trading, I just need to learn the mechanics of the stock market before I jump in. I plan on trading international markets using Interactive Brokers TWS although I anticipate this will be in the next 6 months, I am in no rush and only want to trade once I am fully confident. I plan to be a long term forum lurker/poster and right now looking for anybody (Experienced or novice) who is willing to connect where we can chat live on Skype (text or voice either one) as I have found networking with peers and having instant communication is a great way to boost the learning process.

Look forward to hearing from any of you soon and good luck to everyone on your journey, Thanks a lot!

-King


----------



## Owlie20 (20 October 2016)

Hello all, 

Name is David. I've been investing in shares for a few years now, but I've never done any active trading. 
Now in my 30's I've decided that I would like to break from 9-5 jobs. So here I am trying to get my hands on day trading. 
Hopefully I'll be able to make a decent living out of this. 

Not here for the quick money and other get rich quick schemes. 
I think this forum would be the right place to start gaining more knowledge and experience.


----------



## Cam019 (27 October 2016)

Hi all,

I am a university student studying finance and accounting and I have profound interest in value investing, specifically the deep value and contrarian approaches. I do not have any of my money in the stock market although I do play a stock simulator so I can test out certain investment strategies. Hoping to meet some like minded people also interested in value investing.

Cameron


----------



## PharmBBs (26 November 2016)

Hi I'm Nadia, 

I'm a chem eng and proj manager. I'm greedy af. However, I also like to have as much information at my hands before I make big decisions, hence why I joined this forum. I'm looking to cash in on Australia's ageing population and exploit rich baby boomers as they retire via pharmaceuticals & aged care.


----------



## marketplacemelbo (28 November 2016)

Hi everyone  to all of the members . I am here for the information about the fresh market in the Melbourne . So it is great opportunity for the all peoples of near by Melbourne . We will discuss and giving more info about MarketPlace store  Melbourne .


----------



## karlkarlsson (29 November 2016)

Hello from Sweden
I just find your forum on google and i think i could be interesting to learn little about the Aussie stockmarket before i spend some money on it........you have to excuse me if my gramma is not 100% beacuse i am swedish citizen and i have english  as second language


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 November 2016)

marketplacemelbo said:


> Hi everyone  to all of the members . I am here for the information about the fresh market in the Melbourne . So it is great opportunity for the all peoples of near by Melbourne . We will discuss and giving more info about MarketPlace store  Melbourne .



Welcome to Australia. Yes the Melbourne area is a great place for multiculturalism. At the moment house prices are growing strong so people are feeling rich with all the equity in their homes on tap at low interest rates, If you have no money then the Australian government should be able to help you get started.


----------



## KlausGermany (30 November 2016)

Hello friends from Australia
My name is Klaus Romme and I come from Berlin Germany.
I found this site from Google and it went well, had imagined watching and learning a little about the Australian stock market


----------



## marketplacemelbo (2 December 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> Welcome to Australia. Yes the Melbourne area is a great place for multiculturalism. At the moment house prices are growing strong so people are feeling rich with all the equity in their homes on tap at low interest rates, If you have no money then the Australian government should be able to help you get started.






Thanks for including me and welcome reply here . You are talking about here about the Australian govt who are help for all people in the Australia .it is the great opportunity for the Australian People . Are you from near by Melbourne ?


----------



## marketplacemelbo (2 December 2016)

KlausGermany said:


> Hello friends from Australia
> My name is Klaus Romme and I come from Berlin Germany.
> I found this site from Google and it went well, had imagined watching and learning a little about the Australian stock market




Yes ,you have more and more opportunity for the stock market .Our MarketPlace online & offline store website giving you that opportunity .There are fresh fruits and vegetables ,and more recipe products . Everything will be available in fresh and clean form . So please visit to our website and review the grocery fresh store - http://marketplace.melbourne/


----------



## tech/a (2 December 2016)

marketplacemelbo said:


> Yes ,you have more and more opportunity for the stock market .Our MarketPlace online & offline store website giving you that opportunity .There are fresh fruits and vegetables ,and more recipe products . Everything will be available in fresh and clean form . So please visit to our website and review the grocery fresh store - http://marketplace.melbourne/




Long Mangos and short Brussels


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 December 2016)

marketplacemelbo said:


> Thanks for including me and welcome reply here . You are talking about here about the Australian govt who are help for all people in the Australia .it is the great opportunity for the Australian People . Are you from near by Melbourne ?



G'day. I'm not near Melbourne.  Fresh fruit and vegetables --- good for ya.  You can start your own thread to discuss the stock market or general chat if you want. There are various forums here to choose from to start your own thread or post to a related thread. Good luck with it all.


----------



## marketplacemelbo (5 December 2016)

tech/a said:


> Long Mangos and short Brussels






Oh.. ya.. are you from near by our store in Melbourne .


----------



## marketplacemelbo (5 December 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> G'day. I'm not near Melbourne.  Fresh fruit and vegetables --- good for ya.  You can start your own thread to discuss the stock market or general chat if you want. There are various forums here to choose from to start your own thread or post to a related thread. Good luck with it all.





thanks alot ..i m also move to new thread dear ..


----------



## Wickus Coetzee (15 December 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> I have decided we need a thread where those new to ASF or to the stock market can introduce themselves to the rest of the community. This way, we can avoid having 1,000 threads where people introduce themselves.
> 
> I have decided that this thread will be it!
> 
> So please, if you haven't already, feel free to introduce yourself!




Hi sorry I made the mistake of introducing myself on a ne thread. I am also new and started trading a few weeks ago. Can't get enough just want to absorb as much information as possible.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 December 2016)

Wickus Coetzee said:


> Hi sorry I made the mistake of introducing myself on a ne thread. I am also new and started trading a few weeks ago. Can't get enough just want to absorb as much information as possible.




Welcome to ASF Wickus! There is plenty of information in the more than 23,000 threads here at ASF for you to absorb. Use the site search to dig up topics of interest to you. If you are interested in a topic but can't find a thread on it, then feel free to start a new one.

If you have any questions about how anything works, please don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## david111 (17 December 2016)

g  day !

i m french  and  i d  like get into  the  australian market .
i  d  like  open  a  trading  account   for my  australian  daugther  who s  got  13  years  old .
of  course  i  will  be  the  one  who  will  manage  this  account   until  she knows  how  to  do  it .
at  the  moment  ,  and  for  few  years  i  d like  invest  nearly  25 000  Euros  in   australian  corporates  bunds , 1 or  2  or  3  years ..
Do  you  have  a  trading  platform  to  recommand me  , please ? 

Cordialement


----------



## Tigs21 (19 December 2016)

Hello all!
Relatively new to trading(1 year)
I had never really looked into ASF although was impressed with the chart analysis on some of the threads. Have only been exposed to Hotcopper which is a terrible forum. I use Amibroker charting software and swing trade CFD's

Mat


----------



## sanji (27 December 2016)

Hi, I am a beginner, planning to get in to Share Market.
Wish me good luck to convert my saving to Investment.


----------



## john5 (1 January 2017)

trend following trader, value investor, i also speculate with domains, have had some success with fine wines in the past, but the fees are ridiculous


----------



## Dearie23 (7 January 2017)

Hi everyone! I have no experience at all and am looking at trying to grow my money to earn a small supplementary income.

I'm 38, work part time and live on the Gold Coast with my two cat sons.


----------



## tedbrent (10 January 2017)

Hey everyone, I have recently becoming interested in the share market to make some extra money on the side. I have already begun trading but realized I should learn more lol. So I've come here to start learning and absorb all the knowledge from you all within the posts before I make any big moves. Nice to meet you all


----------



## Airflix (23 January 2017)

Hi, I'm totally new.  Laid off work 2 years ago, I started my own business in Drones.  I need to do some daily money making even if it's a few bucks a day to pay off debt and become knowledgeable in trading shares.

I'm a yank btw, been living here in Australia for 6 years now.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (23 January 2017)

Airflix said:


> Hi, I'm totally new.  Laid off work 2 years ago, I started my own business in Drones.  I need to do some daily money making even if it's a few bucks a day to pay off debt and become knowledgeable in trading shares.
> 
> I'm a yank btw, been living here in Australia for 6 years now.




Just a quick question about your drone business, I heard that you need a commercial pilot license if you're doing it as a business(filming etc.). Is this true? I thought it seemed fairly excessive just to fly drones to go through such training. Would have thought a drone business would be flourishing too in this day and age, they produce some incredible footage. Hope it works out for you! 

Oh and welcome


----------



## Airflix (23 January 2017)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Just a quick question about your drone business, I heard that you need a commercial pilot license if you're doing it as a business(filming etc.). Is this true? I thought it seemed fairly excessive just to fly drones to go through such training. Would have thought a drone business would be flourishing too in this day and age, they produce some incredible footage. Hope it works out for you!
> 
> Oh and welcome




Before September 30th last year it was very difficult and expensive to get a drone operators certificate and certify a company to operate drones commercially.  After Sept 30th CASA allows any drone under 2.2kg to be used for commercial purposes....those drones are DJI Phantom size.  So basically, the industry has been deregulated.  

I need to make $3000 a month and more through trading to be able to build a house soon.  I have $2000 seed money.  What's the best way to start growing this?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (23 January 2017)

Airflix said:


> Before September 30th last year it was very difficult and expensive to get a drone operators certificate and certify a company to operate drones commercially.  After Sept 30th CASA allows any drone under 2.2kg to be used for commercial purposes....those drones are DJI Phantom size.  So basically, the industry has been deregulated.
> 
> I need to make $3000 a month and more through trading to be able to build a house soon.  I have $2000 seed money.  What's the best way to start growing this?




Wow interesting, thanks for the reply. As for your question, maybe start your own thread if you like, I'm not the one to ask such a thing, better to get an answer from someone who's been doing it for years and know's what they're doing, like Trembling Hand, tech/a, CanOz, skc, SkyQuake etc. Best of luck.


----------



## PrizedBull (13 February 2017)

Hi everyone I'm new here and want to get more serious with my trading. I started off with a CommSec account and traded some JBH.AX then AMD & NVDA after I bought my house.
The latter two have done very well, since I bought them around Nov 2015. Now I've sold about $20k worth out of the CommSec account and am in the process of opening an IB account since I've heard good comments about them here and the software looks much more professional than CommSec.
I want to get into more frequent trading with shares and options, options because of the leverage and diverse strategies, basically I want to make the step up and actually trade as I have only made one trade with my NVDA shares.

I'd we'come any tips and advice on how to reach my goals, I've been absorbing as much information as I can and there's heaps to learn. I'm thinking of creating my own thread to track my progress from being a total beginner to a competent trader. >50% P&L


----------



## yeaboii (16 February 2017)

Hey all im a newbie learning for myself been playing around on the plus500 demo mode learning  a bit before i pick up a proper platform any recommendations are welcome


----------



## visy (28 February 2017)

Howdy. Thought I would introduce myself.
I'm an absolute newb keen on learning trading. I've always found share trading it interesting but never quite took the time to figure out just how it all works. 

The usual story...I thought I was an expert, bought some shares in a company that sounded awesome with little research and watched the shares tank. Now I'm taking a more educated approach and hopefully surrounding myself with knowledgeable like minded people on this forum will be part of my education.

So yeah...Hi


----------



## jenisa (1 March 2017)

Hallo everyone, my name is Jenni but everyone refers to me as Jenisa, a combination of my first and last name. Glad to be here. Looking forward to having conversations with you!


----------



## joekim87 (3 March 2017)

Hi everyone~ My name's Joe and I've recently starting studying stock investing and people recommended this forum. I hope to learn a lot initially and can hopefully become someone who value adds in the near future. Thank you!!!


----------



## Joe Blow (3 March 2017)

joekim87 said:


> Hi everyone~ My name's Joe and I've recently starting studying stock investing and people recommended this forum. I hope to learn a lot initially and can hopefully become someone who value adds in the near future. Thank you!!!




Welcome Joe, and welcome to all the other new ASF members! 

If you have any questions about how things work, please don't hesitate to ask. I hope you enjoy the many active discussions here at ASF. Don't be afraid to just jump in and start posting if you'd like to participate.


----------



## peter2 (3 March 2017)

Hi Joe, I've noticed that approx 400 people/bots have become new members since you've moved to this new platform. That's good to see, but I've also noticed that very few of them post. 

I'd like to encourage new posters to contribute, but I know they're reluctant. However, *there is a way to contribute without posting*. Use the "like" button. If there is a post that you really like or it contains some interesting or helpful information, please thank the poster by hitting the like button. 

The "like" button creates an alert that let's the poster know that someone likes a post that you did. It's a compliment and we all like to receive them. 

When I receive a few likes and I've been fortunate to receive many, I'm more likely to provide further information on the "liked" topic. 

To those new members, who don't want to post. Please thank the contributors that you like to read.


----------



## Joe Blow (3 March 2017)

peter2 said:


> Hi Joe, I've noticed that approx 400 people/bots have become new members since you've moved to this new platform. That's good to see, but I've also noticed that very few of them post.




Yes, many prefer to watch from the sidelines. I understand the reluctance. Joining a new online community is like walking into a party that's already been going for some time and everyone is chatting amongst themselves. Sometimes it takes a while to find the right opportunity to jump in and start participating.



peter2 said:


> I'd like to encourage new posters to contribute, but I know they're reluctant. However, *there is a way to contribute without posting*. Use the "like" button. If there is a post that you really like or it contains some interesting or helpful information, please thank the poster by hitting the like button.
> 
> The "like" button creates an alert that let's the poster know that someone likes a post that you did. It's a compliment and we all like to receive them.
> 
> ...




I agree. Liking posts is a good way of passively contributing by showing appreciation for content that you agree with or have gotten something out of. I hope that everyone uses this feature to encourage others to keep contributing useful content. It takes a while to compose a good post. It's nice to know that others appreciate the effort.


----------



## joekim87 (6 March 2017)

peter2 said:


> Hi Joe, I've noticed that approx 400 people/bots have become new members since you've moved to this new platform. That's good to see, but I've also noticed that very few of them post.
> 
> I'd like to encourage new posters to contribute, but I know they're reluctant. However, *there is a way to contribute without posting*. Use the "like" button. If there is a post that you really like or it contains some interesting or helpful information, please thank the poster by hitting the like button.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the welcome and thanks for the heads up as well! I'll definitely spam that like button as much as possible to let others know that I absolutely appreciate their input.


----------



## joekim87 (6 March 2017)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome Joe, and welcome to all the other new ASF members!
> 
> If you have any questions about how things work, please don't hesitate to ask. I hope you enjoy the many active discussions here at ASF. Don't be afraid to just jump in and start posting if you'd like to participate.




Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Quant (6 March 2017)

joekim87 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!



Good luck and welcome  , you will be put through the ringer here as everyone new is put through the ringer . Hope you survive , its difficult , can be very cliquey here . I've been here over 12 months and barely feel accepted yet  .. If you kiss ass you will get the nod quicker  .. fwiw


----------



## tech/a (6 March 2017)

Quant said:


> I've been here over 12 months and barely feel accepted yet  .. If you kiss ass you will get the nod quicker  .. fwiw




One word----
Content


----------



## tech/a (6 March 2017)

Quant said:


> seriously  , 2 words  ... Joe get used to it




Thank you for making my point clear.
Everyone is a beginner at sometime.


----------



## jenisa (8 March 2017)

Howdy everybody!


----------



## Wheelspanner (10 March 2017)

Hi
A beginner, been watching the forum for an year. A few Aussie stocks under the belt so far (located in NZ). Trying to learn as much as possible from all you people.
Greetings!


----------



## bsh (11 March 2017)

Hi everyone,
just popping in to do some more research here, I have had my head in ebooks for about 3 months now, reading, researching before I take the dive in investing.

Thanks everyone


----------



## StewyD32 (15 March 2017)

Hi All,
Its good to join up here. Have just started out on stocks as a hobby and have a few in the portfolio ATM.
Stuart


----------



## Peppas (19 March 2017)

Hi, total newbie here... just looking to learn a bit more before I take the plunge


----------



## mick1990 (30 March 2017)

Hi Guys!

Been hoarding cash for the last few years and looking to learn how to invest. Been lurking the forum for a couple of weeks and figured I'd give it shot


----------



## gL0ri0us7 (30 March 2017)

Hi All!

Very excited to find this site.  Lots of smart people here.

I am looking to implement investments for my young family.  Both my husband and I are retired and we have savings that we want to see us through.  I have two kids still draining funds from high school.

We don't really have much expertise in what to do from here.  Any help would be appreciated.

What should be done as first steps?  What questions should I even be asking?

Help!  and Hi.

G7


----------



## phiafia.johansson (30 March 2017)

Hello everyone, I am Fia from Sweden. I am new to this site, but looking for beneficial thread that will help me a lot! Thank you!


----------



## "kg5" (26 April 2017)

Hello to all.

Interesting areas here a lot to learn.

Where is price action going to take me?


----------



## TraderTee (29 April 2017)

Hello!

Total newbie to stock trading but keen to learn!


----------



## lukeamac (9 May 2017)

That look a long time to get through. So many introductions but really very few that followed through (at least on the forum anyway). 1-4 posts in their bio and that was it. Hope some at least continued their journey elsewhere.

Being my introduction post, I'll give some information about me and then what I'm looking for mostly on my journey at the moment.

My name is Luke, I'm 30 in 1 week (fark, its finally here, over the hill) and I live on the Gold Coast.

Since leaving school I've had 2 jobs, both were 6 month stints and since then I have had small/ medium businesses, the most recent was in the creative industry (www.4040creative.com.au). I sold my equity in that around 3 years ago and took up my then part-time hobby full-time, poker. I played both online and live with around 70% of my income being derived in larger live games. I was a little late on the big poker curve, I did get some of it during my 6 years of part-time professional play, but mostly I missed the boat for big cash like some friends of mine.

Being aware of the poker trend dying (last month online was made illegal here) and also being tired of spending time in the casino with lots of dregs of society, I was looking for other opportunities. A poker player I knew who used to be a bookmaker was arbing bonuses offered by bookmakers using the betting exchange Betfair which peaked my interest. He was also doing some bookmaking I believe through it, but he had knowledge in the industry which was required. One thing led to another, led to meeting other people in the sports and racing world and I decided to become a full time sports trader.

Rather than bore with the details of that venture, I'll give the link to my blog which details the first full year I spent doing that. I'm 7 months into the second year now but the blog content has changed as the goals for it were accountability, it achieved that and thus it was time to move on from the original content written in there. I am still currently trading sports full time through bookmakers and Betfair and this has and remains to be a lucrative venture for me.

This brings us to the current moment in time, I'm not looking to leave sports, however, I would be utterly naive to think that my edges will remain forever. I've always been interested in the share market and for a number of reasons it hasn't been the right time to further explore it. Now with a much more substantial capital base to work with, along with skills from poker and sports trading that I consider very relevant, I'm ready to give it some proper time.

I have been reading a lot, books, forums, asx.com.au and talking to all people that I can that can help provide some guidance. I took the first steps I guess by starting an E-Trade account and have also got a Plus500 account I believe its called. My actual on the job experience in the share market is limited to shorting TLS with some free money from Plus500 without any great success nor damage.

****I'm looking for a mentor****

I think out of everything, that is what I would like the most. I can speak from experience that this relationship is helpful as I was a poker coach and also offer coaching in a less formal way currently for sports trading. I currently run a couple of Facebook pages that provide assistance to people gratis and provided positions to people in the group which has returned ~85% in 6 months. I do this not for any ego driven reason but to help people to see that they can travel a seemingly impossible path and that many have done it before them. We all hear of success stories, but when you actually know someone who is making it happen, makes all the difference, did for me in poker and sports trading anyway, gives you belief.

What does this mentor relationship look like? I have no idea, it can be as little or as much as you feel comfortable, all people with experience in the market I would like to talk to if you would feel comfortable helping. I understand more than most what information would be private to you and thus I won't ask you for your edges, its more about helpful resources, good setups for success.

Hope to hear from some of you experienced traders here and on PM.

Cheers Luke


----------



## STBarett (11 May 2017)

Hello everyone, I am Sydney, I am interested in developing and business apps. I am new here and this is a great forum.


----------



## DwayneBuzzell (19 May 2017)

Hi all!
My name is Dwayne Buzzell. I am a forex trader and forex writer. I have been specialized in the finance industry and has been actively working with Forex brokers for the last 4 years.


----------



## VNDIRECT (14 June 2017)

Hey guys!  
I am from Vietnam, you can call me David. I work at *VNDIRECT *- top 3 stock companies in Vietnam as a broker. I would like to introduce our products here and share my experience in trading in Vietnamese market with you. It is great to know what global traders interest in our market and make friends. Have a great day! 
Feel free to add my Skype: *thinh.brk*


----------



## Triple B (17 June 2017)

Greetings from Far North Coast NSW.
Have been educating myself over the past couple Months.
Using incredible charts , and hub charts.
Downloaded Ninja trader today and worked out how to get ASX 200 on there.
So far only paper trading ,and currently literally paper trading as the Stockwatch site seems to have gone !!
Anybody know why?
ASX Game is also finished
Shame about Stockwatch as my first day on there{last Tuesday net $1900 gain beginners luck] Was the first day of My Newly developed Strategy. Then Stock watch Dissapears.
I did join the ASX Game on ANZAC Day and quickly dropped nearly $3k in 2 weeks. No strategy or Technical analysis before playing. Then almost got back to square  before the game ended .
This was after some reading and trying out some ideas. CWY and SUL FPH ALL  all helped towards the end.
Learned valuable lessons about brokers fees and how to allow for them in different size trades.
Broker would have made a fortune if the game was real.
Does anybody know of another paper trading site for ASX??
I believe I can use Ninja Trader to simulate trading and that was the main reason I downloaded it.
Seems all DEMO Trading platforms in Australia are for CFD trading. These are all margin accounts and I have no interest in Market maker CFD trading demo. I guess if that's all there is I can still use them and ignore the Margin?
Bye
Brendan


----------



## tmykm1994 (20 June 2017)

Hi,

I am completely new to trading and i am hoping to learn a great deal about trading from this forum.

I have alot of savings and i am just wondering what to do with it.


----------



## Titch (20 June 2017)

Hi all,
Im new to this trading game. My occupation is a mechanical engineer and live in the Ocean Grove area of Victoria. My hobbies are fly fishing and RC model aircraft. Should anyone require mechanical engineering advice regarding how something should be designed, manufactured, what material it should be made from, how it should be heat treated etc im happy to offer support gratis as that is my love and profession. Im looking for a mentor who can guide me through the maze of information towards my first trade and help me distinguish the facts from the bull****.With the bit of research ive done regarding trading i believe i would  be interested in trading using options. Im hoping to meet someone on this forum who would be happy to step me through the process of learning. Looking forward to the experience. Thank you
Regards
Ron


----------



## e.d.suarez (21 June 2017)

Hi I'm new to trading,

I currently work in the corporate travel industry and hope to start trading next next month on SelfWealth.  If anyone can give me a really good place to find where I could download or view online live stocks on ASX that would be great, I'm assuming will have to pay for the service as usually free ones are around 20mins delayed - thanks


----------



## SilverXX90 (1 July 2017)

Hi Traders!

I'm from NZ, 32 yo male. I'm completely new to share trading and hoping to pick up some tips from other traders. Also could do with some assistance on just placing an order!...


----------



## Bourseboy (3 July 2017)

Hi everyone, 
Great forum for a newbie like me. Live in Sydney, 66 years old male and want to make some money actively trading. Played the ASX share market game, learning everyday, but have a long way to go.
Any advice info will be welcomed.
Cheers, John


----------



## pixel (3 July 2017)

Bourseboy said:


> Hi everyone,
> Great forum for a newbie like me. Live in Sydney, 66 years old male and want to make some money actively trading. Played the ASX share market game, learning everyday, but have a long way to go.
> Any advice info will be welcomed.
> Cheers, John



Welcome, John.
You've come to the right place - except: Don't expect "advice". The vast majority of us consists of fellow travelers like you, not allowed to give advice.
However, everyone has opinions and experiences to share, and most are very willing to answer questions on that basis.


----------



## aus_trader (14 July 2017)

Welcome all, this is a good place to learn in my humble opinion. Although I wouldn't consider myself as a beginner, I am always learning and it finding ways to improve my strategies. I agree with the comments from pixel above and I also don't like to advice people to do this or that, only make suggestions if I can see that I can help someone (based on my own experience) improve their investing / trading. I also find it helpful to learn from others and I find ASF has some experienced old timers that have guided me in the right direction. This is why I have decided to post a journal of my investing journey here (see "medium/longer term stock portfolio"). More recently I've started journal for "speculative stock portfolio".

Wish you all best of luck with your journey...


----------



## dj_420 (14 July 2017)

A beginner in some areas. And since I logged in and looked it had been almost 8 years since my last post so I should probably re-introduce myself.

My background is in mining and exploration, primarily gold and base metals. Worked as a geo for 6 years in industry throughout SE Asia and Australia and now involved in mining law. Have been investing for almost 10 years and discretionary technical trading for about a year or so.

The area I am brand new in is quant trading. At the moment working on automated strategies and learning Python. Slowly getting wins on the board, main areas I am working on are developing a long term trend trading and swing trading strategies based on momentum and mean reversion.

If you guys have mining/exploration related questions, always happy to answer.

Interestingly the last company I posted on was PDN. Which is now in voluntary admin. That last post was probably one of the high points of the uranium boom.

Always funny looking back at stuff in hindsight. But around that time there were a lot of people on this board that did very well out of junior explorers and mining companies!


----------



## aus_trader (14 July 2017)

dj_420 said:


> If you guys have mining/exploration related questions, always happy to answer.



Good to know. I do buy mining hopefuls and speculative junior explorers from time to time in my "speculative stock portfolio". So it's great to have someone with experience in this area to ask questions especially if I come across some technical stuff such as quantities in resources/reserves kOz/mOz, grades in g/t, ppm etc.


----------



## Joe Blow (15 July 2017)

dj_420 said:


> A beginner in some areas. And since I logged in and looked it had been almost 8 years since my last post so I should probably re-introduce myself.
> 
> My background is in mining and exploration, primarily gold and base metals. Worked as a geo for 6 years in industry throughout SE Asia and Australia and now involved in mining law. Have been investing for almost 10 years and discretionary technical trading for about a year or so.
> 
> ...




Welcome back dj! And welcome to all the new ASF members as well.


----------



## VCrusty (19 July 2017)

Hi guys.
New member to the forum and wanted to introduce myself.
An ex Oil and Gas Mech Tech now working in Operations in Queensland.
Had an account with commsec for quite a few years now and must say I've been pretty terrible at all things to do with the stock market 
I am currently looking into setting up some investments for a special needs trust (my son's) and I'm compiling a list of LIC's and ETF's to invest in, trying to keep the list to around 10 - 12 stocks.
Would love to post the list up upon completion to receive any feedback, positive or negative.
Regards,
VCrusty.


----------



## pixel (19 July 2017)

Welcome VCrusty,
I'm more of a "WA-rusty", a rusted-in Sandgroper 
If you wish to receive feedback on some ETFs or LICs, I'm sure there will be plenty of members who have an opinion to share. If I can find a chart for an instrument, I'm also happy to post my tuppence worth.
Good luck with your studies - no need to tell you how important the safety aspect of capital preservation is, especially for a "Special Needs Trust".


----------



## Bally (24 July 2017)

Hi All, 
I'm a complete newbie and looking for advice while reading books and learning some new skills. I have yet to decide if this is online gambling or investing with my knowledge base. Time will tell 

I hope I will become a contributing member of the forum over time, but to start off I will have more questions than answers. So for my first question

Which forum is the best to post a question about online trading platforms. 

Good luck to those that need it and congratulations to those that don't
Cheers
Bally


----------



## Joe Blow (24 July 2017)

Bally said:


> Hi All,
> I'm a complete newbie and looking for advice while reading books and learning some new skills. I have yet to decide if this is online gambling or investing with my knowledge base. Time will tell
> 
> I hope I will become a contributing member of the forum over time, but to start off I will have more questions than answers. So for my first question
> ...




Hi Bally, welcome to Aussie Stock Forums!

Threads about online trading platforms should be posted in the Brokers or Software and Data forum, depending on which platform you are asking about. However, before you start a new thread, be sure to do a search to see if there's an existing thread on the same topic. If you can't find a suitable thread then by all means start your own.

If you have any other questions, please don't hesitate to ask. Other that that, please enjoy the forums!


----------



## tech/a (24 July 2017)

In answer to your question 
Gambling ----- if you don't know how to trade and how to create a positive expectancy.

You'll know when you can trade and invest profitably.
Until you do your gambling.


----------



## OmegaTrader (24 July 2017)

Bally said:


> Hi All,
> I'm a complete newbie and looking for advice while reading books and learning some new skills. I have yet to decide if this is online gambling or investing with my knowledge base. Time will tell
> 
> I hope I will become a contributing member of the forum over time, but to start off I will have more questions than answers. So for my first question
> ...




As time goes on that you will realise that everything is life is a gamble.
Crossing the road is a gamble, a relationship is a gamble, the stock market is a gamble.
The key to winning is to keep the odds in you favour.
The casino is still here after centuries, as are the bookies.
Playing games where they have a guaranteed edge.

The government, the brokers, the market makers and the traders.
Financial markets are the same each participant has their own game to play.
Learning and trying to improve decision making for your own situation is a step in the right direction.


Having said that, ironically

Good *Luck!*


----------



## tech/a (24 July 2017)

Good *Luck 

And where opportunity exists 
Luck of time and place cannot
Be underestimated *


----------



## aus_trader (25 July 2017)

Bally said:


> Good luck to those that need it and congratulations to those that don't



This quote is so damn funny mate, it's obvious but got a hidden humor to it. I am of the former...


----------



## Coronasix (6 August 2017)

Hey everyone, obviously I'm new to the forum as I'm posting here for the first time... Have had an "interest" in the stock market and trading but haven't delved any deeper than looking at the ASX website and having a go at an online (but not live, thank goodness) investment program that was run a number of years ago. Never gone any further then that but am now looking to be able to be a little more financially stable moving forward. Looking forward to reading through a lot of information and beginning a journey somewhere....

And yes, I enjoy Corona 
Pete


----------



## Joe Blow (6 August 2017)

Coronasix said:


> Hey everyone, obviously I'm new to the forum as I'm posting here for the first time... Have had an "interest" in the stock market and trading but haven't delved any deeper than looking at the ASX website and having a go at an online (but not live, thank goodness) investment program that was run a number of years ago. Never gone any further then that but am now looking to be able to be a little more financially stable moving forward. Looking forward to reading through a lot of information and beginning a journey somewhere....
> 
> And yes, I enjoy Corona
> Pete




Welcome to the forums Pete! I hope you enjoy your time here. There's lots of great information in the 23,600 odd discussion threads here at ASF, so if there's a topic you're interested in, the place to start is the search function. If you can't find whatever it is you are looking for don't be afraid to start a new thread in the appropriate forum.

If you have any questions about how things work, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## wowwow (7 August 2017)

20 yo retail staff looking to build up a healthy deposit for a property purchase within the next ~3 years, adjusting for the market. Currently looking for optimal strategies and researching options, I'm expecting securities to be a part of my diversity.

go bombers


----------



## crackajack (7 August 2017)

Newbie here hey guys


----------



## crackajack (7 August 2017)

wowwow said:


> 20 yo retail staff looking to build up a healthy deposit for a property purchase within the next ~3 years, adjusting for the market. Currently looking for optimal strategies and researching options, I'm expecting securities to be a part of my diversity.
> 
> go bombers



Good to hear, best wishes for your journey


----------



## Hawkmeister (18 August 2017)

Morning all!

Thought I better introduce myself here. I suspect you will see a lot of me here in the future. Though I'm not normally the kind to ask questions (if a google search can answer it for me, which it almost always can).

I'm 31. I'm a software engineer and consultant by profession. I initially became interested in trading when i was around 20. Back then I had no capital and fewer skills. After working the same career for over 10 years part of me wants a lifestyle change. I've only got about 60K capital which I intend on growing while I learn. I have with no immediate plans to risk it. On the plus side I have no debt. So #YOLO

I haven't started paper trading just yet. I'm in the process of studying various bits of TA. Of course as someone with the ability to program I immediately dream about finding THE Algo to rule them all which I can then automate. I suspect that may never happen, but nonetheless I like the challenge. Certainly not my focus at the moment.

I've been "investing" <10% in shares since Sep last year, but I think what I really want to do is trade rather than invest.

90% of my job is actually to learn. So I'm not shy of getting into the books and wish I could spend more time doing so.

Anyway, looking forward to getting to know some of you and hope I can contribute along the way.


----------



## pixel (18 August 2017)

Hawkmeister said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Thought I better introduce myself here. I suspect you will see a lot of me here in the future. Though I'm not normally the kind to ask questions (if a google search can answer it for me, which it almost always can).
> 
> ...



Welcome, Hawkmeister 
a man after my own heart, and 4 decades younger.

Be prepared for setbacks, and lots of them. Also for criticism from "the other side".
You will also run into strong headwinds if you try to find THE algo to end all algos. Corporations with much deeper pockets will see to that. We small fries have to stay nimble and humble: Accept the need to change when "it" stops working, and then make the change quickly.
But if you persist and apply your knowledge of statistical averages, you will succeed.

All the best,
from an old cat.


----------



## aus_trader (18 August 2017)

pixel said:


> Welcome, Hawkmeister
> a man after my own heart, and 4 decades younger.
> 
> Be prepared for setbacks, and lots of them. Also for criticism from "the other side".
> ...



Couldn't agree more. Although not a s/w programmer I've kind of tried the automating process, algorithms, trading robots etc. Too much stress and not enough gain, so not spending any time on this area any more. Not trying to discourage you but just my own experience.

I'm too busy with work and nowadays I spend some spare time doing a bit of stock research and buy small stakes in companies that I like. I keep a portfolio of these stocks I buy here at ASF since I am always learning and listening to others on the forum.


----------



## Hawkmeister (18 August 2017)

Thank you both. Yes, I've come to the realisation that there's no easy money to be made here. It's the potential it can have for my lifestyle that is magnetic. 

I appear to have a long journey ahead before I even put money at risk.


----------



## Hawkmeister (24 August 2017)

I stumbled across the CMT course so I've been reading its curriculum as a starting point. It's nice to have some structured reading to go by, rather than just random bits here and there. In the meantime I've got a demo account with NinjaTrading and have been looking at the ES and NQ e-minis. Unfortunately all the action seems to occur between midnight and 6am local time. So I'm not sure if this is an option for me. But while I learn material in the CMT course I'll be getting some screen-time.


----------



## Dazzy33 (24 August 2017)

Welcome to all newbies here. Enjoy this great community.


----------



## aus_trader (24 August 2017)

Hawkmeister said:


> I stumbled across the CMT course so I've been reading its curriculum as a starting point. It's nice to have some structured reading to go by, rather than just random bits here and there. In the meantime I've got a demo account with NinjaTrading and have been looking at the ES and NQ e-minis. Unfortunately all the action seems to occur between midnight and 6am local time. So I'm not sure if this is an option for me. But while I learn material in the CMT course I'll be getting some screen-time.



Good luck, you might have a better fighting chance of winning with Indies compared to FOREX.


----------



## Hawkmeister (24 August 2017)

aus_trader said:


> Good luck, you might have a better fighting chance of winning with Indies compared to FOREX.




Well, I'm watching the futures. Though it is like watching the paint dry this morning. For some reason I'd probably feel more comfortable with ASX stocks, but not sure what software / feed / broker I'd need that would let me short them. I'm wary of CFDs though I'm not entirely sure I know why. In any case, it feels valuable just watching live data (even if it's the ES) just to get some screen time.


----------



## Modest (24 August 2017)

Hawkmeister said:


> Well, I'm watching the futures. Though it is like watching the paint dry this morning. For some reason I'd probably feel more comfortable with ASX stocks, but not sure what software / feed / broker I'd need that would let me short them. I'm wary of CFDs though I'm not entirely sure I know why. In any case, it feels valuable just watching live data (even if it's the ES) just to get some screen time.




Welcome

FPMarkets is pretty good because it is Direct Market Access (DMA) CFDs. My advice to you is keep it simple from the beginning and don't underestimate TA101 stuff like Support and Resistance.

Good luck


----------



## ForTheKids (26 August 2017)

Good morning all.....!!!  I am very very new to the stock market, thought i would have a go & try & make my little kids some coin. Wasted a few grand working out how it worked, made a little off btc this week. So anyway its good to be here to learn from the best.  CHEERS all....


----------



## Terri (14 September 2017)

Hello There,

I'm new to the forum and I'm very new to the share market feeling a little lost... Like bambi just stumbling around finding my way. Hoping to learn a lot from you all and hoping to be able to contribute somewhat as well. Terri


----------



## pixel (15 September 2017)

ForTheKids said:


> Good morning all.....!!! I am very very new to the stock market, thought i would have a go & try & make my little kids some coin. Wasted a few grand working out how it worked, made a little off btc this week. So anyway its good to be here to learn from the best.






Terri said:


> I'm new to the forum and I'm very new to the share market feeling a little lost... Like bambi just stumbling around finding my way. Hoping to learn a lot from you all and hoping to be able to contribute somewhat as well. Terri



Good Morning, ForTheKids and Terri.

You've come to the right place. Lots of experienced traders and investors are posting here.
ForTheKids, if you did learn how the system works, those "few grand" have definitely not been wasted. I know of many an investor who burned 5 and 6 figures, and still haven't quite figured it out. The secret, if there is one, lies in reading as much as you can, whether it be related to a specific topic or not. Get a feeling for a poster's style. Check how well past assessments have stood up. *and ask questions!
*
Happy Trading and Investing.
Pixel


----------



## _neon_reflected (17 September 2017)

Hey everyone... just starting up with trading. I work from home so I can have a second computer on to watch and react to stocks. My wife has started recently to get into it and her trading seems to prove that she can almost replace her part-time income which would suit very nice. I'm looking to learn more to see if I can bring in a bit more $$$ to the family.


----------



## HarveyJ (22 September 2017)

Hi Im a newbie and very confused, but also really excited about learning how to trade in shares.  As my circumstances has recently changed, I am now a stay at homer and need to get some $$$ back into my account.  I have been reading quite a lot of things about share trading, problem is I think I have been reading too much!!  I am going to go back to basics and start at the beginning.

Mx


----------



## Boggo (22 September 2017)

Welcome Harvey.
Make full use of the search function, there will likely be an answer in there to every question you may have, if not just ask.


----------



## XavierRI (29 September 2017)

Hi, 

I'm Xav I'm just learning and watching trading vids at the moment. 

I had the thought of investment trading 6 years ago but put it off due to moving overseas to work.

Happy to be patient and learn to risk manage and think logically and write/document trading strategies & methods


----------



## migigl (2 October 2017)

Hi everyone,

Starting in my investing journey, and ready to learn lots. I started with the ASX beginners courses, and already on lesson 3 there is something on franked dividends that I need explaining. That is why I'm so happy that I have found this forum! I'll put it on another thread. Look forward to reading and learning.

Cheers
Miguel


----------



## Joe Blow (2 October 2017)

Welcome XavierRI and migigl! I'm glad you found us. If you have any questions about how things work here, please don't hesitate to ask.

Be sure to explore the search function fully, as it will help you find the many thousands of threads buried in the various forums here at ASF.

Enjoy!


----------



## pixel (3 October 2017)

migigl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Starting in my investing journey, and ready to learn lots. I started with the ASX beginners courses, and already on lesson 3 there is something on franked dividends that I need explaining. That is why I'm so happy that I have found this forum! I'll put it on another thread. Look forward to reading and learning.
> 
> ...



Hi Miguel, and welcome
Just a quick reply on franking credits.

Companies that make profits (not all of them do  ) have the choice to re-invest the money into new projects or simply to expand, or they can pay a certain percentage to their shareholders as a dividend. In either case though, they have to pay tax first. Currently, the company tax rate stands at 30%.
For a shareholder, dividends are like wages and therefore subject to personal income tax.
However, if a dividend is paid out of "after-tax earnings", the Taxman has already taken 30% in tax; slugging the shareholder the full marginal tax rate, which could be as high as 48%, would be considered too greedy, even by Tax Office standards. Therefore, those 30% that have already been paid *on shareholders' behalf* are credited back to them.
The Maths is rather simple:
Assuming you, the shareholder who received the dividend, got paid $7,000. The pre-tax amount, that is the money which your company must have earned and paid 30% tax on, is $10,000 (30% = $3,000 has been paid *on your behalf* to the ATO.)
So, your share of the earnings is $10,000. If your marginal tax rate is 48%, you only need to pay the additional 18% or $1,800 on those 10 Grand. If you're in a lower tax bracket, the 30% pre-paid tax may exceed your personal rate and you may have been overtaxed. 
Both cases are covered by the "Franking Credit", which is fancy speak for saying _"those 30% paid on your behalf by the company are credited against your tax obligation."_ For it to work correctly, all that has to be done is to add the "grossed-up" dividend to your income.


----------



## johnny100580 (5 October 2017)

Hi all 
Only been trading for a few weeks now and jumped straight into it without any real research 

Bought into AVZ at way too high a price at 0.170. It dropped pretty quickly for a couple of weeks and I kept buying more at lower prices to try and average down. Ended up with 18k at 0.116. Finally into profit now and it's at 0.135 but not sure if I should sell or hold on longer. Any tips would be great, cheers


----------



## Triathlete (5 October 2017)

We cannot give you specific advise but you need to ask yourself why you bought into the company in the first place and whether those points are still valid....This is only a speculative company so it could keep going up or crash back down......Depends on how much you are willing to risk. I always try to remove my original stake from any investment I make as soon as possible and let the rest run which depends on what I see on a chart based on technical analysis....

Latest comment from Lincoln stock doctor AVZ exhibits unacceptable levels of financial risk due to a below benchmark Financial Health score. Investors need to be aware such companies pose risks and warrant a speculative investment only. Any prospective investment should be managed with tight stop losses implemented.


----------



## PZ99 (5 October 2017)

johnny100580 said:


> Hi all
> Only been trading for a few weeks now and jumped straight into it without any real research
> 
> Bought into AVZ at way too high a price at 0.170. It dropped pretty quickly for a couple of weeks and I kept buying more at lower prices to try and average down. Ended up with 18k at 0.116. Finally into profit now and it's at 0.135 but not sure if I should sell or hold on longer. Any tips would be great, cheers



I had a similar run with this stock when it was 2.5cents. It fell to 2c after some legal challenge so I topped up and later sold the "excess" parcels at 2.5 and sold the rest at 3c.

The rest is history and bitchery


----------



## migigl (6 October 2017)

pixel said:


> Hi Miguel, and welcome
> Just a quick reply on franking credits.
> 
> Companies that make profits (not all of them do  ) have the choice to re-invest the money into new projects or simply to expand, or they can pay a certain percentage to their shareholders as a dividend. In either case though, they have to pay tax first. Currently, the company tax rate stands at 30%.
> ...



Hi pixel, thanks for your explanation. That part is now clear. I also read other threads, as Joe Blow suggested. However, this is the paragraph that I still don't quite get, the "imputation credits" bit:
_Franked dividends carry imputation credits, which entitle shareholders to a tax offset or a reduction in the amount of tax to be paid. If your marginal rate of tax is lower than the company tax rate, the excess franking rebate can be used to reduce the taxpayable on other sources of income.  _
Following on from your example, imagine that my marginal tax rate is 16% (which unfortunately isn't) and from my work income I have to pay $3400 in tax. Then I receive the franked dividends as you explained them. Does that mean that the ato would consider that I have already paid 14% of those $10000, so $1400?, and I would only have to pay $2000 more?

Thanks in advance.
Miguel


----------



## pixel (6 October 2017)

migigl said:


> Following on from your example, imagine that my marginal tax rate is 16% (which unfortunately isn't) and from my work income I have to pay $3400 in tax. Then I receive the franked dividends as you explained them. Does that mean that the ato would consider that I have already paid 14% of those $10000, so $1400?, and I would only have to pay $2000 more?



No.
Let's say that without the dividend you had taxable income of $40,000, for which you had to pay $3,400 (I'm too lazy to look up the exact tax rate.)
The taxman will then add the grossed-up dividend to your $40,000 taxable income, which lifts your taxable income to $50,000. At the assumed marginal rate of 16%, it would mean your new tax would be those initial $3,400 plus $1,600, which is 16% of the ten Grand dividend. So, your new tax would be $5,000, of which you have already paid $3,000 when you received only $7,000, the other $3,000 having been paid by the company to the ATO.
Those $3,000 are credited to you as pre-paid tax, and given the fancy title "franking" or "mputation credit".
As a result, you will only need to pay $2,000 tax instead of $3,400, your tax burden if you had NOT received a dividend.


----------



## migigl (6 October 2017)

Clear now, thanks a lot, pixel


----------



## Journey (17 October 2017)

Hello All,

Just introducing myself to this wonderful forum. Have been browsing for a while and have learnt so much from the information within. 

I have been doing a bit of share trading for 15 years or so, only on a few stocks just for fun. 

Recently I have been teaching myself on how to trade options and I have been enjoying it very much.

I am hoping to learn more on this field and hopefully I can connect with other traders in this forum.

Thanks

journey.


----------



## Joe Blow (17 October 2017)

Journey said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just introducing myself to this wonderful forum. Have been browsing for a while and have learnt so much from the information within.
> 
> ...




Welcome to ASF Journey. It's great that you found us.

If you have any questions about how things work here, please don't be afraid to ask.

You'll find the forum search to be a useful tool for tracking down old discussions on a wide range of topics, so I recommend you spend some time exploring its many options.

Otherwise, please enjoy the forums!


----------



## sedwardgul (18 October 2017)

Hi everyone, new investor here just joined to get some info and advice from all the investors\traders here. hope to learn a lot. 
thanks


----------



## Spearsy (24 October 2017)

Hey all, newbie here signing in for the first time. Been stalking this forum for a little while now so figured i should sign up and say hi. Im still in the research phase of my trading adventure and will be looking to dominate in the asx game when it starts up again next year. My focus as of now is from a day trading perspective and learning more about momentum trading and fundamentals. Look forward to learning from you guys.


----------



## PZ99 (24 October 2017)

Welcome  

The more day traders the better. We also have our own monthly competitions which are a bit of fun. 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/november-stock-tipping-competition-entry-thread.33528/

Cheers.


----------



## Natlan (2 November 2017)

Hi all, just joined in today, recently got sick of full service brokers, took control of my SMSF and transferred everything into Commsec. Considering stock screening platform and avoid the traps, where do i start?


----------



## Joe Blow (2 November 2017)

Natlan said:


> Hi all, just joined in today, recently got sick of full service brokers, took control of my SMSF and transferred everything into Commsec. Considering stock screening platform and avoid the traps, where do i start?



Welcome to ASF Natlan! A good place to start might be the Where to start? thread. Other than that, just start doing some searches on topics that interest you. There's almost 24,000 threads here at ASF so there's plenty of content to explore.

If you have any other questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## vegestock (3 November 2017)

Hello. I'm just started out investing and wanting to learn technical analysis. Very little experience in shares. I have some ETFs and that's it.  Really want to build up my knowledge and start paper trading before having a proper go in the market. This forum seems like a great resource.


----------



## Flyswatter (12 November 2017)

Hi all. New member , little to none trading or share experience. 
I have lots of reading to do haha.


----------



## pixel (12 November 2017)

Flyswatter said:


> Hi all. New member , little to none trading or share experience.
> I have lots of reading to do haha.



Welcome aboard, flyswatter
the first step is made, taxiing on the runway. You'll be flying in no time.

Listed below are some reasonable entry threads. 
If you're interested in a particular area, you may jump right in and start reading A short guide ..., Accounting ..., or Technical Analysis ... 
Otherwise, browse the list of topics in the Beginner's Lounge.

Oh, and you can always put a specific question up for discussion.


----------



## pixel (12 November 2017)

vegestock said:


> Hello. I'm just started out investing and wanting to learn technical analysis. Very little experience in shares. I have some ETFs and that's it.  Really want to build up my knowledge and start paper trading before having a proper go in the market. This forum seems like a great resource.



Hello and welcome, VS

The good thing about T/A is, it's applicable to all kinds of instruments - as long as there is sufficient liquidity and a modicum of independence. I think of T/A as a branch of Statistics. That will immediately lead to the basic requirement of liquidity because without an significant number of trades and traders, you won't have a statistical universe.
If you don't want to go to school or pay someone for classroom seminars, I suggest you have a look at http://www.incrediblecharts.com/
It's quite comprehensive, and *it's free.*

PS: Ignore the detractors, of which there are many. That aside, *enjoy the ride*.


----------



## Flyswatter (12 November 2017)

Thankyou very much.
Edit- the quote didn’t attach so now it looks like I’m talking to myself.


----------



## TheDean (4 December 2017)

Greetings all!

New Member here, even though this account is old I have not really posted anything because honestly I forgot this forum existed. 

I do not really have much experience when it comes to investing or shares since I'm still a youngster, but I am ready fill my brain with knowledge. Also love reading so any book recommendations are welcomed.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 December 2017)

TheDean said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> New Member here, even though this account is old I have not really posted anything because honestly I forgot this forum existed.
> 
> I do not really have much experience when it comes to investing or shares since I'm still a youngster, but I am ready fill my brain with knowledge. Also love reading so any book recommendations are welcomed.



Welcome TheDean! Glad you found us again. 

If you have any questions about how things work around here, please don't hesitate to ask. With regard to books, here are a few links to get you started:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/books-for-beginners.11507/
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/top-trading-books-and-questions-about-others.23221/
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/definitive-book-list-for-beginners.25727/
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/best-stock-market-books.27567/

There are plenty more threads on books, just do a "Search titles only" search for "books" and you'll find there are literally dozens of threads to explore. Don't be afraid to post if you have any questions or comments. Just jump right in!


----------



## AktienJäger (4 December 2017)

Hello, members. 

To give you some background, I have spent over a decade in the (corporate) property industry. My view on investment was always 'bricks and mortar' (whether it be residential, commercial, retail etc.). There was some level of skepticism (towards the stock market), but to the most part, it was a case of sticking to what I knew.

Floating around in the back of my mind was the occasional recollection of a (mature) gentleman whom my Wife worked with when she was studying full-time, and working part-time. The gentleman's role was simply to pack gifts...and when observed, he was in his own world: not bothered by the noise or disruptions around him, he would just sit there and wrap gifts. It turned out this gentleman was exceptionally good at reading the (stock) market - it was something that his Father had taught him. This gentleman didn't earn a lot of money working, he made a bucket load of money investing. This is going back about 15 years now...it's a pity we don't have contact with this fellow. Nonetheless, this is what I aspire to be/do. 

I am still wet behind the ears when it comes to the stock market, so I will be taking in more information than expressing, however, as time goes on I hope to share my experiences with the rest of the forum.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 December 2017)

AktienJäger said:


> Hello, members.
> 
> To give you some background, I have spent over a decade in the (corporate) property industry. My view on investment was always 'bricks and mortar' (whether it be residential, commercial, retail etc.). There was some level of skepticism (towards the stock market), but to the most part, it was a case of sticking to what I knew.
> 
> ...




Welcome AktienJäger! I look forward to your contributions. Please enjoy the forums.


----------



## gulu (15 January 2018)

Hello everyone,

Just to give you some background, in the past 10 years I have been investing in the property market. With some lucky success, I also realize that property market has its limitations such as a strong capital requirement and little to no liquidity. Also with the current crazy market it becomes harder and harder to find a good investment opportunity.

Hence why I turn my eyes to stock market. As a newbie I will be mainly reading and learning but hopefully in the future (maybe 5 - 10 years) can also share my experience. For now... will start with simulators.

Thanks,


----------



## tech/a (15 January 2018)

gulu said:


> I also realize that property market has its limitations such as a strong capital requirement and little to no liquidity.




Plus you can buy $500,000 worth of stock at 10.00am and sell it again at 10.05am.
Cant do that with property!

I'm also a property developer! (Not as much these days).
Enjoy your time here.


----------



## systematic (15 January 2018)

gulu said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just to give you some background, in the past 10 years I have been investing in the property market. With some lucky success, I also realize that property market has its limitations such as a strong capital requirement and little to no liquidity. Also with the current crazy market it becomes harder and harder to find a good investment opportunity.
> 
> ...





Welcome! Enjoy the journey


----------



## ferdtheword (17 January 2018)

Hi,

Just recently got the idea to invest some of my savings. Don't really know what I'm doing but keep being told about ETFs! 

Looking forward to learning lots from the forum and hopefully not making any terrible mistakes!


----------



## PZ99 (17 January 2018)

Welcome, you picked a good day as it's a sea of red so far 

List of ETF's > https://www.morningstar.com.au/ETFs/ETFsLatestPrices


----------



## Joe Blow (17 January 2018)

ferdtheword said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just recently got the idea to invest some of my savings. Don't really know what I'm doing but keep being told about ETFs!
> 
> Looking forward to learning lots from the forum and hopefully not making any terrible mistakes!



Welcome to ASF ferdthesword! I hope you enjoy your time here. 

If you have any questions about how things work, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## ferdtheword (17 January 2018)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to ASF ferdthesword! I hope you enjoy your time here.
> 
> If you have any questions about how things work, please don't hesitate to ask.



Thanks for the welcome! I'm full of questions but I'll get reading first before spamming you guys too much!


----------



## BlownAccount (21 January 2018)

Hello all, just came across this forum. Im new to derivatives trading and have now set up my first live account after six months on demo's. It is certainly a mature market place with lots of pitfalls and a big learning curve. I have read some books and am learning as much as i can in the hopes i can sequester some monies from the market place. Hopefully i enjoy my experience...cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (22 January 2018)

BlownAccount said:


> Hello all, just came across this forum. Im new to derivatives trading and have now set up my first live account after six months on demo's. It is certainly a mature market place with lots of pitfalls and a big learning curve. I have read some books and am learning as much as i can in the hopes i can sequester some monies from the market place. Hopefully i enjoy my experience...cheers



Welcome to ASF BlownAccount! I hope that you enjoy your time here and learn enough so that you don't blow up your trading account.

If you have any questions about the forums, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## cynic (22 January 2018)

BlownAccount said:


> Hello all, just came across this forum. Im new to derivatives trading and have now set up my first live account after six months on demo's. It is certainly a mature market place with lots of pitfalls and a big learning curve. I have read some books and am learning as much as i can in the hopes i can sequester some monies from the market place. Hopefully i enjoy my experience...cheers



Welcome to ASF!
I do hope, that amidst the inevitable frustrations, that will almost certainly lie ahead for any aspiring derivatives trader, that you do gain some joy whilst riding a somewhat accelerated learning curve.

Please don't be afraid to post some of your experiences, no matter how glorious or inglorious they may be!

Other aspiring members, can often gain valuable insight from others' experiences, and ,depending upon your level of exerience, some of ASF's  more seasoned market warriors, might potentially, be able to offer some useful insights of their own,in the hope of aiding you in travelling the challenging road that lies ahead.

Anyway, one important thing to keep in mind about securities market derivatives trading is, that with only a small minority of exceptions, it is essentially a zero sum game. That is, whilst a derivatives trader seeks to profit at the expense of the derivatives market, that same market seeks to profit at the expense of the trader, hence my reason for referring to the more experienced derivatives traders, as "seasoned market warriors".


----------



## gks (24 January 2018)

Hi members,

New to trading. New to this forum. Starting from basics. Got to know about this forum from google searches. This forum has abundant info to go through. Bit confused where to start and proceed further. Reading bits and pieces here and there.

Well, I have an SMSF. From the readings so far I understood I can have individual account and SMSF trade account. But not sure with which online broker to go for at this stage or is it too early for that. Hope I will sort it out with the help from this forum. Cheers.


----------



## Joe Blow (24 January 2018)

gks said:


> New to trading. New to this forum. Starting from basics. Got to know about this forum from google searches.



Welcome to ASF gks. It's great you found us.



gks said:


> This forum has abundant info to go through. Bit confused where to start and proceed further. Reading bits and pieces here and there.




With more than 24,000 threads in the various forums, the website search is an essential tool for tracking down discussions of interest. I generally do "search titles only" searches using specific keywords and that usually digs up whatever thread I'm looking for. However, I'm sure you'll develop your own effective methods.



gks said:


> Well, I have an SMSF. From the readings so far I understood I can have individual account and SMSF trade account. But not sure with which online broker to go for at this stage or is it too early for that. Hope I will sort it out with the help from this forum. Cheers.




There are many broker "recommendation" threads, so feel free to unearth one of those discussions if you have a general question. If you have a more specific query then feel free to start your own thread if you can't find one that helps.

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask. Otherwise, enjoy the forums.


----------



## BlownAccount (27 January 2018)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to ASF BlownAccount! I hope that you enjoy your time here and learn enough so that you don't blow up your trading account.
> 
> If you have any questions about the forums, please don't hesitate to ask.



Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## BlownAccount (27 January 2018)

cynic said:


> Welcome to ASF!
> I do hope, that amidst the inevitable frustrations, that will almost certainly lie ahead for any aspiring derivatives trader, that you do gain some joy whilst riding a somewhat accelerated learning curve.
> 
> Please don't be afraid to post some of your experiences, no matter how glorious or inglorious they may be!
> ...



Hi cynic, thanks for the welcome...i do indeed enjoy the process. I will have to make sure i dont surcome to the belief that i have special abilities beyond those of the average trader. I hear that most are not succesful in their endeavors to pull money from the market. 

For me it will be a long journey that has many tangible benifits. I simply enjoy the process of learning.  

Thank you for the note on the zero sum game. I have come across this before yet i have somewhat rudimentary understand on the business models of these brookers. Im learning all the time so thats the important thing. I enjoy listening to trade related podcasts also. They are a great way to get info whisllst on the road ect.
Cheers


----------



## Trav. (30 January 2018)

Hi all,

I am not much of a poster but I have enjoyed reading many of the posts here and I am amazed that you have many members spending so much time and effort educating others so thankyou.

I have a SMSF and a few individual holdings that will hopefully do well this year, but basically a beginner with a lot to learn.

Cheers

Trav


----------



## drewster (1 February 2018)

Hi all,

New to the forum and trading. Ive just completed reading a book called 'The Monthly Income Machine' and was making complete since and I couldn't wait to start the practical. But this is when it all started to get a bit strange. I opened a IB paper trading account and tried to do some trades and then figured out that you can only do this when the US market is open (thats how new I am ) but even trying that it was so easy to put the theory from the book into practice and then started doing further research and found how different wanting to trade from Oz is. I guess the book is more aimed at those in the US or even other parts of the world who have less restrictions.
So what I have learnt thus far is:

There are two trading platform contenders: Schwab and IB (still cant work out which one is better)
The only viable market is the US
Tastytraders is a great page to get the basics
If it was easy, everyone would be doing it.

So my quest continues and I will battle to find my way around.
My one question I do have to fellow members (and I'll create a separate post for this one) is, does anyone trade option on the LSE, as this would obviously be an easier timezone.

Thanks!
Drew


----------



## Lithium (6 February 2018)

Heya guys, new stock investor here from Sydney.

Just came across your forum and hoping to learn and grow!  Excuse my newbie questions


----------



## Joe Blow (6 February 2018)

Lithium said:


> Heya guys, new stock investor here from Sydney.
> 
> Just came across your forum and hoping to learn and grow!  Excuse my newbie questions



Welcome to ASF Lithium! 

You'll probably find that a lot of your newbie questions have already been answered in other threads, so I recommend getting familiar with the forum search as it will help you track down useful threads from the past. There's lots of great content in the ASF archives. Of course, if you can't find what you're looking for then feel free to start your own thread.

If you have any questions about the website, or how things work, please don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## willoneau (9 February 2018)

Hi though i would add my bit ,I'm a part time trader (hobby) trying to turn it into a business.Been trying for so long i think i should have quit. But here i still am reading books and such but i am slowly getting there, just didn't know it would take so long.


----------



## dutchie (9 February 2018)

Welcome willoneau.

It does take a while to get a good grip on trading, just like any other trade/profession.
There is lots of information here, much of it better than what you might find in a book!
Use the search function and don't be afraid to ask questions.
Good luck continuing your journey.


----------



## willoneau (9 February 2018)

Thanx dutchie i have been around awhile , used to follow Radge in his forum untill it was made members only and i was a member to it for over 5 yrs


----------



## Joe Blow (9 February 2018)

willoneau said:


> Thanx dutchie i have been around awhile , used to follow Radge in his forum untill it was made members only and i was a member to it for over 5 yrs



Welcome to ASF willoneau! It's great that you found us.

Please enjoy the forums and if you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## tinhat (9 February 2018)

Great to see so many new members. It will be interesting to see how far the market retraces on this correction. It could be a good buying opportunity.


----------



## RedDirt (10 February 2018)

Purchased a few shares in two junior miners and one AI company a few weeks ago through my super account. I did a fair amount of researching beforehand, but now realise I know nothing about trading and appreciate how risky those buys are. So here to trawl through posts and links to glean what I can


----------



## Joe Blow (10 February 2018)

RedDirt said:


> Purchased a few shares in two junior miners and one AI company a few weeks ago through my super account. I did a fair amount of researching beforehand, but now realise I know nothing about trading and appreciate how risky those buys are. So here to trawl through posts and links to glean what I can




Welcome to ASF RedDirt! It's great to see you have jumped right in and started posting in some stock threads. I look forward to more of your contributions. 

If you need any assistance or have any questions, please let me know.


----------



## The Iceman (10 February 2018)

Gday all , long time invester and forum stalker     cheers .


----------



## cunno (15 February 2018)

Good afternoon, I have finally built up the courage to begin my new path of successful trading (currently optimistic). I don't know where to begin but I do know I need guidance and mentoring from those who do. I ask sincerely and trustingly does anyone have any specific steps to start?

I am endlessly reading/researching/watching listening to everything I can but am struggling to establish a solid start point. The information overload has almost been detrimental to me starting. 

Can anyone recommend hands on seminars or good hands-on experiences for a beginner?

Thanks,

Cunno


----------



## jjbinks (15 February 2018)

cunno said:


> Good afternoon, I have finally built up the courage to begin my new path of successful trading (currently optimistic). I don't know where to begin but I do know I need guidance and mentoring from those who do. I ask sincerely and trustingly does anyone have any specific steps to start?
> 
> I am endlessly reading/researching/watching listening to everything I can but am struggling to establish a solid start point. The information overload has almost been detrimental to me starting.
> 
> ...




Welcome,

There's plenty of old and current threads where experienced users talk through there trades and trade management. TBH trading will take a lot of time. I have underestimated this which is why I haven't done as much trading as I would like. 

Depending on your trading experience a lot of the information in many of the threads may seem too "advanced" or not relevant but I think with time you will begin to realise the wealth of information shared here. 

Good luck with your journey!


----------



## cunno (15 February 2018)

jjbinks said:


> Welcome,
> 
> There's plenty of old and current threads where experienced users talk through there trades and trade management. TBH trading will take a lot of time. I have underestimated this which is why I haven't done as much trading as I would like.
> 
> ...




Evening jjbinks,

Appreciate the advice. This forum and various threads definitely have been very inciting in the limited time I have used.

It awesome to have the ability to share ideas with other members who are on the coal face of modern stock investing.

Just need to stay in check and be careful not to be emotionally enveloped.

Regards,

Cunno


----------



## BlownAccount (17 February 2018)

RedDirt said:


> Purchased a few shares in two junior miners and one AI company a few weeks ago through my super account. I did a fair amount of researching beforehand, but now realise I know nothing about trading and appreciate how risky those buys are. So here to trawl through posts and links to glean what I can



I prospect for gold and have done a couple if extended trips to the WA gold feilds. There is a good series on youtube designed to help investors understand the nature of gold deposits. Its from sprot and should be able to be found ysing the search term gold deposits 101. Probably about 10 hrs of video in the series. I enjoyed it as i like geology and gold. Cheers


----------



## tinhat (18 February 2018)

The Iceman said:


> Gday all , long time invester and forum stalker     cheers .



Welcome Iceman.


----------



## jmaccan (21 February 2018)

Howdy Folks. Total newbie here. 35yo in Perth and trying to be a sponge and connect with other traders locally and online with plans of putting together a solid business/trading plan and making the career change in the near future!


----------



## jmaccan (21 February 2018)

jmaccan said:


> Howdy Folks. Total newbie here. 35yo in Perth and trying to be a sponge and connect with other traders locally and online with plans of putting together a solid business/trading plan and making the career change in the near future!




i would like to add....if there is anyone in Perth (noobs or experienced) that would be keen on catching up and talk trading in person, let me know!


----------



## peter2 (21 February 2018)

Howdy, we're a pretty laid back community here and are very friendly to those genuinely wanting help. You have to take the first step though and let us know what you're looking for. 

Most beginners, well all, don't know what type of trading/investing style suits them. It's a time saver to take the time to attend investing/trading presentations that are routinely conducted in every state. Both the Aust Investors Assoc (AIA) and the Aust Assoc of Technical Analysis  (ATAA) hold monthly meetings that showcase a variety of analytical methods.


----------



## jmaccan (21 February 2018)

peter2 said:


> Howdy, we're a pretty laid back community here and are very friendly to those genuinely wanting help. You have to take the first step though and let us know what you're looking for.
> 
> Most beginners, well all, don't know what type of trading/investing style suits them. It's a time saver to take the time to attend investing/trading presentations that are routinely conducted in every state. Both the Aust Investors Assoc (AIA) and the Aust Assoc of Technical Analysis  (ATAA) hold monthly meetings that showcase a variety of analytical methods.





Thanks for the info Peter. Becoming a member of ATAA might be a good first step. cheers


----------



## Modest (21 February 2018)

jmaccan said:


> Howdy Folks. Total newbie here. 35yo in Perth and trying to be a sponge and connect with other traders locally and online with plans of putting together a solid business/trading plan and making the career change in the near future!



Welcome aboard mate. Good community here lots of knowledgeable members who are willing to point you in the right direction.


----------



## PJ0077 (22 February 2018)

Hello all, I'm new to Aussie investing & only last week made my first investment - putting all of my cash into WiseTech Global (ASX:WTC). Hoping I've backed the right horse here.

Lennie Biscuits (PJ0077)


----------



## kmzh (28 February 2018)

Hi everyone, I have recently graduated and am about to start my first full-time job ! As a result, I've started to gain interest in managing my finances (this ranges from spending less, getting a new super account, possibly investing) and therefore I have found myself here !

Even though I haven't started investing in the ASX or foreign markets, I am still interested in learning more about investing and will be trawling through the forum


----------



## Joe Blow (28 February 2018)

Welcome Lennie Biscuits and kmzh! I hope you both enjoy the forums and your time here at ASF.

Please don't be afraid to ask questions, or to post in any threads that you would like to participate in. Just jump right in and get involved.


----------



## Nexsar (2 March 2018)

Hi All, I'm restarting my life, I had a portfolio but had to sell and split it.  So starting from scratch.... and wanting to do a little more "trading" than "buy/hold", so here I am to start learning as much as I can 
Looking forward to being involved here.
thanks!


----------



## Joe Blow (2 March 2018)

Nexsar said:


> Hi All, I'm restarting my life, I had a portfolio but had to sell and split it.  So starting from scratch.... and wanting to do a little more "trading" than "buy/hold", so here I am to start learning as much as I can
> Looking forward to being involved here.
> thanks!



Welcome Nexsar! I hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## Can (16 March 2018)

Gday all, 38yo, male, just started and try to become a day trader. Good luck!


----------



## systematic (16 March 2018)

Welcome, Can!




Can said:


> Gday all, 38yo, male, just started and try to become a day trader. Good luck!


----------



## Joe Blow (16 March 2018)

Can said:


> Gday all, 38yo, male, just started and try to become a day trader. Good luck!



Welcome Can! I hope you enjoy the forums. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Ken from Hantec Australia (16 March 2018)

Good afternoon
New to here,
I was a Prop stock trader in "Day Trade The World" Taiwan office.
Currently, I am studying in Sydney and working as a part time coordinator in Hantec Market Australia, a FX broker.
Cheers


----------



## markheard (20 March 2018)

Hello Guys,

I am Mark Heard a Podiatrist in Adelaide and have over 20+ years experience in this area. I did my graduation from University of South Australia in 1991.I consults at Healthy Life Foot Clinic Burnside and Woodville Clinics. 


Thanks & Regards,

Mark


----------



## tech/a (20 March 2018)

Hi Mark

Another South Aussi.
Let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## markheard (20 March 2018)

tech/a said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Another South Aussi.
> Let me know if I can be of any help.



Sure and thanks for this such nice behavior... We will be get in touch


----------



## KomaCheese (5 April 2018)

Good Afternoon
17 Years Old
Male
Wanting to learn about day trading before I come to age.
Nice to meet you all


----------



## Joe Blow (5 April 2018)

KomaCheese said:


> Good Afternoon
> 17 Years Old
> Male
> Wanting to learn about day trading before I come to age.
> Nice to meet you all



Welcome KomaCheese! It's great that you've found us. Don't be afraid to jump right in and start posting if you feel you have anything to add to the many discussions here at ASF.

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## KomaCheese (5 April 2018)

Thanks for the offer Joe I won't hesitate to ask when I do have some


----------



## Whycanti (14 April 2018)

Hello fellow people,
I'm as green as green, doing lots of reading and strategising but yet to "grow a pair" and start.
I reside in Brisbane and without broadcasting to my network I am finding it very difficult to find another like minded person to learn and bounce ideas off ! It's nearly like a secret society
Looking for a small but steady as she goes and possibly turning this trading/educated gambling to a lifestyle in the next 7 or 8 years once I figure stuff out


----------



## cynic (14 April 2018)

Whycanti said:


> Hello fellow people,
> I'm as green as green, doing lots of reading and strategising but yet to "grow a pair" and start.
> I reside in Brisbane and without broadcasting to my network I am finding it very difficult to find another like minded person to learn and bounce ideas off ! It's nearly like a secret society
> Looking for a small but steady as she goes and possibly turning this trading/educated gambling to a lifestyle in the next 7 or 8 years once I figure stuff out



Welcome aboard! 
P.S. After seeing your amusing choice of nic I am barely able to resist the temptation to reply Whyshouldu - anyway, wade right in and you'll be certain to find some resonance from amidst ASF's delightfully diverse community.


----------



## greggles (14 April 2018)

Whycanti said:


> Hello fellow people,
> I'm as green as green, doing lots of reading and strategising but yet to "grow a pair" and start.




Welcome! There's plenty of useful info here to explore if you use the website search and dig it up.



Whycanti said:


> I reside in Brisbane and without broadcasting to my network I am finding it very difficult to find another like minded person to learn and bounce ideas off ! It's nearly like a secret society




If you're interested in the stock market then I'm sure you'll find plenty of like-minded people here to bounce your ideas off. It's what this place is all about.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dnt4G3T_m3TWO (17 April 2018)

Hello guys.

I'm new to this whole investing thing and have a lot of question, but I thought I pop in here and say hello.

Anyway, I'm off to search through the forum and try to read something I can understand or at least some thing that can answer my question.


----------



## michaelananya (1 May 2018)

Joe Blow said:


> I have decided we need a thread where those new to ASF or to the stock market can introduce themselves to the rest of the community. This way, we can avoid having 1,000 threads where people introduce themselves.
> 
> I have decided that this thread will be it!
> 
> So please, if you haven't already, feel free to introduce yourself!




Hi All
Ancient newbie - retired and tired, disabled and bored, and utterly ignorant about trading. But I have plenty of time on my hands and looking to learn.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 May 2018)

michaelananya said:


> Hi All
> Ancient newbie - retired and tired, disabled and bored, and utterly ignorant about trading. But I have plenty of time on my hands and looking to learn.



Welcome to ASF Michael! 

If you have plenty of time on your hands and are interested in trading then you have come to the right place. There's almost 14 years of trading and investment related discussions and debates here at ASF that you can explore as easily as entering some search terms in the website search box.

Please don't be afraid to ask questions or to get involved in the various forum discussions. Just jump right in and start posting.


----------



## Ylnam (10 May 2018)

Hi I came across this site and thought it looked interesting. I manage a SMSF, enjoy trading shares and thought I could learn from experienced traders on the site. I live in Sydney on the northern beaches and look forward to reading the threads.


----------



## Joe Blow (10 May 2018)

Ylnam said:


> Hi I came across this site and thought it looked interesting. I manage a SMSF, enjoy trading shares and thought I could learn from experienced traders on the site. I live in Sydney on the northern beaches and look forward to reading the threads.



Welcome Ylnam! If you enjoy trading shares then you're in the right place. ASF has been around since 2004 and there's plenty of educational, entertaining and informative discussions and debates in the 24,000 odd threads here.

I hope you enjoy the forums and if you have any questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Ylnam (10 May 2018)

Thanks much appreciated


----------



## Wolfe (19 May 2018)

Hi to everyone at ASF,

Just here to do exactly what the thread suggests and introduce myself.

My friends call me Wolfe and quite simply, I'm here to learn!  I hope over time I can share what I've learnt with others, but for now I'm just going to try and absorb as much as the old grey matter can handle!

If I ask a stupid question somewhere on this forum then I apologise in advance.  If I knew the answer I wouldn't ask, and the fact it's stupid just proves how much work I have in front of me!

That said, nothing worth doing in this life is easy, so time to start putting one foot in front of the other and see what happens.

thanks
Wolfe


----------



## Joe Blow (19 May 2018)

Wolfe said:


> Hi to everyone at ASF,
> 
> Just here to do exactly what the thread suggests and introduce myself.
> 
> ...



Welcome Wolfe! I hope you enjoy the forums. You'll find the search function very useful in tracking down past content that may be of interest to you. There's fourteen years of discussions and debates on a wide range of topics to explore.

Don't worry about asking stupid questions. As they say, the only stupid question is the one that's not asked.

If you have any questions about how things work around here, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Wolfe (21 May 2018)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome Wolfe! I hope you enjoy the forums. You'll find the search function very useful in tracking down past content that may be of interest to you. There's fourteen years of discussions and debates on a wide range of topics to explore.
> 
> Don't worry about asking stupid questions. As they say, the only stupid question is the one that's not asked.
> 
> If you have any questions about how things work around here, please don't hesitate to ask.




Thanks Joe,

You don't happen to know if there are any summary posts lurking around the forum that link off to some of the great content thats been shared over the years.  No worries if not, but thought I'd ask.

Thanks
Wolfe


----------



## Joe Blow (21 May 2018)

Wolfe said:


> Thanks Joe,
> 
> You don't happen to know if there are any summary posts lurking around the forum that link off to some of the great content thats been shared over the years.  No worries if not, but thought I'd ask.
> 
> ...



Hi Wolfe, some of the really useful threads you will find pinned to the top of the first page of the list of threads in each forum. Look for the pin icon below "Start Date" when viewing the list of threads in each forum.

Another good way of tracking down popular threads is to click on "Views" at the top of the first page of the list of threads in each forum, just to the right of "Replies". That will sort the threads by the amount of times they have been viewed with the most viewed threads at the top. (See image below)




Otherwise, I would just recommend doing "Title Only" searches for keywords related to topics that interest you. A thread that one person finds useful, someone else may not. So it's very personal and depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## tinhat (6 June 2018)

Ylnam said:


> Hi I came across this site and thought it looked interesting. I manage a SMSF, enjoy trading shares and thought I could learn from experienced traders on the site. I live in Sydney on the northern beaches and look forward to reading the threads.




Hi Ylnam, a lot of members here are managing SMSF, me included. Best wishes.


----------



## Redbeard (6 June 2018)

I am a beginner,,  I have only owned shares since I was 14 years old.
Every day I still learn something , like I am just beginning


----------



## trading@riat (19 June 2018)

Hello traders, I am a newbie here; but I have been trading since last two years. I landed on this platform in the hope of sharing my experience and ideas about trading so far and also to learn from the experienced traders.


----------



## traderace_mkt (19 June 2018)

Hi everyone! I joined this forum upon a friend's recommendation who said that it would be very helpful for a beginner like me. I started trading last year although I still have a lot to learn on my trading journey. Hope you guys can share some of your valuable trading experiences here.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 June 2018)

trading@riat said:


> Hello traders, I am a newbie here; but I have been trading since last two years. I landed on this platform in the hope of sharing my experience and ideas about trading so far and also to learn from the experienced traders.





traderace_mkt said:


> Hi everyone! I joined this forum upon a friend's recommendation who said that it would be very helpful for a beginner like me. I started trading last year although I still have a lot to learn on my trading journey. Hope you guys can share some of your valuable trading experiences here.



Welcome to ASF!

There's plenty of useful content to explore and interesting discussions to be had here. If you have any questions about how things work or how to do something, please don't be afraid to ask.

I hope you both enjoy the forums.


----------



## tinhat (4 July 2018)

trading@riat said:


> Hello traders, I am a newbie here; but I have been trading since last two years. I landed on this platform in the hope of sharing my experience and ideas about trading so far and also to learn from the experienced traders.






traderace_mkt said:


> Hi everyone! I joined this forum upon a friend's recommendation who said that it would be very helpful for a beginner like me. I started trading last year although I still have a lot to learn on my trading journey. Hope you guys can share some of your valuable trading experiences here.




Welcome trading@riat and traderace_mkt. There are a lot of traders here but also a lot of investors who hold stocks longer term.


----------



## chris-nz (9 July 2018)

Hi, I'm a beginner and am interested in automated trading. I am currently working on a database-enabled ORM wrapper for IG's REST API (and plan to incorporate the Streaming API too at some point). Basically handles getting data from IG and putting it into a database with as little fuss as possible. I will be releasing it open source in the next couple of months. I'm not really sure where's the best place on the forum for this type of discussion, suggestions welcome. 
The reason I joined the forum was I might be OK at building software, but I realised last week that I know very little about the mechanics of trading, so it was time to start learning.


----------



## ASFscalp001 (13 July 2018)

Hey guys! I just joined ASF. So far I have been enjoying this experience. I look forward to learning about forex and sharing experiences and stories with the ASF community.


----------



## systematic (13 July 2018)

chris-nz said:


> Hi, I'm a beginner and am interested in automated trading. I am currently working on a database-enabled ORM wrapper for IG's REST API (and plan to incorporate the Streaming API too at some point). Basically handles getting data from IG and putting it into a database with as little fuss as possible. I will be releasing it open source in the next couple of months. I'm not really sure where's the best place on the forum for this type of discussion, suggestions welcome.
> The reason I joined the forum was I might be OK at building software, but I realised last week that I know very little about the mechanics of trading, so it was time to start learning.




Welcome!  
I think just start your own thread, and hopefully a few will join in.  Maybe in the Trading Systems & Strategies Forum?


----------



## systematic (13 July 2018)

ASFscalp001 said:


> Hey guys! I just joined ASF. So far I have been enjoying this experience. I look forward to learning about forex and sharing experiences and stories with the ASF community.




Welcome!  There's a forex forum, and a few about who trade it!


----------



## Alice54 (16 July 2018)

Hello traders, I have just joined the forum. Hope the experience of learning and sharing is going to be very good with all of you.


----------



## tech/a (16 July 2018)

Alice54 said:


> Hello traders, I have just joined the forum. Hope the experience of learning and sharing is going to be very good with all of you.




Alice in wonderland 

Couldn’t resist


----------



## notting (16 July 2018)

I suppose there is something in that.
Welcome to wonderland........
https://www.cnbc.com/video/2018/07/13/bubble-in-markets-burst-ron-paul.html


----------



## Austwide (17 July 2018)

Hi Guys, I  joined this group several months ago with the intention of trading and learning the market.
I semi-retired and expected some time on my hands, but I have been busier than ever and not got around to the market ( I did buy and sell 4 stocks). You know, come home at dark, unload and reload the van for tomorrow, eat and browse a few posts but really too tired to concentrate.
Anyhow I think these 2 projects that are all time consuming will end in the next month (probably 2), so I plan to organise/setup during this time to trade.
Back in the 90's I used a program Insight Trader mainly to filter stock to view in detail. Currently I have no program and find it very hard to sort through the ASX to find a buy that I think looks worthwhile. Broker tips generally look below par and when checked later were usually duds.
I try to do TA rather than fundamentals but mainly are limited to trend lines that are trending up to be honest. This is the area I wish to learn and develop.
I see this group as being helpful and friendly and like to think this will be extended to myself as I know I will need it.
My SMSF will be looking for mid term stocks with dividends and my own money will be trading shorter term. Saying that I think I will sell my SMSF stocks if I see weakness in the stock, indices or the general market.
Firstly I need to purchase some software and data (providers) and learn how to use it.
I would appreciate some recommendations that I can sort through to see which I prefer.


----------



## Aussieper (18 July 2018)

Hey peeps, I'm new in this city of forum. Pretty good one in my first sight. I just love equity market, enabling me to join some forums today to learn, share and guide with the traders/investors here. I've got experiences in trading, but you can't be lonely for that.


----------



## trader.rossi (14 August 2018)

hey guys! I  am new here. Been browsing through this forum and i am already liking it so much!  There seem to be a lot of experienced traders out here. Hope to read nice trading experiences and advice


----------



## tinhat (21 August 2018)

Austwide said:


> Hi Guys, I  joined this group several months ago with the intention of trading and learning the market.
> I semi-retired and expected some time on my hands, but I have been busier than ever and not got around to the market ( I did buy and sell 4 stocks). You know, come home at dark, unload and reload the van for tomorrow, eat and browse a few posts but really too tired to concentrate.
> Anyhow I think these 2 projects that are all time consuming will end in the next month (probably 2), so I plan to organise/setup during this time to trade.
> Back in the 90's I used a program Insight Trader mainly to filter stock to view in detail. Currently I have no program and find it very hard to sort through the ASX to find a buy that I think looks worthwhile. Broker tips generally look below par and when checked later were usually duds.
> ...




Hi Austwide. Welcome to the forums. I tend to rely on FA and use the charts to look for momentum, value investing opportunities. It might be a good idea to seek advice in the software and data forum.


----------



## tinhat (22 August 2018)

Aussieper said:


> Hey peeps, I'm new in this city of forum. Pretty good one in my first sight. I just love equity market, enabling me to join some forums today to learn, share and guide with the traders/investors here. I've got experiences in trading, but you can't be lonely for that.






trader.rossi said:


> hey guys! I  am new here. Been browsing through this forum and i am already liking it so much!  There seem to be a lot of experienced traders out here. Hope to read nice trading experiences and advice




Hi Aussieper and trader.rossi Welcome to the forums! A lot of members here are active traders and others like me are longer time framed active investors looking for a mixture of dividend and growth opportunities. It is a good idea to keep those differing time frames in mind when reading through different people's comments because some are looking for opportunities for quick trades and others might be thinking in time frames of years when analysing stocks.


----------



## Aussieper (7 September 2018)

tinhat said:


> Hi Aussieper and trader.rossi Welcome to the forums! A lot of members here are active traders and others like me are longer time framed active investors looking for a mixture of dividend and growth opportunities. It is a good idea to keep those differing time frames in mind when reading through different people's comments because some are looking for opportunities for quick trades and others might be thinking in time frames of years when analysing stocks.




That's cool and I personally can see that out there. Thanks for your friendly and warm welcome, and your advice as well. Nice to know you @tinhat


----------



## Leaps (18 September 2018)

Hi everyone, I've got a few shares, but I've a lot to learn.


----------



## IFocus (18 September 2018)

Leaps said:


> Hi everyone, I've got a few shares, but I've a lot to learn.




Hi Leaps welcome to the forum pretty much unlimited information on just about any thing to do with markets, take your time the market will always be there waiting for you 

All the best.


----------



## CrewBear (28 September 2018)

Hi Traders, 

I'm based in Melbourne, originally from the UK where I worked at a prop firm in central London. I now work at a brokerage and trade on the side when i can. This side of the world has a lot of liquidity challenges so i've moved over to trading futures and CFDs on global indices. Overall my P&L is positive but EM markets have been getting hammered recently and there's a lot of choppy price action.   

I'm keen to meet up with like minded traders in the Melbourne area. There's not that many prop firms here that i'm aware of that aren't heavily into their training business, really looking to work for a P&L based prop firm in Melbourne if you have any suggestions? 

If i cant find one then in the new year i'll look to set up a Trading desk for Melbourne based traders to trade together. I'm even considering doing nightshirts so i can trade US stocks, anyone else doing this? 

Please get in touch if you know of any good Melbourne prop firms, are based in Melbourne or would be interested in setting up a trading desk. 

C


----------



## Joe Blow (28 September 2018)

CrewBear said:


> Hi Traders,
> 
> I'm based in Melbourne, originally from the UK where I worked at a prop firm in central London. I now work at a brokerage and trade on the side when i can. This side of the world has a lot of liquidity challenges so i've moved over to trading futures and CFDs on global indices. Overall my P&L is positive but EM markets have been getting hammered recently and there's a lot of choppy price action.
> 
> ...




Welcome CrewBear! It's great to have you on board. I'm sure you'll meet some like-minded traders from Melbourne here. 

If you have any questions about how things work, please don't hesitate to ask. And don't be afraid to get involved in forum discussions, just jump right in and start posting if you feel you have something to add.


----------



## 12Percent (29 October 2018)

G'day,

Browsed for a few days and decided to join and introduce myself.

I was invested in a mutual fund through half of my twenties and thirties, sold it all and bought a house in Sydney, had some kids and am now starting the investment road again to build some wealth.

I am predominantly an indexer however plan on using around 10% or so for some stock picking because I just can't help myself.

Looks like a plethora of info here so looking forward to reading through many of the old scrolls. 

Cheers,

Chris.


----------



## Ann (29 October 2018)

12Percent said:


> G'day,
> 
> Browsed for a few days and decided to join and introduce myself.
> 
> ...




Welcome Chris, there are some really well informed people contributing to this forum, it is the best market forum around in my opinion. Feel free to look around and post your thoughts or questions.

Cheers

Ann


----------



## greggles (29 October 2018)

12Percent said:


> G'day,
> 
> Browsed for a few days and decided to join and introduce myself.
> 
> ...




Welcome to the forums Chris! I'm sure you'll learn a lot here.


----------



## john m (29 October 2018)

hi  I have been running my own super and a small share portfolio for several yrs now, using the advice from the intelligent investor group. I retired about 9mths ago at 57. I have always wanted to give day trading ago, and improve on my ability at having a better understanding on how the market works. From what Ive read so far my nature doesnt suit a daytrader and im destined to fail, however im still keen to learn,even if it does take me 2yrs before I place a trade, or I only learn when to get in and out  of the market. I have a friend who has been day trading for about 15yrs who basically sticks with a couple of shares and trades them on and off when it suits him he doesnt make big money but I would say he is keeping his head above water. At any rate Im glad I found this forum even if I only sit on the sidelines, from the short peruse Ive had, there appears to be a wealth of knowledge here. john


----------



## Ann (29 October 2018)

Welcome John! 
Day Trading always seems like a full time job to me whenever I have spoken to traders. I knew one trader fairly well and he only traded BHP all day for one and two cent rises. He carried a massive margin loan which he closed off each close of trade. He made a comfortable living as I understand. There is a host of information tucked away here and plenty of people to offer you good advice and a kind word. Please stick around and enjoy!


----------



## john m (29 October 2018)

Ann said:


> Welcome John!
> Day Trading always seems like a full time job to me whenever I have spoken to traders. I knew one trader fairly well and he only traded BHP all day for one and two cent rises. He carried a massive margin loan which he closed off each close of trade. He made a comfortable living as I understand. There is a host of information tucked away here and plenty of people to offer you good advice and a kind word. Please stick around and enjoy!



thanks ann I intend to besides you cant fish everyday


----------



## aus_trader (29 October 2018)

Welcome both 12Percent and john m. I don't day trade stocks so can't offer any hints and would be too much adrenalin for me. Even doing a few speculative stock plays gets me worked up. I think this market slide we are having is challenging and once bottoms may create some opportunities.

I'm not suggesting any stocks as advice or recommendations but if you want to learn from my mistakes you can follow along the two portfolios I post here at Aussie Stock Forum:

For Medium/Longer term stock investing Medium/Longer Term Stock Portfolio
For the speculative stock picking Speculative Stock Portfolio

There is heaps more threads and resources to look through, take your time...


----------



## Mimpe (29 October 2018)

Hi
Close to retirement. Self  employed with SMSF. Survived 2007 reasonably well.  Many years with a full service excellent broker, but we are wondering about costs and perhaps freeing ourselves from the subtle conflicts of interest. I enjoy swing trades on Large Caps, and good risk management, as well as quality education. Interested in CFD’s and shorting but havent got around to it. My current systems include channel trades with straightgorward enties and exits. We do multiple screens from macro to industry to stock to set up.  I like back testing indicators that are suited to a specific stocks, and we occasionally do “ washout trades” on long term oversold stocks that are recovering well.  . Lots to learn. Not particularly high volume.


----------



## aus_trader (30 October 2018)

Mimpe said:


> Hi
> Close to retirement. Self  employed with SMSF. Survived 2007 reasonably well.  Many years with a full service excellent broker, but we are wondering about costs and perhaps freeing ourselves from the subtle conflicts of interest. I enjoy swing trades on Large Caps, and good risk management, as well as quality education. Interested in CFD’s and shorting but havent got around to it. My current systems include channel trades with straightgorward enties and exits. We do multiple screens from macro to industry to stock to set up.  I like back testing indicators that are suited to a specific stocks, and we occasionally do “ washout trades” on long term oversold stocks that are recovering well.  . Lots to learn. Not particularly high volume.



Welcome Mimpe and good to hear that you have some investing/trading experience. I like your top down method for selecting stocks. Do you use fundamental analysis or macro economic factors in this type of stock selection?


----------



## Mimpe (30 October 2018)

We try to take to long positions , even when swing trading, in sectors that combine favourable macro aspects, as well as the companies in those sectors with good cashflows and institutional support. Its most as part of risk management, as the trading part of the portfolio is never more than 20-15 % of the total.


----------



## WhiteEagle (30 October 2018)

Hi Everyone.
I am self employed electrical engineer have traded in Aus for about 18mths traded back home in Sweden but that was 12years ago. Just started an account with IB, bit slow to get moving. Following Aussie stocks now, liking the SmallCaps web page. Intentions are full time day trading.


----------



## cbau (30 October 2018)

Hi All,

I'm a 31 year old male living in Sydney.

I have two houses, my PPOR in Sydney and an investment in Brisbane.

I currently have an managed fund with about $7500 based mostly around tech stocks, it has taken a hit in the last week or so but that is all part of the market right. I put in $400 to that every month and it has grown quite well considering i only started it in may last year.

I have recently started researching stocks a bit more and i am thinking of moving out of the managed fund into index funds, i am looking at Vanguard funds but don't really know where to start.

I am looking to pull $16000 equity out of my bank loans and add this to my $7500 I should have a little under $24000 to start off with.

My strategy so far is to use the Vanguard high growth index fund and maybe put the $7500 straight into it and use a dollar cost averaging strategy for the rest.

Any advice would be much appreciated, in the meantime i have plenty of reading to do.


----------



## aus_trader (30 October 2018)

Mimpe said:


> We try to take to long positions , even when swing trading, in sectors that combine favourable macro aspects, as well as the companies in those sectors with good cashflows and institutional support. Its most as part of risk management, as the trading part of the portfolio is never more than 20-15 % of the total.



Sound good, like given for your reply. Just one more question about institutional support you mentioned above. Do you just stick to the top companies e.g. ASX200 or ASX300 which are generally owed by the institutions or do you have another method for working out which companies have institutional support?


----------



## Joe Blow (30 October 2018)

Welcome @12Percent, @john m, @Mimpe, @WhiteEagle, and @cbau! 

I'm very glad that you all found us and I hope you enjoy the forums. If you have any questions or require any assistance, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Ann (30 October 2018)

Mimpe said:


> Hi
> Close to retirement. Self  employed with SMSF. Survived 2007 reasonably well.  Many years with a full service excellent broker, but we are wondering about costs and perhaps freeing ourselves from the subtle conflicts of interest. I enjoy swing trades on Large Caps, and good risk management, as well as quality education. Interested in CFD’s and shorting but havent got around to it. My current systems include channel trades with straightgorward enties and exits. We do multiple screens from macro to industry to stock to set up.  I like back testing indicators that are suited to a specific stocks, and we occasionally do “ washout trades” on long term oversold stocks that are recovering well.  . Lots to learn. Not particularly high volume.




Welcome Mimpe,

Look forward to hearing more about your trading. Feel free to join the threads, it is always great to hear other people's experiences.


----------



## Ann (30 October 2018)

cbau said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a 31 year old male living in Sydney.
> 
> ...




Welcome cbau, great to have you join us. Please join in any chats which appeal to you. Fresh thoughts are always interesting.


----------



## Ann (30 October 2018)

WhiteEagle said:


> Hi Everyone.
> I am self employed electrical engineer have traded in Aus for about 18mths traded back home in Sweden but that was 12years ago. Just started an account with IB, bit slow to get moving. Following Aussie stocks now, liking the SmallCaps web page. Intentions are full time day trading.




Welcome White Eagle, there is a lot of information here, an excellent place to start learning about Aussie stocks.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 October 2018)

I'm not trying to dim anyone's dreams but many of the preceding posts do not seem to have a stop sell option in them.

That is if the market whether it be housing, funds or stocks turns against you, how do you get out.

e.g. If you have a house in Bne worth $700,000 rented for $30-35000 pa and the property market drops 40% which I've seen it do, and your lease is up, how do you manage the multiple gearing of other assets such as funds and stocks around this property?

The banks will value your house at 50% less ( they always do), the renters know it is a rental market and you maybe rent it for $18000 pa to less desirable tenants and then your stocks and funds fall. 

Where to from here?

gg


----------



## aus_trader (31 October 2018)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'm not trying to dim anyone's dreams but many of the preceding posts do not seem to have a stop sell option in them.
> 
> That is if the market whether it be housing, funds or stocks turns against you, how do you get out.
> 
> ...



Good point GG, especially with a house it's hard to let go of. Hard for an investment property and near impossible if it's your own home.

I could be wrong but it may be a bit easier with stocks well at least the process is. You either press a few keys on the keyboard or call up your broker and the stock is sold. I have held onto stocks too long in the past even right through GFC for most of my stocks and that was a mistake as a lot of the mining juniors went bankrupt along with my money. So nowadays I try to get out of positions before too much damage is done to my portfolios. Not a perfect solution (_*death by a thousand cuts*_ is still possible) but an ongoing learning process.


----------



## AaronCo99 (2 November 2018)

Hey everyone, I’m pretty much just learning how to trade at the moment getting my feet wet and the likes with paper trading, I feel like I’m young for a trader (18) but I don’t really have a clue tbh I reckon the earlier I start the more chance I have of getting ahead. Looking forward to sharing and learning with/from everyone here.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 November 2018)

AaronCo99 said:


> Hey everyone, I’m pretty much just learning how to trade at the moment getting my feet wet and the likes with paper trading, I feel like I’m young for a trader (18) but I don’t really have a clue tbh I reckon the earlier I start the more chance I have of getting ahead. Looking forward to sharing and learning with/from everyone here.




Welcome to ASF Aaron! You're absolutely right about the wisdom of starting early to get a head start. Best of luck on your journey. I hope you enjoy the forums and find them educational and informative.


----------



## Mimpe (2 November 2018)

aus_trader said:


> Sound good, like given for your reply. Just one more question about institutional support you mentioned above. Do you just stick to the top companies e.g. ASX200 or ASX300 which are generally owed by the institutions or do you have another method for working out which companies have institutional support?




I generally dont trade below ASX 50 capitalisation and my preference in ASX 20. If trending up , the index support is significant. If trending down, the end of month index fund weighting adjustments have an effect in the opposite way.


----------



## Ann (2 November 2018)

AaronCo99 said:


> Hey everyone, I’m pretty much just learning how to trade at the moment getting my feet wet and the likes with paper trading, I feel like I’m young for a trader (18) but I don’t really have a clue tbh I reckon the earlier I start the more chance I have of getting ahead. Looking forward to sharing and learning with/from everyone here.



Hi Aaron welcome! Perhaps you might like to join the Tipping Competition next month as a bit of practice with trading without the $$ risk!


----------



## AaronCo99 (2 November 2018)

Ann said:


> Hi Aaron welcome! Perhaps you might like to join the Tipping Competition next month as a bit of practice with trading without the $$ risk!




Yeah for sure, that sounds good!


----------



## Crunchy (9 November 2018)

Hi all. Bought a few ETFs (the staples - VAS and VGS) a few years ago but have decided to take it all a bit more seriously this year. I am mainly looking at indexing for now but very much want to get into picking up specific companies here and there once I think my portfolio is set (as set as it can be anyway). Just wanted a place to talk to like minded people because none of my friends or family are really into this stuff the way I am! Cheers.


----------



## Ann (9 November 2018)

Crunchy said:


> Hi all. Bought a few ETFs (the staples - VAS and VGS) a few years ago but have decided to take it all a bit more seriously this year. I am mainly looking at indexing for now but very much want to get into picking up specific companies here and there once I think my portfolio is set (as set as it can be anyway). Just wanted a place to talk to like minded people because none of my friends or family are really into this stuff the way I am! Cheers.



Welcome Crunchy! There are some really interesting and very well informed people here, feel free to jump into any subject which is of interest to you.


----------



## Crunchy (9 November 2018)

Thanks Ann!


----------



## tinhat (9 November 2018)

Crunchy said:


> Hi all. Bought a few ETFs (the staples - VAS and VGS) a few years ago but have decided to take it all a bit more seriously this year. I am mainly looking at indexing for now but very much want to get into picking up specific companies here and there once I think my portfolio is set (as set as it can be anyway). Just wanted a place to talk to like minded people because none of my friends or family are really into this stuff the way I am! Cheers.



Welcome Crunchy.


----------



## Darc Knight (10 November 2018)

Ann said:


> Welcome Crunchy! There are some really interesting and very well informed people here,




"Really nteresting" lol. Geez Ann, you make us sound like a bunch of cross dressers ...... not that theres anything wrong with that, apparently.

Welcome Crunchy!


----------



## Joe Blow (10 November 2018)

Crunchy said:


> Hi all. Bought a few ETFs (the staples - VAS and VGS) a few years ago but have decided to take it all a bit more seriously this year. I am mainly looking at indexing for now but very much want to get into picking up specific companies here and there once I think my portfolio is set (as set as it can be anyway). Just wanted a place to talk to like minded people because none of my friends or family are really into this stuff the way I am! Cheers.




Welcome to ASF Crunchy! I'm sure you'll find plenty of like minded people here. Please don't be afraid to ask questions and get involved in the various discussions. That goes for all newcomers to the community. If you can't find an existing thread with an answer to your question or query then feel free to start a new one yourself.

If you need any assistance, or have any questions about how things work around here, please don't hesitate to let me know. Enjoy the forums!


----------



## Ann (10 November 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> "Really nteresting" lol. Geez Ann, you make us sound like a bunch of cross dressers ...... not that theres anything wrong with that, apparently.
> 
> Welcome Crunchy!




DK .....sweety, sweety daaarling! If I was talking about one of my beloved trans I would use the description of exotic and flamboyant, never interesting. I would also raise the pitch in my voice. 
Really interesting (using my normal deep voice) means there is a collection of the brilliant, the knowledgeable, the fakers, the learners, the d!cks and the really profound gentleman  for whom you would walk the extra mile.


----------



## Moneygrub (13 November 2018)

hi all just found your forum and found it very interesting reading some of the comment.  just started buying share in a small way but love to learn more cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (13 November 2018)

Moneygrub said:


> hi all just found your forum and found it very interesting reading some of the comment.  just started buying share in a small way but love to learn more cheers




Welcome Moneygrub! I hope you find the forums to be educational and informative. If you have any questions, please ask.


----------



## tinhat (13 November 2018)

Moneygrub said:


> hi all just found your forum and found it very interesting reading some of the comment.  just started buying share in a small way but love to learn more cheers




Hi Moneygrub. Jump in and join the conversation any time. Welcome.


----------



## b1gcr4ig (18 November 2018)

Hi,

Just joined up, know nothing, got hammered with cryptos after getting swept along for the ride, think it is now time to get serious and plan for a future where I can actually plan to live.

cheers


----------



## tinhat (18 November 2018)

b1gcr4ig said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just joined up, know nothing, got hammered with cryptos after getting swept along for the ride, think it is now time to get serious and plan for a future where I can actually plan to live.
> 
> cheers




Welcome b1gcr4ig. With the market currently in a correction now might be a good time to look at some potential entries into stocks but who knows where the market is headed from here.


----------



## Ann (18 November 2018)

b1gcr4ig said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just joined up, know nothing, got hammered with cryptos after getting swept along for the ride, think it is now time to get serious and plan for a future where I can actually plan to live.
> 
> cheers




Welcome b1gcr4ig, fell free to jump into any thread which is of interest to you!


----------



## shoaibuddin_23 (28 November 2018)

Hey guys just joined the forum, I am 33 yrs old, looking to take baby steps into the trading and investing. I have no knowledge or background, have a bit of savings looking to learn and understand the market better before I make any moves.


----------



## shoaibuddin_23 (28 November 2018)

cunno said:


> Good afternoon, I have finally built up the courage to begin my new path of successful trading (currently optimistic). I don't know where to begin but I do know I need guidance and mentoring from those who do. I ask sincerely and trustingly does anyone have any specific steps to start?
> 
> I am endlessly reading/researching/watching listening to everything I can but am struggling to establish a solid start point. The information overload has almost been detrimental to me starting.
> 
> ...



Hey cunno, i am in the same boat as you, reading up everything. have a bit of savings not much, but want to start somewhere, it would be great if we could share info, if you have figured where to start, would be great if you can share.


----------



## Trav. (2 December 2018)

Austwide said:


> Firstly I need to purchase some software and data (providers) and learn how to use it.
> I would appreciate some recommendations that I can sort through to see which I prefer.




@Austwide

I use ProTrader as I have found it very simple to use and the owner Frank Watkins also has a very good book aimed at people like us. Another reason I like the software is it is cloud based therefore I can access it on my tablet when at work as I am FIFO and dont want to carry another laptop with trading software on it. He also does a Friday broadcast where he goes through some scans and comments on breakouts, volume etc.

I have subscribed for maybe a year now but will start checking out something a little more advanced next year but maybe that is just me wanting to run before I can walk 

http://www.protrader.com.au

Cheers Trav


----------



## Ann (3 December 2018)

Shaoibuddin 23, welcome! Feel free to join in anytime there is anything of interest.


----------



## Skate (3 December 2018)

Trav. said:


> @Austwide
> 
> I use ProTrader as I have found it very simple to use and the owner Frank Watkins also has a very good book aimed at people like us. Another reason I like the software is it is cloud based therefore I can access it on my tablet when at work as I am FIFO and dont want to carry another laptop with trading software on it. He also does a Friday broadcast where he goes through some scans and comments on breakouts, volume etc.
> 
> ...



@Austwide

@Trav. gave you a great suggestion & here is mine..

The software program I have elected to use is ‘Amibroker’ a powerful yet inexpensive charting program with the unique ability to code and implement your own strategy or you can purchase a trading strategy off-the-shelf.

With Amibroker and a data supplier such as Norgate ‘Premium Data’ you have a complete self-sustained package to create and implement your own trading plan.

Skate.


----------



## mack_truganina (12 December 2018)

Hi just getting started, I am mack from Truganina VIC.
Hoping to crowd sorce my knowledge and learn a trick or two.


----------



## Joe Blow (12 December 2018)

mack_truganina said:


> Hi just getting started, I am mack from Truganina VIC.
> Hoping to crowd sorce my knowledge and learn a trick or two.




Welcome Mack!


----------



## Joshua_Investor (29 December 2018)

Hi all,
This will be my first post, seemed like the place to put it =)

I have been trading very "safely" now since i was around 23, blue chip and slow return type trading. I have spent months now researching day trading and am looking to change my style to something more aggressive. I'm currently only trading using nabtrade but it feels clunky ( could be be haha). Is there something more live and fast trading, a more suitable platform that would suit a beginner.

Cheers, Josh.


----------



## Ann (29 December 2018)

Welcome Josh, check out the beginners section to start with. There is a host of great info here. If you haven't got charting into your style, do so please. Not to be able to chart will likely cause you to fail.
I suggest IncredibleCharts. The basics are free and will give you all you need.


----------



## rogue1 (29 December 2018)

Hi all, I'm a total stockmarket n00b. 

I'd really like to find a mentor who will be happy to pass on wisdom and answer my stupid questions, and to tell me whether or not I'm crazy before I do stupid things with my money.

See you all round...


----------



## rogue1 (29 December 2018)

rogue1 said:


> Hi all, I'm a total stockmarket n00b.
> 
> I'd really like to find a mentor who will be happy to pass on wisdom and answer my stupid questions, and to tell me whether or not I'm crazy before I do stupid things with my money.
> 
> See you all round...




Adding to this, I suppose what I’m looking for most of all is how to read charts and reports and draw sensible conclusions from them...


----------



## Joe Blow (29 December 2018)

Welcome to ASF rogue! I recommend you start with the search function and trawl the forums for topics of interest. If you want to find some threads started by other beginners do a "title only" search for "Where do I start?". I know there are at least a few good threads with that (or a very similar) title.

You might also try searching for threads about "Books for beginners". Most of the best trading and investing books are many years, if not decades, old so even the very old threads on the topic are going to have plenty of good suggestions.

Regarding a mentor, just stick around and start reading. Pearls of wisdom get dropped around here all the time. If you're keen to learn, there's plenty of great information here to get you started. If you have any questions, just ask away, either by starting your own thread or posting in an existing one. A forum search may reveal that some of your questions have already been asked and answered.

If you have any questions about how things work around here, please feel free to ask.


----------



## tinhat (30 December 2018)

Hi Rogue



rogue1 said:


> Hi all, I'm a total stockmarket n00b.
> 
> I'd really like to find a mentor who will be happy to pass on wisdom and answer my stupid questions, and to tell me whether or not I'm crazy before I do stupid things with my money.
> 
> See you all round...




I don't know if you should seek a mentor on an online forum of random anonymous people. Only licensed advisors are legally able to give out financial advice. Remember also that just because a member has been on these boards for a while or has a high post count doesn't mean they are a proficient and successful trader or investor or have a clue what they are talking about (especially including myself). That said there are some members here who have great knowledge and insights into technical analysis and/or fundamental analysis of stocks and the market.



rogue1 said:


> Adding to this, I suppose what I’m looking for most of all is how to read charts and reports and draw sensible conclusions from them...




There is plenty of good reading to be done on these boards in this regard. Don't be afraid to stick your neck out and join in the conversation. Cheers.


----------



## dreadpiraterobbie (31 December 2018)

Hi guys. Looking forward to learning basics and then on from there!


----------



## Aka4512 (3 February 2019)

Hi all. I am very excited to start learning about the stock market and investing. I have purchased a couple books on investing from Audible to get me started. Advice, book recommendations and mentoring for a complete novice would be fantastic. 
I look forward to learning about the world of the stock market and investing.


----------



## Ann (3 February 2019)

Aka4512 said:


> Hi all. I am very excited to start learning about the stock market and investing. I have purchased a couple books on investing from Audible to get me started. Advice, book recommendations and mentoring for a complete novice would be fantastic.
> I look forward to learning about the world of the stock market and investing.



Welcome Aka4512!

You have found the perfect place. There are some real experts here with a world of experience. Feel free to ask questions and have a look at some of the threads which may be of interest to you.


----------



## brownj (14 February 2019)

Hi All,
Not sure if I am placing a post where I might get a response. But here goes.
I am looking for impartial information about ETF's, as I have not had great success with direct share investing. As I tend to drop the ball and allow life from distracting me from a proper monitoring of share investments,
I would like to set-up a portfolio with a range of EFT asset classes and try and gain advantage by changing the asset tilt (%) from time to time.  Also looking for good info OR charting opportunities foe asset class trends?   Thanks for the anticipated help.

Jeffrey


----------



## Zaxon (14 February 2019)

brownj said:


> I have not had great success with direct share investing. As I tend to drop the ball and allow life from distracting me from a proper monitoring of share investments,
> I would like to set-up a portfolio with a range of EFT asset classes




Not trying to put you off your goal here entirely, but if you've allowed life to distract you from monitoring your investments in the past, you may find simple index fund investments more suitable to your lifestyle, rather than trying to time the market.


----------



## brownj (14 February 2019)

Zaxon said:


> Not trying to put you off your goal here entirely, but if you've allowed life to distract you from monitoring your investments in the past, you may find simple index fund investments more suitable to your lifestyle, rather than trying to time the market.





Thanks Zaxon,  I appreciate that any investment needs some sort of review process and by using ETF 's I think a monthly review will determine if adjustments in asset allocation need to be made.  Rather than using shares and trying to respond to stop losses and the like in the middle of a working day.
Jeffrey


----------



## Zaxon (14 February 2019)

brownj said:


> I think a monthly review will determine if adjustments in asset allocation need to be made.  Rather than using shares and trying to respond to stop losses and the like in the middle of a working day.




Perhaps you could start your own thread to get specific suggestions.  ETFs should be more stable than individual securities, and so may be ideal for you.  Another way of looking at this, is that what you've described of your efforts so far is share trading, which does need a lot of attention. There are are many people who hold individual shares long term, and only look at them, say, once a month. So time horizon could be equally as important as shares vs ETFs.


----------



## Navnit (13 March 2019)

Hi Everyone, I am Navnit. I have had some trading experience back in India, so not totally new to stock trading but new in Australia, therefore I am looking for some guidance in choosing the broker etc. Hope you guys can suggest. Thanks. Cheers !


----------



## michael901446 (21 March 2019)

Hey guys and gals, My names Michael 32yo Sydney, Beginner here to get my feet wet


----------



## Joe Blow (21 March 2019)

michael901446 said:


> Hey guys and gals, My names Michael 32yo Sydney, Beginner here to get my feet wet




Hi Michael and Navnit, welcome to ASF! 

There's almost fifteen years of content to explore here so I recommend that you familiarise yourself with the site search. There are some great threads just waiting to be unearthed if you take the time to dig deep enough.

If you have any questions about the way things work, please don't hesitate to ask. I'm always happy to assist.

Otherwise don't be afraid to just jump right in and start posting.

Please enjoy your time here.


----------



## tinhat (21 March 2019)

Welcome Navnit and michael. Dive in.


----------



## tosegue (29 April 2019)

Hell I am a new trader but I have been watching the stock market for the past five years and only just started trading, I am looking at SMSF's at the moment with thoughts of setting myself up with a share portfolio when I retire in ten years, so I'm just playing at the moment with a little bit of swing trading while I try to learn as much as I can. no losses so far but I'm working on it.


----------



## Ann (29 April 2019)

tosegue said:


> Hell I am a new trader but I have been watching the stock market for the past five years and only just started trading, I am looking at SMSF's at the moment with thoughts of setting myself up with a share portfolio when I retire in ten years, so I'm just playing at the moment with a little bit of swing trading while I try to learn as much as I can. no losses so far but I'm working on it.



Welcome to ASF tosegue!


----------



## fanga (4 May 2019)

Howdy gang. Great to be here. 

I have been watching and practising trading on and off for the last 10 years and never seemed to jump in and get wet. Looking to change this situation. Hoping to learn a lot and meet some cool people who are keen to talk shop.

I'm keen to focus mainly on building income vs cap gain so I will most probably be hanging out more around the Derivatives water cooler. But I am sure I'll pop over to over convo' from time to time. Can't wait to meet you all and chat some more.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 May 2019)

Welcome fanga! Nice sunnies.

If you have any questions about the way things work here at ASF, please feel free to ask.

Otherwise, there's plenty of content to explore here, both past and present. You'll find the site search to be your best friend if you're looking to dig up old discussions on particular topics. There's some great old threads buried in the archives.


----------



## Ann (4 May 2019)

fanga said:


> Howdy gang. Great to be here.
> 
> I have been watching and practising trading on and off for the last 10 years and never seemed to jump in and get wet. Looking to change this situation. Hoping to learn a lot and meet some cool people who are keen to talk shop.
> 
> I'm keen to focus mainly on building income vs cap gain so I will most probably be hanging out more around the Derivatives water cooler. But I am sure I'll pop over to over convo' from time to time. Can't wait to meet you all and chat some more.




G'day fanga, welcome!


----------



## frugal.rock (15 May 2019)

Gday Al,
Have been hanging around for a week or so picking through the system. 
The trading account is 10 years old.
I traded for maybe 6 months when I opened 10 years ago, then nothing until 6 weeks ago! Long time between drinks.
Anyhoo, it's good to see a lively forum with variety in insight and knowledge and I have lots of questions..(which will wait for another day... mainly because I forgot most of them, information overload!)
The system code by qldfrog & skate (I think?) has caught my attention, as am studying a foundation programming subject using html.

Cheers,
FRock


----------



## VinY (21 May 2019)

Hello people's,i hope you all well.
thank you for let me joining this community, i been on ASX on and off for the last 5 years mostly investing in growth stocks but now i am considering to do some swing trading.
I would like to thanks all people's in here for sharing their knowledge and valuable time to teach all of us.


----------



## Ann (21 May 2019)

VinY said:


> Hello people's,i hope you all well.
> thank you for let me joining this community, i been on ASX on and off for the last 5 years mostly investing in growth stocks but now i am considering to do some swing trading.
> I would like to thanks all people's in here for sharing their knowledge and valuable time to teach all of us.



Welcome VinY, good luck with your new direction.


----------



## antonypeter (14 June 2019)

Hi All,

Have a great day to all...
I'm a newbie here and getting a lot of messages about the Cryptocurrencies. Am earning through freelancing projects but now I would like to earn it through the stock market as well.


----------



## Ann (14 June 2019)

Welcome anthonypeter!


----------



## Bush Basher (20 June 2019)

Hello All.

I have spent the last 10 years working from home, as a freelance programmer, and am looking at making an entry into the world of day trading, I have found from experience that if you fail to plan you plan to fail so I have an ultimate goal something like this

1) Watch the markets and play with small trades trades until I can train my mind to reliably over an average of 7 days make profitable decisions and trades
2) I have an earnings goal in mind over the next 12 months of $200-$300 / day but have no idea if that is achievable and if so realistically what sort of daily hours that would take. 
3) Build a savings nest and potentially a long term stock portfolio 
4) Retire comfortably 

That's me in a  nutshell, but so far I have reliably been able to lose more than I make by bailing early and poor entry points even though i have been trading up on the ASX this week.... 10 year highs and im still losing money so obviously something fundamentally wrong with my stratagem. It has been consistent though so changing mindset and strategy in a consistent way should have consistent results should it not?


----------



## greggles (21 June 2019)

Bush Basher said:


> Hello All.
> 
> I have spent the last 10 years working from home, as a freelance programmer, and am looking at making an entry into the world of day trading, I have found from experience that if you fail to plan you plan to fail so I have an ultimate goal something like this
> 
> ...




Welcome to the forums Bush Basher!

Trading is a tough gig and there isn't an easy road to becoming a profitable trader. I admire your determination and wish you the best of luck on your trading journey.

I recommend that you have a look at some of the threads by @peter2 in the Private ASF Members Forum. I'm sure you'll find them very educational.

Best wishes!


----------



## slavic_blood (25 June 2019)

Hi Everyone,

Joined forum today. I want to start day trading/swing trading on ASX and currently learning as much as I can. There is a lot of information out there so I still try to get my head around this topic. I still don't have a strategy crystalized but pretty sure I want to trade ASX/WSE (Warsaw stock exchange; btw sorry if my English is not perfect, I am originally from Poland). I picked ASX because I live in Australia now but I used to invest in WSE. Trying to figure out tools/brokers that allow me trade in both markets. I definitely need to do some research on Aussie stocks as this is not the market I am used to. Also, if anyone is based in Sydney, say hi. Right now I am going thru technical analysis, strategies, risk. I'd be grateful for any advise !

Thanks !


----------



## JimmyJames80 (10 July 2019)

hello, my name is Jimmy & google search led me here as I want to learn about trading as its all new to me.


----------



## Joe Blow (10 July 2019)

JimmyJames80 said:


> hello, my name is Jimmy & google search led me here as I want to learn about trading as its all new to me.




Welcome to ASF JimmyJames! Google pointed you in the right direction.

If you want to learn about trading, start in the Beginner's Lounge forum and start reading threads on topics that interest you. If you have any questions, just ask.


----------



## Skate (10 July 2019)

JimmyJames80 said:


> hello, my name is Jimmy & google search led me here as I want to learn about trading as its all new to me.




@JimmyJames80 welcome to 'ASF' community. The Aussie Stock Forum has many quality posters & it won't take you long to find your way around.

*Help is at hand*
New members join our community looking to learn how to trade successfully. I know there are many members who are willing to help you with this.

*Listen to everyone & read only the post that interest you*
From my experience it pays to listen to everyone & than you decide if it’s relevant or helpful to you. You get to decide what to keep & what to discard. If you don’t listen to advice you'll forgo the right to learn. Education is the key when it comes to trading.

*Starting Can Be Easy*
Trading doesn’t have to be super complicated or time consuming but learning how to trade successfully takes time & it requires an effort on your part. @Joe Blow has given you the first great piece of advice to "start in the Beginner's Lounge forum and start reading threads on topics that interest you. If you have any questions, just ask"

*Your second piece of advice*
I'm suggesting you start reading my 'Dump it here' thread found in the 'Beginner's Lounge' first because I've dumped the knowledge I've gained over the years into one thread. The 'Dump it here' thread is designed & written for an easy read & it's found here - https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/

*Especially for you*
The 'Dump it here' thread has been written especially for you & it's the perfect thread for all new traders starting out on their trading journey. Reading the 'Dump it here' thread is a big commitment, it will be exhausting but in the long run you will get a good grounding in what's required to start trading.

*Helping Others*
The 'Dump it here' thread is a collection of posts designed to help you.

*Catalyst*
Hopefully there will be one of my posts that will be a catalyst for you to want to read another post then another one, steamrolling you into reading the entire thread - reading my older posts is a large commitment that's why I made a free eBook (ePub format) - the download link for the free eBook is in the tag below my name. It's the book I wish I had when I started out. (blatant plug)



peter2 said:


> I'd like to encourage new posters to contribute, but I know they're reluctant. However, *there is a way to contribute without posting*. Use the "like" button. If there is a post that you really like or it contains some interesting or helpful information, please thank the poster by hitting the like button. The "like" button creates an alert that let's the poster know that someone likes a post that you did. It's a compliment and we all like to receive them. When I receive a few likes and I've been fortunate to receive many, I'm more likely to provide further information on the "liked" topic. To those new members, who don't want to post. Please thank the contributors that you like to read.




If you like any post on the forum take the effort to "Like" them. @peter2 threads are always educational but read my 'Dump it here' thread first.

All the best on your trading journey.

Skate.


----------



## JimmyJames80 (11 July 2019)

Skate said:


> @JimmyJames80 welcome to 'ASF' community. The Aussie Stock Forum has many quality posters & it won't take you long to find your way around.
> 
> *Help is at hand*
> New members join our community looking to learn how to trade successfully. I know there are many members who are willing to help you with this.
> ...




skate thankyou for the link to your thread, i've been reading them & i feel like i'm learning already


----------



## barney (11 July 2019)

JimmyJames80 said:


> skate thankyou for the link to your thread, *i've been reading them* & i feel like i'm learning already




I see that Jimmy …… Always good to see new punters enjoying ASF …… Keep posting/asking questions … and tell your friends to join up as well


----------



## aus_trader (11 July 2019)

barney said:


> I see that Jimmy …… Always good to see new punters enjoying ASF …… Keep posting/asking questions … and tell your friends to join up as well



Good post barney, I nominate you as our Number 1 ASF promoter. I have pointed a few people to search through the threads on ASF as well in the past. But your promotion skills leaves me in the dust.


----------



## barney (12 July 2019)

aus_trader said:


> Good post barney, I nominate you as our Number 1 ASF promoter. I have pointed a few people to search through the threads on ASF as well in the past. But your promotion skills leaves me in the dust.




You are far too kind Aus


----------



## Warr87 (24 July 2019)

hey everyone.

I have bought stocks in the past and done alright (I put my money places where I was at least getting more than the current cash deposit rate).

A friend at work pointed me in the direction of technical analysis and I have been reading like mad ever since (in particular pav's thread on swing/momentum trading). I want to invest more seriously (will include my trading plan in another thread).

Most of my current investments are making me 8-10% (through managed funds) though I would like to do better. Ideally I would be aiming for 15% p.a., if not more. Until I get more experience I will just be ensuring I don't lose my money and survive.


----------



## peter2 (24 July 2019)

No need to rush. Don't start until you know you can do better than the managed funds. I'd also like to suggest you look over the "Dump it here" thread in the beginners section.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (14 August 2019)

Hi all. I joined yesterday and have already gained a lot by reading threads (including "Dump it here"). I'm retired with a number of managed investments in super (that I rely on my Financial Adviser for guidance on) and I started (swing) trading in June (after a lot of reading). I'm starting small with a portfolio of $10,000 with a 2% (ie around $200) risk on each trade and a total risk of 10%.  I'm mostly refining my screening, entry and exit strategies (including back-testing those with stocks on my watchlist). So far, not so good - got stopped out of my first two actual trades, but learned a lot, (especially about the importance of volume!).  Starting to catch up with some more recent positions but yet to exit any at a profit.  

I am sure I'll have lots of questions.  Thanks for being here.


----------



## Joe Blow (14 August 2019)

Jack Aubrey said:


> Hi all. I joined yesterday and have already gained a lot by reading threads (including "Dump it here").




Welcome to ASF Jack! Glad to see you found us and also happy to see that you have already benefited from the many forum threads here. 

If you keep digging you will find many more buried nuggets of gold. Just search for threads on topics that interest you. I almost always click the "Search titles only" box in the drop down search box and search for keywords in thread titles. I have found that to be the most effective method of searching for threads of interest.



Jack Aubrey said:


> I am sure I'll have lots of questions.  Thanks for being here.




Feel free to ask away. If you question relates to the topic of a thread, please ask it in that thread. If it relates to forum features or functionality, please ask it in here: ASF 'How do I do it?' thread.

Enjoy the forums!


----------



## barney (14 August 2019)

Jack Aubrey said:


> I started (swing) trading in June  I'm starting small with a portfolio of $10,000 with a 2% (ie around $200) risk on each trade and a total risk of 10%.   (including back-testing those with stocks on my watchlist).




If only I'd been that methodical when I first started trading … I would have been about $100K better off 6 months later

Welcome Jack … you are a lot more experienced than you probably realise


----------



## Padowan (31 August 2019)

Hi Everyone,
I’ve joined recently and been overwhelmed by the depth and quality of information on a broad range topics relating to trading and the stock market on this forum. 

Kudos to those who have contributed so many quality threads for a newbie like me to trawl through!

Whilst I’ve been interested in the market for years I realise my knowledge and capability in systematic/mechanical trading is pretty minimal.(particularly after absorbing some of the information on the long running posts available here)
I’m hoping to develop my knowledge and skills to construct a system that works for me and fits my goals. Just started the 30 day trial of amibroker and working through Howard Brandy’s free introduction to amibroker which has been a very useful starter reference but highlighted a key area of study I need to get stuck into.

Once again thanks to all members for creating a great vault of information


----------



## tinhat (1 September 2019)

Padowan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I’ve joined recently and been overwhelmed by the depth and quality of information on a broad range topics relating to trading and the stock market on this forum.
> 
> Kudos to those who have contributed so many quality threads for a newbie like me to trawl through!
> ...




Hi Padowan, Welcome to the forums. I look forward to reading your views. I noticed you post in the Nickel thread and while there will be ups and downs along the way, the fundamentals look good for nickel over the next couple of years.


----------



## charlsie (10 September 2019)

hey guys, new to the forum but not investing. After having a break, I thought id dip my toe back into the water. Currently reading the intelligent investor by Benjamin Graham, hoping it might give some insights. I hold positions in BHP, Tassal, Mincor, MRM, GUD and a few others. hopefully I'll be able to add something to the discussions


----------



## Skate (10 September 2019)

charlsie said:


> hey guys, new to the forum but not investing. After having a break, I thought id dip my toe back into the water. Currently reading the intelligent investor by Benjamin Graham, hoping it might give some insights. I hold positions in BHP, Tassal, Mincor, MRM, GUD and a few others. hopefully I'll be able to add something to the discussions




@charlsie welcome to ASF community I know you will enjoy looking around - I'll be keeping an eye out for your second post. In the meantime check out my thread.

The 'Dump it here' thread starts here:  https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/

The 'Dump it here' thread - a recent post: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1039931/

Skate.


----------



## Boggo (10 September 2019)

Welcome charlsie.


----------



## Altron57 (16 September 2019)

Hi everybody, new to the forum, been reading like mad - a great resource. The 'Newbie Lessons' by Sir Osisofliver especially valuable - even though he's not posted in several years, his words are like gold dust. (Is he ever coming back?)

Traded a few times 8-10 years ago in a small way, then ignored shares completely until recently. Now I've hit 40 and, suddenly, retirement doesn't seem so far away...


----------



## Skate (16 September 2019)

Altron57 said:


> Hi everybody, new to the forum, been reading like mad - a great resource. The 'Newbie Lessons' by Sir Osisofliver especially valuable - even though he's not posted in several years, his words are like gold dust. (Is he ever coming back?)
> 
> Traded a few times 8-10 years ago in a small way, then ignored shares completely until recently. Now I've hit 40 and, suddenly, retirement doesn't seem so far away...




Hi @Altron57 welcome to ASF community - education is the key. New members join our community looking to learn how to trade successfully. Reading current & past threads is the logical start, threads that resonate with you are the ones to concentrate on first. There are many knowledgeable members who are willing to help if you have any questions. In the meantime check out my educational thread.

The 'Dump it here' thread starts here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/

The 'Dump it here' thread - a recent post: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1039931/

Skate.


----------



## barney (16 September 2019)

charlsie said:


> I hold positions in BHP, Tassal, Mincor, MRM, GUD and a few others. hopefully I'll be able to add something to the discussions




Welcome Charlsie.  Feel free to add some immediate input into the individual threads of the Stocks you own.  Perhaps a brief indication of why you invested in them and your thoughts on their current performance etc. etc.

Members are always interested in others approach to investing whether it be Fundamental or Technical



Altron57 said:


> *Now I've hit 40* and, suddenly, retirement doesn't seem so far away...




Welcome to ASF Altron.

I hit the big 60 some time back and for some reason it feels like retirement is getting further and further away

Enjoy reading through the threads. If you are looking for specific Stocks or areas of interest, the "Search" function top right of page is very useful.  Please post away. All input is appreciated


----------



## WolfofBourkeStreet (17 September 2019)

Hi everyone,

I am a newbie and still a lot to learn.
I will read as much as I can to gain knowledge.

Thanks.


----------



## Joe Blow (17 September 2019)

WolfofBourkeStreet said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie and still a lot to learn.
> I will read as much as I can to gain knowledge.
> ...




Welcome to ASF WolfofBourkeStreet!

If you're keen to read and learn then you've come to the right place. There's almost 25,000 discussions here to dig through, many of them filled with a great deal of knowledge and know-how. So I recommend that you get familiar with the site search to track down discussions on topics of interest.

Please don't be afraid to post if you have any questions or feel you have something to contribute to a discussion. Participation is the name of the game.


----------



## Skate (17 September 2019)

WolfofBourkeStreet said:


> Hi everyone, I am a newbie and still a lot to learn. *I will read as much as I can to gain knowledge. *Thanks.




Hi @WolfofBourkeStreet welcome to the ASF community. New members always bring a fresh perspective & it appears you are starting on the right foot acknowledging that education is the key in gaining knowledge.

*Learning leads to Knowledge or Action*
As the saying goes, if what you learn leads to knowledge, you become a fool - but if what you learn leads to action, you can become wealthy.

*A successful person*
The difference between a successful person and others is not a lack of strength, not a lack of knowledge, but rather a lack of will.

*Knowledge*
Knowledge is not power, execution is.

*Help is only one post away *
The Aussie Stock Forum is chock full of members who are only willing to help if you have any questions. In the meantime check out my educational thread.

*The 'Dump it here' thread starts here:* https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/

*What's trading all about - found here:* https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1040134/

Skate.


----------



## ronyfayyad (6 November 2019)

Hey all

I am both new to this forum and trading.  I am keen to explore trading to accompany my primary source of income. In the future, I'd love to do it full-time and move it to be my primary source of income.

My journey so far 
1) I completed a few of Mohsen Hassan's Udemy courses. Overall, a decent set of courses.
2) I finished The Chart Guys courses focused on technical analysis and charting, which I found to be very good and easy to understand. I thoroughly enjoyed these courses and learnt so much from a TA perspective. 
3) Researching online reading different blogs, forums, articles and watching a ton of YouTube videos. As we all know, there is so much content and noise that I need to decipher and filter out. 

I am currently trialling Stock Doctor which going. Thanks, *@tinhat*, for your honest feedback on SD.  I am using TradingView as my preferred charting tool (excellent tool) to help me focus on the Technical Analysis side of things. I am also trialling Equity Story as a source of stock research and short-term trades. 

My goal in the next few weeks is to develop my trading plan, approach and style, including money management and risk management tactics. I am going for a mix of long and short term investments. I am passionate about TA and short-term trading as it's fun to see results within a shorter timeframe.

I currently have a portfolio managed by Bell Potter as advised by my Financial Planner; however, I am looking to create a portfolio that I can control myself. Hopefully, in a year or two, I'd like to move the BP portfolio to be under my management. 

As with life in general, we never to stop learning and growing, so this is only the beginning. 

I look forward to learning more from everyone on this excellent forum!

Thanks
-Rony
(Sydney, Australia)


----------



## greggles (6 November 2019)

ronyfayyad said:


> As with life in general, we never to stop learning and growing, so this is only the beginning.
> 
> I look forward to learning more from everyone on this excellent forum!




Welcome Rony! Best of luck in your trading journey. There is plenty of great discussions here for you to explore. I'm sure you'll find ASF a very useful place.


----------



## cb3d (27 November 2019)

Hi all,

Just signed up yesterday, I put up a thread asking about the best places to trade but forgot to introduce myself here! So yeah, I got a bit lucky on the Bitcoin boom and started playing with a portion of the profits in a more serious manner this year. I've developed a spreadsheet which calculates the value of my entry and exits based on chart analysis and my risk appetite at the time, currently 2% as standard. As my positions usually last days I'm looking to get into other markets that are not correlated with crypto as I tend to have no luck with the others, there seems to be little point, when BTC crashes they all do. So yeah, looking to forex, shares and commodities to diversify my portfolio. Seems like there is a pretty awesome community on here so hopefully you'll be seeing me around!

Oh and yeah, I trade solo from home in Melbourne. Don't know anyone else in the same boat so always keen for a coffee if you find your self around Brunswick!

cb3


----------



## Joe Blow (27 November 2019)

cb3d said:


> Seems like there is a pretty awesome community on here so hopefully you'll be seeing me around!




Welcome to the ASF community! 

Plenty of interesting discussions to explore and knowledgeable people to learn from. I'm sure you'll enjoy your time here!


----------



## zoozoofar (7 January 2020)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum and newbie in investing. I'd like to learn more and also still figuring out which online broker good for beginner. I am currently reading some books on investment but like to find more about it.

Btw, I registered a dummy account in CMC Marketing but offers limited number of shares and still lack of knowledge in trading.

Cheers


----------



## Warr87 (7 January 2020)

welcome zoozoofar.

Lot's of info here for you to go over. Once you know what kind of trading interests you (discretionary or mechanical) that will help you decide where to go from there. Go over trading journals here too, I found them very helpful.


----------



## Waldorf (22 January 2020)

Howdy. Here to enjoy the show.


----------



## sptrawler (22 January 2020)

How goes it Waldorf, what is your interest? Shares, property?


----------



## Rsthree (28 January 2020)

Hi Folks
I'm just palnning to get back into trading the ASX after a 12 or so year hiatus.

It will be primarily technical and short to medium term.

My first attempt, I did well in a bull market but gave most of it back in the down turn.

I'm reading lots here (great content) to educate myself  and get my tools and systems set up. So expect to see a lot of questions.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 January 2020)

Rsthree said:


> Hi Folks
> I'm just palnning to get back into trading the ASX after a 12 or so year hiatus.
> 
> It will be primarily technical and short to medium term.
> ...




Welcome to ASF Rsthree! I look forward to your contributions. It's good to see you back in the game after 12 years.

Please just start firing away with the questions. Hopefully you'll get some answers and it might just generate some interesting discussion at the same time.


----------



## frosty (10 February 2020)

I'm back again too.
Still a beginner.


----------



## Joe Blow (10 February 2020)

frosty said:


> I'm back again too.
> Still a beginner.




Welcome back frosty!


----------



## Ankit Agarwal (13 March 2020)

Hi All,
I am a beginner. I am entering the market for the first time.
I couldn't trade due in the past due to my profile not allowing me to do personal stock investments and later I go pulled into sorting other things in life.

I have decent theory knowledge of how markets and share valuation works, but practical world works in a totally different manner and the most basic and obvious things are not easy to figure out.

I need some help to get myself up and running. All your help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards
Ankit


----------



## Skate (13 March 2020)

Ankit Agarwal said:


> Hi All,
> I am a beginner. I am entering the market for the first time.
> I couldn't trade due in the past due to my profile not allowing me to do personal stock investments and later I go pulled into sorting other things in life.
> 
> ...




@Ankit Agarwal let me be the first to welcome you to the 'ASF' community. The Aussie Stock Forum has many quality posters & it won't take you long to find your way around.

*Help is at hand*
New members join our community looking to learn how to trade successfully. I know there are many members who are willing to help you with this. The search feature is also your friend, use it to get answers quickly.

*Listen to everyone & read only the post that interest you*
From my experience it pays to listen to everyone & than you decide if it’s relevant or helpful to you. You get to decide what to keep & what to discard. If you don’t listen to advice you'll forgo the right to learn. Education is the key when it comes to trading.

All the best..

Skate.


----------



## Ankit Agarwal (13 March 2020)

Thanks Skate


----------



## Ankit Agarwal (13 March 2020)

Ankit Agarwal said:


> Hi All,
> I am a beginner. I am entering the market for the first time.
> I couldn't trade due in the past due to my profile not allowing me to do personal stock investments and later I go pulled into sorting other things in life.
> 
> ...




A very Basic question, which might be come across a amature.
I have spend sometime now looking for a stock broker to start trading.

I am CBA customer but their Brokerage fees looks a bit absurd, flat $10 for every trade of $1000 or less.
However, it did not take me long to realize that, all brokers have similar fees structure except Saxo capital.

So i was just wondering:
#1 which stock broker would be the cheapest to start trading with.
- I guess, i am not looking for exotic options or derivatives trades. Nor am I planning to go on short selling sphere.
- I am basically looking for value investing with as little as cost of trading on my equity.

Any suggestions where can i start from.

#2 I research about this but could not find the use case.
CHESS Sponsored shares and Issuer sponsored shares.
- Does it really matter which one is it.
- I am asking this question because, SAXO capital charges only $6.99 flat fees for issuer sponsored share transaction and $14.50 on CHESS sponsored.

https://www.finder.com.au/saxo-capital-markets


----------



## willoneau (13 March 2020)

Hi , you need to know the difference between the two. I use chess as you can transfer stocks easy between different brokers and any dividends will automatically go into your nominated account from any companies, as far as I'm aware but check anyway.


----------



## Ankit Agarwal (13 March 2020)

willoneau said:


> Hi , you need to know the difference between the two. I use chess as you can transfer stocks easy between different brokers and any dividends will automatically go into your nominated account from any companies, as far as I'm aware but check anyway.



is that all ? not like one has a need to change brokers often, so it is wise to minimize the cost of trading.


----------



## willoneau (13 March 2020)

You have to give your details to every stock you buy


----------



## bfhoon (26 March 2020)

Gday 

Just introducing myself, im a total newbie so don't have much experience at all. I have held telstra shares before and still do since 2006 I haven't done anything with them and they are probably worth less now than when i purchased them back in 2006. 

Anyways I have started a selfwealth account and im planning on doing a bit of investing I have been waiting for a market down turn which seems to be happening now. Is selfwealth a good trading platform to use? 

Has anyone also got any good tips or articles to read I basically don't have any idea on how to buy the shares when is the best time etc etc live markets etc. I'm assuming its as easy as clicking a button like buy now but I'm more of a visual learner and wouldn't mind seeing someone else doing it as an example to help me along a bit and become confident in what im doing. 

Look forward to creating many interesting discussions with knowledgeable people and expanding my knowledge through all you smart people to hopefully one day make me a confident capable trader. 

Thanks


----------



## frugal.rock (26 March 2020)

bfhoon said:


> Gday
> 
> Just introducing myself, im a total newbie so don't have much experience at all. I have held telstra shares before and still do since 2006 I haven't done anything with them and they are probably worth less now than when i purchased them back in 2006.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum!
Firstly, congratulations on your timing. 
You have chosen a good time to start learning, better get cracking on that area.
The beginners lounge is a great place to start.
@Skate has a thread named
"Dump it here" which is great to get you in the right headspace amongst lots of other good info. Don't annoy him though.

Am guessing that you are probably interested in medium to long term investing as you have held Telstra for such a long time...

I suggest you learn about risk management, portfolio drawdown, position or trade sizing and probably above all, setting a trade plan. 
"Plan your trade and trade your plan"
Remember that and it will serve you well. 
Helps you to keep your head in the right place when you see your money disappear in front of your eye's...

Am sure you will pick up lot's with some trawling through the threads and posts.

One of the smart people could help you in a better direction, but do what you can first. 
There's lots of YouTube vids if you're visually inclined.

Selfwealth, $10 trades, a good start.
Haven't used the platform myself though, but I do hold Selfwealth shares. SWF ticker code. 
Telstra ticker code is TLS.

Good luck with your journey.

F.Rock


----------



## bfhoon (26 March 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> Firstly, congratulations on your timing.
> You have chosen a good time to start learning, better get cracking on that area.
> The beginners lounge is a great place to start.
> ...




thanks I will take your advice on board. There is a lot to learn and I'm as keen as mustard would have been a bit better if I started researching 6 months ago. Its hopefully going to be a fun journey and an educational eye opener for me.


----------



## Skate (27 March 2020)

bfhoon said:


> Just introducing myself, im a total newbie so don't have much experience at all. Has anyone also got any good tips or articles to read I basically don't have any idea




@bfhoon welcome to the ASF community. New members always bring a fresh perspective. Don’t rush in & start trading till you get some education under your belt - it’s the key in this game.

*Help is only one post away *
The Aussie Stock Forum is chock full of members who are only willing to help. @frugal.rock has given you some good advice in answering a few of your questions here & in another thread.

*Your enthusiasm is showing*
Your first priority should be to learn how to trade successfully & profitable. Also, the search feature is your friend as every question you could think to ask has already been answered. Don’t rush the process, there will be plenty of time to lose your money.

*Listen to everyone & read only the post that interest you*
From my experience it pays to listen to everyone & than you decide if it’s relevant or helpful to you. You get to decide what to keep & what to discard. If you don’t listen to advice you'll forgo the right to learn.

*Education is the key when it comes to trading*
In the meantime check out my educational thread.

*My Free ebook (ePub format)*
My free eBook will answer most of your question & some - it’s been written especially for you & can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/
*
The “Dump it here”  thread*
If you read a few of my posts I’m sure you’ll want to keep reading a few more
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/

*What's trading all about - found here:*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1040134/

Best of luck..

Skate.


----------



## HugoC (16 April 2020)

Hello everyone,
Hope everyone is good besides this crazy pandemic and that everyone you love is safe. 

I'm new at trading and I am very keen to learn. I'm more turned to forex.

At the moment I live in London.

I'm feeling a bit lost and don't know on who to trust because everyone is always accusing people of scam. ‍♀️

With that said I would like to have someone that could help me (or more than one). 

Thank you so much for your time

I'll catch everyone very soon


----------



## willoneau (16 April 2020)

Welcome to the forum and taking the first steps on this amazing trading journey.
My journey started back in 1988 when while working for BHP I purchased 200 shares through their employee scheme for around a dollar (don't quote me).


----------



## Skate (16 April 2020)

HugoC said:


> I'm new at trading and I am very keen to learn. I'm more turned to forex. With that said I would like to have someone that could help me (or more than one)




@HugoC welcome to the ASF community, it's refreshing when new members join as they tend to bring a fresh perspective in regards to aspirations & goals trying to secure their financial future. I've been around long enough to know you have come to the right community as it's chock full of knowledgeable members who are only willing to help answering a few of your questions. I'm not into Forex so I'll be no help, but in the meanwhile I can suggest using the search feature as most likely a question you may be thinking of has already been answered.

Best of luck mate.

Skate.


----------



## HugoC (17 April 2020)

Skate said:


> @HugoC welcome to the ASF community, it's refreshing when new members join as they tend to bring a fresh perspective in regards to aspirations & goals trying to secure their financial future. I've been around long enough to know you have come to the right community as it's chock full of knowledgeable members who are only willing to help answering a few of your questions. I'm not into Forex so I'll be no help, but in the meanwhile I can suggest using the search feature as most likely a question you may be thinking of has already been answered.
> 
> Best of luck mate.
> 
> Skate.





Thank you so much for the warm welcome.

I'm very excited and I always been in and out trading (mostly watching people trading on youtube and making analyses).

This time I put some time to search for legit places to talk and with people willing to help and not take your money in return for something you can learn on youtube.

once again thank you guys.


----------



## HugoC (17 April 2020)

willoneau said:


> Welcome to the forum and taking the first steps on this amazing trading journey.
> My journey started back in 1988 when while working for BHP I purchased 200 shares through their employee scheme for around a dollar (don't quote me).




Thank you so. 

If you're interested on talk about it I would love to hear all about your journey.


----------



## PetEarwig (17 April 2020)

Hi all, 
I'm also new here, although I have been reading the site for the past month. I've found it to be a great resource and look forward to continued learning. I'm glad I found it before I started investing any money, as it helped me sticking to what I planned. I invested for the first time at the beginning of the week and had a great first day, puffed my chest out, started dreaming etc. The next couple of days turned everything upside down and if it weren't for the advice given on here, I might have panic sold. Thankfully, I am trying to keep perspective and not react, rather sticking to and trusting my planning and research. Talk later as I am still working through reading some of the threads.


----------



## Marlin1 (19 April 2020)

Hi new to the site aswell,
Iv recently under sad circumstances come into the share market, knowing nothing or taking any interest previously.im just wanting to know if there is an app where I can keep my portfolio close by to check on the market
The last few weeks with the stay at home rules in place iv had time to learn about and research the company’s I have units in and iv become interested, YouTube has been a great help 
I do have a stock broker that looks after the portfolio but just wanting some where I can access the company’s I have shares in on my phone 
Thanks for any info, very much appreciated


----------



## Skate (19 April 2020)

Marlin1 said:


> Hi new to the site as well, im just wanting to know if there is an app where I can keep my portfolio close by to check on the market




@Marlin1 welcome to the ASF community. There are many free apps & even websites that can cater to your needs. I'll throw you a website that's handy to visit: https://www.marketindex.com.au/ from memory they also have a free app.

*Check this site out:* https://xlautomation.com.au/free-spreadsheets/yahoo-historical-price-extract there is plenty of free goodies on offer.

*If you are serious check out this:* https://xlautomation.com.au/excel-spreadsheets/share-trade-tracker Share Trade Tracker is the best portfolio manager around & I've been using it for years.

*The search feature*
Don't forget to use the [Search Feature] at the right hand top corner of the page "it's one of my best friends".

*The "Dump it here" thread*
It pays to check out my thread, there has been lot's of good info posted by many members on the thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/ this is my first post.
My most recent post can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1068438/

*My free eBook*
A free eBook in ePub format "Trading Fundamentals - Skate's Beginners Version eBook" can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/

Enjoy poking around..

Skate.


----------



## Marlin1 (19 April 2020)

Thanks skate j


Skate said:


> @Marlin1 welcome to the ASF community. There are many free apps & even websites that can cater to your needs. I'll throw you a website that's handy to visit: https://www.marketindex.com.au/ from memory they also have a free app.
> 
> *Check this site out:* https://xlautomation.com.au/free-spreadsheets/yahoo-historical-price-extract there is plenty of free goodies on offer.
> 
> ...



Just what I was after thanks heaps for that mate


----------



## datasum (24 April 2020)

Hi all, new to the site and looking forward to learning more about the share market : )


----------



## frugal.rock (24 April 2020)

Welcome @datasum 
There's plenty to learn here.
The post's before yours are a good start.
Cheers.


----------



## Skate (24 April 2020)

datasum said:


> Hi all, new to the site and looking forward to learning more about the share market : )




@datasum welcome to the ASF community. New members always have a story to tell from their unique perspective & like others I would be interested in hearing yours. Help is only one post away as the Aussie Stock Forum is chock full of members who are willing to help. Also make the search feature your friend as most questions have already been answered.

*Listen to everyone & read only the post that interest you*
From my experience it pays to listen to everyone & you get to decide what to keep & what to discard. If you don’t listen to advice you'll forgo the right to learn.

*Education is the key when it comes to trading*
In the meantime check out my educational “Dump it here” thread. I'm sure if you read a few of my posts you’ll want to keep reading a few more as they are all written in easy to understand format. https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/

*My Free ebook (ePub format)*
My free eBook will answer most of your question & some - it’s been written especially for you & can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/

*What's trading all about *
The answer can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1040134/

Best of luck & enjoy your time looking around..

Skate.


----------



## sptrawler (24 April 2020)

datasum said:


> Hi all, new to the site and looking forward to learning more about the share market : )



Welcome and I hope you enjoy the forum, lots of variety a high degree of respect and oodles of knowledge, ask away.


----------



## datasum (24 April 2020)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I've just posted my first question.


----------



## laura (26 April 2020)

Hello! I have just started learning a few weeks ago and bought some stocks last week for the first time.
Does anyone have an online course to recommend? I am learning about technical indicators. Thank you!


----------



## Learningthetrade (26 April 2020)

Hi All!

I'm not sure I am entirely in the right place but here goes!!
When the company i work for floated they asked if we wanted to buy shares. I figured why not and bought a grand of shares. Let it sit, didnt thing about it, collected my dividends and suddenly a deal went down and our shares sold out from under us. I made a couple hundred on it but definitely disappointed as I didnt see it coming.
Point is, I dont have any experience here. I dont want to sit trading every day, just want to buy some to keep long term.

I feel like I have fallen down a rabbit hole reading posts here the last few hours. Everytime I think Im ready to pick an online broker and start I change my mind and read some more. Starting to feel like I'm going in circles. All I wanted was to find the best broker and am more confused now than ever haha


----------



## sptrawler (26 April 2020)

laura said:


> Hello! I have just started learning a few weeks ago and bought some stocks last week for the first time.
> Does anyone have an online course to recommend? I am learning about technical indicators. Thank you!



Hi laura, great to see new members on the forum, are you interested in trading, long term holding or dividend. Australian market or International?
One of the long term members Skate, has a great thread called dump it here, it is focused on trading.
The search feature on the home page is great, as it uses key words, to search all threads.
Anyway look forward to your participation, be it questions or answers.


----------



## sptrawler (27 April 2020)

Learningthetrade said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm not sure I am entirely in the right place but here goes!!
> When the company i work for floated they asked if we wanted to buy shares. I figured why not and bought a grand of shares. Let it sit, didnt thing about it, collected my dividends and suddenly a deal went down and our shares sold out from under us. I made a couple hundred on it but definitely disappointed as I didnt see it coming.
> ...



Hi LTT (shortened your name less typing), the first thing to work out is do you want to work out and chose your own shares, or do you want someone to pick them for you.
If you are the former, just use something like comsec, if you are the latter why not just buy into a low cost ETF like VAS then buy it through a broker like comsec.
Just my thoughts, but you need to work out what you want to do with investing IMO, if you are really interested, just keep asking questions it is a friendly forum.
If you arent that interested, maybe just put more in your super.
But it is great you have joined the forum, join in the debates and dont be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## Learningthetrade (27 April 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Hi LTT (shortened your name less typing), the first thing to work out is do you want to work out and chose your own shares, or do you want someone to pick them for you.
> If you are the former, just use something like comsec, if you are the latter why not just buy into a low cost ETF like VAS then buy it through a broker like comsec.
> Just my thoughts, but you need to work out what you want to do with investing IMO, if you are really interested, just keep asking questions it is a friendly forum.
> If you arent that interested, maybe just put more in your super.
> But it is great you have joined the forum, join in the debates and dont be afraid to ask questions.




Thanks for responding! I definitely want to choose for myself! I read that comsec was a big pricey. I looked at NABtrade and belldirect. Nabtrade had a lot of negative reviews online, bell trade had a few good reviews but some negative opinions on here. Obviously no company pleases everyone but when its something im not so knowledgeable about it makes me a little nervous!


----------



## sptrawler (27 April 2020)

Learningthetrade said:


> Thanks for responding! I definitely want to choose for myself! I read that comsec was a big pricey. I looked at NABtrade and belldirect. Nabtrade had a lot of negative reviews online, bell trade had a few good reviews but some negative opinions on here. Obviously no company pleases everyone but when its something im not so knowledgeable about it makes me a little nervous!



Well I haven't tried many, I used a private broker in the early days (1980's) and changed over to comsec, I don't know if they are any good but i haven't found an issue with them by the way i don't bank with them or own their shares.
So look around and find what best suits you, on cost, and convenience, I'm not making recommendations.
With regard choosing shares, IMO chose whether you are a buy and hold, or a trader.
When you have worked that out, work out which type of shares suit your style, slow and steady or dynamic.
When you have worked out which is your style, start and follow some shares that fit into your criteria.
Have fun, remember the more research and planning you do, the less stress involved when you make your purchase.


----------



## Learningthetrade (27 April 2020)

Thankyou for the advice!


----------



## sptrawler (27 April 2020)

Learningthetrade said:


> Thankyou for the advice!



Keep asking questions, it really is a respectful forum and no question is considered stupid.
We all started somewhere.


----------



## laura (28 April 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Hi laura, great to see new members on the forum, are you interested in trading, long term holding or dividend. Australian market or International?
> One of the long term members Skate, has a great thread called dump it here, it is focused on trading.
> The search feature on the home page is great, as it uses key words, to search all threads.
> Anyway look forward to your participation, be it questions or answers.




Hello! I'm looking into trading on the ASX. 
Awesome! I will look into that. Thank you!


----------



## Skate (28 April 2020)

laura said:


> Hello! I'm looking into trading on the ASX. Awesome! I will look into that. Thank you!



@laura welcome to our community. New members always always bring a new perspective which is refreshing. @sptrawler has given you & @Learningthetrade some good advice & was kind enough to reference the "Dump it here" thread, a thread especially dedicated to helping other in their trading journey.


laura said:


> Hello! I have just started learning a *few weeks ago and bought some stocks *last week for the first time.
> Does anyone have an online course to recommend? *I am learning about technical indicators.* Thank you!



*Indicators*
@laura indicators compliment a trading plan or strategy. Trading is all about getting into trends & this is where technical indicators can be used as a secondary tools within a trading strategy. I’ve found using indicators in conjunction with each other has the ability to improve any strategy. Understanding technical analysis can improve your trading skills & having an open mind "could be the key" to your success. 

*Newbie type questions*
Most new members normally start out by asking the "how do you know" type questions like:
1.   "How do you know" what to buy
2.   "How do you know" when to buy 
3.   "How do you know" when to sell 

*First let me explain what trading is all about*
Trading is easy as you have already found out, making money trading is the difficult part. Trading consistently & successfully is even harder, which is why the majority of people who try to make money from trading fail. So I'll explain a complex subject in a simple one liner. As traders "we buy a position in the hope sometime in the future we will be able to offload that position to someone at a higher price than we brought it". Trading is a very emotional experience when your money is on the line & emotions can sometimes sabotage the best of plans because we fail to follow them. 

*Education is the key when it comes to trading*
In the meantime check out my educational “Dump it here” thread. I've made over 55 posts directly related to indicators & many more referencing them. I'm sure if you read a few of my posts you’ll want to read a few more as they are written in easy to understand format. 

*The "Dump it here" thread starts here:* 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/ & don't forget to read my second post found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005968/ it's about how our mind deceives us.

*My Free ebook (ePub format)*
My free eBook will answer most of your questions & some - it’s been written especially for you & can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/

*What's trading all about*
The answer can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1040134/

Best of luck & enjoy your time looking around & don't forget to make the search feature your friend..

Skate.


----------



## wabullfrog (29 April 2020)

This is actually my 2nd post, first is quoted below.




wabullfrog said:


> Hi all, first post & here to admit as newbie investor I look to have made my first not so good (slight understatement there!) buy with OOO. Purchased 4 weeks ago & thought I was a genius when price rose during the next week, following weeks have shown I am very far from that




As you can see I still have a lot to learn, thankfully not all my decisions have turned out like above, yet...

Here to learn more about Investing as I don't want to have all my eggs in the Super basket. Already downloaded @Skate beginners PDF to start with & being reading various threads.


----------



## Metal Teeth (1 May 2020)

Greetings!

I started late Feb, little bit before things really hit the fan, I should've waited a week or two. But just made a 33% return on my first sale so good enough entry time.
Anyway, you guys are great, as are some youtube videos. But the one thing I can't get an answer on is, on IG Markets some stocks show live prices rather than 20 min delay. Any ideas why IG do this and/or their criteria for selecting stocks to show live price?

Cheers


----------



## JimmyKesh (2 May 2020)

Hey guys,

Im Jimmy 

I began trading around 2008 in forex and  was introduced to bitcoin around 2011 and made a little bit of money then started trading forex and lost consistently. Made a lot of money (multiple 6 figures) in the crypto 2017-2018 boom then took a break after some big losses (still came out on top) late 2019 early 2020 leverage trading btc but couldnt catch a break. I finally decided to move into stock trading and so far seems well in part because of the coronavirus (buying the dip).

I hope to share my experiences and learn from yours.

Seeya around!


----------



## Joe Blow (2 May 2020)

Metal Teeth said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I started late Feb, little bit before things really hit the fan, I should've waited a week or two. But just made a 33% return on my first sale so good enough entry time.
> Anyway, you guys are great, as are some youtube videos. But the one thing I can't get an answer on is, on IG Markets some stocks show live prices rather than 20 min delay. Any ideas why IG do this and/or their criteria for selecting stocks to show live price?
> ...





JimmyKesh said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im Jimmy
> 
> ...




Welcome to ASF @JimmyKesh and @Metal Teeth!

I'm glad you found us and hope your time here is both enjoyable and educational. Don't be afraid to jump in and join in the various discussions. Everyone is welcome and encouraged to participate here.

If you have any questions, please ask them. I will do what I can to assist.

Otherwise, I hope you enjoy exploring the sixteen years of content here. There is a wealth of knowledge and experience in the 25,000 odd threads here that you can tap into simply by using the forum search feature. If you need any assistance or encounter any difficulties, just let me know.


----------



## Skate (2 May 2020)

JimmyKesh said:


> I hope to share my experiences and learn from yours.




@JimmyKesh welcome to the ASF community, old hands are welcomed with open arms, sharing your experiences will be a bonus for us all. Picking over your first post & reading between the lines let me make a few general comments.

*Losing Money*
No one likes to lose money, but it is an inescapable part of the trading. There is no method that has ever been developed that doesn’t lose money some of the time.

*Probabilities*
The simple reason for this is that trading in all of its various forms is a probabilistic endeavour. This means that for any given trade that sets up, there is a probability that it will be a winner, and there is also a probability that it will turn out to be a loser.

*Psychological hurdle*
Loss aversion is a significant psychological hurdle for traders to overcome even though loss is a natural part of the trade setup probabilities.

*Our attitude*
Trading would no doubt be easier psychologically by adopting an attitude that losses are unavoidable and natural.

*Uncertainty*
Above all else, traders must accept the facts: we are operating with incomplete and uncertain data and every trade has a definite probability of loss.

*The "Dump it here" thread*
It's sometimes daunting finding your feet in a new forum but till you do "make the search feature" your best friend. I'm always suggesting new members should check out my thread first as it may be helpful to some. The "Dump it here" thread has morphed over time from the psychological side of trading to more hands on system evaluations & posting new trading ideas. Check out the "Dump it here" thread - https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/

*Our mind deceives us*
"Perception = reaction" & that's the very reason I'm a system trader. If you want to see deception in action how are minds are fooled (deceived) check out the hyperlink from the "Dump it here" thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005968/ or the the next graphic.

*Which is longer?*
Another example - If you think B is longer, you're not alone




*Hint*


JimmyKesh said:


> I hope to share my experiences



 the "Dump it here" thread would be a perfect platform for doing so.

*Repeating your tag *
"Seeya around!"

Skate.


----------



## Kazakh-boy (10 May 2020)

Hi guys,

I am a relatively new person at ASX where I started trading with shares in November. All my deals were profitable so far, never lost any money. However, due to Covid-19 most of my current positions went into paper loss. My family is a business family, we used to do business in our home country, Kazakhstan. These days my parents are investing in so called investment trusts but I am speculating with shares. Would like to learn more about shares speculating and investing.


----------



## rohithinn (14 May 2020)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Rohit and I have been investing and trading in the markets for over 15 years since my University days in India. However, my returns have been mediocre at best with mostly fighting to recover my losses. 

I moved to Australia in 2014 and only started investing in ASX in the last two years and started trading ASX in the last 2 months.

I am excited to be part of this community and will do another post to see if I can find a mentor, preferably in Sydney with whom I can get some one on one or small group interactions.


----------



## laura (15 May 2020)

Hello! This may be a stupid question, but I started buying and selling stocks in the last few weeks and now I have received lots of letters form the companies I bought. Is there anything I need to do about that? Thank you!


----------



## Skate (15 May 2020)

laura said:


> Hello! This may be a stupid question, but I started buying and selling stocks in the last few weeks and now I have received lots of letters form the companies I bought. Is there anything I need to do about that? Thank you!




@laura read them & follow their instructions.

Have a read here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1051825/

Skate.


----------



## Chip (15 May 2020)

Hello Everyone,

I have been investing (very basic) with set and hold strategy but want to spread my wings a little and give this a proper go. Have decided to do some learning so would love to hear and read as much as I can. I have found the stock market to be a really interesting place that can reward and punish if you are not careful.

hope everyone is safe and well.
Cheers
Chip!


----------



## Skate (15 May 2020)

Chip said:


> Hello Everyone, I have been investing (very basic) with set and hold strategy but want to spread my wings a little and give this a proper go. Have decided to do some learning so would love to hear and read as much as I can. I have found the stock market to be a really interesting place that can reward and punish if you are not careful.




Hi @Chip welcome to the ASF community. New members always bring a fresh perspective & it appears you are starting on the right foot using a "set and hold strategy" to get you started. The Aussie Stock Forum has many quality posters & it won't take you long to find your way around.

*Help is at hand*
New members join our community looking to learn how to trade successfully. I know there are many members who are willing to help you with this. Make the search feature your friend, use it to get answers quickly.

*Listen to everyone & read only the post that interest you*
From my experience it pays to listen to everyone & than you decide if it’s relevant or helpful to you. You get to decide what to keep & what to discard. If you don’t listen to advice you'll forgo the right to learn. Education is the key when it comes to trading. As the saying goes, if what you learn leads to knowledge, you become a fool - but if what you learn leads to action, you can become wealthy. In the meantime check out my educational thread.

*The “Dump it here” thread*
If you read a few of my posts I’m sure you’ll want to keep reading a few more
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/

*What's trading all about - found here:*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1040134/

*My free eBook*
A free beginners eBook in ePub format "Trading Fundamentals - Skate's Beginners Version eBook" can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/

Enjoy poking around..

Skate.


----------



## igreen (15 May 2020)

G'Day All,
I have just started learning about investing in Shares and EFT. I have not done a single trade and a bit nervous. I have invested in property in the past and then decided to focus on paying my home loan mortgage out. So I sold my investment properties and nearly paid my home loan off. I have spare cash sitting and a bit of saving every month. I thought to invest in shares. I have started reading on websites and magazines.
My goals: I dont want to be a trader ( I wont get sleep) as I love my job but want to earn more than a CPI and trade a bit like a hobby which could help in retirement.
Risk: Not a low to medium risk taker and prefer a mix of Long term hold shares and short term hold shares
Questions: Sites where I can learn more about trading for starters Shares, ETF and where I can get good recommendation reports. I have a login to Commsec and Westpac.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Skate (15 May 2020)

igreen said:


> G'Day All,
> I have just started learning about investing in Shares and EFT. I have not done a single trade and a bit nervous. I have invested in property in the past and then decided to focus on paying my home loan mortgage out. So I sold my investment properties and nearly paid my home loan off. I have spare cash sitting and a bit of saving every month. I thought to invest in shares. I have started reading on websites and magazines.
> My goals: I dont want to be a trader ( I wont get sleep) as I love my job but want to earn more than a CPI and trade a bit like a hobby which could help in retirement.
> Risk: Not a low to medium risk taker and prefer a mix of Long term hold shares and short term hold shares
> ...




Hi Steve welcome aboard. 

*Well done*
After reading your post it seems you have done everything right to secure your future, so well done so far. When we all start out we tend to be nervous with a bit of apprehension thrown in. Being a low risk taker LIC's maybe your starting point to get your "foot in the door" when it comes to trading. 

*LIC's*
LIC's compared to trading don't have the same returns because of the way they are structured but it's a safe (as can be) passive way of investing, they are dividend investors for a better word. They are long term holders of the big low volatility companies (they play it safe) with low volatility normally goes hand in glove with low returns. Investing funds in licenced investment companies (LIC's) has the ability to give investors a greater sense of stability, security & peace of mind knowing funds are professionally managed, a vehicle that would get you started in the markets & they trade just like any other share. Having a CommSec account you are ready to go. 

*Do some research*
Argo (ASX: ARG) https://www.argoinvestments.com.au/ and Australian Foundation Investment Company (ASX: AFI) https://www.afi.com.au/ are two funds that have been constant dividend performers & prices at the moment indicates capital growth could be on the cards as well.

*Set & Forget Investing*
This investment strategy, investing for dividends, is a simple ‘set-and-forget’ style of investing, it’s easy and stress free, over time there is a double whammy, dividends and capital gains. The dividends can be reinvested through their dividend reinvestment plan (DRP) or you can have the dividends paid into your bank account for living expenses, it’s up to you to decide how the dividends are dispersed.

*Investing can be scary*
No investment strategy is safe, but this style of investing is on the safer side, on the lower scale of risk. LIC’s are safer than most other investment vehicles because they have pooled funds that are professionally managed and they aren’t affected by member withdrawals as they are ‘closed funds’.

*Help is only one post away*
The Aussie Stock Forum is chock full of members who are only willing to help if you have any questions.

*I've got a great idea*
In the meantime check out my educational thread. Education is the key when investing.

*Read my 'Dump it here' thread*
The 'Dump it here' thread starts here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/
Investing is what you have asked about but if you want to know what's trading is all about it can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1040134/

*Just for you - a free eBook *(to get you started)
Trading Fundamentals - Skate's Beginners Version eBook
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/

All the best...

Skate.


----------



## Kazakh-boy (16 May 2020)

laura said:


> Hello! This may be a stupid question, but I started buying and selling stocks in the last few weeks and now I have received lots of letters form the companies I bought. Is there anything I need to do about that? Thank you!




Hi Laura,

I do not know why you are getting so many letters, I do not get any letters at all


----------



## Kazakh-boy (21 May 2020)

Hi all

This might be a ridiculous question but sometimes I do not understand what ASX companies want to say when they release short messages like BHP Price Target Raised 14% to A$40.00/Share by Citi. I do not know how to interpret this piece of information as English is not my first language. Does anybody know what it means and explain the idea of this message?


----------



## grlight (21 May 2020)

Hi All 
Im New here and a small investor who is  wanting to start selling puts on stocks Im content with owning if the price drops but also generate a income from it if they dont drop.
Any advice will be appreciated and also what platform/broker do you recommend to do this as most i have looked into dont offer this option or are too expensive.
Thanks in advance


----------



## NorthernQuokka (21 May 2020)

Hi everyone, I am new to stock and trading.
In my 40s and don't have a clue. Right now I'm reading the forums and trying to figure out if I should open a CommSec account or go through a broker. Thanks for having this community here.


----------



## Skate (21 May 2020)

NorthernQuokka said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to stock and trading.
> In my 40s and don't have a clue. Right now I'm reading the forums and trying to figure out if I should open a CommSec account or go through a broker. Thanks for having this community here.




Hi @NorthernQuokka welcome to our community. If I can give you one piece of advice it would be to educate yourself before risking $1. 

*I've got a great idea*
Check out my educational thread. Education is the key when investing or trading.

*Read my 'Dump it here' thread*
The 'Dump it here' thread starts here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/

*Just for you - a free eBook *(to get you started)
Trading Fundamentals - Skate's Beginners Version eBook
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/

Skate.


----------



## NorthernQuokka (21 May 2020)

Thank you for those links Skate.

I saw your eBook in the other thread. 
I'm downloading it as we speak.

I'll have a read of it all before I put any money in.

I'm just anxious to get started as I feel I am very behind!

Thanks again!




Skate said:


> Hi @NorthernQuokka welcome to our community. If I can give you one piece of advice it would be to educate yourself before risking $1.
> 
> *I've got a great idea*
> Check out my educational thread. Education is the key when investing or trading.
> ...


----------



## Skate (21 May 2020)

NorthernQuokka said:


> Thank you for those links Skate. I saw your eBook in the other thread. I'm downloading it as we speak. I'll have a read of it all before I put any money in. *I'm just anxious to get started as I feel I am very behind! *Thanks again!




@NorthernQuokka you have joined the ASF community two weeks too late as I've started live trading a new strategy for those itching to have a go. Without saying any more it would better if you read all about it from here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1070657/ & here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1070760/ & here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1070762/ & here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1070763/ - hey, just keep reading from this point & you soon understand the format. Look for any of my posts that have the "Action Strategy" Logo.

*The Action Strategy*
This is a "no thinking strategy" as you just follow along with me. It's a small $20k portfolio (trading 20 X $1k positions). After 2 weeks the strategy is showing a nice profit. My weekly updates are after the close of trade on a FRIDAY (tomorrow). Saturday is where I report what I'm buying & selling. Monday updates after the close (if there were purchases on Monday). All the rules are displayed below & easy to follow.

*Don't forget to check-in tomorrow*
After 6pm tomorrow (Friday) I update the Action Strategy performance for the week just closed. Don't forget to check-in & see how the strategy is performing. If you are anxious to start, let's see how this strategy performs first. Don't get overwhelmed it's easy to follow & you read those few links I've supplied you above.



*
Live trading strategy links*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1070763/
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1072660/
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1070768/
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1071158/
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1071248/
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1071258/
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1071294/
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1072095/

*This is informative*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1072112/

Skate.


----------



## Linus van Pelt (29 May 2020)

Hi I'm Scott, 59, from Sydney.  New to trading so...yeah, a bit of a late start.

I know this is asked millions of times, but if you have any recommendations on how to learn, please let me know.  

In the meantime I'm hitting the Trading/Investing Forums, as well as searching the whole of ASF.  But it's hard to search when you don't even know what you're searching for.  

And if I'm completely honest, my initial perusing of ASF shows the signal-to-noise ratio may be low (???).  I'm not sure what race problems in the US have to do with stock trading?

I'm anxious to get started but need to balance learning by doing (and trying to keep mistakes small) vs. studying forever and never getting started.

(Heading to Amazon to buy books on Buffet, Lynch, Soros, ... lol)


----------



## Trav. (29 May 2020)

Welcome @Linus van Pelt there is plenty of great resources and people on the site which can help yo along the way.

Have a look around and just jump in with both feet as I know when I decided to stop lurking I started to learn a lot more.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 May 2020)

scott739 said:


> Hi I'm Scott, 59, from Sydney.  New to trading so...yeah, a bit of a late start.
> 
> I know this is asked millions of times, but if you have any recommendations on how to learn, please let me know.
> 
> ...



Have you read any of Daniel Kahnemann's stuff?

Scott, don't worry about some of the cul de sacs. And if someone gets really pesky, the site has a useful button that allows you to IGNORE certain contributors. In what is an anonymous forum, there are always a few barrow pushers. Threads can also go 'off message' very quickly as you'd expect.

I don't want to white-ant anyone, but it always amuses me that you are expected to "trade". I'd prefer to think of it as "investing". The most important thing is to find your own style, align this with your skill set AND set some rules. Impose discipline. And garner information from any and everywhere.



> Craps, blackjack, roulette, and pretty much everything else are zero-sum games, with an edge to the house. The financial markets are not a zero-sum game, but there is a house. Market-makers are the house. And the odds are firmly in their favor.
> 
> In stocks, options, and, increasingly, bonds, large electronic market-making firms play the role of the house....





> ... But investing is not a zero-sum game. Stocks pay dividends, and they go up over time. Bonds pay coupons. The problem is that people put themselves in situations where it IS a zero-sum game, either by trading too frequently or trading in the derivatives markets, which are zero sum.  After paying execution costs, you’re back to where you were in the casino.



_- Jared Dillian_


----------



## Skate (29 May 2020)

scott739 said:


> Hi I'm Scott, 59, from Sydney.  New to trading so...yeah, a bit of a late start. I know this is asked millions of times, but if you have any recommendations on how to learn, please let me know.




Hi @Linus van Pelt, welcome to our community & yes, I have a recommendation on how to learn - read the "Dump it here" thread, it's been specially written for you

*Help is at hand*
New members join our community looking to learn how to trade or invest successfully. I know there are many members who are willing to help you with this. Make the search feature your friend, use it to get answers quickly.

*Listen to everyone & read only the post that interest you*
From my experience, it pays to listen to everyone & then you decide if it’s relevant or helpful to you. You get to decide what to keep & what to discard. If you don’t listen to advice you'll forgo the right to learn. Education is the key when it comes to trading. As the saying goes, if what you learn leads to knowledge, you become a fool - but if what you learn leads to action, you can become wealthy. In the meantime check out my educational thread.

*The “Dump it here” thread*
If you read a few of my posts I’m sure you’ll want to keep reading a few more
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/

*What's trading all about - found here:*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1040134/

*My free eBook*
My free beginners eBook in ePub format "Trading Fundamentals - Skate's Beginners Version eBook" is the first book you should to read. I've condensed what I found value in my trading journey & can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/

*The Action Strategy*
Exciting news, because at the moment on the "Dump it here" thread, our new "Action Strategy" has only been trading for 3 weeks so you haven't missed the boat to follow along. The strategy is fully disclosed is being traded live & the it's ongoing progress is reported weekly, found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1074685/

Enjoy poking around..

Skate.


----------



## thisisrogue (30 May 2020)

Hi everybody.  I'm 34 and fairly new to investing in shares.  I feel like I'm starting pretty late, but better late than never I guess?

I owned shares in a company that I used to work for but sold them a few years ago.  I technically lost money selling the shares for lower than I got them for, but I got the shares with nothing out of pocket on my end because it was through an employee share scheme.  I also dabbled a little bit in crypto and made a little bit of money, but found it to be too speculative and irrational compared to the share market and investing in businesses that provide actual goods and services.

I have a small Raiz account that I deposit some of my pay into every fortnight but want to get more serious about investing and trading.  I want to learn about technical analysis and looking at paper trading using the ASX's sharemarket game or something similar to learn how to execute trades.


----------



## Skate (30 May 2020)

@thisisrogue, welcome to our community. New members join our community looking to learn how to trade or invest successfully. I know there are many members who are willing to help you with this & from my experience, it pays to listen to everyone & then decide if it’s relevant or helpful to you. If you don’t listen to the advice you'll forgo the right to learn. Education is the key when it comes to trading.

*The “Dump it here” thread*
If you read a few of my posts I’m sure you’ll want to keep reading a few more, the "Dump it here" thread starts here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/ just make sure you read at least five posts to give a sample of what follows. My last post is found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1074790/

*What's trading all about - found here:*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1040134/

*My free eBook*
My free beginner's eBook is in the ePub format "Trading Fundamentals - Skate's Beginners Version eBook" is the first book you should to read. I've condensed what I found value in my trading journey & can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/

*The Action Strategy*
Exciting news, because at the moment on the "Dump it here" thread is concentrating on trading our new "Action Strategy" employing technical analysis. The strategy has only been trading for 3 weeks so you haven't missed the boat to follow along. The strategy is fully disclosed is being traded live & its ongoing progress is reported weekly, found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1074685/

*Enjoy looking around*
If a thread interests you, read it slowly, don't fall into the trap of "speed reading" as it doesn't give you time to fully understand the post let alone the time to memorise all the important stuff. Also, don't rush the learning process, you financial future may depend on it.

Skate.


----------



## VisualMinD (7 June 2020)

Hello guys, greetings!!

I'm 41 and from Brisbane. I'm literally a rookie as I got 0 trading experience. I'm here today more driven by the curiosity. I'm eager to learn and yes this is the right place. Thanks to @qldfrog who led me here and thanks to @Skate for the welcome pack (esp the ebook).

All the best!!


----------



## Rustyteeth (10 July 2020)

I have been trading for about 18 months on the ASX. I am loving it and  find the whole reseaching and buying a whole lot of fun. I prefer to buy and sit, l avoid selling unless l really consider i bought a dud. So far l feel i have been very successful, my earlier shares were Afterpay, appen and z1p. They have all performed well and l have a host of newer ones in my portfolio now. Love the info i get from this site.


----------



## Fury (11 July 2020)

Hi!
New here.
Hoping to learn about investing and work out a way to grow wealth in the long term.
Lots to read up on and research it seems.


----------



## Skate (11 July 2020)

Fury said:


> Hi! New here. Hoping to learn about investing and work out a way to grow wealth in the long term. Lots to read up on and research it seems.




@Fury welcome to our community. New members join our community looking to learn how to trade or invest successfully & it was pleasing when you said you wanted to "grow wealth in the long term" because that's how it's done.




*The “Dump it here” thread*
If you read a few of my posts I’m sure you’ll want to keep reading a few more, the "Dump it here" thread starts here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/ just make sure you read at least five posts to give a sample of what follows. 

*My free eBook*
My free beginner's eBook is in the ePub format "Trading Fundamentals - Skate's Beginners Version eBook" is the first book you should to read. I've condensed what I found value in my trading journey & can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/

*Enjoy looking around*
If a thread interests you, read it slowly, don't fall into the trap of "speed reading" as it doesn't give you time to fully understand the post let alone the time to memorise all the important stuff. Also, don't rush the learning process, your financial future may depend on it.

Enjoy your stay.

Skate.


----------



## Soly786 (13 July 2020)

Hi, My name is Suleman and I am new here. Trying to build my wealth now in my 30s so that when i reach my 50's my family never has to worry about their future.


----------



## Skate (14 July 2020)

Soly786 said:


> Hi, My name is Suleman and I am new here. Trying to build my wealth now in my 30s so that when i reach my 50's my family never has to worry about their future.




Hi Suleman

Welcome to the ASF community. If you're keen to read and learn then you've come to the right place, just don't rush the process.

*The “Dump it here” thread*
Building wealth is a slow process & allowing yourself 20 years to go from zero to hero is a great starting point. Pearls of wisdom get dropped around here all the time so there's plenty of great information here to get you started. 

*Here's a great idea*
I'm suggesting that you read a few of my posts as I’m sure you’ll want to keep reading a few more, the "Dump it here" thread may hold the key to building your nest egg. For me, education is the key when it comes to trading. The "Dump it here thread" starts here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/ just make sure you read at least five posts to give a sample of the type of posts that will follow. 

*My Free ebook (ePub format)*
My free eBook will answer most of your question & some - it’s been written especially for you & can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/
If you are keen to learn I'm sure you'll enjoy your time here!

*Help is at hand*
New members join our community looking to learn how to trade or invest successfully. I've been around long enough to know you have come to the right community as it's chock full of knowledgeable members who are only willing to help to answer a few of your questions. 

*Hint*
Make the search feature your friend, use it to get answers quickly. Please don't be afraid to post if you have any questions or feel you have something to contribute to a discussion. Participation is the name of the game.

Skate.


----------



## Booze (19 July 2020)

Hey everyone,

I’m 35 and sick of working hard for my money and want my money to work for me. I simply don’t think my body will last at the rate I’m going as far as work. I also want to live life and not work until I’m old enough to get the pension! 
Here and there I have put money into shares $500 or $1000 at a time with some reasonably educated decisions but feel like I should learn more before going further. I was also thinking maybe give $500 or so to a broker each fortnight as I run an electrical business and have a newborn and not much spare time..
Then, luckily, I found this forum! 
Hopefully it will help in my search for some long term investments and teach more about trading in general!
Thanks


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 July 2020)

Booze said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I’m 35 and sick of working hard for my money and want my money to work for me. I simply don’t think my body will last at the rate I’m going as far as work. I also want to live life and not work until I’m old enough to get the pension!
> Here and there I have put money into shares $500 or $1000 at a time with some reasonably educated decisions but feel like I should learn more before going further. I was also thinking maybe give $500 or so to a broker each fortnight as I run an electrical business and have a newborn and not much spare time..
> ...



Welcome @Booze 

I'd suggest you not put your money in a broker account until you have decided to trade or invest with your new found zeal to be a better trader/investor. 

And then there is the question, where to put it. I don't fully trust anyone with my money so perhaps follow @Skate 's advice for the present. There are some very cluey investors/traders on this forum. 

Perhaps as an exercise for you, do many searches on this forum between now and the end of July, and pick a stock and enter the August 2020 Competition and see how it goes. 

gg


----------



## Booze (19 July 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Welcome @Booze
> 
> I'd suggest you not put your money in a broker account until you have decided to trade or invest with your new found zeal to be a better trader/investor.
> 
> ...



Yes sounds good! Just saw the competition. 
Can I ask though, when admin posts a new or upcoming stock to be released on the ASX, is this because of their potential or are they just letting everyone know there is a new contender?


----------



## Booze (19 July 2020)

Booze said:


> Yes sounds good! Just saw the competition.
> Can I ask though, when admin posts a new or upcoming stock to be released on the ASX, is this because of their potential or are they just letting everyone know there is a new contender?



And where’s the best place to ask stupid newby questions in these forums? Like my 1st question:
If I’ve invested in a mining company I think may excel, would I be smart to sell when they dig up the ‘jackpot’?? As my thinking is their stocks prices will slow up until their next big find.?!?.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 July 2020)

Booze said:


> Yes sounds good! Just saw the competition.
> Can I ask though, when admin posts a new or upcoming stock to be released on the ASX, is this because of their potential or are they just letting everyone know there is a new contender?




Threads on stocks are only ever started by an administrator to facilitate discussion on those companies. ASF admin do not endorse or recommend any company or investment. I am only here to manage the community generally and to perform administrative tasks such as starting threads, closing threads, merging threads and editing thread titles when appropriate. An administrator account will also occasionally post to advise when a company has changed its name, ASX code, or has been de-listed from the ASX. This also is not an endorsement or recommendation, but simply a housekeeping task.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 July 2020)

Booze said:


> Yes sounds good! Just saw the competition.
> Can I ask though, when admin posts a new or upcoming stock to be released on the ASX, is this because of their potential or are they just letting everyone know there is a new contender?



The latter. Newly listed or sometimes change of name. 

Also watch for stocks changing investment focus. One year a mink farm, next an oiler and then suddenly an IT company with a new Cloud technology. Beware.

Also, never fall in love with a stock. Also, never fall in love. Well, maybe not irrevocably.

gg


----------



## Joe Blow (19 July 2020)

Booze said:


> If I’ve invested in a mining company I think may excel, would I be smart to sell when they dig up the ‘jackpot’?? As my thinking is their stocks prices will slow up until their next big find.?!?.




Nobody can here can provide you with financial advice specific to your particular circumstances, which includes when to enter or exit any investment. 

Communities such as ASF are not a substitute for licensed financial advice. Please review this thread for more information.


----------



## Booze (19 July 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> Nobody can here can provide you with financial advice specific to your particular circumstances, which includes when to enter or exit any investment.
> 
> Communities such as ASF are not a substitute for licensed financial advice. Please review this thread for more information.



I understand, I suppose I was just asking for other people’s thoughts. I know I’m not going to get any rock solid information off certain threads or people involved here.. 
I suppose my question is, where do I ask stupid newbie questions in search of other people’s thoughts as I don’t want to waste time in other threads?


----------



## Joe Blow (19 July 2020)

Booze said:


> I understand, I suppose I was just asking for other people’s thoughts. I know I’m not going to get any rock solid information off certain threads or people involved here..




An important distinction needs to be made here. You can ask others for their opinions on any company. You can discuss a company or investment in any way you see fit. But you cannot ask others what or when you should buy and sell. That is considered  financial advice and is not permitted.

So feel free to ask about the company or investment, but not for advice about your particular financial circumstances.



Booze said:


> I suppose my question is, where do I ask stupid newbie questions in search of other people’s thoughts as I don’t want to waste time in other threads?




If you are asking a question about a particular company then please do it in the thread on that stock. Use the website search to search for the thread using the company's name or ASX code, then ask your question in that thread.

If you are asking a newbie question about a concept, then do it in the Beginner's Lounge forum. You will find that many questions have already been asked and answered, so please search for existing threads before starting a new one.


----------



## Sharkman (19 July 2020)

Booze said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I’m 35 and sick of working hard for my money and want my money to work for me. I simply don’t think my body will last at the rate I’m going as far as work. I also want to live life and not work until I’m old enough to get the pension!




i hear ya, i'm 40 and well and truly sick of all the corporate bulls#$t i have to put up with these days. i've had the advantage of having started investing when i was 15 though, so i've had the benefit of decades of compounding and am nearing the end of my working life now.

if i was starting out again, i would strongly consider index ETFs. those weren't really prominent when i first started, so i had to pick stocks to invest in directly, but now there's a whole plethora of high quality, low cost products from reputable managers like Blackrock, Vanguard etc. these have a number of features that make them an excellent choice for both newcomers and experienced investors alike. i've been investing for 25 odd years and have a significant % of my capital in index ETFs.

a few to get you started (not recommendations, just a few well known ones in case you don't know what to look for) would be A200, IVV, VAS, VDHG, VEU, VGS, VTS. Google those, read up on how they work and see if they suit your requirements. be aware that it will take many years to get the compounding snowball rolling, but it's one of the most reliable ways to reach financial independence IMHO, and it doesn't require much expertise.


----------



## Booze (19 July 2020)

Sharkman said:


> i hear ya, i'm 40 and well and truly sick of all the corporate bulls#$t i have to put up with these days. i've had the advantage of having started investing when i was 15 though, so i've had the benefit of decades of compounding and am nearing the end of my working life now.
> 
> if i was starting out again, i would strongly consider index ETFs. those weren't really prominent when i first started, so i had to pick stocks to invest in directly, but now there's a whole plethora of high quality, low cost products from reputable managers like Blackrock, Vanguard etc. these have a number of features that make them an excellent choice for both newcomers and experienced investors alike. i've been investing for 25 odd years and have a significant % of my capital in index ETFs.
> 
> a few to get you started (not recommendations, just a few well known ones in case you don't know what to look for) would be A200, IVV, VAS, VDHG, VEU, VGS, VTS. Google those, read up on how they work and see if they suit your requirements. be aware that it will take many years to get the compounding snowball rolling, but it's one of the most reliable ways to reach financial independence IMHO, and it doesn't require much expertise.



Appreciate your thoughts! These have always seemed to be the safest investment in my eyes, from what I’ve learnt so far anyways.. But get excited with the movers and shakers! Hopefully after a couple of years learning how/what to trade I will get a bit more risky??


----------



## Booze (19 July 2020)

Booze said:


> Appreciate your thoughts! These have always seemed to be the safest investment in my eyes, from what I’ve learnt so far anyways.. But get excited with the movers and shakers! Hopefully after a couple of years learning how/what to trade I will get a bit more risky??



Another beginner question you may be able to help me with, let’s say I look in VAS (which I have before), how do I find the dividends given by that certain stock? I.e using CMC markets, where can I find this? And also how do I calculate R.O.I?
I.e return on $100k/year.... basically I’m trying to work out when I can live on dividends and actually enjoy life a bit more!!!


----------



## frugal.rock (19 July 2020)

Booze said:


> Hopefully after a couple of years learning how/what to trade I will get a bit more risky??



Hopefully after a short period, risk is understood, and managed appropriately.


Booze said:


> how do I find the dividends given by that certain stock?



ASX announcements for the particular ETF or the web page for the fund traded, should be a duplicate though.
Good luck. 
Enjoying some "booze" right now.
Southern Comfort pre mix cans.
Where's my fried chicken dammit!


----------



## Booze (19 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Hopefully after a short period, risk is understood, and managed appropriately.
> 
> ASX announcements for the particular ETF or the web page for the fund traded, should be a duplicate though.
> Good luck.
> ...



Yes me too home brewed pale ales for mee!!
So what I dont get is what’s the difference between putting money into an ETF and putting money into my super? They claim to be making me 7% a year... no dividends? Compounding values?? 
Am I asking silly questions?


----------



## frugal.rock (19 July 2020)

Booze said:


> So what I dont get is what’s the difference between putting money into an ETF and putting money into my super?



Well, firstly, a significant difference is the manager.
Secondly, risk, and the all important management of risk 
Thirdly, taxation implications, here, now and later.
Fourthly, experience.
Just some thoughts.
Cheers.


----------



## Sharkman (19 July 2020)

Booze said:


> Hopefully after a couple of years learning how/what to trade I will get a bit more risky??




if you plan to be living off your investments rather than working for a living, you might want to prioritise capital preservation over chasing risk and rewards. by all means hive off a small satellite portfolio for the more speculative stuff after establishing a solid reliable core, but if you throw everything into high risk stuff there is every chance you will find yourself back in the drudgery of the rat race sooner or later.



Booze said:


> Another beginner question you may be able to help me with, let’s say I look in VAS (which I have before), how do I find the dividends given by that certain stock?




VAS is right here: https://www.vanguardinvestments.com...il/ETF/portId=8205/assetCode=EQUITY/?overview

best place to look for the relevant figures is the fund managers themselves. these things are tightly regulated by ASIC, it is highly unlikely that they'll be telling porkies here.


----------



## Booze (21 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Well, firstly, a significant difference is the manager.
> Secondly, risk, and the all important management of risk
> Thirdly, taxation implications, here, now and later.
> Fourthly, experience.
> ...



Tax implications for super or stocks do you mean? Is it true that very cent you make on stocks, but only if you sell, that you pay 40% tax??


----------



## frugal.rock (21 July 2020)

For both. Am no expert though and I will be handing my mess over to an accountant soon so that the ATO can't bend me over a barrel from my blissful ignorance.

Generally, any profit overall from trading gives a capital gain, which may/will be taxed. (Capital gains tax CGT)
I just thought of if one was to buy a stock, which turned into a multibagger profit beast, can that stock holding be transferred to a SMSF and avoid any possible CGT from the gain?
Am full of questions myself!


----------



## Warr87 (21 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> For both. Am no expert though and I will be handing my mess over to an accountant soon so that the ATO can't bend me over a barrel from my blissful ignorance.
> 
> Generally, any profit overall from trading gives a capital gain, which may/will be taxed. (Capital gains tax CGT)
> I just thought of if one was to buy a stock, which turned into a multibagger profit beast, can that stock holding be transferred to a SMSF and avoid any possible CGT from the gain?
> Am full of questions myself!




not giving tax advice as i'm not qualified but from my experiences

profit from trading if held less than 12months would likely be considered income, no?

any transfer of an asset from you to another entity (whether thats a family trust, business, or presumably super) is considered a buy/sell evident. that is, it triggers CGT. you are effectively selling an asset from you to another entity. they wont let you get away with no paying tax on it. but if its to a SMSF, maybe you can consider it a post-tax contribution to your super?


----------



## Sharkman (21 July 2020)

Booze said:


> Tax implications for super or stocks do you mean? Is it true that very cent you make on stocks, but only if you sell, that you pay 40% tax??




nope, not true at all. even if your marginal tax rate is 40%, you'd only pay that if you sold less than 12 months after buying and you have no offsetting capital losses. if held for over 12 months, it's generally halved:
https://www.ato.gov.au/General/Capi...ount-method-of-calculating-your-capital-gain/

the effective tax rate on dividends will often be less than your marginal rate as well for Aussie stocks. if you plan to invest in Aussie stocks and you weren't taking too much notice of the hullabaloo about it during the last election, one of the most important concepts you'll need to become very familiar with is how the dividend imputation system works.


----------



## rnr (21 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> For both. Am no expert though and I will be handing my mess over to an accountant soon so that the ATO can't bend me over a barrel from my blissful ignorance.
> 
> Generally, any profit overall from trading gives a capital gain, which may/will be taxed. (Capital gains tax CGT)
> I just thought of if one was to buy a stock, which turned into a multibagger profit beast, can that stock holding be transferred to a SMSF and avoid any possible CGT from the gain?
> Am full of questions myself!




Hi @frugal.rock,

Just a couple of comments that come to mind regarding your post.

Do not treat this response, under any circumstances, as advice but more like some points to ponder.

1. The act of trading would imply that in buying an item you do so with the intention of selling said item at a profit and hence that would be a trading profit.
2. Buying shares for the purpose (say) of providing a dividend stream over future years (i.e. not with intention of selling the shares to provide an income) then it would not be unreasonable to conclude that any profit made from the disposal of a share holding, resulting in a capital gain or loss would be subject to tax law governing CGT events.

It is worth remembering that our tax system in Australia is based on self assessment.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Muckman (28 July 2020)

Hey all just found this site thought I’d ask a few things that I had on my mind. 

Looking at investing into Rolls-Royce. Should I use plus 500 or something else?


----------



## TraderJimmy (4 August 2020)

Hi everyone, been lurking here for a few weeks - reading the phenomenal amount of material. I have not traded shares directly before, but have always been drawn to it.

My plan is to research and learn, specifically systematic trading approaches. I have a background in software development and like the methodolical approach, so I think it will work well for me, but we'll see.

I'd like to then papertrade one or two methods that appeal to my personality and stage in life / risk appetite. Following that, I will trade the system that has ticked as many boxes as possible.

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (4 August 2020)

Welcome @Muckman and @TraderJimmy!

I'm glad you have both found our community and are finding it useful so far. There is a wealth of information and knowledge contained in the thousands threads here at ASF and I am sure you will enjoy exploring it.

If you have any questions about how things work here, please don't hesitate to ask. And don't be afraid to jump right into any discussions that you are following or are interested in. Everyone here is encouraged to participate and ask questions or share their views with others.


----------



## Skate (4 August 2020)

TraderJimmy said:


> Hi everyone, been lurking here for a few weeks - reading the phenomenal amount of material. I have not traded shares directly before, but have always been drawn to it. My plan is to research and learn, specifically systematic trading approaches. I have a background in software development and like the methodolical approach, so I think it will work well for me, but we'll see. I'd like to then papertrade one or two methods that appeal to my personality and stage in life / risk appetite. Following that, I will trade the system that has ticked as many boxes as possible. Cheers




@TraderJimmy welcome to the forum.

*The "Dump it here" thread*
After reading your introductory post I'm convinced the "Dump it here" thread could be what you are looking for. 

*Research & learn*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/

*Systematic trading*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1012854/

*Paper trading*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1086074/

*Free eBook - *Trading Fundamentals - Skate's Beginners Version eBook
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/

Skate.


----------



## TraderJimmy (5 August 2020)

Thansk @Skate I've definitely spent a fair bit of time in Dump it Here...but hadn't found all those links yet.


----------



## tinhat (18 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> For both. Am no expert though and I will be handing my mess over to an accountant soon so that the ATO can't bend me over a barrel from my blissful ignorance.
> 
> Generally, any profit overall from trading gives a capital gain, which may/will be taxed. (Capital gains tax CGT)
> I just thought of if one was to buy a stock, which turned into a multibagger profit beast, can that stock holding be transferred to a SMSF and avoid any possible CGT from the gain?
> Am full of questions myself!



You are not allowed to make contributions into a SMSF through an off-market share transfer anymore. You could do it once upon a time but I guess it was open to rorting.


----------



## itlllastlonger (17 September 2020)

Hey guys,

First post here, 30 years old, always been curious about trading stocks. I jumped in like a lot of others during the March ‘sale’ when I found myself with a lot of free time.

Now I’ve come here hoping to refocus and ground myself a little. The past six months have been a bit of a blur, I made some good plays and some bad ones but overall I probably rushed into a lot of exposure. I think a bit of discipline could help me out a lot.

Looking forward to looking around here, I’m also thinking of writing down some of my experiences and asking for some help. Is the best place to go the ‘Dump it Here’ thread?

Thanks all.


----------



## Skate (17 September 2020)

itlllastlonger said:


> Hey guys, First post here, 30 years old, always been curious about trading stocks. I jumped in like a lot of others during the March ‘sale’ when I found myself with a lot of free time. Now I’ve come here hoping to refocus and ground myself a little. The past six months have been a bit of a blur, I made some good plays and some bad ones but overall I probably rushed into a lot of exposure. I think a bit of discipline could help me out a lot. Looking forward to looking around here, I’m also thinking of writing down some of my experiences and asking for some help. *Is the best place to go the ‘Dump it Here’ thread? *Thanks all.




@itlllastlonger welcome to the forum.

*The "Dump it here" thread*
After reading your introductory post I'm convinced the "Dump it here" thread is the best thread to start with. I've covered most topics that new members should find of interest. The "Dump it here thread" is an educational thread steering you in the direction of being a profitable trader. All my posts have been written in such a way to encourage you to read another.

*Help is at hand*
New members join our community looking to learn how to trade or invest successfully. I know there are many members who are willing to help you with this. Make the search feature your friend, use it to get answers quickly.

*Listen to everyone & read only the post that interest you*
From my experience, it pays to listen to everyone & then you decide if it’s relevant or helpful to you. You get to decide what to keep & what to discard. If you don’t listen to the advice you'll forgo the right to learn. Education is the key when it comes to trading. As the saying goes, if what you learn leads to knowledge, you become a fool - but if what you learn leads to action, you can become wealthy. In the meantime check out my educational thread. Overconfidence, lack of attention to details & excessive trust in the judgments of others can bring you undone quick smart in this game. 

*The “Dump it here” thread*
If you read a few of my posts I’m sure you’ll want to keep reading a few more
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/

*Enjoy looking around*
If a thread interests you, read it slowly, don't fall into the trap of "speed reading" as it doesn't give you time to fully understand the post let alone the time to memorise all the important stuff. Also, don't rush the learning process, your financial future may depend on it.

*My free eBook*
My free beginner's eBook in the ePub format "Trading Fundamentals - Skate's Beginners Version eBook" is the first book you should to read. I've condensed what I found value in my trading journey & can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/

Skate.


----------



## Gal1leo (19 September 2020)

Hi guys,

Great to be on this forum. There are more resources and help for trading then I could have ever dreamed.
I've been on the very steep learning curve for a few months now and it's still pretty steep!

Did a bit of trading in my younger years which didn't end too catastrophically. This time I'm doing things properly by taking the time to educate myself as much as time allows for the next couple years and foreseeable future.

Thanks heaps to the contributors for giving so much time and information to those of us keen to learn.
Sir Os newbie thread might be a few years old now but has heaps of great lessons for newbies.

@tech/a your advice and countless posting of charts has been an amazing resource for a technical analysis focused trader like myself.

@Skate your "dump it here" thread has been an amazing read, and I'm working towards in the near future, emulating the rigid trading systems you have been posting, with the help of amibroker. Your ebook is a good read for new traders as well 👍

@ducati916 the endless charts, stats and commentary about the US markets and otherwise have been an invaluable help in getting a grasp of a very complex system.

I'd love to buy a beer for any of you guys on here contributing so much valuable information  🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺

My goal is to one day contribute to the ASF community myself, help some newbies and pay it forward!


----------



## lambchop146 (22 September 2020)

Hey everyone....Just joined started studying day trading for two months ,still learning looking at charts ,stocks all information out there so please be patient if i ask a very dumb question and just want to say thanks for having me ... cheers


----------



## DellRosa (28 September 2020)

Hello All,

Greetings!

I have joined this very informative forum to learn from your adventures and investing journey. I am 36 year old and have been investing in property since 2011. I have done really well out of AUS and USA market and crossed over 7 figures in profit. Happy to share my knowledge to fellow forum members.

However, I have very minimal knowledge in share market. I have made decent money in trading shares with someone’s advice in past. It was very vanilla investing. I bought bhp, RHs, Telstra, APT, etc and sold them when they hit 10% above purchase price .

I am happy to start with $100k as seed money in stock market.

$50k In Aussie/ US long term investing (circa5% yield and 8% growth annually)
$50k In day trading with a view of making $1000 a month and grow from there on.

i have IG account and thinking to join IB.

any advice/ pointers would be a help.

Thanks.


----------



## tinhat (9 November 2020)

DellRosa said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> ...



Welcome DellRosa

We live in interesting times. Only a few years ago you could do OK sitting back and enjoying your fully franked bank dividends, especially if you could claim franking credits (retiree) for an effective post tax yield of over 10%. That was all thank to the never ending ponzi scheme of importing people to sustain an unsustainable never ending property boom. Telstra became a dividend paying cash cow because of the absurdity of NBN being made to purchase their valueless last hop copper funded by the tax payers by idiots voted into government by idiots.

As far as I am concerned, money is there to be made by actively investing in companies that are doing something worth backing and that represent good prospects of making money. Which companies they may be depends on your risk profile and interests. By active investing I mean managing your risk, adjusting your exposure, cutting your losers early but holding onto the winners after prudently taking some profits along the way (keeping something in the bank for the cyclical opportunities that arise from time to time and for the new exciting stock you want to take a punt on).

I think to be an active investor you need to have some interest in the company you are investing in. This might be because you have picked certain themes as an investment thesis ort it might be because of your own domain knowledge and experience of certain industriess.  For me my current themes are Gold [SAR, NST, TBR, DEV, MOH, HMX, MKG] Copper [HCH, OZL, CYM], Nickel (electric vehicles theme) [MCR, WSA, SGQ, ARL, PM1, GAL], Additive Manufacturing (3D metal printing) [3DA, AL3], Biotech [PNV, EMV, MEP, LGP, VTI, AT1 (currently not held)], Oncology Drug Discovery [KZA, REE], Other drug discovery biotechs [ANP, PTX, ACW], Other sustainable energy transition technologies (especially around electric vehicle battery technology ) [NVX, REE, IXR], including electric motorbike maker VMT, and other infotechs like BID, XRO.

As you might guess from looking through the holdings I list above (which are most but not all of my holdings) I am focussing at the moment on trying to identify early opportunities. I'm not the only one; small/micro caps are in season; finance is cheap; investors are being forced into taking on more risk in seeking returns.

Some people invest by the charts. I prefer to find businesses the I think represent genuine opportunity; that is, ones that seem to me to have prospects of succeeding. I then look at the chart to look for signs of market sentiment; whether the market knows something I don't know; or if I have conviction, to time entry, profit taking or topping-up opportunities.

When looking at businesses I like to look research the MD/CEO and the chairperson. What is their bio? What other directorships have they held and currently hold. I like to look at their remuneration (are they lifestyle managers/directors or are they on the same journey as the shareholders in terms of risk/reward). Whether they have skin in the game. How generous their incentive scheme is. Especially in the case of junior mining explorers look out for shareholder dilution traps such as convertible notes. In the case of all small and micro caps and start ups research what options (listed and unlisted) are on issue and what their exercise price and expiry date is.

Always read the most recent company announcements, most recent investor presentations and skim over the most recent reports.

And of course, seek information from the many available online sources such as ASF.

Good luck.

PS: I think day trading is very high risk and not worth it when you can more than double your money over the course of a year on some of your better stock picks if you have more patience.


----------



## Skate (10 November 2020)

tinhat said:


> Some people invest by the charts. I prefer to find businesses the I think represent genuine opportunity; that is, ones that seem to me to have prospects of succeeding. I then look at the chart to look for signs of market sentiment; whether the market knows something I don't know; or if I have conviction, to time entry, profit taking or topping-up opportunities.




@tinhat a well-detailed response & a great read.

Skate.


----------



## mik.e (2 December 2020)

Hi All,
Only very recently have been educating myself on share trading - have always wanted to invest, but never have! After many years of being an accountant, no less!
I've never been a 'risk taker', but looking to do some light trading as a hobby and bit of fun.

IG seems to be a good online broker tool to use - happy to hear other opinions on how to trade, but I don't think I will delve into paying a broker or management funds. This is probably my next step before I start researching and analysing companies as potential investments.

Cheers!


----------



## explod (2 December 2020)

mik.e said:


> Hi All,
> Only very recently have been educating myself on share trading - have always wanted to invest, but never have! After many years of being an accountant, no less!
> I've never been a 'risk taker', but looking to do some light trading as a hobby and bit of fun.
> 
> ...



Welcome mik.e, A lot of experienced traders on this site, "Tech.a" is excellent on trading chart analysis as just one of many.  I watch charts but prefer to trade or invest on fundamentals myself. The breadth of experience here could be a bit overwhelming to define for a start but take a month or two and you will be fine.


----------



## Skate (2 December 2020)

mik.e said:


> Hi All,
> Only very recently have been educating myself on share trading - have always wanted to invest, but never have! After many years of being an accountant, no less!
> I've never been a 'risk taker', but looking to do some light trading as a hobby and bit of fun.
> 
> ...




@mik.e welcome to the forum.


Gal1leo said:


> @Skate your "dump it here" thread has been an amazing read, and I'm working towards in the near future, emulating the rigid trading systems you have been posting, with the help of amibroker. Your ebook is a good read for new traders as well 👍



*The "Dump it here" thread*
After reading your introductory post I'm convinced the "Dump it here" thread is the best thread to start with. I've covered most topics that new members should find of interest. The "Dump it here thread" is an educational thread steering you in the direction of being a profitable trader. All my posts have been written in such a way to encourage you to read another post.

*Help is at hand*
New members join our community looking to learn how to trade or invest successfully. I know there are many members who are willing to help you with this. Make the search feature your friend, use it to get answers quickly.

*Listen to everyone & read only the post that interest you*
From my experience, it pays to listen to everyone & then you decide if it’s relevant or helpful to you. You get to decide what to keep & what to discard. If you don’t listen to the advice you'll forgo the right to learn. Education is the key when it comes to trading. As the saying goes, if what you learn leads to knowledge, you become a fool - but if what you learn leads to action, you can become wealthy. In the meantime check out my educational thread. Overconfidence, lack of attention to details & excessive trust in the judgments of others can bring you undone quick smart in this game.

*The “Dump it here” thread*
If you read a few of my posts I’m sure you’ll want to keep reading a few more
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/

*Enjoy looking around*
If a thread interests you, read it slowly, don't fall into the trap of "speed reading" as it doesn't give you time to fully understand the post let alone the time to memorise all the important stuff. Also, don't rush the learning process, your financial future may depend on it.

*Free eBook - *Trading Fundamentals - Skate's Beginners Version eBook
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/

Enjoy looking around.

Skate.


----------



## pythagoras (2 December 2020)

Hi Folks,

I've been 'thinking' about investing for several years now, however, have not quite taken the leap yet, for numerous reasons.
Instead of investing in stock market, i have squirreled money into a savings account; and, as an earner of around $38k per year, I'm happy with my savings.

However, since my son has been born, and my health is not as it once was (i am 36), i would like to work towards a legacy that can be passed on.

After reading literature on investing, i would say my mind set is one of long-term (not a get rich quick), and letting stocks smoulder and re-investing back into the business. 

The following concerns i have, and hope that some of you folk may kindly answer:

- What to look for in a contract with a broker (online) when your monthly minimum investment budget is 200.00-300.00AUD after initial 5-10k investment;

- how easy is it to migrate to a different broker (is there exit fees, transfer fees, etc) and can migrating cost you a loss. 
I don't wish to sell shares just to migrate to a new broker;

- what tools are folks using for reporting purposes, so that can be packaged up to be lodged;

- what research tools do folks use when obtaining insights into established and emerging businesses;

- what, if any, fees (subscription, licensing etc) be claimed as deductions when carrying out the work of investing;

Thank you and i appreciate your time.

Kind regards,


----------



## dyna (2 December 2020)

If investing a substantial amount,consider  the benefit of the 50% discount on your capital gains tax liability.Of course you'd need the patience to hold the stock for at least a year,to claim it.Trading is not so easy as it appears,although a few,do put a lot of  time and effort into it and do spectacularly well for themselves.Investing for the longer term ,on the other hand,is whole lot easier and just about anyone with a modicum of education,can learn and over time,make a good living and create wealth out of the sharemarket.


----------



## Skate (2 December 2020)

pythagoras said:


> I've been 'thinking' about investing for several years now, however, have not quite taken the leap yet, for numerous reasons. Instead of investing in stock market, i have squirreled money into a savings account; and, as an earner of around $38k per year, I'm happy with my savings. However, since my son has been born, and my health is not as it once was (i am 36), i would like to work towards a legacy that can be passed on.
> 
> *After reading literature on investing, i would say my mind set is one of long-term (not a get rich quick), and letting stocks smoulder and re-investing back into the business.*




@pythagoras welcome to our community, you have come to the right place.

*Well done*
After reading your post it seems you have done everything right to secure your future, so well done so far. When we start out we tend to be nervous with a bit of apprehension thrown in. Being a low-risk taker "Licenced Investment Companies" (LIC's) maybe your starting point to get your "foot in the door" when it comes to trading. LIC's trade like shares.

*LIC's*
LIC's compared to "actively trading" forgo outstanding returns because of the way they are structured "but" it's a safe (as can be) passive way of investing, they are dividend investors for a better word. "Licenced Investment Companies" (LIC's) are long term holders of the big low volatility companies (they play it safe). Low volatility shares normally go hand in glove with low returns. Investing your initial funds in licenced investment companies (LIC's) has the ability to give you a greater sense of stability, security & peace of mind. Also knowing your funds are professionally managed, it's a perfect vehicle that would get you started in the markets. As I previously said - "LIC'a trade just like any other share". Establish a CommSec "CDIA Account" & you are ready to go. Add more shares as funds become available.

*Do some research*
Argo (ASX: ARG) https://www.argoinvestments.com.au/ and Australian Foundation Investment Company (ASX: AFI) https://www.afi.com.au/ are two funds that have been constant dividend performers & prices at the moment indicates capital growth could be on the cards as well.

*Set & Forget Investing*
This investment strategy, investing for dividends, is a simple ‘set-and-forget’ style of investing, it’s easy and stress-free, over time there is a double whammy, dividends and capital gains. The "dividends can be reinvested" through their dividend reinvestment plan (DRP) or you can have the dividends paid into your bank account for living expenses, it’s up to you to decide how the dividends are dispersed.

*Investing can be scary*
No investment strategy is safe, but this style of investing is on the safer side, on the lower scale of risk. LIC’s are safer than most other investment vehicles because they have pooled funds that are professionally managed and they aren’t affected by member withdrawals as they are ‘closed funds’.

*Help is only one post away*
The Aussie Stock Forum is chock full of members who are only willing to help if you have any questions.

*Read my 'Dump it here' thread*
In the meantime check out my educational thread. Education is key when investing. The 'Dump it here' thread starts here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/
Investing is what you have asked about but if you want to know what's trading is all about it can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1040134/

*Just for you - a free eBook *(to get you started)
Trading Fundamentals - Skate's Beginners Version eBook
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/

All the best...

Skate.


----------



## bdvwork (15 December 2020)

Good day! I'm very happy to find this resourse. Hope it will be useful in learning


----------



## Skate (15 December 2020)

bdvwork said:


> Good day! I'm very happy to find this resourse. Hope it will be useful in learning




@bdvwork welcome to the Aussie Stock Forum. I'm positive you will find the information that you are seeking as this forum is chock full of knowledge members who are willing to help if you have any questions. In the meantime check out my educational thread & read a few posts. 

*Education is vital when investing or trading*
The 'Dump it here' thread starts here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/

*Just for you - a free eBook *(to get you started)
Trading Fundamentals - Skate's Beginners Version eBook
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/ 

Enjoy looking around..

Skate.


----------



## tigo13 (3 January 2021)

G'day, long time lurker of the forum, and I've only recently managed to get things sorted to start trading full-time. Excited to join the community to learn and share.

Kudos to everyone 

cheers,


----------



## Joe Blow (3 January 2021)

tigo13 said:


> G'day, long time lurker of the forum, and I've only recently managed to get things sorted to start trading full-time. Excited to join the community to learn and share.




Welcome to the community @tigo13. If you need any help finding your way around, just post in the ASF 'How do I do it?' thread with your question and either me or someone else will answer you over there.

The key to exploring the vast amount of content here at ASF is to use the site search. If you are searching for keywords that you might expect to find in a thread title, such as "technical analysis" or "gold price", then be sure to check the box that says "Search titles only" and the search results will only return threads where those keywords are contained in the thread title.

Other than that, it is advisable to review your account preferences to ensure that you have everything set up the way you want it. You will see various other options and settings on the left of the account page that you can customise.

I hope you enjoy the forums!


----------



## Skate (4 January 2021)

tigo13 said:


> G'day, long time lurker of the forum, and I've only recently managed to get things sorted to start trading full-time. Excited to join the community to learn and share.
> 
> Kudos to everyone
> 
> cheers,




@tigo13 welcome in joining our community ("formally").  Getting things sorted to start trading full-time is a big personal commitment. No matter what stage we are at in our trading journey we all have something to share.

*Help is only one post away*
The Aussie Stock Forum is chock full of members who are only willing to help if you have any questions.  As Joe suggested, make the search feature your friend, use it to get answers quickly.

All the best.

Skate.


----------



## dpong (7 January 2021)

Greetings from the USA!

I found this forum when searching for info about Nick Radge's Weekend Trend Trader system.  I have been looking through the WTT thread and also Dump it here thread.   I have been running the WTT strategy since the beginning of 2020 and it gave me a return of 24.04% last year.

I was interested in AmiBroker and skate's tutorials on coding a strategy encouraged me to buy it this past Saturday.  By Tuesday I had coded what I believe is very much like the WTT strategy as I read it from his book.  [I made liberal use of skate's template, which was very educational.]  I look forward to interacting with you smart guys.

I had been running my WTT strategy against the SPX400, SPX600 and the NASDAQ100.  From backtesting in this universe I noticed that the returns were OK, but not really great.  So I went back to the WTT book and saw that for Nick's published backtest he used the Russell 3000 and only stocks between $1 and $20.  I ran the test.  Boy what a difference!  It gets very good returns in that space.

I look forward to learning more from this community and I hope to share my WTT strategy in the near future.  I was new to AmiBroker but have been a programmer for 40+ years, let's just say.

Greetings, and many happy returns!
dpong

PS. I used to be gpond, but I changed.


----------



## Handles (16 January 2021)

Hi All, 

Only just stumbled on to ASF today. I have previously been learning some technical analysis methods but have found the discretionary decisions that need to be made don't fit well with my personality. That led me down the path to seek more mechanical methods that provide clear signals. 

Being incredibly green im looking forward to learning more about the developing and coding trading systems. It seems like the "dump it here" thread is probably the best place to start?

Hopefully at some stage I can start giving something back to the community 

Handles


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 January 2021)

Handles said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Only just stumbled on to ASF today.



You should land on your feet


Handles said:


> Hopefully at some stage I can start giving something back to the community



...


----------



## Guime (19 January 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> I have decided we need a thread where those new to ASF or to the stock market can introduce themselves to the rest of the community. This way, we can avoid having 1,000 threads where people introduce themselves.
> 
> I have decided that this thread will be it!
> 
> So please, if you haven't already, feel free to introduce yourself!



Guime is my handle. I have been using AmiBroker, on and off, for several years. I have learnt a lot of syntax, logic and coding in general, but I an stuck on the latest idea where I want a specific trailing stop loss. Where/how can I attach my question and sample? Thank you. I just found this window, so I hope that it works.


----------



## Skate (19 January 2021)

Guime said:


> Guime is my handle. I have been using AmiBroker, on and off, for several years. I have learnt a lot of syntax, logic and coding in general, but I an stuck on the latest idea where I want a specific trailing stop loss. Where/how can I attach my question and sample? Thank you. I just found this window, so I hope that it works.




@Guime, welcome to the Aussie Stock Forum. I'm positive you will find the information that you are seeking if you use the search feature & search for [Trailing Stop] by member @Trav. I'm sure it will point you in the correct direction. I have attached a few hyperlinks to get you started. T%his forum is chock full of knowledge members who are willing to help. Make the search feature your best friend

*Hyperlinks to read*





						AmiBroker Tips and Tricks
					

@CNHTractor you can try this code, @Trav. code slightly modified for Norgate (NDU)  @Skate, thanks for that code. Yes it gets me closer to @trav but there is a difference in that @trav exploration is at a sector level, eg $XSJ, $XMJ, etc whilst your code is at the Index level $XJO.  When I run...




					www.aussiestockforums.com
				








						Weekly Portfolio - ASX
					

@Warr87 it would be wise to read about (State verses Pulse signals)  System One Check system 1 (EMA Cross) buy criteria  -  Is your Buy criteria (State or Impulse) ?  Quick comment "Cross" is an Pulse signal, and ">" is a State signal.  If you use State signals Using a State signal ">" function...




					www.aussiestockforums.com
				








						AmiBroker Tips and Tricks
					

Sharing a couple of things that I learnt today and should be part of your backup, as I have learnt the hard way ( as usual )  - When creating your own snippets of code Amibroker creates a new file C:\Program Files\AmiBroker\UserSnippets.xml  - When creating notes for each stock Amibroker stores...




					www.aussiestockforums.com
				








						Amibroker coding
					

hi, i recently purchased amibroker.  the coding that you need will take a long time to learn. i have tried to use some from the  afl library and they dont seem to be much good written a couple of basic ones where im using ma crossovers and in back testing im getting some decent results.  using...




					www.aussiestockforums.com
				








						Amibroker FAQ
					

This thread is for fellow Amibroker users to help each other out. If there is a very specific project you are carrying out which is likely to deviate from a general faq type thread then you are welcome to start a new thread.  There was some discussion of how to use Amibroker in one of the...




					www.aussiestockforums.com
				




*The “Dump it here” thread*
Also if you have the time to read a few of my posts I’m sure you’ll want to keep reading a few more
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/

*Live Trading results*
The "Dump it here thread" post some lively trading ideas & I regularly post some ongoing live trading results. (posted at the end of the week - Friday's after 5pm)

*Enjoy looking around*
If a thread interests you, read it slowly, don't fall into the trap of "speed reading" as it doesn't give you time to fully understand the post let alone the time to memorise all the important stuff. Also, don't rush the learning process of coding a Stop Loss, your financial future may depend on it.

*Free eBook - *Trading Fundamentals - Skate's Beginners Version eBook
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/

Enjoy looking around. 

Skate.


----------



## Ando81 (26 January 2021)

Hi all, I’m Justin from Central Victoria. I haven’t been investing in shares for long. I picked up some cheap shares in March 2020 during the pandemic slump. So far I’ve invested in Qantas, Webjet, Pilbara Minerals & Jervois Mining. I’ve only invested a small amount in each so am not a big invester by any means. I’m just happy to hear anyone’s suggestions regarding shares and how they can grow over long term investment.


----------



## Skate (26 January 2021)

Ando81 said:


> Hi all, I’m Justin from Central Victoria. I haven’t been investing in shares for long. I picked up some cheap shares in March 2020 during the pandemic slump. So far I’ve invested in Qantas, Webjet, Pilbara Minerals & Jervois Mining. I’ve only invested a small amount in each so am not a big invester by any means. I’m just happy to hear anyone’s suggestions regarding shares and how they can grow over long term investment.




Hi Justin

*Welcome to the 'ASF' community *
New members join our community looking to learn how to trade successfully. I know there are many members who are willing to help you with this & from my experience it pays to listen to everyone & then you decide if it’s relevant or helpful. If you don’t listen to the advice you'll forgo the right to learn.

*Education is the key when it comes to trading *
How to control your emotions is another. If a thread interests you, read it slowly, don't fall into the trap of "speed reading" as it doesn't give you time to fully understand the important stuff. Also, don't rush the learning process, your financial future may depend on it. Our community have some of the smartest traders around that are willing to help you.

*I usually encourage new members to read the "Dump it here" thread*
Also, I try to encourage new members to grab a copy of my free eBook but in your case, I'm not going to do that. All I want you to do is study the graphic below.




*The “Dump it here” thread*
If you are tempted to read a few of my posts I’m sure you’ll want to keep reading a few more.

*The "Dump it here" thread starts here*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1005967/ just make sure you read at least five posts to give a sample of what follows.

*My free eBook*
Even you might decide to grab a copy of my free eBook, who knows. The eBook is in the ePub format if you were wondering.

*"Trading Fundamentals - Skate's Beginners Version eBook" *
I've condensed what I found of value in my trading journey so far. The eBook can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/

*Enjoy looking around *
Also, make the search feature your best friend as "if you can think of a question", I'm sure it has already been answered.

Skate.


----------



## PutMeInStocks (30 January 2021)

Hello everybody. I'm PutMeInStocks and I am a stock noob. 

Long live GameSpot !


----------



## vluu75 (30 January 2021)

Hi,

I'm vluu75, new to the forum and looking to start trading in cryptocurrencies. Is there a course or someone worthwhile following anyone can recommend?

All your help is appreciated.


----------



## Warr87 (30 January 2021)

there are a few places like Udemy that have courses on trading crypto. Also depends if you want to trade it with fundamentals or technical. are you trading futures contracts? CFDs? all pairs? just BTC?


----------



## vluu75 (30 January 2021)

Warr87 said:


> there are a few places like Udemy that have courses on trading crypto. Also depends if you want to trade it with fundamentals or technical. are you trading futures contracts? CFDs? all pairs? just BTC?



Hi,

thanks for your reply.

yes bought a crypto course from Udemy.

just btc alt coins atm cause i like the fact it is 24/7.
Trading us markets to hard due to the timezone difference.


----------



## Melimental (2 February 2021)

Skate said:


> @Guime, welcome to the Aussie Stock Forum. I'm positive you will find the information that you are seeking if you use the search feature & search for [Trailing Stop] by member @Trav. I'm sure it will point you in the correct direction. I have attached a few hyperlinks to get you started. T%his forum is chock full of knowledge members who are willing to help. Make the search feature your best friend
> 
> *Hyperlinks to read*
> 
> ...




Thanks very much for this guide Skate, exactly what I’ve been looking for to get a handle on investing.


----------



## latchdragon (6 February 2021)

Hi, I'm Lach
2020 August was my first time ever at 45 to buy shares.
so far I am -6% and with trading fees probably less. That's with with the 20% of savings I have invested.

I have another 80% of savings  I invested with a managed fund and that has done very well at 20% return.
I teach in China.


----------



## Skate (6 February 2021)

latchdragon said:


> Hi, I'm Lach
> 2020 August was my first time ever at 45 to buy shares.
> so far I am -6% and with trading fees probably less. That's with with the 20% of savings I have invested.
> 
> ...




Hi Lach, welcome to our community.

*There is never a good time to start trading*
Luck & timing plays a significant role in the performance of any portfolio & as they say "there is never a good time to start trading". Traders need to be aware of the significance "luck & timing" will have when trading a new strategy. The starting date can have a big bearing on the performance of a strategy in the short term but hopefully, things will settle over the longer term.

*Mate, it takes time*
All trading strategies take time to develop as the markets especially in turmoil around the time you decided to take the plunge. Be patient with the performance of your trading endeavour & let's hope for the best. In the meantime, check out the "Dump it here" thread where only today I posted information that may be beneficial for you to read.






						Dump it Here
					

Skate.




					www.aussiestockforums.com
				




*Losing is always upsetting*
Losing 70% of my profits this year was upsetting, to say the least so I understand where you are coming from. Dropping 19.76% of my equity whilst knowing the markets had dropped roughly 30% didn't help. Even when you have your emotions under control it still has a corrosive effect to some degree.

*Example of my equity curve for the period you mentioned*
In this game, you need "Patience & Persistence". Also, education plays a big part as well. The "Dump it here" thread is a thread that aims to educate. Early 2020 wasn't pretty & around August my trading also took a dip (just when you dipped your toes in)

*


Enjoy looking around*
If a thread interests you, read it slowly, don't fall into the trap of "speed reading" as it doesn't give you time to fully understand the post let alone the time to memorise all the important stuff - just don't rush the learning process your financial future may depend on it.

*Free eBook - *Trading Fundamentals - Skate's Beginners Version eBook
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/

Enjoy your stay

Skate.


----------



## DFENS (23 March 2021)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Ben and I am new to these parts. Been trying to learn about swing trading and day trading on my own through reading book, internet and demo account. I have some Aussie high dividend shares via the commsec pocket app but have been trying to trade with other shares via platforms such as ig. 

Great to find this forum.

Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow (23 March 2021)

DFENS said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Ben and I am new to these parts. Been trying to learn about swing trading and day trading on my own through reading book, internet and demo account. I have some Aussie high dividend shares via the commsec pocket app but have been trying to trade with other shares via platforms such as ig.
> 
> ...




Hi Ben, welcome to ASF! There's plenty of content in the archives about swing trading and day trading, so I recommend doing searches to track down content you are interested in. If you can't find content on a particular topic then feel free to start a new thread in the appropriate forum.

Otherwise, don't be afraid to just jump in and start posting in any threads that interest you. Debate and discussion are the name of the game here and we encourage all members to participate in any threads that interest them.

If you have any questions about how things work around here, please don't be afraid to ask. I am always happy to assist in whatever way I can.


----------



## pozindustrial (26 March 2021)

I am 70, live in Melbourne, been in business most of my working life, not done spectacularly - too innovative, but own my home in a well-heeled suburb, have a bunch of grown-up children and grandkids, still working, regularly putting aside investing capital, been fiddling with my super fund categories and preparing for continued investing in the hope that I will be making a comfortable, passive income in ten years. Excellent health so I hope to be cognitive and active at 100! That means money to last 30 years.

Have read some great information about general stock market investing since the crash in 1987 and have a realistic view, but no knowledge on active trading. Joined this forum in March 2020, got confused with jargon etc. started to invest six mths later, it took time to set up accounts, understand something about the markets, develop a strategy, investing budget and much more. A couple of weeks ago I found some threads here that have helped tremendously. There are many more which will take time to explore. This forum is more than I had hoped for.


----------



## Skate (26 March 2021)

@pozindustrial welcome to our community. Being of similar age I've found it's never too late to learn. I know there are many members who are willing to help but from my experience, it pays to read the threads that interest you & then you decide if it’s relevant or helpful.

*How long are you going to live?*
I'm glad you included this in your posts as it's an important consideration when it comes to wealth building or wealth preservation. So, how would you invest if you knew you could live another 30 years after retiring? - Once you retire at 65 all the current advice is to invest conservatively but if you’re planning on living for another 30 years - investing conservatively may not be the best advice.

*Money dictates the quality of our life *
It’s a shame more people don’t take a greater interest in trading or investing because both are a lot less complex than most people think. Investing or trading in the stock market has some risk, as do all asset classes that offer good long-term returns, however, risks can be minimised & returns can be magnified with the right strategy. Financial independence is really about creating an extraordinary quality of life that can have a significant effect on everything from our health to our relationships.

Great post-by-the-way.

Skate.


----------



## pozindustrial (26 March 2021)

Thanks Skate, I want strong growth, I want high returns, I do not need income for maybe 10 years and I don't want any risk at my age.

That is what I am looking for, but of course completely unreasonable so if I get 30-50% of that I would be very happy. 

Yes, I think it is a big mistake to retire and invest conservatively, I don't want that.... and I do want that (maybe ETFs later). Only time will tell how I go, but my risk tolerance is not very high, so I will be quite careful looking for the best returns. Can't wait.


----------



## finicky (26 March 2021)

@pozindustrial 
If you haven't done so, I'd recommend getting familiar with basic charting software. Even if you are not convinced with so called 'technical analysis' (reading the chart of a company's share price) it helps to make decisions and take action, whether it be right or wrong. Most online brokers provide free charting but for someone beginning I think https://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/  is pretty good - I still use it after 20 years.
Use prefix AU: for ASX stocks, e.g BHP Ltd is AU:BHP, codes not case sensitive. Use the 'advanced chart' option and play around with chart size, durations, indicators to get familiar. You might already be up with this.


----------



## pozindustrial (26 March 2021)

I appreciate your suggestion finicky. I get charts from my discount broker, but I will look at bigcharts too. I think I will invest in some software after I cover more of the basics in various tutorials at the Beginners Lounge area and am able to know more about the various software available. Thanks.


----------



## goushter (16 April 2021)

Hello, my name is Ivan and I am new here. I have traded Forex but I now consider turning to stocks. Are they little riskier than Forex? How do you trade them - long term or on daily basis?


----------



## daily_juice (17 May 2021)

G'day, daily_juice here, I am a stock newb and have been trading on the ASX for the past 8 months, I am currently holding positions in PLS, NIC and OSH. Looking to learn from everyone here, I am also keen to look into trading the US Markets soon, any help/suggestions regarding brokerage platforms that are usable from Australia would be much appreciated. Happy Trading and lets get some green days.


----------



## Gunnerguy (17 May 2021)

daily_juice said:


> G'day, daily_juice here, I am a stock newb and have been trading on the ASX for the past 8 months, I am currently holding positions in PLS, NIC and OSH. Looking to learn from everyone here, I am also keen to look into trading the US Markets soon, any help/suggestions regarding brokerage platforms that are usable from Australia would be much appreciated. Happy Trading and lets get some green days.



Welcome to ASF @daily_juice 

Gunnerguy


----------



## Joe Blow (17 May 2021)

daily_juice said:


> G'day, daily_juice here, I am a stock newb and have been trading on the ASX for the past 8 months, I am currently holding positions in PLS, NIC and OSH. Looking to learn from everyone here, I am also keen to look into trading the US Markets soon, any help/suggestions regarding brokerage platforms that are usable from Australia would be much appreciated. Happy Trading and lets get some green days.




Welcome @daily_juice! If you're new to financial markets and are interested in learning more you're definitely in the right place. ASF is a seventeen year old Australian stock market community that contains a wealth of knowledge, both old and new. There are many great discussions buried in the archives, so I recommend that you familiarise yourself with the site search feature and use it frequently. You'll find that many of the questions you probably have are likely to have been answered already in a previous discussion.

Regarding platforms for trading US markets, most people here recommend Interactive Brokers. However, some may have  different view and they are welcome to chime in with any recommendations they may have.

If you have any questions about how things work around here, please don't hesitate to ask. I hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## daily_juice (17 May 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome @daily_juice! If you're new to financial markets and are interested in learning more you're definitely in the right place. ASF is a seventeen year old Australian stock market community that contains a wealth of knowledge, both old and new. There are many great discussions buried in the archives, so I recommend that you familiarise yourself with the site search feature and use it frequently. You'll find that many of the questions you probably have are likely to have been answered already in a previous discussion.
> 
> Regarding platforms for trading US markets, most people here recommend Interactive Brokers. However, some may have  different view and they are welcome to chime in with any recommendations they may have.
> 
> If you have any questions about how things work around here, please don't hesitate to ask. I hope you enjoy the forums.



Wow thanks for the tips and suggestions @Joe Blow, looking forward to delving into this forum head first.


----------



## Lonestarr79 (30 June 2021)

Hi guys, very interesting reading in these forums.  I am looking forward to learning a lot and sharing my knowledge.


----------



## DannyB0000 (24 July 2021)

Hello, my name is Daniel and I just wanted to say hello.  Have been buying shares for a while through Commsec and Australian Super.  Am currently currently a long term investor with NST and have money invested in a Balanced index fund.

Have joined this website to connect with like minded investors, share ideas and knowledge


----------



## divs4ever (24 July 2021)

welcome ,

 there are a couple of Commsec refugees  here in the last week 

 and some very wise people here as well  , but there is room for more 

 cheers


----------



## JohnDe (24 July 2021)

Hi, my name is John. I've been investing in shares on an off starting with CBA, Telstra and Qantas days. Got married and sold them all at a nice profit and started in property. Then about 5 years ago started back into investing in shares and have built up a half decent portfolio. 

Now I want to get involved in Trading, I have two accounts, one for my investing and another that will be used for Trading with my wife who will keep me under control


----------



## Stockbailx (25 July 2021)

JohnDe said:


> Hi, my name is John. I've been investing in shares on an off starting with CBA, Telstra and Qantas days. Got married and sold them all at a nice profit and started in property. Then about 5 years ago started back into investing in shares and have built up a half decent portfolio.
> 
> Now I want to get involved in Trading, I have two accounts, one for my investing and another that will be used for Trading with my wife who will keep me under control



Sounds like an excellent adventure, happy days Trading, (hunting)


----------



## xorrox (17 August 2021)

Hello everyone. I joined few months back but never really logged in or read anything until now. I recently changed my super away from Rest and realised how low it was. I'm 10 years away from retirement so I need to learn investing in general and share trading, to hopefully have a chance to a decent pension.
Lots of learning ahead for me, this forum seems like a good starting point.
Cheers
Jon


----------



## Joe Blow (17 August 2021)

xorrox said:


> Hello everyone. I joined few months back but never really logged in or read anything until now. I recently changed my super away from Rest and realised how low it was. I'm 10 years away from retirement so I need to learn investing in general and share trading, to hopefully have a chance to a decent pension.
> Lots of learning ahead for me, this forum seems like a good starting point.
> Cheers
> Jon




Welcome to ASF Jon. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask. Otherwise, please enjoy the forums. There's plenty of great content for you to explore, so be sure to use the site search to track down threads on topics you are interested in.


----------



## willfairfax89 (27 October 2021)

Hi, my name is William. I am interested in stock trading and the cryptocurrency market, but I do not have enough knowledge in this area. So I came here hoping to get some helpful advice from more experienced people. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## lilly87 (7 November 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> I have decided we need a thread where those new to ASF or to the stock market can introduce themselves to the rest of the community. This way, we can avoid having 1,000 threads where people introduce themselves.
> 
> I have decided that this thread will be it!
> 
> So please, if you haven't already, feel free to introduce yourself!



Hi, everyone! Hi, Joe! What a great idea!  I am glad to be part of the aussiestockforums community since we all can share some tips on trading and overall learn more about the art of trading. I am a beginner part-time trader, interested in equities. I would love to share my insights about different tools I have used and surely learn your way of trading or investing in equities, forex, crypto, etfs, etc.


----------



## Joe Blow (7 November 2021)

lilly87 said:


> Hi, everyone! Hi, Joe! What a great idea!  I am glad to be part of the aussiestockforums community since we all can share some tips on trading and overall learn more about the art of trading. I am a beginner part-time trader, interested in equities. I would love to share my insights about different tools I have used and surely learn your way of trading or investing in equities, forex, crypto, etfs, etc.




Welcome to ASF, Lilly! It's great to have a member from Bulgaria on board. I hope you enjoy the forums. What equities and markets are you interested in?


----------



## lilly87 (14 November 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to ASF, Lilly! It's great to have a member from Bulgaria on board. I hope you enjoy the forums. What equities and markets are you interested in?



I am interested in small and mid-cap ETFs. I am actually looking at stocks on NYSE and Nasdaq, just these two 'cause I am a beginner. How about you? How do you normally trade? What is your style of finding data on stocks, etfs,etc, whatever you are interested in? Do you go either with an 1) conventional approach - using trading platforms such as ninjatrader, tradingview, etoro, etc. or with 2) unconventional approach - using data providers such as intrinio, finnhub, tradefeeds, etc.? As I am a professional Java developer, I prefer using data providers for getting real-time and historical data. 
I am super excited to hear from you again! 
Have a great day!!!!!!


----------



## DazedYOSHI (24 November 2021)

Hello, I am just starting out with the Day Trading. I am looking to start making enough to quit one of my jobs. From there the skies the limit. I have been Listening to the How to Day Trade for a Living audiobook by Andrew Aziz and its sounding like something right up my alley. I haven't started any trading yet I'm looking to spend some time practicing on the demo software. I was wondering however, are there any recommended trading platforms for the PC that's worth looking into? Thank you


----------



## Scorn (1 January 2022)

Hey. 
I was linked to a stock picking comp. I thought i would join, make a guess, and check details over the year. 
Thanks for having me


----------



## Durro (2 January 2022)

G'Day from Brisbane. I've just joined the Forum, with a view to educating myself and making an informed decision on investing. 

I'm about to come into an inheritance, and am exploring various options to place the money into. 

I look forward to meeting new people and learning before I leap. 

Cheers, 

Durro


----------



## Ann (2 January 2022)

Welcome, Durro, very best wishes for your path forward.


----------



## JohnDe (2 January 2022)

Durro said:


> G'Day from Brisbane. I've just joined the Forum, with a view to educating myself and making an informed decision on investing.
> 
> I'm about to come into an inheritance, and am exploring various options to place the money into.
> 
> ...




Welcome Durro. 

Don't waste your inheritance, research the basics.



> If it's so easy, why aren't more people as rich as Buffett?












						The 10 basic rules that made Warren Buffett $100 billion
					

These simple guidelines helped Buffett get rich, and anyone can use them.




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## divs4ever (2 January 2022)

Durro said:


> G'Day from Brisbane. I've just joined the Forum, with a view to educating myself and making an informed decision on investing.
> 
> I'm about to come into an inheritance, and am exploring various options to place the money into.
> 
> ...




welcome , 

 as a person in a similar situation  11 years  back  

first you need to take a DEEP breath  and then decide where YOU want to be in 10 years ( or 20 or 30 ) , and THEN work out what skill-sets you have  ( and don't think NONE , sometimes the simplest things can be YOUR winning edge ) and then expand your knowledge  , skills and research  from there .

 this journey is unlikely to be smooth-sailing  but those bumps and crises  , are both opportunity and a reality check  some prefer an investment built in stone ( solid and immovable )  others   a good boat that can navigate the worst of seas  but either way there WILL be storms coming   and all you can do is withstand  those 

 also  dig up a trusty reliable calculator ( ALWAYS double check your calculations yourself )

 and throw your name in the competitions , it will help you to watch your tips   as you learn ( without losing money )   ASF has  a yearly one ( 4 stocks over 10 cents stock price ) and a monthly one .. one stock  over 1 cent 

 good luck


----------



## mtbwanabe (10 January 2022)

Good afternoon everyone,

Mick here. Found myself on ASF after making a decision about 4 months ago that I need to learn to trade the markets "properly". I've been a buy and hold investor in the ASX for a long time and I've got other investments in property and small business ventures.

I've been listening to podcasts and reading as much as I'm able to (around work and family commitments) and I'm almost at the stage where I think I know the right questions to ask. I've mainly been studying Nick Radge's systems and I've found his approach to perhaps suit my personality. The most challanging transition for me will be learning how to use and program a charting program as coding is a very new skill I need to develop.

Anyway, thank you for accepting me as a contributor to ASF and I look forward to scrambling my brain and hopefully achieve my long term goal of being able to successfully trade for myself on a regular basis. Cheers


----------



## divs4ever (10 January 2022)

mtbwanabe said:


> I've found his approach to perhaps suit my personality.



 that sounds like an excellent  start , 

 good luck


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 January 2022)

mtbwanabe said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> Mick here. Found myself on ASF after making a decision about 4 months ago that I need to learn to trade the markets "properly". I've been a buy and hold investor in the ASX for a long time and I've got other investments in property and small business ventures.
> 
> ...



If you like Nick Radge's style I'd go to the Search button and have a look through members posts such as @tech/a who is a chartist and a trader par excellence, and those whose posts resonate with you.. 

My style is all over the place, so don't search for me. 

gg


----------



## Iron Triangle (28 March 2022)

Hi , I'm new to investing in stocks and consider myself a L plater learner. I orginally subscribed to Motley fool for stock selection but thats not going well so axed that. Since then I bought  various stocks that i selected in Feb based on some research that are going ok but down overall 3.5%.  Does anyone know if Australia has a decent agriculture ETF ? i couldnt find one but i maybe its out there. 
Cheers
IT.


----------



## divs4ever (28 March 2022)

Iron Triangle said:


> Hi , I'm new to investing in stocks and consider myself a L plater learner. I orginally subscribed to Motley fool for stock selection but thats not going well so axed that. Since then I bought  various stocks that i selected in Feb based on some research that are going ok but down overall 3.5%.  Does anyone know if Australia has a decent agriculture ETF ? i couldnt find one but i maybe its out there.
> Cheers
> IT.



welcome to ASF 

 no ETF like that comes to mind  ( at least an Australian focused ETF  )

 i invested in RFF ( which leases land to various farmers  )  but that was a while back  so the current valuation might not be attractive to you 

another option might be D2O which trades water rights  between farmers  ( i hold that as well )

 good luck 

 PS join the April tipping comp. the research needed will help you learn  ( when investing with real cash )


----------



## 3 hound (8 April 2022)

Hi, I am looking for some courses in Australia that will teach me how to join the ASX. 

I have received some money and I don't want to mess things up.

Any recommendations, I live in QLD, happy to pay a reputable person for guidance.


----------



## Craton (9 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> Hi, I am looking for some courses in Australia that will teach me how to join the ASX.
> 
> I have received some money and I don't want to mess things up.
> 
> Any recommendations, I live in QLD, happy to pay a reputable person for guidance.



Hello and welcome to ASF.

When you say you want to "join the ASX" you mean you want to invest or trade ASX stocks. Correct?
If you were actually wanting to join the ASX you wouldn't be asking in the first place. 

So, how to park your money on the ASX?
To do that you will need a broker. Commsec among others is popular or take advantage of the ASF Opentrader offer.

Courses:
Hmm, for the basics there is plenty of excellent free info for the Beginner. Strongly suggest reading right here in the Beginners Lounge.
Lots of info on the internet too like Investopedia.

Primarily though you need to ask yourself, what is/are my goals for investing/trading. 
E.g. Are your goals long term or a shorter time frame, are you looking for an income stream, how much to invest in an asset, risk v reward, passive or active investing etc etc?

One thing to remember, most stock values go up via the stairs and come down in lifts!
So be prepared for some angst/lost sleep if your portfolio goes down in value.

Of course remember too that there is the taxman to consider, the Capital Gains Tax (CGT).
All short term gains and/or losses must be accounted for in the financial year this occurred.
Long term gain and/or losses can be carried forward to offset future CGT considerations.

Dividend income, capital returns and such must also be accounted for in your yearly income tax return.

A final word, there is no get rich quick schemes here. Keeping a lid on the emotions is one of the toughest things to do and even more so when it come to money.
Keep a journal of your aspirations and reasons why you invested in a stock. Set out a plan and forget the "if only or what if".
Learn to minimize loss by using stop loss triggers and the list goes on.

However, as you've posted here, you are on the right track, becoming educated and knowledgeable on how to invest is a great start.


----------



## 3 hound (9 April 2022)

Craton said:


> Hello and welcome to ASF.
> 
> When you say you want to "join the ASX" you mean you want to invest or trade ASX stocks. Correct?
> If you were actually wanting to join the ASX you wouldn't be asking in the first place.
> ...



Thanks for answer, a lot to process.

I don't know the terminology, I mean buy shares on the stock market as an alternative to putting money in the bank or into real estate with the goal it increases in value somewhat.

The purpose is mainly to stay ahead of inflation. I could just leave it in my savings account but unfortunately that seems counterproductive these days. 

My first task is pay out my mortgage and cc's. 

I will also talk my super crowd which is  apparently a decent performer (I have no choice on super, it was part of the job - defined benefit which others tell me is a good thing) and max out my super, there are limits on what can be done there otherwise I would dump it all into super and let them worry about it.

Because I'm old fashion I would to get some physical gold but I am unable to find a bank that will store it, apparently not many banks offer safety deposit boxes these days, is that even true???  

I am not interested in real estate so stock exchange I guess.

Thanks again for the links and info. If anything I say ever sounds like bad idea feel free to say so.

I am almost overwhelmed that I finally have something, I am accustomed to having very little money.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> Thanks for answer, a lot to process.
> 
> I don't know the terminology, I mean buy shares on the stock market as an alternative to putting money in the bank or into real estate with the goal it increases in value somewhat.
> 
> ...



The only things I would add to Craton's reply is to* learn how to use the Search function here on ASF* in the top right hand corner and also *be very, very, very careful about financial advisers and ensure that you have absolute control over your money, not them.*

Many answers to your questions can be found on a Search and may lead on to further ideas on investing. 

Much money has been lost due to poor financial advice and frankly criminal conduct by advisers. 

Also contribute by continuing to post. 

gg


----------



## dyna (9 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> and max out my super, there are limits on what can be done there otherwise I would dump it all into super and let them worry about it.



Those "limits" on stuffing dough into super are pretty generous ,for now at least ( Labor is coming remember  ) . Read up on " non- concessional/ after tax contributions. Also, if you don't need the money till retirement ,don't be satisfied with just saving 10 % of your wages. You are allowed a Concessional/pre tax, $ 27,500 flat dollar amount every year, so  it's clever to salary sacrifice up to that amount.
Don't bother with shares. Go for ETF's. They are so easy. Otherwise you've got to educate yourself.......It takes years, mate!


----------



## Iron Triangle (9 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> Hi, I am looking for some courses in Australia that will teach me how to join the ASX.






3 hound said:


> Because I'm old fashion I would to get some physical gold but I am unable to find a bank that will store it, apparently not many banks offer safety deposit boxes these days, is that even true???




I looked into doing a course about the asx, i could only find one that was fully accredited in share trading , quoted me about 10k for a online diploma, but they did offer a cheaper course on basic asx for about 2k. I decided to go it alone and see what happens. The theme in the stock market circles seems to be ''you dont know what you don't know'' in other words , educate yourself properly = maximising returns and minimising the risks.  Good luck ! 

Re Gold storage , you can buy gold through bullion dealers i.e PM , ABC ect  who will store it for you in their vaults i.e you buy a gold bar and they write your name on it and store it. You can request to inspect the gold via appoinment to make sure thats its legit.


----------



## Iron Triangle (9 April 2022)

dyna said:


> Don't bother with shares. Go for ETF's. They are so easy. Otherwise you've got to educate yourself.......It takes years, mate!




True true !!  , a good licenced financial planner will be able to give you plenty of good ETF recommendations.


----------



## 3 hound (9 April 2022)

dyna said:


> Don't bother with shares. Go for ETF's.




Thanks for info, I do not know what above quote means yet. Will find out.

As far as shares go I was going to keep some "play money" that I have no problem completely losing to dabble in shares for the learning experience. I have the same philosophy when I go to the horse races and I have spectacularly unsuccessful at that. 

For real investing I have contacted a portfolio manager who bundled up a bunch of big name (presumably low risk, low return) companies into a package. He is not clear what the costs to me will be for taking on the portfolio. Until I understand his cost structure I am not signing on.


----------



## 3 hound (9 April 2022)

Iron Triangle said:


> Re Gold storage , you can buy gold through bullion dealers i.e PM , ABC ect who will store it for you in their vaults i.e you buy a gold bar and they write your name on it




Do you have links to these companies, they let you write your name literally, like walk into a vault with an engraving tool?


----------



## Skate (9 April 2022)

@3 hound you have been given some great advice already but I wish to add to your journey by suggesting you download & read my free eBook that has been written especially for you. 

*The "Dump it here" thread is an educational thread*
If you wish you can read my thread solely dedicated to those who wish to understand more about trading & what the journey entails.





						Dump it Here
					

Sometimes you feel like dumping stuff & this thread might be the perfect place.  Helping Others You might want to dump stuff here to help others  Unload You might want to unload & dump something off your chest  Gems You might even want to dump some gems here  Let it go Sometimes you can't let...




					www.aussiestockforums.com
				




Trading Fundamentals - Skate's Beginners Version (eBook link below)
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/

Skate.


----------



## 3 hound (9 April 2022)

Skate said:


> @3 hound you have been given some great advice already but I wish to add to your journey by suggesting you download & read my free eBook that has been written especially for you.
> 
> *The "Dump it here" thread is an educational thread*
> If you wish you can read my thread solely dedicated to those who wish to understand more about trading & what the journey entails.
> ...



Thanks mate, will be reading.


----------



## Craton (9 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> Do you have links to these companies, they let you write your name literally, like walk into a vault with an engraving tool?



Lol, it doesn't work like that although, for gold coins that may be a different story.
Have a look at Perth Mint

Something I forgot to mention originally, is that when I first started on my investment path was knowing not to put all my eggs into one basket of asset class. Meaning not investing just in say gold or shares or super or fixed interest or property etc etc.

Diversification not only within a share portfolio but across asset classes must be considered as par for the course. One asset class often forgotten is art and collectibles. Collectibles includes coins, some of these are made of gold and other precious metals as per the Perth Mint link.

You posted:


> As far as shares go I was going to keep some "play money" that I have no problem completely losing to dabble in shares for the learning experience. I have the same philosophy when I go to the horse races and I have spectacularly unsuccessful at that.




As mentioned, it does take years so don't be in too much of a hurry to rush in. Good luck with it!


----------



## 3 hound (9 April 2022)

Craton said:


> Lol, it doesn't work like that although, for gold coins that may be a different story.
> Have a look at Perth Mint
> 
> Something I forget to mention originally, is that when I first started on my investment path was knowing not to put all my eggs into one basket of asset class. Meaning not investing just in say gold or shares or super or fixed interest or property etc etc.
> ...




Thanks for tips and leads.

Another motivation I didn't mention previously is I want to be less banked and less into dollars.

What just happened in Canada and Russia suggests your own money is not really yours if gov says so.


----------



## Ann (9 April 2022)

@3 hound this might be of interest to you, I haven't used it so it is not a recommendation but it might be a bit of fun to see what it feels like to trade. I think it may just be US stocks but it is all the same. Of course, paper trading won't give you the full experience of risking your own capital but it may help and it appears to be free.
Stock Market Simulator


----------



## Cam019 (9 April 2022)

@3 hound - ASX free online courses would be a good place to start.

I would never pay for a course. All the content you could ever need is available, free, on the internet.


----------



## Bigtinnie (2 May 2022)

Hi all. First time poster here.
I’m not exactly a beginner as I’ve been buying shares since 2008 but I’m the first to admit I’m not fantastic at investing. It has been time that has benefitted me as opposed to being great at picking stocks.
I have had some good winners but if I had my time again I would have just bought ETFs.
I’ve joined the forum now as I am way too heavy in cash at the moment and I feel we may be entering a period where shares offer better value. I plan to spend 3% of my total spend every two weeks for the next 18 months or so. If a big correction happens (like when I started buying in 2008/09) I will spend a much bigger portion of my total target spend quickly.
The ETFs I own and will be actively buying are VAS, VGS, FANG, IXI and DRUG. The majority of my money will go to the Vanguard products.
I am spending money that I don’t expect I will ever need and this will be at least a fifteen year project for me. (I turn 50 next month).
I sell real estate for a living (and have done for 32 years) and I own residential investment property. I’m not excited by it though. I find investing in shares is a lot more interesting.
I’ve already found some great info on this site. I’ll continue to poke around in here.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 May 2022)

Bigtinnie said:


> Hi all. First time poster here.
> I’m not exactly a beginner as I’ve been buying shares since 2008 but I’m the first to admit I’m not fantastic at investing. It has been time that has benefitted me as opposed to being great at picking stocks.
> I have had some good winners but if I had my time again I would have just bought ETFs.
> I’ve joined the forum now as I am way too heavy in cash at the moment and I feel we may be entering a period where shares offer better value. I plan to spend 3% of my total spend every two weeks for the next 18 months or so. If a big correction happens (like when I started buying in 2008/09) I will spend a much bigger portion of my total target spend quickly.
> ...




Welcome to ASF @Bigtinnie! I'm glad to hear that you have already found some great info here. There's a lot more great information to be found buried in the various forums, so be sure to give the site search feature a good workout.

Don't be afraid to jump into any thread of interest and start posting. Participation is what forums are all about, so just dive in get involved by posting some thoughts or replying to someone else's post.

If you have any questions about how things work around here, please don't hesitate to ask. I'm always happy to help.


----------



## Pokitren (10 May 2022)

Hi all! I'm Tom. I like your forum, lots of useful information about finance here. It's important in our difficult times. If you don't mind, I will join your forum.


----------



## eskys (10 May 2022)

Pokitren said:


> Hi all! I'm Tom. I like your forum, lots of useful information about finance here. It's important in our difficult times. If you don't mind, I will join your forum.



Hi Tom, I'm quite new too....only a few months old. Wishing you happiness and success in the forum.


----------



## Joe Blow (10 May 2022)

Pokitren said:


> Hi all! I'm Tom. I like your forum, lots of useful information about finance here. It's important in our difficult times. If you don't mind, I will join your forum.




Welcome aboard Tom! I hope you enjoy your time at ASF. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask. Otherwise, feel free to just dive in and start participating in the various discussions.


----------



## Eric% (18 May 2022)

Hi
Great forum. 
I have been reading for a few days before joining.
I have been investing for around 5 yrs. Owned around 25 different shares and slowly ended up mainly in ETFs.
At the start of the year i became nervous and decided to restructure the portfolio with mainly betashares and focus a little more on ones with a decent dividend.
A couple of my better shares where NDQ and ETHI but im not sure if I should jump back into them at the moment and focus more on AUS for the next yr or so.

Cheers
Eric


----------



## divs4ever (19 May 2022)

Eric% said:


> Hi
> Great forum.
> I have been reading for a few days before joining.
> I have been investing for around 5 yrs. Owned around 25 different shares and slowly ended up mainly in ETFs.
> ...



 welcome to ASF , 

 i hold a few of Betashare offerings  , one thing to research closely with  them , is how they are used best  , some are useful for short-term  hold ( say no more than 3 months at a time  ) while some are still a trading device  but can be held  longer term 

 international exposure vs Australian exposure   , gee that is a tough one  , first is currency exchange rates  ( will being in the Oz dollar be better/worse ) , and second regulation changes  ( will the winning Australian party  change the laws  , ...on say franking credits  after the election , )

 good luck


----------



## bronto13 (26 May 2022)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for having me, it looks like there is a wealth of knowledge to take advantage on here.
I have just started investing and while only holding a few thousand split between VDHG, BRN and 1AE. I have 100k available which I wanted to put towards the NAB equity builder but they are not taking applications and I am not really keen on a margin loan in this climate. 
I will wait for a couple of months and see if NAB get back to me and then was going to put half in VDHG and then split the other half in some stocks such as BHP, FMG, APA, and still deciding on some more for diversification. Would love some feedback on my plan.
Cheers!


----------



## divs4ever (26 May 2022)

welcome to ASF,

i am wary of margin loans  , so i am biased  like that , but am NOT saying you shouldn't keep that option open  if the market plunges deeply ( say ,buying your BHP  at $20 on margin loan  instead of at $40 plus currently )

 **  VDHG, BRN and 1AE ** are not on my radar  so will not comment on them 

  ** BHP, FMG, APA, **  i hold BHP and FMG ( FMG bought in the last year )

 now IN THEORY these three stocks  should be in a down ( consolidation ) cycle  , now  with BHP yes you could argue that , FMG and APA clearly not  , in fact  looking elsewhere in the commodity and energy sector  it looks a lot like a 'super-cycle '

 for APA watch the debt obligations , in the gas/energy field ,  desperate governments  have a habit of putting up price caps  limiting the company profits ( because wage and other costs will continue to rise ) 

 one thing you SHOULD do is join the ASF tipping comp.  it will help you keep focus on the stocks you are trying to watch ( and study )

 the June competition   is taking selections now ( don't forget to read the rules  ) ( PS , it is free , so you won't lose your shirt with a bad pick )

there are plenty of market veterans here  , so plenty of opinions and styles to think on 

 your plan looks OK , but these may be uncharted waters  ( goodness knows what will be a good stock in 10 years time )

 good luck


----------



## WRM379 (17 August 2022)

Hi All, William here, I just made my first ever investment in the stock market PH2 because it seems to be up and down a bit lately and hydrogen is a future facing endeavor that I kind of like so don't mind holding it for awhile if the highs don't come quickly.


----------



## Skate (17 August 2022)

WRM379 said:


> Hi All, William here, I just made my first ever investment in the stock market PH2 because it seems to be up and down a bit lately and hydrogen is a future facing endeavor that I kind of like so don't mind holding it for awhile if the highs don't come quickly.




Hi William

Welcome to our community. PH2 nice pickup. Knowing when to buy is important, knowing when to sell more so.






						Dump it Here
					

Sorry, most folks focus on $$ not percentage of portfolio. A $500k drawdown doesn't get any easier to accept just because it might be 10% to 20% of your portfolio. Humans are humans and even Nick R is a retail trader so that's still tough.  I think the difference with someone like Nick being...




					www.aussiestockforums.com
				







Skate.


----------



## WRM379 (17 August 2022)

Skate said:


> Hi William
> 
> Welcome to our community. PH2 nice pickup. Knowing when to buy is important, knowing when to sell more so.
> 
> ...



Hi Skate, thanks for the warm welcome. Exit points are something I've been considering recently. Do you find that the stock broking houses get it right when they put out fair value for stock? I mean sometimes I will read in the paper that some stockbrocker has upgraded a stock to a buy and estimated a certain value for the stock. I'm currently trying to find out if they are reliable, if the stock ever reaches the mark? Does it pay to follow stockbroking advice?


----------



## divs4ever (17 August 2022)

WRM379 said:


> Hi Skate, thanks for the warm welcome. Exit points are something I've been considering recently. Do you find that the stock broking houses get it right when they put out fair value for stock? I mean sometimes I will read in the paper that some stockbrocker has upgraded a stock to a buy and estimated a certain value for the stock. I'm currently trying to find out if they are reliable, if the stock ever reaches the mark? Does it pay to follow stockbroking advice?



welcome to ASF

 from my LIMITED experience   broker houses get it right more often  IF you are paying for the top level  service  or  are an influential client , by the time they tell the retail folk ( and window browsers ) the best of the opportunity has passed ( if there was one at all )

 now some people ( like me ) see a stock high-lighted by an analyst  as see possible price movement  , so i have a fresh check of the research ( theirs AND mine ) and decide at what price i would like to buy the stock ( if at all ) ( or sell it if i already hold some ) irrelevant of their price targets .

some analysts get it correct more often than others  , but remember SOME analysts  are looking for a weakness  in the company  so they can force the stock price down ( and profit that way  ) so what seems to be wrong  may have made a nice profit for them ( via brokerage and commissions )

 cheers 

 PS  making the right decision for YOU is always the best decision ( we don't all play the game the same way )


----------



## Skate (17 August 2022)

WRM379 said:


> Do you find that the stock broking houses get it right when they put out fair value for stock? Does it pay to follow stockbroking advice?




@WRM379, I'm the wrong guy to answer both of your questions as I'm a system trader. @divs4ever gave you a solid answer. There are so many ways to trade but when you boil it down, we are all trying to do the same thing, make money.

*Trading is really simple *
As traders, we buy a position in the hope that "sometime in the future" we will be able to offload the position to someone at a "higher price" than when we brought it. That's trading in a nutshell.

*Trading is simple & uncomplicated*
Don't let anyone tell you it's not. It's not rocket science to buy & sell part of a company. The difficult part is finding (a) what to buy (b) when to buy it & most of all (c) when to sell it.

*To me, trading isn’t about getting rich*
But more about having the financial independence of being able to support oneself without an income. Financial freedom allows you to live your life on your terms.

*Trading successfully, the learning curve is steep*
You could read hundreds of books, watch the market for years & still not be profitable. It’s time-consuming just trying to figure out all this stuff but to be successful in this game it’s imperative that you put in the work before investing. The dollars you invest are the same dollars you can spend elsewhere. We all should be thinking about how to "protect what we have".

*So much to understand*
It’s frustrating & time-consuming trying to figure out all this stuff, you don’t know what you are expected to know, which leads to reading & listening to everyone, absorbing heaps of useless information that will turn out to be irrelevant in the early stages of trading. 

*Read my free eBook first*
Trading Fundamentals - Skate's Beginners Version (eBook link below) ePub format.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1014728/

*The "Dump it here" thread*
This thread is an educational thread with great content from many members. I'm suggesting you read a few posts, & I'm sure you will want to read a few more.

*Start here*





						Dump it Here
					

Sometimes you feel like dumping stuff & this thread might be the perfect place.  Helping Others You might want to dump stuff here to help others  Unload You might want to unload & dump something off your chest  Gems You might even want to dump some gems here  Let it go Sometimes you can't let...




					www.aussiestockforums.com
				




Skate.


----------



## divs4ever (17 August 2022)

Skate said:


> we are all trying to do the same thing, make money.



 actually   , i inherited some money  and am trying to resist inflation enough  so i can live the rest of my life  outside of enduring poverty  ( at 65 plus  , i have some chance of that )

 it might appear that  i am 'making money '  but in reality i am trying to maintain my purchasing power 

 ( trying for Warren Buffet's first rule .... DON'T LOSE MONEY despite the erosion of inflation )


----------



## wongdai (1 September 2022)

Hello all

Just thought I would introduce myself.  I started "trading" on 1 July as I had been made redundant.  Basically I want to see if I can actually make some money, so I have started with a small pot and the plan is basically to try and buy and then sell stocks at a profit.  If I can make money with my small pot the plan is to use a bigger pot down the track.

Up until today and the day before yesterday everything was going along fine.  I was basically making 1% per week for seven weeks.  Not looking so good at this point due to the ASX falling this week, but I am learning lots.

The one thing that I am having trouble with right now is Superhero is not showing that I will receive dividends for BHP, WES, WHC, AX1, etc (all of which I held on the ex-date) - so not sure what is going on there.  

Anyway enough about me!  If anyone knows what is going on with my dividend payouts not showing let me know.  

Wong


----------



## frugal.rock (1 September 2022)

Welcome Wong,
Perhaps Superhero will show dividends after the actual payment date?
Just a guess, haven't seen their platform.

恭喜发财

干杯


----------



## InsvestoBoy (1 September 2022)

wongdai said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just thought I would introduce myself.  I started "trading" on 1 July as I had been made redundant.  Basically I want to see if I can actually make some money, so I have started with a small pot and the plan is basically to try and buy and then sell stocks at a profit.  If I can make money with my small pot the plan is to use a bigger pot down the track.



Welcome, I wouldn't do this.



wongdai said:


> Up until today and the day before yesterday everything was going along fine.  I was basically making 1% per week for seven weeks.  Not looking so good at this point due to the ASX falling this week, but I am learning lots.



Since July 1 it's been about seven weeks of rallying and the market has returned a bit more than that. So you made a bit less than the return you would've made buying an index ETF and looking for jobs on seek.com.au . Look up https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attribution_bias



wongdai said:


> The one thing that I am having trouble with right now is Superhero is not showing that I will receive dividends for BHP, WES, WHC, AX1, etc (all of which I held on the ex-date) - so not sure what is going on there.
> 
> Anyway enough about me!  If anyone knows what is going on with my dividend payouts not showing let me know.
> 
> Wong




@frugal.rock is correct. https://www.investopedia.com/articles/02/110802.asp


----------



## divs4ever (1 September 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Welcome Wong,
> Perhaps Superhero will show dividends after the actual payment date?
> Just a guess, haven't seen their platform.
> 
> ...



 welcome Wongdai ,

i would second frugal.rock's opinion


wongdai said:


> Up until today and the day before yesterday everything was going along fine. I was basically making 1% per week for seven weeks. Not looking so good at this point due to the ASX falling this week, but I am learning lots.



 is that 1% ( cash ) per week  in the bank account  , or 1% gain in the holding balance ??

 if the first  that is very nice work , but expect  some  rough times to go with the good times


wongdai said:


> dividends for BHP, WES, WHC, AX1, etc (all of which I held on the ex-date) - so not sure what is going on there.




ex-div. means the final day to be paid the div. was the trading day before  , what you need now is the payment date  ( roughly when the money gets to your bank account )



InsvestoBoy said:


> looking for jobs on seek.com.au



 not Airtasker ( ASX: ART ) ??

 another member is looking at them  for jobs  , now while ART isn't profitable at the moment , it is  growing ( too adventurously for my tastes )  i bought ART  @ $1.01  23rd March 2022 ( the first day of trading )  ,  sold @ $1.25 in May 2022 ( because i didn't like how quickly it was trying to grow )

 but watch the ads there and get a feel for if the company  suits your investment strategy  ( maybe even score some part-time work )

 good luck 

  ( if you get part-time/casual  jobs  keep your eyes open   you can spot all sorts of insights to help your investing )


----------



## SneakyOne (25 November 2022)

Hey I'm Jono, new to trading - you'll see me hanging around and asking stupid questions.


----------



## JohnDe (25 November 2022)

SneakyOne said:


> Hey I'm Jono, new to trading - you'll see me hanging around and asking stupid questions.




Welcome aboard


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 November 2022)

SneakyOne said:


> Hey I'm Jono, new to trading - you'll see me hanging around and asking stupid questions.



There are no stupid questions.

gg


----------



## divs4ever (25 November 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> There are no stupid questions.
> 
> gg



unlike some answers( and other solutions will not suit everyone )

 so if you don't understand ask another question


----------

